# Welcome to SSC Vietnam & Introduce/Question/Complaint



## coolink

boo


----------



## choyak

I just had to do it


----------



## Baria

I had pho filet minon the other day. Great stuff. My wife still doesn't buy that I got the pho idea from skyscrapercity.com!


----------



## KnightRiderBMW

Baria said:


> I had pho filet minon the other day. Great stuff. My wife still doesn't buy that I got the pho idea from skyscrapercity.com!


lol glad you liked it! You had it at Pho Thanh Lich right?


----------



## LacHong

Vietnamese food is the best food in the world, nutritious, more choices, and great taste. I am glad that I am Vietnamese.


----------



## Baria

Thank you, KnightRiderBMW. I had pho filet mignon right where you recomented, Pho Thanh Lich. It was so great that my family and friends knows about it already. Thanks to my mouth!

I'm glad I'm, too, LacHong.


----------



## choyak

Yeah, I enjoy Vietnamese food quite a bit. Having several Vietnamese friends helps also!!! I just love going just to eat and enjoy such a huge variety, even though I enjoy Chinese food also!!!


----------



## Baria

It won't hurt to try more! I also love Persian food, with a little belly dancing entertainment.


----------



## KnightRiderBMW

choyak said:


> Yeah, I enjoy Vietnamese food quite a bit. Having several Vietnamese friends helps also!!! I just love going just to eat and enjoy such a huge variety, even though I enjoy Chinese food also!!!


I like dim sum. Since you and Baria are both from socal, which place is your favorite for dim sum?


----------



## violentstorm_vietnam

Hi everybody I'm living in Vung Tau city (anyone know it)
I'm very interested in skyscarper because of its superstructure very complex but have a wonderful look when we see it
My Y!M:violentstorm1988
I'm only 17 years old


----------



## KnightRiderBMW

violentstorm_vietnam said:


> Hi everybody I'm living in Vung Tau city (anyone know it)
> I'm very interested in skyscarper because of its superstructure very complex but have a wonderful look when we see it
> My Y!M:violentstorm1988
> I'm only 17 years old


welcome to the forum! What is your name?

I went to Vung Tau with my cousins and aunt a few months ago on my first ever trip to Vietnam. I went to a restaurant there and it seemed as if there were almost 200 people in the restaurant! The beach isn't as nice as other beaches in Vietnam, but Vung Tau seems to be the closest beach destination for Saigon locals.


----------



## Baria

violentstorm_vietnam, I used to live in Ba Ria, as you can see my screen name.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## choyak

My favorite places for dim sum are Empress Pavilion in Chinatown or Ocean Star in Monterey Park. If I have not the time then I go to something like Furiwa at westminster and brookhurst


----------



## Baria

Choyak, try dim sum at Dragon Phoenix (Long Phung Lau) Restaurant on Bolsa. I believe it's better.


----------



## KnightRiderBMW

Baria said:


> Choyak, try dim sum at Dragon Phoenix (Long Phung Lau) Restaurant on Bolsa. I believe it's better.


I go there quite often. 

In fact, I was just there last weekend. Good stuff. 

I heard there's supposed to be a really good dim sum place in rowland heights, but I haven't tried it out yet.


Also there is a really good dim sum place near John Wayne Airport. It's called Russell's Seafood Palace. A little on the pricey side. But good food!


----------



## KnightRiderBMW

Just had Pho Filet Mignon at Pho Thanh Lich about 5 hours ago... YUMM!!! Free dessert too!


----------



## Baria

KnightRiderBMW said:


> Just had Pho Filet Mignon at Pho Thanh Lich about 5 hours ago... YUMM!!! Free dessert too!


What? Free dessert? I did not have that! Only on weekends, perhaps?


----------



## eddie105Z

violentstorm_vietnam said:


> Hi everybody I'm living in Vung Tau city (anyone know it)
> I'm very interested in skyscarper because of its superstructure very complex but have a wonderful look when we see it
> My Y!M:violentstorm1988
> I'm only 17 years old


i had been in Vung Tau alot of times when i was still in vietnam, and Vung Tau took my heart for not only the awesome beach but also the restaurant "cay bang" in Ba~i Da^u or something. it is super super famous, but the food are quite cheap since the reataurant is kinda "bi`nh da^n" .. has anybody here come to that reataurant when traveling in Vung Tau yet.
if not then try it out someday when you can.. believe me that since you already try it, you will miss it forever.
to ls : do you know that place?.. i guess you do


----------



## proX

OH EM GEE!! i have i have!!! i went there with my friends during summer many many times!! the food at "cay bang" resto is alright!! they also have some local specialties too!! we took the shuttle bus to vungtau mostly every sunday morning *for weekends getaways* !! lmaos!!! great times!! the beach is not as "xanh-sach-dep" as the others in Nha TRang, Phan Thiet! o wel, at least, you can get a nice bronzy tan!! j/k!


----------



## lovesaigon

eddie105Z said:


> i had been in Vung Tau alot of times when i was still in vietnam, and Vung Tau took my heart for not only the awesome beach but also the restaurant "cay bang" in Ba~i Da^u or something. it is super super famous, but the food are quite cheap since the reataurant is kinda "bi`nh da^n" .. has anybody here come to that reataurant when traveling in Vung Tau yet.
> if not then try it out someday when you can.. believe me that since you already try it, you will miss it forever.
> to ls : do you know that place?.. i guess you do


Hic, but sorry, I don't . Will try it, promise.


----------



## violentstorm_vietnam

hi everybody 
Welcome to my hometown Vungtau city where will organize a big Fesival on April,2006 
it will a biggest festival on vungtau from last to now and my city is preparing on it .
I hope all of you can visit it on this occasion
(what a pity I don't know how to send some pictures about vung tau on this forum anyone show me Thanks)


----------



## Baria

just type the below to post your pictures
[_IMG_].......URL Here.......[_/IMG_]......


----------



## Baria

violentstorm_vietnam said:


> hi everybody
> Welcome to my hometown Vungtau city where will organize a big Fesival on April,2006
> it will a biggest festival on vungtau from last to now and my city is preparing on it .
> I hope all of you can visit it on this occasion
> (what a pity I don't know how to send some pictures about vung tau on this forum anyone show me Thanks)


Please have pictures and info on this apartment building"
Nằm sát khu công viên thể thaoBàu Trũng cạnh khu giải trí Paradise sân gofl 36 lỗ,có hướng Đông Nam nhìn ra biển và cách biển 500m. sẽ là toà nhà cao nhất thành phố Vung Tau.

Thanks


----------



## violentstorm_vietnam

I want to introduce all of you Vung Tau P&T Hotel (Post and Telecommunication)
In my opinion,It can said to be the symbol of Vung Tau city
To Baria: The buidings that you metion is VungTau Seaview(2 blocks 21 stories (is being built)and 1 block 18 storey( has just finished)
I'm sorry I haven't got "may anh" so I can't take some photographs on it
picture of vungtau


----------



## Saigoneseguy

This picture was probably taken in 60,70s something....Vung Tau density is now far more than that.


----------



## Baria

violentstorm_vietnam said:


> I want to introduce all of you Vung Tau P&T Hotel (Post and Telecommunication)
> In my opinion,It can said to be the symbol of Vung Tau city
> To Baria: The buidings that you metion is VungTau Seaview(2 blocks 21 stories (is being built)and 1 block 18 storey( has just finished)
> I'm sorry I haven't got "may anh" so I can't take some photographs on it
> picture of vungtau


Thank you for your update, Violentstorm. The buildings are nice addition to Vung Tau's skyline.

Saigon Monsooner, you are right the Vung Tau's arial picture was taken in the early 70's.


----------



## violentstorm_vietnam

oh yes I will send some pictures another


----------



## violentstorm_vietnam

What a pity I haven't got some pictures about Vung Tau trade center where have some skyscapers


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Cool....seems like VT residents, they don't build a lot of tube house, at least it makes this neighborhood looks nicer . Something you can tell apart from other cities.

Can we make another thread on Vung Tau?


----------



## Baria

Great pix!


----------



## tq

no


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## normandb

Greetings from Manila-The Philippines

HAPPY NEW YEAR VIETNAM


----------



## Tosco

Happy new year to all vietnamese forumers from Spain!


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Something, i'm not quite sure, tells me that proX won't show her face here....bunch of guys around a construction forum, sometimes with excessive debates, nothing couldn't sound less attractive though.

J/k

A freind of mine was here last 2 weeks, she's from VungTau and was eager to join the forum, unfortunately, it turned out that it was on her exams season....


Anyway, the Vinaconex towers look very high, very convincing....nothing but the design reminds me of...what was that...the one in Hanoi, Viglacera or something, pls correct me...am I right?


----------



## White Star

Hi I'm WS.
I'm a Viet-american
currently living in Washington D.C.
I left SaiGon when i was 10, I still came back every 18 months. I Love The City very much. I used to live in the 5th District. near tran hung dao st.
I'm new in college, Studying International business and real Estate. Hoping to be a Real estate Developer or Saler in Saigon after I graduate


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Welcome you to the forum, White Star!

(I'd thought u were from Texas, but nvm)

I beg that u visit this site frequently coz there's not much activity recently


----------



## normandb

saigon_monsooner said:


> Welcome you to the forum, White Star!
> 
> (I'd thought u were from Texas, but nvm)
> 
> *I beg that u visit this site frequently coz there's not much activity recently *


you should create more threads other than skyscrapers. what are the topics the viets loves to talk about?


----------



## hoangduong

tq said:


> Hi,
> let me start with myself.
> I´m Vietnamese and was born in Germany.
> Currently I still visit the high-school so now I´m 15 years old.
> Mostly every year I visit Vietnam also this year.
> :righton:


I'm Vietnamese (100%)
I'm a 18 years old boy who studying in Hanoi-Amsterdam High school (Ba Dinh dist. ; Hanoi)

:cheers:


----------



## shike

I'm a Hanoiian studying in the UK. It's been 2 years since I left Hanoi.
@ Hoangduong: which class r u in? I have quite a few of friends at Hn Ams.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Oh where are u living in the UK?


----------



## tq

@hoangduong:

omg...thats great ...we have a ssc-fanaticer from hanoi...sooo do you have a digitalcam???

...please make for us the updates...just if school allowed... ;-)


...hey...tell us more about you...what do u do in ur freetime???


----------



## hoangduong

@Shike: Mi`nh ho.c lop 12L2, 03-06  Ban hoc Trung hoc hay Dai Hoc o Anh vay? Khong co le minh lai quen may nguoi ban cua ba.n o*? ams day 

@tq:



> omg...thats great ...we have a ssc-fanaticer from hanoi...sooo do you have a digitalcam???


Yeas, I'm going to take more Photos of Hanoi this summer holiday.



> ...hey...tell us more about you...what do u do in ur freetime???


My Spare time? 
..uhm... Studying; Reading; or roaming through Hanoi
This city's my fiancée 

"I still remember the first time i stood face to face a high-rise in Ly Thuong Kiet st. in 1997, when I was only 9 years old.  "

p/s: I'm not a ssc-fanaticer :banana:


----------



## shike

@ saigon monsooner : Im living in Birmingham, but Dalston Hackney is like my secondary home.  
Im doing Alevel and heading to Aston Uni by Sep. 
@ Hoang Duong: most of my friends have graduated already (02-05) but I do know some in L1 and Nga 03-06


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Many Viets are in Aston! Cheers! 

Hoi Aston do^ng khu?ng day.

Hope to see you someday in London!


----------



## hoangduong

shike said:


> @ Hoang Duong: most of my friends have graduated already (02-05) but I do know some in L1 and Nga 03-06


Nga 0306? Anh/chi co biet Tran or Trinh ko?
L1 0306 cung co mot ban ten giong het em 

A`, khoa 0205 em cung biet mot vai nguoi, khong biet co ai ma anh/chi biet khong


----------



## shike

Le Tran?
I do knoe her, she's in UK as well.
btw, im a boy


----------



## hoangduong

TRA^N be'o  Co mot dao noi chuyen hop nhau lam )
A` ma` Anh sinh nam bao nhieu?


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## hoangduong

bang said:


> tran beo eh?
> tell me more about Tran beo...please


You're too Curious :sleepy: 
Do U know her?


----------



## Sat_Cong

Hi, I am Justin. Born in Thu Duc, grew up in Thu Duc, Sai Gon, and Binh Duong...Grow old in Califoria... I am a Civil Engineer. I work on lots of bridges and interchanges in Northern California. In fact, I found this forum from my Philippino co-workers.. Love to go to SoCal whenever I have time. I like Pho Thanh Lich when it first opened, but I don't know if it's still any good nowadays (haven't been down there for awhile) If you like bo luc lac...you have to try Saigon Bistro...


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## naughtyapple

Hi, im Apple... born in haiphong, living in spore and moving to london next month... I actually get hooked @ skyscraper after i found my dad's project picture posted on our forum ... Its cool forum to know all ppl from diffirent walks of life ^^!


----------



## tq

naughtyapple said:


> Hi, im Apple... born in haiphong, living in spore and moving to london next month... I actually get hooked @ skyscraper after i found my dad's project picture posted on our forum ... Its cool forum to know all ppl from diffirent walks of life ^^!


...welcome at our VN Forum...cool...whats your dad's proejct in Hai Phong?
EIE Bldg? TD Plaza? ....don't hesitate an open a Hai Phong Project Thread^^


----------



## Sat_Cong

bang said:


> you build bridges eh? any bridge with holes so far?
> 
> people keep talking about bo luc lac, but what is bo luc lac look like? I told myself to try that everytime i go to Vnmese restaurant, but by the time I got there I only order 1 thing I know "Pho"
> tai, chin, nam, gau, ve .......actually just chin and nam.....no tai, gau ve.....they're just scary things come from a cow


Bang, bridges with no holes so far...hehehe..our foundation at the abutments has to be no less then 95% compaction and we do keep records of every single count of hammer blows that drive the piles into the ground... Concrete has to get up to 25MPa within 28days and no bambo for steel please... our bridges were designed to hold up to 9.0 richter scale eq... and I don't have $7 mil to bet on the up coming wold cup....hehehe

I don't think you can find good bo luc lac in a pho house though. everytime I go to pho house I always call number 1 xe lua add bo vien...


----------



## tigerlily

Hi all,

I'm Vietnamese, had 4 years B.Econ at UNSW Australia, back home since last August, been working for a real estate company in Hanoi. 

Accidently found SkyScraper, fell in love with it immediately. :wave:


----------



## tigerlily

Just an adding note: I'm a photography lover. Gotta take my camera down the streets more often since I'm here and since many of you wish to see the city's up-to-date pix. 

This forum has inspired me so much in my job, and also my love to Hanoi. I've been watching bang's posts, tq's posts for long. Thanks mates. Now it's time for me to get involved.

:tongue2:


----------



## tq

cool....to have someone from Hanoi  ...


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## VietnamCalling

Hello everybody.


----------



## blue_milkyway88

chà chà bác SaigonDJ nhận xét tinh wé chòm goatte của tui như dzậy mà cũng nhìn ra he he hic bọn con gái nhìn tui rất có ấn tượng... no good cho lém hic oh s....
bang i'm chu... đủ sức bóp cổ you chít luôn he he hè này tui đang leo núi cho bớt mập hiện giảm được 3 ký rùi mừng wé


----------



## VietnamCalling

Is that really is a goatie?


----------



## saigonDJ

i dont date bia om girl. I only go for girls in the massage parlor. They're better quality and cleaner. But they always ended up dumping me because I hesitated to spend.

Sorry to give VK guys a bad name, but I can't help it. Im young, good looking, and with a VK brand name.

IM going back to VN next year. Bo.n con gai' se~ che^t' vo*i' tui kakaka (evil laughter)


----------



## saigonDJ

milky can u show me how to grow a goat-tee? what purpose does it serve? heh heh?


----------



## saigonDJ

do we have any female members in here? need more please


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## saigonDJ

oh no im talking about they wanted me to buy them new cell phones, cloths, pay for their hair and nail cares, shopping and shit load others.

As soon as they smell you're a cheapstake or you're out of money they'd drop you and move on to hunt down the next VK sucker.

comment on milky leo nui' : poor mountain. yeah just the thought of that cracks me up

I dont think any girls who interested in construction buildings are pretty any way, so its ok. I can stick with being curious for now


----------



## blue_milkyway88

bang you tin tui cho you thanh pang, tui bop co you loi hai con mat ra bi gio 
tui leo nui co muc dich ca day vo New pics from Vung Tau ma xem


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## saigonDJ

Bang, post your pic before u can make fun of so^ co^ la milk


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## blue_milkyway88

Bang I really want to see your face

ông bang còn léng phéng tui cho ăn khẩu canon này vô mặt đấy nha hehe










bang bang boom boom bùm bùm chíu chíu pằng pằng chéo


----------



## Saigoneseguy

That's me!  
My name's Trung, ppl call me Chung Ti`nh


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## blue_milkyway88

ong saigonmonsooner trong moi chubby chung tinh ha


----------



## duongqua

Tui la thanh vien moi. May ong anh chi giao giup nha, tui me may cai Skyscraper lam nhung trong nay toan tieng anh khong a, nen tui dang co gang hoc de reply va post bai.

Tui ten Tan goi tui la 1000kg nha


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Chubby? WTH haha


----------



## Vina

hello to all vietnamese from around the world :drunk:


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## scotty dawg

Bang,
where are you locate? in Saigon or oversea


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## wulizhong

bang said:


> chung tinh voi rat nhieu co gai
> 
> ey milky
> leo nui thay tien chua? say ......thanh xa, bach xa




Chung tinh mean Tinh Trung! :bash: :bash:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Yea my friends are a little wicked.

How about your nickname? bang? What do ur friends call you? Score?


----------



## wulizhong

saigon_monsooner said:


> Yea my friends are a little wicked.
> 
> How about your nickname? bang? What do ur friends call you? Score?


 :cheers: 
We have the same name "Trung" but not Chung Tinh! :runaway: :sleepy:


----------



## chinatown

Vo~ Le^ Trung,con cha'u Vo~ To`ng??


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## blue_milkyway88

we should call Mr bang is anh chàng dễ thương Mr monsooner is Bảo Chung


----------



## starboy

Hello everybody! My name is Henry. I was born in Danang and I am currently living in Houston, TX. I found this forum by chance and really love it! This is a great place for me to share ideas with people who have the same interest with me! Although I'll be a pharmacist very soon, I am also very interested in skyscrapers, cities, and especially the development of Vietnam, and my beloved city-Danang.


----------



## wulizhong

chinatown said:


> Vo~ Le^ Trung,con cha'u Vo~ To`ng??


Correct! But From north VN to Quang Binh is Vũ, from Quang Binh to the South is Võ! Võ and Vũ are the same like Huỳnh/Hoàng. But my name is Vũ Lê Trung, Lê is my mother's clan!


----------



## shike

don't remember if I have posted in this thread or not 
I'm a Hanoi boy, 19 years old, everyone is welcome to add my Y!M/Skype: Shike_minh


----------



## Huy

Hi everybody, I am new to this forum. I been looking at pictures and reading different post of VN, it is great. Currently living in US.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Any new member recently?


----------



## coolink

boo


----------



## dactrung

hi friends, 

i'm trung, 23, currently living in Saigon. i love skyscrapers, i love Saigon. So those are the reasons why i'm working for a property consultants company as researcher.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Hi anh dactrung!


----------



## dactrung

hi saigon_moonsooner! do you love saigon!!! are we the same!!!


----------



## Sinjin P.

Hi, I'm Sinjin, a big fan of Vietnam. I keep on seeing your country being featured on Living Asia channel kay:


----------



## wulizhong

wulizhong said:


> But I think only U can equal the remain 2/3! :banana: ^^
> U are the one, U r the man, U r so^' ra'ch ... :lol:


And I just want to add one more thing that this forum is still not enough for U - Bang -

I bet U are a big Fan of "Ha`ng Nu*o*'c" or "Qua'n Nu*o*'c" :cheers: the place where we can develop our chat ability about politic events and many greater thing than that like God... ! :banana:


----------



## USSnimitz

tment.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1[/IMG]


----------



## tq

-deleted-


----------



## blue_milkyway88

anybody here live in Saigon , plz take me around for a sightseeing .... :cheers:


----------



## coolink

ban wolizhong Trung Hoa nha mi
ban Wulizhong trunghoa nha mi co the chup hinh Hanoi cho chung ta xem duoc khong? 
xem xong hinh ta se ke chuyen co tich dracula cho ban nghe


----------



## chinatown

hanoi hinh nhu ko co chinatown fai ko? hinh nhu 90% nguoi hoa deu tap trung o saigon cho lo'n.


----------



## skidlin

no hanoi has places that kind of look like chinatown cho hang giay, hang ma.


----------



## wulizhong

bang said:


> ban wolizhong Trung Hoa nha mi
> ban Wulizhong trunghoa nha mi co the chup hinh Hanoi cho chung ta xem duoc khong?
> xem xong hinh ta se ke chuyen co tich dracula cho ban nghe


 
Sorry Bang! I hope that I have more time in Ha Noi to do that! And also because the thing that i want to take picture Tq and Hoangduong already done. 
I will have somethings next time! :cheers:


----------



## famster

*Chao tat ca*

Hello everyone in the forum! Found this forum some time back but finally registered today to participate. Very happy to be here.

I'm from San Diego, Ca, USA. I have come back to VN for visits 5 times in the past 10 years and have always wanted to return. Vietnam is always in my heart and my mind eventhough I left it 31 years ago! I am very happy to see the progresses the country has had in the past. WTO, APEC... all great things to see in Vietnam!

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## coolink

hello welcome

Chinatown you're exaggerating I say only 40% in saigon, 20% in the north, 10% in the central, 10% overseas, 20% in the mekong.
Bac Lieu, Can Tho, Soc Trang have lots of CHinese.

man we're talking percentage can ya believe it? percentages according to us


----------



## PhoAve

It's nice to see someone from San Diego b/c I am too. Be comfortable... Nice meeting you famster...


----------



## famster

*Hello PhoAve!*

So we are "neighbors"? I bet you that we probably only a few miles from each other and probably pass each other at one of the Vietnamese supermarkets without knowing it, right?

Well, at least we know we have one thing in common: Vietnam!

Cheers!


----------



## Capee

*Hello PhoAve & famster*

What a coincidence!!! I'm also from San Diego. Just love to read the post but don't bother to register until now . I also left VN 31 years ago but have not been back. However, I'm looking forward to my first visit VN in Dec . Some places look familiar but the names haven't a clue hno: 
Good to see ya all.


----------



## famster

*Hi Capee*

Wow, another "neighbor"!  

First trip back to Vietnam in 31 years?!! What cities are you going to visit? I have a list of hundreds of restaurants for both Hanoi and Saigon that is compiled by a Vietnamese expatriate living there. If anyone wishes to have this list, let me know. It's a good guide to have if food is one of your favorite...sports!

Vietnam has changed so much the past 31 years, Capee, but then again, some things haven't. You just kinda forgot about them until you come across them. Keep an open mind, though. Vietnam is so so so different from ...San Diego. It might take a little bit of getting used to but once you past that stage, you will get hooked (like the rest of us here, I am sure!) Just the feeling of being surrounded by your OWN people is wonderful!

Welcome to the forum and if you have pics to share about your trip, please don't hesitate to do so.


----------



## skidlin

i feel so lonely here in orange county little saigon, what happen to all those of us >300,000 vnmese here, still vn war syndrone? (retorical question)


----------



## USSnimitz

he` vua rui minh voi dam ban chay xe qua cali choi, canh o dau cung dep,,cung than thien chi den khi toi little SG,vao khu phuc loc tho,, ban thiu, nhech nhac, khong khi chong cong thi thoi roi,noi chugn u am ,,vao day la phai giu mom , no ma biet minh la du hoc sinh thi y' e. ...the la chuon ngay sau bua an trua :lol:


----------



## famster

*Hi Skidlin and USSnimitz!*

Well, Skidlin, your fellow OCmen are probably at the "other" forum, busily..."bieu tinh"  Don't feel lonely. You have quite a few new friends here now.

USSnimitz, welcome to California, now...go home, j/k! Come here for a visit, enjoy the Vietnamese food on Bolsa and just ignore the rest. Bolsa nhieu luc nhin giong nhu o VN vay. Nguoi di xa rac kieu...VN, chieu chieu trong khu cho ABC, rac bay la? ta?... Well, I guess they really want to have the feeling of being in VN so all the bad habits are freely displayed!


----------



## Capee

famster said:


> First trip back to Vietnam in 31 years?!! What cities are you going to visit?


Starting out in Saigon, Cap(ee)  (spent most summers there until leaving VN), Dalat (family ties), Nha Trang, Phu Quoc, Hoi An, Hue... mostly in the south. Travel this time with brother and his family who knows VN quite well (his fav vacation spot) since he lives close by in Singapore. Don't expect much, just a re-acquaintance trip :nuts:. Next summer will probably venture out to the north... 



> I have a list of hundreds of restaurants for both Hanoi and Saigon that is compiled by a Vietnamese expatriate living there.


Would love to. Can you send the list to my contact email?


----------



## skidlin

nimitz and famster....protest is the specialty of the san jose vnmese community. there are a lot of du hoc sinh from vn around orange county here going to csuf, csulb, occ, gwc, uci. most of them work for cash at many of those restaurants and supermarkets on bolsa. a good amount of restaurants are owned by vnmese northerners (bac ky). so, don't worry, oc is opened up very much. trash is a problem, but many los angeles areas are worst. ocmen are too busy going to nightclubs and bars.


----------



## coolink

usss nguoi ta chong cong thi co gi ma so?
ngoai tru em be la chau ngoan Bac Ho ra thi co chi ma so?


----------



## PhoAve

famster & Capee.. Nice meeting you too.. I guess we are in a small world after all... haha... Man,,, talk about Food, Vietnam, and Building... Those are wonderful topics... hhah... By the way... i found this website... and its all about food... Mostly in Saigon though.. check it out.. it mind come in handy.. http://anan-vietnam.com/en/hcmc/


----------



## Capee

PhoAve -- Wow... what a fantastic site. Thanks a bunch.
--Capee


----------



## PhoAve

No problemm.. you can check it out while you are in Vietnam too.. @ some coffee shop or some random places on the street... But in return... please..please share with us some of current pictures okay>>??? Thnkx...


----------



## famster

*Capee, I sent you a message!*

The SG restaurant list I have has 1000 restaurants in it. Too many characters to be sent as a message to you. Check your private message and send an email to me so I can forward the list to you. 

Anyone else needs this list, please let me know. I have 2 lists for Hanoi and Saigon restaurants. Hanoi's contains 400 places to eat and Saigon's has 1000 in it! Eat your heart out,


----------



## coolink

these 3 san diego musketeers busy eating now?


----------



## famster

*Eating?*

Nope, Bang! Just looking at the list and dreaming away, that's all. Wish I were in VN right now, dining with ...the world leaders, hehehe!


----------



## LoveQueHuongVietNam

*hello*

 Hi everybody,
My name's Minh tien - 25 years old. i was born and live in VietNam, now I'm working at Ho Chi Minh city. And i have a lot of information about construction in there. i will share with everybody. But write's skill of me is very bad. So i need the help.
Dang Minh Tien
email: [email protected]
H/P: 0908 262676


----------



## vkameleon

LoveQueHuongVietNam said:


> Hi everybody,
> My name's Minh tien - 25 years old. i was born and live in VietNam, now I'm working at Ho Chi Minh city. And i have a lot of information about construction in there. i will share with everybody. But write's skill of me is very bad. So i need the help.
> Dang Minh Tien
> email: [email protected]
> H/P: 0908 262676


Nếu không nói tiếng anh rằng cứ nói tiếng việt đi, đa số thành viên ở đây biết nói tiếng việt


----------



## coolink

hello LQHVN
noi chuyen tu nhien , vo tu nhu nguoi Hanoi

bay gio ban con nghi minh va titanic la 1 nguoi khong? 
titanic song o My, minh song o Tibet


----------



## coolink

famster said:


> Nope, Bang! Just looking at the list and dreaming away, that's all. Wish I were in VN right now, dining with ...the world leaders, hehehe!


haven't you read the news? those leader are fed "khoai lang" by VN


----------



## famster

*Khoai lang*

hehehe. Thoi ke, may nguoi do quen an cao luong my vi roi thi bay gio cho an khoai lang chac thich lam! Ma khoai lang xa^'y thi bao ddam rat la..cu*'ng, hi vong may ong ba` ddo kg ai dang ddeo ...ra(ng gia?


----------



## hoangduong

Im Nguyen Hoang Duong who is a 18-year old boy, 100% Vietnamese and currently in Hanoi :lol:

my e.mail address: [email protected]

cheers! :cheers:


----------



## blue_milkyway88

May quá cuối cùng cũng có người ở SG bác Minh Tiến sồng ở quận mấy dzậy khi nào qua nhà tui chơi ko


----------



## hoangduong

@ Bang : Cai anh dai dien do khong phai la anh cua bang cho*' ?  Duong da thay cai anh do roi :lol: de thuong qua ta 
Giong Sai Gon nghe de thuong qua' he'n :cheers:


----------



## coolink

yeah ta an cap o trek website
bay gi mi dang lam gi?


----------



## hoangduong

bang said:


> yeah ta an cap o trek website
> bay gi mi dang lam gi?


ta biet ngay ma :lol: mi ca cai luong hay lam hno: ta gio dang phan dau vi su nghiep, vi ly tuong bonsevich :lol:


----------



## coolink

ha.... mi thanh cong chua? chua thanh cong mien noi chuyen


----------



## shike

its been long time since my last post here. actually, i ve been checking out for new posts in this forum every day, just too lazy to reply.  in addition no one seem to be interested in my thread abt vietnam airlines anymore so i m not very motivated to start new threads. Nice to see load of newcomers, hope you all, not like me , contribute positively to this box. Btw I m from Ha Noi, living in Birmingham UK all of u are welcome to add my y!m shike_minh


----------



## skidlin

shike ...i'm waiting for the new vn airline website to come along this month. other than that, there is not many things happening with the airline to talk about.


----------



## hoangduong

bang said:


> ha.... mi thanh cong chua? chua thanh cong mien noi chuyen


Lam cai do thi chang bao gio thanh cong duoc, mi hieu chu Bang :lol:


----------



## shike

skidlin said:


> shike ...i'm waiting for the new vn airline website to come along this month. other than that, there is not many things happening with the airline to talk about.


yea, thats true, apart from the new A333 which is still in modification in Zurich, nothing much happened to the flag carrier, however i ve heard that they r changing the structure of the airline, not sure if it gonna have a visible impact on everyday operations. Oh, i m not supposed to post this post in this topic,probably gonna fetch the VNA thread and bring it to life again


----------



## hoangduong

Mọi người ơi, nói chuyện với nhau nhiều rồi nhưng chẳng ai biết bạn mình trông như thế nào cả ^_^ Mình có ý kiến này, hay là từng người post ảnh của mình lên topic này nhé


----------



## hoangduong

Come on  Show us some photos of yourself, my amigo 
We should unite to develop our Vietnam Forum. :cheers:


----------



## skidlin

showing selfpics is not good, may be reference for future FBI investigation...lol...i don't have a self-portrait.


----------



## Capee

skidlin said:


> showing selfpics is not good, may be reference for future FBI investigation...lol...i don't have a self-portrait.


bad idea hno: ... You definitely don't want to turn this forum into a freak show :lol:


----------



## USSnimitz

o vn co trung tam an ninh mang va cuc canh sat mang luc nao cung lon von tren may cai web va forum dac biet cua hai ngoai, tot nhat la khong nen post hinh (cai nay danh cho may bac nhu LTM 1 phan tu phan dong qua khich)hno:


----------



## coolink

không đuợc .......đơn giản là vi ta quá đẹp trai, post hình lên internet nhiều người coi xong sẽ làm ta xấu đi, mắt con người rất ư là ô uế......và post hình lên internet sẽ bị internet cướp mất linh hồn


----------



## LoveQueHuongVietNam

haaaa :banana: Chu Bang tu tin wa ta, Ma sao chu t:banana: im ra dau em be nhin de thuong thiet a, Trong rat co ca tinh....


----------



## VietnamCalling

That's Bang when he was a toddler.


----------



## coolink

not....nhung nguoi noi minh dep tren internet thuong hay xau the tham, xau dau xau don. hehe


----------



## abc06

i'm tuan, 25 yo, now i'm living in Sai Gon. Nice to meet you !


----------



## skidlin

how's it going yo


----------



## hoangduong

abc06 said:


> i'm tuan, 25 yo, now i'm living in Sai Gon. Nice to meet you !


A new member from Saigon !:cheers: Nice to meet you, too  which district do you live, abc06? hope that you'll update us on the newest projects in Saigon :wink2:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Happy Birthday chinatown!!! 

I know it's one day late but still


----------



## blue_milkyway88

Trong nay ngoai ban hoangduong ra bac nao co du ban linh+can dam post "rung nhan" cua minh len cho moi nguoi xem di  
btw, oh sinh nhat chinatown den roi ha ,ma nam nay ban chinatown duoc bao nhieu tuoi vay nhi, co ban gai chua the


----------



## blue_milkyway88

ah monsooner , minh nghi forum minh nen to chuc hop forum 1 lan di , thong nhat ngay gap mat nhau xem mat mui nhung thang hang ngay minh cai nhau no trong nhu the nao "trong mat ma bat hinh dong " ma he he


----------



## chinatown

huh? how do u know the day i started to cry???
thx a lot baby! i was so drunk last night *hiccup*


----------



## chinatown

blueMW u'r so curious eh. Btw,i nv see any1's bd being greeted be4?? If so,then i feel very proud tb the 1st one tb greeted,haha!
my ans for ur last westion:
im a travellin' man, got a lota stop all over the world,
and in every part i owned the heart of at least 1 lovely girl.


----------



## LoveQueHuongVietNam

Chao moi nguoi,
Tui de nghi moi nguoi share cho tui mot dong chi (co may anh - dieu kien bat buoc, boi vi tui k co may) de tui cho di update cac du an o Sai gon, Tui biet rat nhieu ten tuoi, dia chi du an, nhung k co cach nao sent len dien dan duoc. DTDD cua tui chup mo wa, k post len duoc...... De nghi anh em hoi y, giup do tui nhe. Hoac co cai may nao tot, tot gia re chi tui mua (vi tui it kinh phi wa....hehheeee) thanks moi nguoi.


----------



## hoangduong

LoveQueHuongVietNam said:


> Chao moi nguoi,
> Tui de nghi moi nguoi share cho tui mot dong chi (co may anh - dieu kien bat buoc, boi vi tui k co may) de tui cho di update cac du an o Sai gon, Tui biet rat nhieu ten tuoi, dia chi du an, nhung k co cach nao sent len dien dan duoc. DTDD cua tui chup mo wa, k post len duoc...... De nghi anh em hoi y, giup do tui nhe. Hoac co cai may nao tot, tot gia re chi tui mua (vi tui it kinh phi wa....hehheeee) thanks moi nguoi.


Mua ca'i ma'y na`y ne` ba.n :banana: 

Leica V-Lux 1


----------



## hoangduong

Ca'i na`y cu~ng ko ma('c la('m


----------



## tuto

Chao moi nguoi,
To la Pham Lam Hai Trieu, song o Tp.HCM (Viet Nam), va hien dang la sinh vien nam I .
Niem dam me cung nhu so thich cua to la aviation va chup anh aviation . Rat mong lam quen voi cac ban cung so thich ve hang khong nhu to .
(Hi all,
I'm Pham Lam Hai Trieu, I'm living in Ho Chi Minh City - Vietnam and I'm a student .
My favourite and hobby is aviation, taking a shot from aviation . Nice to meet you .)

Gui cac ban vai tam anh to chup o Tan Son Nhat Int'l airport :
(Sending you some of my planepictures I took at Tan Son Nhat Int'l Airport)

A333 VNA









A320 Pacific Airlines (leasing from Balkan Holidays Air)









B72F K-Mile taking off from runway 25R


----------



## hoangduong

Warmly welcome to vnforum 
you're such a photographer, Tuto
D70s is a good camera :wink2:


----------



## hoangduong

Could you update us on the projects in Saigon?... of course, by photos


----------



## shike

Hi Hai trieu I ve been seeking 4 your pics on airliners.net, amazing photos! I m an aviation enthusiast too, but i dun have enough time , equipment n talent of course  to take such nice shots like yours. Hope to c some of your pics from HAN someday


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Oh you are Pham Lam Hai Trieu from airliners.net! 

Welcome 

Ur pics are just amazing :thumbup:


----------



## tq

I thought that Vietnam Airlines would open their new website this month but they have delayed it until 06/2007!! I mean...hello???.....more than a half year? they should think more efficient!


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Currently Active Users

22 (8 members & 14 guests)

saigon_monsooner, another_viet, wantuhoa, tq, fatcat, bang, saigonflowers, shike
Hi everyone!


----------



## skidlin

love to have you among the group tuto...


----------



## skidlin

tq: vn airline decides they will start selling tickets online by december 4, they have to have something on the site by that time...


----------



## tuto

Hi again,
Thanks for your comments  I haven't gone to HAN yet but I hope I'll have a chance to visit and taking some shots in Noi Bai Int'l Airport .
VNA's website is bad, is's a national airlines but I think it's not professional


----------



## hoangduong

tuto said:


> Hi again,
> Thanks for your comments  I haven't gone to HAN yet but I hope I'll have a chance to visit and taking some shots in Noi Bai Int'l Airport .
> VNA's website is bad, is's a national airlines but I think it's not professional


What university do you study in, Tuto?


----------



## famster

*Vietnam Airlines B-777*


----------



## coolink

can you take pcitures of the airport.....i don't care for airplanes..whatever I don't and can't have, I don't dream and I don't care


----------



## tuto

Nice 777 shot, is it your shot ???


----------



## famster

*B777*

No, Tuto. I found it online.

Here's a better shot by someone when Vietnam Airlines just changed its look several years ago. Enjoy!


----------



## tuto

If the photo attached with the copyright, I think you should keep it original with copyright (or water mark) . Ton trong ban quyen 
Anyway nice shot .


----------



## PhoAve

tuto... Warmly welcome you onboard..


----------



## coolink

ey moonsoon why you locked the bridges thread? I like to see them......there are many nice bridges in Vn you know......you never know where they popped up in VN.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Er, I thought that new guy was spamming with his "cầu khỉ" but we already had a infrastructure thread, did we?


----------



## shike

btw, saigon_moon, what r u major in? I need some help with my 1st year uni work, wondering if u can help . everyone I met in the uni told me that 1st year is easy go partying, I did go partying and now nearly lost


----------



## Saigoneseguy

i'm reading accounting and finance, where are you now, in london?

Maybe we can meet up sometimes?


----------



## shike

no, I m at Aston uni in Bir. But I go to london quite oftenly, could you leave me your number, probably we gonna meet up sometime


----------



## skidlin

..


----------



## coolink

are you serious skidlin?


----------



## pipapipo310

lol. there is one man doesnt know BiGBen lol J/K  ( it s allrite to not know somehitng, u ll know soon kekke)


----------



## hoangduong

Chao mung ban pipapipo310 :applause:


----------



## skidlin

..


----------



## FrancisXavier

Can i join here?

Im Lew
Born and living in the Philippines.
On my 3rd year in college..
19 years old..


----------



## fatcat

welcome Filipinos buddy ?Since when other Asean countries show their interests in VN ?


----------



## USSnimitz

FrancisXavier said:


> Can i join here?
> 
> Im Lew
> Born and living in the Philippines.
> On my 3rd year in college..
> 19 years old..


you re welcome Lew  happy to see you here.


----------



## wulizhong

FrancisXavier said:


> Can i join here?
> 
> Im Lew
> Born and living in the Philippines.
> On my 3rd year in college..
> 19 years old..


Pinoy Ikaw!? ^^ 

-> Pinoy Ako! :lol: 

=> Pinoy Tayo! :cheers:


----------



## normandb

^^ Ibang -iba ang Pinoy 

Normand.....here
Born and living in Manila
Graduate of Comp. Eng'g
Working as a Processing Executive in HSBC
Single but taken but currently looking for a fling 

Anyways...there are lots of interesting projects in Vietnam...keep us updated


----------



## pipapipo310

They might interested with our vietnam since they saw the new National Convention Centre? (might be) lol j/k welcome neighbours


----------



## christianhoang

pipapipo310 said:


> They might interested with our vietnam since they saw the new National Convention Centre? (might be) lol j/k welcome neighbours


 i dont know whether the reasoned indicated above is true or not! but you are all welcome to the forum of Vietnam! Cheer!


----------



## lapvisco

Hi everybody,

I'm from Visco, a hi-tech company in Vietnam. I'm working in Ho Chi Minh city. I found our forum by searching on net, and I'm really interested.

Nice to know all of you!


----------



## pipapipo310

18 / Hanoi / "straight-bird" (hooo) Still looking for butterfly or flower
used to live in Moscow
now living in Canada - Ottawa
will come back Hanoi NODOUBT
known this forum for 2 years accidentally searching for Simcity discussion
Joined this forum in Dec 06
Love this forum for only one reason: you guyz provide the most beautiful Hanoi photos LOL. Thanks as always.
Cheer~~~


----------



## vkameleon

lapvisco said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm from Visco, a hi-tech company in Vietnam. I'm working in Ho Chi Minh city. I found our forum by searching on net, and I'm really interested.
> 
> Nice to know all of you!



i thought ppl can't connect because of the broken cable lines


----------



## blue_milkyway88

May wá mấy bữa nay vô mạng được rồi  tưởng kẹt 2 , 3 tuần thì chết em >_<


----------



## shike

wish you all the best wishes for new year


----------



## skidlin

..


----------



## USSnimitz

anh em đi chơi vui không


----------



## blue_milkyway88

^^ Gớm chú mày chả innocent thế mà kêu ta chụp hình con gái mặc áo dài lúc trời mưa àh :lol: :lol:


----------



## coolink

bác nguyend thân mến..
ta cho bác 1 lời khuyên chân thành.....ở đây có rất nhiều VC....và có cả vài Việt Gian ở nước ngoài nữa.

với ta Vc không đáng sợ, vì là cha là chú rồi nên tụi ni không thể phản bội.....ta sợ nhất là cái dân Việt Gian...gió chiều nào mạnh tụi ni nương theo chiều đó...ngày xưa cũng chủi VC te tua, đóng ghe đóng thuyền chạy trốn....nhưng ngày nay hạnh phúc ở nuớc ngoài thì ngồi ca tụng VC

ta nghĩ khi VC sụp đổ thì tụi ni cũng sẽ đổi chiều gió thêm 1 lần nữa cho bác xem
ta có 1 lời khuyen cho bác....đừng nên nhiều lời với VC mà chi......ta ở đây 1 năm........gặp đủ loại VC....chiến tranh với tụi ni cả trăm lần.....và bây giờ thấy mệt quá....thời giờ qúy báu trôi qua không thể lấy lại được......nói chuyện với VC mệt đến nỗi lông nách ta nó quăn lại hết


----------



## coolink

nếu không có tiếng Việt để đánh bác có thể vào search engine hay forum box của mấy websites Vietnam đánh rồi copy paste vào đây.,.,.,chứ bác đánh tiếng Việt kiểu ni để chửi nhau thì chỉ có 1 mình bác hiểu


----------



## wulizhong

bang said:


> bác nguyend thân mến..
> ta cho bác 1 lời khuyên chân thành.....ở đây có rất nhiều VC....và có cả vài Việt Gian ở nước ngoài nữa.
> 
> với ta Vc không đáng sợ, vì là cha là chú rồi nên tụi ni không thể phản bội.....ta sợ nhất là cái dân Việt Gian...gió chiều nào mạnh tụi ni nương theo chiều đó...ngày xưa cũng chủi VC te tua, đóng ghe đóng thuyền chạy trốn....nhưng ngày nay hạnh phúc ở nuớc ngoài thì ngồi ca tụng VC
> 
> ta nghĩ khi VC sụp đổ thì tụi ni cũng sẽ đổi chiều gió thêm 1 lần nữa cho bác xem
> ta có 1 lời khuyen cho bác....đừng nên nhiều lời với VC mà chi......ta ở đây 1 năm........gặp đủ loại VC....chiến tranh với tụi ni cả trăm lần.....và bây giờ thấy mệt quá....thời giờ qúy báu trôi qua không thể lấy lại được......nói chuyện với VC mệt đến nỗi lông nách ta nó quăn lại hết


:master: 
Ta.i ha. xin cam ba'i ha. phong!


----------



## nguyend

bang said:


> bác nguyend thân mến..
> ta cho bác 1 lời khuyên chân thành.....ở đây có rất nhiều VC....và có cả vài Việt Gian ở nước ngoài nữa.
> 
> với ta Vc không đáng sợ, vì là cha là chú rồi nên tụi ni không thể phản bội.....ta sợ nhất là cái dân Việt Gian...gió chiều nào mạnh tụi ni nương theo chiều đó...ngày xưa cũng chủi VC te tua, đóng ghe đóng thuyền chạy trốn....nhưng ngày nay hạnh phúc ở nuớc ngoài thì ngồi ca tụng VC
> 
> ta nghĩ khi VC sụp đổ thì tụi ni cũng sẽ đổi chiều gió thêm 1 lần nữa cho bác xem
> ta có 1 lời khuyen cho bác....đừng nên nhiều lời với VC mà chi......ta ở đây 1 năm........gặp đủ loại VC....chiến tranh với tụi ni cả trăm lần.....và bây giờ thấy mệt quá....thời giờ qúy báu trôi qua không thể lấy lại được......nói chuyện với VC mệt đến nỗi lông nách ta nó quăn lại hết


"The fire makes the smoke", sometimes in your life you will encounter mishap by some undignitized selves, who purposely stir up your life to make themselve feel better and above others. I found that everywhere in real life and in this thread is no exception. I left that misfortune there for days trying to know nothing, feel nothing and in hope who manages this site take it down before I, myself stir up. Unfortunately, it is still there day after day and I see it everyday, whenever I go by. I felt like a swing of a sword across my chest that cut through my flesh and open a wound, blood drip down drop by drop on the ground and permeate into the soil and there it reserves my DNA. 

This is not purposely insult anyones here in this thread who have a clear and clean mind, who tries to bring images of a developing part of the world to prospectators. I respect that and hope that you keep on your good works because whenever I see our birth place, and for some even it is not a place where they see the world, slowly catching up with the rest of the world I feel quite proud. Eventhough, with all of such attracting picturesques, we are still far from best; we need to be better and better and do not attempt to destroy them. My two cents philosophy is somewhat good philosophy, don't you agree? 

NO OFFENSE please


----------



## @ndy9HN

I'm 29, was born in Vietnam and moved to France several years ago, french nationality.
I've lived in Tokyo and New York for about one year in each city for my university studies.
I'm now back to Vitenam for work (about 2 years), real-estate fields.
Nice to meet you all on this Forum dedicated for VIETNAM!


----------



## hoangduong

@ndy9HN said:


> I'm 29, was born in Vietnam and moved to France several years ago, french nationality.
> I've lived in Tokyo and New York for about one year in each city for my university studies.
> I'm now back to Vitenam for work (about 2 years), real-estate fields.
> Nice to meet you all on this Forum dedicated for VIETNAM!


Your're welcome, @ndy9HN  btw, where do you live currently? Saigon or Hanoi?


----------



## skidlin

..


----------



## coolink

Nguyend visit my church and cathedral thread this weekend.
I have something for you.


----------



## coolink

USSnimitz said:


> anh em đi chơi vui không


ey nhìn người ta làm thơ trong signature rồi bắt trước....vần thơ thế này mới là thơ


----------



## @ndy9HN

hoangduong said:


> Your're welcome, @ndy9HN  btw, where do you live currently? Saigon or Hanoi?


Thank you !  
I live now in Hanoi with my wife (Tay Ho district).


----------



## @ndy9HN

skidlin said:


> andy: how do you get work at vn...did you go for interviews in vn?


Not really in Vietnam, I get this work in France and then move to Vietnam.


----------



## blue_milkyway88

*he he*



bang said:


> ey nhìn người ta làm thơ trong signature rồi bắt trước....vần thơ thế này mới là thơ


Thơ cú cái gì , bác Bum cũng có tâm hồn thi sĩ nhỉ , làm cả thơ cơ đấy , mà thơ này nghe nó wen wen hình như là đạo thơ rồi :bash: ( mi muốn đi bóc lịch hả thằng kia , có biết bây giờ Nhà Nước VNXHCN đang có phong trào chống "đạo" ko ??? ) Thơ thế này mới là thơ nè : :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Leo rào trộm "bưởi" vườn "đào"
Gặp con chó mực tìm đường leo ra 
Thấy bà chủ quán từ xa
Trời ơi giờ biết leo ra hay vào :bash:

Hay như:

Ch...khôn ch... ngẩng cao đầu
B...khôn b...đậu vào đầu của ch...
^^ cấm thằng nào đọc 2 câu này mà suy nghĩ , liên tưởng bậy bạ nhá :cheers:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Lay chua long lanh`....hno:


----------



## pipapipo310

milky yêu động vật nhỉ, kô thích người à .... =)) =))


----------



## fatcat

blue_milkyway88 said:


> Thơ cú cái gì , bác Bum cũng có tâm hồn thi sĩ nhỉ , làm cả thơ cơ đấy , mà thơ này nghe nó wen wen hình như là đạo thơ rồi :bash: ( mi muốn đi bóc lịch hả thằng kia , có biết bây giờ Nhà Nước VNXHCN đang có phong trào chống "đạo" ko ??? ) Thơ thế này mới là thơ nè : :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Leo rào trộm "bưởi" vườn "đào"
> Gặp con chó mực tìm đường leo ra
> Thấy bà chủ quán từ xa
> Trời ơi giờ biết leo ra hay vào :bash:
> 
> Hay như:
> 
> Ch...khôn ch... ngẩng cao đầu
> B...khôn b...đậu vào đầu của ch...
> ^^ cấm thằng nào đọc 2 câu này mà suy nghĩ , liên tưởng bậy bạ nhá :cheers:


Cai ong milky way nay bo lao that.Viet nhu the ma lai bao khong nghi bay ba.:lol: :lol: :lol: Ong viet thang ra cho toi nho.


----------



## vietnam

Hi everybody,
My nickname is *vietnam* because I love my country. I'm a 27 years old man and studying in Japan now. My major is bridge, especially long-span bridge. I 'm happy to stay here to improve as well as share my knowledge with all of you.
Nice to meet you.:lovethem:
vietnam


----------



## Baria

vietnam said:


> Hi everybody,
> My nickname is *vietnam* because I love my country. I'm a 27 years old man and studying in Japan now. My major is bridge, especially long-span bridge. I 'm happy to stay here to improve as well as share my knowledge with all of you.
> Nice to meet you.:lovethem:
> vietnam



Welcome to our forum, Vietnam.


----------



## flygon

christianhoang said:


> We should open a club for Vietnamese here! The Member's card should be issued accordingly. Any idea for such establishment?


What in my post makes you want to open a Vietnamese club?


----------



## blue_milkyway88

khi nào làm 1 show breakdance post lên cho mấy bác xem Milkyway nhảy break ^_^


----------



## coolink

bé milky này nhiều chuyên ha.......muốn hỏi ta bao nhiêu tuổi, tên gì, mặt mũi ra sao để bé milky giới thiêu cho 1 cô em gái.... hay chị gái ....hay dì gái ......hay cô hàng xóm gái gì đó......nghe ghê ơi là ghê

cho ta 1 lý do chánh đáng ta sẽ trả lời.


----------



## xitolala

I am architect, 40 years old.
Lived: Saigon, Hanoi, Haiphong, Danang, Ninhbinh, Camau...


----------



## blue_milkyway88

ông anh là architect mà sao lần trước post toàn hình mộ cổ và quan tài thế :bash:


----------



## wulizhong

blue_milkyway88 said:


> ông anh là architect mà sao lần trước post toàn hình mộ cổ và quan tài thế :bash:


Bác ấy chuyên thiết kế kiến trúc của các công trình mà chúng ta cần ở thế giới bên kia! :lol:


----------



## coolink

là kiến trúc sư giỏi thì phải biết nhiều và quan tâm nhiêu mặt chứ không phải xây nhà.....giống như cái crazy house ở đàlạt....người ta muốn đập nó đi, vì xây kỳ lạ...nhưng ta mới nhìn ta đã thấy hay.....vì nó không theo ai, cái đó mới là kiến trúc sư giỏi, kiến trúc sư yêu nghề....chứ kiến trúc sư chỉ có copy rồi xây chẳng là cái gì đặc biệt

bây giờ crazy house đã trở thành của đàlạt và nổi tiếng thế giới....có bao nhiêu kiến trúc "đàng hoàng" ở VN được như vậy?

ta không phải ở VN và không là kiến trúc sư ..........chứ nếu là kiến trúc sư ta sẽ xây cho Đàlạt hàng trăm nhà vệ sinh cộng cộng...mỗi cái hình 1 loại trái cây khác nhau, nằm trên đồi dưới đồi.......trên thung lũng dưới thung lũng, nhìn xa là những trái cam, quít, ổi, xoài, chuối khổng lồ....nhưng lại gần thì tụi nó là cầu tiêu hết...........bảo đảm du khách tới đàlạt mà không chụp hình nhà vệ sinh ta không phải con người.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Có nhiều ông kiến trúc sư thời buổi bây giờ mà xây mấy chung cư hạng D kiểu Liên Xô thật là hết chỗ nói. 










Chắc là đi học ở Nga về bây giờ mới được trổ tài.
Xấu kinh!


----------



## xitolala

bang said:


> ..........chứ nếu là kiến trúc sư ta sẽ xây cho Đàlạt hàng trăm nhà vệ sinh cộng cộng...mỗi cái hình 1 loại trái cây khác nhau, nằm trên đồi dưới đồi.......trên thung lũng dưới thung lũng, nhìn xa là những trái cam, quít, ổi, xoài, chuối khổng lồ....nhưng lại gần thì tụi nó là cầu tiêu hết...........


good idea bang!


----------



## blue_milkyway88

Milkyway come back 

It's me


----------



## blue_milkyway88

thang ban tay nghe non kem qua , chup hinh mo ko chiu duoc , con rat nhieu chieu ma no bam may ko dung luc , chi co 1 tam nay dep nhat , show cho may bac xem choi  , bac nao biet breakdance lien he voi em , tui minh dau choi


----------



## blue_milkyway88

thang Flygon day


----------



## coolink

breakdance ngộ quá ha

Chau truong if you're an architect could you speak to the dalat authority and tell them to fix the greenhouse in Dalat's garden?
the garden is so nice, but the greenhouses look like bad bad slums

check out greenhouses around the world.
if they could build 1 just like this and clear out all the "slums" in dalat garden.....people will have perfect picture portraits everytime
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=palace+greenhouse&z=t


----------



## choyak

hoangduong said:


> Mua ca'i ma'y na`y ne` ba.n :banana:
> 
> Leica V-Lux 1


I am aware that this is a post from some time ago, but I can't get over the fact that I have this Panasonic DMC-FZ50 in front of me and it is EXACTLY THE SAME as this Leica V-Lux 1! Even this Panasonic camera uses a Leica lens!!! I would conjecture that the Panasonic and the Leica are the same, with Leica producing the optics and Matsushita producing the electronics!!!!

As for eating at lùc đinh ký. I was there twice. The 'grilled rice' was exceptional!!!


----------



## kurakura

Hi. Im malaysian but based in Singapore now. I think vietnam pple are frenly and the gals are pretty.
I am very interested in the developement of Vietnam.
Hope to visit one day.:banana:


----------



## chinatown

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> Có nhiều ông kiến trúc sư thời buổi bây giờ mà xây mấy chung cư hạng D kiểu Liên Xô thật là hết chỗ nói.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chắc là đi học ở Nga về bây giờ mới được trổ tài.
> Xấu kinh!


nhìn giống như mấy cái xi-chiên bị gió cuốn đi :bash:


----------



## wulizhong

choyak said:


> I am aware that this is a post from some time ago, but I can't get over the fact that I have this Panasonic DMC-FZ50 in front of me and it is EXACTLY THE SAME as this Leica V-Lux 1! Even this Panasonic camera uses a Leica lens!!! I would conjecture that the Panasonic and the Leica are the same, with Leica producing the optics and Matsushita producing the electronics!!!!
> 
> As for eating at lùc đinh ký. I was there twice. The 'grilled rice' was exceptional!!!


It's the same but the product of Leica always 1 step above Panasonic for the same model for the quality, the options and the most important thing is the price! :banana: ^^


----------



## lamyjp

hi, everyone, 
Iam a hanoian,but currently based in jp. My major is finance and acc, but i love to learn about architecture as well., so that's why iam here ...
Hope to have great time ....::nuts:


----------



## meghnarmajhi

Hello,

I am from Bangladesh. Visit the Vietnam threads quiet often. I find Vietnamese people very friendly and I am very fond of Vietnamese culture.


----------



## hoangduong

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> Có nhiều ông kiến trúc sư thời buổi bây giờ mà xây mấy chung cư hạng D kiểu Liên Xô thật là hết chỗ nói.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chắc là đi học ở Nga về bây giờ mới được trổ tài.
> Xấu kinh!


:lol: Trung ơi Trung, Cái này thì nhan nhản :lol:


----------



## tq

why u still come back to SSC when u get banned anyway again...why don't spend this time making homework huh cu?!


----------



## congsanmuonnam2

tq said:


> why u still come back to SSC when u get banned anyway again...why don't spend this time making homework huh cu?!


I don't like to. But it's summer now , the time to relax. 
Anyway, I'm VERY LAZY.


----------



## coolink

why did they banned u....u are so sweet? lol


----------



## jimmyfa

I've just heard a childlike voice from this room. He was given one's life in order to save another's act as a substitute. Because he's just a child, so he isn't accused. hee-haw.And he's his father's son.


----------



## jimmyfa

It's shamming!


----------



## 3tmk

congsanmuonnam has been banned for creating two double accounts to troll and create havoc across the forums.
The two are:
Naked Arab Girl:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=123850

and Loving Binladen
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=120802

The posts have been deleted, and it's better not to show what he did write


----------



## hoangduong

congsanmuonnam, congsanmuonnam2, daker_schon ( :lol: danke schoen ), Naked Arab Girl: ( :lol: ), Loving Binladen ( :lol: ).... and what's next? :lol:


----------



## Siddude

wantuhoa said:


> If the pluralist democratic government can solve the land issue, why is that the upperclass owned most of the land of the Philippines?


The Philippines is not a paragon of an advanced democracy like Western European countries, North America, Canada, Japan, SKorea, Taiwan or even Chile. It has a facade of democratic governance with elections and a free press. But the system is not highly evolved enough to contested, fair, competitive elections. That's why the political disputes always tend to spill out with these mass rallies. The political class do not use a systemic political system to resolve their political differences. The Philippines is a basket case. They need massive land reform to break up the power of the oligarchs. It is the legacy of Spanish colonialism. The Philippines was always closer to South American countries in their development than their East Asian neighbors. 

If the Philippines did have an advanced political system then different parties or factions will contest for power in order to implement the right policies for economic growth. Mexico is moving to (hopefully) a better, more stable political system. The PRI ruled Mexico for 70 years by using every dirty method to stay in power so it stagnated. There have been 2 elections that MX has had in which 2 different parties have taken power. We will have to wait and see if they will implement the right policy or demagogic policy.


----------



## vkameleon

Siddude said:


> The Philippines is not a paragon of an advanced democracy like Western European countries, North America, Canada, Japan, SKorea, Taiwan or even Chile. It has a facade of democratic governance with elections and a free press. But the system is not highly evolved enough to contested, fair, competitive elections. That's why the political disputes always tend to spill out with these mass rallies. The political class do not use a systemic political system to resolve their political differences. The Philippines is a basket case. They need massive land reform to break up the power of the oligarchs. It is the legacy of Spanish colonialism. The Philippines was always closer to South American countries in their development than their East Asian neighbors.
> 
> If the Philippines did have an advanced political system then different parties or factions will contest for power in order to implement the right policies for economic growth. Mexico is moving to (hopefully) a better, more stable political system. The PRI ruled Mexico for 70 years by using every dirty method to stay in power so it stagnated. There have been 2 elections that MX has had in which 2 different parties have taken power. We will have to wait and see if they will implement the right policy or demagogic policy.


Of course, so why do you think Vietnam will have an advanced stable democratic system when its neighbors are failing miserably (Thailand, Cambodia, Philippines etc.) :dunno:


----------



## Capee

wantuhoa said:


> Of course, so why do you think Vietnam will have an advanced stable democratic system when its neighbors are failing miserably (Thailand, Cambodia, Philippines etc.) :dunno:


wantuhoa,
Give it up man... Your long for commie party is very tired and old. It's so broken, just let it go!!! You'll see VN without commie strangle hold to become a country that we all will be proud of.
--Capee


----------



## vkameleon

Capee said:


> wantuhoa,
> Give it up man... Your long for commie party is very tired and old. It's so broken, just let it go!!! You'll see VN without commie strangle hold to become a country that we all will be proud of.
> --Capee


Oh yeah, so am I gonna see anti-commies in America marching in Vietnam with their broken vietnamese children taking control of the government?

The only possible and stable mean to a succesful for Vietnam to me is the internal democraticization of the party with a handful of prospective leaders, and that's what happening to Vietnam.

It's funny because whenever I ask people to compare Vietnam with other Southeast Asian nations with their "democracy", nobody comments about it. And people think somehow that pluralistic democracy is an answer to everything. Without the will of leaders and its citizens, any pluralistic democracy can turn into a shithole. I rather have an authoritarian regime that knows what's it doing and how it will secure the nation in the future, rather than leaders who rise by giving relief to certain groups of people without thinking the economy as a whole which is how many Southeast Asian and South American countries doing.


----------



## congsanmuonnam3

hoangduong said:


> congsanmuonnam, congsanmuonnam2, daker_schon ( :lol: danke schoen ), Naked Arab Girl: ( :lol: ), Loving Binladen ( :lol: ).... and what's next? :lol:


muchas gracias is also account too. But I made so many accounts so I forgot this account's password :hammer:


----------



## just say that s it

Tội nghiệp bé cong san muon nam wá, tạo tới đâu bị banned tới đó, hahaha :laugh:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

hmm...welcome new member !!


----------



## blue_milkyway88

trong này cứ ai đang ở VN thì ủng hộ CS còn ai mà sống ở nước ngoài thì bảo là CS điên khùng mà thấy mấy bác CS ở VN cũng đâu có đến nỗi nào


----------



## Siddude

wantuhoa said:


> Oh yeah, so am I gonna see anti-commies in America marching in Vietnam with their broken vietnamese children taking control of the government?
> 
> The only possible and stable mean to a succesful for Vietnam to me is the internal democraticization of the party with a handful of prospective leaders, and that's what happening to Vietnam.
> 
> It's funny because whenever I ask people to compare Vietnam with other Southeast Asian nations with their "democracy", nobody comments about it. And people think somehow that pluralistic democracy is an answer to everything. Without the will of leaders and its citizens, any pluralistic democracy can turn into a shithole. I rather have an authoritarian regime that knows what's it doing and how it will secure the nation in the future, rather than leaders who rise by giving relief to certain groups of people without thinking the economy as a whole which is how many Southeast Asian and South American countries doing.


What are you talking about? When comparing Vietnam with other East Asian and Southeast Asian countries in its economic development Vietnam takes the title of the "sh*thole" of Asia. Where have you been for 32 years? I've been to Vietnam in 1995. It was sad for me to go there. It was shocking to see the destitution, poverty, and pervasive control of society by the Party.

GDP for Vietnam as of 2007 is only $60 billion. Singapore is twice that. Thailand is 3 times that. Bangkok is known as the Detroit of Southeast Asia. Indonesia is a free country now and its economy bigger than Vietnam. GDP per capita for Vietnam is not even over $1000. According to the US, this would be considered a very poor country. 

No one here wants to go back and 'reclaim' Vietnam. I have my life here. My family is here. Sorry, I'd rather live in a 1st World country than a 3rd Word country that is always in denial. I just think the dictatorship is outdated. Having a dictatorship does not lead to economic development. Pluralist system is not the answer to everything. It is just the best of all the worst systems out there to paraphrase Winston Churchill. It took 11 years from 1975 to 1986 to change course and implement doi moi. This is too long for political system to adjust. Yes, Vietnam is doing reasonably well now. But that is just a snapshot. You think all this will be smooth sailing from now on. How will the political system adjust as Vietnam is going to a new era? Im sure there will be problems in the future. Vietnam will be going into uncharted territory.


----------



## LTM

blue_milkyway88 said:


> trong này cứ ai đang ở VN thì ủng hộ CS còn ai mà sống ở nước ngoài thì bảo là CS điên khùng mà thấy mấy bác CS ở VN cũng đâu có đến nỗi nào


Thế mới biết người nông dân Việt Nam tăm tối đội lốt cộng sản quá chấp và ngoan cố.
Bản thân họ thì ít được người tử tế cho phép bước qua ngưỡng cửa (Nguyễn Minh Triết thậm chí nhịn đói ở Washington, hay bạn thử hình dung Nông Đức Mạnh trong vòng ôm nữ hoàng Anh :lurker: ), còn đất nước thì bị khinh thường, ác cảm.


----------



## Capee

Siddude said:


> What are you talking about? When comparing Vietnam with other East Asian and Southeast Asian countries in its economic development Vietnam takes the title of the "sh*thole" of Asia. Where have you been for 32 years? I've been to Vietnam in 1995. It was sad for me to go there. It was shocking to see the destitution, poverty, and pervasive control of society by the Party.


Siddude,
I'm telling ya... these commie supporters and sympathizers just don't know anywhere but Saigon and Hanoi. That's their utopia. I've traveled the whole country and seen destitution and poverty... People SELLING their daughters to Taiwanese and S.Korean for food!!! I wish they know their own country. SIGH...
--Capee


----------



## vkameleon

Siddude said:


> What are you talking about? When comparing Vietnam with other East Asian and Southeast Asian countries in its economic development Vietnam takes the title of the "sh*thole" of Asia. Where have you been for 32 years? I've been to Vietnam in 1995. It was sad for me to go there. It was shocking to see the destitution, poverty, and pervasive control of society by the Party.
> 
> GDP for Vietnam as of 2007 is only $60 billion. Singapore is twice that. Thailand is 3 times that. Bangkok is known as the Detroit of Southeast Asia. Indonesia is a free country now and its economy bigger than Vietnam. GDP per capita for Vietnam is not even over $1000. According to the US, this would be considered a very poor country.


Of course it's poorer than most Southeast Asian countries -shrug, but its economy growth and stability is the highest for these past 10 years by moving into a market economy with the stable political systems. Vietnam attracted more investments than any other Southeast Asian countries this year. You can call it a shithole as much as you want, but the reality is truth. Since when do you hear about bombs being exploded in Saigon or Hanoi since Vietnam War? You can go to other Southeast Asian boards and downplay Vietnam as much as you want but the reality is something different. You called Vietnam a shithole in 1995, but it's ok, I rather let you not travel to Vietnam again. Ignorance is bliss :cheers: 



> No one here wants to go back and 'reclaim' Vietnam. I have my life here. My family is here. Sorry, I'd rather live in a 1st World country than a 3rd Word country that is always in denial. I just think the dictatorship is outdated. Having a dictatorship does not lead to economic development. Pluralist system is not the answer to everything. It is just the best of all the worst systems out there to paraphrase Winston Churchill. It took 11 years from 1975 to 1986 to change course and implement doi moi. This is too long for political system to adjust. Yes, Vietnam is doing reasonably well now. But that is just a snapshot. You think all this will be smooth sailing from now on. How will the political system adjust as Vietnam is going to a new era? Im sure there will be problems in the future. Vietnam will be going into uncharted territory


It's going to uncharted territory yet it has the most stable economical, social, and political system in Southeast Asia. Its wealth disparity is the lower compare to Thailand, Philippines, Indonesia etc. You just want Vietnam will turn into a chaotic nation in the unforseenable future like a white expat in Thai forum (thaivisa) I went too :lol: 

cứ vô cái forum của nước khác để nói xấu Viet Nam đi:lol:


----------



## vkameleon

Capee said:


> Siddude,
> I'm telling ya... these commie supporters and sympathizers just don't know anywhere but Saigon and Hanoi. That's their utopia. I've traveled the whole country and seen destitution and poverty... People SELLING their daughters to Taiwanese and S.Korean for food!!! I wish they know their own country. SIGH...
> --Capee


Pssht, like you actually travel to the whole country. The last time I heard you only stayed in the South, and now you claim that you travel more than me :lol:. :cheers:


----------



## Siddude

meghnarmajhi said:


> Capitalist countries mentioned earlier are imperialists. I call them directionists (like racists for oposing other races). They are openly talking about changing all the governments in the world to install their puppet "pro-west" governments. As if North, South, and East cease to exist. Before they try to "globalize" the world, they need to get "globalized" themselves. Totalitarian - thats waht they are. They even don't respect the governments democratically elected by their people, if they are not "pro-west". They crate problems in other countries - stage street fights - all sorts political chaos to achieve their goal. Their press is free not to ask them questions. What do you think of a nation sitting on the biggest pile of nuclear weapons and stopping other countries from making nuclear weapons?


Are you a little kid? LOL. You sound like one!


----------



## Capee

Siddude said:


> Are you a little kid? LOL. You sound like one!


Yeah... No doubt!!! :lol:
--Capee


----------



## meghnarmajhi

Siddude said:


> Are you a little kid? LOL. You sound like one!





Capee said:


> Yeah... No doubt!!! :lol:
> --Capee


Lack of real material - is it? Not enough knowledge - so go for personal attack. Expected


----------



## Siddude

meghnarmajhi said:


> Lack of real material - is it? Not enough knowledge - so go for personal attack. Expected



Sorry kid! Your post does not warrant a well thought out, composed response. Why would I dignify to such silly, shallow post from you? You lose all credibility when you post a silly rant like that..... 


Thanks for the laugh though!


----------



## vkameleon

^ Lame.


----------



## Siddude

^^


wantuhoa said:


> ^ Lame.


Mouthpiece for the Commie Party! Amazing we let you in here to study! God Bless America!


----------



## Capee

meghnarmajhi said:


> Capitalist countries mentioned earlier are imperialists...


Hey Siddude,
Let me see if I can answer some of the point that he claimed. The good ol USA is a imperialist country. Just to see how many countries we ever set foot after World War II that we still hold as colony... NONE. Oh no, we only asked for a small piece of land to bury our... death to defend the country from, guess what, fascism and communism. My gosh!!! If he claimed that the way an imperialist country is, then he needs to study hard hno: 
How could anyone try to respond to such a d*mb a$$ remark? Geez.
--Capee


----------



## LTM

If they failed to steal and pass the atomic bomb secrets to the Soviet Union, the world would be different, and may not had even been the American war in Vietnam, the arms race, rivalry between capitilism and communism, which has received a fantastic chance to blackmail the West into passing those same nuclear weapons secrets to the rebelling third world.



















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethel_and_Julius_Rosenberg
http://gazeta.aif.ru/oldsite/901/entrapped_e.htm


----------



## meghnarmajhi

LTM said:


> If they failed to steal and pass the atomic bomb secrets to the Soviet Union, the world would be different, and may not had even been the American war in Vietnam, the arms race, rivalry between capitilism and communism, which has received a fantastic chance to blackmail the West into passing those same nuclear weapons secrets to the rebelling third world.
> .........................................


...... and ofcourse, that would make the "capitalist west" (alias illuminaties) the master of the world. Being not from the "west" and being from the so called "third world", I must salute this couple for giving the "rest of the world" the power to be rebellious against being consumed by the "west".


----------



## Siddude

meghnarmajhi said:


> ...... and ofcourse, that would make the "capitalist west" (alias illuminaties) the master of the world. Being not from the "west" and being from the so called "third world", I must salute this couple for giving the "rest of the world" the power to be rebellious against being consumed by the "west".



LOL... why do you guys bother learning the language (English) of the oppressors? Do you guys ever notice your own silly contradictions? 

Grow up, kid!


----------



## meghnarmajhi

Siddude said:


> LOL... why do you guys bother learning the language (English) of the oppressors? Do you guys ever notice your own silly contradictions?
> 
> Grow up, kid!


Personally I read, right, and speak 5 languages. English is not my second language - it is one of the five languages I know. If we didn't learn English, you would be totally lost.


----------



## coolink

wantuhoa said:


> Yeah ok. I don't talk to ignorant people anyway :cheers:


yeah better check your pm.......someone is digging a cu chi tunnel to reach U...oh yeah


----------



## cheese

im cheese (not real name ofcourse) im Vietnamese American, at the momment i live in Thailand, im running a small designer office(Landscape Arch)., i been back to vietnam a few time, but that was many, many year ago, thing look very different now, much better than the last time i was there. modernize, its funy how i live right next door to vietnam but never have the time to go there as often, ofcourse works alway stand on the way, at the momment im researching to get some project in the vietnam market, its quite hard since you don't know anybody there, vietnam is all about connection. i have design for many south east asia country, except vietnam, vietnam is the only country that i have never enter the market.


----------



## pipapipo310

ku cong_san_muon_nam sao lai. bi. banned roi`


----------



## blue_milkyway88

thằng bé này đáng yêu ghê ha mấy bác , chắc nó 13t thiệt rồi


----------



## meghnarmajhi

lacailacai said:


> Some lovely pics of mine when I was a little boy :booze:
> ........................................


Wow... thats a wonderful collection of your childhood pictures. You are making me jealous. I have lost most of my childhood pictures. Take very good care of these pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lacailacai

Mod, why did you delete my post? >(


----------



## meghnarmajhi

lacailacai said:


> Mod, why did you delete my post? >(


I think it was done for good reason. A lot of ugly things happen on the net. Don't get upset.


----------



## blue_milkyway88

Wulihong


----------



## lacailacai

Did you have permission to post his pics?


----------



## chinatown

acac...ta kien mi ra toa a`! nhung tam anh rieng tu nhu the nay mi an cap 1 cach trang tron vay a?


----------



## blue_milkyway88

còn ta kiện mi ra chính phủ Sing vì tội làm ô nhiễm môi trường sống của các loài sinh vật biển đấy , tội này nặng lắm đấy , vớ vẩn bị cut luôn đấy chứ


----------



## tq

deleted


----------



## blue_milkyway88

mày chán sống rồi thằng kia, tao định xoá tấm đó đi mà giờ đổi ý rồi >_<


----------



## chinatown

map oi,mi bi gay hay sao ma toan suu tam anh cua boys vay?? co hinh cua Truong Quoc Vinh ko?


----------



## coolink

bây giờ ta hiểu sao em milky hay viết thư hỏi thăm ta

cũng tò mò lắm, nhưng Thiên Chúa của ta sẽ cho ta đi gặp Bác...................đó là điều ta không muốn xảy ra


----------



## chinatown

kieu nay chac fai ignore thang milky tren yahoo360 qua


----------



## blue_milkyway88

Tôi cảnh cáo ông chinatown , ông bỏ ngay cái avatar của ông đi , tôi không thích người khác lấy hình mình show lung tung đâu , tôi nghiêm túc đấy , ông đừng để người khác hiểu lầm ông là tôi , tôi không có cách ăn nói như ông anh đâu , ông anh đừng có phát biểu bậy bạ rồi để người khác nghĩ tôi như vậy nhá >_<


----------



## coolink

ác giả ác báo là vậy đó em bé haha

vậy hình em bé rồi tới thằng lớn...là ai vậy? thê thảm qúa ha.......đúng là người ta nói em bé xinh thì lớn lên sẽ xấu.....còn em bé xấu thì lớn lên sẽ xinh.......cũng có một số em bé hồi nhỏ xấu mà lớn lên cũng xấu giống em HCM chẳng hạn...và cũng có mốt số ít em bé xinh mà lớn lên vẫn xinh.......như người viết này chẳng hạn.....hint hint


----------



## chinatown

mi ko nói thì đâu ai biết là mi đâu...hehe


----------



## blue_milkyway88

^^ tôi post hình chinatown nhưng mà hình quay mặt ra phía sau và chỉ có post 1 tấm còn chinatown post đến mấy tấm , hơn nữa còn lấy hình của tôi làm avatar riêng làm cho người khác khi vô blog của tôi tưởng tôi là chinatown , mà tôi đâu co cách ăn nói kểiu chinatown làm người ta hiểu lầm


----------



## hoangduong

Chà chà, bây giờ lại có cả tiết mục post ảnh cá nhân cơ à


----------



## ln030921

Hello, I am new here. I was born in Vietnam and I now live in the United States. I am curious about The Vietnam today, and I want to see what Vietnam would be like tomorrow.


----------



## blue_milkyway88

^^ nick ngộ quá , giải thích nghe coi tại sao lại lấy nick như vậy


----------



## ln030921

Ten cua toi la Luan Nguyen, va toi de o ngay 2, thang 8, nam 1991. Thi vay, chung minh xe goi la ln080291

I had to learn to read and write Vietnamese by myself so please correct my mistakes.


----------



## coolink

ln080291 said:


> Ten cua toi la Luan Nguyen, va toi de o ngay 2, thang 8, nam 1991. Thi vay, chung minh xe goi la ln080291
> 
> I had to learn to read and write Vietnamese by myself so please correct my mistakes.


you can omit "cua" instead....."ten toi la" is okay

sinh ngay....not ....de o ngay
or
de vao ngay.....not .......o ngay

thi vay goi la ln080291....is enough.

but .....chung minh se goi la ........is so hehe

welcome to the forum!


----------



## ln030921

bang said:


> you can omit "cua" instead....."ten toi la" is okay
> 
> sinh ngay....not ....de o ngay
> or
> de vao ngay.....not .......o ngay
> 
> thi vay goi la ln080291....is enough.
> 
> but .....chung minh se goi la ........is so hehe
> 
> welcome to the forum!


Thanks  thanks for the corrections. :lol:


----------



## chinatown

LOL i thought it was "chứng minh xe"


----------



## wulizhong

chinatown said:


> acac...ta kien mi ra toa a`! nhung tam anh rieng tu nhu the nay mi an cap 1 cach trang tron vay a?


:deadthrea :deadthrea :deadthrea :badnews: 


*blue_milkyway88 should be banned!*

Hehe! Co' pha?i a?nh tao da^u ma` ma`y post.


----------



## blue_milkyway88

^^ ko phai anh may chu anh thang nao


----------



## wulizhong

blue_milkyway88 said:


> love SG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ may bac nghi sao ve cai mat cua thang chet troi nay


:nuts: 

Send me the pic pls. !Ok My kid!?


----------



## nguyend dit thui

Send me the pic(s) too


----------



## blue_milkyway88

^^ hình này tui lấy ở avatar blog cũa hắn , nên chắc bị down mất rồi


----------



## superboy07

Chao:

Who is in the Vietnam?
i want to know ?
maybe we can do biz lol
our products is very advantage in there
i think, if u do it well can get more and momre Benz

if u r intersted in do not hesitate can tell me 

mail [email protected]


----------



## blue_milkyway88

^^ ta đang mong gặp chú mày đấy LoveSG àh


----------



## Fredi Meier

me (right), my brother (middle) and a Thai friend:



















My busy days in Thailand with my GF:










Me in Hanoi:


----------



## chinatown

lol at first i thought u were an old man freddi


----------



## Athenax

Hi, I'm Athena and I'm new here. I started browsing the Vietnamese forums because I'm fascinated with the beautiful nature and pagoda's of Viet Nam. 

I already posted my pics in other skybars around here and that's me in my avatar.


----------



## coolink

and you're not fascinated with the churches in vietnam?

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Athenax

bang said:


> and you're not fascinated with the churches in vietnam?



Hmmm...I didn't know that Viet Nam has churches. You mean the temples? I'll have to browse around. 




bang said:


> welcome to the forum!


Thanks!


----------



## skidlin

..


----------



## Athenax

skidlin said:


> Ok guys...let's try to keep Athena in this forum for a while...so no fighting...and no foul language...where is our pagoda expert?


Thanks  I've read some fighting in the pagoda thread and I'd just ignore it. I just wanted to see the sights. I've seen pictures of Viet Nam's countryside in the Photography forum and I was fascinated by the sites. 



skidlin said:


> Athena, Vietnam's most famous pagoda is the "One Pillar Pagoda", which is a structure that actually has a building sitting on top of one wooden pillar. This structure is famous because Hanoi, the capitol city of Vietnam, uses the pagoda as a symbol. Wait...can someone clarifies that it's a pagoda or a temple?


I'm currently in HK. I work with an LA based construction firm and we have this project in here. I've been around the region this past few weeks like Bali, Philippines and Thailand and in Nanjing a couple of days ago but I didn't hear much about Viet Nam. I think it's one of Asia's best kept secrets. 

I might consider visiting Viet Nam before going back to the US by the end of February if my schedule would allow it. 



.


----------



## skidlin

..


----------



## Athenax

^^ Thanks for the detailed info, Skidlin. I think you're the best tourism ambassador of your country. 

I love some Vietnamese foods. Actually, my favorite is "Beef Stew" I don't know what you call it? It's like a beef stew served with basil leaves, bean sprouts, noodles and some spices. 

They say traffic in Viet Nam is like in Bangkok so I should get used to it.


----------



## PThanh1968

"Beef Stew" you described, I think we call it Bu'n Bo` He^'u.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

What on Earth is Hếu? 

Beef Stew=Bò kho, mate.


----------



## nguyend

Athenax said:


> ^^ Thanks for the detailed info, Skidlin. I think you're the best tourism ambassador of your country.
> 
> I love some Vietnamese foods. Actually, my favorite is "Beef Stew" I don't know what you call it? It's like a beef stew served with basil leaves, bean sprouts, noodles and some spices.
> 
> They say traffic in Viet Nam is like in Bangkok so I should get used to it.


Athenax, you are welcome to my home in Vietnam for Vietnamese beef stew and other menus. We are friendly people and we are welcome any foreigners who want to know Vietnamese family style ăs well as its culture and taste of good food. By the way, I am living in the ỤS.Ạ therefore if you would like to visit my family house in VN as I invite you then I have to fly there to mêet you because no one in my family can speak English.


----------



## Athenax

nguyend said:


> Athenax, you are welcome to my home in Vietnam for Vietnamese beef stew and other menus. We are friendly people and we are welcome any foreigners who want to know Vietnamese family style ăs well as its culture and taste of good food. By the way, I am living in the ỤS.Ạ therefore if you would like to visit my family house in VN as I invite you then I have to fly there to mêet you because no one in my family can speak English.


That's so kind of you. :hug: I'm yet to fit it into my schedule since I already spent my allowed vacation. I think Viet Nam is like 3 hours by plane from HK. So I'm hoping by the end of February next year. 



PThanh1968 said:


> "Beef Stew" you described, I think we call it Bu'n Bo` He^'u.





SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> What on Earth is Hếu?
> Beef Stew=Bò kho, mate.


Thanks. That beef stew is kinda famous in some Vietnamese restaurants in LA.


----------



## skidlin

..


----------



## Saigoneseguy

> I have never been to Thailand before, but i'm pretty confident the Thais stop at a red light and go on a green light. Well in VN, and especially HCM city, people stop on the green and go on the red, and sometimes it's the other way around. So it keeps you always guessing.


I'm not so sure about that  

But in Bangkok, they do give way for trespassers, which is an admirable manner, and from that we should learn.


----------



## wulizhong

bang said:


> yeah từ trước tới giờ ta cứ tưởng mod mình 40 tuổi-ish , mặt mũi thì có râu quai nón, và hai cái râu mép quăn lên giống ấn độ , và đi đâu cũng mặc áo dài khăn đống, chống cây gậy, có ngờ đâu hắn trẻ như thế này , còn đẹp trai nửa, giống brat pitt and Jolina Jodie




Ông Bang theo thiên chúa mà giỏi hót quá! :cheers::cheers:


_"giống brat pitt and Jolina Jodie" _...... thế thì hóa ra là Gay à, hay unisex? :bash: :lol:


----------



## blue_milkyway88

mấy bác thấy anh chinatown nhà mình ngầu ko


----------



## blue_milkyway88

^^ thằng này mới cắt cái đầu bốc wé


----------



## wulizhong

blue_milkyway88 said:


> mấy bác thấy anh chinatown nhà mình ngầu ko


Hey ass whole! :bash::bash::bash:

Why do u try to disclose our private life? hno:


----------



## chinatown

thằng mập! noel này mi biết tay ta!


----------



## dactrung

e, Noel nay Chinatown va Saigonesekid co ve kg? Hop mat di! Thang map kia cung dung ve VT nhe.


----------



## blue_milkyway88

okay , từ nay có thể tui sẽ ko trở về VT nữa đâu , tui đang buồn chuyện gia đình đây .....


----------



## nguyenL

Hello Ladies and Gens, 
I am a new guy here. I was born in (Khanh Hoi) Saigon. I used to live in Cu Xa Ngan Hang, it’s about ¼ of a mile from cau Tan Thuan. I’m currently live outside of Philadelphia, US. It's exciting to know there's a Vietnam forum. 
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

Ps. Please snap some pix next time you're heading to Saigon South. Thanks a million. :banana:


----------



## chinatown

mập thất tình hả??


----------



## coolink

nguyenL said:


> Hello Ladies and Gens,
> I am a new guy here. I was born in (Khanh Hoi) Saigon. I used to live in Cu Xa Ngan Hang, it’s about ¼ of a mile from cau Tan Thuan. I’m currently live outside of Philadelphia, US. It's exciting to know there's a Vietnam forum.
> :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
> 
> Ps. Please snap some pix next time you're heading to Saigon South. Thanks a million. :banana:


yeah we worked so hard to come up with all kinds of garbage to contribute, and they were so touched, they decided to give us a Vietnam forum

2 yrs ago When I joinned we didn't have a Vietnam forum, we had to use the public forum to post all of the building projects. I was so impressed with all the renders and decided to join, and I think a week later I checked back and our posts were gone, and a Vietnam forum was formed

back then we had to count the number of Vietnamese members, and we didn't have enough. but once I registered ......man, they gave us a Vietnam forum just like that


and for old members
We are so used to this forum that we forget how special this forum is, we are the elite ones, I mean what kind of idiots pay attention to "buildings and skyscrapers" but we do, out of millions of Vietnamese and we are so extra-extraodinary

especially my church thread....oh yeah


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Hi forum, how you guys been? 

I'm on X'mas holidays now so not expect to be with the forum everyday, if anyone sees any problem just message me, i'll check them regularly and give feedback all at once. 

Merry Christmas for you all!!


----------



## chinatown

noel này bà con ở saigon có kế họach j ko? thằng mập, dactrung & lovesaigon với các huynh đệ khác có rảnh thì a em tập trung 1 bữa ăn nhậu nhe


----------



## blue_milkyway88

xin moi nguoi discuss ve thoi gian va dia diem hop mat di ^_^


----------



## dactrung

bua nao cung dc tru thu 7. Dia diem thi de~, chi can tap trung lai 1 cho ban 1 chut la ra cho~ nhau a. Lau ca keo, lau bo` Ba Huyen, bo` ke` Nhieu Loc..... :cheers:


----------



## chinatown

con gái bà chủ Cá kèo Bà Huyện là bạn tui  đến đó đi


----------



## dactrung

dzay ha? Chinatown bao nha^u o Ca Keo Ba Huyen ne ba con oi!!!!!!!:banana:


----------



## MARACUCHisimo

I'm roberto but for your english you can call me robbie or rob. My nickname is MARACUCHisimo because I do love my city Maracaibo in the west side of Venezuela. I'm 17 years old and I study Architecture at URU (Universidad Rafael Urdaneta) 

Kisses!!! hehe


----------



## chinatown

dactrung voi map vui long cho lai so dt di


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

có lính mới đây


----------



## vkameleon

Cai location sau dai qua vay


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

ở nhìu nơi lắm , hiện giờ đang ở Mỹ


----------



## blue_milkyway88

khi nào đi ăn nhậu đây mấy bác , lên lịch nhanh nhanh đi :cheers: , em sốt ruột lém rùi


----------



## coolink

ta mà offline với mấy bạn thì bảo đảm vui chưa từng có , ta kể chuyện cổ tích hay lắm

nhưng mà chắc không bao giờ ha


----------



## chinatown

bang chừng nào đi tu kín thì nói nhe.


----------



## blkarr0ws

hi i'm carl and i'm 13 years old 
i will be visiting vietnam fourm often .. well your city is lovely 
in 2020 vietnam will be one of the best city
well...
you know .. i want our neighbor of south east asia 
will became the most powerful and modern and technology country in the world :lol:


----------



## tq

Hi blkarr0ws!

weird to hear it from a non-vnese, especially from our neigbor country that is in a secret competition with VN...but it feels good to hear! hoho Welcome anyway!


----------



## blkarr0ws

- -"


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Đề nghị các members chấm dứt cãi nhau về vấn đề chính trị. 

Các chủ đề nhạy cảm sẽ bị cấm trong thời gian sắp tới. Mọi người cố giữ bình tĩnh+giữ forum sạch sẽ. Ai như thế nào thì biết nhau quá rồi mà. Chửi làm gì. 

Thanks mucho.


----------



## nguyend

Sao khẩn trương vậy Saigonesekid? Chuyện gì đang xảy ra? Tôi có thấy ai thảo luận chính trị gì đâu.


----------



## chinatown

uh, chỉ là chửi nhau theo yêu cầu của 1 số người cho vui thôi mà


----------



## nguyend

blkarr0ws said:


> hi i'm carl and i'm 13 years old
> i will be visiting vietnam fourm often .. well your city is lovely
> in 2020 vietnam will be one of the best city
> well...
> you know .. i want our neighbor of south east asia
> will became the most powerful and modern and technology country in the world :lol:


This kid's father is Da Trắng and mother is Thái Lang.


----------



## chinatown

^^ sao biết? đừng đoán ẩu.


----------



## nguyend

Biết chứ, hắn tự giới thiệu bên Thái Lang forum. nô kíđing!!


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Thì sao?


----------



## nguyend

dech sao ca, thi chu nhoc ay la con lai Tay.


----------



## wulizhong

nguyend said:


> dech sao ca, thi chu nhoc ay la con lai Tay.


Thái Lang cũng là "Tây" so với VN rồi. Vậy đồng chí ấy phải là Tây xịn chứ! :lol:


----------



## wulizhong

nguyend said:


> Sao khẩn trương vậy Saigonesekid? Chuyện gì đang xảy ra? Tôi có thấy ai thảo luận chính trị gì đâu.


Đồng chí nói phải! Thỉnh thoảng anh em mình có tâm tình tâm sự tý chuyện nước với đất ấy mà! Đúng không đồng chí Nguyễn$ :cheers:


----------



## Camranhbay

hey, I am very happy to become a member of skyscrappercity family. I am 28 and male. Vietnamese language is better english, living in surban of HCM city, 

nice to see pictures and read comments of lovesaigon, Milky, nguyend, dactrung, chinatown, tq ... 
Let be one


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Anyone has facebook? Add me.


----------



## HoaiNam_Eng.

Hi, I am a new comer here, very nice to see all of you!

Cheer!!!!


----------



## Backilai

theres nothing happy living in another country and is treated as foreigner. its like living in others' house and look at others' mom. nothing rings da bell and touches da soul.

i'll come back. but there r someone want to stay overseas. da point now is plan to lure talents back to their homeland.


----------



## chinatown

i think Northern VNmeses r talented enough to help the country. So there's no point coming back since they wont need us lousy & incompetent southerners.


----------



## Camranhbay

chinatown, you also live in overseas? not pessimistic , the prime minister and president are the southerners. maybe the government do not , but Vietnameses need your knowledge , skills ,to help them . come back VN for the poor , not for government. most only talking, only stay in oversea for money.if that ,how long vietnam become the developed nations, ...that belongs to the your enthusiatism."


----------



## chinatown

^^ looks like u couldnt see the sarcasm in my post...


----------



## Saigoneseguy

^^ Great sarcasm! You have truly reached to a new pinnacle, chinatown oh: :bash:


----------



## Backilai

LOL. alrite can we stop the north and southerner rite here ppl?


----------



## Kumi Chan

My goodness, where is my manner?
Did not realize that I am supposed to introduce myself!
I'm Vietnamese, just found this site by wandering on the Net last week
I would like to say Chào cả nhà


----------



## nguyenL

Kumi Chan said:


> My goodness, where is my manner?
> Did not realize that I am supposed to introduce myself!
> I'm Vietnamese, just found this site by wandering on the Net last week
> I would like to say Chào cả nhà


welcome.


----------



## dual1

I'm in HCMC, I care of big Projects in there. Hoping we can discuss together.


----------



## chinatown

thằng mod sợ quá xoá hết hình rồi


----------



## davidmaya

*Hi at all from Maya Fashion Jewellry*

Hi Guys,
my name is David and im from Germany. Im running together with some Partners the Maya Fashion Jewellry Retail Chain in "Sai Gon" or officialy Ho Chi Minh City We already have 5 Shops in HCMC.
And planning to open until end of the year about 20 more shops.
I just wanted to Introduce my self and want to say that i really like this forum it give me a lot of Information to Push our Brand to the Top.
We are looking for Shopping Mall Locations and also normal Shops.
I would really much appreciate your Help.

Thanks and all the best to all the People that try to make Business In Vietnam.
Viet Nam dep qua!!!!


----------



## Camranhbay

welcome new member, welcome new businessman. wish u successful in saigon.


----------



## numberzero

hi alll
I'm typing on Saigon (Vietnam). Iam 28 year old and nice to known allll.

That so hot on Saigon now. Fewww


----------



## TraiThotNot

ME here yeah me


----------



## coolink

không biết cái trang này có được lên báo ở VN không ha?
trang skyscrpaer của thế giới, nhưng VN có 1 forum, toàn là members ưu tú


----------



## TraiThotNot

Neu len bao o VietNam la co 1 vai anh em se di am com chinh phu Vietnam, chac chan la se khong ngon bang com chinh phu:lol::cheers: o My roi.


----------



## blue_milkyway88

riêng Mr bum sẽ được tiếp đãi đặc biệt theo chính sách riêng của Đảng và Nhà nước


----------



## The_Dude33

i'm a canadian living and working in hcmc. long time contributor to various forums on SSP but new here. looking forward to learning a little more about the country i currently call home. peace out.


----------



## Đổng Phạn Cư Sĩ

*Hello everyone*

Lang thang trên mạng thấy bà con đang làm rùm beng về cái vụ rước đuốc đốt nhà của Trung Cộng, muốn vào TTVNOL để tuyên truyền nhảm nhí, nhưng đám Vệ Binh Đỏ không cho gia nhập. Đi qua bên X-Cafe thì thấy đã bị các "thế lực thù địch" giật sập tanh bành rồi, đành vào đây thôi vậy. Tôi nhìn thấy cái cảnh đám Trung Cộng con hành hung những người Hàn Quốc biểu tình phản đối rước đuốc ở Seoul mà vừa lo và vừa tức.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

^^
Nếu cư sĩ muốn qua SSC đại náo cũng không xong đâu. 

@The Dude 333: Welcome here, how long have you stayed in Vn?


----------



## arch_for_environment

Just wanna say hi to everyone.
I'm straight from Saigon, 19yo, currently 2nd year architecture student (with Landscape architecture as minor) at the University of Oregon, Eugene, OR
totally into green architecture and landscape architecture,n of course food is also my passion.


----------



## TXAznGuy

Wasup to all my asian bois and girls,
I'm newbie here, so please love and respect me (hugs and kisses) haha..
Aight, I am Vietnamese from Texas USA and found this forum accidentally surfing around. I thought it is very interesting to read people comments and knowledge online so I decided to join. OH yeah I was born in Vietnam and I've been in the USA for nearly 20 years and haven't got a chance to return back to Vietnam for a visit yet. Looking at those posted pictures, damn this is not what I saw 20 years ago. Amazingly how Vietnam have changed in recently years. All I can say is just amazing how a war-torn country turn into a dynamically modern world, although not quite yet but in progression. Still good work though, such a good work. Keep it up Vietnam!!

More about me:
Nationality: Vietnamese American
Education: Graduated with BS in Mechanical Engineering
Age: i keep it secret haha
Favorite Food: Vietnamese, Chinese, Thai and Korean
Future Travel Destination: China, Korea, Japan, Vietnam..


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Welcome guys, hope u come back and help Vietnam build decent roads j/k


----------



## dactrung

welcome to SSC - Vietnam


----------



## wulizhong

TXAznGuy said:


> Wasup to all my asian bois and girls,
> I'm newbie here, so please love and respect me (hugs and kisses) haha..
> Aight, I am Vietnamese from Texas USA and found this forum accidentally surfing around. I thought it is very interesting to read people comments and knowledge online so I decided to join. OH yeah I was born in Vietnam and I've been in the USA for nearly 20 years and haven't got a chance to return back to Vietnam for a visit yet. Looking at those posted pictures, damn this is not what I saw 20 years ago. Amazingly how Vietnam have changed in recently years. All I can say is just amazing how a war-torn country turn into a dynamically modern world, although not quite yet but in progression. Still good work though, such a good work. Keep it up Vietnam!!
> 
> More about me:
> Nationality: Vietnamese American
> Education: Graduated with BS in Mechanical Engineering
> Age: i keep it secret haha
> Favorite Food: Vietnamese, Chinese, Thai and Korean
> Future Travel Destination: China, Korea, Japan, Vietnam..


Hey no need to PM me! You can ask directly here in the forum.


----------



## bizbote

Hello VN Forumers,

I'm a civil engineer from bangkok. I gonna visit Vietbuild 2008 Exhibition in HCMC next week.
Quite Exciting to visit HCMC again. I had been there almost 3 years ago.
From the photo in Saigon's threads, the city has been changed so fast.

Did anyone visit VietBuild last year?
Normally, do they have any models of new coming high-rise projects?
and, is it really worth to visit?, or just a construction materials sales?


----------



## dactrung

this exhibition specialize in construction materials. Some property developments will also show up to market themselves. However; with the market at this moment, i dont think this is gonna be a good exhibition for those who concern the real estate market and look for the info of new projects.


----------



## Barian_Boy

Hi guys,
My name is Trung and i'm currnetly a sophomore of Hoa Sen university in Saigon. my hometown is Baria town.actually i'm no expert about architecture or skyscraper but i'm really into it.
Hopefully this forum will be a fantastic space for those who wanna explore the beauty of skyscrapers, cities...i love saigon and vung tau!! Viva saigon, viva vungtau!


----------



## blue_milkyway88

^^ welcome , barian boy , lau lam roi moi lai co them dong huong


----------



## Barian_Boy

thanks a lot  ya, vay la co them dong minh rui hen. hihi. co ji jup do em ut voi nha tien boi. cam on truoc hen


----------



## pttd

*Hi everyone,*

I came to this site quite accidentally. And I’m glad that I did. Silly as it sounds but it does help me to feel connected to the land that I always love. 

Some of you have spent a lot of time and effort to make this site alive and well. Your diligent contribution as well as your unquestionable dedication is greatly appreciated by each and every one of us who doesn’t have the opportunity to be there to witness the so-called “growing pains” of our motherland firsthand. 

Once again I just want to say thanks. 

Just hope our country and its people will have a better future.


----------



## vanboy2

hi Iam David ,vietnamese canadian from vancouver Canada.i really like this blog ,especially all the vietnam pics and food.good work guys


----------



## caokeuqn

vanboy2 said:


> hi Iam David ,vietnamese canadian from vancouver Canada.i really like this blog ,especially all the vietnam pics and food.good work guys


You got Viet name?


----------



## coolink

his vietnamese name is Van


----------



## trungquanbds29

Hi, My name's Quan (Mr), I was born in Dong Thap Province, Viet Nam. Now, I'm working in Ho Chi Minh City (major is Real Estate).

I like travel & see + take pictures skyline, I like map...

I'm glad to you & I'm going to a good member of Skyscrapercity.com.:banana:

Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## heavyrain2408

Hi, xin chào, my name is Trung, born in Hanam, raised in Hanoi, now trying to get a PhD degree in Computer science at Washington University in US.
After graduation, I wish to return Vietnam to work because I love Vietnam & Vietnamese food :x 
I love buildings and I'm excited when surfing around this forum.


----------



## giangpro

Hi, I'm giang. I come from Ninh Binh, but I am a student in Hanoi. Excited to get familiar with everyone in the forum.I am interested sport and skyscraper. I learn poor english, if I write wrong, everyone ignored.:nuts::nuts:


----------



## caokeuqn

giangpro said:


> Hi, I'm giang. I come from Ninh Binh, but I am a student in Hanoi. Excited to get familiar with everyone in the forum.I am interested sport and skyscraper. I learn poor english, if I write wrong, everyone ignored.:nuts::nuts:


Why ignore? Why not improve?:lol:


----------



## caokeuqn

Hi everyone! I'm Hieu from Gia Lam, Ha Noi, currently following the 2nd year of undergraduate study in National University of Singapore, majoring Information Systems. Its great to see our cities rising higher and higher day by day.


----------



## Sunami

Hi guys I am from South VN living in Toronto for the past 25 years , but always check on VN current developement ,and sometimes I just can't keep my mouth shut when I see things really go backward for South VN under Communist rule from the North ( sorry to tell you the Southern MP or President of VN is just a puppet of the North Communist Party ) so if things go wrong in South VN ... please don't hammer the North _ infact you should bomb them into stone age for pulling the string !


----------



## tq

Sunami said:


> Hi guys I am from South VN living in Toronto for the past 25 years , but always check on VN current developement ,and sometimes I just can't keep my mouth shut when I see things really go backward for South VN under Communist rule from the North ( sorry to tell you the Southern MP or President of VN is just a puppet of the North Communist Party ) so if things go wrong in South VN ... please don't hammer the North _ infact you should bomb them into stone age for pulling the string !


Welcome to the forum. Before you bomb Hanoi, my people and me...Let me say it was an hanor for me to be truly a Hanoian and that my life's worthening to die along with my fellows and for my city.


----------



## Sunami

tq said:


> Welcome to the forum. Before you bomb Hanoi, my people and me...Let me say it was an hanor for me to be truly a Hanoian and that my life's worthening to die along with my fellows and for my city.


That would be great , devils , liars , haunted Hanoi should just be vanished in thin air , I put a curse on Hanoi , you will be punished forever by commited sins to your own people . May Hanoi will be a grave yard for all of you at the same time soon...well , the recent flooding was a warning , there should be more in store for you kha kha kha


----------



## Saigoneseguy

http://parissaigon.blog.lemonde.fr/2008/04/

Very nice blog about old heritage of Indochina.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Sunami said:


> That would be great , devils , liars , haunted Hanoi should just be vanished in thin air , I put a curse on Hanoi , you will be punished forever by commited sins to your own people . May Hanoi will be a grave yard for all of you at the same time soon...well , the recent flooding was a warning , there should be more in store for you kha kha kha


So you're here just to troll like that?


----------



## coolink

Yeah ......I like to surf for colonial architectures in Cambodia tơo

They said the dome in Pnom Penh central market is the 6th largest dome in the world, can you believe it. Why can't they put a dome on Ben Thanh market? We nêed a dome


----------



## Sunami

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> So you're here just to troll like that?


No , I am here to tell evils go to hell, angels go to heaven , what side are you in ? as a mode you should look again at your Country and the City you name for yourself , is it getting any better than Hanoi after 37 years of unification ? Saigon was nice and beautiful before while Hanoi was like hell when the Communist took over VN and now look again , they got everything and more to come for them ,Saigon is standing still or in a state of chaos that's what they want Saigon to be and you seem happy about it , I don't live there anymore but I feel sorry for the ppl of Saigon and the City itself


----------



## tq

Sunami said:


> No , I am here to tell evils go to hell, angels go to heaven , what side are you in ? as a mode you should look again at your Country and the City you name for yourself , is it getting any better than Hanoi after 37 years of unification ? Saigon was nice and beautiful before while Hanoi was like hell when the Communist took over VN and now look again , they got everything and more to come for them ,Saigon is standing still or in a state of chaos that's what they want Saigon to be and you seem happy about it , I don't live there anymore but I feel sorry for the ppl of Saigon and the City itself


what are you talking about? Don't make up things. Hanoi looked like a hell because pretty much of the war. Do you actually know who destroyed Hanoi with bombs? It is only partly to blame the Americans.


----------



## Sunami

tq said:


> what are you talking about? Don't make up things. Hanoi looked like a hell because pretty much of the war. Do you actually know who destroyed Hanoi with bombs? It is only partly to blame the Americans.


Oh yeah ? then what was the Hanoi HILTON doing with Jonh Mc cain , did he fly there to visist your communist beloved Hanoi ? :lol: , go study your Country history kid , don't speak like a cow :lol: Oh btw there 's a museum of Sins of the American in your Country some where there go see it I have heard !


----------



## Sunami

^^ One more thing most of the leaders from the republic of VN from the South before 1975 were from the North migrated to the South , so it's like you Northern ppl intended to kill each other more than us from the South , we were forced to get involved in your bloody war ...Diem and Thieu ARE not from the South they were from the North and middle of VN , DON'T TAKE REVENGE on Saigon , because I will be here to denounce your ppl's intentions from the North


----------



## coolink

I prefer people getting into building topics before anything else, especially new members


----------



## tq

Sunami said:


> Oh yeah ? then what was the Hanoi HILTON doing with Jonh Mc cain , did he fly there to visist your communist beloved Hanoi ? :lol: , go study your Country history kid , don't speak like a cow :lol: Oh btw there 's a museum of Sins of the American in your Country some where there go see it I have heard !


Sorry, but you jump from one point to another point. It's senseless keep talking with you. Honestly, I look down to people like you. I feel that you still stick in the past, that's why you are so narrow-minded. Things have changed. Both sides have to insert in case we wanna live well together. I learnt to do so. There are many VNCH that I have respect for, because I can talk with them in a more diploamtic way, even though we go two different political ways. At least they don't act childish like you. You're the Kid, not me. I feel sorry for your pityful life.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Sunami said:


> No , I am here to tell evils go to hell, angels go to heaven , what side are you in ? as a mode you should look again at your Country and the City you name for yourself , is it getting any better than Hanoi after 37 years of unification ? Saigon was nice and beautiful before while Hanoi was like hell when the Communist took over VN and now look again , they got everything and more to come for them ,Saigon is standing still or in a state of chaos that's what they want Saigon to be and you seem happy about it , I don't live there anymore but I feel sorry for the ppl of Saigon and the City itself


If you're here to take sides, then I'm afraid this is not a place for you. The forum has its rules to follow and I think you haven't read them have you.


----------



## tq

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> If you're here to take sides, then I'm afraid this is not a place for you. The forum has its rules to follow and I think you haven't read them have you.


I think you have given him already too much time and warnings. That's only my opinion.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

^^ Yup I haven't read all of his posts and now I realised what a troll he is.


----------



## Sunami

I've made my point , do whatever you wanna do with me mode , I am the citizen of the world now , I am so grateful I was born in VN and now living oversea so that I have absorbed two cultures in me but the first thing I have respect for my Present Country now is that they really know how to govern and keep it's Country united , helping to promote each other to improve lives of every citizen from coast to coast ,I don't see it happening in VN ... atleast for now xinchao !


----------



## Siddude

Sunami said:


> I've made my point , do whatever you wanna do with me mode , I am the citizen of the world now , I am so grateful I was born in VN and now living oversea so that I have absorbed two cultures in me but the first thing I have respect for my Present Country now is that they really know how to govern and keep it's Country united , helping to promote each other to improve lives of every citizen from coast to coast ,I don't see it happening in VN ... atleast for now xinchao !



Welcome to the forum Sunami. I got to travel to Asia recently and what I saw only hurts me more than anyone will ever know. I was in Japan and I wish Vietnam could have followed what Japan had achieved. Her people are content, educated, cultured and modern. It only burns my heart more to know the contrast from our old homeland the new Asia that has emerged. All we can do is hope for the best because some people feel their leaders are the best and see no wrong what they have done.


----------



## tq

Sunami said:


> I've made my point , do whatever you wanna do with me mode , I am the citizen of the world now , I am so grateful I was born in VN and now living oversea so that I have absorbed two cultures in me but the first thing I have respect for my Present Country now is that they really know how to govern and keep it's Country united , helping to promote each other to improve lives of every citizen from coast to coast ,I don't see it happening in VN ... atleast for now xinchao !


You know what I find weak about guys like you? You are not honest with yourself. You don't know how to insert bad things and mistakes. You turn a bad dictator in a good guy and pretend certain events never happened. The government does it to a certain extent which is at least a step and show the willingness of corporation. Believe me, once you learn to do so, things will be much easier for you and for me to approach each other. 



Siddude said:


> Welcome to the forum Sunami. I got to travel to Asia recently and what I saw only hurts me more than anyone will ever know. I was in Japan and I wish Vietnam could have followed what Japan had achieved. Her people are content, educated, cultured and modern. It only burns my heart more to know the contrast from our old homeland the new Asia that has emerged. All we can do is hope for the best because some people feel their leaders are the best and see no wrong what they have done.


I'm so sick of the comparison with Japan. Vietnam wouldn't be the same when our ancestors didn't work hard for the things they believe in. Don't you love Ao Dai and Pho? Or does it have to be PSP and Ferrari? Appreciate the things our ancestors build up. If you don't have anything to contribute for the development, then please be silent, and let others do. .
How would you feel when your own Kids are ashamed of you because you did not graduated from college, you're not handsome or you're not rich as your neighbor? Even when you're not cool as the daddy from the neighborhood, your Kids still should be proud of you, right? The standard might be not high as in the other family, but you surely did everything in your ability to give your Kid a good life.


----------



## Sunami

tq said:


> You know what I find weak about guys like you? You are not honest with yourself. You don't know how to insert bad things and mistakes. You turn a bad dictator in a good guy and pretend certain events never happened. The government does it to a certain extent which is at least a step and show the willingness of corporation. Believe me, once you learn to do so, things will be much easier for you and for me to approach each other.


I am sorry I am lost at your "Colorful statement " :lol: who is the bad dictator that I turned into a good guy and what events that I pretended they didn't happen ?? don't put words in my mouth yo , not thing from those words fit what I have been telling you but it's ok I have no intention to be friend with you anytime soon , since this is the introduce yourself thread , I think I have made myself known enough here, xinchao , I wouldn't refuse to participate in "Bias or not Bias" thread if there should be one :lol:


----------



## CalvinDai

Sunami said:


> Hi guys I am from South VN living in Toronto for the past 25 years , but always check on VN current developement ,and sometimes I just can't keep my mouth shut when I see things really go backward for South VN under Communist rule from the North ( sorry to tell you the Southern MP or President of VN is just a puppet of the North Communist Party ) so if things go wrong in South VN ... please don't hammer the North _ infact you should bomb them into stone age for pulling the string !


YOU SHOULD BE UNITED IN ONE COUNTRY THAN DETERIORATING YOUR OWN KIND.. THINK OF WHAT YOU ARE SAYING!! BOMB ME, BOMB YOU. YOU ARE PART OF ONE KIND, ONE PEOPLE, ONE BLOOD.


----------



## CalvinDai

DONT COMPARE ONE COUNTRY TO THE OTHERS. LOOK AT YOURSELF AND YOUR COUNTRY FIRST..IF YOU WORK HARD, YOU WILL DESERVE THE BEST. IF YOU DON'T, THEN DON'T COMPLAINT. THIS APPLIES TO ANY GOVERNMENT IN ANY COUNTRY.


----------



## coolink

that is so deep ^^ 
.......just like Ba Huyen Thanh Quan


----------



## Siddude

CalvinDai said:


> DONT COMPARE ONE COUNTRY TO THE OTHERS. LOOK AT YOURSELF AND YOUR COUNTRY FIRST..IF YOU WORK HARD, YOU WILL DESERVE THE BEST. IF YOU DON'T, THEN DON'T COMPLAINT. THIS APPLIES TO ANY GOVERNMENT IN ANY COUNTRY.


I agree! Viet Cong worked very hard to make Vietnam the poorhouse of Asia! Congrats VC heroes! :lol:


----------



## caokeuqn

Siddude said:


> I agree! Viet Cong worked very hard to make Vietnam the poorhouse of Asia! Congrats VC heroes! :lol:


This guy comes here for nothing but just to talk sh*t about Vc. I wonder why he hasn't been bannedhno:


----------



## skyboi

^^ what is so good about the VC that when ppl don't say good things about them have to be banned ? you little pathetic thing !


----------



## tq

caokeuqn said:


> This guy comes here for nothing but just to talk sh*t about Vc. I wonder why he hasn't been bannedhno:


I think the mod is in favour of those guys. the only reason why Suamni is still not banned. however, u have to live with the ppl who are in power. same everywhere.


----------



## caokeuqn

skyboi said:


> ^^ what is so good about the VC that when ppl don't say good things about them have to be banned ? you little pathetic thing !


If you want, pls go to another forum. This one is not for that purpose.


----------



## pttd

^^
I really don’t want to get involved but…
What is the difference between bashing a regime and malicious mud-slinging a religion?

How come debasing South Vietnamese, southern regime and defiling Viet Kieu are acceptable while doing exactly the same things with anything related to the North and current regime are off limit and should be banned? Does the word “hypocrite” ring a bell?

Be brave be very brave: go back and *read your own posts*. If you were able to indiscriminatingly dish out negative and irresponsible comments then you should be able to take them back even when they are immature and insensitive. It goes both ways - give and take, don’t you think? 

Have yourself some self respect.​No, I’m not taking side.
Yes, I despite uncivilized negativity, immaturity, irresponsibility as well as stupidity.


----------



## CalvinDai

HAHAHAAA guys, they are part of the MOD...
***** attack


----------



## CalvinDai

Siddude said:


> I agree! Viet Cong worked very hard to make Vietnam the poorhouse of Asia! Congrats VC heroes! :lol:





Think before you speak, it seems like your brain contains full of TOFU.


----------



## coolink

let me say one thing fair

alot of people here with their families left Vietnam to go to USA, CAnada, Germany, and many other countries because of curiosity for new exotic destination


----------



## skyboi

And they continue to do so ...be it in the name of student , visistor , work , or whatever reason most of them will try their best not to return to VN that speaks the volume how they love their Country under this Hanoi regime !


----------



## CalvinDai

skyboi said:


> And they continue to do so ...be it in the name of student , visistor , work , or whatever reason most of them will try their best not to return to VN that speaks the volume how they love their Country under this Hanoi regime !


Everyone has their own preference to wherever they want to live or what they want to say. Don't judge the government from their observation. People have choice to where they want to live or where they want to go, the world is theirs, not yours. All the regime in this world in wants protect their country, citizen and its government. THEY DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO PROTECT THEMSELF, LIKE YOURSELF DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO SAVE OR PROTECT YOURSELF. YOU ARE THE GOVERNMENT AND SO ARE OTHER PEOPLE.Think before you speak !


----------



## skyboi

CalvinDai said:


> Everyone has their own preference to wherever they want to live or what they want to say. Don't judge the government from their observation. People have choice to where they want to live or where they want to go, the world is theirs, not yours. All the regime in this world in wants protect their country, citizen and its government. THEY DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO PROTECT THEMSELF, LIKE YOURSELF DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO SAVE OR PROTECT YOURSELF. YOU ARE THE GOVERNMENT AND SO ARE OTHER PEOPLE.Think before you speak !


So what are you protecting yourself by living in Texas other than in VN( or maybe you are a spy for Hanoi in the US who knows ( ? ) go around the world and ask all the viet expats why they are there instead of VN ? the anwer is simple , the VN government after 1975 has never been good to it's citizens , did ppl leave VN before that ? NO ! you know it well , don't try to justify for something so obvious , you'r the one who should think and learn how to speak before any one else ok ? btw there is no such a thing as you are the Goverment in VN , it isn't a democracy Country ...do what I tell you to do , not "us" the government do what you want "us" to do , clear ? sorry to dissapoint you :lol:


----------



## CalvinDai

I tell you what to do, dont tell me what to do? I live in Texas because I like it here not just because i hated Vietnam. It HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE GOVERNMENT.. I DONT CARE WHAT THE GOVERNMENT AFTER 1975 or AFTER 2000.. THEY DID NOTHING TO ME, MAYBE ITS YOU THAT'S WHY YOU ARE BARFING ABOUT..ITS YOUR TURN TO RE-THINK!


----------



## Siddude

CalvinDai said:


> I tell you what to do, dont tell me what to do? I live in Texas because I like it here not just because i hated Vietnam. It HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE GOVERNMENT.. I DONT CARE WHAT THE GOVERNMENT AFTER 1975 or AFTER 2000.. THEY DID NOTHING TO ME, MAYBE ITS YOU THAT'S WHY YOU ARE BARFING ABOUT..ITS YOUR TURN TO RE-THINK!


The fact that you are living in Texas instead of the paradise of Socialist Republic of Vietnam is a political statement in itself. LOL Don't you understand your own contradiction? Apparently not!! :lol:

No one here hates Vietnam! Some of us just think there is a better alternative than just mouthing and following the party line. 

Please take your own advice and 'think before you speak'! A parrot is a bird that mimics human speech but is not able to understand the meaning of those words.


----------



## coolink

CalvinDai said:


> Everyone has their own preference to wherever they want to live or what they want to say. Don't judge the government from their observation. People have choice to where they want to live or where they want to go, the world is theirs, not yours. All the regime in this world in wants protect their country, citizen and its government. THEY DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO PROTECT THEMSELF, LIKE YOURSELF DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO SAVE OR PROTECT YOURSELF. YOU ARE THE GOVERNMENT AND SO ARE OTHER PEOPLE.Think before you speak !


you should think before you speak

we don't judge the government, we speak up for our rights, our families and relatives who are still living in VN
that;s what we do here in America and all the frêe world, when the governments do something wrong, it's your right as citizens to speak up and take it down the strêet if they wanted their voices heard.

people have choice to go and live where they want to live?
not in VN dude

in VN you have to pay the local government if you wanted to transfer from 1 city to the other.
IF you're from the country side, you have to pay them few hundreds million dongs (equivalent to few thousand USD) to legalize your stay in Saigon, Hanoi etc...

even Vietnamese oversea, when they come back to visit , they have to go to the local police station in their district for "check up" they will give you a stamp on your Visa, if not they will fine you.....apparently, in VN they want to know where you go, how long, and for what reason.
So I really don't know what you're speaking for


----------



## fuzzymemo

> DONT CARE WHAT THE GOVERNMENT AFTER 1975 or AFTER 2000.. THEY DID NOTHING TO ME


For the lack of better words, that is just stupid. "They did nothing to me"? Everything a government does, did, or will do, always have an affect on you whether small or big. What the government did after 1975 are the very reasons why so many people left, leaving, and wanting to leave. What they did and are doing is the very reason why *OUR* people are suffering.
what they do after 2000 are the very reasons how, why you are able to travel outside the country and is living your lavish life in Texas. 

I hate people that have rights and yet deny others of those rights.
Why are you enjoying democracy and voicing your love for VC gov. and deny us of those rights to voice our opinion about our hate for VC gov.

but lets forget about us for a second here, lets think of the real people without rights, the people still back home, the people still suffering. 

(I would also like to take this opportunities and bring to light the issues with Burma and it's people, what are your takes)


----------



## CalvinDai

fuzzymemo said:


> For the lack of better words, that is just stupid. "They did nothing to me"? Everything a government does, did, or will do, always have an affect on you whether small or big. What the government did after 1975 are the very reasons why so many people left, leaving, and wanting to leave. What they did and are doing is the very reason why *OUR* people are suffering.
> what they do after 2000 are the very reasons how, why you are able to travel outside the country and is living your lavish life in Texas.
> 
> I hate people that have rights and yet deny others of those rights.
> Why are you enjoying democracy and voicing your love for VC gov. and deny us of those rights to voice our opinion about our hate for VC gov.
> 
> but lets forget about us for a second here, lets think of the real people without rights, the people still back home, the people still suffering.
> 
> (I would also like to take this opportunities and bring to light the issues with Burma and it's people, what are your takes)




I SUPPORT THEIR GOVERNMENT, THEREFORE I AM ONE OF THE 1975 GOVERNMENT...FYI


----------



## Sunami

^^ I wouldn't be happy to be among them when I know every where I go ppl will throw fish sauce and foul eggs into the faces of those Hanoi's representatives around the world


----------



## fuzzymemo

> I SUPPORT THEIR GOVERNMENT, THEREFORE I AM ONE OF THE 1975 GOVERNMENT...FYI


you just went back on your words again, first you said you don't care what they do and now you're ONE of THEM? 
give me a break here, you're a bigger hypocrite than a hippo. (pun intended)

I am waiting for your counter-attack on my statement that you are denying others of the same rights you are receiving living while in the States.

anyhow, calm down with the cap lock, the moderator already told you once before.


----------



## Siddude

^^

Burma is even worse shape than Vietnam. So sad for Burma and Aung San Suu Kyi. Burma has so much natural resources too bad they have such dim witted leaders with no vision. 

Burma has independence but what the military junta did with that independence is another story.


----------



## Jim856796

I am Jim856796, and I have made about 2,065 posts on SkyscraperCity. This is the second "Introduce Yourself" thread I have posted in (the first one was in Bangladesh). I have made few posts in the Vietnam Forum.


----------



## tungtung

Hi guys, I'm Tung from the US. I was born in VN but moved to the states when I was 7 so I can't read vietnamese that quick. Does anyone know any other forums about VN's economics or just general info that is in english? thanks


----------



## caokeuqn

tungtung said:


> Hi guys, I'm Tung from the US. I was born in VN but moved to the states when I was 7 so I can't read vietnamese that quick. Does anyone know any other forums about VN's economics or just general info that is in english? thanks


I think this forum is quite a good one for you


----------



## tungtung

caokeuqn said:


> I think this forum is quite a good one for you


yea, I really like this forum. its just that i got lots of free time at work. thanks for the reply


----------



## credge

*ADVANCE HAPPY NEW YEAR VIETNAM!!!*​
*from Iloilo City, Philippines*​






click>> Iloilo DINAGYANG FESTIVAL WEBSITE


----------



## popcorn69

Quảng bá cho philipin mà chụp toàn ảnh xấu mù


----------



## nidoken

Nhiều bác là người nước ngoài mà sao rành tiếng Việt quá! Nếu không thấy mặt thì chắc không nghĩ là người nước ngoài đâu.


----------



## qbtokyo

I'm Nam Nguyen, from Japan. i am Shipbuilding engeener. i went to Japan on 07/2008. Very happy to joint this forum.


----------



## giangpro

nam nguyen du hoc o nhat ah???


----------



## namnb

22222222222222 moi nguoi. I'm Nam in ninh binh city, very happy when join 4rom with everyone.


----------



## Runrunandclingtolife

Good read about the kind of govt you have/had.

btw, Im from Phils. and I don't think there is a need for me to introduce myself in your thread. Goodluck.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Trên này thật lắm người tâm lý bất ổn, tạo nhiều nick rồi nói qua nói lại lung tung, bệnh thật.


----------



## coolink

from người bình thường :angel: tâm lý ổn định (coolink) chúc tất cả happy Valentine :angel1:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Valentine cung la thanh dung ko? Sao khong co nha tho nao cho Valentine.


----------



## wulizhong

Saigoneseguy said:


> Valentine cung la thanh dung ko? Sao khong co nha tho nao cho Valentine.


Có lẽ vì các Cha và Sơ tu trong nhà thờ này sợ không phải đạo...


----------



## coolink

Saigoneseguy said:


> Valentine cung la thanh dung ko? Sao khong co nha tho nao cho Valentine.


có rất nhiều nhà thờ Valentine, chỉ là ở VN người ta chỉ chú trọng đến một số vị Thánh nổi tiếng. Trong khi nhà thờ CÔng Giáo có hàng chục ngàn các vị Thánh được phong khắp thế giới qua hàng bao thế kỷ.

Thánh Maria, 
-có nhiều nhà thờ đặt tên Maria nhưng cho bà chị họ cùng tên, 
-cũng có nhà thờ đặt tên maria nhưng Maria Madelena
-mặc dù phần đông các nhà thờ đặt tên Maria là cho Đức Mẹ Đồng trinh

đây là nhà thờ của thánh Maria Madelena bên Paris (chẳng liên quan gì tới thánh Maria Đồng TRinh)
http://flickr.com/photos/chrisww/3003064810/sizes/l/

thánh Joseph, cũng có hai người

Riêng Valentine thì có đến 11 người, đại diện cho 11 ngày trong năm
nhưng vị Thánh giữ ngày 14 tháng 2 là Thánh Valentine của Rome, còn các vị Thánh khác đều của các thành phố thị trấn khác

Việt Nam thờ nhiều nhất là đặt tên theo các loại Thánh dưới đây:

ông Thánh Peter (Phêrô)
vì ông này là ông thánh của ngư ngủ, sinh tiền ông làm nghề chài lưới

Thánk Joseph (Giuse)
ông làm nghề thợ mộc, nên các hảng xưởng, ngành nghề, đăc biệt là mộc thì đều thờ ông

Thánh Luke (Luca)
ông này là bác sĩ, trong các bệnh viện công giáo thường có hình ảnh của ông này

Thánh Martin (Martino, người da đen)
cũng là một vị bác sĩ da đen, ai nuôi con không được thì thường gởi cho ông này.

Thánh John (Gioan)
ở Mỹ nhửng trường học thường thờ ông Thánh này, vì ông từng học về nghành khoa học gì đó.

Thánh Teresa 
luôn che chở những người cô thế, bị bỏ rơi

Thánh Benedict (Bendicto)
trừ ma, trừ qủy thì đọc kinh của ông này, vì đây là vị Thánh của độc dược.

Cũng như Thánh-Thiên Thần Micheal (Micea)
đây là tổng lãnh các Thiên Thần, giữ cửa hoả ngục và luôn trừ ma qủy.

những vị Thánh khác đều có nhà thờ trên khắp thế giới, nhưng phần lớn chỉ là nơi sinh tiền như Valentine (Rome), Nicolas((Nga) (hay ông già Noel)
hay Thánh Nữ Jean of Arc của Pháp, chỉ có Pháp và phần lớn những thuộc địa của Pháp mới có nhà thờ của vị Thánh này.

Jean of Arc, là Thánh Nữ bảo vệ hoà bình và chiến tranh cho Pháp, nên khi chiếm SG, người ta cũng cho xây một nhà thờ này ở khu Ngã Sáu SG, bây giờ rất ít nhà thờ VN đặt tên Jean of Arc.




wulizhong said:


> Có lẽ vì các Cha và Sơ tu trong nhà thờ này sợ không phải đạo...


hoặc sợ đặt tên không nổi tiếng nhà nước Hà Nội sẽ hiểu lầm nó không phải nhà thờ, nên sẽ cướp đất nhà thờ làm công viên, rồi cướp đất công viên làm khách sạn.


----------



## chinatown

Jeanne d'Arc (Giăng-Đa) hay Jean of Arc chỉ được xem là thuộc vào dạng anh hùng thôi mà, chứ đâu lên chức thánh đâu.


----------



## pttd

coolink said:


> ...
> 
> Thánh John (Gioan)
> ở Mỹ nhửng trường học thường thờ ông Thánh này, vì ông từng học về nghành khoa học gì đó.
> ...



The one you’re talking about is *Jean-Baptiste de La Salle* or *John Baptist de La Salle*, patron saint of the teachers. Known as a visionary educational reformer, he dedicated his life to improve and expand the scope as well as the quality of the then pedagogy system. 

If I’m not mistaken, VN churches only worship either *John the Apostle *or *John the Baptist*, not that *Jean-Baptiste de La Salle*. By the way there used to be a *John of God *hospital (Bệnh Viện Gioan Thiên Chúa), ever heard of him?

PS: *St. Paul *is not on your list. hno:


----------



## coolink

Jean of Arc was beatified long time ago, in the 18 or 19th century If I remember correctly


yeah, most churches in VN worship John the baptist, but he was educated tơo...I think. Yeah St, Paul tơo, lots of them in VN. Hanoi St, Paul convent and hospital is currently confiscated by the commie. St. Paul saigon ain't any better.


----------



## chinatown

nice signature, coolink. LOL.


----------



## wulizhong

Thôi để thánh nghỉ ngơi, các bác ko quấy nhiều...


Các bác xem qua cái personal profile này ... Khá nhiều phiên bản, nhưng em thấy bản này có vẻ nguyên bản và mất dạy nhất... xã hội blog đôi khi ko để ý hóa ra nhiều resource cũng như problem lắm... các bác xem qua :lol:



> Bố Mày Là LEE Bản Chất Xấu Xa
> Nhưng Dòng Đời Xô Đẩy Thành Người Tốt.
> Hàng Ngày Check Blog, Chém Gió,
> Nghiên Cứu Tâm Sinh Lý Các Bé Gái,
> Đọc Truyện Đôremon Chăm Sóc Mẹ Già Và 2 Em Nhỏ.
> Sáng Đọc Cương Lĩnh Đảng Cộng Sản VN
> Trưa Tìm Hiểu Tư Tưởng Hồ Chí Minh .
> Chiều Nhặt Rau Nấu Cơm Rửa Bát
> Tối..Hút Pin Lên Hồ Đua Xe Trêu Gái.
> Vâng ... LEE It's Me
> - Đẹp Trai, Tài Hoa, Ga Lăng, Lịch Sự, Sì Tin
> Là 1 Thanh Niên Tốt
> (Nằm Trong Top Những Thanh Niên Tốt Nhất Trong Những Thanh Niên Không Tốt).
> Chủ Nghĩa Cơ Hội Và Biết Cách Xoay Chuyển Tình Thế
> Tàn Nhẫn Trong Kinh Doanh , Thực Dụng Trong Tình Yêu
> 
> Dễ Bị Mủi Lòng Và Mù Quáng Trước Gái Đẹp Và Tiền Bạc .
> Vâng ... LEE It's Me
> - Là Một Thanh Niên Bước Vào Đời Với Nhiều Khó Khăn Và Nhiệt Ngã
> Sống Và Làm Việc Đúng Quy Cách .
> Thích Ngắm Ánh Sáng Mặt Trời Và Yêu Màu Xanh Của Mặt Trời
> Không Rượu Chè Cờ Bạc , Không Ma Túy , Chích Troát ,
> , Không Trai Gái , Có Trách Nhiệm Với Bản Thân Và Mọi Người Xung Quanh .
> Sống Có Thời Gian Biểu Và Kỷ Luật :
> . Sáng 5 Giờ Dậy Ngắm Mặt Trời Mọc Và Tập Thể Dục Cùng Hàng Xóm
> 6 Rưỡi Ăn Sáng
> 7 Giờ Bắt Đầu Đi Làm
> Chiều 5 Giờ Có Mặt Ở Nhà Ngắm Mặt Trời Lặn ,
> Ăn Điều Độ 1 Ngày 3 Bữa Đủ Chất Và Dinh Dưỡng.
> Tối 10 Giờ Đi Ngủ.
> Luôn Chờ 1 Ngày Được Thoát Khỏi Sự Cô Đơn
> Bởi 1 Bàn Tay Xinh Xăn Của 1 Người Phụ Nữ :
> Hiền Lành !
> Dễ thương !
> Nên Muốn Tìm Cho Mình 1 Người Bạn Gái
> Dễ thương !
> Hiền Lành !
> Có Học Thức !
> 
> Thân Hình Thể Thao Chiều Cao Mét Mốt
> Ngồi Ghế SaLon Chân Không Chạm Đất,
> Trai Teen , Còn Tem , Sức Khỏe Khá ,
> Kỹ Thuật Tốt , Điện Nước Đầy Đủ ,
> Cao Gầm Thoáng Máy Đúng Dáng BMW
> Nhiệt Tình Với Công Việc , Yêu Nghề ,
> Không Mắc Các Bệnh Truyền Nhiễm ,
> Tiếng Anh Giao Tiếp Khá Biết Cả Tiếng Trung :
> Nhận Phục Vụ Các Quý Bà Quý Cô
> Độ Tuổi Từ 15 Đến 55 [Phạm Vi Toan Quoc]
> Lưu Ý : Không Phục Vụ Các Quý Bà Quý Cô Có Thai
> Đang Cho Con Bú Và Trẻ Em Dưới 15 Tuổi,
> Ưu Tiên Những Chị 4x Chán Chồng.
> Ai Có Nhu Cầu Tuyển Nhân Lực Pm
> 
> "Thư Xin Gửi Về : LEE
> Khu Âm Phủ Phòng Số 7 Địa Ngục
> - Khi Anh Em Nhìn Thấy Dòng Chữ Này.
> Cũng Có Nghĩa Là Anh Em Đang Là Bạn Của Tôi !
> Đã Là Bạn Của Tôi Rùi Thì Đừng Bỏ Rơi Tui Nhé.
> Thank All ! Mình Là 1 Người Sống Rất Tình Cảm
> [Tình Cảm Nói Chung Và Tình Yêu + Tình Dục Nói Riêng].
> - Mình Rất Yêu Quý Trẻ Con !
> Không Bao Giờ Mình Đánh Chúng Cả
> Vì Mình Chỉ Sợ Một Điều :
> Nếu Có Lỡ Tay Đánh Chúng Thì..
> Sợ Đánh Nhầm Phải Con Của Mình !!!


----------



## SaigonCitizen

Hi.I'm 20.I'm a auditing student.Nice to meet everyone.(^^)


----------



## Mynameischarlie

As a Vietnamese member I have one thing to say:

I will give you my pho bowl when you take it from my cold dead hands.


:lol:


----------



## haleonly

Hi, I am Hà. I am working in an international brokerage company in HCMC. I specialize in project lands, introducing investors, sell or buy. I can do marketing well. It is good to be here to join all of you guys. Finally, thanks for your attention


----------



## SonTra

Saigoneseguy said:


> Trên này thật lắm người tâm lý bất ổn, tạo nhiều nick rồi nói qua nói lại lung tung, bệnh thật.


 How did you know?


----------



## caokeuqn

SonTra said:


> How did you know?


Why don't you know? Those people exist right in our Vietnam Forum:lol:


----------



## HungThan

I am an international student currently attending school in Singapore. In my past time when I'm not studying, I like to hang out at Geylang district and do some research on Vietnamese "chickens". This is one of my preaching to another fellow by the name of CCB "Nhưng anh dạy cho em biết, gái mại dâm Việt Nam ở đây là *hàng hiếm, khó tìm *hơn nhiều gái từ các nước đa đảng dân chủ tự do như Philippines, Indonesia, Thái Lan,...nhan nhản ở khu Geylang." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DangVienCongSan

I don't think I need to introduce myself anymore than I have to.


----------



## qbtokyo

giangpro said:


> nam nguyen du hoc o nhat ah???


Minh da tot nghiep dai hoc o VN. Di sang Nhat hoc them ve chuyen nganh thiet ke tau thuy. giangpro dang o dau vay?


----------



## caokeuqn

heavyrain2408 said:


> Hi, xin chào, my name is Trung, born in Hanam, raised in Hanoi, now trying to get a PhD degree in Computer science at Washington University in US.
> After graduation, I wish to return Vietnam to work because I love Vietnam & Vietnamese food :x
> I love buildings and I'm excited when surfing around this forum.


Vậy là forum mình có nhiều người tên là Trung quá:lol:


----------



## Mynameischarlie

^^ Strange, new members come & go very fast in the last weeks. :lol:


----------



## coolink

DangVienCongSan said:


> I don't think I need to introduce myself anymore than I have to.


mình biết bạn siu tầm emails và nicknames
cho mình hỏi thăm tới bây giờ bạn siu tầm được bao nhiêu vậy? :lol:


----------



## SonTra

Ba'c cool na`y ca'i gi` cung biet, hay nhi?


----------



## vietdoan20062006

Hi, im Viet, from Hongai, currently lie in HN, 20 years old, stuying @ RMIT


----------



## caokeuqn

coolink said:


> mình biết bạn siu tầm emails và nicknames
> cho mình hỏi thăm tới bây giờ bạn siu tầm được bao nhiêu vậy? :lol:


The three I know (and the most famous maybe) are hotmail, yahoo, and gmail.
besides, I also got a university email account, which mainly serves university communication
Is there anything else?


----------



## vanboy2

ok ! stop asking me what I look like.I am only half vietnamese ok.here Iam!


----------



## caokeuqn

You look really energetic bro:lol: Attractive body!
however, I can't see anything in you that seems Vietnamese


----------



## vanboy2

my mum is Vietnamese and my dad is Spanish .i were born in Vietnam.Does it makes me Vietnamese?hno:


----------



## popcorn69

you must show us your picture wearing an ao dai :lol:


----------



## SonTra

vanboy2 said:


> my mum is Vietnamese and my dad is Spanish .i were born in Vietnam.Does it makes me Vietnamese?hno:


Yep, It does make you a Vietnamese.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

No you have to choose over Vietsnish or Spamese.


----------



## ChauNgoanCuaBac

No goodbye, I just edit.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Goodbye!


----------



## vanboy2

its funny when my mum telling her friend i am her son,they ask her where was she adopted me from .lmao^^


----------



## TRINH

hey! i been browsing this forum for years! couldn't take it anymore so i created an account. i am 19 years old from canada, and currently studying in taiwan, taipei for a year. i am fluent in english (frist language), vietnamese (second language), and manderin (thrid language).

xin chao! toi la 19 tuoi, sanh oi canada.dang oi tai bac dai or dai bac (idk), dai loan. toi rat han hanh gap tuoi bay!

da jia hao! wo shi 19 sui. wo shi liu xuesheng zai taipei, taiwan guo. wo shi yue nan ren. wo zai canada chusheng. Renshi nimen wo hen gaoxing!


----------



## nguyend

TRINH said:


> hey! i been browsing this forum for years! couldn't take it anymore so i created an account. i am 19 years old from canada, and currently studying in beijing for a year. i am fluent in english (frist first language), vietnamese (second language), and manderin (thrid third language).
> 
> xin chao! toi la 19 tuoi, sanh oi canada.dang oi tai bac dai or dai bac (idk), dai loan. toi rat han hanh gap tuoi bay!
> 
> da jia hao! wo shi 19 sui. wo shi liu xuesheng zai taipei, taiwan guo. wo shi yue nan ren. wo zai canada chusheng. Renshi nimen wo hen gaoxing!


No you are not fluent in English. I corrected a few mispelled words for you. There are more but I have no time to correct for you. 

Welcome you, anyhow...:lol:


----------



## CalvinDai

TRINH said:


> hey! i been browsing this forum for years! couldn't take it anymore so i created an account. i am 19 years old from canada, and currently studying in taiwan, taipei for a year. i am fluent in english (frist language), vietnamese (second language), and manderin (thrid language).
> 
> xin chao! toi la 19 tuoi, sanh oi canada.dang oi tai bac dai or dai bac (idk), dai loan. toi rat han hanh gap tuoi bay!
> 
> da jia hao! wo shi 19 sui. wo shi liu xuesheng zai taipei, taiwan guo. wo shi yue nan ren. wo zai canada chusheng. Renshi nimen wo hen gaoxing!





HAHAHA I don't think you're fluent in English at all. I can see from your sentence writing structure and english spelling grammar.


----------



## minitui

*are there any girls or female species in these threads ? *
I have this feeling that it's all run by boys and the girls just could not be bothered to sit in front of a computer because they are too busy going out to night clubs! !:bash:

If you're a female, please let us know so we can chase you!


----------



## caokeuqn

minitui said:


> *are there any girls or female species in these threads ? *
> I have this feeling that it's all run by boys and the girls just could not be bothered to sit in front of a computer because they are too busy going out to night clubs! !:bash:
> 
> If you're a female, please let us know so we can chase you!


You are 6x right? And you are still single?


----------



## minitui

^^^^

No. I'm happily married. For some reason I just feel there are no girls / ladies in these forums. I would like to hear comments from the opposite sex to see what they are like.

I was only kidding about the CHASING part. (well, may be!)


----------



## HKG

MaoZedong ，meosaigon and 东方丹东 are the same person ,he is not Chinese,he was trolling everywhere.
He is Comanche.


----------



## coolink

maybe minhtui chased him, that;s why he had to change his identity


----------



## HocHanhHocMau

Hi bros and sis ! I am 27 years old ,studying MS, majoring in international relationship , specifying in North East Asia . I am glad to join you .:banana:


----------



## minitui

> coolink - maybe minitui chased him, that;s why he had to change his identity


I did try to chase him but I was not successful. He said he only likes young men!:bash:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

HocHanhHocMau said:


> Hi bros and sis ! I am 27 years old ,studying MS, majoring in international relationship , specifying in North East Asia . I am glad to join you .:banana:


Are you a troll trying to come back?


----------



## HocHanhHocMau

I am quite new although I visited here for almost one year to watch the beautiful pictures about Vietnam . :banana:


----------



## Mynameischarlie

How are we going to get to know _the_ truth about Vietnam now? hno:


----------



## coolink

truthvietnam, sum bo đi mít du, co lìng do nem, que ò du?


----------



## Mynameischarlie

I strongly support that the mods should block the specific IP adress of each of the trolls. We have have to get rid of them permanently!


----------



## coolink

ta hỏi 1 câu cuối cùng, bây giờ có cần các members sàigòn phá tan nát các thread hanoi, và các members hanoi phá tan nát các thread saigon để vinh danh cái tên Việt Cộng này không?

nên nhớ member saigon nhiều hơn Hànôi

nếu biết tôn trọng người khác thì sẽ được người khác tôn trọng,


----------



## White Bear

Mi có học lớp việt ngữ Hồng Bàng ở Cali ko mà tiếng V rành thế.
Nghe mi nói cái vụ này là do cons VC ở Cali làm, mi có chắc ko nói oan cho ngta thì tội nghiệp lắm, ngta còn mần ăn nữa chứ hơi đâu mà vào đây post mấy cái món đó ^^


----------



## coolink

có đọc báo chưa, 
đại sứ bên Âu Châu buôn lậu, mang người nhập lậu
đại sứ bên Phi Châu buôn sừng Tê Giác
đại sứ bện Hàn, Đài Loan, người ta tới cầu cứu đuổi người ta đi
lãnh sự bên New York, năm 1998 bị Mỹ bắt vì đi bắt ốc ở khu vực cấm, ốc độc người ta cấm không cho bắt, lãnh sự Việt CỘng nhảy xuống bắt vì nhớ ăn ốc, mò trên internet tin tức này coi ta có nói oan không.


----------



## popcorn69

May vu tren nghe roi ,con vu bat oc la` nhu the nao the , nghe nhuc nhi :?


----------



## White Bear

coolink said:


> có đọc báo chưa,
> đại sứ bên Âu Châu buôn lậu, mang người nhập lậu
> đại sứ bên Phi Châu buôn sừng Tê Giác
> đại sứ bện Hàn, Đài Loan, người ta tới cầu cứu đuổi người ta đi
> lãnh sự bên New York, năm 1998 bị Mỹ bắt vì đi bắt ốc ở khu vực cấm, ốc độc người ta cấm không cho bắt, lãnh sự Việt CỘng nhảy xuống bắt vì nhớ ăn ốc, mò trên internet tin tức này coi ta có nói oan không.


:bash: Mấy cái tin này ta đọc lâu rùi bạn hiền


----------



## chinatown

mà cái forum này đâu phải quan trọng về chuyện chính trị đâu mà thằng khốn này cứ vào chơi như vậy thế nhỉ?

Nội cái chuyện nó bỏ thời gian tạo/sưu tầm mấy cái tấm hình hôi thối đó thôi là đủ bái phục rồi. Thằng này chắc ko muốn làm người nữa mà.


----------



## Mynameischarlie

So many new members from Vancouver, Canada lately! :lol:
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Damn it! In my entire online life I've never seen such trolls with such a hardiness. 

EDIT: We need definitely a second member, has mod right to delete such distgusting post. As registered memers we can put the trolls on ignore, but unregistered readers can't.


From other online forums, I know that the trolls in the Viet sections,often turned out to be ultranationalist Chineses or frustated Khmers (notice Khmers!, not Cambodians) or bitter Hmong refugees.

( No offense intended, only my personal experiences in many forums with a Vietnamese section.)


----------



## coolink

cái tên Viet Cộng này rất ngu
ta mong là hắn đừng dừng cho tới khi nào có 1 người ngoại quốc nào đó vào đây thường xuyên thấy hết và chịu hết nổi sẽ gọi tới cảnh sát interpol, truy tìm tận ip, địa chỉ, rồi bắt mang về đồn cảnh sát, chụp hình cho người Việt khắp nơi trên thế giới thấy mặt, lúc đó có trốn tới đâu cũng bị chửi.
ta nghĩ ta và nhiều viet members ở đây rất muốn biết mặt tên Việt CỢng SQD này.

coi TV thấy cảnh sát tìm ra điạ chỉ bắt những tên hackers nhiều, ta tin sẽ có một ngày đẹp trời, tên Việt Công này mở cửa ra và tè ra quần khi thấy cảnh sát. vì đây là quốc tế có luật pháp chứ không phải là VN, nơi mà luật pháp do những kẻ thất học lấy ra đè người khác


----------



## coolink

Mynameischarlie said:


> So many new members from Vancouver, Canada lately! :lol:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Damn it! In my entire online life I've never seen such trolls with such a hardiness.
> 
> EDIT: We need definitely a second member, has mod right to delete such distgusting post. As registered memers we can put the trolls on ignore, but unregistered readers can't.
> 
> 
> From other online forums, I know that the trolls in the Viet sections,often turned out to be ultranationalist Chineses or frustated Khmers (notice Khmers!, not Cambodians) or bitter Hmong refugees.
> 
> ( No offense intended, only my personal experiences in many forums with a Vietnamese section.)


people are not dumb, we all know the troll is sqd a commie hanoian member, so please don't use the commie media method try to convince people to forget the dirty commies behaviour


----------



## Mynameischarlie

coolink said:


> people are not dumb, we all know the troll is sqd a commie hanoian member, so please don't use the commie media method try to convince people to forget the dirty commies behaviour


What's wrong with you, man? Did I oppose your comments towards our local troll problem?

I'm just telling what I experienced on other forums - nothing more. hno:

If you could read one of my post & then take a break for 5 mins before replying, the quality of your post will improve greatly.

------------------------------------

@ Saigoneseguy: When do we get a second mod for our section? Can't a mod from a different section keep eye on ours? It looks like you are running out of methods.


----------



## coolink

Charlie, how are U, what are you planning to do this summer


----------



## Mynameischarlie

coolink said:


> Charlie, how are U, what are you planning to do this summer


Fine, despite this f*ching economic crisis. Why?


----------



## coolink

I'm being polite

you're tơo little to be affected by the economy, stop pretending that it's serious

you;re young go out have fun, get high, drink, smoke, dance, die your hair blue, paint your nails black, 
get some tatơo on your ass, get a nose ring, and diamond stud to your belly button


----------



## Mynameischarlie

coolink said:


> I'm being polite
> 
> you're tơo little to be affected by the economy, stop pretending that it's serious


What did I told you about the 5min-before-reply rule? :|

I'm fine.



> you;re young go out have fun, get high, drink, smoke, dance, die your hair blue, paint your nails black,
> get some tatơo on your ass, get a nose ring, and diamond stud to your belly button


I see what you did there!


----------



## coolink

Mynameischarlie said:


> What did I told you about the 5min-before-reply rule? :|
> 
> I'm fine.
> !



have you lơoked at the time? You posted 02:24 PM I posted.......02:30 PM....6 minutes of thinking


----------



## nguyend

Hello my friends,

I am nguyend and in Sapa now, will have update for you guys. Be nice to
each other, don't be bad boys, yeah!!!


----------



## Mynameischarlie

coolink said:


> have you lơoked at the time? You posted 02:24 PM I posted.......02:30 PM....6 minutes of thinking


Bean counter.

et:


----------



## vanboy2

I would strongly recommend and requesting a seconds moderator immediately 
to keeps those retarded low life kept posting obscene materials in here ,one is not enough,I will forward my request to Jan myself.


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I am nguyend and in Sapa now, will have update for you guys. Be nice to
> each other, don't be bad boys, yeah!!!


xinh thông báo chính quyền các cấp :gossip:, 1 việt kiều Mĩ, phản động, với biệt danh nguyend, hiện đang ở sapa. 

theo suy đoán buổi tối bạn ấy trọ ở trong 1 khách sạn sapa, sáng bạn ấy tham quan thành phố và hiện giờ có thể đang mua thổ cẩm của các phụ nử Mèo, Hmông. Có thể bạn ấy du lich một mình, có thể bạn ấy du lịch với mèo. :angel1:


----------



## popcorn69

con trai coolink o avatar ????


----------



## KoolKool

chinatown said:


> ^^ Cháu có chơi game hentai ko?


Hentai cơ à! Hentai là manga,ko phải game.
Có giỏi thì anh ra solo photoshop,lập trình với em:lol:


----------



## KoolKool

Chắc hẳn thằng cháu Kool này đã phải đến lúc lộ diện rồi! Xin giới thiệu cháu là 1 trong những đảng viên của chủ nghĩa khủng bố spam. Thạc sĩ spam,đc phong tặng danh "spam có nghệ thuật" 2 lần. Là người có nhìu kinh nghiệm,đc cử đi đào tạo các phần tử spam. 
Cháu đã chuyển mục tiêu sang 1 đối tượng đó là bác Coolink. Bác chuẩn bị mà đón nhận "bom nguyên tử" nha!:lol:
Lật đổ bác Coolink, đưa KoolKool lên ngôi.


----------



## vanboy2

oh oh,watch out ku link ''Cat'' Getting Out of a ''Bag''.


----------



## KoolKool

vanboy2 said:


> be careful! ''Cat'' Getting Out of a ''Bag''.:lol::lol:


Don't you love animal? This is my cat, he is so cute,so fat. he can beat a dog in 2s:lol:


----------



## vanboy2

KoolKool said:


> Chắc hẳn thằng cháu Kool này đã phải đến lúc lộ diện rồi! Xin giới thiệu cháu là 1 trong những đảng viên của chủ nghĩa khủng bố spam. Thạc sĩ spam,đc phong tặng danh "spam có nghệ thuật" 2 lần. Là người có nhìu kinh nghiệm,đc cử đi đào tạo các phần tử spam.
> Cháu đã chuyển mục tiêu sang 1 đối tượng đó là bác Coolink. Bác chuẩn bị mà đón nhận "bom nguyên tử" nha!:lol:
> Lật đổ bác Coolink, đưa KoolKool lên ngôi.


HAHAHA,someone has sent ''A Declaration Of War'' to you ku link,from your beloved nephew ''ku ku'':lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KoolKool

vanboy2 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> HAHAHA,someone has sent ''A Declaration Of War'' to you ku link,from your beloved nephew ''ku ku'':lol::lol::lol:


Ha ha ha! Coolink is my uncle, and enemy too. I have enough power to take him down because I'm young,fast,dangerous than him. He is just an old man:lol:


----------



## White Bear

KoolKool said:


> Chắc hẳn thằng cháu Kool này đã phải đến lúc lộ diện rồi! Xin giới thiệu cháu là 1 trong những đảng viên của chủ nghĩa khủng bố spam. Thạc sĩ spam,đc phong tặng danh "spam có nghệ thuật" 2 lần. Là người có nhìu kinh nghiệm,đc cử đi đào tạo các phần tử spam.
> Cháu đã chuyển mục tiêu sang 1 đối tượng đó là bác Coolink. Bác chuẩn bị mà đón nhận "bom nguyên tử" nha!:lol:
> Lật đổ bác Coolink, đưa KoolKool lên ngôi.


Coolink nói đúng quá, phục thiệt. Mi mới vào đây mà biết coolink là trùm nhiều chuyện. Thì ra mi là cái đứa post chim tặng coolink.
Mỗi lần mấy cái nick của gia đình jimmyfa xuất hiện là y như rằng có cái thread gì đó mới, nhiều cái rất vớ vẩn: Sim city, counter strike, Đột kích...
Đúng là mỗi lần jimmfa xuất hiện là có 2 nick tung hứng, tự sướng với nhau.
Thôi, ta đi ăn sáng cái đã :bash:

À, còn nữa, mấy tên này chuyên post hình cũ mèm rùi lảm nhảm vớ vẩn, hèn chi ta nói jimmfa fân thân thì bạn này vào đây phản đối "it's not funny" ^^


----------



## KoolKool

White Bear said:


> Coolink nói đúng quá, phục thiệt. Mi mới vào đây mà biết coolink là trùm nhiều chuyện. Thì ra mi là cái đứa post chim tặng coolink.
> Mỗi lần mấy cái nick của gia đình jimmyfa xuất hiện là y như rằng có cái thread gì đó mới, nhiều cái rất vớ vẩn: Sim city, counter strike, Đột kích...
> Đúng là mỗi lần jimmfa xuất hiện là có 2 nick tung hứng, tự sướng với nhau.
> Thôi, ta đi ăn sáng cái đã :bash:
> 
> À, còn nữa, mấy tên này chuyên post hình cũ mèm rùi lảm nhảm vớ vẩn, hèn chi ta nói jimmfa fân thân thì bạn này vào đây phản đối "it's not funny" ^^


Hay nhỉ! Dám solo Counter strike, Đột kích ko? Hay là trình độ "gà" ko đấu lại.:lol:
Game là 1 phần tất yếu ko thể thiếu đối với cuộc sống hỉu ko?:lol:
jimmfa là thèng nào, ta ko hề biết nha! Bây giờ trùm nhìu chuyện là ta chứ ko phải Coolink nữa! Nghe rõ chưa! Thời của Coolink hết rồi:banana:


----------



## White Bear

KoolKool said:


> Hay nhỉ! Dám solo Counter strike, Đột kích ko? Hay là trình độ "gà" ko đấu lại.:lol:
> Game là 1 phần tất yếu ko thể thiếu đối với cuộc sống hỉu ko?:lol:
> jimmfa là thèng nào, ta ko hề biết nha! Bây giờ trùm nhìu chuyện là ta chứ ko phải Coolink nữa! Nghe rõ chưa! Thời của Coolink hết rồi:banana:


Ta đâu có show off là ta khá cái này, hay cái kia. Lòi đuôi rùi nhé, từ cháu thành cái thằng ất ơ nào đó. Ta cho bạn vào inorge list đây, bạn có nói gì thì tự nghe đi nhá jimmfa, phamngocbang, cozak.....


----------



## KoolKool

White Bear said:


> Ta đâu có show off là ta khá cái này, hay cái kia. Lòi đuôi rùi nhé, từ cháu thành cái thằng ất ơ nào đó. Ta cho bạn vào inorge list đây, bạn có nói gì thì tự nghe đi nhá jimmfa, phamngocbang, cozak.....


Đùa tí thôi! Làm gì dữ vậy!:lol:
Tuy vậy mình vẫn là người đàng hoàng đấy.


----------



## minhthm

Nhảm!


----------



## KoolKool

minhthm said:


> Nhảm!


Oh! Newbie, welcome,welcome!:banana:


----------



## coolink

KoolKool said:


> Chắc hẳn thằng cháu Kool này đã phải đến lúc lộ diện rồi! Xin giới thiệu cháu là 1 trong những đảng viên của chủ nghĩa khủng bố spam. Thạc sĩ spam,đc phong tặng danh "spam có nghệ thuật" 2 lần. Là người có nhìu kinh nghiệm,đc cử đi đào tạo các phần tử spam.
> Cháu đã chuyển mục tiêu sang 1 đối tượng đó là bác Coolink. Bác chuẩn bị mà đón nhận "bom nguyên tử" nha!:lol:
> Lật đổ bác Coolink, đưa KoolKool lên ngôi.


bây giờ 2009 cháu mới xuất hiện ư?
trong khi đó bác đã anh hùng xuất chúng từ năm 2005

cháu chắc cháu spam giỏi hơn bác không? vì đã có vài lần bác đã oanh liệt spam 2 giây 1 bài, liên tiếp 2-3 tiếng đồng hồ với SQD, kết quả là saigonese thấy bác giỏi qúa hắn tặng cho bác 1 infraction bội tinh của 2006

nếu không tin vào profile bác coi in-phắc-sần, saigonese tặng bác vì bác đã biết spam từ lúc cháu mới học ABC dắt dê đi ệ,...... biết hôn?

Bê mà muốn thắng Bò hả? xưa rồi Diễm



vanboy2 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> HAHAHA,someone has sent ''A Declaration Of War'' to you ku link,from your beloved nephew ''ku ku'':lol::lol::lol:


yeah
cứ tưởng trẻ em kháu khỉnh lễ phép thế này ^^ chỉ có trong tiểu thuyết với mấy tuồng cải lương, chứ ngoài đời tuyệt chủng hết rồi, ai dè vẫn còn, mà còn xuất hiện trên skyscrapercity :lol::lol:


----------



## KoolKool

coolink said:


> bây giờ 2009 cháu mới xuất hiện ư?
> trong khi đó bác đã anh hùng xuất chúng từ năm 2005
> 
> cháu chắc cháu spam giỏi hơn bác không? vì đã có vài lần bác đã oanh liệt spam 2 giây 1 bài, liên tiếp 2-3 tiếng đồng hồ với SQD, kết quả là saigonese thấy bác giỏi qúa hắn tặng cho bác 1 infraction bội tinh của 2006
> 
> nếu không tin vào profile bác coi in-phắc-sần, saigonese tặng bác vì bác đã biết spam từ lúc cháu mới học ABC dắt dê đi ệ,...... biết hôn?
> 
> Bê mà muốn thắng Bò hả? xưa rồi Diễm


Dào ôi! Cháu từng là thành viên của mấy forum Việt Nam rồi,kinh nghiệm spam đây có đầy. Vậy bác có biết thế nào là spam có nghệ thuật ko?:lol:
Bác hoạt động và chỉ spam có 1 forum skycraper này thôi sao, éc. Cháu đây chơi liền cả 5 forum, ở cả 5 forum đó, người ta cho phép các thành viên spam chém gió rất thoải mái, và còn lập hội thi spam nữa, ai spam hay nhất,có nghệ thuật nhất là người đó giành giải.
Bác dám solo với cháu ko,cháu cược 5000 đồng









Spam là 1 nghệ thuật, spamer lại là 1 nghệ sĩ. Chính bác spam ko nghệ thuật nên mới bị anh Saigonese infrac đó.


----------



## minhthm

vanboy2 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> HAHAHA,someone has sent ''A Declaration Of War'' to you ku link,from your beloved nephew ''ku ku'':lol::lol::lol:


Cứ theo đà này, đề nghị đổi tên thread thành " Tre già, măng mọc, King of Spam - veteran, Coolink or amateur, Koolkool?" rồi lập thread poll luôn.


----------



## KoolKool

Bác Coolink sợ quá nên chạy rồi, bây giờ ta là vô đối


----------



## coolink

KoolKool said:


> Đó chỉ là thiểu số thôi! Diễn đàn này vẫn là "suitable for all age mà" làm gì có chuyện chỉ dành cho trên 18 tuổi.
> Mai em rủ thêm vài đứa bạn cùng lớp gia nhập forum cùng bàn luận với các anh chị,chú bác. Bọn nó uyên bác ko kém gì em đâu


cái này ^^ là cách để hợp thức hoá multiple nicks :lol::lol:


----------



## KoolKool

coolink said:


> cái này ^^ là cách để hợp thức hoá multiple nicks :lol::lol:


Bác Coolink chưa bao giờ nếm mùi " Như lai thần chưởng" ha?:lol:


----------



## giangpro

Bé koolkool mới vào sao biết avatar trước đây của coolink hay thế? hay vào từ lúc nào, cùng lò jimmyfa ah?


----------



## KoolKool

giangpro said:


> Bé koolkool mới vào sao biết avatar trước đây của coolink hay thế? hay vào từ lúc nào, cùng lò jimmyfa ah?


Nếu là cùng lò jimifa thì phải cùng IP chứ nhỉ? 
Chà,bộ chú ko bít nhận biết bằng cách đó à! Cháu ko bít Jimifa là ai hết nha. Có gì sao vào chat với cháu để 2 ta hỉu nhau hơn. Nick nè
[email protected]


----------



## White Bear

KoolKool said:


> *Nếu là cùng lò jimifa thì phải cùng IP chứ nhỉ*?
> Chà,bộ chú ko bít nhận biết bằng cách đó à! Cháu ko bít Jimifa là ai hết nha. Có gì sao vào chat với cháu để 2 ta hỉu nhau hơn. Nick nè
> [email protected]


Này cháu, tin mừng là ta chưa inorge list cháu vì ta chỉ inorge những thằng post shit thôi cháu chưa đến cái mức đó :lol:.

Tin bùn là ở trên cháu nói Jimmfa khác IP, sao trong POST "Bạn muốn du lịch theo kiểu nào" cháu lại nói thế này:



KoolKool said:


> Cái gì cũng phải dựa vào IP rồi mới phán, thèng Jimmifa tuy multiple nick *nhưng các nick đó đều có đặc điểm là giống IP*, ko cãi vào đâu đc!
> Còn anh ChinaTown thì chắc có ông em họ 8 tuổi xài chung nick chứ gì


Cháu này bác coolink cũng pó tay, gửi cho bác luutruong nhờ dạy dỗ hno:


----------



## KoolKool

Hên xui à!:banana:


----------



## zen_zen

Xin chao! To la nguoi moi, chuc ca nha 1 ngay moi lam viec hieu qua!


----------



## KoolKool

zen_zen said:


> Xin chao! To la nguoi moi, chuc ca nha 1 ngay moi lam viec hieu qua!


Chào bạn JimiZenzen! Online vui vẻ nha:lol:


----------



## zen_zen

KoolKool said:


> Chào bạn JimiZenzen! Online vui vẻ nha:lol:


zen_zen thoi!:bash:! vi zen bi nguoi khac dung roi!


----------



## White Bear

Cháu đừng có bắt nạt bạn mới như vậy. Bạn này ko fải chị em với jimmyfa đâu. Ta xem nick thấy bạn ấy muốn mua nhà ở Hanoi, còn Jimmyfa thì lêu bêu trong Saigon cơ mà.

Hơn nữa Jimmyfa rất mắn đẻ, đẻ rất nhiều, nhiều hơn gà và thua cá. 1 ngày ít nhất rặn ra được 20 30 cái post là ít chứ bạn này mới có 5 post à.

Welcome bạn zen zen ^^


----------



## KoolKool

Jimmyfa cũng đâu có bén mảng tới Vũng Tàu đâu:lol:


----------



## zen_zen

KoolKool said:


> Jimmyfa cũng đâu có bén mảng tới Vũng Tàu đâu:lol:


Ủa Jimmyfa có duyên nợ gì với mọi người à ?


----------



## KoolKool

zen_zen said:


> Ủa Jimmyfa có duyên nợ gì với mọi người à ?


Jimmifa thì mình ko biết hắn là ai,những nghe nói ở những thành viên lâu năm ở đây. Jimmifa là 1 tên spamer chuyên nghiệp,1 tên Chí phèo của diễn đàn Viet Nam ta, hắn chuyên gia multiple nick để tự "sướng":lol:


----------



## hotvitlon

Hôm nay là 1 ngày đẹp trời, ngày 9 tháng 9 năm 2009 nên ta tạo một nick vào đây.


----------



## phuonghoang

KoolKool said:


> Chào bạn JimiZenzen! Online vui vẻ nha:lol:


Ăn chuối với mì ăn liền ngon lắm.
Nói xấu sau lưng người khác là không tốt đâu.
Hồi nhỏ chơi với đàn bà không hả cưng?


----------



## KoolKool

Ui giời! Ai là lính mới trong forum cũng đều bị nghi là Jimmifa hết à!:lol:
Sau dần dần,mới hết đc sự nghi nghờ đó hoặc là ko.


*Bác Phuonghoang đã mặc váy bao giờ chưa?*:nuts:


----------



## zen_zen

phuonghoang said:


> Ăn chuối với mì ăn liền ngon lắm.
> Nói xấu sau lưng người khác là không tốt đâu.
> Hồi nhỏ chơi với đàn bà không hả cưng?


gio thi khang dinh chac phuonghoang la Jymmifa ^^^^


----------



## phuonghoang

KoolKool said:


> Ui giời! Ai là lính mới trong forum cũng đều bị nghi là Jimmifa hết à!:lol:
> Sau dần dần,mới hết đc sự nghi nghờ đó hoặc là ko.
> 
> 
> *Bác Phuonghoang đã mặc váy bao giờ chưa?*:nuts:


Mặc váy người Nhật.


----------



## coolink

bây giờ nhìn cái banner hôm nay mới biết trang này có từ năm 2002, vậy là titanic có mặt từ lúc nó mở cửa luôn, ta chắc titanic là kiến trúc sư, hay kỹ sư xây dựng, hay gì đó

VN forum có mặt năm 2005, (nhờ sự có mặt, đóng góp và xây dựng của coolink)


----------



## KoolKool

coolink said:


> bây giờ nhìn cái banner hôm nay mới biết trang này có từ năm 2002, vậy là titanic có mặt từ lúc nó mở cửa luôn, ta chắc titanic là kiến trúc sư, hay kỹ sư xây dựng, hay gì đó
> 
> VN forum có mặt năm 2005, (nhờ sự có mặt, đóng góp và xây dựng của coolink)


Nghe có vẻ hoành tráng gớm nhì?:nuts:


----------



## KoolKool

Thế báo giờ có 1 titanic nữa của Campuchia nhỉ?:nuts:


----------



## hiall

Chào tất cả. Tôi tình cờ tìm được website này và xin hỏi có phải website này dành cho professionals về xây dựng, kiến trúc hay không. Tôi không có chút background gì về nhửng ngành này nhưng tò mò muồn surf trên này cho vui vì thấy có trang giành cho VN và co nhiều topics cũng hay. Mong đuợc làm bạn với tất cả trên đây.


----------



## coolink

trang này cho nhưng người mến cao ốc và yêu chung cư, phần đông là am-ma-tơ
cũng có một số kiến trúc sư và kỹ sư xây dựng ở Vn cũng như ở ngoại quốc, cũng như một số em trong Chợ Qúán trốn ra

welcome to the forum


----------



## zen_zen

them 1 so con buon, dan co moi du an, dan dau co nha nua!


----------



## coolink

chòy
website của Jimmipha mới đóng cửa với lý do sau đây

"Thông báo
Website này ngưng hoạt động do Admin qua Anh du học và rất bận công việc, mặt khác website đang được chuyển sang website chính thức lớn hơn. Thông báo này thay cho giấy mời đến các members và visitors. Thanks vì đã đọc.Ký tên Admin"

lý do đóng cửa thiệt là sang trọng, hổng phải hết tiền duy trì, mà là admin đi qua Anh du học, bây giờ ta lo qúa, không biết Jimmipha qua Anh học cái gì?
mà cái quan trọng hơn nữa là Jimmipha có biết Anh ở đâu không mà đi?
mà cái quan trong quan trọng hơn nữa là Jimmipha biết terminal nào và đi máy bay nào qua ANh không? mà qua Anh du học?

website có 6 members mà còn muốn "mở lớn hơn" WO
thiệt là trời không công bằng, website này có cả trăm members VN mà không được mở rộng, còn website Jimmipha có 6 người mà còn tính mở rộng nữa.....môi người 1 căn chung cư


----------



## KoolKool

Jimifa bên skycraper archive với nick là Ronglua


----------



## kiva.ld

Jimyfa thì tự sướng bằng cách kiếm mấy host free rồi bun source Vbulletin ra xài, cũng chẳng sao. Mấy bữa nay LongXuyenBoy trở lại post hình bẩn zô đây khiến mọi người thấy nản luôn.

Chẳng biết cậu ta đấu tranh vì cái gì nữa, có nhiều cách để nói rằng mình ko thích, thậm chí căm thù một ai đó, nhưng ko có nghĩa là chủ nghĩa chết chung. Mọi người ở đây đều có 1 đam mê về địa ốc, kiến trúc, hoặc thể hiện hiểu biết của mình trong 1 lĩnh vực cụ thể. Chẳng ai là kẻ thù của cậu ta cả.

Mong rằng cuộc sống của cậu ta sẽ luôn tốt, gia đình cậu ta sẽ tìm lại được những gì đã mất và một ngày nào đó cậu ta sẽ trả thù những người cậu ta căm thù bằng cách mạng Nhung.


----------



## coolink

kiva.ld said:


> Jimyfa thì tự sướng bằng cách kiếm mấy host free rồi bun source Vbulletin ra xài, cũng chẳng sao. Mấy bữa nay LongXuyenBoy trở lại post hình bẩn zô đây khiến mọi người thấy nản luôn.
> 
> Chẳng biết cậu ta đấu tranh vì cái gì nữa, có nhiều cách để nói rằng mình ko thích, thậm chí căm thù một ai đó, nhưng ko có nghĩa là chủ nghĩa chết chung. Mọi người ở đây đều có 1 đam mê về địa ốc, kiến trúc, hoặc thể hiện hiểu biết của mình trong 1 lĩnh vực cụ thể. Chẳng ai là kẻ thù của cậu ta cả.
> 
> Mong rằng cuộc sống của cậu ta sẽ luôn tốt, gia đình cậu ta sẽ tìm lại được những gì đã mất và một ngày nào đó cậu ta sẽ trả thù những người cậu ta căm thù bằng cách mạng Nhung.


Hình như bạn Kiva thường hay "vô tình" quên cái người posted kít trong mấy forum saigon. Kít cả đống vậy đó những khôngbao vờ bạn Kiva "nhớ"

Bạn Kiva chỉ nói chung chung 2 em LongXuyenboi và Jimmifa

lần trước nhớ Dactrung nhăc nhở bạn Kiva mới nhớ sqd, lần này chắc phải nhắc bạn Kiva tiếp......4 đống kít trong các threads Saigon.
Hình như mình quen gì rồi minh không còn thấy nó xấu nữa


----------



## kiva.ld

Lúc tôi tham gia diễn đàn này thì hình như "Sqd" đã bị ban rồi nên hầu như tôi ko có ấn tượng đẹp-xấu gì về bạn đó. Nói chung tôi ko nghĩ hành động theo cách quá cực đoan như vậy thì sẽ được gì ngoài việc làm người khác càng thêm tránh xa mình.

Tôi xin phép trích dẫn 1 câu nói của cậu bé thiên tài Matthew J.T. Stepanek: "Mỗi ngày, mỗi người trên thế gian nên làm ít nhất một việc tốt cho người khác...".

Mong rằng mỗi người tham gia 1 cộng đồng nên làm 1 việc tốt cho người khác bằng cách cung cấp và chia sẻ thông tin, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm, chia sẻ ý tưởng hay đơn giản là đóng góp cảm nhận của mình về một vấn đề mọi người cùng quan tâm. Tôi luôn luôn trân trọng điều đó.


----------



## chinatown

coolink và kiva,

Dưới chân Chúa hai con có đồng ý yêu nhau mãi mãi không?

Nhân danh Hồ và Mao và Lê, Kim Amen.


----------



## coolink

ta sợ mấy người lich sự không cần thiết lắm.....xê ra xê ra


----------



## kiva.ld

chinatown said:


> coolink và kiva,
> 
> Dưới chân Chúa hai con có đồng ý yêu nhau mãi mãi không?
> 
> Nhân danh Hồ và Mao và Lê, Kim Amen.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Cũng như mọi người, người yêu SG thì ghét nghe người khác nói xấu SG, người yêu HN thì ghét những người nào nói xấu HN. Riêng tôi thì yêu cả, yêu hơn là hai chữ Việt Nam.

Chính vì thế mà ko thể đồng ý hòa bình với Coolink chừng nào Coolink còn nói về VN một cách thoái quá (ko hẳn sai hoàn toàn nhưng chưa đúng).

Cứ thế đi, giờ đang là lúc các mem mới vào phá bĩnh, các mem cũ cũng nóng máu theo. Cho nên tốt nhất là tập trung vào chuyên môn thì hơn.


----------



## coolink

alô, alô

ai đó? alô ai đó?....Jimmipha? 
jimmipha ssc hả?

jimmiypha muốn gì? oh oh, ok, jimmipha muốn xinh số phone của kiva dang để hẹn đi ăn cà rem hả? oh ok, ta không biết số phone của kiva, jimmi nên hỏi mấy members hay offline với hắn mới biết đuợc. 

Ok thôi nhé, ta bận công chuyện, cúp phone nhé...hẹn không bao giờ gặp lại jimmipha nửa nhé? ok bái bai 

ps. yêu cầu ở đây bạn nào tên kiva nên về nhà ngồi ôm phone chờ, vì sắp có qúy nhân gọi đủ đi chơi, ăn cà rem....bíp bíp


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Announcement for 5 users: 

choithuxem, caokeuvn, chinatown, coolink. 

Start or participate in any more bickering and you'll get permanent ban.


----------



## KoolKool

Ban quách đi cho rùi, đừng do dự nữa:lol:


----------



## coolink

Saigoneseguy said:


> Announcement for 5 users:
> 
> choithuxem, caokeuvn, chinatown, coolink.
> 
> Start or participate in any more bickering and you'll get permanent ban.



I Have no problem, but I suggest a couple of names too ....those who made no contribution to the forum, but always here to start the flame war: Koolkool, lukesky, khicantoiseyeu, tc2007 etc etc


----------



## chinatown

ko sao, mất chinatown mình sẽ dùng nick hanoitown cho thân thiện.


----------



## Archangel_VN

hanoitown mình lại nhớ bài hà nội sao , rồi hải phòng sao , LB kây và chíp nhỏ , rap chửi nhau HN - HP mấy năm trước hay phết , ai rảnh rỗi nghe thử xem , biết đâu lại ra bài sài gòn sao thì chết


----------



## kiva.ld

Coolink bị ban rồi àh? Tội nghiệp.


----------



## chinatown

Vậy bây giờ ai chăm sóc cái thread nhà thờ đây?


----------



## Camranhbay

Nhiều lúc chán thằng mod này thiệt, SCC không có coolink thì buồn như nghĩa địa, không có coolink thì cái đám Tàu khựa, đám thân tàu khựa nó làm trời làm đất . Trang ssc chỉ nói về địa ốc ? vậy trang này chỉ có 2 người được tồn tại thôi, đó là titanic98 và tuyend . còn bao nhiêu ban quách hết cho rồi.


----------



## chinatown

uh sao ko ban hết mấy cái thằng suốt ngày đi cãi nhau với coolink luôn đi? Kì thiệt.


----------



## giangpro

oh , chán, lúc mới vào mình cũng không ưa coolick lắm, còn cãi nhau mấy bận, nhưng mà ngày càng tiếp xúc nhiều, đi làm ít lâu thấy nhiều cái hắn nói đúng lắm và thay đổi rất nhiều về cánh nghĩ, không cãi nhau với hắn nữa và có cãi cũng không lại, hơn nữa hắn rất vui tính, mà tính mình lại thích người vui tính, hi vọng hắn chỉ bị ban 1 tuần hay mấy ngày thôi......


----------



## tuaran

cảnh cáo mod


----------



## Barian_Boy

tui cũng thích mấy ngươì zui tính, mà về cái khoản này thì trong đây khó ai bì kịp cha kulink ( trừ jymmifa, mà cái sự vui tính của bạn này nhìu khi rất đáng lo, vì nó chẳng bình thường chút nào :lol::lol


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Chả có ai bị ban mà không quay lại hết. Mọi người lo làm gì. Đừng đụng vào thread FT là không bị ban thôi. Xóa mệt lắm rồi.


----------



## caokeuqn

giangpro said:


> oh , chán, lúc mới vào mình cũng không ưa coolick lắm, còn cãi nhau mấy bận, nhưng mà ngày càng tiếp xúc nhiều, đi làm ít lâu thấy nhiều cái hắn nói đúng lắm và thay đổi rất nhiều về cánh nghĩ, không cãi nhau với hắn nữa và có cãi cũng không lại, hơn nữa hắn rất vui tính, mà tính mình lại thích người vui tính, hi vọng hắn chỉ bị ban 1 tuần hay mấy ngày thôi......


Em lại thấy hầu hết những chuyện nó nói toàn là chém gió vớ vẩn thôi, nghe thì có vẻ đao to búa lớn lắm đấy, nhưng ngẫm ra thì chả đâu vào đâu hết, mà nó bị ban cũng là hợp lý thôi, mod đã có warning rồi, mà vẫn thân lừa ưa nặng, thì phải chịu thôi.


----------



## KoolKool

Hè hè, rảnh thì Kool sẽ xin làm mod.


----------



## Barian_Boy

Saigoneseguy said:


> Chả có ai bị ban mà không quay lại hết. Mọi người lo làm gì. Đừng đụng vào thread FT là không bị ban thôi. Xóa mệt lắm rồi.


chắc mọi người biết mà, chỉ tiếc cái tên coolink thoai, nó quen thuộc quá rùi ( kiểu như 1 nanny ấy :lol::lol, thấy nick đó là biết chắc có gì đó vui vui để coi roài LOL


----------



## White Bear

Saigoneseguy said:


> Chả có ai bị ban mà không quay lại hết. Mọi người lo làm gì. Đừng đụng vào thread FT là không bị ban thôi. Xóa mệt lắm rồi.


coolink đã thề là ko chế ra cái nick thứ 2 rùi. Có cách nào khỏi banned hắn đc ko? 

Mọi người có thấy coolink dù rất hay chê bai, hay cãi nhau nhưng mấy em Tàu vào chém gió vớ vẩn hắn cũng thức đến sáng, canh trả lời từng em một.

Thấy hắn bênh vực cho Vietnam thương coolink quá, mình hắn đứng mũi chịu sào dù bít là bị banned.

Giờ cái thread nhà thờ làm sao đây? Tin coolink bị banned giống như tin Trịnh Công sơn chết vậy :nuts::nuts:


----------



## pttd

*coolink's resume*

One of the founding members of VN forum: YES

Substantial contribution to this forum besides his Church thread of course: YES

Passionate and argumentative but too touchy, oversensitive and taking things rather too seriously at times: YES

Anti-communist, protective of the (his) church: YES

“_Chém gió_”?:	he seems to hit the targets 90% of the times.
"_Vớ Vẩn_" ?: I was tempted to say: "It takes one to know one" but that is a too dignified an answer for that comment. The truth is most of the times his posts are very informative.



My 2 cents:	1. Give him long vacation to Afganishtan. 
2. Make him write an essay on “Chó sủa mặc chó. Đường ta, ta cứ đi”.​


----------



## kiva.ld

pttd said:


> My 2 cents:	2. Make him write an essay on “Chó sủa mặc chó. Đường ta, ta cứ đi”.​


Dù là người VN nhưng câu này lần đầu nghe :lol:


----------



## dactrung

khá hụt hẫng khi coolink bị ban. Mặc dù hay nói linh tinh và tiêu cực về NN nhưng coolink cũng có kg ít những đóng góp cho SSC về nhiều lĩnh vực. Nếu gọi là đáng bị ban thì trong SSC này có những đứa đáng bị ban hơi nhiều với sự tục tĩu và thái độ rất bố láo hơn coolink nhiều.


----------



## chinatown

dactrung said:


> khá hụt hẫng khi coolink bị ban. Mặc dù hay nói linh tinh và tiêu cực về NN nhưng coolink cũng có kg ít những đóng góp cho SSC về nhiều lĩnh vực. Nếu gọi là đáng bị ban thì trong SSC này có những đứa đáng bị ban hơi nhiều với sự tục tĩu và thái độ rất bố láo hơn coolink nhiều.


uh ko hiểu sao những thằng như hanoiprince trùm tục tĩu, caokeuqn trùm gây rối rồi chối tội, hoặc choithuxem trùm gây rối hay chinatown trùm trả thù vẫn ko bị ban???

Trước giờ mới thấy việc 1 mem bị ban mà gây tiếc nuối với dư luận như thế.
Ôi coolink ơi là coolink.


----------



## chinatown

caokeuqn said:


> Em lại thấy hầu hết những chuyện nó nói toàn là chém gió vớ vẩn thôi, nghe thì có vẻ đao to búa lớn lắm đấy, nhưng ngẫm ra thì chả đâu vào đâu hết, mà nó bị ban cũng là hợp lý thôi, mod đã có warning rồi, mà vẫn thân lừa ưa nặng, thì phải chịu thôi.


đầu óc những thằng suốt ngày khoe khoang mang mác sinh viên NUS nhưng chuyên đi sỉ nhục người khác, nhục nhã làm những chuyện bẩn thỉu rồi chối bay chối biến, lại còn ủng hộ những lời nói của thằng sqd lúc trước, thì sao mà ngẫm nghĩ ra cái gì hay ho được? :lol:

Ai vào profile của ta sẽ thấy có em nào vào bô bô ba ba ta là sinh viên trường nào trong khi chẳng ai thèm hỏi kia kìa.


----------



## vanboy2

banned members come back with different nicks its easy but not the same with original one(unless that members having problem like someone ''you know who'' ).It has a lot to do with credits that member has been posting and contributed to the forums.I sometimes having''issues'' with coolink but ban him would be the last thing on my mind I would think of.


----------



## pttd

If I was the mod I would be pissed too. But I don’t think coolink intentionally challenged mod’s warning. Coolink being coolink, he just simply got carried away. For that, he deserves to be punished; but to be fair, his so-called good points do outweigh his crime. I hope the “permanent” sentence will be commuted to a “temporary” one. _Coolink_ is somewhat a trademark in this forum, I hate to see him resurface, which I doubt he would, under a different nick.

In any case, on a lighter note... 
As a guilty party, coolink seems to have several “*thân nhân tốt*” right here, in this forum.
As one of the founding members and with 11,526 posts, he could be easily qualified as “*có công với cách mạng*”.
:lol: :lol: :lol:​
If Hồ Ngọc Sĩ can get away with it....
Just a thought.


----------



## pttd

kiva.ld said:


> Dù là người VN nhưng câu này lần đầu nghe :lol:


Hmm... Hard to believe.
Check this out

And check this one out too​
I wish I could take credit for being the author of that expression. I'm surprised that you've never heard ot it. 
Very surprised in fact.


----------



## chinatown

Please, resurrect or reanimate good old coolink.


----------



## caokeuqn

Có vẻ như chinatown ko chửi bới cãi lộn thì ko chịu đc. Hình như hắn ko coi lời warning của mod ra gì thì phảihno:


----------



## chinatown

caokeuqn said:


> Có vẻ như chinatown ko chửi bới cãi lộn thì ko chịu đc. Hình như hắn ko coi lời warning của mod ra gì thì phảihno:


sao, bây giờ thì lôi mod ra dọa anh hả em? Cái vụ khẳng định chắc nịch 100% cái nick CuảThienTraDia là anh, đi chửi bằng tiếng Việt lẫn tiếng Anh, rồi suốt ngày om sòm kêu mod ban anh nhưng ko được, nên quê hả?

em phải biết ơn anh dactrung, vì anh ấy đã kiên định nhất quyết không chịu đưa tấm hình mập mạp của em cho anh coi, mặc dù anh ấy đã bị em sỉ nhục vô vàn trước giờ. Cho nên bây giờ người mà em nên sợ ko fai là thằng mod mà chính là anh dactrung, vì anh ấy đang nắm thóp em, nếu như một ngày nào đó em làm anh ấy phật lòng chịu không nổi nửa đưa hình của em cho anh chiêm ngưỡng là em sẽ chết với anh thôi.


----------



## caokeuqn

Vụ CủaThiênTrảĐịa ấy anh có bảo anh đúng đâu? Nhưng anh hoản toàn có cơ sở để nghi đó là ku, bởi vì chính cái nick chinatown đã làm trò bẩn thỉu tương tự trước đó (mặc dù sau đó đã edit xóa đi), mà cũng có phải một mình anh nghi thằng đó là ku đâu? Hơn nữa SGcitizen cũng là người hiểu lẽ, và sau đó đã có lời xin lỗi mem Hà Nội rồi, và h thì vẫn vào các thread Hà Nội comment bình thường.
Mà ku muốn xin ảnh của anh phải ko? Sao ko nói trước để anh cho? Việc gì phải xin ai? 

P/s: Tớ ko hề muốn cãi nhau với thằng ku chinatown này nhá, tại thấy em nó cứ bức xúc mãi mấy cái chuyện từ đời nảo đời nào rồi nên mới giải thích cho em ý đỡ bức xúc thôi.


----------



## Camranhbay

Ta quyết định tuyệt thực, biểu tình ôn hòa để đưa chiến sĩ chống giặc phương bắc , nhà hùng biện lỗi lạc, nhà sử học Coolink trở lại diễn đàn.

Mod saigoneseguy, ngươi không thấy lời khẩn cầu của anh em sao ?


----------



## Saigoneseguy

You guys really want him back?


----------



## Barian_Boy

Đúng đó, ban tạm thời là hợp lý rồi, ban permanent luôn thì khắt khe quá. Ban permanent chỉ nên áp dụng cho các đối tượng "phá nhiều hơn góp" mà thôi. bác coolink đúng là có hay đối đáp với vài mem khác nhưng đó không thể coi là gây rối hay phá hoại forum được. các bác ấy tranh luận theo quan điểm cá nhân trên một vấn đề, cho dù quan điểm đó có khác với tât cả mọi người thì đó cũng không phải là cái tội, ngta có tin thì mới cố gắng bảo vệ niềm tin đó của mình chứ.

Có lẽ lúc đó mod nghĩ rằng cứ chiếu theo luật mà ban nick này, rồi thế nào chủ nhân nick đó cũng sẽ register 1 account mới nên sẽ không có gì nghiêm trọng, cứ theo luật mà làm. Mod nghĩ thế cũng không có gì sai, nhưng tiếc là bác coolink không có ý định lập 1 account nào thêm nữa hết, chắc bác ấy cũng có lý lẽ riêng của mình. Cho nên nếu khả dĩ thì mong mod hãy đổi lại hình thức phạt nhẹ hơn cho bác ấy vì sự việc chưa nghiêm trọng tới mức ấy.


----------



## Camranhbay

White Bear said:


> Tin coolink bị banned giống như tin Trịnh Công sơn chết vậy


ta cũng thấy vậy.


----------



## Barian_Boy

*Red Alert!!! Có kẻ phá hoại đột nhập!*

Ai thấy nick moaloa thì cứ cho thẳng vào ignore list đi, kẻ phá hoại đã trở lại :bash:


----------



## vanboy2

Saigoneseguy said:


> You guys really want him back?


Yes,I do want him back.Thanks.


----------



## pttd

Ditto


----------



## blue_milkyway88

bring coolink back, SGeseguy, I can't imagine our forum going ahead without him


----------



## giangpro

Rất có thể Jimmyfa sẽ có lí do để lập thêm cái poll : bạn có muốn coolink trở lại hay không? trong skybar đấy.


----------



## White Bear

Saigoneseguy said:


> You guys really want him back?


Nếu vì mỗi cái lí do là xóa post của hắn mệt ta thấy mi hơi quá đáng khi banned hắn. Ta thà xem 10 cái post của hắn còn hơn 1 cái post của jimmyfa...

hắn đi rùi sau này ai trả lời mấy cái câu hỏi về Saigon, Hanoi,...

hắn hay chửi rủa nhưng mấy em 3 tàu vào đây vớ vẩn hắn thức đến sáng trả nhời từng em một, ko như một số em ở đây chỉ vớ vẩn với mấy mem Saigon còn đâu đi bợ đít chúng nó.

mi thấy dư luận rùi đó, ko chỉ mem Saigon muốn hắn quay lại mà cả mem Danang, Nhatrang, Hanoi... đều muốn hắn trở lại. Coolink ko fải jiimifa cho nên ko tạo nick mới đâu. :bash:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

I'd leave it a week. If most of members still object the ban then some decision will be made. I'm not saying that I'm sure a ban can be removed though.


----------



## sp6412

Mod-Saigoneseguy, please only ban someone who posted dirty or gruesome pics.

A week or two "in the brig" would be enough of a punishment in most cases.

When we think about it, nobody ever dies from words.

And even if I don't cheer on everything Coolink might say, I have to give this to him: He never used words like: "F...ck", "D...M", "May`", "Tao" with anyone young or old, even if he might be somewhere between 30-40 years old.


----------



## Barian_Boy

Can't agree more with you abt that, but there's just one thing...I can assure you that he's nowhere between 30 and 40 :lol::lol:


----------



## sp6412

^^
Well, he could be 1 or 2 years older than that, or 1 or 2 years younger.


----------



## chinatown

coolink's a macho.
Also he's a useful source of information. Almost everything saigon and hanoi-related information from the past can be easily extracted from him with high accuracy.


----------



## chinatown

caokeuqn said:


> P/s: *Tớ ko hề muốn cãi nhau với thằng ku chinatown này nhá, tại thấy em nó cứ bức xúc mãi mấy cái chuyện từ đời nảo đời nào rồi nên mới giải thích cho em ý đỡ bức xúc thôi*.


Sao câu này quen quá vậy ta?
Thằng ku này mỗi lần làm xong chuyện gì phải gông cổ lên thanh minh là tại không muốn làm, không hề làm, blah blah... nhục bỏ mẹ.


----------



## choithuxem

Cái *** gì xảy ra ở đây thế này ??? 
Cảnh cáo SG need gái nhé, có thông báo ji thì dùng PM đừng có mà nói ở cái chỗ khỉ ho cò gáy này, chẳng ai bit đâu.


----------



## Archangel_VN

choithuxem said:


> Cái *** gì xảy ra ở đây thế này ???
> Cảnh cáo SG need gái nhé, có thông báo ji thì dùng PM đừng có mà nói ở cái chỗ khỉ ho cò gáy này, chẳng ai bit đâu.


xem kiến thức của coolink thì như lão làng , nhưng xét độ tưng tửng của bác ấy thì khéo như trẻ con ấy chứ :lol:

hồi trước vì đọc bài của bác coolink trong thread ảnh SG xưa em mới mò vào 4r này, bây h mà mất coolink chắc thiệt hại lớn quá , MOD Saigonese ơi unblock đi ..... , kẻo bác ấy dỗi không vào mất bây giờ 
:dance:


----------



## vanboy2

ok members.Coolink officially is back.welcome back Coolink!:cheers:


----------



## pttd

Welcome back!

:cheers:


----------



## dactrung

welcome back coolink. Nhưng mong từ nay coolink tập trung nhiều vào architect, property, less bài về chính trị nhé.


----------



## giangpro

vanboy đã nhậm chức.... :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Archangel_VN

cheers :cheers::cheers:


----------



## kiva.ld

giangpro said:


> vanboy đã nhậm chức.... :cheers: :cheers:


nhân dịp này Vanboy mời bà kon 1 chầu beer :cheers: or free ticket for everyone coi Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## vanboy2

kiva.ld said:


> nhân dịp này Vanboy mời bà kon 1 chầu beer :cheers: or free ticket for everyone coi Alvin and the Chipmunks


lmao.Thanks Kiva,that clip is hilarious.Love it.:lol:


----------



## popcorn69

those chipmunks are creppy , annoying voice


----------



## chinatown

vanbou can i have your naked pic? can earn extra cash from it.


----------



## vanboy2

chinatown said:


> vanbou can i have your naked pic? can earn extra cash from it.


I try to click on your avatar to see you naked but doesn't seems working,is it just my computer?:lol:


----------



## Barian_Boy

Welcome back, coolink! And congrat Vanboy


----------



## coolink

đang dỗi, không muốn nói chuyện


----------



## vanboy2

Coolink đang hát bài giận thì giận mà thương thì thương đó mà.:lol:


----------



## popcorn69

The la` the nao` , moi duopc 1 tuan` ma` da quay lai roi` a ban 1 thang di xemn cai room Vietnam co ton` tai duoc khong , lam` gi` ma` moi nguoi` tang boc cao the'


----------



## choithuxem

Đất là của quốc tế nhưng luật là của VN, nói 1 đằng làm 1 nẻo :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fuzzymemo

might be a little late but welcome back coolink. 
Good to have ya back to calm these beasts down up in hur, haha, my self included.


----------



## coolink

chinatown, camranhbay, giangpro, tuaran, barianboy, whitebear, pttd, dactrung, vanboy2, bluemilkyway88, sp6412, archangelvn, fuzzymemo

qúy vị ^^ không phải là con người, qúi vị là các thiên thần

nếu đã là thiên thần thì xin qúy vị mở luôn lòng bồ tát và gởi về địa chỉ coolink mỗi người $1 cho coolink, để giúp mình xóa đói giảm nghèo
từ lúc bị banned khỏi ssc tới nay không biết sống làm sao những ngày tới, tính đi giựt hụi để kiếm sống qua ngày

mình sẽ khắc tên qúy vị lên đá (cuối tuần này sẽ đi công viên lụm đá) khắc tên từng bạn lên từng viên đá (sau đó sẽ quẳng hết vào thùng rác) và nhớ hoài tấm lòng của qúy vị

ps. Ngoài các ân nhân trên ^^ mình cũng cám ơn luôn những con kiến và những con ruồi, nhờ có kiến và ruồi mới biết được chính mình, mật không ngon, đường không ngọt, kiến không bâu, ruồi không đậu


----------



## coolink

White Bear said:


> Tin coolink bị banned giống như tin Trịnh Công sơn chết vậy :nuts::nuts:


Trịnh Công Sơn là ai? Sao mi không so sánh ta với sao quốc tế?
ta thích được so sánh với nhưng người sau đây:

1- Mai Cồ (Jackson) con rể của Elvis P. (Phương)
2- Công nương Đai (An-na), gút bai England rốt
3- Mẹ Tê (Rê xa) của thành Cu (Cắc Ta) Ấn độ


----------



## vanboy2

coolink said:


> từ lúc bị banned khỏi ssc tới nay không biết sống làm sao những ngày tới, tính đi giựt hụi để kiếm sống qua ngày


giựt hụi thì cũng coi mặt người mà giựt,chứ làm giống ông Bernard Madoff ở Newyork thì sẽ bị BANNED vĩnh viển khỏi cuộc đời này đó.:lol:


----------



## pttd

coolink said:


> ... xin qúy vị mở luôn lòng bồ tát và gởi về địa chỉ coolink mỗi người $1 cho coolink...


Đúng là: được voi đòi Hal Bà Trưng. :bash:

Anyway coolink, whatever you do, please stop posting your own invention on _Vietnamese Food_ thread.


> ...thịt bằm nấu với xì dầu, tiêu, hành, rồi trộn với cơm và đậu xanh
> chuối giã nát, trộn chung luôn …


Disgusting!

hno:


----------



## chinatown

coolink said:


> đang dỗi, không muốn nói chuyện





coolink said:


> ... xin qúy vị mở luôn lòng bồ tát và gởi về địa chỉ coolink mỗi người $1 cho coolink...



Cho quả trứng phục sinh nè, kẹo của mi bị gã vanboy lấy mất rồi:


----------



## Archangel_VN

coolink said:


> Trịnh Công Sơn là ai? Sao mi không so sánh ta với sao quốc tế?
> ta thích được so sánh với nhưng người sau đây:
> 
> 1- Mai Cồ (Jackson) con rể của Elvis P. (Phương)
> 2- Công nương Đai (An-na), gút bai England rốt
> 3- Mẹ Tê (Rê xa) của thành Cu (Cắc Ta) Ấn độ


coolink chỉ bị ban mấy ngày thôi nên chưa so được với mấy vị trên . Anyway , nếu bác bị banned vĩnh viễn thì cháu sẽ so với anh mai cồ vì tin anh ấy chết là chấn động cả thế giới và có đám tang đông nhất :lol:,à vì mình khoái MJ nhất chứ đâu có quen mấy vị kia đâu


----------



## lovesaigon

Bữa nay vô đây đọc mới biết bác coolink bị ban. Coolink mà bị ban vĩnh viễn thì tiếc thật á. Một thành viên có nhiều đóng góp cho SSC từ những ngày đầu. Chúc mừng bác coolink được hồi sinh nha


----------



## coolink

cám ơn LS, và cháu Koolkool của ta nưa

chửi cho tan nát trong Yahoo, Private mess, personal profile........vậy mà cháu KK là người đầu tiên, nhảy mừng kêu bác trở lại ssc đi, bác trở lại đi, cháu thấy bác được trở lại cháu vui qúa

thế là ta chưởii thêm cho 1 trân nữa,.......vì nhiều chuyện


----------



## daiviet2020

*Great Forum*

Hello members. 
This is a great forum and this is the 1st one I ever jointed. Got Unikey installed and worked great. Looking forward to contribute to the forum.


----------



## giangpro

Wellcome !!!


----------



## maucuagio12

hello my name is kevin i born in vietnam and now i live in Totonto


----------



## coolink

năm nay nhiều dân canada vào đây ha, không biết chừng nào sứ quán VN ở canada sẽ vào đây

welcome welcome
maucuagio và levan8

bạn levan8 post bài tùm lum, coi chừng bị phạt à.
năm mới gặp người số 8 hỏi thăm, bảo đảm năm nay không trúng số cũng trúng đủ thứ chuyện hehe


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Well I just hope they aren't jimmyfa.


----------



## vanboy2

I am paying very close attention for sure.


----------



## pttd

If they can answer this simple question, there is 90% chance that they are Canadian; otherwise, if they don't know what I'm talking about, call the Mounties.

And the question is:

*Why (and when) do people sometimes choose to blank an end when they have hammer?*​
:lol:


----------



## coolink

I'm sure all the new nicks are Jimmifa's
the hour online and the posting styles, it's so unique
and not just new nicks, it;s like he created a dozen of them each year, and only ready to use when one of them get banned
so don't be surprised to sêe emerging nicks from 2006-2007-2008

pttd
I don't think canadian know everything about Canada
you can ask them about history, politics, geography and you'lll be surprised

your question I could only think of that game where 2 people holding the mops and make the ball turning.....if it's not that then I have no clue
and I don't even what that game is about, just like golf lol


----------



## pttd

^^
About my question: you got it right. 

And don’t take me too seriously; I just have some fun with a Jimmyfa claimed to be a Canadian. 

Btw: Don’t you ever watch golf; by nature it is an antichrist game, invented by the pagans in the Roman Empire era. The final round of a golf tournament would take most of your precious Sunday, leaves no time for you to attend your mass. If I was a priest I would excommunicate anyone interested in golf.

:lol:


----------



## maucuagio12

who is jimmyfa is it KT ?


----------



## coolink

I think there should be a section for infrastructures, they used to be only 1-2 threads , but now there are so so much, we should separate them from the contructions and skybar, they flơoded the contruction section.

ps. create one more section for jimmifa, so his posts won't flơod the forum


----------



## thanhnien_vietnam

Vào đây bị đứa nào chôm password liên tục, nói lung tung lang tang.


----------



## thanhnien_vietnam

coolink said:


> năm nay nhiều dân canada vào đây ha, không biết chừng nào sứ quán VN ở canada sẽ vào đây
> 
> welcome welcome
> maucuagio và levan8
> 
> bạn levan8 post bài tùm lum, coi chừng bị phạt à.
> năm mới gặp người số 8 hỏi thăm, bảo đảm năm nay không trúng số cũng trúng đủ thứ chuyện hehe


Tụi nó ở trên mạng máy chủ phá rối đó mà, làm cho người này tưởng người nọ chơi xỏ nhau. Mấy cái đám lớn đầu canh trên mạng, tụi nó ko có việc gì làm nên làm cho người ta chỏang nhau còn tụi nó cười khóai trá. Cái bọn này già đầu mà còn chơi dại lắm. Mới đầu chỉ giỡn nhau cho vui, bọn này phóng đại dần lên làm cho thằng nọ đập thằng khác. Cái đám này trên mạng thì giỏi chứ ngòai đời như con mèo đói, nhát như thỏ. Tụi mình gài bẫy tụi nó rồi thủ tiêu nó cho nó biết thế nào là mùi đời, lớn mà chơi ngu. Bí mật điều tra rồi dụ nó vào chỗ không ai biết, sau đó giết chết nó quăng xuống biển cho cá mập ăn. Công an, cha mẹ không dạy nó thì tụi mình xài luật rừng đập chết bọn nó, tiếp theo tìm ra người thân của nó giết chết cả dòng họ nhà nò.


----------



## thanhnien_vietnam

Tui với ông coolink coi như xí xóa nợ nần, bây giờ tìm bọn chó đó trả thù. Công an không giải quyết thì tui với ông giải quyết bọn nó. Có gì đem xác chúng ra Đà Nẵng thả cho cá mập ăn là xóa dấu vết.


----------



## thanhnien_vietnam

Cái đám cho này là nữ chứ không phải là nam nên người ta ngộ nhận, thêm một cái nữa là lũ này có khuôn mặt nhìn không thấy xấu nên người ta dễ hoang tưởng không phải tụi nó. Bây giờ con trai phải vùng dậy chơi một vố, dạy chó đám nữ đó một bài học thì tụi nó mới biết lễ độ. Cứ từ đi, cho nó giàu đến tối đa rồi hạ nó gục, sau đó cho đi ăn xin bán vé số. Con nào lôi thôi thì giết luôn.


----------



## thanhnien_vietnam

Tụi nó thấy ông bạn hiểu biết nhiều, nói chuyện lưu lóat nên tụi nó lợi dụng ông bạn để chỏang người khác đó, nếu không cảnh giác thì bọn này sẽ làm cho gia đình, bạn bè ông bạn tan nát luôn. Nếu thấy đúng thì nghe lời tôi triệt hạ bọn này trước khi nó triệt hạ mình. Bởi vì mình sống hiền lành, ko đụng chạm với ai mà nó đụng chạm với mình trước thì cho nó chết.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Uh , look who 's been talking like the the God mother from the documentary film ''Miami cowboy'' , you have changed your style from a cook to teacher ...to whatever it was ...and now a violent one haven't you :lol:


----------



## nam_cam

Lãng tử như Coolink là biết dại gái rồi, ở đó mà dám làm gì ai, có nước con gái nó dụ chứ coolink mà dám làm gì ai.


----------



## nam_cam

Cha nội coolink toàn chui trong nhà thờ đọc kinh cầu chúa, giết con chuột còn không dám giết nói gì giết người, cậu thanhnien_vietnam là gái mà dữ ác hôn.


----------



## coolink

jimmifa có 1 cái tật rất là dễ thương

chạy trốn nhưng cứ la lên.........ông ơi tui ở bụi này


----------



## ukiyo

hakz2007 said:


> I am Hakz from the Philippines.
> 
> Great to be here in Vietnamese Forum! :cheers:


lol hakz you are everywhere?!?! Anyway since I felt like responding to this I guess I should introduce myself even though I've never posted here..

Um I'm nihonkitty :lol:

...come visit japan forum


----------



## coolink

can u hold my hand and take me there, I'm shy


----------



## vanboy2

NihonKitty said:


> lol hakz you are everywhere?!?! Anyway since I felt like responding to this I guess I should introduce myself even though I've never posted here..
> 
> Um I'm nihonkitty :lol:
> 
> ...come visit japan forum


Lol you are moving really fast Nihonkitty.Welcome to Viet's Forum.I thought you support to be on your vacation.


----------



## KoolKool

A VERY VERY BAD NEW I GOT!

ME, GOT 3 SCORE IN MATH TEST 45 MINUTEShno:hno:


----------



## White Bear

KoolKool said:


> A VERY VERY BAD NEW I GOT!
> 
> ME, GOT 3 SCORE IN MATH TEST 45 MINUTEShno:hno:


how about ur english and literature? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SaigonCitizen

I guess 2 or the same like math.Hehe.

If you wanna improve your mark,don't often visit SSC,focus on studying.:banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## kiva.ld

KoolKool said:


> A VERY VERY BAD NEW I GOT!
> 
> ME, GOT 3 SCORE IN MATH TEST 45 MINUTEShno:hno:


Toán với người Á châu nói chung đều là môn sở trường. Anh nghĩ là em chưa học đúng phương pháp để có kết quả tốt hơn.

Recommend của anh nhé: Em nên đọc cuốn này:










với người đã lớn hết tuổi học trò thì đọc hơi chán nhưng với học sinh-sinh viên anh nghĩ đây là 1 cuốn sách rất hữu ích. Trong đó có 1 phương pháp học tập đã đưa Adam Khoo vào danh sách những 'outliers' của NUS - Singapore đấy.

Cố lên chi-a-ki!!


----------



## pttd

coolink said:


> kneeling on a cushy pillow I would like to confess
> ...



vanboy2 rung cây nhát khỉ... Rụng ngay 1 chú coolink!

:lol:


----------



## chinatown

SaigonCitizen said:


> I guess 2 or the same like math.Hehe.
> 
> If you wanna improve your mark,don't often visit SSC,focus on studying.:banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers:


trời,
forum này có 1 nhà giáo sư tiến sĩ vật lý, xây dựng, anh văn, tin học, chính trị, tình dục,tâm thần lỗi lạc jimmyfa, thế mà không biết tận dụng, lại còn đổ thừa do forum nên học kém :bash:


----------



## hanoi_hue_saigon

Hello every1.


----------



## SaigonCitizen

chinatown said:


> trời,
> forum này có 1 nhà giáo sư tiến sĩ vật lý, xây dựng, anh văn, tin học, chính trị, tình dục,tâm thần lỗi lạc jimmyfa, thế mà không biết tận dụng, lại còn đổ thừa do forum nên học kém :bash:


Do you know Koolkool is a active member in VN-Zoom with this name:Mr.Kool?He has a lot of work to do,so consequently,he got bad mark.:banana::banana::banana:.I agree with you,Koolkool shoud hire Jimmyfa to teach him all subjects.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ukiyo

vanboy2 said:


> Lol you are moving really fast Nihonkitty.Welcome to Viet's Forum.I thought you support to be on your vacation.


Moving really fast? What do you mean? And Yeah I am  Yesterday was my birthday


----------



## coolink

madau999

người này registered nick không post cái gì, chi vào profiles của tất cả mọi người rồi chủi người ta thế nà seo? hổng anh hùng, xê ra ......xê ra


----------



## hakz2007

NihonKitty said:


> lol hakz you are everywhere?!?! Anyway since I felt like responding to this I guess I should introduce myself even though I've never posted here..
> 
> Um I'm nihonkitty :lol:
> 
> ...come visit japan forum


I want to be active in Asian Forums as well....:cheers:

Let's toast to that...:banana:


----------



## Somrach

cai j day?


----------



## wise_zech

guys ê im wise_zech từ philippines ..... nó rất hay để truy cập vào đây trong .... thread của bạn


----------



## supernoob

wise_zech said:


> guys ê im wise_zech từ philippines ..... nó rất hay để truy cập vào đây trong .... thread của bạn


Hello, nice to meet you in VN forum 
Aw, your posts are really difficult to understand :lol::lol:


----------



## chinatown

wise_zech said:


> guys ê im wise_zech từ philippines ..... nó rất hay để truy cập vào đây trong .... thread của bạn


google translation is not a reliable tool. hno:


----------



## coolink

không biết có ai có cảm giác giống ta không, forum này ngày nay bị lạm dụng 1 cách qúa đáng. Cái gì vừa vừa thì nó còn hay, giờ mỗi ngày vào có 1 cái thread hay cả chục cái threads mới chẳng đi đâu tới đâu, mặc dù biết skybar thì muốn nói gì cũng được.....nhưng lâu lâu 1 lần.........chứ ngày nào cũng đổ một hũ đường, và 1 hũ muối bắt người ta thồn thì nó mất ngon

thứ hai forum quốc tế mà tiếng ANh gần như biến mất, bản thân ta .....đây là dịp duy nhất để dùng tiếng Việt nên ta hay xài, còn nhiều ngườì ở VN ngày nay đang học tiếng Anh, thiết nghĩ nên viết tiếng Anh,,,,,,,nên chia ra ít nhất 50%/50%,,,,,,bây giờ ta chẳng thấy cái tê nào tiếng Anh trong đây.

thứ ba, bài viết giá trị đáng đọc sao càng ngày càng ít, toàn là phẹc ma tuya xé ra vất thùng rác, đọc xong nhiều cái chẳng hiểu cái gì cả, thế mà người viết vẫn viết, làm mất thời giờ của người đọc.

thứ tư, nick mới nhiều qúa, vào đây chẵng thăm hỏi ai, chăng giới thiệu gì, nhưng đã chửi người này người kia những members rất lâu trong đây, cái này là 1 sai lầm

thứ năm ai thương ta xin gởi cho ta mỗi người $1.00

có 12 điều, nhưng mai nói tiếp


----------



## popcorn69

totally agree with coolink


----------



## KoolKool

Kool bất hạnh lém,các bác ạ. Đã 11 năm học mà Kool vẫn chưa bít danh hiệu học sinh giỏi là gi,lật đật mãi trung bình,tiên tiến.

Hồi cấp 1, cấp 2 học đối phó là chính, sao cho có danh hiệu, tất nhiên Kool thuộc loại lười, học ít. Canh chừng cho Toán hoặc Văn cái nào 6.5, rồi cuối năm nhận danh hiệu tiên tiến, cả nhà vui. Toán ko dc thì có văn cứu,văn ko dc có Toán cứu. Nghĩa là chạy đua để có danh hiệu tiên tiến.

Lên cấp 3 quả là hoàn toàn khác, chả dễ nuốt tí, ngay cả danh hiệu tiên tiến cũng khó có đc. Các thầy cô giáo thường nói "Học như các em, làm sao cho lên lớp,mơ danh hiệu làm cái gì >.<!"
Năm lớp 10 kool đc học sinh trung bình, toán văn ko nổi trên 6.5, bây giờ lớp 11 chắc cũng vậy quá, tình hình chả sáng sủa là bao, văn lại có nguy cơ dưới 5.0 nữa cơhno:

Mấy cái ông nhà thơ,nhà văn sáng tác toàn những bài thơ lãng xẹt khó hỉu,bùn ngù, cho đưa vào SGK làm học sinh khổ sở phân tích.hno:


----------



## chinatown

bây giờ ở vn học sinh nào ko được 'học sinh giỏi, xuất sắc' mới là hàng hiếm.
Cháu Kool nên tự hào mới đúng.


----------



## caokeuqn

KoolKool said:


> Kool bất hạnh lém,các bác ạ. Đã 11 năm học mà Kool vẫn chưa bít danh hiệu học sinh giỏi là gi,lật đật mãi trung bình,tiên tiến.
> 
> Hồi cấp 1, cấp 2 học đối phó là chính, sao cho có danh hiệu, tất nhiên Kool thuộc loại lười, học ít. Canh chừng cho Toán hoặc Văn cái nào 6.5, rồi cuối năm nhận danh hiệu tiên tiến, cả nhà vui. Toán ko dc thì có văn cứu,văn ko dc có Toán cứu. Nghĩa là chạy đua để có danh hiệu tiên tiến.
> 
> Lên cấp 3 quả là hoàn toàn khác, chả dễ nuốt tí, ngay cả danh hiệu tiên tiến cũng khó có đc. Các thầy cô giáo thường nói "Học như các em, làm sao cho lên lớp,mơ danh hiệu làm cái gì >.<!"
> Năm lớp 10 kool đc học sinh trung bình, toán văn ko nổi trên 6.5, bây giờ lớp 11 chắc cũng vậy quá, tình hình chả sáng sủa là bao, văn lại có nguy cơ dưới 5.0 nữa cơhno:
> 
> Mấy cái ông nhà thơ,nhà văn sáng tác toàn những bài thơ lãng xẹt khó hỉu,bùn ngù, cho đưa vào SGK làm học sinh khổ sở phân tích.hno:


Nếu những gì trong post này là sự thật, thì thật lòng ta thấy hơi ái ngại cho Koolkool, tốt nhất là nên bớt thời gian lên forum và chơi game online, dành thêm thời gian bổ túc thêm kiến thức thì hơn, từ giờ đến lúc thi còn hơn 1 năm may ra vẫn kịp - lời khuyên của 1 bậc tiền bối :lol:


----------



## rangkhua

chinatown said:


> bây giờ ở vn học sinh nào ko được 'học sinh giỏi, xuất sắc' mới là hàng hiếm.
> Cháu Kool nên tự hào mới đúng.


:bash::bash:, bac' nay`noi' linh tinh. ma` minh` hoc de? dat dc cai' dieu` minh` muon', chu' hoc sinh gioi?, voi' xuat' sac' quan trong gi`.


----------



## KoolKool

Kool đã đặt ra rồi.

Phấn đấu tốt nghiệp 12, tầm nhìn đến đại học:cheers:


----------



## SaigonCitizen

Em Kool nhà ta là thành viên nổi bật bên diễn đàn VN-Zoom(diễn đàn khá lớn về game).Nick của em bên đó là Mr.Kool.Hôm bữa tình cờ lên tìm game chơi thấy ngay bài viết của em.Thấy 2 diễn đàn ,em cũng tham gia tích cực nên kết quả ấy ko có gì là ....khó hiểu.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tuaran

Kool học Trần Nguyên Hãn hả


----------



## KoolKool

tuaran said:


> Kool học Trần Nguyên Hãn hả


Trường Công lập mang tiếng nhưng lại đóng nhìu tiền quá, như dân lập ấyhno:


----------



## tuaran

KoolKool said:


> Trường Công lập mang tiếng nhưng lại đóng nhìu tiền quá, như dân lập ấyhno:


thôi lo học đi,vô đại học rồi muốn "bay" bao nhiêu cũng được :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

tuaran said:


> thôi lo học đi,vô đại học rồi muốn "bay" bao nhiêu cũng được :lol:


Đại học là tầm nhìn, lo tốt nghiệp 12 đã hno:


----------



## Somrach

CAI INTroduce YOU thread đã biên' thành nơi nói chuyện ABOut School >.<


----------



## boy_ku

hi


----------



## Somrach

boy_ku said:


> hi


hello are u from thai ? ^^


----------



## rangkhua

mot lan` va` mai~ mai~...^^


----------



## going-higher

here is my mini biography
Toi la nguoi Vietnam mang 2 dong mau Vietnamese va Iraqi..y lon Chinese :lol: de ra o trong Saigon. Di ra nuoc ngoai luc 12 tuoi, Hien gio toi o tieu bang Mississippi (the poorest state in US) -Da? 10 nam roi toi chua ve tham lai que huong.


----------



## Barian_Boy

^^ So now you're 22, which means you were born in 1988, right?


----------



## going-higher

Barian_Boy said:


> ^^ So now you're 22, which means you were born in 1988, right?


Yes i was born in 88 and im still 21


----------



## popcorn69

10 year havent came back Vietnam ? you don't have any relatives here ?


----------



## Barian_Boy

going-higher said:


> Yes i was born in 88 and im still 21


22 chớ, tính ăn gian tuổi à. tui cũng sinh năm 88 nè :lol:

À, ý ông là chưa tới birthday chưa tính chớ giềy, nếu vậy còn tới hơn 5 tháng nữa mình mới 22, vẫn còn xuân chán ^ ^


----------



## heavyrain2408

going-higher said:


> here is my mini biography
> Toi la nguoi Vietnam mang 2 dong mau Vietnamese va Iraqi..y lon Chinese :lol: de ra o trong Saigon. Di ra nuoc ngoai luc 12 tuoi, Hien gio toi o tieu bang Mississippi (the poorest state in US) -Da? 10 nam roi toi chua ve tham lai que huong.


Typical Chinese Vietnamese :lol:
But it's still good that you consider yourself a Vietnamese while others converted to full Chinese and rejected any affiliation with Vietnam. Shame on those people! hno:


----------



## MikeyG

Chao Rangkhua,

Da vang biet viet tieng viet chut chut thoi. minh di bien luc 3 tuoi cho nen khong bao gio hoc o Vietnam. That su co mot dieu do minh rat la muon....

nho thoi lon dau co ai day minh viet va duoc chu viet. nen gio bay gio moi hoc va dap thoi. 

xin loi nau minh ko biet noi ranh. Tieng Anh Van thi biet tot roi


----------



## KoolKool

MikeyG said:


> Chao Rangkhua,
> 
> Da vang biet viet tieng viet chut chut thoi. minh di bien luc 3 tuoi cho nen khong bao gio hoc o Vietnam. That su co mot dieu do minh rat la muon....
> 
> nho thoi lon dau co ai day minh viet va duoc chu viet. nen gio bay gio moi hoc va dap thoi.
> 
> xin loi nau minh ko biet noi ranh. Tieng Anh Van thi biet tot roi


bạn nên tăng cường học tiếng Việt, down phần mềm hoặc mua sách về mà học.
Nên giữ trong người 80% là tiếng Việt,20% là tiếng Anh. hehehhe!^^


----------



## rangkhua

còn mình thì 100% việt. anh văn mình ngu zữ. hehe, ko sao. cố gắng lên, rồi tất cả sẽ tốt đẹp thôi, đừng buồn, trong này nhiều người dùng TV lắm, rùi quen dần thui bạn
there are many people in this forum who use vietnamse and E....


----------



## rangkhua

MikeyG, why don't you type proper Vietnamese with the appropriate diacritics? unikey 4.0 can help u.
i see some mistakes in your.... bài cậu viết ở trên . tớ sửa lại nhé:banana:
Chào Rangkhua
dạ vâng biết tiếng việt chút chút thôi, mình đi biên lúc 3 tuổi cho nên không bao giờ học ở Việt Nam. thật sự có một điều đó mình rất là muon...
nhỏ thới lớn đâu có ai dạy mình viết và duoc chữ viết nên bây giờ mới học và dap thôi
xin lỗi nau mình không biết nói rành. Tiếng anh văn thì biết tốt rồi

sửa thế này:

muon----buồn, thoi----tới, duoc----đọc, dap----tập, nau----nếu

why don't you use more Vietnamese in this forum? your Vietnamese will be better and better
tớ rất thích người học tiếng Việt, vì tớ thấy họ nói tiếng Việt rất dễ thương:lol::lol:...đừng ngại ngùng, mạnh dạn lên


----------



## HarryPham

đi hồi ba tuổi mà nói đc dzậy là vip lắm oài. Mình ở Vn từ nhỏ mà phát âm còn chưa ra giọng thủ đô nữa là


----------



## rangkhua

bác Harry, em buồn ngủ quá, phải đi ngủ sớm đey. có mình bác onl nói chiện với em. bai bai bac' nha


----------



## MikeyG

rangkhua said:


> MikeyG, why don't you type proper Vietnamese with the appropriate diacritics? unikey 4.0 can help u.
> i see some mistakes in your.... bài cậu viết ở trên . tớ sửa lại nhé:banana:
> Chào Rangkhua
> dạ vâng biết tiếng việt chút chút thôi, mình đi biên lúc 3 tuổi cho nên không bao giờ học ở Việt Nam. thật sự có một điều đó mình rất là muon...
> nhỏ thới lớn đâu có ai dạy mình viết và duoc chữ viết nên bây giờ mới học và dap thôi
> xin lỗi nau mình không biết nói rành. Tiếng anh văn thì biết tốt rồi
> 
> sửa thế này:
> 
> muon----buồn, thoi----tới, duoc----đọc, dap----tập, nau----nếu
> 
> why don't you use more Vietnamese in this forum? your Vietnamese will be better and better
> tớ rất thích người học tiếng Việt, vì tớ thấy họ nói tiếng Việt rất dễ thương:lol::lol:...đừng ngại ngùng, mạnh dạn lên


hehe...

thanks.. friend

The deal is that i can't not express in a deep meaningful to our discussion in vietnamese.. In a way i hope you can understand that. I can read viet preatty good.


----------



## rangkhua

MikeyG said:


> hehe...
> 
> thanks.. friend
> 
> The deal is that i can't not express in a deep meaningful to our discussion in vietnamese.. In a way i hope you can understand that. I can read viet preatty good.


no problem. tớ dịch tiếng Việt sang tiếng Việt giỏi lem'...i translate Vietnamese into Vietnamese very well...:lol::lol: chứ dịch tiếng anh sang tiếng Việt hơi bị kém...hehe :lol::lol: so sorry if you don't understand things what i write in E...


----------



## heavyrain2408

MikeyG said:


> hehe...
> 
> thanks.. friend
> 
> The deal is that i can't not express in a deep meaningful to our discussion in vietnamese.. In a way i hope you can understand that. I can read viet preatty good.


I find understanding your sentences in English quite difficult. :nuts:


----------



## rangkhua

heavyrain2408 said:


> I find understanding your sentences in English quite difficult. :nuts:


so am i^^


----------



## White Bear

Chinatown đi Ai Cập xem xác ướp rồi. Khi nào về vào đây trình diện ta nghe chưa?


----------



## blue_milkyway88

^^ hắn qua đó rồi vu khống, xuyên tạc là cái xác đó ko phải của vua bạch đại hùng mà dc nhồi bông vô cho giống con gấu :lol:


----------



## heavyrain2408

rangkhua said:


> so am i^^


Phải viết là "So do I" mới đúng ngữ pháp chứ nhỉ?:lol:


----------



## rangkhua

me too... mi tu... me too...

oke ko?


----------



## BMT1

Quên mất, hôm nay phải vô đây chào ae 1 phát, lần đầu tiên và là lần cuối cùng. nickname BMT1 sẽ không còn xuất hiện.


----------



## giangpro

BMT1 said:


> Quên mất, hôm nay phải vô đây chào ae 1 phát, lần đầu tiên và là lần cuối cùng. nickname BMT1 sẽ không còn xuất hiện.


đi tự tử hả ? bình tĩnh đi , đời còn dài


----------



## HarryPham

gọi cảnh sát mau trên BMT có ng muốn tự tử kìa


----------



## SaigonCitizen

BMT1 said:


> Quên mất, hôm nay phải vô đây chào ae 1 phát, lần đầu tiên và là lần cuối cùng. nickname BMT1 sẽ không còn xuất hiện.


BMT2 sẽ xuất hiện.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NT_inmyheart

ý nói là không xuất hiện ở cái thread này nữa.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Hi everyone, how is the forum these days? Anything to report?


----------



## Saigoneseguy

nguyend said:


> ^^chính ta... một đại trượng phu, đường đường chính chính mà bị thằng Thái Lang nhãi ranh banned . Hắn đã hối lỗi sau khi ta lên đời hắn phát , chẳng thấy hắn động tĩnh gì , chắc bít lỗi rùi.


I think it was a lesson for you to not making any more trouble, not something to brag about. I'm not certain you'll be given a third chance next time.


----------



## KoolKool

Saigoneseguy said:


> I think it was a lesson for you to not making any more trouble, not something to brag about. I'm not certain you'll be given a third chance next time.


anh saigonese,cho em xin nick yahoo đi!:banana:


----------



## going-higher

KoolKool said:


> anh saigonese,cho em xin nick yahoo đi!:banana:


hey kool anh cho em cai nick yahoo cua thang pede duoc khong?


----------



## KoolKool

going-higher said:


> hey kool anh cho em cai nick yahoo cua thang pede duoc khong?


thôi!


----------



## Lovetubehouse

Hey,chào mọi người.Tui là thành viên mới gia nhập,có gì khó khăn mong mọi người giúp đỡ hen.


----------



## giangpro

Lovetubehouse said:


> Hey,chào mọi người.Tui là thành viên mới gia nhập,có gì khó khăn mong mọi người giúp đỡ hen.


Oh, welcom  , nhưng mà vào rom này mà love tubehouse là khổ đấy nha.


----------



## Lovetubehouse

Tại nghe nói níu muốn nổi tiếng là phải làm scandal nên đành làm vậy thoy :bash::bash::bash::nuts:


----------



## giangpro

Lovetubehouse said:


> Tại nghe nói níu muốn nổi tiếng là phải làm scandal nên đành làm vậy thoy :bash::bash::bash::nuts:


Are you Jimmyfa????


----------



## KoolKool

giangpro said:


> Are you Jimmyfa????


Jimmy vẫn còn sống mà,tội gì dùng thuật shadow clone jutsu cho tốn Chacờ ra!:lol:


----------



## White Bear

KoolKool said:


> Jimmy vẫn còn sống mà,tội gì dùng thuật shadow clone jutsu cho tốn Chacờ ra!:lol:





going-higher said:


> hey kool anh cho em cai *nick yahoo* cua thang pede duoc khong?


Kool Kool, mi mà còn nói vớ vỉn nữa là ta đưa nick yahoo của mi cho going-higer đó ^^

muốn ko: naxxxxxxxx :lol:

Going-higher dữ lắm đó, ko đc spam nữa nha Kool :lol:


----------



## going-higher

White Bear said:


> Kool Kool, mi mà còn nói vớ vỉn nữa là ta đưa nick yahoo của mi cho going-higer đó ^^
> 
> muốn ko: naxxxxxxxx :lol:
> 
> Going-higher dữ lắm đó, ko đc spam nữa nha Kool :lol:


Yes, cho ta nick yahoo cua em koolkool di WB :banana:


----------



## KoolKool

going-higher said:


> Yes, cho ta nick yahoo cua em koolkool di WB :banana:


[email protected]
[email protected]
thích thì chìu sợ quái gì! Kool ko sợ bị send virus đâu,bởi vì đã đc trang bị 1 trình diệt virus cực mạnh rồi!:lol:


----------



## coolink

KoolKool said:


> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> thích thì chìu sợ quái gì! Kool ko sợ bị send virus đâu,bởi vì đã đc trang bị 1 trình diệt virus cực mạnh rồi!:lol:


ai cần chửi để giảm stress thì nên ađd nick này...:lol:


----------



## giangpro

Mỗi lần nhìn thấy bác coolink là 1 lần nhìn thấy avatar mới của bác.


----------



## going-higher

KoolKool said:


> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> thích thì chìu sợ quái gì! Kool ko sợ bị send virus đâu,bởi vì đã đc trang bị 1 trình diệt virus cực mạnh rồi!:lol:


ok de minh keu thang ban pede add nick kool. No thich noi chuyen voi con trai moi lon len lam :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

going-higher said:


> ok de minh keu thang ban pede add nick kool. No thich noi chuyen voi con trai moi lon len lam :lol:


Oái!


----------



## saigonlove

Jimmifa là ai.. tiểu sử ra sao có ai kể cho tụi tui mới dzô nghe hông? chứ nghe nhắc him hoài....


----------



## going-higher

saigonlove said:


> Jimmifa là ai.. tiểu sử ra sao có ai kể cho tụi tui mới dzô nghe hông? chứ nghe nhắc him hoài....


Jimmifa la 1 nhan tai, anh hung cuu nuoc, he is very very courageous unfortunately he die.. nobody know how he die but his legend live on


----------



## coolink

ta có 1 ý kiến 
các threads thành phố trong phần hình ảnh cityscape phải làm sticky hết theo thứ tự ABC......để các members mới hay người cũ cũng vậy, muốn post thì tìm theo ABC mà post, chứ thời gian gần đây mấy cái threads giống giống nhau nhiều qúa, loạn xì ngầu hết

1 thành phố mà nhiều khi có 2-3-4-5 cái threads tùm lum hết, click vào mất thời giờ......già hết cả người, xấu hết cả người


----------



## vanboy2

No,its not going to work by sticky thread.You have to let the thread die itseft if nobody visit often.I will talk to Saigoneseguy to rearrange by merging threads in the same Province.


----------



## HarryPham

vanboy2 said:


> No,its not going to work by sticky thread.You have to let the thread die itseft if nobody visit often.I will talk to Saigoneseguy to rearrange by merging threads in the same Province.


đề nghị vanboy 2 tách Nha Trang và Đà Nẵng ra dùm, hai tp này ko cùng province, mà cách nhau đến 500km lận, lần sau mấy bạn muốn nhập làm ơn cho thảo luận để tránh trường hợp nhầm lẫn ko đáng có này 

P/S Có thread Sơn Trà thuộc ĐN lại ko đc nhập vào Đn còn NT và ĐN cách xa lại nhập lại :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## coolink

Sài Gòn, Hà Nội là 2 thành phố lớn nên phải có những mục riêng......những thành phố hạng 2 là Đà Nẵng, Huế, Nha Trang, Vũng Tàu, Hạ Long thì vẫn chấp nhận được 2 mục hình ảnh và xây dựng.
Có nhiều members thấy thành phố này có thread này kia cũng bắt chước làm threads, với những công trình xây lèo tèo vài cái chẳng bao giờ thấy xây, làm rối hết mắt và forum.

Cái gì ít nó mới có giá trị, nhiều qúa nó bội thực.
nếu chỉ có vài cái xây dựng thì bỏ vào trang hình ảnh, để nguòi ta vào trang hình ảnh người ta nhìn thành phố rồi người ta nhìn xây dựng........không cần thiết phải làm mấy cái trang xây dựng riêng cho Đà Lạt, Vinh, Quảng NAm, Hà Nam gì gì đó............mấy chỗ đó không nhiều, mà người ta vào coi người ta không quan tâm.

không những mất thời giờ coi mà mất thời giờ người post, nhiều khi post tùm lum, trang xây dựng chẳng có gì nên đem hình ảnh vớ vẩn của thành phố vào, còn trang hình ảnh thì post lại y như trang xây dựng...........cái này không giới thiệu thành phố mình cho người xem, vì khi bội thực người ta sẽ chẳng quan tâm nữa.

Lúc trước ta vào trang Nha Trang, Đà Lạt mỗi ngày, bây giờ không còn, vì nó qúa nhiều, 2-3 trang, mà cái nào cũng giống giống nhau,,,,chẳng nhớ cái nào coi rồi cái nào chưa coi.

Nếu bây giở chỉ có 1 trang Vinh, thì ta đã vào hằng ngày coi, nhưng bây giờ Vinh xây dựng, rồi Nam Định, rồi Hà Nam, Hà Bắc gi gì 2-3 trang ...SG, HN làm sao thì cũng phải bắt chước y như vậy.

Cái lý do mà có trang "north VN project" và "south Vn projects" là để post những thành phố, thị xã nhỏ, ít xây dựng, lâu lâu mới có.......nên khi cần chỉ vào đúng miền nam hay bắc là thấy mấy công trình của mấy thành phố, thị xã đó. Bây giờ chủ nhân của mấy cái threads đó không có công trình nhiều nên nuôi nó bằng cách spam, làm cho rối hết mấy công trình xây dựng đàng hoàng của Sai Gòn, Hà Nội......nhiều khi 1 ngày mà nó biến mất tiêu qua trang khác vì mấy cái thread không quan trong, với những content không quan trọng

Ta cũng có lúc giỡn chơi nhưng phải biết giới hạn........spam, cãi nhau, cũng có lúc, chứ liên tù tì mỗi ngày hằng trăm posts làm người ta chóng cả mặt

mỡ threads mới, thì nên có ý nuôi nó lâu dài
ở đây, titanic nuôi thread SG, Tq làm cho Hànội, ta làm cho trang nhà thờ, tất cả cũng trên dưới 5-6 năm.

tại sao không nên lập thread lẻ tẻ? vì nếu không nuôi nó, nó sẽ chết và chìm vào quên lãng, rồi khi người ta cần tìm thông tin người ta không thấy được mấy cái hình ảnh tin tức của mấy cái threads lẻ tẻ đó, mà người ta chỉ tìm tin tức hình ảnh trong mấy cái thread chính, của các thành phố chính.

đây là vấn đề: đà nẵng, sơn trà =1
nha trang, cam ranh =1
hạ long, quảng ninh, hòn gai =1
đà lạt, bảo lộc =1

nhét nó vào 1, để làm phong phú cái threads và làm cho nó đầy đủ tài liệu, không nên chia năm xè bảy.

Mỗi mục đâu có nhiều? ngoài skybar ra thì mấy mục khác chỉ có vài trang, nếu là member mới thì lục vài trang là ra cái threads mình cần tìm. Mỗi lần post hình ta cũng phải mò trong trang cũ, mò không ra ta post vào cái nào gần nhất........chứ không nên lập thread mới khi không cần.

càng làm người ta bội thực với tin tức và nhiều threads cho thành phố mình thì người ta càng ngán và càng chẳng muốn coi.
SG , HN là 2 thành phố lớn mà nhiều lúc nhiều dự án, và threads qúa coi cũng mệt,,,,,,,,,,mấy thành phố nhỏ khác chỉ làm rối hết lên


----------



## going-higher

^^ i agreed with CL. We need to reorganize Cityscape and photography section again. There are too many threads in there make me lazy to click in for a look


----------



## coolink

ta moi lại rồi bây giờ mới thấy threads haiphong-doson, cantho-project, quảng-ninh mỗi thread chỉ có vài posts....và nhiều nhiều threads nữa
mấy cái threads này bây giờ coi như đã chết, trong khi nó có thể nằm trong trang Cần Thơ Hải Phòng bình thuờng và người ta vào coi có thể trở về trang củ để tìm tài liệu

người ta cần quality chứ không cần quantity

ta không khó tính
nhưng mà mấy thành phố nhỏ, ít dự án xây dựng, muốn người ta quan tâm, thì nên gọn gàng dễ tìm, dễ hiều, nhất là người ngoại quốc muốn tìm 1 nơi nào đó của VN, người ta sẽ không mắc công mò nhiều


----------



## White Bear

I totally agree with u, coolink ^^
more photos, more updates and more russian posts plzzzz


----------



## White Bear

*I/ Projects and Construction:*
[Saigon] New Project
[Saigon] Construction Update
...
[Hanoi] New Project
[Hanoi] Construction Update
...
[Da Nang] Pro & Cons
[Nha Trang - Khanh Hoa] Pro & Cons
[Phan Thiet - Binh Thuan] Pro & Cons
[Hai Phong] Pro & Cons
[Binh Duong - Binh Phuoc] Cons & Photos

~~~~~~~~~~
*II/ Photos:*
[Hanoi - capital of VN] Photos
[Hanoi] Panorama
[Hanoi] Old Photos
...
[Saigon] Panorama
[Saigon] City Life and Photos
[Saigon] Old Photos
...
[Da Nang - one of most beautiful beach in the world] Photos
[Nha Trang - Khanh Hoa] - most beautiful bay....
[Da Lat]
[Sa Pa]
[Hue] - ancient capital
[Ha Long - Quang Ninh] - World Heritage
[Da Lat - Lam Dong] - Pro & Photos
[Central Highland] - Pro & Photos
[North Vietnam] Photos
[South China beach] Photos: Ninh Thuan, Phu Yen,...
[Churches...] by coolink

~~~~~~~~
*III/ Sky Bar:*
[Vietnamese Foods]
[Vietnamese gái đẹp chai & chai đẹp gái]
[News] for Nguyenthanhtung
[News] for phản động
[News] for cháu ngon bác hồ
[Polls] by Harry Spam
[Multiplied thread] for jimmyfa (aka namcam, phuong hoang, hongnhung, nguoi doi, vitdet, nidoken...)


----------



## going-higher

^^ :lol: our house need to be clean up again and there is too many spamming around here hno:


----------



## giangpro

Hi , phần project thì gom mấy tỉnh thành it project lại thì ok , nhưng mà phần photos , ai muốn tạo cho tỉnh nào thì ok thôi , có sao đâu , vì hình ảnh thì cứ chụp là có , ko khan hiếm như project. quan trọng là lập ra rồi thì phải nuôi nó thế nào thôi


----------



## huevietnam

Coolink nói chí phải, bây giờ vào xem loạn quá rùi, xưa xưa nay nay gì quá nhiều, mọc như nấm sau mưa hno:

Luôn tiện cho hỏi thread *Hue Cuisine* bên *Skybar* thất lạc đi đâu? Thread này cũng đang được đầu tư bài vở hình ảnh rất công phu. hno:


----------



## giangpro

huevietnam said:


> Coolink nói chí phải, bây giờ vào xem loạn quá rùi, xưa xưa nay nay gì quá nhiều, mọc như nấm sau mưa hno:
> 
> Luôn tiện cho hỏi thread *Hue Cuisine* bên *Skybar* thất lạc đi đâu? Thread này cũng đang được đầu tư bài vở hình ảnh rất công phu. hno:


lol , Hue Cuisine gộp vào vietnamese food đó mà :banana: :bash: :lol: :nuts: hno:


----------



## tq

White Bear said:


> ~~~~~~~~
> *III/ Sky Bar:*
> [Vietnamese Foods]
> [Vietnamese gái đẹp chai & chai đẹp gái]
> [News] for Nguyenthanhtung
> [News] for phản động
> [News] for cháu ngon bác hồ
> [Polls] by Harry Spam
> [Multiplied thread] for jimmyfa (aka namcam, phuong hoang, hongnhung, nguoi doi, vitdet, nidoken...)


for skybar maybe

[culture] Vietnamese movies and music
[news] (latest headline)
[poll] 
[clips]
....


----------



## galakha

tùm lum tùm la hết


----------



## White Bear

tq said:


> for skybar maybe
> 
> [culture] Vietnamese movies and music
> [news] (latest headline)
> [poll]
> [clips]
> ....


*IV/ Transportation*
[Saigon] - Tan Son Nhat int'l airport
[Hanoi] - Noi Bai int'l airport
[Vietnam Aviation]
[Vietnam Railways]
[Vietnam Roads & Highways]

biết là ngoài cao ốc ra thì nói các đề tài khác được. Nhưng bây giờ thấy có một số em muốn biến cái SSC này thành forum nói chuyện tầm phào và cũng có người reply.. 

Nếu muốn nói chuyện chính trị, mời vào x-cafe, ttvnol...
Chuyện giật gân kinh di: truongton
Chuyen teen: vietyo, kenh14
Chuyện về computers: ddth
Chuyện tào lao, đủ thứ trên đời: thanhnienxame, yeutretho...

dạo này mấy mem hay nói về cao ốc chẳng thấy đâu: saigonily, coolink, chinatown, kosaykove.... tưởng tượng mai mốt SSC sẽ toàn versions của jimmyfa và rangkhua :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## rangkhua

đâu. ta có spam mấy đâu mà
với lại skybar ko tám chiện thì làm gì nào? chẵng lẽ lại đăng mấy cái dự án lên à
ngta vào có phải tám thui đâu, ngta còn xem nữa mà


----------



## galakha

White Bear said:


> *IV/ Transportation*
> [Saigon] - Tan Son Nhat int'l airport
> [Hanoi] - Noi Bai int'l airport
> [Vietnam Aviation]
> [Vietnam Railways]
> [Vietnam Roads & Highways]
> 
> biết là ngoài cao ốc ra thì nói các đề tài khác được. Nhưng bây giờ thấy có một số em muốn biến cái SSC này thành forum nói chuyện tầm phào và cũng có người reply..
> 
> Nếu muốn nói chuyện chính trị, mời vào x-cafe, ttvnol...
> Chuyện giật gân kinh di: truongton
> Chuyen teen: vietyo, kenh14
> Chuyện về computers: ddth
> Chuyện tào lao, đủ thứ trên đời: thanhnienxame, yeutretho...
> 
> dạo này mấy mem hay nói về cao ốc chẳng thấy đâu: saigonily, coolink, chinatown, kosaykove.... tưởng tượng mai mốt SSC sẽ toàn versions của jimmyfa và rangkhua :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


Bạn rangkhua đã nói là mục đích bạn ấy vào đây không phải vì skycraper mà ^^


----------



## coolink

ta không chê mấy cái threads lẻ tẻ......có nhiều thông tin rất đặc biêt, nhưng nó không trong mục chính và không ai vào liên tục nên một thời gian nó biến mất, và nó không có mặt trong cái thread chính để người ta thấy lúc người ta cần.

có rất nhiều người ngồi tìm lại threads cũ, đề tìm hình ảnh tài liệu cũ.

tốt nhất không chờ bao nhiêu posts mới đóng threads, mà mỗi năm đóng threads 1 lần, khoảng Noel tháng 12...... rồi bỏ vào archive ghi là thread năm 2008, 2009, 2010........cần gì người ta nhớ năm đó người ta vào archive tìm.....năm mới vạn sự cần thay mới


----------



## rangkhua

galakha said:


> Bạn rangkhua đã nói là mục đích bạn ấy vào đây không phải vì skycraper mà ^^


:bash::bash:ta thấy trong này cũng có nhiều cái để xem mà....
với lại ta thấy thế hệ trẻ đang dần chiếm vị trí lớn trong 4rum này, những người trẻ xuất hiện ngày càng nhiều---->>>đó là tương lai của 4 rum này:banana::banana: ,những người già ít xuất ihiện hơn, điều đó ko có nghĩa là họ ko đóng vai trò gì, mà có nghĩa vai trò hiện tại của họ là đưa ra những lời khuyên + kinh nghiệm + thực tế.... :nuts::nuts:
ví dụ như ta nè, bi giờ ta kòn đi học thì ta chưa có quan tâm nhiều mấy cái đó, nhưng độ vài năm nữa, bít đâu ta lại làm nhíp ảnh gia, làm chủ thầu, làm kiến trúc ....ta lại quan tâm đến sky... thì sao?


----------



## KoolKool

mai là 1-6,quốc tế thíu nhi rùi,các bác có chuẩn bị gì chưa?^^:nuts::lol:


----------



## coolink

KoolKool said:


> mai là 1-6,quốc tế thíu nhi rùi,các bác có chuẩn bị gì chưa?^^:nuts::lol:


để bác mở ya-hu bác add nickname của cháu.......mai quốc tế thiếu nhi bác lên bác chửi cho cháu thúi luôn


----------



## HarryPham

coolink said:


> để bác mở ya-hu bác add nickname của cháu.......mai quốc tế thiếu nhi bác lên bác chửi cho cháu thúi luôn


Posts: 14,055 

thật là đáng nể :nuts:


----------



## beetle1007

Hi all,
I'm an M&E engineer & I lv Tall building. Now i live & working in Sai Gon. Hope Sai Gon hv a lot of tall buildings as HongKong.kaka


----------



## vanboy2

wow one post since dec/2009?that is unbelievable .


----------



## Archangel_VN

^^ may be he created several account at one time then use them everytime he wants new ones:lol:


----------



## vo.mvac

HarryPham said:


> ác nha tự nhiên đem tui ra bình loạn nha :bash::bash::bash:


haha. Lâu lâu chọc Harry cho tức lên mới vui. :lol:


----------



## vo.mvac

beetle1007 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm an M&E engineer & I lv Tall building. Now i live & working in Sai Gon. Hope Sai Gon hv a lot of tall buildings as HongKong.kaka


Hi! I'm an M&E Engineer too. I was born in Huế city and have been living in HCMC from 2001.


----------



## KoolKool

M&E Engineer. Ah! Kool bít rùi, kool có chú họ của chị họ của cháu họ của kool làm nghề đó^^.
M&E nghĩa là Madam và Eva, kĩ sư chuyên thiết kế các công trình kiến trúc nội thất dành riêng cho các quý bà,quý cô. Kiểu như là thiết kế cái phòng tắm í!









Nghề này chắc là kiếm đc mấy chục triệu tháng,đc thế kool cũng mún làm!


----------



## Danieldong

KoolKool said:


> M&E Engineer. Ah! Kool bít rùi, kool có chú họ của chị họ của cháu họ của kool làm nghề đó^^.
> M&E nghĩa là Madam và Eva, kĩ sư chuyên thiết kế các công trình kiến trúc nội thất dành riêng cho các quý bà,quý cô. Kiểu như là thiết kế cái phòng tắm í!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nghề này chắc là kiếm đc mấy chục triệu tháng,đc thế kool cũng mún làm!


Kool tiếu lâm thật :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HarryPham

vo.mvac said:


> haha. Lâu lâu chọc Harry cho tức lên mới vui. :lol:


^^^^^^^^

tức rồi đó :bash::bash::bash:

bác Võ vui chưa :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

P/S nóng quá phải uống Dr.Thanh giải nhiệt thôi 

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## White Bear

Hairy Spam, bạn spam nhiều quá sẽ thành Hungry Spam


----------



## vo.mvac

KoolKool said:


> M&E Engineer. Ah! Kool bít rùi, kool có chú họ của chị họ của cháu họ của kool làm nghề đó^^.
> M&E nghĩa là Madam và Eva, kĩ sư chuyên thiết kế các công trình kiến trúc nội thất dành riêng cho các quý bà,quý cô. Kiểu như là thiết kế cái phòng tắm í!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nghề này chắc là kiếm đc mấy chục triệu tháng,đc thế kool cũng mún làm!


Uhm, cố gắng học cho giỏi để đc phục vụ cho madam&eva nhé Kool. Nói chung là sướng lắm, mà kiếm xiền cũng sướng nữa :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Somrach

hi i'm Sơ mi rách


----------



## vo.mvac

*20g tối nay ngày 05/06 sẽ diễn ra lễ khai mạc Festival Huế 2010. Mời anh em, bạn bè thân hữu gần xa về Huế tham dự nhé!*


----------



## KoolKool

vo.mvac said:


> *20g tối nay ngày 05/06 sẽ diễn ra lễ khai mạc Festival Huế 2010. Mời anh em, bạn bè thân hữu gần xa về Huế tham dự nhé!*


Có THTT ko? Kênh mấy?


----------



## rangkhua

Somrach said:


> hi i'm Sơ mi rách



wellcome. nice 2 meet u.


----------



## KoolKool

Dạo này,trong rum có nhìu người lạm dụng chức năng ignore quá, mà forum quốc tế SCC kool nghĩ ko nên có chức năng này,nó chĩ tăng thêm sự bất đồng,hận thù giữa các thành viên mà thôi.
Khi nào kool kiến nghị admin xem có bỏ cái đó đc ko!^^


----------



## Somrach

rangkhua said:


> wellcome. nice 2 meet u.


yea for a long time :lol:


----------



## going-higher

KoolKool said:


> Dạo này,trong rum có nhìu người lạm dụng chức năng ignore quá, mà forum quốc tế SCC kool nghĩ ko nên có chức năng này,nó chĩ tăng thêm sự bất đồng,hận thù giữa các thành viên mà thôi.
> Khi nào kool kiến nghị admin xem có bỏ cái đó đc ko!^^


Yeah neu koolkool khong spam thi nguoi ta dau co lam dung chuc nang ignore lol i never use ignore button before (well i did couple time when a troll posting sh*t in here) now im gonna use it, have to follow titanic98 footstep


----------



## KoolKool

going-higher said:


> Yeah neu koolkool khong spam thi nguoi ta dau co lam dung chuc nang ignore lol i never use ignore button before (well i did couple time when a troll posting sh*t in here) now im gonna use it, have to follow titanic98 footstep


White bear nữa,hắn là 1 kẻ đáng ghét,đã lừa tình kool bít lần,bây giờ hắn chia tay lun với kool! Người đâu mà bạc bẽo thế!


----------



## going-higher

^^ :lol:


----------



## MikeyG

what are we talking about??


----------



## KoolKool

MikeyG said:


> what are we talking about??


And you,what are you talking about?:cheers::cheers:


----------



## AsianDragons

Oz-Asian, would love to know more about Vietnam.

Doing HSC like many other Viets in Oz :nuts:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Welcome! May I ask what's your ethnic background?


----------



## saigonlove

Một mem mới nói chuyện rất sock. Mới mở miệng hỏi vì sao lại chê món ăn Saigon thì trả lại 1 tràn......... Mod có nên xử lí không !


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1140653&page=2


----------



## AsianDragons

Saigoneseguy said:


> Welcome! May I ask what's your ethnic background?


Khmer/Han


----------



## saigonlove

Vào đây mà xem dân Đà Nẵng nói chuyện nè..


danangnumber1 said:


> da em o Sg duoc 1 ngay,an duoc 1 lan.muon hoi gi nua ko tra loi luon con banh beo vo dung kia!noi chuyen ma nhu muon can nguoi ta vay?ai lay mat cuc xuong cua cu*ng roi ha?sua~ ca ngay on ao qua nha!:bash::bash:



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58323447#post58323447

Tui không nghĩ là tui gây chuyện với bác này. Khi bác chê "bánh tráng trộn" của Sàigon dỡ thì tui kêu ăn món khác. Bó tay.


----------



## chinatown

chơi méc hả? 

Bị chửi phải chửi lại, ai chơi méc. :bash:


----------



## giangpro

:lol:


----------



## heavyrain2408

AsianDragons said:


> Oz-Asian, would love to know more about Vietnam.
> 
> Doing HSC like many other Viets in Oz :nuts:


What does HSC stand for? High School Cert?

Btw, r u Oz-Asian or Asian-Oz? :nuts:


----------



## rangkhua

ta cũng bó cánh với chinatown


----------



## AsianDragons

heavyrain2408 said:


> What does HSC stand for? High School Cert?
> 
> Btw, r u Oz-Asian or Asian-Oz? :nuts:


Higher School Certificate, for year 12

Me, I'm Asian-born in Australia, I live in a highly multicultural area near Cabramatta, which has the largest amount of Asians and largest amount of Viets, ask any one from Sydney "Cabramatta".


----------



## saigonlove

chinatown said:


> chơi méc hả?
> 
> Bị chửi phải chửi lại, ai chơi méc. :bash:


 Cái này là báo cáo sai phạm cho mod để ban ban ban ban.... :lol:
Hic..chửi lại bị ban luôn là die !


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Thanks tomdoan & haikiller for their amazing job at this wikipedia page:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Vietnam

Take a look!


----------



## White Bear

Hôm ni MOD làm việc vất vả nhỉ. Forum VN giờ nhìn khoa học hơn, dự án dễ kiếm hơn. Thanks ^^


----------



## going-higher

Keep up the good work Mods and members :cheers:


----------



## chinatown

tomdoan là ai vậy? thấy sinh năm 1992, trẻ quá.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Chia tách forum sẽ dự kiến như thế này:

Miền Bắc: Bắc Bộ đến Nghệ An và Hà Tĩnh.

Miền Trung: Từ Quảng Bình Ninh Thuận và các tỉnh Tây Nguyên (trừ Lâm Đồng).

Miền Nam: Từ Bình Thuận, Lâm Đồng đến phần còn lại. 

Có ai có ý kiến gì không?


----------



## saigonlove

Không ổn rồi. Tui thấy mem miền Trung không hợp với Tây Nguyên lắm.... tiêu biểu Thread BMT và Huế đó....
Ý kiến khác !


----------



## NT_inmyheart

Huế với BMT ko còn nữa đâu, tại mấy bửa có mem phá thôi. Xin dành lại Đà Lạt cho miền Trung, vì thấy mem chủ yếu update cho Đà Lạt là Harry, Harry quê ở Đà Lạt nữa.


----------



## giangpro

saigonlove said:


> Không ổn rồi. Tui thấy mem miền Trung không hợp với Tây Nguyên lắm.... tiêu biểu Thread BMT và Huế đó....
> Ý kiến khác !


ko thể chiều lòng tất cả mọi ng , mâu thuẫn lớn nhất tồn tại trong 4rom này là mâu thuẫn HN , SG. Mod tách ra để hạn chế phần nào những cuộc tranh luận cãi nhau vô bổ giữa 2 bên.


----------



## HarryPham

ủa sao Lâm Đồng và Bình THuận bị cắt về Nam dzậy 

tui thấy ko nhất thiết phải có 4rum miền trung đâu cứ cắt từ *Huế vào Nam* là 1 sub là đc roài (như cái *[Central and Southern] Projects* đó) còn lại là 4rum miền bắc. theo tình hình cãi lộn như bây giờ thì như dzậy là hợp oài


----------



## saigonlove

giangpro said:


> ko thể chiều lòng tất cả mọi ng , mâu thuẫn lớn nhất tồn tại trong 4rom này là mâu thuẫn HN , SG. Mod tách ra để hạn chế phần nào những cuộc tranh luận cãi nhau vô bổ giữa 2 bên.


 Vậy lấy theo địa lý.
Miền Bắc từ Hà Giang đến NGhệ AN.
Miền TRung từ Hà tĩnh đến Ninh Thuận (Gồm cả Tây Nguyên)
Miền Nam Đông Nam Bộ với miền Tây.
Hải Đảo : TS-HS.... :lol:


----------



## chinatown

saigonlove said:


> Vậy lấy theo địa lý.
> Miền Bắc từ Hà Giang đến NGhệ AN.
> Miền TRung từ Hà tĩnh đến Ninh Thuận (Gồm cả Tây Nguyên)
> Miền Nam Đông Nam Bộ với miền Tây.
> Hải Đảo : TS-HS.... :lol:


cho Jimmyfa làm mod hải đảo đi.


----------



## White Bear

Saigoneseguy said:


> Chia tách forum sẽ dự kiến như thế này:
> 
> Miền Bắc: Bắc Bộ đến Nghệ An và Hà Tĩnh.
> 
> Miền Trung: Từ Quảng Bình Ninh Thuận và các tỉnh Tây Nguyên (trừ Lâm Đồng).
> 
> Miền Nam: Từ Bình Thuận, Lâm Đồng đến phần còn lại.
> 
> Có ai có ý kiến gì không?


Thanh Hóa cho vào đâu? :lol:
Vậy cũng được, từ giờ nguyenthanhtung và Hairy Spam có nhà rùi

Hay chia vậy đi:
- Miền Nam: dưới sông Bến Hải
- Miền Bắc: trên sông Bến Hải

Hoặc:
- Miền Bắc: Từ Thanh Hóa ra
- Bắc Trung Bộ: Thanh Hóa - Quảng Bình
- Nam Trung Bộ + Cao Nguyên: Đà Nẽng đến Bình Thuận
- Miền Nam: Phần còn lại.

Tại sao miền Chung lại chia làm 2? Để cho 2 spammer Hairy Spam và nguyenthanhtung khỏi đánh nhau. Nữa là ta hay quan tâm đến mấy cái thread Nha Trang, Huế hơn là quê hương bác hồ :banana:


----------



## White Bear

Nên có thêm phần Transportation vì ta thấy cũng nhiều người ở đây có liên quan đến civil aviation, railways, super cars... gì đó.

Và Cultural để nhét mấy cái thức ăn, nhạc nhẽo, hài, hot boy... vào trong đó. Thanks MOD

jimmyfa đề nghị từ giờ MOD đừng banned nữa. Nếu ko có jimmyfa làm sao có Vietnamese Food, Vietnamese Hotboy, Vietnamese Tunnel... đề nghị ko chấp jimmyfa. Đả đảo MOD!


----------



## popcorn69

ko cần chia như thế cho rắc rối ra ,lẻ tẻ


----------



## White Bear

Vậy là non sông lại bị chia cắt sao?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-6sbyFZFL8


----------



## HarryPham

*Phương án 1* chia thành 2 Subforum 

1 [Central and Southern] Developments Projects : gồm các thread từ Quảng Trị trở vào

2 [Northern] Developments and Projects : các thread từ Quảng Bình trở ra

*Phương án 2* chia thành 3 Subforum 

1 [Northern] Developments and Projects : các thread từ Thanh Hóa trở ra

2 [Central] Developments Projects : gồm các thread từ Nghệ An trở vào đến Bình Thuận + Tây Nguyên

3 [Southern] Developments Projects : Các thread từ Đồng Nai trở xuống

*Phương án 3* chia thành 4 Subforum

1 [Northern] Developments and Projects : các thread từ Thanh Hóa trở ra

2 [North Central] Developments Projects : gồm các thread từ Nghệ An trở vào đến Thừa Thiên Huế

3 [South Central] Developments Projects : gồm các thread từ Đà Nẵng trở vào đến Bình Thuận + Tây Nguyên

4 [Southern] Developments Projects : Các thread từ Đồng Nai trở xuống

*Phương án 4* chia thành 6 Subforum

1 [Northern] Developments and Projects : các thread từ Ninh Bình trở ra

2 [North Central] Developments Projects : gồm các thread từ Thanh Hóa trở vào đến Hà Tĩnh

3 [Center Central] Developments Projects : gồm các thread từ Quảng Bình trở vào đến Quãng Ngãi

4 [South Central] Developments Projects : gồm các thread từ Bình Định trở vào đến Bình Thuận + Tây Nguyên

5 [East Southern] Developments Projects : Các thread từ Đồng Nai trở xuống đến Long An

6 [West Southern] Developments Projects : Các thread từ Tiền Giang trở xuống đến Cà Mau

_P/S vì miền Tây Bắc ko có dự án nào lớn nên ko thể tách thành ĐB và TB đc_

*Phương án 5* không chia gì hết cứ ráng mà chung sống trong một cái Projects and Construction là đc oài


----------



## NT_inmyheart

Nên chia ra 3 sub-4rom Bắc - Trung - Nam

+ Mình nghĩ nên hỏi mem vinh, Thanh Hóa muốn về Miền Trung hay miền Bắc. 
+ Chấp nhận nhượng cho Miền Nam Ninh Thuận, Bình Thuận nhưng ko nhượng Đà Lạt


----------



## HarryPham

NT_inmyheart said:


> Nên chia ra 3 sub-4rom Bắc - Trung - Nam
> 
> + Mình nghĩ nên hỏi mem vinh, Thanh Hóa muốn về Miền Trung hay miền Bắc.
> + Chấp nhận nhượng cho Miền Nam Ninh Thuận, Bình Thuận nhưng ko nhượng Đà Lạt


một tất đất cũng ko cho :lol: *Ninh Thuận, Bình Thuận, Lâm Đồng* là của miền Trung :banana::banana::banana:

P/S trong trường hợp mem miền Nam dành dữ quá thì cắt luôn *Khánh Hòa và ĐăkNông* về miền Nam cho trọn bộ


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Cảm ơn các bạn. Kế hoạch cứ thế mà làm nhé.


----------



## NT_inmyheart

HarryPham said:


> một tất đất cũng ko cho :lol: *Ninh Thuận, Bình Thuận, Lâm Đồng* là của miền Trung :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> P/S trong trường hợp mem miền Nam dành dữ quá thì cắt luôn *Khánh Hòa và ĐăkNông* về miền Nam cho trọn bộ


Huh - Câu sau đá câu trước.:bash:

Phải ntn này:

"Đà Lạt là của miền Trung, Người miền Trung là một, sông có thể cạn, núi có thể mòn, song chân lý ấy không bao giờ thay đổi"  

(xin mượn câu của Bác Hồ)


----------



## rangkhua

sao lại tách vậy. buồn quá cơ.


----------



## going-higher

Saigoneseguy said:


> Chia tách forum sẽ dự kiến như thế này:
> 
> Miền Bắc: Bắc Bộ đến Nghệ An và Hà Tĩnh.
> 
> Miền Trung: Từ Quảng Bình Ninh Thuận và các tỉnh Tây Nguyên (trừ Lâm Đồng).
> 
> Miền Nam: Từ Bình Thuận, Lâm Đồng đến phần còn lại.
> 
> Có ai có ý kiến gì không?


Khong co y kien. SGneseguy co the nao lam them may cai sub forum cho Transportation&Aviation/ Business&Economy News etc/ what you think?


----------



## galakha

Can gi tu Thanh Hoa tro ra tu Nghe An tro vao chia ra thanh khu vuc mien Bac, khu vuc mien Trung, khu vuc mien Nam roi xong city cua ai o mien nao thi vao do lap thread


----------



## giangpro

Nếu đơn thuần theo địa lý , thì :
-Miền Bắc : Miền núi phía Bắc và Đồng Bằng Sông Hồng.
-Miền Trung : Thanh Hóa đến Ninh Thuận ( gồm cả tây nguyên) , trong đó thì :
+Bắc Trung Bộ : Thanh Hóa đến Huế
+Nam trung Bộ : Đà Nẵng đến Ninh Thuận
-Miền nam : Đông nam bộ và Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long


----------



## lovevungtau

giangpro said:


> Nếu đơn thuần theo địa lý , thì :
> -Miền Bắc : Miền núi phía Bắc và Đồng Bằng Sông Hồng.
> -Miền Trung : Thanh Hóa đến Ninh Thuận ( gồm cả tây nguyên) , trong đó thì :
> +Bắc Trung Bộ : Thanh Hóa đến Huế
> +Nam trung Bộ : Đà Nẵng đến Ninh Thuận
> -Miền nam : Đông nam bộ và Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long


Vứt Bình Thuận đi đâu rồi ? 

tóm đi tóm lại là do Mod quyết định thôi , mỗi người 1 ý có mà loạn, sao cho cân bằng, tình hình là trong Nam, ngoài Bắc có vẻ yếu thế về số lượng city/province nhưng thành viên thì nhiều không thua ai. Trong khi miền Trung thì đông cực, trải dài từ Thanh Hoá, Vinh, Hà Tĩnh, Đồng Hới, Đông Hà, Huế, Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Quy Nhơn, Tuy Hoà, Phan Thiết, Đà Lạt, Ban Mê, Bảo Lộc….còn miền Nam lèo tèo Saigon, Vũng Tàu, Biên Hoà, Bình Dương, Cần Thơ. Miền Bắc đỡ hơn 1 chút với HN, Hải Phòng, Quảng Ninh, Thái Bình, Nam Định, Hà Nam…


----------



## HarryPham

lovevungtau said:


> Vứt Bình Thuận đi đâu rồi ?
> 
> tóm đi tóm lại là do Mod quyết định thôi , mỗi người 1 ý có mà loạn, sao cho cân bằng, tình hình là trong Nam, ngoài Bắc có vẻ yếu thế về số lượng city/province nhưng thành viên thì nhiều không thua ai. Trong khi miền Trung thì đông cực, trải dài từ Thanh Hoá, Vinh, Hà Tĩnh, Đồng Hới, Đông Hà, Huế, Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Quy Nhơn, Tuy Hoà, Phan Thiết, Đà Lạt, Ban Mê, Bảo Lộc….còn miền Nam lèo tèo Saigon, Vũng Tàu, Biên Hoà, Bình Dương, Cần Thơ. Miền Bắc đỡ hơn 1 chút với HN, Hải Phòng, Quảng Ninh, Thái Bình, Nam Định, Hà Nam…


Tui nghĩ chia 2 hay hơn nhiều. Từ Quảng Trị trở vào lập thành 1 sub 4rum luôn
cách này có thể cách ly SG và HN, Vinh và Huế (đang oánh lộn quyết liệt) đồng thời chia rẽ các cháu ngoan bác hồ (đa phần từ QT trở ra) với các cháu ko ngoan


----------



## rangkhua

thui đừng tách làm gì lại mất công thêm. để thế này cho gọn, dễ tìm
mấy bác chữi nhau chỉ có trong cái skybar thui mà, còn mấy cái kia vẫn uki mà


----------



## SonTra

HarryPham said:


> Tui nghĩ chia 2 hay hơn nhiều. Từ Quảng Trị trở vào lập thành 1 sub 4rum luôn
> cách này có thể cách ly SG và HN, Vinh và Huế (đang oánh lộn quyết liệt) đồng thời chia rẽ các cháu ngoan bác hồ (đa phần từ QT trở ra) với các cháu ko ngoan


:lol: North VN and South VN again ? :lol:
The South will win this time.


----------



## going-higher

^^ :lol:


----------



## White Bear

tuần sau ta có công chuyện ko vào SSC được. Gửi lời hỏi thăm gia đình Hairy Spam, admin nhàống24... chào thân ái. Tặng mọi người hình ta chụp ^^


----------



## blue_milkyway88

^^ ah thì ra là đi về miền quê hái cherry thuê :cheers:


----------



## rangkhua

ối jời ơi, lâu ngày ko thấy bác coolink, em lại tưởng bác chết rồi kia chứ:lol:


----------



## blue_milkyway88

2 tên nhiều chuyện nhất forum đã ra đi, thấy mới yên bình làm sao :lol:


----------



## chinatown

tạm biệt các bạn ,mình cũng vào rừng sâu nằm ngủ chung với coolink đây.


----------



## giangpro

Ái chà chà..


----------



## KoolKool

chinatown said:


> tạm biệt các bạn ,mình cũng vào rừng sâu nằm ngủ chung với coolink đây.


ngủ chung thì chắc đợi 1 chàng hoàng tử nào đến hôn mới dây!
Dù sao cũng


----------



## HarryPham

đang có hiện tượng tự tử tập thê của các mem cũ trong SCC


----------



## saigonlove

chinatown said:


> tạm biệt các bạn ,mình cũng vào rừng sâu nằm ngủ chung với coolink đây.


 :?


----------



## huevietnam

*Pakon vào đây bỏ phiếu cho Huế trong SSC nhé, vote for Hue, thanks! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=160195*


----------



## White Bear

HarryPham said:


> đang có hiện tượng tự tử tập thê của các mem cũ trong SCC


Hairy Spam, ta bận đi thực hành, tuần này và 3 tuần nữa :lol:
nhưng mà ta hỏi thật, vì ta ko có thời gian đọc hết các thread, mi nhân lúc ta đi vắng lén lén gọi ta là Black Bear mấy lần? :bash:


----------



## nguyend

^^ hắn chờ lúc mi đang bận rộn bán hàng chợ Vòm gọi mi là Gấu Nga Đen hơn 10 lần, ta đếm rất kĩ ... :lol:


----------



## NT_inmyheart

Ủa sao pác Hien bị banned vậy???


----------



## HarryPham

Êh sao cái Project list mod ko ghi gì hết dzậy, tự dưng khóa lại rồi để cái mẫu ko hà, Nếu ko post nổi thì mở khóa cho mọi ng vô post có sao đâu ?


----------



## Somrach

Thread này introduce your self mà noi j đâu kô vậy ?


----------



## HarryPham

White Bear said:


> Hairy Spam, ta bận đi thực hành, tuần này và 3 tuần nữa :lol:
> nhưng mà ta hỏi thật, vì ta ko có thời gian đọc hết các thread, mi nhân lúc ta đi vắng lén lén gọi ta là Black Bear mấy lần? :bash:


nhiều quá quên mất tiêu oài :lol:

mà bây giờ ai cũng gọi u là black bear hết oài, cái tên cũ bị chết lu mờ oài, đổi tên đi hê hê :cheers:

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## White Bear

Hairy Spam dui tính quá, thôi giờ gọi là Hungry *Fun* nha LOL


----------



## Škyliner ↔

Hairy Chim is your name:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## going-higher

Thoi goi la Hairy Pha di noi buoc theo Jimmyfa


----------



## FRESH AIR

HarryPham said:


> trốn đâu cho thoát hả bác coolink :baeh3:
> 
> ...em đã nhanh chóng túm gọn và cẩn thận lưu trữ cái avatar "hình của bác" oài :lol:  :lol:
> 
> xin giới thiệu với quý dị ... đây là hình ảnh mới nhất của sinh vật đột biến *Coolink* :cheer:
> 
> :cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer:


Woa, siu nhơn....


----------



## nguyend

blue_milkyway88 said:


> e này vớ vẩn wa, dạo này hết cúp điện rồi mày, trc đây thì có thể nhưng mà ở NT ko có tiệm net nào có điện chắc...
> 
> còn chú nguyend kia nói xài pin laptop cũng vớ vẩn nữa, 1 khi khu mình mất điện thì kiếm đâu ra Wireless, trừ khi xài USB kết nối với sóng đt di động thôi mà mình nghĩ e Harry này chắc ko xài món này đâu, khả năng cao nhất là đi vòng vòng NT thấy tiệm net nào co điện là nhào vô ngồi :lol:


em blue.. chắc chưa biết đến nhu liệu bluetooth đặc biệt dùng cho tiếp thu Internet qua vệ tinh . Chỉ cần gắn một con chip điện tử vào cái laptop ta có thể xách nó đi bất cứ nơi nào trên thế giới có phủ sóng (giống đt di động) là ta có thể xài Internet được rồi .


----------



## coolink

em này: haruharu.....người tự nhận là iu kt
mới vào profile chửi ta...


----------



## SonTra

coolink said:


> em này: haruharu.....người tự nhận là iu kt
> mới vào profile chửi ta...


ta hông làm chi hắn mà hắn cũng chửi ta nè....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KoolKool

CÁi reply,post nào của bác coolink toàn chứa những dãy câu,ngôn từ dài dằng dặc,kool đọc đek hiểu gì hết!


----------



## going-higher

coolink said:


> em này: haruharu.....người tự nhận là iu kt
> mới vào profile chửi ta...


No cung moi chui ta ne' ta dau co lam gi no dau ma no dam chui ta tuc wa di tuc wa :wallbash:


----------



## HarryPham

coolink said:


> em này: haruharu.....người tự nhận là iu kt
> mới vào profile chửi ta...


:bash::bash::bash:

tui ko có dính dáng gì cũng bị ăn chửi nà


----------



## coolink

SonTra said:


> ta hông làm chi hắn mà hắn cũng chửi ta nè....:lol::lol::lol:





KoolKool said:


> CÁi reply,post nào của bác coolink toàn chứa những dãy câu,ngôn từ dài dằng dặc,kool đọc đek hiểu gì hết!





going-higher said:


> No cung moi chui ta ne' ta dau co lam gi no dau ma no dam chui ta tuc wa di tuc wa :wallbash:





HarryPham said:


> :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> tui ko có dính dáng gì cũng bị ăn chửi nà


mấy bạn đáng bị chửơi.....còn ta thì rất oan rất oan cơ


----------



## White Bear

em đó xin nick chat của ta, nhưng ta từ chối... ta ko thjx nói chuyện với mấy em mới quen và nhất là chú đồi trụy coolink. Ta sai lầm khi cho him nick của ta, ngày nào him cũng khủng bố ta bằng những câu chuyện nhạt như nước ốc, buồn như đêm 30...


----------



## KoolKool

White Bear said:


> em đó xin nick chat của ta, nhưng ta từ chối... ta ko thjx nói chuyện với mấy em mới quen và nhất là chú đồi trụy coolink. Ta sai lầm khi cho him nick của ta, ngày nào him cũng khủng bố ta bằng những câu chuyện nhạt như nước ốc, buồn như đêm 30...


Kiêu căng,chảnh mà cố lun! Khác với cái kiểu ngây thơ khi thời mới vào forum!








Avarta yahoo của White Bear là 1 con chó nhật đang đeo kính,lun trong chế đổ ẩn! offline


----------



## heavyrain2408

Sao mod ko làm gì để dọn dẹp cái thread này nhỉ? Spammmsssss:bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## popcorn69

KoolKool said:


> Kiêu căng,chảnh mà cố lun! Khác với cái kiểu ngây thơ khi thời mới vào forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avarta yahoo của White Bear là 1 con chó nhật đang đeo kính,lun trong chế đổ ẩn! offline


to biet nick cua whitebear nay` : hot_buoy_9x_cong_tu_gautrang_nach_khong_bi_hoi_mom_ko_bi_thoi_lunglinh_laplanh_alo_1234_nghe_ro_traloi @ ....
da^y' so*. chua :lol:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Forum dao nay co vu gi lon xon khong? Co ai cai co, spam gi khong?


----------



## rangkhua

ôi giời spam với cãi cọ cả ngày ấy chứ


----------



## nguyend

Saigoneseguy said:


> Forum dao nay co vu gi lon xon khong? Co ai cai co, spam gi khong?


chú em mới đi hưởng tuần trăng mật về à ? thảo nào mấy tuần nay chiến tranh tái bùng nổ như chiến trường Điện Biên năm xủa mà chú em không biết, rồi là spams làm tăng threads đột biến, vì vậy làm ta nhiều lúc mất mấy chục phút mới kiếm được cái thread mà ta thích xem như là "FT, SG pano. , VN bridges, Hanoi pano. vvv".. :lol:


----------



## lovevungtau

nguyend said:


> chú em mới đi hưởng tuần trăng mật về à ? thảo nào mấy tuần nay chiến tranh tái bùng nổ như chiến trường Điện Biên năm xủa mà chú em không biết, rồi là spams làm tăng threads đột biến, vì vậy làm ta nhiều lúc mất mấy chục phút mới kiếm được cái thread mà ta thích xem như là "FT, SG pano. , VN bridges, Hanoi pano. vvv".. :lol:


SSC càng ngày càng chán, bị biến tướng hẳn. Đầu 2007 vào đây, lúc đấy chỉ nói về project, skyline…vậy mà bây giờ tin gì cũng có, từ ĐVH bị xịt hơi cay đến ông này ông nọ ngủ với gái, cô dâu kia bị sát hại…Forum Vietnam bây giờ không khác gì tờ báo lá cải, mảng chính thống là về building, project, skyline…. đang bị mảng không chính thống lấn lướt ngày càng mạnh, đi kèm với nó là đội quân spam hùng hậu nói những câu nhảm nhí như “không có ai cả buồn quá – sao giờ này mới lên- hôm nay mọi người đi đâu cả rồi….” cứ tưởng như đang trong YM!


----------



## NT_inmyheart

lovevungtau said:


> SSC càng ngày càng chán, bị biến tướng hẳn. Đầu 2007 vào đây, lúc đấy chỉ nói về project, skyline…vậy mà bây giờ tin gì cũng có, từ ĐVH bị xịt hơi cay đến ông này ông nọ ngủ với gái, cô dâu kia bị sát hại…Forum Vietnam bây giờ không khác gì tờ báo lá cải, mảng chính thống là về building, project, skyline…. đang bị mảng không chính thống lấn lướt ngày càng mạnh, đi kèm với nó là *đội quân spam hùng hậu nói những câu nhảm nhí như “không có ai cả buồn quá – sao giờ này mới lên- hôm nay mọi người đi đâu cả rồi….” cứ tưởng như đang trong YM!*


Nên người ta mới tạo thêm thread để tám:lol:


----------



## vo.mvac

lovevungtau said:


> SSC càng ngày càng chán, bị biến tướng hẳn. Đầu 2007 vào đây, lúc đấy chỉ nói về project, skyline…vậy mà bây giờ tin gì cũng có, từ ĐVH bị xịt hơi cay đến ông này ông nọ ngủ với gái, cô dâu kia bị sát hại…Forum Vietnam bây giờ không khác gì tờ báo lá cải, mảng chính thống là về building, project, skyline…. đang bị mảng không chính thống lấn lướt ngày càng mạnh, đi kèm với nó là đội quân spam hùng hậu nói những câu nhảm nhí như “không có ai cả buồn quá – sao giờ này mới lên- hôm nay mọi người đi đâu cả rồi….” cứ tưởng như đang trong YM!


Rồi cũng từ mấy cái tin lá cải nhảm nhí đó làm tiền để cho mem yêu bác Hồ và mem 3 que đấu đá nhau, mất đoàn kết trên SSC ghê. Vậy mà mình góp ý là bị chửi rồi. Hic. hno:


----------



## NT_inmyheart

Mấy thread cải nhau đa phần đâu có lá cải, toàn chuyện kinh tế - chính trị quan trọng hết cả đấy chứ.


----------



## vo.mvac

Mới đây cho ra lò cái thread ĐVH rồi hòa thượng Thích Sung Sướng chi đó post lên, vừa gây phản cảm vừa tạo điều kiện cho 2 phe đả nhau. Ec.
Tin KT - CT thì bàn luận theo hướng tích cực là tốt, còn cái tin cá nhân người ta đem ra bàn tán thì không hay tí nào.
Mà nói chung, chuyện CT thì thấy bên nào tốt thì mình ghi nhận thôi, có chi mà phải bảo vệ rồi bênh vực quá đáng cái sai trái ngay trước mắt.


----------



## SaigonCitizen

LuvKhm3r said:


> Hi, I'm Cambodia, I'm just bored, so i come visit here looking for Sky90.... :lol:


Why are you looking for him???


----------



## going-higher

Who is Sky90??:dunno:


----------



## slim_shady0052

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1191109
i found! Here's sky90 :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

Jimmifa giờ càng cao tay! chẹp!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi hi, giống vụ vợ, bố vợ vào đây tìm con trai theboy....


----------



## KoolKool

[email protected] said:


> Hi hi, giống vụ vợ, bố vợ vào đây tìm con trai theboy....


Gia đình theboy nè
-theboyfromyesterday là con trai
-thefatherfromhell là bố theboyfromyesterday
-thegirlfromtommorow là vợ của theboyfromyesterday
-Cosaonoivay là chú ruột của theboyfromyesterday,tức là em trai của thefatherfromhell


----------



## vo.mvac

KoolKool said:


> Gia đình theboy nè
> -theboyfromyesterday là con trai
> -thefatherfromhell là bố theboyfromyesterday
> -thegirlfromtommorow là vợ của theboyfromyesterday
> -Cosaonoivay là chú ruột của theboyfromyesterday,tức là em trai của thefatherfromhell


Chóng cả mặt.


----------



## giangpro

Cái Thread PROJECT LIST của saigoneseguy chả có khỉ gì mà cũng có hơn 1000 lượt View :lol:


----------



## FRESH AIR

giangpro said:


> Cái Thread PROJECT LIST của saigoneseguy chả có khỉ gì mà cũng có hơn 1000 lượt View :lol:


Giống như trong Lauxanh, Thread đặt tên phải khêu gợi khều hàng:lol:


----------



## blue_milkyway88




----------



## White Bear

ta méc MOD mới được....
MOD đâu, chiến tranh Vinh - Huế; Vinh - Nha Trang; Hanoi - Quảng Ninh ở skybar kìa... thủ phạm là haifucker ^^


----------



## rangkhua




----------



## coolink

ta thấy longxiên boi posted video clips của Ng Minh Triết và chửi Mod VN bên forum Cambodia ........lol
mấy em ở Vn bên đó nhiều lắm thấy mà không ai thông báo công an phường....mà còn cười thêm......lol


----------



## AsianDragons

Can you guys create more threads in English, I want to join the dicussions too


----------



## KoolKool

AsianDragons said:


> Can you guys create more threads in English, I want to join the dicussions too


you can use google translate...you can question us,so we can answer you by english? Easy, look at Thai forum,you can see a lot of thread,member use thai language than english to discuss,but the title of thread is English:lol:


----------



## going-higher

KoolKool said:


> you can use google translate...you can question us,so we can answer you by english? Easy, look at Thai forum,you can see a lot of thread,member use thai language than english to discuss,but the title of thread is English:lol:


That what i do..google translate fast and easy no dictionary needed :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

going-higher said:


> That what i do..google translate fast and easy no dictionary needed :lol:


of course, i am currently using Lac Viet 2010, just 45000 VND,but i crack it!


----------



## White Bear

chào mừng mem mới vuonghung, hình đẹp lắm :banana:
thiếu 1 mem ở Q.2 nữa là đủ bộ Tam giác vàng Q1 - Q7 - Q2 :cheers:


----------



## blue_milkyway88

:lol:


----------



## giangpro

kai đ gì vậy :lol:


----------



## nguyend

^^xem banner hôm nay của thành phố Baltimore bang Maryland ... tui mới đi đến thành phố này hai tuần trước . Thành phố Baltimore iu dấu của tui có cái cảng harbour tuyệt đẹp .


----------



## White Bear

nguyend said:


> ^^xem banner hôm nay của thành phố Baltimore bang Maryland ... tui mới đi đến thành phố này hai tuần trước . Thành phố Baltimore iu dấu của tui có cái cảng harbour tuyệt đẹp .


Bữa bạn nói bạn ở DC, hôm qua bạn nói bạn ở OC... giờ bạn nói bạn ở Baltimore. Nếu mà "thành phố iu dấu của tui" thì tại sao "tui mới đi đến 2 tuần trước"? Đã "đi" thì ai chả biết là "đến", còn "đi đến" tức là đi rùi về... lủng củng chịu ko nổi :nuts:


----------



## Archangel_VN

*lâu lắm không vào roài , chào các bác , dạo này có khẻo kô ?*


----------



## KoolKool

dạo này có em gái đứng đường nào nào đó,suốt ngày lập thread chửi VC, đây là SCC chứ đâu diễn đàn dân luận,RFA,BBC VN............
Họ hàng nhà *hien* cũng nhiều thật đó!


----------



## FRESH AIR

KoolKool said:


> dạo này có em gái đứng đường nào nào đó,suốt ngày lập thread chửi VC, đây là SCC chứ đâu diễn đàn dân luận,RFA,BBC VN............
> Họ hàng nhà *hien* cũng nhiều thật đó!


bÉ KOOL DẠO NÀY ĐI HỌC ÍT THẤY LÊN CHƠI


----------



## HarryPham

KoolKool said:


> dạo này có em gái đứng đường nào nào đó,suốt ngày lập thread chửi VC, đây là SCC chứ đâu diễn đàn dân luận,RFA,BBC VN............
> Họ hàng nhà *hien* cũng nhiều thật đó!


kiếp thứ mấy của "bé Hiền"  roài ta :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

FRESH AIR said:


> bÉ KOOL DẠO NÀY ĐI HỌC ÍT THẤY LÊN CHƠI


kool sắp hết đời học sinh rồi ha ha!


HarryPham said:


> kiếp thứ mấy của "bé Hiền"  roài ta :lol:


tính ra là kiếp thứ 8,nhưng cha mẹ,ông bà Hien lại là VC =)


----------



## rangkhua

nghe hoàn cảnh thì thấy giống mod saigoneseguy nhĩ


----------



## rangkhua

Archangel_VN said:


> *lâu lắm không vào roài , chào các bác , dạo này có khẻo kô ?*


chào bác , bt thui bác ạ , ai cũng khoẻ cả .. :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

rangkhua said:


> nghe hoàn cảnh thì thấy giống mod saigoneseguy nhĩ


đúng rồi đó,hoàn cảnh của kool rất đặc biệt, mỗi ngày kool đc cho 5k tiền tiêu vặt,trong khi đó các bạn khác đc bố mẹ cho đến 100k để tiêu xài!


----------



## rangkhua

KoolKool said:


> đúng rồi đó,hoàn cảnh của kool rất đặc biệt, mỗi ngày kool đc cho 5k tiền tiêu vặt,trong khi đó các bạn khác đc bố mẹ cho đến 100k để tiêu xài!


5k kia à, nhiều thía . kool chia ra thành 10 tờ 500 đồng nhé , cho 10 bác ăn xin mỗi bác 1 tờ , mấy bác ấy vui lắm đấy :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

rangkhua said:


> 5k kia à, nhiều thía . kool chia ra thành 10 tờ 500 đồng nhé , cho 10 bác ăn xin mỗi bác 1 tờ , mấy bác ấy vui lắm đấy :lol:


tiền đó để chơi game online:bash::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## nguyend

White Bear said:


> Bữa bạn nói bạn ở DC, hôm qua bạn nói bạn ở OC... giờ bạn nói bạn ở Baltimore. Nếu mà "thành phố iu dấu của tui" thì tại sao "tui mới đi đến 2 tuần trước"? Đã "đi" thì ai chả biết là "đến", còn "đi đến" tức là đi rùi về... lủng củng chịu ko nổi :nuts:


bạn chậm tiu vậy bạn Niên Xô :lol: ta đang đánh lạc hướng interpol VC đầy dẫy trong diễn đàn cao ốc này mà bạn không bít ừ . Ta đâu như cái tên Coolink xuốt năm tháng lúc nào cũng tự nhận diện mình ở Toronta , có ngày bị VC nắm thông tin đầy đủ , đợi bạn ấy vừa bước xuống phii trường TSN là tóm cổ cho vào xà lim ngay. Suỵt suỵt, đừng nói to nhe bạn ...:lol:


----------



## rangkhua

HarryPham said:


> ủa sao hum nay mod hết xài thiên nhãn roài :cheers:


giờ mod xài long nhãn :lol:

p/s : chắc mod muốn nghỉ hưu hno:


----------



## rangkhua

nguyend said:


> bạn chậm tiu vậy bạn Niên Xô :lol: ta đang đánh lạc hướng interpol VC đầy dẫy trong diễn đàn cao ốc này mà bạn không bít ừ . Ta đâu như cái tên Coolink xuốt năm tháng lúc nào cũng tự nhận diện mình ở Toronta , có ngày bị VC nắm thông tin đầy đủ , đợi bạn ấy vừa bước xuống phii trường TSN là tóm cổ cho vào xà lim ngay. Suỵt suỵt, đừng nói to nhe bạn ...:lol:


hay nhờ :lol::lol:


----------



## lovevungtau

*HÔM NAY SINH NHẬT SSC, CHÙC MỪNG TẤT CẢ ANH EM THÀNH VIÊN SSC VIETNAM. :cheers::cheers::cheers:*


----------



## saigonlove

lovevungtau said:


> *HÔM NAY SINH NHẬT SSC, CHÙC MỪNG TẤT CẢ ANH EM THÀNH VIÊN SSC VIETNAM. :cheers::cheers::cheers:*


----------



## coolink

KoolKool said:


> dạo này có em gái đứng đường nào nào đó,suốt ngày lập thread chửi VC, đây là SCC chứ đâu diễn đàn dân luận,RFA,BBC VN............
> Họ hàng nhà *hien* cũng nhiều thật đó!






HarryPham said:


> kiếp thứ mấy của "bé Hiền"  roài ta :lol:


hien cái gi mà hien

không biết Jimmifa có personality disorder hả

tiếc là mail box lúc trước chỉ cho có 100 và bây giờ cũng chỉ cho có 200 messages
nên ta xóa mấy cái mails cũ rồi
Jimmifa mỡi lần xuất hiện với nick mới là chào ta....rất lich sự.....xong vài ngày sau, gởi mail chửa ta............xong rồi lại chào ta.....rồi chửi ta
Jimmifa lúc thì nghiệng qua VNCH......lúc thì ngả qua VNCS..........1 con người không có xương sống ..đeo nhiều mặt nạ......và mát


----------



## HarryPham

"Última página"
"Ubicación"
"Mensajes"
"Fecha de Ingreso"

mấy bạn cho mình hỏi mấy cái từ này thuộc tiếng nào vào có nghĩa gì :?

P.S àh mà sao hum nay SCC nổi hứng sài từ ngữ lạ quá ha :lol:


----------



## pttd

Spanish

Última página = last page = trang cuối
Ubicación = location = địa phương, nơi, chốn
Mensajes = message = tin nhắn
Fecha de Ingreso = joindate = ngày gia nhập


----------



## HarryPham

pttd said:


> Spanish
> 
> Última página = last page = trang cuối
> Ubicación = location = địa phương, nơi, chốn
> Mensajes = message = tin nhắn
> Fecha de Ingreso = joindate = ngày gia nhập


sao hum nay em lại bị bắt phải xai tiếng Tây Ban Nha dzậy nè :nuts:


----------



## KoolKool

coolink said:


> hien cái gi mà hien
> 
> không biết Jimmifa có personality disorder hả
> 
> tiếc là mail box lúc trước chỉ cho có 100 và bây giờ cũng chỉ cho có 200 messages
> nên ta xóa mấy cái mails cũ rồi
> Jimmifa mỡi lần xuất hiện với nick mới là chào ta....rất lich sự.....xong vài ngày sau, gởi mail chửa ta............xong rồi lại chào ta.....rồi chửi ta
> Jimmifa lúc thì nghiệng qua VNCH......lúc thì ngả qua VNCS..........1 con người không có xương sống ..đeo nhiều mặt nạ......và mát


Bác coolink là ..............là ...........là...là..............là đồ vô duyên thiên zúi!


----------



## White Bear

HarryPham said:


> "Última página"
> "Ubicación"
> "Mensajes"
> "Fecha de Ingreso"
> 
> mấy bạn cho mình hỏi mấy cái từ này thuộc tiếng nào vào có nghĩa gì :?
> 
> P.S àh mà sao hum nay SCC nổi hứng sài từ ngữ lạ quá ha :lol:



*Chúc mừng Hairy Spam 7.000 post* :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## popcorn69

Tớ sợ bị nhiều post ,nhất là những bài mình post linh tinh ko có nội dung gì , về sau muốn tìm lại phải lật hằng trăm trang để tìm 1 bài post cũ


----------



## KoolKool

Tin buồn quá khứ hoàn thành:

Kool vừa bị bênh sốt xuất huyết nè, hiện sắp khỏi rồi,đang nổi ban đỏ.....ai mún "lấy" mấy cái ban đỏ "dán" vào người ko,đảm bảo ngứa phê lòi da luôn,đêm đek ngủ đc gãi như khỉ:nuts:


----------



## White Bear

cả ngày hôm nay ta ko vào đc SSC. Vì sao? Chính vì những em spam như coolink, Hairy Spam, haikiller, jimmyfa nên sever mới quá tải ko vào đc. Ta thấy bên thread super tall có em gì mới vào post có 2 cái post "wow, beautiful" 1 cái bên thread Dubai Birj, 1 bên thread Mecca thế là MOD banned luôn... ^^


----------



## coolink

biết sao không? vì ngoại tình cao ốc...........đã yêu 1 cái cao ốc rôi còn yêu cái nữa, nên chính phủ ném đá cho gục luôn


----------



## vo.mvac

KoolKool said:


> Tin buồn quá khứ hoàn thành:
> 
> Kool vừa bị bênh sốt xuất huyết nè, hiện sắp khỏi rồi,đang nổi ban đỏ.....ai mún "lấy" mấy cái ban đỏ "dán" vào người ko,đảm bảo ngứa phê lòi da luôn,đêm đek ngủ đc gãi như khỉ:nuts:


Cái tội online trong bóng tối nên mới bị muỗi cắn tòe loe đó. :lol:


----------



## going-higher

This is a math problem every guys should know :lol:


----------



## HarryPham

del


----------



## AsianDragons

going-higher said:


> This is a math problem every guys should know :lol:


I got the exact same one from one year ago :lol:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

going-higher said:


> This is a math problem every guys should know :lol:


haha this is funny :lol:


----------



## rangkhua

cho hỏi cái, sao vào trang cá nhân của huevietnam không có phần message visitor ?


----------



## going-higher

Today banner is Saigon! :banana:


----------



## saigonlove

going-higher said:


> Today banner is Saigon! :banana:


 Đã chụp... đã lưu... đẹp quá... :banana:


----------



## HarryPham

saigonlove said:


> Đã chụp... đã lưu... đẹp quá... :banana:


tư nhiên hôm nay lên SCC thấy tự hào


----------



## saigonlove

Trung Thu rồi. Ngay baner của Saigon.
Chúc mọi người Trung Thu vui vẽ !


----------



## rangkhua

trung thu zui zẽ :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

happy moon festival , hom nay banner SG dep qua


----------



## rangkhua

rangkhua said:


> cho hỏi cái, sao vào trang cá nhân của huevietnam không có phần message visitor ?


vào trang cá nhân của bác admin cũng ko thấy có phần visitor messages :banana:


----------



## rangkhua

cái thớt kia tui lập ra là để bàn về lịch sử , sao lại đóng mất òi


----------



## NT_inmyheart

Đang định trả lời thì mod đóng mất tiêu. Mod đóng chỗ nào thì chỗ khác nó bục ra thôi. Thà để riêng một cái thread cho dứt điểm cho rồi.


----------



## HarryPham

rangkhua said:


> cái thớt kia tui lập ra là để bàn về lịch sử , sao lại đóng mất òi


mod khóa là đúng rồi, mấy dụ này cãi hoài, cái miết mà ko thấy chán àh :lol: đến mấy chục thread bị nhiễm dụ chính trị này rồi còn gì, tui mà là mod tui ban luôn thằng lập thread :lol:


----------



## rangkhua

HarryPham said:


> mod khóa là đúng rồi, mấy dụ này cãi hoài, cái miết mà ko thấy chán àh :lol: đến mấy chục thread bị nhiễm dụ chính trị này rồi còn gì, tui mà là mod tui ban luôn thằng lập thread :lol:


đúng sao mà đúng hno: lịch sử mà , chán thía nào mà chán đc , mí bác đóa cãi chán xong òi nghỉ, nghỉ xong òi cãi tiếp, xong lại nghỉ , òi lại cãi... năm này qua năm khác .. chưa thấy có dấu hiệu chán .

>.< ban giè mà ban :bash::bash:


----------



## HarryPham

rangkhua said:


> đúng sao mà đúng hno: lịch sử mà , chán thía nào mà chán đc , mí bác đóa cãi chán xong òi nghỉ, nghỉ xong òi cãi tiếp, xong lại nghỉ , òi lại cãi... năm này qua năm khác .. chưa thấy có dấu hiệu chán .
> 
> >.< ban giè mà ban :bash::bash:


nhưng mà đây đâu phải diễn đàn chính trị hay lịch sử đâu :cheers:


----------



## lovevungtau

Dạo này phong trào tự sướng của xứ Thanh và xứ Nghệ lên cao quá, nhìn vào thấy chán. Đề nghị 2 bạn tuy khác tỉnh nhưng mình cứ hay lẫn lộn là Hacthanh (Thanh Hoá) và Khangma i(Nghệ An) hạn chế tạo thread trùng lặp đê, nhảm wé......


----------



## lovevungtau

delete


----------



## HarryPham

lovevungtau said:


> Dạo này phong trào tự sướng của xứ Thanh và xứ Nghệ lên cao quá, nhìn vào thấy chán. Đề nghị 2 bạn tuy khác tỉnh nhưng mình cứ hay lẫn lộn là Hacthanh (Thanh Hoá) và Khangma i(Nghệ An) hạn chế tạo thread trùng lặp đê, nhảm wé......


:lol: hai ng này ko bao giờ vào đây đâu, bạn đừng dzô đây đề nghị , qua tận mấy thread Thanh Hóa, Nghệ An để nghị mấy bác đó stop lại là đc rồi :nuts: thi nhau tự sương :nuts: hix


----------



## White Bear

MOD khóa thread Saigon xưa... tại sao?


----------



## saigonlove

White Bear said:


> MOD khóa thread Saigon xưa... tại sao?


 Eo` ! Chã hiểu thread Saìgon xưa yên bình thế mấy mem ở não ở nao chạy vào phá đám... 
Trong khi Hanoi xưa gì gì đó có ai vào nói gì đâu... đúng là....
MOD mở lại thread đi... share thêm ảnh...


----------



## rangkhua

saigonlove said:


> Eo` ! Chã hiểu thread Saìgon xưa yên bình thế mấy mem ở não ở nao chạy vào phá đám...
> Trong khi Hanoi xưa gì gì đó có ai vào nói gì đâu... đúng là....
> MOD mở lại thread đi... share thêm ảnh...


ai phá đám ? em kể tên ra ta coi .


----------



## saigonlove

rangkhua said:


> ai phá đám ? em kể tên ra ta coi .


 Thì bác coi ai ở đâu dzo cãi với các mem mièn Nam đó...


----------



## rangkhua

hổng lẻ để mấy e miền nam cãi nhau 1 mình à . kể như mấy em ở trỏng cư xử kiểu gì nghe cho nó có lí 1 tí , gọi là để bảo vệ cái thớt của mình , vậy mà mấy e còn sôi nổi hào hứng ko kém, đến lúc cái thớt bị khoá mấy e đòi ban nick ngta , chửi người ta nhặng xị lên , ko biết mấy e biết suy nghĩ ko ? đừng có cái kiểu vừa ăn cướp vừa la làng . dê nó cười cho . khó chịu vì cái thái độ của mấy e


----------



## saigonlove

rangkhua said:


> hổng lẻ để mấy e miền nam cãi nhau 1 mình à . kể như mấy em ở trỏng cư xử kiểu gì nghe cho nó có lí 1 tí , gọi là để bảo vệ cái thớt của mình , vậy mà mấy e còn sôi nổi hào hứng ko kém, đến lúc cái thớt bị khoá mấy e đòi ban nick ngta , chửi người ta nhặng xị lên , ko biết mấy e biết suy nghĩ ko ? đừng có cái kiểu vừa ăn cướp vừa la làng . dê nó cười cho . khó chịu vì cái thái độ của mấy e


 Thì miền Nam để miền Nam post và chú thích... ờ... ờ... Còn mấy bác thấy ngứa ngáy khó chịu thì kiếm chỗ khác mà gãi... Ví như thread "Hà Nội Xưa" những mem miền Nam có ai vào kiếm chuyện này nọ không... -> văn hóa ứng xử nó nằm ở chỗ đó... ^^


----------



## vanboy2

rangkhua said:


> hổng lẻ để mấy e miền nam cãi nhau 1 mình à . kể như mấy em ở trỏng cư xử kiểu gì nghe cho nó có lí 1 tí , gọi là để bảo vệ cái thớt của mình , vậy mà mấy e còn sôi nổi hào hứng ko kém, đến lúc cái thớt bị khoá mấy e đòi ban nick ngta , chửi người ta nhặng xị lên , ko biết mấy e biết suy nghĩ ko ? đừng có cái kiểu vừa ăn cướp vừa la làng . dê nó cười cho . khó chịu vì cái thái độ của mấy e


you are the next!


----------



## rangkhua

saigonlove said:


> Thì miền Nam để miền Nam post và chú thích... ờ... ờ... Còn mấy bác thấy ngứa ngáy khó chịu thì kiếm chỗ khác mà gãi... Ví như thread "Hà Nội Xưa" những mem miền Nam có ai vào kiếm chuyện này nọ không... -> văn hóa ứng xử nó nằm ở chỗ đó... ^^


chủ nhà kòn ko biết tôn trọng cái nhà của mình thì đừng bắt ng khác phải cư xử đúng mực . >.<


----------



## saigonlove

rangkhua said:


> chủ nhà kòn ko biết tôn trọng cái nhà của mình thì đừng bắt ng khác phải cư xử đúng mực . >.<


 Chúng tui rất tôn trọng. Thể hiện : Post hình, chỗ nào không biết thì tìm hỏi và chú thích. Chúng tui rất chào đón các bác tìm hiểu về Sài Gòn xưa, còn thấy chú thích nó không đúng với thực tế các bác được biết thì cũng đúng thôi, vì chú thích theo Sàigon của VNCH xưa mà... còn các bác rành về SG xưa hơn thì chúng tui cởi nón chào thua, các bác cứ giữ quan điểm của mình, còn chúng tui có quan điểm của mình. OK !


----------



## rangkhua

vanboy2 said:


> you are the next!



do u understand what i say ?


----------



## rangkhua

saigonlove said:


> Chúng tui rất tôn trọng. Thể hiện : Post hình, chỗ nào không biết thì tìm hỏi và chú thích. Chúng tui rất chào đón các bác.


nếu mod ko xoá thì chứng cớ vẫn rành rành ở đó . ngăn chặn 1 vụ cãi nhau ko cần thiết là chuyện mấy bác có thể làm đc , nhưng mấy bác đã làm gì ?


----------



## saigonlove

rangkhua said:


> nếu mod ko xoá thì chứng cớ vẫn rành rành ở đó . ngăn chặn 1 vụ cãi nhau ko cần thiết là chuyện mấy bác có thể làm đc , nhưng mấy bác đã làm gì ?


 Tui và bác dactrung đã Stop câu chuyện. Kêu gọi cả bác ken gì gì đó stop.. nhưng bác ấy cứ "trước khi ngủ....."... và cứ xoáy vào câu chuyện, trong khi kêu qua skybar thì không thấy đâu... loãng cả topic ! ^^


----------



## rangkhua

saigonlove said:


> Tui và bác dactrung đã Stop câu chuyện. Kêu gọi cả bác ken gì gì đó stop.. nhưng bác ấy cứ "trước khi ngủ....."... và cứ xoáy vào câu chuyện, trong khi kêu qua skybar thì không thấy đâu... loãng cả topic ! ^^


bác nói cái gì đếy . tui theo dõi câu chuyện của mấy bác từ đầu. đừng có cắt xén >"<


----------



## HarryPham

hum nay SCC bùng nổ thread :lol: ko hỉu tại sao mà tự dưng hôm nay các mem hăng hái PR dã man :lol:


----------



## FRESH AIR

HarryPham said:


> hum nay SCC bùng nổ thread :lol: ko hỉu tại sao mà tự dưng hôm nay các mem hăng hái PR dã man :lol:


Số lượng ko đồng nghĩa zới chất lượng, nhiều mem vào chỉ nói năng linh tinh, chả có đóng góp gì, mất công khi coi lại hình cũ (bài cũ ) phãi tìm trang mệt quá


----------



## HarryPham

dzạo này SCC chiến sự trở nên căng thẳng quá, trước đây cũng có tranh luận nhưng chỉ lát đát trong vài thread, bây giờ thì phong trào "cải nheo" và "tự sướng" đã lên đến đỉnh điểm, ng ng tự sướng, ng ng cãi lộn, SCC biến thành một cực chiến trường hỗn loạn, tình hình chiến tranh đã đến mức báo động ( có lẻ ứng nghiệm với tiên tri Vanga  )

nguyên nhân là trước đấy các mem ở đâu thì tự sướng trong nhà ng đó, ng ngoài dzô thấy khó chịu thì lên tiếng "cãi nhao" thôi, còn bây giờ xuất hiên nhìu thread như "tiềm năng", "siêu đô thị", "trực thuộc trung ương" chuyên dành cho tự sướng nơi công cộng nên phong trào "tự sướng" đc nâng lên một đẳng cấp mới, ng ng ra nơi công cộng tự sướng, đó là chưa kể nhiều mem còn có một thú vui tao nhã là qua nhà hàng xóm tự sướng, đem hình ảnh, quy hoạch của mình đi post lung tung làm nhiều mem khác nóng mặt thế là phong trào "cại nhau" cũng đã đc nâng lên một tầm cao mới...

P.S *góp ý chút ý kiến nha *, mình nghĩ mod nên đưa các thread về đúng chỗ của nó, mỗi tp chỉ nên có 3 thread 1 thread chuyên nói về dự án và đề án quy hoạch phát triển trong Projects and Construction , 1 thread (đối với HN và SG có thể nhiều hơn) chuyên về cảnh vật, đời sống phong cảnh thiên nhiên trong Cityscapes and Photography và một vài tp nên có 1 thread chuyên post về ảnh xưa, dzạy là ổn, mấy thread khác nên dẹp bớt đi, mà trong trang chính cũng ko nên có thread nào hết, chỉ đê lại thread này và 1 cái hướng dẫn post hình, video thôi, skypar thì nên dẹp hết chỉ để lại "boys and girls", "music", thread Vietnamese foods cũng nên đưa vào skypar ngoài ra có thể xem xét lập 1 thread về News và 1 thread bàn luận về cao ốc và các tòa nhà cao nhất là đc...

nói chung SCC nên có một cuộc cách mạng  cần phải ""F5" mới ổn đc


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Thanks. Góp ý của bạn đang được nghiên cứu xem xét.


----------



## [email protected]

HarryPham said:


> dzạo này SCC chiến sự trở nên căng thẳng quá, trước đây cũng có tranh luận nhưng chỉ lát đát trong vài thread, bây giờ thì phong trào "cải nheo" và "tự sướng" đã lên đến đỉnh điểm, ng ng tự sướng, ng ng cãi lộn, SCC biến thành một cực chiến trường hỗn loạn, tình hình chiến tranh đã đến mức báo động ( có lẻ ứng nghiệm với tiên tri Vanga  )
> 
> nguyên nhân là trước đấy các mem ở đâu thì tự sướng trong nhà ng đó, ng ngoài dzô thấy khó chịu thì lên tiếng "cãi nhao" thôi, còn bây giờ xuất hiên nhìu thread như "tiềm năng", "siêu đô thị", "trực thuộc trung ương" chuyên dành cho tự sướng nơi công cộng nên phong trào "tự sướng" đc nâng lên một đẳng cấp mới, ng ng ra nơi công cộng tự sướng, đó là chưa kể nhiều mem còn có một thú vui tao nhã là qua nhà hàng xóm tự sướng, đem hình ảnh, quy hoạch của mình đi post lung tung làm nhiều mem khác nóng mặt thế là phong trào "cại nhau" cũng đã đc nâng lên một tầm cao mới...
> 
> P.S *góp ý chút ý kiến nha *, mình nghĩ mod nên đưa các thread về đúng chỗ của nó, mỗi tp chỉ nên có 3 thread 1 thread chuyên nói về dự án và đề án quy hoạch phát triển trong Projects and Construction , 1 thread (đối với HN và SG có thể nhiều hơn) chuyên về cảnh vật, đời sống phong cảnh thiên nhiên trong Cityscapes and Photography và một vài tp nên có 1 thread chuyên post về ảnh xưa, dzạy là ổn, mấy thread khác nên dẹp bớt đi, mà trong trang chính cũng ko nên có thread nào hết, chỉ đê lại thread này và 1 cái hướng dẫn post hình, video thôi, skypar thì nên dẹp hết chỉ để lại "boys and girls", "music", thread Vietnamese foods cũng nên đưa vào skypar ngoài ra có thể xem xét lập 1 thread về News và 1 thread bàn luận về cao ốc và các tòa nhà cao nhất là đc...
> 
> nói chung SCC nên có một cuộc cách mạng  cần phải ""F5" mới ổn đc


Ủng hộ nhất là 1 cái thread về News  Tất cả tin tức , báo chí ...đưa hết vào đấy. Mấy cụ thik chính trị, phản động ,đăng tin, tuyên truyền gì cũng đưa hết lên đấy ,chém giết gì nhau thì làm trog đấy thôi. Chứ cứ như bây h , có mấy ông rỗi hơi lập riêng 1 thread chỉ để đăng 1 -2 cái tin trên báo rồi vài tuần sau mấy cái thread lại chìm vì hết chủ đề để bàn, có bao h được quá 3 trang đâu, lãng phí :bash:


----------



## lovevungtau

*Tản mạn SSC Vietnam*



> *1. Trăm hoa đua nở*
> 
> Đồng hành với sự phát triển của nhà cao tầng, SSC Việt Nam ngày càng quy mô hơn và được nhiều người biết hơn. Giai đoạn đầu (2005-2007 ???) số lượng thành viên SSC Vietnam không đáng kể, thành viên tham gia chủ yếu từ bên ngoài lãnh thổ VN, đến năm 2008 trở về sau, số lượng thành viên tăng chóng mặt từ trên dưới 30 người lên đến vài trăm. Song song đó là sự khai sinh của hàng loạt thread mới trên tất cả các lĩnh vực, không chỉ riêng về building. Hiện nay lên SSC, những người không quan tâm đến cao ốc cũng tìm cho mình ít nhất được một thứ để quan tâm, từ ẩm thực, du lịch, quân sự....đến những vấn đề đời thường như lũ lụt, truyện cười, hot boy hot girl.....cái gì cũng có, SSC Vietnam càng ngày càng hấp dẫn đám đông hơn, không chọn lọc cho mình một đối tượng “khán thính giả nhất định” như trước nữa.... Quy mô thành viên lớn, sự chênh lệch trình độ, sự khác biệt về quan điểm, suy nghĩ, nhận thức, tuổi tác.....khiến mâu thẫn phát sinh dẫn đến hàng loạt cuộc khẩu chiến online ra đời --> SSC VN trở thành bãi chiến trường.
> 
> *2.Tình yêu mù quáng hay nông cạn tuổi trẻ?*
> 
> SSC VN là nơi người ta bàn luận các vấn đề xoay quanh cao ốc, rộng lớn hơn là dự phát triển của địa phương nào đó. Hiện nay hầu hết các tỉnh thành lớn của VN đều có đất trên SSC. Có lẽ không quá khi cho rằng SSC VN là trang thông tin cập nhật tình hình BĐS thuộc dạng nóng nhất trên internet. Sự quy tụ các thành viên từ mọi miền đất nước khiến việc cập nhật thông tin liên tục diễn ra, theo cách nói vui thì “Ngồi nhâm nhi cafe ở U Minh, Cà Mau cũng biết hiện giờ KN Hanoi đang đổ sàn tầng mấy, Vinh mới khởi công cao ốc nào”.....
> Thông tin về cao ốc xuất hiện kéo theo sự so sánh mình – ta; ta – mình, tỉnh tôi - tỉnh bạn.....Lời nói trên diễn đàn không như ngoài xã hội, nó cứ lù lù đấy, kèm theo đó là sắc thái nét mặt, điệu bộ, cử chỉ không được thể hiện chuẩn xác,cẩn thận thì thêm “just joking” hay icon . nên đôi khi nói đùa thì lại tưởng thật. Tình yêu quê hương và lòng tự hào dân tộc có quá lớn không khi luôn muốn địa phương mình là nhất? và phải phủ nhận hay ko thừa nhận tỉnh khác hơn mình???? Xin mạn phép mang 2 tỉnh trong SSC VN ra trao đổi: Thanh Hoá, Nghệ An. Hiện nay 2 tỉnh này đều có ít nhất 3-4 thread trên SSC. Thực sự thì các mem tỉnh này đáng được ngợi khen về tình yêu đất nước, đã dành rất nhiều công sức và trí tuệ, thời gian để chăm chút cho thread của mình, qua đó góp phần quảng bá quê hương, chưa nói đến tác động lâu dài, trước mắt hiệu quả đã rõ, ít ai trong đây dám chê Vinh và Thanh Hoá nhỏ bé, nghèo nàn nếu chưa lướt qua thread xứ Thanh - xứ Nghệ. Chuyện không có gì đáng nói nếu như thành viên Letrung lập thread Vinh là tp trực thuộc TW. Việc lập thread này ko có gì sai cả, nhưng khổ nỗi, lại làm ngứa mắt hàng xóm Thanh Hoá, dẫn đến sự ra đời của thread Thanh Hoá ko muốn là tp trực thuộc TW. Qua đây có thể thấy rằng 2 láng giềng này có vẻ so đo nhau từng tí, điều bất thường ở đây là tuy rằng tên tread là ko muốn lên TW nhưng nội dung post của một số mem TH lại tập trung vào sự phát triển của Thanh Hoá, trái ngược hoàn toàn với tiêu đề. Câu chuyện về tỉnh tôi tỉnh bạn chắc chắn sẽ còn dài dài, khó mà bất phân thắng bại, nếu ko muốn nói là không thể bởi trên diễn đàn không có chuyện thắng thua, chỉ có chuyện ai lập luận thuyết phục hơn ai mà thôi.
> 
> *3. Từ thương hiệu cá nhân đến việc quảng bá quê hương*
> 
> Trong khi tớ đang lọc cọc type những dòng này thì tình hình chiến sự căng thẳng đang nổ ra giữa 2 mem Thanh Hoá là hacthanh, Hamrong với mem Huevietnam của Huế. Không biết nguyên nhân từ đâu mà dẫn đến choảng nhau dài đến mấy page bên thread “Các tỉnh thành tiềm năng...”. Các cụ có câu “tốt khoe, xấu che”. Hacthanh, Hamrong, Huevietnam đã làm rất tốt vai trò của người công dân trong việc quảng bá quê hương mình, ko ai phủ nhận điều đó, tức là thực hiện được 50% lời khuyên của các cụ - vế đầu “Tốt khoe” vậy còn vế sau “Xấu che” thì sao? Các mem này quên mất một điều rằng lên SSC thì mỗi mem cũng đóng vai trò như một đại sứ của quê hương mình, giống như khi đi nước ngoài vậy nên tâm lý họ thường hay đánh giá theo kiểu “vơ đũa cả nắm”. Từ chuyện cãi nhau đến chuyện lập thread linh tinh, không đâu vào đâu, nội dung trùng lặp hay như tuôn một tràng mấy post nhưng ko nói câu nào mà toàn icon thì thấy thật buồn cười. Công lao gây dựng từ trước đến nay tự nhiên sụp đổ, hình ảnh của mình xấu đi trong mắt người khác đã đành, đằng này chỉ sợ hình ảnh của người Thanh Hoá, người Nghệ An, người Huế xấu đi trong mắt mem khác, mà điều này thì không ai muốn.
> 
> *4. Kết*
> 
> SSC Vietnam đã nhiều lần bị náo loạn bởi một vài thành viên. Ai đáng bị chém thì cũng đã chém, liệu SSC VN có ngày càng quy củ, chuyên nghiệp hơn hay không? Câu hỏi này xin dành cho tất cả càc thành viên SSC Vietnam.
> 
> Mod được bầu ra để quản lý chứ không đơn thuần sinh ra để dọn những thứ mà các thành viên khác bày ra để đấy. Mod cũng ko phải là người có thể online 24/24 để có thể giám sát tất cả hành vi của các thành viên. Vậy nên điều quan trọng nhất vẫn là ý thức của mỗi thành viên bên cạnh đó là những hình phạt thích đáng (cảnh cáo, nêu tên đích danh, ban...)
> 
> Đề xuất : Harry đã đưa ra một số đề xuất khá ok.



Bài viết bày tỏ quan điểm cá nhân, có thể sẽ đụng chạm một vài thành viên, có giận thì tớ cũng chịu nhưng quan trọng nhất là mong muốn SSC Vietnam mình ngày càng pro hơn nữa.....:cheers::cheers:


----------



## NT_inmyheart

Trước tình thế này càng rối ren như hiện nay. Chúng ta nên soạn ra một bản Hiến Pháp cho SSC VN. Xin mời mọi người cùng tham gia đóng góp ý kiến vì sự phát triển và ổn định của forum


----------



## HarryPham

điều đầu tiên trong hiến pháp là ấn định Logo, Slogan :lol:


----------



## NT_inmyheart

HarryPham said:


> điều đầu tiên trong hiến pháp là ấn định Logo, Slogan :lol:


Forum Anthem nữa LOL


----------



## HarryPham

NT_inmyheart said:


> Forum Anthem nữa LOL


flag lun cho đủ bộ :lol: đề nghị thành lập một hội đồng scc NỮA


----------



## Devilivedevil

HarryPham said:


> flag lun cho đủ bộ :lol: đề nghị thành lập một hội đồng scc NỮA


Vậy thì mình 1 phiếu cho bác Harry vào Hội đồng :lol:


----------



## coolink

ta thấy cái cần nói là bên forum Cambốt
ta cũng không ngờ các members VN bên đó qúa chừng.
nhưng cái đáng nói là qua bên đó coi như nhà riêng của mình và không tôn trọng người ta

forum người ta, thích coi hình thi vào coi rồi comment.........không có lý do gì vào đó để so sánh, tranh cãi, dùng tiếng Việt và chê bai người ta.
Bây giờ 1 đám members của các forums khác vào đây và lấn áp forum Vn , thì có ai chịu không?

nhà người ta kệ người ta.........ta vào đó thấy kiến trúc mới xây, và trung tu ta rất thích, vì ta nghiên cứu kiến trúc Miên........và nhìn nguoi ta giàu có thay đổi, thấy mừng cho người ta........có nhiều cái muốn comment, và trả lời khi người ta nói này nọ........nhưng lại thôi, vì đó không phải nhà của mình. Kể cà khi tranh chấp chuyẹn 1 bài nhạc xưa mà VN và Cambôt đều hát chung.........bây giờ chẳng biết ai ăn cắp của ai.......nên ta không lên tiếng.....ta sẽ lên tiếng khi ta có bằng chứng. 
Còn bây giờ người ta không đụng tới mình sao mình cứ vào forum người ta để kiếm chuyện? comment cái hay cái đẹp.........còn không thì thôi đừng đem than2h phố người ta ra so sánh.......nhất là khi các thành phố Vn vẫn chưa bằng ai.


----------



## White Bear

bay gio nhieu city doi len "thanh pho thuoc trung uong SSC" aka sticky qua... MOD nghien cuu xem chia forum thanh 3 duoc ko? Bay gio mem Saigon co nhieu nguoi chup anh va Hanoi, Hue, Da nang cung ko it... de 1 cai forum chung cac thread kho theo doi qua,

thanks


----------



## HarryPham

White Bear said:


> bay gio nhieu city doi len "thanh pho thuoc trung uong SSC" aka sticky qua... MOD nghien cuu xem chia forum thanh 3 duoc ko? Bay gio mem Saigon co nhieu nguoi chup anh va Hanoi, Hue, Da nang cung ko it... de 1 cai forum chung cac thread kho theo doi qua,
> 
> thanks


:bash: đề nghị ko chia tách Việt nam :bash:


----------



## NT_inmyheart

HarryPham said:


> :bash: đề nghị ko chia tách Việt nam :bash:


mình đồng ý tách. Vì thấy nó dễ quản và hợp lý hơn.
MB: Hà Giang - Nghệ An
MT: Quãng Bình - Khánh Hòa + Tây Nguyên
MN: Ninh Thuận - Cà Mau


----------



## HarryPham

tách xong cũng cãi lộn àh , quan trọng là quản lý theo khuôn khổ cho khỏi lan tràn tạo thread tùm lum thôi, hiện tại mấy cuộc cãi nhau ko diễn ra ở một nơi mà lan tràn khắp nơi, một 4rum thông nhất đã khó quản lý thì 3 4rum sẽ càng khó thêm, mình nghĩ quan trọng là phải siết chặc quản lý, một nơi chỉ đc có từ 3 đến 5 thread là đủ, còn cãi lôn ư, vấn đề muôn thưở , ở đâu cũng có, càng tách thì càng dễ cãi hơn thôi...vì càng gần nhau thì cãi càng hăng (TH-NA)...


----------



## NT_inmyheart

HarryPham said:


> tách xong cũng cãi lộn àh , quan trọng là quản lý theo khuôn khổ cho khỏi lan tràn taoh thread tùm lum thôi


Khi 1 mem (ví dụ ở page Miền Trung) và một thread của TP ở page Miền Nam thì chắc chắn họ sẽ có cảm giác tôn trọng hơn trước kia là tất cả các thread ở chung 1 page.


----------



## HarryPham

NT_inmyheart said:


> Khi 1 mem (ví dụ ở page Miền Trung) và một thread của TP ở page Miền Nam thì chắc chắn họ sẽ có cảm giác tôn trọng hơn trước kia là tất cả các thread ở chung 1 page.


thiệt ko NTin :nuts: nhưng còn ở miền trung thì sao, wow ,khủng khiếp, sẽ cãi lộn triền miên luôn. mà ko hẵn đã tôn trọng đâu, HN và SG vẫn sẽ cãi nhau như thường, bây giờ chung 4rum còn dzậy mai mốt chia ba thì 4rum này cãi với 4rum kia, cãi hội đồng luôn, bản thân mỗi tp đã nằm ở 1 thread mà ng ta còn dzô tranh loạn đc thì khi tách ra 3 4rum tại sao ko dzô tranh loạn đc

chưa kể tách ra sẽ gây khó khăn trong việc quan tâm đến các 4rum khác, vì dụ mình muốn coi thread SG thì phải đi ra 4rum khác oài mún coi lại thread NT thì phải sang lại 4rum miền trung hno: phức tạp hơn mà vấn đề chưa hẵn đc giải quyết


----------



## NT_inmyheart

HarryPham said:


> thiệt ko NTin :nuts: nhưng còn ở miền trung thì sao, wow ,khủng khiếp, sẽ cãi lộn triền miên luôn. mà ko hẵn đã tôn trọng đâu, HN và SG vẫn sẽ cãi nhau như thường, bây giờ chung 4rum còn dzậy mai mốt chia ba thì 4rum này cãi với 4rum kia, cãi hội đồng luôn, bản thân mỗi tp đã nằm ở 1 thread mà ng ta còn dzô tranh loạn đc thì khi tách ra 3 4rum tại sao ko dzô tranh loạn đc
> 
> chưa kể tách ra sẽ gây khó khăn trong việc quan tâm đến các 4rum khác, vì dụ mình muốn coi thread SG thì phải đi ra 4rum khác oài mún coi lại thread NT thì phải sang 4rum miền trung hno: phức tạp hơn mà vẫn đề chưa hẵn đc giải quyết


Một lý do nữa là bây giờ thread nhiều quá; nó cứ bị trôi đi mấy; nếu có page Miền Trung thread NT* sẽ được sticky* - hihi. Và tốt hơn hết mỗi mem các TP nên có 1 cái điều lệ riêng cho dễ quản lý - vd của Điều lệ của thread Nha chẳng hạn.

P/s Harry về thread news bàn cho xong chuyện đi.


----------



## lovevungtau

Thời kỳ đó với thế hệ Titanic, saigonily, saigon2020, dactrung, lovesaigon, chinatown, Milkyway, yeutoidi, Hoian, Starboy,camranhbay, Tuyend....đã lùi vào dĩ vãng, rút dần vào hậu trường, nhường cho thế hệ trẻ năng động hơn, đông đúc hơn nhưng tình yêu cao ốc thì chưa bằng đàn anh (Không phải tất cả )và hay nói chuyện linh tinh nhiều hơn...điều này dễ hiểu vì 8x đời cuối – 9x đời đầu dành nhiều thời gian cho Internet hơn là tìm hiêu cs bên ngoài


----------



## saigonlove

lovevungtau said:


> Thời kỳ đó với thế hệ Titanic, saigonily, saigon2020, dactrung, lovesaigon, chinatown, Milkyway, yeutoidi, Hoian, Starboy,camranhbay, Tuyend....đã lùi vào dĩ vãng, rút dần vào hậu trường, nhường cho thế hệ trẻ năng động hơn, đông đúc hơn nhưng tình yêu cao ốc thì chưa bằng đàn anh (Không phải tất cả )và hay nói chuyện linh tinh nhiều hơn...điều này dễ hiểu vì 8x đời cuối – *9x đời đầu dành nhiều thời gian cho Internet hơn là tìm hiêu cs bên ngoài*


 8888 là nói chuyện đời đấy...


----------



## White Bear

removed...


----------



## saigonlove

Royal garden sao không thấy ai up hết vậy ?


----------



## NT_inmyheart

Thread Thanh Hóa tui có 36 page chưa đọc; thread Hải Phòng thì hơn 40 page... thread Vinh dẫu sao còn đỡ hơn :nuts:


----------



## haikiller11

NT_inmyheart said:


> Thread Thanh Hóa tui có 36 page chưa đọc; thread Hải Phòng thì hơn 40 page... thread Vinh dẫu sao còn đỡ hơn :nuts:


Cái thread HP mặc dù là sticky nhưng 88888 với render ko chứ có gì đâu tp đó cũng như Biên Hòa hay Bình Dương, công nghiệp mạnh và thu ngân sách cao nhưng đô thị thì ko tới đâu! Tuy nhiên thành phần đầu gấu chiếm tỉ lệ cao nhất cho nên tụi đó đòi ngồi hàng ghế đầu mặc dù ko có cái gì hết! chưa tính việc mem HP clone nick ra spam kinh dị :nuts::nuts: Vẫn chưa biết làm sao thread đó được lên sticky hay như vậy! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## saigonlove

haikiller11 said:


> Cái thread HP mặc dù là sticky nhưng 88888 với render ko chứ có gì đâu tp đó cũng như Biên Hòa hay Bình Dương, công nghiệp mạnh và thu ngân sách cao nhưng đô thị thì ko tới đâu! Tuy nhiên thành phần đầu gấu chiếm tỉ lệ cao nhất cho nên tụi đó đòi ngồi hàng ghế đầu mặc dù ko có cái gì hết! chưa tính việc mem HP clone nick ra spam kinh dị :nuts::nuts: Vẫn chưa biết làm sao thread đó được lên sticky hay như vậy! :lol::lol::lol:


 Hey Killer kill heo...! Avatar của ã nào thế.... :nuts:


----------



## haikiller11

saigonlove said:


> Hey Killer kill heo...! Avatar của ã nào thế.... :nuts:


:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## saigonlove

haikiller11 said:


> :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


:stupid: 
Nhỏ nào thế ?? Xinh gái thế ?? dễ xương ghê.... :nuts: coi chừng rangkhua dzo thấy là hắn kua ah`... :banana:


----------



## HarryPham

Mod ơi cái thread Nhatrang Plaza nó nằm xa quá, có gì mod chuyển dùm nó về lại sub 4rum Project ở SSCVN nha, cảm ơn


----------



## haikiller11

saigonlove said:


> :stupid:
> Nhỏ nào thế ?? Xinh gái thế ?? dễ xương ghê.... :nuts: coi chừng rangkhua dzo thấy là hắn kua ah`... :banana:


Răng cửa kua ta hả :\ ta chịu liền :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## White Bear

thread gì mà tòan chat chit... haikiller để hình bạn gái của hắn cũng spam lèm nhèm.. ^^


----------



## going-higher

Nhin Banner cua Seattle hom nay ta thay tuong lai cua Saigon.


----------



## rangkhua

haikiller11 said:


> Răng cửa kua ta hả :\ ta chịu liền :lol::lol::lol:



:lol::lol:


----------



## haikiller11

rangkhua said:


> :lol::lol:


Cười cai` gì đây?? :\


----------



## saigonlove

haikiller11 said:


> Cười cai` gì đây?? :\


 Rangkhua kết Sát thủ rồi đấy. 2 người nên làm đám cưới đi. ^^


----------



## NT_inmyheart

Lâu nay để ý hai cặp đẹp đôi là:

Rangkhua vs Haikiller

Coolink vs Zenzen


----------



## rangkhua

NT_inmyheart said:


> Lâu nay để ý hai cặp đẹp đôi là:
> 
> Rangkhua vs Haikiller
> 
> Coolink vs Zenzen


chết , thế này là hôk đc òi :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## HarryPham

rangkhua said:


> chết , thế này là hôk đc òi :bash::bash::bash:


nghe đồn rangkhua là dân Thanh Hóa đang ở Hà Nội :cheers: mà xao dzạo này chơi toàn dzọng Xì Gòn dzị


----------



## rangkhua

trước giờ vẫn thía mờ . sao zị ?


----------



## rangkhua

vo.mvac said:


> Chài rangkhua xinh đẹp đáo để. Sao ko chịu cưới dzậy NT_inmyheart??? :lol:


chỉ xinh xinh thui  ko có zinh đẹp đáo để đâu :")


----------



## saigonlove

rangkhua said:


> chỉ xinh xinh thui  ko có zinh đẹp đáo để đâu :")


 Cho tui 1 pic xem mat coi. NT_ không cưới bác tui giới thiệu người khác cho. ^^


----------



## rangkhua

saigonlove said:


> Cho tui 1 pic xem mat coi. NT_ không cưới bác tui giới thiệu người khác cho. ^^


tui chỉ kết bác nt thui >.< , mà bác í lại có ng iu òi à :lol::lol: chán quá, hơi bị đau khổ nhé


----------



## HarryPham

rangkhua said:


> tui chỉ kết bác nt thui >.< , mà bác í lại có ng iu òi à :lol::lol: chán quá, hơi bị đau khổ nhé


tự tử ko tui cung cấp Xianua giá rẻ cho


----------



## haikiller11

Hix cái lời nguyền tình 1 đêm lại ám ảnh mình 

răng cửa, why did ya leave me =((


----------



## rangkhua

saigonlove said:


> Cho tui 1 pic xem mat coi. NT_ không cưới bác tui giới thiệu người khác cho. ^^


tui đoá  hơi bị xấu xí nhé , già òi mà ra đường ng ta toàn bảo tui trẻ con thui à :bash::bash:


----------



## rangkhua

hehe


----------



## rangkhua

HarryPham said:


> tự tử ko tui cung cấp Xianua giá rẻ cho


dở hơi à :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## NT_inmyheart

hic, sao lại lôi ta vào chuyện này chứ. :bash:

P/s: đừng tin mấy lời của tên Harry spam xấu xí.


----------



## saigonlove

rangkhua said:


> tui đoá  hơi bị xấu xí nhé , già òi mà ra đường ng ta toàn bảo tui trẻ con thui à :bash::bash:


 Save rooi, save roi.... :lol:


----------



## NT_inmyheart

saigonlove said:


> Save rooi, save roi.... :lol:


cho share với


----------



## rangkhua

saigonlove said:


> Save rooi, save roi.... :lol:


đừngggggggg  ko là ko chơi v bác nữa đâu :bash::bash:


----------



## rangkhua

haikiller11 said:


> Hix cái lời nguyền tình 1 đêm lại ám ảnh mình
> 
> răng cửa, why did ya leave me =((


 i'm here with u , lời nguyền tình 1 đêm là seo zị ? hno:


----------



## saigonlove

NT_inmyheart said:


> cho share với


 Từ từ... để trấn lột rangkhua tí..
Rangkhua oiư... hối lộ cái gì đi.... tui sẽ k share với ai hết... hối lộ thêm 1 tấm ảnh đi.... :nuts:


----------



## going-higher

This guy said Vietnamese is sub group of Chinese :lol: what you guy think about it? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vuji-7Sbik


----------



## haikiller11

saigonlove said:


> Từ từ... để trấn lột rangkhua tí..
> Rangkhua oiư... hối lộ cái gì đi.... tui sẽ k share với ai hết... hối lộ thêm 1 tấm ảnh đi.... :nuts:


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana: Đòi 1 album lun!


----------



## haikiller11

going-higher said:


> This guy said Vietnamese is sub group of Chinese :lol: what you guy think about it?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vuji-7Sbik


kệ mẹ nó :lol:


----------



## going-higher

Wow! i just stumbled on a video I believed it's where i first learn martial art when i was a kid.


----------



## saigonlove

going-higher said:


> Wow! i just stumbled on a video I believed it's where i first learn martial art when i was a kid.


 G-h học võ ah... hôm nào đánh nhau đi..........:lol:


----------



## FRESH AIR

vo.mvac said:


> ôi Mô Phật, hai kưng làm cái trò chi nữa đây chài? :lol::lol::lol:


Mí đứa đang chơi trò làm vợ chồng như mí đứa con nít hay chơi á


----------



## haikiller11

going-higher said:


> Ke mi chu noi cho ta nghe lam gi :lol: jk ma tui phi lam gi ma nguoi dam?


 ta lựa những tấm hình của tụi lính Phi đang tạo dáng khen tụi này mặc đồ đẹp rồi post mấy tấm như thằng cha cảnh sát cầm invisible gun và 1 trung đội lính núp sau chiếc xe ko dám ló mặt, ngoài ra ta còn nhiều lần đá xéo tụi Phi trên thread rate skyline nữa  ta ân hận quá


----------



## saigonlove

haikiller11 said:


> ta lựa những tấm hình của tụi lính Phi đang tạo dáng khen tụi này mặc đồ đẹp rồi post mấy tấm như thằng cha cảnh sát cầm invisible gun và 1 trung đội lính núp sau chiếc xe ko dám ló mặt, ngoài ra ta còn nhiều lần đá xéo tụi Phi trên thread rate skyline nữa  ta ân hận quá


:lol: 
Sao không tự sướng rằng bộ đội VN vô đối.


----------



## haikiller11

saigonlove said:


> :lol:
> Sao không tự sướng rằng bộ đội VN vô đối.


Thôi đi 3 ta ko thích tự sướng ta chỉ chém mấy đứa tự sướng thôi bất đắc dĩ là thằng Phi nó tự sướng trên mọi phương diện thành ra chém cái gì cũng đụng nó :lol::lol:


----------



## saigonlove

haikiller11 said:


> Thôi đi 3 ta ko thích tự sướng ta chỉ chém mấy đứa tự sướng thôi bất đắc dĩ là thằng Phi nó tự sướng trên mọi phương diện thành ra chém cái gì cũng đụng nó :lol::lol:


 trên trang military tên Malay mới tự sướgn kinh. post biết bao nhiêu hình quân đội nó. ^^


----------



## haikiller11

saigonlove said:


> trên trang military tên Malay mới tự sướgn kinh. post biết bao nhiêu hình quân đội nó. ^^


Tụi Malay ko có cơ hội thi thố tài năng nên ta ko có hình real combat nào để hạ nhục nó :lol:


----------



## NT_inmyheart

saigonlove said:


> trên trang military tên Malay mới tự sướgn kinh. post biết bao nhiêu hình quân đội nó. ^^


trang nào??? cho cái link đi SGlove


----------



## SaigonCitizen

Harry's posts nearly overcome Coolink's and he will sooner become the new king of bullshit posts.Come on Harry.!!!LOL


----------



## saigonlove

NT_inmyheart said:


> trang nào??? cho cái link đi SGlove


ne` bac' 
http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?6-Strictly-Photos-amp-Video
Tui Malay toi 681 post.
Tu suong kinh lam. ^^


----------



## popcorn69

*From left 2 right : Dragon's head pottery statue (Ly Dynasty) was found at Thang Long royal Citadel -Hanoi skyline view from Sofitel rooftop - KeangNam LAndmark Towers 71 flrs - Hanoi History museum - Khue Van Cac(constellation of literature)- Long Bien bridge - The Huc bridge - Thang Long Royal Citadel - Phoenix's head
*


----------



## Cosaonoivay

haikiller11 said:


> Tụi Malay ko có cơ hội thi thố tài năng nên ta ko có hình real combat nào để hạ nhục nó :lol:


All the SEA Countries shouldn't be jealous to each other , they should be happy to see one another getting stronger and try to unite together in case the mighty China causing problem for them ...why damage each other before the big conflict even started ? VN has never had much problems with its SEA neighbour Countries in the past ! IN Canada where I live I know alot of Phi ppl like VN alot !


----------



## popcorn69

good thinking Cósaonoivay im glad you have stopped being such an emo with those negative ideas of Hanoi in your mind


----------



## Cosaonoivay

I'm an observer.. !


----------



## Cosaonoivay

popcorn69 said:


> good thinking Cósaonoivay im glad you have stopped being such an emo with those negative ideas of Hanoi in your mind


Have I ever wished to see VN erased the the world Map ??? never ,I just don't like to see the injustice happenning in VN , that's not how VN will be stronger if It doesn't unite it own ppl _ VN is one of the SSC forum with so many ugly arguments going on all the time , and there's reasons for that '' khong co lua , thi lam sao co khoi ''


----------



## Saigoneseguy

^^ Weren't you the one who frequently pours more fuel into that fire?


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Saigoneseguy said:


> ^^ Weren't you the one who frequently pours more fuel into that fire?


The amount of my comments compare to the others are nothing... and I don't consider they are as fuel in fact they could be more than anti_FIRE , they are something for them to look closely at it and change their approach to Nation building , it's got to start from the Top , HN is the top of VN right now and it seems to me they have been taking care of them too much to have time for the rest of VN !don't you think ?


----------



## coolink

Cosaonoivay said:


> The amount of my comments compare to the others are nothing... and I don't consider they are as fuel in fact they could be more than anti_FIRE , they are something for them to look closely at it and change their approach to Nation building , it's got to start from the Top , HN is the top of VN right now and it seems to me they have been taking care of them too much to have time for the rest of VN !don't you think ?


u lie man......you ađd fire and gas.........and you blow air from your ass tơo
everything is so small, and you make it kaboom :lol:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

:lol: Coolink are so worthy of those super heros , you smell far ...


----------



## kt

...


----------



## blue_milkyway88

deleted...


----------



## chinatown

^^ trông White BEar thật là bịnh hoạn.


----------



## popcorn69

Which brand is it ? Is it a Vietnamese brand or just MADE IN VIETNAM ? they are different you know :lol:


----------



## going-higher

popcorn69 said:


> Which brand is it ? Is it a Vietnamese brand or just MADE IN VIETNAM ? they are different you know :lol:


It just made in Vietnam :lol:


----------



## saigonily

going-higher said:


> I bought a jacket the other day..Guess where it made from? Vietnam! lol i knew it made in Vietnam but i still bought it you guys know why because ta la nguoi Vietnam nen ung ho do Vietnam haha


co phai Columbia or Banana Republic?


----------



## going-higher

saigonily said:


> co phai Columbia or Banana Republic?


Nike


----------



## vanboy2

going-higher said:


> Nike


my Nike shoes and two pairs of sandle from Vietnam too.


----------



## going-higher

vanboy2 said:


> my Nike shoes and two pairs of sandle from Vietnam too.


haha really..Keep buying stuff made in Vietnam that would be a contribution even a small one :cheers:


----------



## vanboy2

going-higher said:


> haha really..Keep buying stuff made in Vietnam that would be a contribution even a small one :cheers:


A lot of shoes stores here in Canada carry a lot of products made in Vietnam though.Foot wears from Vietnam quite strong export to North America.


----------



## somrach1

hêhê




vanboy2 said:


> A lot of shoes stores here in Canada carry a lot of products made in Vietnam though.Foot wears from Vietnam quite strong export to North America.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

I wouldn't mind to buy clothes or shoes from VN though ...looking forward to buy more stuffs with higher quality as Computer , TV , or house hold appliances ...if they make them !


----------



## Siddude

LOL! Vietnam under VC has not reached that level of industrialization where Vietnam companies command any "brand" name recognition among worldwide consumers! Not even Commie China has reached that level yet. Those things which are made in Vietnam are just subcontracting work from plants owned by Taiwanese, S. Korean and Singaporean companies. Vietnam is at the very bottom level of industrialization. I don't see Vietnam moving up the level of sophisticated capitalist market economy under this present government. They don't even have a clue to formulate a blue print to lay the groundwork in order to build an economy that will reach the sophiticated level of advanced countries.


----------



## coolink

buying crap from Vietnam by accident, aren't we lucky


----------



## FRESH AIR

coolink said:


> buying crap from Vietnam by accident, aren't we lucky


Chân trời tiếm là gì zậy bác ku lin, màu tím hở


----------



## going-higher

I just got back home from my first date with this girl she is a milf :lol: we went to watch paranormal activity what a crappy suck movie. Then i got lost in Memphis it was a ghetto area. I asked these black people for direction and they show me how to get back on expressway.. who said black people hate Asian? man they're so cool well most of them


----------



## Cosaonoivay

^^ In general , ppl don't hate each other unless you inflict wounds on them , then the reaction of human being will reveal !


----------



## going-higher

Phuck! that milf just tell me she have bf live in SD lol why wouldn't she tell me in the beginning... is that mean she don't want to go out with me anymore?


----------



## nguyend

ta chưa thấy đồ điện tử cao cấp nào made in Vietnam ngoài quần áo, bàn ghế, thực phẩm mấy thứ dùng nhiều sức lao động mà giá cả thì lại rẻ . Bao giờ mới thấy laptop, TV , dvd make in Vietnam nhảy ? có phải vẫn là cái câu "100 năm nữa" không nhảy ?


----------



## White Bear

nguyend said:


> ta chưa thấy đồ điện tử cao cấp nào made in Vietnam ngoài quần áo, bàn ghế, thực phẩm mấy thứ dùng nhiều sức lao động mà giá cả thì lại rẻ . Bao giờ mới thấy laptop, TV , dvd make in Vietnam nhảy ? có phải vẫn là cái câu "100 năm nữa" không nhảy ?


có đó... máy ảnh Nikon compact made in Vietnam. Và máy ảnh Pentax made in Vietnam luôn đó chú việt kiều Baltimore... ủa... DC... à ko Cali :lol:


----------



## vanboy2

White Bear said:


> có đó... máy ảnh Nikon compact made in Vietnam. Và máy ảnh Pentax made in Vietnam luôn đó chú việt kiều Baltimore... ủa... DC... à ko Cali :lol:


ok do not mistaken made in and assemble from.Most electronics,cars or motto bike are assembled from Vietnam(when the parts commonly made from out side of Vietnam).when you says Made in Vietnam meaning the whole chain from making the parts to assemble the parts (A to Z) have to be in Vietnam.


----------



## nguyend

ô vậy à, có máy ảnh lắp ráp ở VN rùi à, ta lâu nay chưa để ý đến máy ảnh, mà thường thì khi vật dụng gì đó lắp ráp ở nước nào và sản xuất ở nước nào thì mác dán thường ghi chú rất rõ ràng "Assembled in ..." và "parts made in ..." v.v...


----------



## vo.mvac

nguyend said:


> ô vậy à, có máy ảnh lắp ráp ở VN rùi à, ta lâu nay chưa để ý đến máy ảnh, mà thường thì khi vật dụng gì đó lắp ráp ở nước nào và sản xuất ở nước nào thì mác dán thường ghi chú rất rõ ràng "Assembled in ..." và "parts made in ..." v.v...


Có nhà máy Olympus ở Long Thành - Đồng Nai nữa đó bác.


----------



## HarryPham

nguyend said:


> yoohoo !!! Vanboy2 is the real mod. Thanks Vanboy2 for sticking thread bridges up.


:cheers: nếu mà chấm điểm cho mod tui sẽ chấm cho vanboy2 9.5/11  đặc biệt là nhờ công lao dẹp "kẻ mà ai cũng biết"


----------



## Cosaonoivay

nguyend said:


> yoohoo !!! Vanboy2 is the real mod. Thanks Vanboy2 for sticking thread bridges up.


He listened and usually do it reasonably , I've noticed !


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> này mod Vanboy2 này, cậu làm ơn bỏ cái thread VIETNAM BRIDGES vào sticky đi, ta nghĩ cái request này rất đúng đắn vì nó là thread bridges độc nhất bao gồm tất cả các bridges ở VN cho nên nó rất xứng đáng được sticky . Ta request điều này rất lâu rồi nhưng hồi đó Saigoneseguy ignore ta , bây giờ thấy cậu rất nhiệt tình ta request một lần nữa, mong cậu xem xét . Thành thật cám ơn cậu trước ...
> 
> P.S. cậu không xem xét ta chưởi cậu sau. J/K :smile:


mấy người mà bị banned thường hay nhiều chuyện, hay đòi hỏi, vớ va vớ vẩn


----------



## i_love_u_baby

coolink said:


> mấy người mà bị banned thường hay nhiều chuyện, hay đòi hỏi, vớ va vớ vẩn


coolink bi banned vai` lan` hay sao i' nhi? >"< ko bit' cau " chi? 1 ngon tay vao` ng khac' la` 3 ngon' kia chi? vao` minh` a` " :hahaha:


----------



## haikiller11

răng sữa dạo này hơi khùng ^^ :\


----------



## HarryPham

White Bear said:


> mềnh muốn đổi nick vanboy ơii


đổi thành Black Bear đi :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## going-higher

^^ :rofl:


----------



## KoolKool

Rảnh kinh!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Hay wé, xin phép chôm mí cái ảnh của pác up lên facebook .


----------



## vo.mvac

Cười mún bể bụng. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vo.mvac

Đang có 2 cuộc chiến xảy ra ở 2 mặt trận: Thanh Hóa - Vinh và HP-ĐN. :nuts:


----------



## going-higher

Chien tranh dang bung no trong SSC Vietnam. :guns1:


----------



## huevietnam

vo.mvac said:


> Đang có 2 cuộc chiến xảy ra ở 2 mặt trận: Thanh Hóa - Vinh và HP-ĐN. :nuts:


Ôn đừng đi thả bom nữa hí hno::nuts:hno:


----------



## popcorn69

Jimmyfa mà ko viết truyện hay trở thành nhà sáng tác kịch thì phí !!! cực phí !!!!!


----------



## HarryPham

vo.mvac said:


> Đang có 2 cuộc chiến xảy ra ở 2 mặt trận: Thanh Hóa - Vinh và HP-ĐN. :nuts:


mặt trận thứ ba là Cộng sản - Cộng Wà :banana:


----------



## abcabc

Vào ssc lâu rồi ! Giờ giới thiệu !


----------



## going-higher

The Nigerian try to scam me. :lol:


----------



## going-higher

^^ Mods dau roi? lam viec kia hno:


----------



## saigonlove

Mods da~ lam viec. ^^


----------



## going-higher

Good job Mods :cheers2:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

Mod ơi ra tay làm việc lẹ, thằng sqd đã trở lại .


----------



## going-higher

VietnamEagle2010 said:


> Mod ơi ra tay làm việc lẹ, thằng sqd đã trở lại .


thang sqd la thang nao? :guns1:


----------



## chinatown

going-higher said:


> thang sqd la thang nao? :guns1:


sư phụ của caokeuqn.

LÀ kẻ mở màn cho trào lưu post shit vào các thread Saigon.


----------



## going-higher

chinatown said:


> sư phụ của caokeuqn.
> 
> LÀ kẻ mở màn cho trào lưu post shit vào các thread Saigon.


Ahhhh! co ho hang gi voi Chimmyfa khong?


----------



## chinatown

going-higher said:


> Ahhhh! co ho hang gi voi Chimmyfa khong?


còn cao hơn chimmyfa 1 bậc.
chimmyfa chỉ thường giáo dục về giới tính cho các em nhỏ thôi.


----------



## haikiller11

Hả sqd hả :O:O


----------



## pttd

What did you do vanboy? 

How come *Skybar is not visible unless I log in*? Don’t tell me it’s my computer acting up


----------



## HarryPham

pttd said:


> What did you do vanboy?
> 
> How come *Skybar is not visible unless I log in*? Don’t tell me it’s my computer acting up


me too, I have just found this problem yesterday

What did you do mods?


----------



## vanboy2

pttd said:


> What did you do vanboy?
> 
> How come *Skybar is not visible unless I log in*? Don’t tell me it’s my computer acting up





HarryPham said:


> me too, I have just found this problem yesterday
> 
> What did you do mods?


Now you guys just realized that?.Yes all the skybar in SSC have to be invisible to the guests (not sign in)because according to SSC's policy to avoid trolls to read threads in Skybar and created accounts just start a flame war,so at the end Mod of each forums have responsibility to make the magic:turn it into invisible to non members.


----------



## pttd

Can you make an exception? Like check this field, uncheck that field... For an honorary member like me...:lol: :lol: :lol:. I hate to have to log in every time I visit the forum. 

Come on... I’ll buy you a hot dog.


----------



## vanboy2

pttd said:


> Can you make an exception? Like check this field, uncheck that field... For an honorary member like me...:lol: :lol: :lol:. I hate to have to log in every time I visit the forum.
> 
> Come on... I’ll buy you a hot dog.


You see, because I want more of honorary members like youseft to sign in to post instead of reading the threads.And I do not eat hot dog (next time offer me lobster I will rethink again :lol:.Joking a side my friend pttd,sorry I can not make any exception here.


----------



## going-higher

^^ Mod oi lam viec nua kia. Thang spam multi-nick nay khong never stop ha ta. Ta nghi SSC nen ra policy one member only have one nick.


----------



## pttd

So a hot dog alone won’t do eh! I should have thrown in a popsicle or two.

It might work. You'll just never know…

:lol:


----------



## coolink

vanboy2 said:


> Now you guys just realized that?.Yes all the skybar in SSC have to be invisible to the guests (not sign in)because according to SSC's policy to avoid trolls to read threads in Skybar and created accounts just start a flame war,so at the end Mod of each forums have responsibility to make the magic:turn it into invisible to non members.


I think you should delete that skybar altogether
that is nothing but nonsense, and 90% of the people in there only here for skybar and nothing else.


----------



## ln030921

Why are there so many monkeys running around lately?


----------



## coolink

thắc mắc

mặc dù vào đây 6 năm tròn từ mùa xuân năm ấy

nhưng vì mình chỉ chú ý tới cao ốc, xây dựng nên mình chẳng quan tâm cái gì khác, cái gì banner, mình chẳng biết, cái gì members click nhiều vote cho saigon hanoi, mình chẳng biết, cái gì tự xóa post mình cung chẵng biết.............bây giờ mới để ý mấy ngôi sao ở dưới thread

không biết sao là do ai cho? hay tự mình chấm sao cho mình đươc, nếu thế chấm chỗ nào?

sao cái threads nào cũa harrypham cũng có 5 sao? rồi thread hải phòng, vớ va vớ vẫn cũng có 5 sao?

thiết nghĩ trang nhà thờ cũa mình lâp ra 5 năm qua kể từ mùa thu năm ấy, 

trang nhà thờ hình ảnh phong phú (copy từ websites khác) tin tức nóng bỏng (thường xảy ra vài tuần đến vài tháng) và lời thuyết minh hết sức duyên dáng dí dỏm, thế mà chi có 4 sao, thế nà thế lào? nào

ai chấm 4 sao cho trang nhà thờ mình cám ơn, nhưng ai chấm cho mấy cái threads vớ vẩn 5 sao như Hải Phòng thì tớ phản đối, phản đối


----------



## going-higher

coolink said:


> I think you should delete that skybar altogether
> that is nothing but nonsense, and 90% of the people in there only here for skybar and nothing else.


Yea, I agree with coolink. Delete all threads in Skybar but keep Hot Vietnamese Boys/Girls thread, The Movie and Music thread and the News thread. 



ln030921 said:


> Why are there so many monkeys running around lately?


Those monkeys have a lot of free time on their hand. :lol:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

*Happy Thanksgiving to Y'all , Have a good day with family and friends 
*


----------



## i_love_u_baby

going-higher said:


> Yea, I agree with coolink. Delete all threads in Skybar but keep Hot Vietnamese Boys/Girls thread, The Movie and Music thread and the News thread.


vậy sticky mấy cái thread đó đi :lol::lol:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

^ I'm happy for you too ( not that you couldn't be here at all ) but we all like to play with our favorite toy don't we ? , ( some Mods are nice ...some are naughty ) :lol:


----------



## hanoi1000nam

Có bác nào ở Thanh Đa không? Nếu có hoặc ko ở đó thì nếu rãnh rỗi ghé nhà nghỉ công đoàn Thanh Đa, em dẫn các bác đi dạo phố Thanh Đa. Mới từ HÀ Nội vào mấy tháng mà rành hết Thanh Đa rồi, hay không?


----------



## Cosaonoivay

hanoi1000nam said:


> Có bác nào ở Thanh Đa không? Nếu có hoặc ko ở đó thì nếu rãnh rỗi ghé nhà nghỉ công đoàn Thanh Đa, em dẫn các bác đi dạo phố Thanh Đa. Mới từ HÀ Nội vào mấy tháng mà rành hết Thanh Đa rồi, hay không?


Thanh Da co gi moi ma di coi ? may cai chung cu tu hoi truoc 75 toi gio cu xi khong biet co sua chua gi khong ? neu co xin post fotos cho coi _ cam on nhieu !


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

hôm nay banner New York thật là vô đối


----------



## going-higher

^^ Uoc gi mai mot skyline cua Saigon duoc phan nua ben tay phai cua New York nhi. Chac phai doi them 20- 40 chuc nam nua


----------



## coolink

hanoi1000nam said:


> Có bác nào ở Thanh Đa không? Nếu có hoặc ko ở đó thì nếu rãnh rỗi ghé nhà nghỉ công đoàn Thanh Đa, em dẫn các bác đi dạo phố Thanh Đa. Mới từ HÀ Nội vào mấy tháng mà rành hết Thanh Đa rồi, hay không?


ban co the dan cosaonoivay di Thanh Da choi

ban ay cu hoi ta hoai, coolink dan minh di Thanh Da choi di, minh thich di Thanh Da choi lam.


----------



## vo.mvac

coolink said:


> ban co the dan cosaonoivay di Thanh Da choi
> 
> ban ay cu hoi ta hoai, coolink dan minh di Thanh Da choi di, minh thich di Thanh Da choi lam.


Chòi, đi Thanh Đa chơi gì mừ thích thú dữ dzậy mí pác? Đi câu cá à? Hay là nhậu ở Tư Trì? ^^


----------



## haikiller11

vo.mvac said:


> Chòi, đi Thanh Đa chơi gì mừ thích thú dữ dzậy mí pác? Đi câu cá à? Hay là nhậu ở Tư Trì? ^^


đi ăn cháo :lol: Thanh Đa có tất cả các loại cháo từ nhà hàng cháo dzịt tới cafe cháo lưỡi :lol:


----------



## vo.mvac

haikiller11 said:


> đi ăn cháo :lol: Thanh Đa có tất cả các loại cháo từ nhà hàng cháo dzịt tới cafe cháo lưỡi :lol:


Ec ec, :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FRESH AIR

vo.mvac said:


> Ec ec, :lol::lol::lol:


Toàn cafe zõng, zô đó tối om, thu tiền xong để mún mần gì thì mần, mún sâu hay cạn cũng dc :nuts:


----------



## hpers

steppe2205 said:


> thôi thì các mem thích sticky thì cho sticky bác ơi, tiếc gì, nói gì cũng chẳng được, chắc mod chịu ko thấu nên đành làm vậy chứ cũng chẳng thích đâu, bác ko thích thì đừng vào cái đó, vào thread đó rồi lại ức chế, em bây giờ cũng chả vào chả post gì nữa, sợ bị ăn chửi


Em thấy bác nhiều khi 2 mang thật đấy...Sẽ thật tệ nếu ai đó làm bạn với bác vì sẽ có ngày bị bác đâm sau lưng.


----------



## hpers

coolink said:


> no no và no
> 
> chuyện bắt đầu từ 1 em, viết cho cái em Mod Nhật, để đưa Hải Phòng lên sticky, và khi Mods VN khám phá ra thì hạ xuống, thế là mấy em Hải Phòng nhảy cà tưng cà tưng lên rồi hát chèo, rồi hát bội, rồi nói tiếng Đan Mạch rồi ôi thôi kinh dị.........sau đó vì ngán mấy em mồm loa mép giải này qúa nên cuối cùng đành cho Hải Phòng lên lại
> 
> chuyên mới xảy ra chứ lâu đâu. chẳng hiểu sao mình không biết nhìn chính mình, cao ốc thì lèo tèo xây dựng thì chẳng bằng ai, mà đòi lên sticky cho bằng được để quảng cáo cho mọi người biết Hải Phòng....chẳng có cái gì..........ngoài ngày ngày tán dóc
> 
> chẳng ai trách hay có ý kiến khi 1 thread các members thích tán dóc, nhưng đòi mang lên sticky 1 thread về xây dựng mà chẳng có cái gì ngoài tán dóc, rồi tin tức thành ủy, công an bộ họp, rồi hoa hướng dương mọc hướng tây, rồi rùa bơi ngoài đại dương thì thật là chẳng giống ai cả


Khi nhìn thấy thread HP bác nên nhắm mắt lại và tránh đi nhé ... bác nhìn vào rồi lại thấy khó chịu xỉa xói. Cứ cho là HP ko bằng các TP khác đi... Nhưng cho em hỏi ai ko yêu quê hương hả bác, ai chả muốn quê hương mình xinh đẹp. Nếu bác ở HN hay SG thì em chịu, ít so với TP các bác thật đấy. Tuy HP building chưa tầng tầng lớp lớp nhưng bác đến HP chưa mà bảo lèo tèo. bác nên xem lại cách bác thể hiện trong diễn đàn nhé. Đừng nên nói động chạm đến người khác. Người như bác ngẩng mặt lên ko bằng ai, nhưng cúi mặt xuống thì ai cũng cao hơn rồi đấy. Nên có suy nghĩ cao rộng hơn, đừng bó hẹp trong cái ao làng.


----------



## hpers

White Bear said:


> uhm... chắc hồi xưa lúc HP mới lập thread có nhiều dự án nên MOD mới sticky và 5 sao.. Giờ thread HP chẳng có gì cả, thread construction mà ảnh của HP photos, HP skyline cũng đem qua HP Projects... thực sự là thread HP có nhiều pages nhưng quá ít projects hno:


Cũng ko hẳn đâu bác ạ, chả nhẽ 1 dự án cứ phải nhắc đi nhắc lại hàng chục hàng trăm lần à... nhiều thì cứ ngày nào cũng có mới thì mới là nhiều à. Một năm có khoảng chục cái building chất lượng là ok rồi chứ. HP có những dự án theo chiều sâu, để có những phát triển mạnh mẽ trong tương lai... còn những buiding thì em nghĩ với tốc độ xuất hiện như bây h là đủ, vì sau khaong 5-10 năm nữa thì nhìn ra cả đống building. đâu chả giống đâu. HP bọn em chỉ mong cái cảng nước sâu Lạch Huyện hoàn thành, cao tốc HN -HP hoàn thành là chúng em có thể tự hào lắm rồi ... mấy cái building trong thành phố bọn em cũng chả thích bằng ấy chứ.


----------



## coolink

hpers said:


> Khi nhìn thấy thread HP bác nên nhắm mắt lại và tránh đi nhé ... bác nhìn vào rồi lại thấy khó chịu xỉa xói. Cứ cho là HP ko bằng các TP khác đi... Nhưng cho em hỏi ai ko yêu quê hương hả bác, ai chả muốn quê hương mình xinh đẹp. Nếu bác ở HN hay SG thì em chịu, ít so với TP các bác thật đấy. Tuy HP building chưa tầng tầng lớp lớp nhưng bác đến HP chưa mà bảo lèo tèo. bác nên xem lại cách bác thể hiện trong diễn đàn nhé. Đừng nên nói động chạm đến người khác. Người như bác ngẩng mặt lên ko bằng ai, nhưng cúi mặt xuống thì ai cũng cao hơn rồi đấy. Nên có suy nghĩ cao rộng hơn, đừng bó hẹp trong cái ao làng.


mới vào mà vớ va vớ vẩn thì chỉ có 1 giải thích............bình mới rượu cũ

ta viết rõ ràng.......nếu không biết đọc thì đừng nên trả lời


----------



## ducphu

coolink said:


> mới vào mà vớ va vớ vẩn thì chỉ có 1 giải thích............bình mới rượu cũ
> 
> ta viết rõ ràng.......nếu không biết đọc thì đừng nên trả lời


Trước đây tớ cũng hay qua thớt HP chơi, nhưng giờ thì chẳng dám nữahno:


----------



## HoiAn

Mấy thread Hải Phòng - Nha Trang - Vũng Tàu - Huế tui thỉnh thoảng đều hay vào vì nó có nhiều cái tương đồng với Đà Nẵng nên dễ trao đổi. Sau một thời gian thì xin bye bye Hải Phòng. Thread thông tin thì nghèo nàn, một số ít mem hết sức unfriendly và kém văn hóa. Tốt nhất nên tránh. 

Sorry if anyone feels offended.


----------



## i_love_u_baby

hpers said:


> Em thấy bác nhiều khi 2 mang thật đấy...Sẽ thật tệ nếu ai đó làm bạn với bác vì sẽ có ngày bị bác đâm sau lưng.


bạn mà đâm một nhát thì chắc chết  không tốt , không tốt hno:hno:


----------



## steppe2205

hpers said:


> Cũng ko hẳn đâu bác ạ, chả nhẽ *1 dự án cứ phải nhắc đi nhắc lại hàng chục hàng trăm lần à*... nhiều thì cứ ngày nào cũng có mới thì mới là nhiều à. Một năm có khoảng chục cái building chất lượng là ok rồi chứ. HP có những dự án theo chiều sâu, để có những phát triển mạnh mẽ trong tương lai... *còn những buiding thì em nghĩ với tốc độ xuất hiện như bây h là đủ*, vì sau khaong 5-10 năm nữa thì nhìn ra cả đống building. đâu chả giống đâu. HP bọn em chỉ mong *cái cảng nước sâu Lạch Huyện hoàn thành, cao tốc HN -HP hoàn thành là chúng em có thể tự hào lắm rồi* ... mấy cái building trong thành phố bọn em cũng chả thích bằng ấy chứ.


Đen 1: đây là forum về xây dựng, do đó nội dung chủ yếu sẽ là thảo luận về kiến trúc, quy hoạch nhà cửa, update dự án. Trước khi ghi danh bạn phải biết rõ điều đó.

Đen 2: ko ai nói building xuất hiện như thế là ít hay đủ cả, chỉ nói về nội dung thread. Thread HP quá loãng, tả pí lù

Đen 3: như thế này thì ko nên để nó trong phần constructions, mà lại là sticky


----------



## steppe2205

ducphu said:


> Trước đây tớ cũng hay qua thớt HP chơi, nhưng giờ thì chẳng dám nữahno:


Từ sau mấy cuộc chiến tranh xong thì chẳng còn mem tỉnh khác nào vào thread HP chứ có riêng gì mem đn :lol:


----------



## popcorn69

steppe2205 said:


> Từ sau mấy cuộc chiến tranh xong thì chẳng còn mem tỉnh khác nào vào thread HP chứ có riêng gì mem đn :lol:


tớ cũng thế , thread HP ,tớ thấy chỉ mỗi mem rooney hoặc lanhlungboss là còn điềm đạm và tập trung vào vấn đề update ,còn lại thường xuyên túm tụm vào nói xấu TP khác ,ai nói điều gì đó ko hay là bị hội đồng luôn


----------



## HarryPham

KoolKool said:


> nói vậy thôi...kiền trúc đòi cao điểm lém!:lol:^^


:banana: thị ngành phụ sản đi :banana: ngành này lấy rẻ lắm :banana:


----------



## lanhlungboss

steppe2205 said:


> Từ sau mấy cuộc chiến tranh xong thì chẳng còn mem tỉnh khác nào vào thread HP chứ có riêng gì mem đn :lol:


rất nhiều mem đều quan tâm đến hp mà
dù ghét hay quý đều là quan tâm, cảm ơn sự quan tâm của cả nhà
anh em hp có nhiều khi nóng tính cũng xin thông cảm
người phố cảng mà
có vấn đề ít nhà cao tầng mà vẫn được stut và 5 sao thì các bạn nhiều lúc hỏi vô lý quá
mỗi tp có một hướng QH pt riêng chứ
ở HP quy hoạch trong dài hạn, các dự án thiếu vốn cũng một phần do năng lực kém, một phần do quy mô không nhỏ
anh em HP giờ đang tập trung vào xây dựng thớt quê hương thêm PT, các bạn có ghét thì đừng có nói lời dìm hàng, như thế không lịch sự
ai cũng yêu quê hương mình vậy
các bạn thử nghĩ lại lúc địa phương mình còn trong nghèo khó đi lên bạn sẽ hiểu được tâm trạng của tôi
TP tôi còn nghèo, còn nhiều việc phải làm, chúng tôi có mục tiêu lý tưởng riêng, chiến lược PT riêng, ...
mong anh em dừng ở đây nhé
mem HP không nói nặng lời nữa nhé
phải thể hiện sự bản sắc tốt đẹp của quê ta


----------



## i_love_u_baby

lanhlungboss said:


> rất nhiều mem đều quan tâm đến hp mà
> dù ghét hay quý đều là quan tâm, cảm ơn sự quan tâm của cả nhà
> anh em hp có nhiều khi nóng tính cũng xin thông cảm
> người phố cảng mà
> có vấn đề ít nhà cao tầng mà vẫn được stut và 5 sao thì các bạn nhiều lúc hỏi vô lý quá
> mỗi tp có một hướng QH pt riêng chứ
> ở HP quy hoạch trong dài hạn, các dự án thiếu vốn cũng một phần do năng lực kém, một phần do quy mô không nhỏ
> anh em HP giờ đang tập trung vào xây dựng thớt quê hương thêm PT, các bạn có ghét thì đừng có nói lời dìm hàng, như thế không lịch sự
> ai cũng yêu quê hương mình vậy
> các bạn thử nghĩ lại lúc địa phương mình còn trong nghèo khó đi lên bạn sẽ hiểu được tâm trạng của tôi
> TP tôi còn nghèo, còn nhiều việc phải làm, chúng tôi có mục tiêu lý tưởng riêng, chiến lược PT riêng, ...
> mong anh em dừng ở đây nhé
> mem HP không nói nặng lời nữa nhé
> phải thể hiện sự bản sắc tốt đẹp của quê ta


good boy ! :banana:


----------



## steppe2205

lol bác boss thì khỏi phải nói rồi

mem HP chỉ có mỗi bác này là biết ăn biết nói


----------



## lanhlungboss

steppe2205 said:


> lol bác boss thì khỏi phải nói rồi
> 
> mem HP chỉ có mỗi bác này là biết ăn biết nói


keke hết to tiếng rồi anh em lại vào HP chơi nhé
cuối năm nay đầu năm sau có khá nhiều cái mới
mấy hôm nay mưa, lạnh lên hơi ít hình update


----------



## haikiller11

lanhlungboss said:


> có vấn đề ít nhà cao tầng mà vẫn được stut và 5 sao thì các bạn nhiều lúc hỏi vô lý quá


Sợ bác phật lòng chứ thực ra thì cái gì cũng có lí do của nó hết :cheers:


----------



## steppe2205

lanhlungboss said:


> keke hết to tiếng rồi anh em lại vào HP chơi nhé
> cuối năm nay đầu năm sau có khá nhiều cái mới
> mấy hôm nay mưa, lạnh lên hơi ít hình update


em vẫn vào liên tục ấy chứ, nhưng chưa có gì đặc biệt cả nên ko post thôi

Chờ khi nào mấy cái nhà lên tầng cao cao tí đã


----------



## i_love_u_baby

la la la


----------



## coolink

hpers said:


> người ta quan sát trước khi làm cái gì đó, chứ ko bồng bột như bác đâu.
> Dựa vào đâu mà bác bảo mới, dựa vào cái comment hay là ngày tham gia.
> Ngay điều đó thôi cũng cho thấy bác là người nhận xét đánh giá vội vàng và chỉ dựa vào những cái bác nhìn thấy bằng đôi mắt thường của bác.
> Em ko biết đọc mà em lại có thể viết cho bác đọc à...bác suy nghĩ thật là logic đấy.


thế sao đầu năm bạn nói tới sinh nhật koolkool bạn sẽ mua cho koolkool cái hột xoàn nặng 5 kilogram để đeo ở cổ......bây giờ lại nói là không nói? sao bạn điêu thế?........ta chưa thấy người nào điêu như bạn


----------



## White Bear

Chúc mừng bạn Hairy Spam vượt 10.000 post... Tớ đoán giờ này năm sau bạn í sẽ cho coolink hít khói ^^


----------



## [email protected]

White Bear said:


> Chúc mừng bạn Hairy Spam vượt 10.000 post... Tớ đoán giờ này năm sau bạn í sẽ cho coolink hít khói ^^


Harry = China 
Coolink = US

Tốc độ tăng trưởng nóng về số lượng post của Harry đang đe dọa vị trí dẫn đầu SSC VN của coolink  :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

KoolKool - ???????


----------



## vo.mvac

White Bear said:


> Chúc mừng bạn Hairy Spam vượt 10.000 post... Tớ đoán giờ này năm sau bạn í sẽ cho coolink hít khói ^^
> 
> [


Dã man thiệt, số post của Harry lên 5 con số roài à? Làm sao tui đuổi theo kịp đê?  Bầu cho Harry là mem tiềm năng nhất SSC VN. :banana:


----------



## coolink

[email protected] said:


> Harry = China
> Coolink = US
> 
> Tốc độ tăng trưởng nóng về số lượng post của Harry đang đe dọa vị trí dẫn đầu SSC VN của coolink  :lol:


ai cũng biết kinh tế TQ là kinh tế bong bóng, có số lượng mà không có chất lượng ........mẫu mã thì rất đẹp nhưng sản xuất toàn hàng rởm


----------



## huevietnam

White Bear said:


> Chúc mừng bạn Hairy Spam vượt 10.000 post... Tớ đoán giờ này năm sau bạn í sẽ cho coolink hít khói ^^


Mình lên 1 vạn post khi nào cũng không để ý nữa, vì không thấy có ai chúc mừng cả hno:


----------



## babymilohp

huevietnam said:


> Mình lên 1 vạn post khi nào cũng không để ý nữa, vì không thấy có ai chúc mừng cả hno:


của bác đây








:dj:


----------



## [email protected]

Hình như hôm nay sinh nhật coolink


----------



## coolink

nghe ai nói vậy?


----------



## going-higher

coolink said:


> nghe ai nói vậy?


Your avatar said it :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

coolink said:


> nghe ai nói vậy?


Nghe cái facebook ạ :lol: Hỏi trước, chúc mừng sau vì dạo này nhiều người khai gian ngày tháng lắm ạ .


----------



## going-higher

^^ :lol:


----------



## FRESH AIR

coolink said:


> giờ ta bị longxuyenboi gọi là Viêt Công...hic


Culin là gián điệp của Đảng ở Canada :lol:


----------



## saigonlove

:lol:
Bị bắt bài.
:lol:


----------



## nguyend

coolink said:


> giờ ta bị longxuyenboi gọi là Viêt Công...hic


sao kì vậy, bạn bị sao mà Việt Cộng cũng chửi mà Vichoco cũng chửi, là làm thao !!!


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> sao kì vậy, bạn bị sao mà Việt Cộng cũng chửi mà Vichoco cũng chửi, là làm thao !!!


nàm thao thì thao ta biết nàm thao

thế năm mới bạn nàm thao và Noel thế nào.......sao biến mất không 1 lời thăm hỏi nà nàm thao?


----------



## chinatown

coolink giờ giống như con dơi, đứng giữa 2 làn đạn, chống cộng cũng chửi và việt cộng cũng chửi. Ăn ở đồi trụy quá nó như thế :lol:


----------



## coolink

chinatown said:


> coolink giờ giống như con dơi, đứng giữa 2 làn đạn, chống cộng cũng chửi và việt cộng cũng chửi. Ăn ở đồi trụy quá nó như thế :lol:


không phải đầu năm mới.....lên đây muốn thăm bà con.......thì hắn spam 1 đống hình Triết và bác Hồ rồi cô gái mặc quần sao vàng.........thế mới bảo năm mới có xui không? mất biết bao thời giờ tìm thread

mà thiệt là chưa ai ngu bằng em này......chống cộng người ta hiểu mới chống..........ta nhìn riết posts của hắn ta chẳng biết chủ đề nó là cái gì............không biết nó quảng cáo halloween với hình bác hồ biến thành qủy........hay là phim XXX với cô gái mặc quần sao vàng?

phải nói là hết ý.........làm chuyện ruồi bu.........đã nói dừng không dừng còn chửi ngược lại C...D...M...M thằng Coolink :lol:

với ta dân chửi thề là dân hạ đẳng thất học.......sorry
cái miệng cha mẹ sinh ra cho ăn cơm.......không phải ăn thứ gì khác mà ăn nói dơ bẩn như vậy.......nhiều em trẻ ở forum này cứ nghĩ chửi thề là ta đây rất hay....rất anh hùng......sorry chẳng giống ai cả


----------



## going-higher

Explorers discover spectacular caves in Vietnam. The cave contain a river, jungle and a thin cloud. Amazingggg
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...plorers-discover-spectacular-caves-in-vietnam


----------



## NT_inmyheart

Hang Sơn Đòong:

Đây là hang động được các nhà thám hiểm Anh thám sát và công bố là hang động lớn thất thế giới trong đợt thám hiểm năm 2009 vừa qua. Thành phần đoàn trở lại lần này gồm 18 nhà thám hiểm của Anh và 02 nhà khoa học của Trường Đại học khoa học tự nhiên Hà Nội. Sau 10 ngày tập trung khảo sát, hiện đoàn đã kết thúc việc thám hiểm tại hang động này và trở về trung tâm Phong Nha.

Trao đổi cùng chúng tôi, ông Howard Limbert cho biết, đợt thám hiểm này, đoàn đã khảo sát thêm 520m chiều dài của động và nâng tổng chiều dài của động lên 7,2 km. Đặc biệt là hang động này có 2 cửa vào ra, điều này rất hiếm gặp đối với các hang động đã được khảo sát ở vùng Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng. Khi được hỏi, liệu có thể tổ chức cho du khách đến tham quan hang động này trong tương lai, ông Howard Limbert cho rằng: Rất khó có thể thực hiện vì từ cửa xuống lòng hang sâu đến 60 mét và mùa mưa nước trong hang dâng cao 100 mét với tốc độ dòng chảy lên đến 2.000 m3/s rất nguy hiểm. Hơn nữa, để đến được cửa hang du khách phải đi bộ 8 giờ đồng hồ giữa rừng. Tuy vậy, trong đợt này, các nhà làm phim của Anh và Mỹ đã ghi lại được rất nhiều thước phim có giá trị nên du khách có thể xem về hang động lớn nhất thế giới này qua các kênh truyền hình. 

Hiệp hội Hang động Hoàng gia Anh phối hợp với các nhà khoa học của Việt Nam đã đo hang Sơn Đoòng bằng sự trợ giúp của các máy móc công nghệ cao sử dụng tia laser, những thiết bị giúp họ có thể biết được kích cỡ chi tiết của từng góc "chết" trong hang - một chuyên gia về Hang động học cho biết.

Kết quả cho thấy, Sơn Đoòng còn lớn hơn cả hang động Deer ở đảo Borneo của Malaysia, vốn được coi là hang động lớn nhất thế giới.

Hang Deer có độ lớn trung bình khoảng 91 m x 91 m, dài khoảng 1,6 km. Trong khi đó hang Sơn Đoòng ở vườn quốc gia Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng có độ lớn trung bình vào khoảng 80 m x 80 m kéo dài khoảng 4,5 km. Nhưng các nhà khoa học nghi ngờ rằng hang Sơn Đoòng của Việt Nam có thể còn sâu hơn nữa do cuộc thám hiểm năm 2009 bị dừng lại ở đoạn sâu 4,5 km do nước lũ.

Ngoài ra, ở một số đoạn hang Sơn Đoòng còn có độ lớn tới 140 m x 140 m, trong đó có các cột nhũ đá cao tới 14 m. Một bức ảnh lộng lẫy do nhiếp ảnh gia Carsten Peter chụp vào tháng 5/2010 mô tả đoạn hang có bề rộng khoảng 91,44m, vòm hang cao gần 243,84m - có thể chứa tòa nhà cao 40 tầng của thành phố New York (Mỹ).

Trong hang, các nhà nghiên cứu còn tìm thấy một dòng sông ngầm dài 2, 5 km và thậm chí là cả những cột nhũ đá cao tới 70 m.

Được biết, miệng hang đá vôi Sơn Đoòng được một người nông dân tìm thấy vài năm trước, nhưng cho tới tháng 4/2009 nó mới được khám phá. Hang nằm sâu trong cánh rừng già trong một địa hình khá hiểm trở, cách xa đường và không thể phát hiện thấy trên Google Earth.

Các nhà thám hiểm của Anh cho rằng, trước đó hang có thể được một số người dân địa phương thám hiểm nhưng họ chỉ dừng lại ở độ sâu vài trăm mét vì sợ đi sâu vào bên trong. Trong hang có một số loài rết độc sinh sống và lũ khỉ thường chui qua một số cổng trời ở độ cao khoảng 300 m vào hang để tìm ốc ăn.


VNE



1 số hình ảnh về hang do Carsten Peter chụp:













































































































http://www.panoramio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32378


----------



## vo.mvac

NT_inmyheart said:


> Hang Sơn Đòong:
> 
> 
> Trao đổi cùng chúng tôi, ông Howard Limbert cho biết, đợt thám hiểm này, đoàn đã khảo sát thêm 520m chiều dài của động và nâng tổng chiều dài của động lên 7,2 km. Đặc biệt là hang động này có 2 cửa vào ra, điều này rất hiếm gặp đối với các hang động đã được khảo sát ở vùng Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng. Khi được hỏi, liệu có thể tổ chức cho du khách đến tham quan hang động này trong tương lai, ông Howard Limbert cho rằng: Rất khó có thể thực hiện vì từ cửa xuống lòng hang sâu đến 60 mét và mùa mưa nước trong hang dâng cao 100 mét với tốc độ dòng chảy lên đến 2.000 m3/s rất nguy hiểm. Hơn nữa, để đến được cửa hang du khách phải đi bộ 8 giờ đồng hồ giữa rừng. Tuy vậy, trong đợt này, các nhà làm phim của Anh và Mỹ đã ghi lại được rất nhiều thước phim có giá trị nên du khách có thể xem về hang động lớn nhất thế giới này qua các kênh truyền hình.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32378


Hang này quá đẹp và hoành tráng, tiếc là ko thể đưa vào tham quan đại trà được vì nguy hiểm.


----------



## going-higher

Day la cai 3D model cua cai hang. Ta nghi nen xay skyscrapers trong hang lam thanh pho trong hang dau tien thoi gioi lol.


----------



## going-higher

gonowexport said:


> I'm from China, and i'm a sales manager in auto,and i'm very interseted to make friends you.
> From my impression,Vietnam is a very beautiful country and very like to have a tour in Vietnam.
> I love music, movie, garmoue food and so on.


Thanks! welcome to SSC Vietnam. What part of China you come from?


----------



## saigonlove

Nhiều người chỉ vào 4rum rồi ra... để quảng cáo trang wed của mình.


----------



## giangpro

Nói thật , mình biết là 2 mod rất bận , nhưng cái thread projects list đã hơn* 6 tháng *rồi mà vẫn chưa làm là sao????
Nếu mod bận thì có thể mở khóa để saigon2020 ( saigon ) và kt ( Hanoi ) làm có được ko? Chứ lập ra cái thread mà để mãi ko có gì như thế thật là buồn cười , nếu ko định làm thì lập ra làm cái gì?


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

co' phai cai thread PROJECT LIST nay ko http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1148937 ?

giangpro co bi gi` ko vay ? thread nay mod post noi quy lap thread ma`. Chu dau phai de post hinh` vao`.


----------



## White Bear

coolink said:


> không phải đầu năm mới.....lên đây muốn thăm bà con.......thì hắn spam 1 đống hình Triết và bác Hồ rồi cô gái mặc quần sao vàng.........thế mới bảo năm mới có xui không? mất biết bao thời giờ tìm thread
> 
> mà thiệt là chưa ai ngu bằng em này......chống cộng người ta hiểu mới chống..........ta nhìn riết posts của hắn ta chẳng biết chủ đề nó là cái gì............không biết nó quảng cáo halloween với hình bác hồ biến thành qủy........hay là phim XXX với cô gái mặc quần sao vàng?
> 
> phải nói là hết ý.........làm chuyện ruồi bu.........đã nói dừng không dừng còn chửi ngược lại C...D...M...M thằng Coolink :lol:
> 
> với ta dân chửi thề là dân hạ đẳng thất học.......sorry
> cái miệng cha mẹ sinh ra cho ăn cơm.......không phải ăn thứ gì khác mà ăn nói dơ bẩn như vậy.......nhiều em trẻ ở forum này cứ nghĩ chửi thề là ta đây rất hay....rất anh hùng......sorry chẳng giống ai cả


longxuyenboy là chiến sỹ dân chủ rất lì lợm nhưng rất tiếc chưa được đào tạo bài bản nên gặp ai cũng nhìn ra kẻ thù và cũng tấn công...

trừ mấy mem hung hăng như coolink, Hairy Spam, Mộng Thị Huệ, haikiller, somrach, daivietnamtu, giangpro, KT, sì líp... đã từng là nạn nhân của longxuyenboy ra... thì ta ko hiểu sao một người hiền hoà như ta mà cũng bị hắn tấn công hno:hno:hno:


----------



## coolink

phài nói là ta rất lo cho tên này

đây không phải là trò đùa....bây giờ ta nghĩ là người điều hành website đã theo dõi rồi.........và nếu cứ tiếp tục không dừng nó sẽ tìm cảnh sát interpol để truy tìm ra điạ chỉ, họ tên......lúc đó mò đến nhà còng tay đi .......lúc đó chắc chỉ có khóc thôi
cái này gọi là phá hoại.......và nó sẵn sàng kiện ra toà để kiếm tiền..........thành ra cái tện longxuyenbou này còn bé và rất là dại..........cứ nghĩ đây là trò chơi muốn làm gì thì làm........không phải vây

hôm nay log vào vẫn nhận được message chửi của hắn nữa........nếu ta không đồng cảm và thông cảm với suy nghĩ của hắn thì ta sẽ không nói cái gì........để cho chủ website này tự do xử trí..........ở Mỹ này mà không hiểu luật vi phạm, phá hoại và kiện cáo sao?


----------



## [email protected]

White Bear said:


> longxuyenboy là chiến sỹ dân chủ rất lì lợm nhưng rất tiếc chưa được đào tạo bài bản nên gặp ai cũng nhìn ra kẻ thù và cũng tấn công...
> 
> trừ mấy mem hung hăng như coolink, Hairy Spam, Mộng Thị Huệ, haikiller, somrach, daivietnamtu, giangpro, KT, sì líp... đã từng là nạn nhân của longxuyenboy ra... thì ta ko hiểu sao một người hiền hoà như ta mà cũng bị hắn tấn công hno:hno:hno:


Hơ, list còn dài, chưa kể đến gửi private messages ,em cũng bị nó hỏi thăm đấy ợ hno:


----------



## KoolKool

còn kool kool thì sao nhỉ......?


----------



## saigonlove

Mods ơi.
Nhóc Somrach bị oan đó, nick của nó không bị ai lấy hết nó đang kêu oan Mod ơi.
Hì....


----------



## HarryPham

êh tên Gấu Đen kia, tui ko phải là nạn nhân của bé LXB nha


----------



## [email protected]

saigonlove said:


> Mods ơi.
> Nhóc Somrach bị oan đó, nick của nó không bị ai lấy hết nó đang kêu oan Mod ơi.
> Hì....


Ko ai lấy thế té ra nó tự viết bậy ah


----------



## going-higher

Em Somrach bi ban nua a'. :hahaha: Ma' lan nay no bi ban dzu gi'?


----------



## haikiller11

going-higher said:


> Em Somrach bi ban nua a'. :hahaha: Ma' lan nay no bi ban dzu gi'?


năm mới bác chúc các cháu ăn cướp blah blah :lol: mấy cái đó ta nghe gần như hằng ngày rồi :hilarious


----------



## haikiller11

gấu chó đâu thêm bạn vô chimilist


----------



## KoolKool

yên tâm........sơ mi rách sẽ còn hồi sinh!:lol:


----------



## White Bear

im... có biết tại sao hôm nay banner là Merry Christmas ko? Vì Liên Xô hôm nay mới là Truýt mớt... ^^

cho nên hôm nay ta mới chúc mừng mấy em... vẩy vẩy nước thánh vào người chú đồi trụy, xá tội cho Hairy Spam, cầu chúa mang Mông Thị Huệ về Huệ, vá trinh cho cô bé dỗi hờn, thay quần cho xì líp... Lolz


----------



## vo.mvac

White Bear said:


> im... có biết tại sao hôm nay banner là Merry Christmas ko? Vì Liên Xô hôm nay mới là Truýt mớt... ^^
> 
> cho nên hôm nay ta mới chúc mừng mấy em... vẩy vẩy nước thánh vào người chú đồi trụy, xá tội cho Hairy Spam, cầu chúa mang Mông Thị Huệ về Huệ, vá trinh cho cô bé dỗi hờn, thay quần cho xì líp... Lolz


Gấu trắng kết o Mông thị Huệ lắm à? Ủa, o Huệ về Huệ rùi à? Răng Gấu trắng biết tài rứa?


----------



## going-higher

Em Chinatown qua cambodia forum comment sao bi tui no chui wa troi dzay :lol:


----------



## chinatown

going-higher said:


> Em Chinatown qua cambodia forum comment sao bi tui no chui wa troi dzay :lol:


mình chỉ khen thủ đô của tụi nó đẹp giống Saigon hồi thập niên 90 thôi mà :lol:


----------



## anhcanem8897

chinatown said:


> mình chỉ khen thủ đô của tụi nó đẹp giống Saigon hồi thập niên 90 thôi mà :lol:


Ai bảo u thiếu suy nghĩ nhận xét vậy làm tụi nó tự ái là đúng rồi. Ai đời lại so sánh như thế, có đúng thì nó cũng chẳng nhận. 
Ko sợ Khơme đỏ nó đập đầu à?


----------



## chinatown

anhcanem8897 said:


> Ai bảo u thiếu suy nghĩ nhận xét vậy làm tụi nó tự ái là đúng rồi. Ai đời lại so sánh như thế, có đúng thì nó cũng chẳng nhận.
> Ko sợ Khơme đỏ nó đập đầu à?


tại thấy mấy bạn ấy tự ti dân tộc quá, suốt ngày cứ bảo PP là thành phố được Pháp quy hoạch tốt nhất ĐNÁ nên mình khen 1 câu khích lệ :lol:


----------



## vanboy2

chinatown said:


> mình chỉ khen thủ đô của tụi nó đẹp giống Saigon hồi thập niên 90 thôi mà :lol:


đừng có đi phá hàng xóm rồi coi chừng bị ban thì Vanboy ko cú đâu.


----------



## anhcanem8897

chinatown said:


> tại thấy mấy bạn ấy tự ti dân tộc quá, suốt ngày cứ bảo PP là thành phố được Pháp quy hoạch tốt nhất ĐNÁ nên mình khen 1 câu khích lệ :lol:


Ta có cái hình minh họa mà bị Mod delete rồi. Hic. 

Cũng như ngay trong VN này, U mà so sánh kiểu đó cũng sẽ bị đập cho tan tác, chẳng riêng gì thủ đô PP của nước Cam kia đâu.


----------



## chinatown

thật ra câu đó cũng bình thường, người ta nghĩ sao nói vậy, chẳng hạn so saigon bây giờ với những thành phố phát triển hơn như là Bangkok, Singapore chục năm trước, cũng là 1 chuyện bình thường, với lại saigon 20 năm trước nhiều khi còn đẹp hơn bây giờ lol , chỉ có cái là các thành phần hay mang mặc cảm tự ti thì thường sẽ phản ứng mạnh hơn là người khác. Bây giờ thử so PP với NY, Chicago hồi xưa xem tụi nó chửi hay là sướng :lol:


----------



## vanboy2

chinatown said:


> thật ra câu đó cũng bình thường, người ta nghĩ sao nói vậy, chẳng hạn so saigon bây giờ với những thành phố phát triển hơn như là Bangkok, Singapore chục năm trước, cũng là 1 chuyện bình thường, với lại saigon 20 năm trước nhiều khi còn đẹp hơn bây giờ lol , chỉ có cái là các thành phần hay mang mặc cảm tự ti thì thường sẽ phản ứng mạnh hơn là người khác. Bây giờ thử so PP với NY, Chicago hồi xưa xem tụi nó chửi hay là sướng :lol:


càn nghèo tự ái càn cao là chuyện bình thường.


----------



## going-higher

Oh my Buddha! this is first time Mississippi get so much snow in..what.. 5-6 years i lived here. Right now we got about 3 4 inches of snow and it's still snowing. Everything outside is so white and beautiful. *running outside shirtless* :banana: :lol:


----------



## vanboy2

going-higher said:


> Oh my Buddha! this is first time Mississippi get so much snow in..what.. 5-6 years i lived here. Right now we got about 3 4 inches of snow and it's still snowing. Everything outside is so white and beautiful. *running outside shirtless* :banana: :lol:


Enjoy it while it last.Yeah this year the weather in North America completely wack for no reason.In Vancouver we had four seasons in the last two weeks.


----------



## going-higher

vanboy2 said:


> Enjoy it while it last.Yeah this year the weather in North America completely wack for no reason.*In Vancouver we had four seasons in the last two weeks.*


Nice! i wish the weather is like that down here. It rarely snow in southern part of U.S. but when it snow a lot of people like it. I think I'm the only one outside at this time. Man my feet were freezing


----------



## vanboy2

going-higher said:


> Nice! i wish the weather is like that down here. It rarely snow in southern part of U.S. but when it snow a lot of people like it. I think I'm the only one outside at this time. Man my feet were freezing


I used to live in new orleans for two years,I love the city and the culture but in the end the humidity has worn me down.


----------



## going-higher

vanboy2 said:


> I used to live in new orleans for two years,I love the city and the culture but in the end the humidity has worn me down.


yea i hate the humidity too. Every time you step outside feel like you want to run back to the house and take a shower


----------



## ducphu

vanboy2 said:


> càn nghèo tự ái càn cao là chuyện bình thường.


Câu này của mod nghe rất có lý:lol:


----------



## HarryPham

thường thì những ng nghèo sẽ cố gằng tìm kiếm lòng kiêu hãnh trong những lĩnh vực khác  thí dụ trong nì mấy trang của mấy tỉnh nghèo thấy toàn tự hào về dân số đông, tp có lịch sử và văn hóa lâu đời, truyền thống cách mạng hay con ông cháu cha gì đó... và ....


----------



## haikiller11

trung tâm kinh tế vùng ^^ :lol:


----------



## i_love_u_baby

going-higher said:


> Oh my Buddha! this is first time Mississippi get so much snow in..what.. 5-6 years i lived here. Right now we got about 3 4 inches of snow and it's still snowing. Everything outside is so white and beautiful. *running outside shirtless* :banana: :lol:


you come from Mississippi @[email protected] i love Mark Twain and The adventures of Huck Finn - Tom Sawyer very much ^_^ ^^


----------



## nguyend

What Ờbao Mississipi burning? Did you watch this movie? I think you didn't because if you did, I didn't think you want to live there.


----------



## going-higher

i_love_u_baby said:


> you come from Mississippi @[email protected] i love Mark Twain and The adventures of Huck Finn - Tom Sawyer very much ^_^ ^^


I live where Mark Twain was born. I also know where his house at 



nguyend said:


> What Ờbao Mississipi burning? Did you watch this movie? I think you didn't because if you did, I didn't think you want to live there.


Yea i watched Mississippi burning before, once was in my high school class. KKK mostly hate blacks and they can't do anything nowadays the skinheads are more aggressive and violence than KKK. Viet lived all over Mississippi mostly in Jackson and Biloxi.


----------



## vanboy2

going-higher said:


> I live where Mark Twain was born. I also know where his house at
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i watched Mississippi burning before, once was in my high school class. KKK mostly hate blacks and they can't do anything nowadays the skinheads are more aggressive and violence than KKK. Viet lived all over Mississippi mostly in Jackson and Biloxi.


Yes most Vietnamese community in Mississippi majorly worked in fishing industry and when Katrina happens,oh men it swept the whole fishing business out of the water.hno:I used to live in French quarter (bourbon street)


----------



## going-higher

vanboy2 said:


> Yes most Vietnamese community in Mississippi majorly worked in fishing industry and when Katrina happens,oh men it swept the whole fishing business out of the water.hno:I used to live in French quarter (bourbon street)


Yup it's very sad. My grandmother used to lived in Louisiana about one hour away from new orlean.. but she moved to California before Katrina hit.


----------



## i_love_u_baby

going-higher said:


> I live where Mark Twain was born. I also know where his house at
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i watched Mississippi burning before, once was in my high school class. KKK mostly hate blacks and they can't do anything nowadays the skinheads are more aggressive and violence than KKK. Viet lived all over Mississippi mostly in Jackson and Biloxi.


Mark Taiwn is a great writer . i fall in love with US and people America when i read his writings . wish i can go to mississippi and visit his house someday. mississippi is famous in the world from his writings ;P think so 

nhưng mà nghe nói chuyện bão táp với phân biệt chủng tộc thấy ghia quá hno:. có lẽ VN vẫn là đất nước tươi đẹp nhất trên quả đất này


----------



## haikiller11

Muốn biết phân biệt chủng tộc là gì thì phải nói đến Nga :lol: đỉnh của đỉnh luôn, Hitler mà nhìn thấy nước Nga ngày nay chắc ổng cũng đỡ phải tủi thân


----------



## i_love_u_baby

haikiller11 said:


> Muốn biết phân biệt chủng tộc là gì thì phải nói đến Nga :lol: đỉnh của đỉnh luôn, Hitler mà nhìn thấy nước Nga ngày nay chắc ổng cũng đỡ phải tủi thân


hít le mà biết tủi thân là rì à :bash:. phân biệt chủng tôc thì bây giờ đầy rẫy ra đếy riêng rì ở nga . mấy đứa sư cụ trọc đầu ở nga ngộ thì nổi rồy


----------



## coolink

i_love_u_baby said:


> Mark Taiwn is a great writer . i fall in love with US and people America when i read his writings . wish i can go to mississippi and visit his house someday. mississippi is famous in the world from his writings ;P think so
> 
> nhưng mà nghe nói chuyện bão táp với phân biệt chủng tộc thấy ghia quá hno:. có lẽ VN vẫn là đất nước tươi đẹp nhất trên quả đất này


em này đọc tác phẩm của marktwain
somrach đọc tác phẩm nguyễn du
và jimmifa đọc tác phẩm của william shakespear

ước mơ của em này là muốn có dịp tới nhà mark twain ở missipipi để hôi của.


----------



## White Bear

ta muốn xin lỗi mụ going_hifigirl... vì cái thread Bóng đá là của "gong pacific" ta tưởng là nick của mụ...

nick ko viết hoa đầu + lập thread spam... -> 99% jimmyfa LOLZ


----------



## going-higher

White Bear said:


> ta muốn xin lỗi mụ going_hifigirl... vì cái thread Bóng đá là của "gong pacific" ta tưởng là nick của mụ...
> 
> nick ko viết hoa đầu + lập thread spam... -> 99% jimmyfa LOLZ


:hug: :lol:


----------



## vo.mvac

Ủa, Gấu trắng bỏ cái signature Huệ mộng mơ rùi à? :lol::lol::lol:. Con Huệ nớ giả giọng Huế ra giọng Quảng Trị thì có, được như Huế bờ đở.  Cho Huệ ít cắc đi mua giấy đi cầu đi. :nuts::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

White Bear said:


> ta muốn xin lỗi mụ going_hifigirl... vì cái thread Bóng đá là của "gong pacific" ta tưởng là nick của mụ...
> 
> nick ko viết hoa đầu + lập thread spam... -> 99% jimmyfa LOLZ


Mi hiền ta chết liền, cái chữ ký ghê quá!^^


----------



## vanboy2

vo.mvac said:


> Ủa, Gấu trắng bỏ cái signature Huệ mộng mơ rùi à? :lol::lol::lol:. Con Huệ nớ giả giọng Huế ra giọng Quảng Trị thì có, được như Huế bờ đở.  Cho Huệ ít cắc đi mua giấy đi cầu đi. :nuts::lol::lol::lol:


:rofl:


----------



## anhcanem8897

tin vui này!!! Việt Nam đã được add vào Poll bầu chọn các điểm đến du lịch ở khu vực châu Á. Yeah, sau sự đấu tranh mạnh mẽ của các mem giờ VN đã được thêm vào để đảm bảo tính khách quan, công bằng, qua đó Vote cho Vn đi!!!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70791959#post70791959


----------



## vanboy2

anhcanem8897 said:


> tin vui này!!! Việt Nam đã được add vào Poll bầu chọn các điểm đến du lịch ở khu vực châu Á. Yeah, sau sự đấu tranh mạnh mẽ của các mem giờ VN đã được thêm vào để đảm bảo tính khách quan, công bằng, qua đó Vote cho Vn đi!!!
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70791959#post70791959


Thanks.


----------



## saigonlove

* Cùng là người Việt NAm, đã có ghét nhau cho mấy thì cũng đừng đến nhà nhau sinh sự, tại sao cứ thích đâm chọt nhau mãi thế này...Lịch sử đã cho bài học về ý thức hệ, .. gà cùng 1 mẹ đá nhau sinh tử... để rồi nước Việt thua các nước trong khu vực chứ đừng nói thế giới.*


----------



## vo.mvac

vanboy2 said:


> :rofl:


Cười sung sướng ghê rứa :lol:. Tui thích coi bé Tí đóng ô môi (ngầu tởm) và BKieu đóng pede vui hơn tề. :lol:


----------



## going-higher

anhcanem8897 said:


> tin vui này!!! Việt Nam đã được add vào Poll bầu chọn các điểm đến du lịch ở khu vực châu Á. Yeah, sau sự đấu tranh mạnh mẽ của các mem giờ VN đã được thêm vào để đảm bảo tính khách quan, công bằng, qua đó Vote cho Vn đi!!!
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70791959#post70791959


Haizz. Cai thread lap ra tu doi nao roi. Co con ai vote nua dau vay ma cung xin cho Vietnam dzo cai list bang duoc.


----------



## anhcanem8897

going-higher said:


> Haizz. Cai thread lap ra tu doi nao roi. Co con ai vote nua dau vay ma cung xin cho Vietnam dzo cai list bang duoc.


Đâu có ai xin đâu. Hôm qua ngứa miệng vô cm 1 chút. Hôm nay thấy Vn ở trong đó rồi. Kệ đi, bon chen cho vui.


----------



## HarryPham

vớ vẩn quá àh :lol: bửa sau tui lập cái khác oách hơn, trong cả ĐNA chỉ có VN thôi, dã đò quên Thái, Phil với Malay :lol:


----------



## anhcanem8897

HarryPham said:


> vớ vẩn quá àh :lol: bửa sau tui lập cái khác oách hơn, trong cả ĐNA chỉ có VN thôi, dã đò quên Thái, Phil với Malay :lol:


nhưng Poll đó của họ cũng đâu có công bằng. Mỗi người chỉ vote 1 cái, thì đứa nào cũng vote cho nước của nó. Cái Poll 10 Tp đẹp nhất của tui chắc đáng tin cậy hơn, vì phải vote cho nhiều thằng. Hôm trc mình có 196 Voters, đem qua bên kia chắc cày nát cái Poll của nó luôn, ha ha. 

VN đứng số 1 về du lịch ở châu Á. Lúc đó chắc mắc cười lắm.

:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## HarryPham

anhcanem8897 said:


> nhưng Poll đó của họ cũng đâu có công bằng. Mỗi người chỉ vote 1 cái, thì đứa nào cũng vote cho nước của nó. Cái Poll 10 Tp đẹp nhất của tui chắc đáng tin cậy hơn, vì phải vote cho nhiều thằng. Hôm trc mình có 196 Voters, đem qua bên kia chắc cày nát cái Poll của nó luôn, ha ha.
> 
> VN đứng số 1 về du lịch ở châu Á. Lúc đó chắc mắc cười lắm.
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana:


có bik cái dụ khangmai clone nick để chứng minh Vinh là tp có tiềm năng phát triển nhất VN ko :lol:

P.S tiềm năng có hạn...thủ đoạn vô biên :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

HarryPham said:


> có bik cái dụ khangmai clone nick để chứng minh Vinh là tp có tiềm năng phát triển nhất VN ko :lol:
> 
> P.S tiềm năng có hạn...thủ đoạn vô biên :lol:


Ví dụ : tớ vừa vote cho VN bằng 3 nick :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

Shadow clone justsu....kool đã phân thân ra 4 nick vote 4 lần:banana::lol:


----------



## haikiller11

mình vừa vote cho malay


----------



## going-higher

haikiller11 said:


> mình vừa vote cho malay


Traitor!! :bash: :bash: :lol:


----------



## coolink

mấy bạn không biết top 5 các nước du lich của các hãng du lich thế giới năm 2010 là Việtnam sao?
bình thường là Tháiland.......nhưng sau khi Thailand bị biểu tình bạo động thì du khách đã đôi hướng qua VN...........cho nên năm 2010 là năm các hãnh du lich lớn thế giới đã xếp Vn vào top 5

ta chỉ không biết cơ hội ngàn năm 1 thuở 2010 vừa qua Vn đã làm gì để mang du kjách trở lại lần thứ 2..........hay là đó cũng là dịp đuổi du khách.

thành ra ta cũng muốn vào website đó comment nhưng thiết nghĩ người lắm mồm kia không theo tin thời sự và nói VN chẳng có gì........thì cãi làm gì với dân không biết chuyện


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

[email protected] said:


> Ví dụ : tớ vừa vote cho VN bằng 3 nick :lol:


Một nick là [email protected], một nick là [email protected], còn nick còn lại là gì, khai mau, thành thật sẽ được khoan hồng!!!!:lol:



saigonlove said:


> * Cùng là người Việt NAm, đã có ghét nhau cho mấy thì cũng đừng đến nhà nhau sinh sự, tại sao cứ thích đâm chọt nhau mãi thế này...Lịch sử đã cho bài học về ý thức hệ, .. gà cùng 1 mẹ đá nhau sinh tử... để rồi nước Việt thua các nước trong khu vực chứ đừng nói thế giới.*


Đang bức xúc ai vậy, kể nghe coi??


----------



## [email protected]

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Một nick là [email protected], một nick là [email protected], còn nick còn lại là gì, khai mau, thành thật sẽ được khoan hồng!!!!:lol:


Khai ngay khai ngay , thefatherfromthehell ợ :lol::lol:


----------



## saigonlove

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Một nick là [email protected], một nick là [email protected], còn nick còn lại là gì, khai mau, thành thật sẽ được khoan hồng!!!!:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Đang bức xúc ai vậy, kể nghe coi??


 Mấy cái vụ châm chọt nhau kìa... ngay fnaof lên cũng gặp.


----------



## [email protected]

saigonlove said:


> Mấy cái vụ châm chọt nhau kìa... ngay fnaof lên cũng gặp.


Tớ chia sẻ vs bạn sự bức xúc, dù ko nói ra nhưng ghét nhất kiểu đâm bị thóc, chọc bị gạo, ngồi rỗi hơi , đi đá đều, bới móc lôi mấy chuyện tận đẩu tận đâu ra ,đúng là mình nhịn giỏi thật.... những lúc phải ra mặt là bức xúc ko chịu nổi rồi dù mình trung lập, ta mà là mod thì killll hết kill hếtttt :bash: :bash: Cùng là người VN nhưng cứ cái kiểu tay phải đánh tay trái thế này thì đừng hòng đuổi kịp nc nào trog khu vực hno:


----------



## chinatown

[email protected] said:


> Tớ chia sẻ vs bạn sự bức xúc, dù ko nói ra nhưng ghét nhất kiểu đâm bị thóc, chọc bị gạo, ngồi rỗi hơi , đi đá đều, bới móc lôi mấy chuyện tận đẩu tận đâu ra ,đúng là mình nhịn giỏi thật.... những lúc phải ra mặt là bức xúc ko chịu nổi rồi dù mình trung lập, ta mà là mod thì killll hết kill hếtttt :bash: :bash: Cùng là người VN nhưng cứ cái kiểu tay phải đánh tay trái thế này thì đừng hòng đuổi kịp nc nào trog khu vực hno:


Đạo đức , ý thức người Việt từ sau 1975 đã đi xuống 1 cách thê thảm lắm.

Với 1 Đảng lãnh đạo không lo thống nhất lòng dân, không lo giáo dục đạo đức, ý thức dân mà suốt ngày chỉ lo tự sướng, vẫn tiếp tục gây chia rẽ thù hằn dân tộc, thì đừng mong trong thời gian gần VN có chuyển biến về mặt này.


----------



## FRESH AIR

chinatown said:


> Đạo đức , ý thức người Việt từ sau 1975 đã đi xuống 1 cách thê thảm lắm.
> 
> Với 1 Đảng lãnh đạo không lo thống nhất lòng dân, không lo giáo dục đạo đức, ý thức dân mà suốt ngày chỉ lo tự sướng, vẫn tiếp tục gây chia rẽ thù hằn dân tộc, thì đừng mong trong thời gian gần VN có chuyển biến về mặt này.


Hệ quả để lại của thời kỳ bao cấp, đâm chọt nhau, đấu tố nhau đế có miếng ăn


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

[email protected] said:


> Khai ngay khai ngay , thefatherfromthehell ợ :lol::lol:


Á à, giờ mới biết, thế ra raptor Lê là cậu, ha ha ha!:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Á à, giờ mới biết, thế ra raptor Lê là cậu, ha ha ha!:lol:


Coi như thế đi


----------



## vanboy2

Ok Mod có vài dòng muốn nói.Từ lúc mod banned Somrach1 đến giờ,có nhiều members pm cho mod để unbanned cho cậu ta.Lý do ban cậu ta không ngoài cậu nhỏ này phạm luật SSC khá nhiều lần,riêng cá nhân mod không có bất cứ thù ghét cá nhân nào với cậu bé này,ngoài ra mod thấy cậu này rất thích về architecture nên đây chĩ là lời cảnh cáo,mong cậu somrach1 đừng phạm luật lần nữa.Welcome back somrach1.


----------



## saigonlove

Ua ten Somrach song day roi ah ?
Oh thanks mod.


----------



## vanboy2

saigonlove said:


> Ua ten Somrach song day roi ah ?
> Oh thanks mod.


vì cậu bé này có tài vẽ họa đồ rất giỏi.Hope he know how to use his talent.I hope to see more drawings from you somrach1!


----------



## saigonlove

Kêu nó quay lại rồi. 
Có chuyện um xùm trong thread Thu Thiem Uban kìa Mod. haizz...


----------



## HarryPham

ủa somrach đâu, sao ko thấy tái ra mắt dzậy ta  ... hay giận oài :lol:


----------



## saigonlove

Chưa dzo mà. mai chắc hắn sẽ come back... :lol:


----------



## going-higher

tiep tuc duoc xem hinh 3D cua e Somrach :nuts:


----------



## KoolKool

kool yahoo somrach mấy lần,thấy nó từ khi bị ban,nó khen,mê mẩn vanboy suốt ngày suốt đêm đó!:lol:


----------



## saigonlove

@ kool : thêm dầu vào luẳ !


----------



## White Bear

saigonlove said:


> @ kool : thêm dầu vào luẳ !


uh... cai thang nhok con do hay ki'ch deu cho anh em cai nhao lam.. Ta thay trong thread Lotte Hanoi thang nha~i nhep nay vao da deuu SG 1 cau roi qua thread SG Panorama dam chot Ha Noi 1 cau... Lon roi thi fai co cai dau biet suy nghi chu, ngu si quanh nam suot thang vay sao? :bash:


----------



## KoolKool

White Bear said:


> uh... cai thang nhok con do hay ki'ch deu cho anh em cai nhao lam.. Ta thay trong thread Lotte Hanoi thang nha~i nhep nay vao da deuu SG 1 cau roi qua thread SG Panorama dam chot Ha Noi 1 cau... Lon roi thi fai co cai dau biet suy nghi chu, ngu si quanh nam suot thang vay sao? :bash:


à,,,gấu trắng đang nói somrach hả? Kool ngoan lém nha!:lol: Kool chọt hồi nào,bằng chứng đâu. định làm giảm uy tín kool à!


----------



## KoolKool

có lẽ gấu trắng đã nhầm ai đó!


----------



## i_love_u_baby

:rofl::rofl:
uhm , kon nít rồi cũng sẽ đến lúc phải lớn thôi ,người lớn thì cũng có thời trẻ con chứ , nên thông cảm cho nhau là chiện nên nàm, vậy nên ko cần nói nhìu làm rì


----------



## going-higher

KoolKool said:


> kool yahoo somrach mấy lần,thấy nó từ khi bị ban,nó khen,mê mẩn vanboy suốt ngày suốt đêm đó!:lol:


Sang day minh cung muon noi vai cau..ban Kool oi ban bot post hinh xau vao thread Sight and Sound of Saigon cua minh nhe..lau lau ban dzo ung ho vai tam cung duoc.


----------



## KoolKool

going-higher said:


> Sang day minh cung muon noi vai cau..ban Kool oi ban bot post hinh xau vao thread Sight and Sound of Saigon cua minh nhe..lau lau ban dzo ung ho vai tam cung duoc.


ơ hay,đâu phải nhất thiết là hình đẹp.....cứ theo nội dung của tựa đề là kool post
Sight là tầm nhìn,tầm ngắm
Sound là âm thanh
thế thôi! xấu hay đẹp cũng đều như nhau!


----------



## White Bear

going-higher said:


> Sang day minh cung muon noi vai cau..ban Kool oi ban bot post hinh xau vao thread Sight and Sound of Saigon cua minh nhe..lau lau ban dzo ung ho vai tam cung duoc.


vì mụ tạo nhiều thread quá, rùi mụ bỏ của chạy lấy người... mụ thật là đãng trí :banana:


----------



## going-higher

White Bear said:


> vì mụ tạo nhiều thread quá, rùi mụ bỏ của chạy lấy người... mụ thật là đãng trí :banana:


Ta con thua xa bat tien boi Jimmyfa hno:


----------



## going-higher

KoolKool said:


> ơ hay,đâu phải nhất thiết là hình đẹp.....cứ theo nội dung của tựa đề là kool post
> Sight là tầm nhìn,tầm ngắm
> Sound là âm thanh
> thế thôi! xấu hay đẹp cũng đều như nhau!


Nhung ta thich dep nhieu hon la xau :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

oh dis.....lão gấu trắng chửi kool xong rùi bâng quơ như thế hả? Lại đây coi! Chúng ta bàn chuyện như những người đàn ông!


----------



## hungm88

Hi tôi là Hùng, tôi 22 hiện đang là sinh viên sống tại Đà Nẵng


----------



## saigoncbd

KoolKool said:


> Hello everyone! My name Nguyễn Hải Nam. I'm 16 years old, i'm just a normal student. I am so proud of my country. I love my country so much.
> 
> Cháu xin chào các chú,các bác ở đây. Cháu tên là Nguyễn Hải Nam, cháu 16 tuổi, chỉ là 1 học sinh bình thường nhưng mơ mộng. Đất nước mình quả đúng là thay đổi nhanh quá, cháu quả thật tự hào,rất yêu đất nước.
> 
> Cháu cũng biết Tiếng Anh đấy,ở lớp luôn đạt đc điểm 7,điểm 8 môn Anh văn. Cháu viết thì Ok chứ còn cái vụ nói thì tệ quáhno:. Thật sự thì cháu chỉ có thể viết đc những từ vựng đơn giản thôi,còn những từ phức tạp thìhno:
> Mà sao các bác,các chú viết reply tiếng Anh hay thế,dùng từ phức tạp,ngữ pháp hay. Hâm mộ quá đi thôi


mai mốt mọi ngưới đừng nói ta là jimmifa nữa..xấu hổ lém
nhưng ta phải gọi mọi người ở đây là anh, chị, chú, bác,...mới đúng
(thật đấy, ko chém đâu)


----------



## White Bear

saigoncbd said:


> mai mốt mọi ngưới đừng nói ta là jimmifa nữa..xấu hổ lém
> nhưng ta phải gọi mọi người ở đây là anh, chị, chú, bác,...mới đúng
> (thật đấy, ko chém đâu)


bạn ở Liên Xô hả? Nói ta nghe đại lộ Arbat nằm ở sân bay SVO hay DME?


----------



## saigoncbd

White Bear said:


> bạn ở Liên Xô hả? Nói ta nghe đại lộ Arbat nằm ở sân bay SVO hay DME?


ta mới 10 tuổi
nhưng cái đại lộ Arbat ta biết là ở Moscow
tên chính xác là Novyi Arbat
mi không thể nói ''nằm ở'' mà là nằm gần Sân bay DOMODEDOVO - DME mới đúng
và ta ở Việt Nam :bash:


----------



## mr.hanoi

saigoncbd said:


> mai mốt mọi ngưới đừng nói ta là jimmifa nữa..xấu hổ lém
> nhưng ta phải gọi mọi người ở đây là anh, chị, chú, bác,...mới đúng
> (thật đấy, ko chém đâu)


Ông Jimmyfa làm khổ anh em ta quá


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

saigoncbd said:


> *ta mới 10 tuổi*
> nhưng cái đại lộ Arbat ta biết là ở Moscow
> tên chính xác là Novyi Arbat
> mi không thể nói ''nằm ở'' mà là nằm gần Sân bay DOMODEDOVO - DME mới đúng
> và ta ở Việt Nam :bash:


má ơi teen dữ :nuts::nuts: còn teen hơn cả em somrếch


----------



## [email protected]

VietnamEagle2010 said:


> má ơi teen dữ :nuts::nuts: còn teen hơn cả em somrếch


10 tuổi là "before teenage "


----------



## coolink

ai mới vào SSC mà xưng "ta" đều là jimmifa hết

thời buổi hiện đại này ai mà xưng "ta" với "mi"........giờ này đâu phải là năm 1902 mà ta với mi 

moi ở đây 6 năm ......moi chưa thấy ai mà xưng "ta" với "mi" cả


----------



## [email protected]

coolink said:


> ai mới vào SSC mà xưng "ta" đều là jimmifa hết
> 
> thời buổi hiện đại này ai mà xưng "ta" với "mi"........giờ này đâu phải là năm 1902 mà ta với mi
> 
> moi ở đây 6 năm ......moi chưa thấy ai mà xưng "ta" với "mi" cả


chính pác chứ ai :lol::lol:


----------



## somrach1

Chào bạn* Nguyễn minh triết *:cheers:




minhtrietpd said:


> Members cua forum nao cung nhieu chuyen, ko chi co SSC dau.
> Xin loi vi dung tieng Viet khong dau.


----------



## vanboy2

[email protected] said:


> chính pác chứ ai :lol::lol:


^^:lol:


----------



## HarryPham

coolink said:


> ai mới vào SSC mà xưng "ta" đều là jimmifa hết
> 
> *thời buổi hiện đại này ai mà xưng "ta" với "mi"........giờ này đâu phải là năm 1902 mà ta với mi *
> 
> moi ở đây 6 năm ......moi chưa thấy ai mà xưng "ta" với "mi" cả


NTin :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Oh, perfect, giờ mới để ý, mr.Hanoi với ~ 40 post 1 ngày, HarryPham đã có đối thủ  lâu lém SSC mới có mem vượt qua số này  :cheers:


----------



## White Bear

saigoncbd said:


> ta mới 10 tuổi
> nhưng cái đại lộ Arbat ta biết là ở Moscow
> tên chính xác là Novyi Arbat
> mi không thể nói ''nằm ở'' mà là nằm gần Sân bay DOMODEDOVO - DME mới đúng
> và ta ở Việt Nam :bash:


2 cái đó... Arbat và Novyi Arbat là khác nhau. 2 con đường khác nhau giống như quân Nguyên và quân Thanh :lol:


----------



## kt

Một số mem biến mất khá lâu,chắc đầu thai với nick khác


----------



## anhcanem8897

Ko biê't tui có câ-n giơi' thịu tên tủi nghê- nghịêp cho anh em ko ta??? Hay chỉ đê? nick là anhcanem???


----------



## [email protected]

anhcanem8897 said:


> Ko biê't tui có câ-n giơi' thịu tên tủi nghê- nghịêp cho anh em ko ta??? Hay chỉ đê? nick là anhcanem???


pác đc gần 3000 post nhưng về date tham gia thì vẫn còn ....trẻ  --> chưa muộn để giới thiệu đâu


----------



## anhcanem8897

Ok. Giơ'i thị sơ qua vê- bản thân:

- Tên: Toàn.

-Sinh năm: 1988.

-Nghê- nghịêp: SV năm cuô'i đh Kiê'n trúc TPHCM.

-Quên quán: Rạch Giá - Kiên Giang.

-Thích: nói chịên vs gái.

-Yêu: gái đẹp.

-Ghét: tên nào đẹp trai hơn ta.


----------



## [email protected]

anhcanem8897 said:


> Ok. Giơ'i thị sơ qua vê- bản thân:
> 
> - Tên: Toàn.
> 
> -Sinh năm: 1988.
> 
> -Nghê- nghịêp: *SV năm cuô'i đh Kiê'n trúc TPHCM*.


Giờ mới bít cái này, cùng ngành rùi, tưởng pác già lém, hóa ra hơn em cóa 3 tuổi  :cheers:


----------



## anhcanem8897

[email protected] said:


> Giờ mới bít cái này, cùng ngành rùi, tưởng pác già lém, hóa ra sinh năm 88 :cheers:


Nghe nói 18 tháng 2 đh xây dưjng HN có vô SG tham quan nên lên lịch tiê'p đón này.


----------



## anhcanem8897

[email protected] said:


> Giờ mới bít cái này, cùng ngành rùi, tưởng pác già lém, hóa ra hơn em cóa 3 tuổi  :cheers:


Moẹ ơi,hơn 3 tủôi là quá già rôì. Hic hic, qua thơì trai trẻ rùi


----------



## [email protected]

anhcanem8897 said:


> Nghe nói 18 tháng 2 đh xây dưjng HN có vô SG tham quan nên lên lịch tiê'p đón này.


Em học đh kiến trúc nhưng đh xây dựng thì trog SSC cũng có vài mem , ko bít có tham gia vụ này ko


----------



## anhcanem8897

[email protected] said:


> Em học đh kiến trúc nhưng đh xây dựng thì trog SSC cũng có vài mem , ko bít có tham gia vụ này ko


Tháng 3 năm rùi có đi Festival KT tại đh KT HN, quen đc vài bé. Mơi' đây mà 1 năm rùi. Mau thịêt.

Năm đó ta vinh dưj đem vê- 3 giải nhâ't cho đoàn đh Kiên' trúc TPHCM.
:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## [email protected]

anhcanem8897 said:


> Tháng 3 năm rùi có đi Festival KT tại đh KT HN, quen đc vài bé. Mơi' đây mà 1 năm rùi. Mau thịêt.
> 
> Năm đó ta vinh dưj đem vê- 3 giải nhâ't cho đoàn đh Kiên' trúc TPHCM.
> :banana::banana::banana::banana:


Vụ đó em cũng đi nhưng chỉ đi để nghe rock show và chăm chăm chụp đồ án post lên đây rồi biến, ko bít thi thố gì hết  ( mấy cái đồ án cải tạo thành cổ, quảng trường HN ấy ).


----------



## anhcanem8897

[email protected] said:


> Vụ đó em cũng đi nhưng chỉ đi để nghe rock show và chăm chăm chụp đồ án post lên đây rồi biến, ko bít thi thố gì hết  ( mấy cái đồ án cải tạo thành cổ, quảng trường HN ấy ).


Cách tô? chư'c rât' bad, nhưng đc cái đc các tình nguyên viên giúp đơ~ hê;t mìh. Râ't cám ơn sư. giúp đơ~ tâ.n tình tư- 2 trươg đh kiê'n truc và đh Xây dư.ng HN.


----------



## blue_milkyway88

^^ bạn học ĐH Kiến trúc sao em dc bạn Khánh học trường Y rứa :cheers: cùng quê hay cùng hội ăn chơi


----------



## anhcanem8897

blue_milkyway88 said:


> ^^ bạn học ĐH Kiến trúc sao em dc bạn Khánh học trường Y rứa :cheers: cùng quê hay cùng hội ăn chơi


nhỏ đó là bạn cũ kiêm ngươ- yêu cũ luôn đó. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## blue_milkyway88

^^ bạn của mình là bạn thân học cùng lớp với bạn đó :| cùng học trường Y với nhau lun ah


----------



## anhcanem8897

blue_milkyway88 said:


> ^^ bạn của mình là bạn thân học cùng lớp với bạn đó :| cùng học trường Y với nhau lun ah


Khánh nó học Y cô? truyê-n, còn tui học bên Kiên' trúc.


----------



## blue_milkyway88

nhỏ bạn tui cũng học Y cổ truyền nên quen Khánh :cheers: tui vào FB nó thấy Khánh dễ thương nên đem hình post vào đây


----------



## anhcanem8897

blue_milkyway88 said:


> nhỏ bạn tui cũng học Y cổ truyền nên quên Khánh :cheers:


tiê'c là hôi- xưa ko tơi' vs nhau cho rùi. Bây gio- Khánh xinh ra, nhà lại đàng hoàng. Hic.


----------



## White Bear

trong đây có cô Mông Thị Quệ thấy đề FB là học trường Deo (Yale) k biết đúng ko ha ^^


----------



## haikiller11

Khi nao tui hoc cambridge thi mong dit do dung la hoc yale


----------



## White Bear

FB của ta có add nick cô Mông Thị Quệ. Mà hình như ôn con này học Deo thật ta, vì thấy đi lêu bêu US-VN riết à LOL ^^


----------



## White Bear

Oh, Hairy Spam vô đây ta hỏi chút coi. Cái thread Quốc hoa ta lười đọc lại quá, ta tính youtube cách làm hoa mai giả bằng giấy mà quên mất cái tên của nó là gì rồi. Mấy bữa nay xem news toàn thấy hoa đào từ VTV sang VTC nên ta muốn năm sau tự làm hoa mai.

Hình như hoa đào thuộc cái giống gì giống hoa mai chỉ khác màu sắc. Hairy Spam, giống đó tên gì để ta youtube cái coi:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=make+paper+flower&aq=f


----------



## coolink

các bạn học đại học kiến trúc..........ta mua sách về ta học đại kiến trúc.......chúng ta đều là sinh viên kiến trúc :grouphug:


----------



## HarryPham

White Bear said:


> Oh, Hairy Spam vô đây ta hỏi chút coi. Cái thread Quốc hoa ta lười đọc lại quá, ta tính youtube cách làm hoa mai giả bằng giấy mà quên mất cái tên của nó là gì rồi. Mấy bữa nay xem news toàn thấy hoa đào từ VTV sang VTC nên ta muốn năm sau tự làm hoa mai.
> 
> Hình như hoa đào thuộc cái giống gì giống hoa mai chỉ khác màu sắc. Hairy Spam, giống đó tên gì để ta youtube cái coi:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=make+paper+flower&aq=f


Cái đó là Mai Mơ  tức là Mai của tụi Đại Loan Trung Quốc đó, cái này gọi là Mai nhưng mà ko liên quan gì đến hoa Mai vàng mà lại là một họ với hoa đào và hoa anh đào :cheers:

Mai mơ









Mai vàng và Mai trắng



















nguồn: google (thông cảm ko nhớ tên tác giả )


----------



## saigonlove

coolink said:


> các bạn học đại học kiến trúc..........ta mua sách về ta học đại kiến trúc.......chúng ta đều là sinh viên kiến trúc :grouphug:


 Minh` nghi ngo` diu` nay ^^


----------



## tq

copyright issue >>>> thank you vanboy! i really want people to think when they come to our Vietnam forum that we Vietnamese members area exemplary and that our forum is run (some kind) "professional".


----------



## fan_of_doraemon

hi! every body! i am boy! i am 24! i was born in Rach Gia, Kien Giang province! i just graduated at University, National Unversity, HCMC! now, I am living in HCMC, that is own house. I am studying for master of economic, my major is world economic and international economic relation, University of Economic and Law, National University, HCMC! i am friendly and lazy! (^.^) I like sport( gymatic, swimming, voleyball...)! I want to take a relationsship with everybody! and the last sentence maybe i am goodlooking and kute! he he he! (^_^) but i am not sure!


----------



## anhcanem8897

fan_of_doraemon said:


> hi! every body! i am boy! i am 24! i was born in Rach Gia, Kien Giang province! i just graduated at University, National Unversity, HCMC! now, I am living in HCMC, that is own house. I am studying for master of economic, my major is world economic and international economic relation, University of Economic and Law, National University, HCMC! i am friendly and lazy! (^.^) I like sport( gymatic, swimming, voleyball...)! I want to take a relationsship with everybody! and the last sentence maybe i am goodlooking and kute! he he he! (^_^) but i am not sure!


Your hometown is Rach Gia, but i never see your Post in Kiengiang Thread!!! Please Visit Kiengiang's Thread now!!!
:banana::banana::banana:

Rach Gia - Ha Tien - Phu Quoc welcome you!!!


----------



## White Bear

HarryPham said:


> Cái đó là Mai Mơ  tức là Mai của tụi Đại Loan Trung Quốc đó, cái này gọi là Mai nhưng mà ko liên quan gì đến hoa Mai vàng mà lại là một họ với hoa đào và hoa anh đào :cheers:


Hairy Spam... ta hỏi cái tên khoa học, tên tiếng latin gì của nó. Thôi nói xa nói gần mi kiếm dùm ta cái clips nào chỉ làm hoa mai giấy hoặc hoa giống hoa mai đi :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## vanboy2

White Bear said:


> Hairy Spam... ta hỏi cái tên khoa học, tên tiếng latin gì của nó. Thôi nói xa nói gần mi kiếm dùm ta cái clips nào chỉ làm hoa mai giấy hoặc hoa giống hoa mai đi :banana::banana::banana:


English name is Ochna integerrima (hoa mai)


----------



## HarryPham

White Bear said:


> Hairy Spam... ta hỏi cái tên khoa học, tên tiếng latin gì của nó. Thôi nói xa nói gần mi kiếm dùm ta cái clips nào chỉ làm hoa mai giấy hoặc hoa giống hoa mai đi :banana::banana::banana:


đào (*Prunus* persica)
Mai Mơ (*Prunus* mume)

Mai vàng (*Ochna* integerrima)


----------



## coolink

Đào là peach.....Mai là tomorrow


----------



## khicantoiseyeu

word play.


----------



## fan_of_doraemon

anhcanem8897 said:


> Your hometown is Rach Gia, but i never see your Post in Kiengiang Thread!!! Please Visit Kiengiang's Thread now!!!
> :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> Rach Gia - Ha Tien - Phu Quoc welcome you!!!


hehehe! my homeland is Hanoi, but i was born in Rachgia. In fact, i want to post many things about Kiengiang, but i think you were posting so full! hehehe! nice to meet you! :lol:


----------



## fan_of_doraemon

wulizhong said:


> Ê ngươi là cái thẳng tự mua hoa tặng mình đó hả! Xấu hổ quá hno: :bash: :lol:


may dua nay hoc dai hoc khoa hoc tu nhien tp hcm! dung ko? tui hay vao day choi!


----------



## fan_of_doraemon

blue_milkyway88 said:


> mọi người chú ý thằng đứng thứ 3 từ phải sang nhá


hinh nay ne`!


----------



## kt

> Originally Posted by *blue_milkyway88*
> _mọi người chú ý thằng đứng thứ 3 từ phải sang nhá
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image hosted on *flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


AI vậy ?


----------



## saigonlove

thay dc a lovesg.


----------



## White Bear

thực sự là ta ko thích nếu ko muốn nói là rất ghét mấy em tự tiện lấy hình người khác mà k xin phép >.<


----------



## coolink

ai biểu giấu chi

càng giâu người ta càng tò mò
cứ bắt chước ta bỏ hình vào avatar.,.......toẹt móng lợn......giờ chẳng còn ai tò mò post hình tớ cả..


----------



## Danieldong

Avatar của Coolink toàn là siêu nhân LOL


----------



## coolink

Danieldong said:


> Avatar của Coolink toàn là siêu nhân LOL


:lol::lol:


----------



## popcorn69

Co ai biet lam the nao de chinh che do trong profile cua minh khi co ai do comment thi se phai doi minh approve moi duoc post len ko


----------



## nguyend

tro`i !!! sao cau no'i chuyen nghe co' ve dan chu qua' vay ^^ dau co' chuyen do' trong SSC VN .


----------



## [email protected]

popcorn69 said:


> Co ai biet lam the nao de chinh che do trong profile cua minh khi co ai do comment thi se phai doi minh approve moi duoc post len ko


Phải chăng vừa bị LXB thả bom :lol:


----------



## nguyend

What sites that I can use to type Vietnamese, does anybody know?

Co' ai biet ca'i website na`o toi co' the da'nh tient Viet khong?


----------



## tq

@vanboy: i think you have warned us enough about copyrights. so you should delete all uncredit photos right away.


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

nguyend said:


> What sites that I can use to type Vietnamese, does anybody know?
> 
> Co' ai biet ca'i website na`o toi co' the da'nh tient Viet khong?


Ông tải cái unicode về mà dùng, thế là đánh được thôi.


----------



## Biryu13

*hi everybody
nice to meet you *


----------



## going-higher

Biryu13 said:


> *hi everybody
> nice to meet you *


Hi! welcome to the forum :cheers:. Da Nang lai co them 1 thanh vien moi


----------



## KoolKool

add credit to post ......
làm vậy....thì.......nó .......vừa.....KHÓ .....VÀ......VỪA.....MỆT.. nữa...!hno:


----------



## i_love_u_baby

nguyend said:


> What sites that I can use to type Vietnamese, does anybody know?
> 
> Co' ai biet ca'i website na`o toi co' the da'nh tient Viet khong?




http://vn.answers.yahoo.com/


----------



## WhoDatSB

I am WhoDatSB. Been browsing this forum as a guest daily for over 2 years; decided to join & be more active here. Nice, warm, friendly, but also bitchy lol

Loves football, hate soccer
Loves beautiful well-planned/crafted building, hate ugly atrocious buildings
Loves Pho, hate Bun Bo Hue
Loves Saigon, hate Ho Chi Minh City
Loves park and open space, hate little tube houses popping up everywhere without height restrictions
Loves master plans, hate no zoning/regulations
Loves "modern" Viet music, hate Cai Luong


Really loves che and xoi


----------



## haikiller11

where do ya live m8?? ^^


----------



## going-higher

WhoDatSB said:


> I am WhoDatSB. Been browsing this forum as a guest daily for over 2 years; decided to join & be more active here. Nice, warm, friendly, but also bitchy lol
> 
> Loves football, hate soccer
> Loves beautiful well-planned/crafted building, hate ugly atrocious buildings
> Loves Pho, hate Bun Bo Hue
> *Loves Saigon, hate Ho Chi Minh City*
> Loves park and open space, hate little tube houses popping up everywhere without height restrictions
> Loves master plans, hate no zoning/regulations
> *Loves "modern" Viet music, hate Cai Luong
> *
> 
> Really loves che and xoi


Saigon sound way better and I hate Cai Luong too :yes:


----------



## vanboy2

going-higher said:


> Saigon sound way better and I hate Cai Luong too :yes:


sometimes when my mum watch Cai Luong and I watch with her too(only chance I learning more Vietnamese by asking her questions) but not really understand when they sing though (but the talking part is alright with me).The only traditional one (hat boi) and I just like ....wow.

btw your avatar photo looks like one of my photo.


----------



## going-higher

vanboy2 said:


> sometimes when my mum watch Cai Luong and I watch with her too(only chance I learning more Vietnamese by asking her questions) but not really understand when they sing though (but the talking part is alright with me).The only traditional one (hat boi) and I just like ....wow.
> 
> btw your avatar photo looks like one of my photo.


I think CL will died someday because most young people don't really like to watch it. Probably i stole your photo :lol: jk


----------



## coolink

going-higher said:


> I think CL will died someday because most young people don't really like to watch it. Probably i stole your photo :lol: jk


will = future
to = future
going to = future

future form always go with future verb..............will die not will died

cailuong is cool I watch it many times,........... and I'm young cool and hip


----------



## going-higher

coolink said:


> will = future
> to = future
> going to = future
> 
> future form always go with future verb..............will die not will died
> 
> cailuong is cool I watch it many times,........... and I'm young cool and hip


I didn't try to jinx you coolink, I should have spell out Cai Luong instead wrote in abbreviation lol well there are still some young people who liked to watch it


----------



## saigoncbd

WhoDatSB said:


> I am WhoDatSB. Been browsing this forum as a guest daily for over 2 years; decided to join & be more active here. Nice, warm, friendly, but also bitchy lol
> 
> Loves football, hate soccer
> Loves beautiful well-planned/crafted building, hate ugly atrocious buildings
> Loves Pho, hate Bun Bo Hue
> Loves Saigon, hate Ho Chi Minh City
> Loves park and open space, hate little tube houses popping up everywhere without height restrictions
> Loves master plans, hate no zoning/regulations
> Loves "modern" Viet music, hate Cai Luong
> 
> 
> Really loves che and xoi


alright!
seems like you too!^^


----------



## pttd

Có lẽ mod nên _giam_ nick *daotham* một vài tháng, cho chừa cái tính con nít bạ cái gì cũng lập thread.

hno:


----------



## saigonlove




----------



## going-higher

I lost my phone yesterday it was Motorola flip >( but today i bought a HTC freestyle phone :banana:


----------



## saigonlove

A sad news a happy news. 
Yesterday... I lost my girl.


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

saigonlove said:


> A sad news a happy news.
> Yesterday... I lost my girl.


Tin buồn biết rồi, thế còn tin vui???


----------



## Danieldong

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Tin buồn biết rồi, thế còn tin vui???


Tin vui là I've found another girl :lol:


----------



## coolink

mấy năm trước mở cái forum VN.......ta không nghĩ nó sẽ sống lâu mà còn sống mạnh,,,,,,,,,,vì rất ít người Vn quan tâm tới xây dựng, cao ốc, nhà cửa
có lúc vào đây nó im lặng y như mấy forum Đại Hàn, Nhật, mấy ngày chẳng có cái gì mới hay ai có comment gì

không ngờ forum VN không chết mà còn hoạt động hăng tiết vịt hơn....nhưng để bán hàng mà đông khách như ngày nay không phải chỉ bán 1 thứ mà cái tiệm này là tạp hóa :lol::lol:

khách tới đây mua đủ mọi thứ, và cửa hàng bán đủ mọi thứ bên cạnh construction :lol::lol:


----------



## vanboy2

coolink said:


> mấy năm trước mở cái forum VN.......ta không nghĩ nó sẽ sống lâu mà còn sống mạnh,,,,,,,,,,vì rất ít người Vn quan tâm tới xây dựng, cao ốc, nhà cửa
> có lúc vào đây nó im lặng y như mấy forum Đại Hàn, Nhật, mấy ngày chẳng có cái gì mới hay ai có comment gì
> 
> không ngờ forum VN không chết mà còn hoạt động hăng tiết vịt hơn....nhưng để bán hàng mà đông khách như ngày nay không phải chỉ bán 1 thứ mà cái tiệm này là tạp hóa :lol::lol:
> 
> khách tới đây mua đủ mọi thứ, và cửa hàng bán đủ mọi thứ bên cạnh construction :lol::lol:


kay:


----------



## White Bear

thông báo... 
1/ Hairy Spam chuẩn bị vượt coolink về độ spam và đồi trụy..
2/ saigonbcd có cách nói chuyện dễ thương rất giống rangkhua, ta đang điều tra..
3/ milkyway đã hết thất tình
4/ Slim_shady có nick mới là Xì Lịp String
5/ saigoner van giữ nick cũ là saigon-dơ
6/ coolink chuyển sang gióp tư vấn vượt biên gây mất ổn định trong khu vực,... nhờ MOD banned em này 

^^ thông báo chấm dứt


----------



## saigoncbd

lại viết sai tên ta rồi gấu


----------



## HarryPham

White Bear said:


> thông báo...
> 1/ Hairy Spam chuẩn bị vượt coolink về độ spam và đồi trụy..
> 2/ saigonbcd có cách nói chuyện dễ thương rất giống rangkhua, ta đang điều tra..
> 3/ milkyway đã hết thất tình
> 4/ Slim_shady có nick mới là Xì Lịp String
> 5/ saigoner van giữ nick cũ là saigon-dơ
> 6/ coolink chuyển sang gióp tư vấn vượt biên gây mất ổn định trong khu vực,... nhờ MOD banned em này
> 
> ^^ thông báo chấm dứt


chú đồi trụy spam tới 19500 posts huevietnam cũng gần 15000 posts :bash: tui chỉ có 12000 posts thôi, làm sao vượt hai lão làng kia trong tháng này đc mà kiu sắp vượt :bash:


----------



## saigonlove

HarryPham said:


> chú đồi trụy spam tới 19500 posts huevietnam cũng gần 15000 posts :bash: tui chỉ có 12000 posts thôi, làm sao vượt hai lão làng kia trong tháng này đc mà kiu sắp vượt :bash:


 Dự đoán mà . :lol:


----------



## HarryPham

saigonlove said:


> Dự đoán mà . :lol:


:lol: dự đoán thì phải thấp thấp để cho con ng ta còn vượt chỉ tiêu chớ :lol: cao quá lở ko đạt đc thì sao :lol:


----------



## White Bear

HarryPham said:


> chú đồi trụy spam tới 19500 posts huevietnam cũng gần 15000 posts :bash: tui chỉ có 12000 posts thôi, làm sao vượt hai lão làng kia trong tháng này đc mà kiu sắp vượt :bash:


im.... ta xem cái average per day thấy của mi là 30 posts, còn của cô Mông Thị Huệ có 20 thôi. Với lại cô Mông Thị Huệ hay đi lêu bêu ra Saigon, Hanoi còn post hình, trong khi mấy post của mi toàn hoa, mặt trời thứ 2, người nga tin có diêm vương... :bash:


----------



## HarryPham

White Bear said:


> im.... ta xem cái average per day thấy của mi là 30 posts, còn của cô Mông Thị Huệ có 20 thôi. Với lại cô Mông Thị Huệ hay đi lêu bêu ra Saigon, Hanoi còn post hình, trong khi mấy post của mi toàn hoa, mặt trời thứ 2, người nga tin có diêm vương... :bash:


tui cũng chủ yếu post hình àh nha :bash: Nha trang, Đà Lạt là tui post ko chớ ai :lol:

P.S hoa là lộn người đóa :lol: thread đó ko phải bổn đại gia lập


----------



## nguyend

Mong Thi Hue la` ten nha` nguoi a` ? ^^


----------



## huevietnam

nguyend said:


> Mong Thi Hue la` ten nha` nguoi a` ? ^^


Tên người tình trong mộng của Gấu trắng :lol::nuts:


----------



## vo.mvac

White Bear said:


> im.... ta xem cái average per day thấy của mi là 30 posts, còn của cô Mông Thị Huệ có 20 thôi. Với lại cô Mông Thị Huệ hay đi lêu bêu ra Saigon, Hanoi còn post hình, trong khi mấy post của mi toàn hoa, mặt trời thứ 2, người nga tin có diêm vương... :bash:


Bác Gấu ni. Răng mà cứ hay nhắc cô Mông Thị Huệ rứa? Răng rứa? Đừng nói là lỡ kết rồi ơ hí. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## huevietnam

vo.mvac said:


> Bác Gấu ni. Răng mà cứ hay nhắc cô Mông Thị Huệ rứa? Răng rứa? Đừng nói là lỡ kết rồi ơ hí. :lol::lol::lol:


Kết cái...Mông của cô Huệ nớ thì có :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

Gấu trắng đang tương tư...^^


----------



## huevietnam

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Gấu trắng đang tương tư...^^


Tương tư thức mấy đêm trường, thương ai thì nói...tui thương...cho rùi :lol:


----------



## going-higher

powerful earthquake just hit Japan.


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

huevietnam said:


> Tương tư thức mấy đêm trường, thương ai thì nói...tui thương...cho rùi :lol:


Con gấu đó nhát lắm, nó không dám nói chi mô!:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

going-higher said:


> powerful earthquake just hit Japan.


Good luck to all SSC members in Japan


----------



## saigoncbd

and Vietnamese in Japan too

PS: Hê, forum Vietnam lạ nhẩy, tiếng anh tiếng việt lẫn lộn


----------



## nguyend

No'i chuyen la'o toe't nhi`u ru`i ^^ qua day chia buon voi nguo`i ta na`y ...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338808&page=4


----------



## frio

i'm a usual visitor of vietnam threads but i don't really understand any of the conversations... anyway, i'm good with the photos, especially those of Nha Trang, Da Nang and Saigon... Is there any vietnamese thread in english? I bet there are lots of other foreigners out there who would like to be friends with you guys! Have a great day ahead!


----------



## HarryPham

you can use google to understand Vietnamese


----------



## frio

i can't imagine doing that with all posts i read!:lol:
anyway, just as i said, i'm good with all the great photos you've got!
so, carry on my friends!:cheers:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

^^ sorry but most of the viet forumers here are live in vietnam , only a few of them living abroad so they use vietnamese instead of english. If you have any question, feel free to comment in english , im sure most of the members here can understand. Anyways welcome frio !


----------



## fan_of_doraemon

tôn trọng ngôn ngữ dân tộc là tôn trọng cha mẹ ông bà tổ tiên, đất nước và chính bản thân mình! hãy nói tiếng anh hay bất kì ngôn ngữ nào khác với dân tộc khác, đất nước khác! người Nhật, người Đức, người Nga, người Pháp, Trung Quốc, Đại Hàn có ai nhặng xị tiếng nước ngoài như vậy đâu! ngôn ngữ dân tộc là nền tảng để biết rằng dân tộc đó còn tồn tại trong thế giới ngày càng toàn cầu hoá! đừng tưởng người ta ko phun tiếng anh ra thì mình hơn người khác! toàn trẻ con!


----------



## frio

VietnamEagle2010 said:


> ^^ sorry but most of the viet forumers here are live in vietnam , only a few of them living abroad so they use vietnamese instead of english. If you have any question, feel free to comment in english , im sure most of the members here can understand. Anyways welcome frio !


thanks! i'll also try google translation to some of the posts in here! and i'd try it with mine just to see!

tôi đã có một bạn học từ Việt Nam trong các trường phổ thông trước và chúng tôi đã thực sự gần gũi bạn bè. cô ấy giới thiệu tôi với một số món ăn Việt như "hutiw" là loại mì, và đến lượt nó, tôi giới thiệu cô với một số các món ăn địa phương, chúng tôi có ... chú của tôi đang làm việc trong chính phủ Mỹ cũng đã đưa tôi đến một nơi nào đó ở Việt Nam có một cộng đồng Việt lớn, vì vậy tôi không có thể nói tiếng Việt, nhưng tôi thực hiện một vài người bạn Việt và tôi không phải là mới với Việt nuôi do là tại sao tôi tiếp tục bí mật và xem hình ảnh đẹp trong diễn đàn này!




fan_of_doraemon said:


> tôn trọng ngôn ngữ dân tộc là tôn trọng cha mẹ ông bà tổ tiên, đất nước và chính bản thân mình! hãy nói tiếng anh hay bất kì ngôn ngữ nào khác với dân tộc khác, đất nước khác! người Nhật, người Đức, người Nga, người Pháp, Trung Quốc, Đại Hàn có ai nhặng xị tiếng nước ngoài như vậy đâu! ngôn ngữ dân tộc là nền tảng để biết rằng dân tộc đó còn tồn tại trong thế giới ngày càng toàn cầu hoá! đừng tưởng người ta ko phun tiếng anh ra thì mình hơn người khác! toàn trẻ con!


*i tried google translate and i came up with this translation!*

respect the ethnic language is respected ancestors parents, country and yourself! Please speak English or any language other than other peoples, other country! Japanese, German, Russian, French, Chinese, Korean incense XI one foreign language so what! national language is fundamental to know that such people exist in the world is increasingly globalized! Do not think it does not spray out, so his English than others! all baby!

*sadly, though..., i still can't get what you meant by this...*


----------



## vanboy2

frio said:


> thanks! i'll also try google translation to some of the posts in here! and i'd try it with mine just to see!
> 
> tôi đã có một bạn học từ Việt Nam trong các trường phổ thông trước và chúng tôi đã thực sự gần gũi bạn bè. cô ấy giới thiệu tôi với một số món ăn Việt như "hutiw" là loại mì, và đến lượt nó, tôi giới thiệu cô với một số các món ăn địa phương, chúng tôi có ... chú của tôi đang làm việc trong chính phủ Mỹ cũng đã đưa tôi đến một nơi nào đó ở Việt Nam có một cộng đồng Việt lớn, vì vậy tôi không có thể nói tiếng Việt, nhưng tôi thực hiện một vài người bạn Việt và tôi không phải là mới với Việt nuôi do là tại sao tôi tiếp tục bí mật và xem hình ảnh đẹp trong diễn đàn này!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i tried google translate and i came up with this translation!*
> 
> respect the ethnic language is respected ancestors parents, country and yourself! Please speak English or any language other than other peoples, other country! Japanese, German, Russian, French, Chinese, Korean incense XI one foreign language so what! national language is fundamental to know that such people exist in the world is increasingly globalized! Do not think it does not spray out, so his English than others! all baby!
> 
> *sadly, though..., i still can't get what you meant by this...*


sorry but I have to laugh .:rofl:


----------



## chinatown

fan_of_doraemon said:


> tôn trọng ngôn ngữ dân tộc là tôn trọng cha mẹ ông bà tổ tiên, đất nước và chính bản thân mình! hãy nói tiếng anh hay bất kì ngôn ngữ nào khác với dân tộc khác, đất nước khác! người Nhật, người Đức, người Nga, người Pháp, Trung Quốc, Đại Hàn có ai nhặng xị tiếng nước ngoài như vậy đâu! ngôn ngữ dân tộc là nền tảng để biết rằng dân tộc đó còn tồn tại trong thế giới ngày càng toàn cầu hoá! đừng tưởng người ta ko phun tiếng anh ra thì mình hơn người khác! toàn trẻ con!


qua mấy cái post trước giờ của bạn thì hình như bạn mới là trẻ con :lol:


----------



## frio

vanboy2 said:


> sorry but I have to laugh .:rofl:


yeah, funny huh??? but that's the best that google can come up with!:lol:

Dù sao, tôi đã bắt đầu tình yêu chủ đề này!:cheers:


----------



## vanboy2

frio said:


> yeah, funny huh??? but that's the best that google can come up with!:lol:
> 
> Dù sao, tôi đã bắt đầu tình yêu chủ đề này!:cheers:


i think you meant to say "I started to like this thread (topic)" ,isn't it?

if yes,your google translation should be "tôi đã bắt đầu thích chủ đề này!'' because "tình yêu" is a noun and ''Dù sao'' is similar to ''even though'' so it doesn't sit well with what you're try to say.But its good start.


----------



## Yellow Fever

yahoo translation is better than google.


----------



## vanboy2

Yellow Fever said:


> yahoo translation is better than google.


Can you translate this for me please YF?

"Yellow Fever là một anh chàng mê gái già"


----------



## going-higher

vanboy2 said:


> Can you translate this for me please YF?
> 
> "Yellow Fever là một anh chàng mê gái già"


Ru*ng' cang gia' cang cay :lol:


----------



## frio

vanboy2 said:


> Can you translate this for me please YF?
> 
> "Yellow Fever là một anh chàng mê gái già"


:lol::lol::lol:

nhưng tôi chắc chắn rằng bạn có ý nghĩa này là một trò đùa, đúng không?


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Không, đây không phải là một trò đùa và tôi tình yêu phụ nữ lớn tuổi! đó là lý do tại sao mọi người gọi tôi là "thợ săn báo sư tử".


----------



## vanboy2

frio said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> nhưng tôi chắc chắn rằng bạn có ý nghĩa này là một trò đùa, đúng không?





Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Không, đây không phải là một trò đùa và tôi tình yêu phụ nữ lớn tuổi! đó là lý do tại sao mọi người gọi tôi là "thợ săn báo sư tử".


OMG I almost wet my pant of laughing at you guys.OK here a Vietnamese lesson 101.

''tình yêu'' in English is love,but since its a noun,you can not say ''I ''tình yêu'' someone because in this scenarios,its became verb so there fore you have to drop the word ''tình'' in front of ''yêu''.so like Yellow Fever try to says ''I love older women" = ''tôi yêu phụ nữ lớn tuổi!''

See,now I never ever use Goggle translation anymore.:lol:



Yellow Fever said:


> "thợ săn báo sư tử".


and bao is leopard and sư tử is lion,two different kind of animals.In your case YF,cougars hunter just say '' tui khoái bà già!''


----------



## saigonlove

LOL.
DZo đây cười chết. => Come in laugh to die.


----------



## Yellow Fever

How dare you guys making fun of my perfect Vietnamese. One more teasing and I will ban you all including the trouble maker, vanboy.


----------



## vanboy2

Yellow Fever said:


> How dare you guys making fun at my prefect Vietnamese. One more teasing and I will ban you all including the trouble maker, vanboy.


no trust me,you should come to my house(since we are neighbour) I will teach you more to become cougars hunter in a correct way.:lol:yup, ''I love older women'' meaning ''tui khoái bà già!''

I am serious.


----------



## chinatown

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Không, đây không phải là một trò đùa và tôi tình yêu phụ nữ lớn tuổi! đó là lý do tại sao mọi người gọi tôi là "thợ săn báo sư tử".


if you 'mê bà già', people would call you "thợ săn máy bay bà già", instead of "báo sư tử".


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

:lol:, cười chết vì mấy ông này.


----------



## frio

Yellow Fever said:


> How dare you guys making fun of my perfect Vietnamese. One more teasing and I will ban you all including the trouble maker, vanboy.


hey, i have nothing to do with it ok!:lol:
i was just trying to learn vietnamese! at least with the help of google:bash:


----------



## KoolKool

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Ủa, hồi nào?


lol! từ giờ vào forum hắn cứ khẳng khăng xưng hô với nhiều người là "đồng chí" đó thôi,bảo ko nghe,vẫn cứ vậy.bị ban là đúng...hô hô!


----------



## HarryPham

KoolKool said:


> lol! Ban cảnh cáo vì cái tội dùng từ ngữ xưng hô ko hợp lý!:lol:


seo Kool bik hey dzợ :nuts:


----------



## huevietnam

KoolKool said:


> lol! từ giờ vào forum hắn cứ khẳng khăng xưng hô với nhiều người là "đồng chí" đó thôi,bảo ko nghe,vẫn cứ vậy.bị ban là đúng...hô hô!


Wow, bái bai...đồng chí :nuts::lol::nuts:


----------



## [email protected]

KoolKool said:


> lol! Ban cảnh cáo vì cái tội dùng từ ngữ xưng hô ko hợp lý!:lol:


Chẳng hỉu lun, lắm chiện wá


----------



## nguyend

milky ben mi`nh ma` sao ban no' , no' phan boi phe mi`nh hoi na`o dzi. ?


----------



## saigonlove

Sao thế ! Mình pm cho miky hắn bảo không dùng từ "đồng chí" nữa mà. :|


----------



## nguyend

a` bi't ru`i, em miu ki hem chi'n da'm goi mod cua chu'ng ta la` dong chi' nen bi mod cua chu'ng ta ban mat tiu ru`i LoL


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

Mà tui thấy nếu hắn xưng đồng chí thôi thì đâu đến mức nghiêm trọng để ban, hay hắn là nick clone, dám lắm!


----------



## nguyend

ngoa`i ca'i ti`nh dong chi' voi mod han co`n f... luon mod cua chu'ng ta lol


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

nguyend said:


> ngoa`i ca'i ti`nh dong chi' voi mod han co`n f... luon mod cua chu'ng ta lol


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KoolKool

trời ơi,các bác có biết gì ko,vừa công bố môn thi tốt nghiệp 12 kìa,không có hóa,sử...:banana::banana::banana:như vậy là ko phải thi môn sử rùi:banana:
khiếp hãi môn sử,toàn sử Đảng,học toàn ăn 1,2 điểm...lol!^^


----------



## huevietnam

KoolKool said:


> trời ơi,các bác có biết gì ko,vừa công bố môn thi tốt nghiệp 12 kìa,không có hóa,sử...:banana::banana::banana:như vậy là ko phải thi môn sử rùi:banana:
> khiếp hãi môn sử,toàn sử Đảng,học toàn ăn 1,2 điểm...lol!^^


Haha, dân ta lại dốt sử ta, cho tường gốc tích nước nhà...Trung Huê :bash:


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

KoolKool said:


> trời ơi,các bác có biết gì ko,vừa công bố môn thi tốt nghiệp 12 kìa,không có hóa,sử...:banana::banana::banana:như vậy là ko phải thi môn sử rùi:banana:
> khiếp hãi môn sử,toàn sử Đảng,học toàn ăn 1,2 điểm...lol!^^


Không phải cậu mới học lớp 9 sao?


----------



## KoolKool

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Không phải cậu mới học lớp 9 sao?


bác nhầm kool với thằng somrach rùi,nó học lớp 9,kool học 12!:lol:


----------



## kt

Hồi ta thi tốt nghiệp cấp III môn ta thi sợ nhất là tiếng anh,không ngờ lại được 9 điểm


----------



## KoolKool

kt said:


> Hồi ta thi tốt nghiệp cấp III môn ta thi sợ nhất là tiếng anh,không ngờ lại được 9 điểm


hơ,tiếng anh học dễ ẹc......kool đăng ký khối D nè:cheers:


----------



## kt

KoolKool said:


> hơ,tiếng anh học dễ ẹc......kool đăng ký khối D nè:cheers:


Khối Dê à? Con trai khối Dê toàn tên bị ái,vì dân khối Dê 90 % là gái


----------



## [email protected]

kt said:


> Khối Dê à? Con trai khối Dê toàn tên bị ái,vì dân khối Dê 90 % là gái


Nhầm vs khối C rùi , nhiều trường khối kinh tế cũng có nhu cầu khối D lắm nên cũng ko ít boy đâu ạ


----------



## HarryPham

KoolKool said:


> bác nhầm kool với thằng somrach rùi,nó học lớp 9,kool học 12!:lol:


nhưng mà Kool nói chiện teen hơn Somrach nhiều :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

HarryPham said:


> nhưng mà Kool nói chiện teen hơn Somrach nhiều :lol:


nhúng chàm rùi nó mất teen thế đấy :lol:


----------



## White Bear

con trai mà bị ái nhiều nhất là khối H... cái khối mà ta đã học 2 năm
lúc đó ta rất phong độ, có nhiều cô gái và chàng trai để ý .. may mà ta có bản lĩnh tránh xa mấy cái cám dỗ đó lol ^^
ở đây có xì lịp string là học khối H, cho nên hay add nick trai vào tán tỉnh


----------



## pttd

vì coolink một người chết oan

Đọc khúc đầu, cứ tưởng coolink mới được Chúa cất về. 
Mừng hết lớn!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

PS: Mấy tháng rồi mới thấy lại *Skybar*. Thanks mods.


----------



## [email protected]

White Bear said:


> con trai mà bị ái nhiều nhất là khối H... cái khối mà ta đã học 2 năm
> lúc đó ta rất phong độ, có nhiều cô gái và chàng trai để ý .. may mà ta có bản lĩnh tránh xa mấy cái cám dỗ đó lol ^^
> ở đây có xì lịp string là học khối H, cho nên hay add nick trai vào tán tỉnh


Bây h thì em chẳng thấy boy học khối đó mấy nữa


----------



## anhcanem8897

White Bear said:


> con trai mà bị ái nhiều nhất là khối H... cái khối mà ta đã học 2 năm
> lúc đó ta rất phong độ, có nhiều cô gái và chàng trai để ý .. may mà ta có bản lĩnh tránh xa mấy cái cám dỗ đó lol ^^
> ở đây có xì lịp string là học khối H, cho nên hay add nick trai vào tán tỉnh


Khối H, he he, 90 % là hifi rồi. Ko biết quý ngài có thuộc 10% còn lại ko? :lol:


----------



## White Bear

ta học khối V.. nhưng thiếu có chút xiếu điểm nên bị vào khối H... ^^


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

Whitebear là siêu đồi trụy, từ giờ ta gọi Whitebear là chú siêu trụy...


----------



## kt

White Bear said:


> ta học khối V.. nhưng thiếu có chút xiếu điểm nên bị vào khối H... ^^


Giống hoàn cảnh của ta,xưa cấp III ta ôn khối V để thi Kiến Trúc,sau bị thiếu điểm,rồi sau nản ta nhảy sang khối A thi giao thông,nhưng tâm hồn luôn thuộc về Kiến Trúc và Mỹ Thuật...^^


----------



## KoolKool

đại học giao thông vận tải SG có cái ngành đường sắt metro...trông rất ngon,mới....kool cũng thèm thiệt.....nhưng nó lại đòi khối A,với lại chỉ tiêu lại ít,nhưng kool chắc là ngành rất vắng,ít đứa học,vả lại chỉ dành cho mấy thằng tò mò...kool lỡ chơi khối D,nhưng cũng liều mạng với khối A 1 phen. Hên xui,biết đâu!:cheers:
giờ kool yêu thích 3 ngành,xây dựng cầu đường,công nghệ thông tin,đường sắt metro. Giờ hối hận thật,Lý hóa trước toàn nằm ngủ giờ đây ngu lun 1 đốnghno:


----------



## i_love_u_baby

KoolKool said:


> đại học giao thông vận tải SG có cái ngành đường sắt metro...trông rất ngon,mới....kool cũng thèm thiệt.....nhưng nó lại đòi khối A,với lại chỉ tiêu lại ít,nhưng kool chắc là ngành rất vắng,ít đứa học,vả lại chỉ dành cho mấy thằng tò mò...kool lỡ chơi khối D,nhưng cũng liều mạng với khối A 1 phen. Hên xui,biết đâu!:cheers:
> giờ kool yêu thích 3 ngành,xây dựng cầu đường,công nghệ thông tin,đường sắt metro. Giờ hối hận thật,Lý hóa trước toàn nằm ngủ giờ đây ngu lun 1 đốnghno:


có mún học ko? chỉ cần 2 tháng là thi 7,8 điểm như thường


----------



## anhcanem8897

i_love_u_baby said:


> có mún học ko? chỉ cần 2 tháng là thi 7,8 điểm như thường


3 môn cộng lại được 7,8 điểm đó hả? :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

thôi đc,có bác nào chỉ kool cách lụi trắc nghiệm Lý,hóa mà vẫn đc điểm cao ko?:cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

KoolKool said:


> thôi đc,có bác nào chỉ kool cách lụi trắc nghiệm Lý,hóa mà vẫn đc điểm cao ko?:cheers:


random


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

KoolKool said:


> thôi đc,có bác nào chỉ kool cách lụi trắc nghiệm Lý,hóa mà vẫn đc điểm cao ko?:cheers:


đánh hết một đáp án em được 2,5 điểm, hai môn cộng lại là 5 điểm, còn môn kia cố gắng 10 điểm, rồi chờ coi kết quả ra sao...


----------



## HarryPham

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> đánh hết một đáp án em được 2,5 điểm, hai môn cộng lại là 5 điểm, còn môn kia cố gắng 10 điểm, rồi chờ coi kết quả ra sao...


dzụ nì ko đúng đâu, đáp án ra ngẫu nhiên chớ ko theo tỉ lệ  có lúc A không cũng đc 50% còn B chỉ có 10% :nuts:


----------



## NT_inmyheart

HarryPham said:


> dzụ nì ko đúng đâu, đáp án ra ngẫu nhiên chớ ko theo tỉ lệ  có lúc A không cũng đc 50% còn B chỉ có 10% :nuts:


những câu mình chắc ăn thì đánh; còn lại đánh 1 đáp án hết. Xu thế tui thấy đáp án thường là A với C nhiều nhất; D là ít nhất.


----------



## HarryPham

D là nhiều nhất chớ  nhất là mấy cái tất cả đều đúng


----------



## vo.mvac

NT_inmyheart said:


> những câu mình chắc ăn thì đánh; còn lại đánh 1 đáp án hết. Xu thế tui thấy đáp án thường là A với C nhiều nhất; D là ít nhất.


Cách của NT_inmyheart là hay nhất nè. Kool làm theo được đó. Chúc Kool đánh lụi được 5 điểm mỗi môn.


----------



## vo.mvac

KoolKool said:


> bác nhầm kool với thằng somrach rùi,nó học lớp 9,kool học 12!:lol:


Hả? Somrach mới học lớp 9 thôi hả? :? Sao thấy nhóc ni nói chiện lớn rứa chài. :nuts:


----------



## KoolKool

vo.mvac said:


> Hả? Somrach mới học lớp 9 thôi hả? :? Sao thấy nhóc ni nói chiện lớn rứa chài. :nuts:


thằng này nó dậy thì từ năm 10 tuổi rồi đấy bác ạ! kinh ko? trong khi đó kool 15 mới dậy thì àhno::lol:


----------



## vo.mvac

KoolKool said:


> thằng này nó dậy thì từ năm 10 tuổi rồi đấy bác ạ! kinh ko? trong khi đó kool 15 mới dậy thì àhno::lol:


:lol:. Dzậy là Kool còn đang trong giai đoạn dậy thì oài. :lol:


----------



## saigonlove

Không coi được flickr bùn bùn như con chùn chùn...


----------



## coolink

suốt ngày chụp hình rồi post hình đồi truy thì làm sao nhà nước flickr không nổi máu Lê Khả Phiêu


----------



## saigonlove

Hum nay trời mây man mát...


----------



## vo.mvac

saigonlove said:


> Hum nay trời mây man mát...


Có mưa lắc rắc. Đẹp mơ màng! :cheers:


----------



## huevietnam

vo.mvac said:


> Có mưa lắc rắc. Đẹp mơ màng! :cheers:


Làm thơ típ đi ôn, chẳng hạn như: Đang đánh răng, nhớ đến nàng :lol:


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

Hèn chi hình ông Huế post lên chẳng coi được, ôi tiếc (((


----------



## huevietnam

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Hèn chi hình ông Huế post lên chẳng coi được, ôi tiếc (((


Sau này hầu hết upload ở photobucket rùi, coi vô tư mừ. hno:


----------



## White Bear

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Hèn chi hình ông Huế post lên chẳng coi được, ôi tiếc (((


con gái, đờn bờ... cô Mông Thị Huệ :bash:


----------



## saigonlove

:lol:


huevietnam said:


> Làm thơ típ đi ôn, chẳng hạn như: Đang đánh răng, nhớ đến nàng :lol:


 Mấy bác ngẫu hứng quá


----------



## somrach1

không co flirck thì sài Photobucket thế mà cũng ngồi đo kêu ca cai' ông minh râu này


----------



## haikiller11

huevietnam said:


> Làm thơ típ đi ôn, chẳng hạn như: Đang đánh răng, nhớ đến nàng :lol:


nhớ tới lúc nàng đá ta, mún đánh nàng 1 trận tội mê trai đẹp, trai thông minh và trai giàu!


----------



## vo.mvac

White Bear said:


> con gái, đờn bờ... cô Mông Thị Huệ :bash:


:lol::lol::lol: Tên hay tội.


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

White Bear đúng là dzô dziên thiệt....^^


----------



## hanoilove

Hi everyone , i am a new member 
I Knew this forum few years ago and i usually see photos and updates about hanoi & Saigon. Nice to meet everyone


----------



## vo.mvac

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> White Bear đúng là dzô dziên thiệt....^^


Chắc do ổng chộ O Mông Thị Huệ đẹp quá nên mới ngơ ngẫn ra rứa đó.


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

vo.mvac said:


> Chắc do ổng chộ O Mông Thị Huệ đẹp quá nên mới ngơ ngẫn ra rứa đó.


Răng mà hắn lại chộ được dung nhan O nớ hỉ?^^


----------



## vo.mvac

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Răng mà hắn lại chộ được dung nhan O nớ hỉ?^^


Chắc là hắn lên fb, trúng lúc O nớ sô hàng nên mới chộ, mà chộ dung nhan còn đở đở, đằng ni chắc chộ luôn cả Mông thị Huệ nên mới mê mẫn đến chừ luôn tề. :nuts::lol::lol::lol:
:nuts::nuts::nuts: O Huệ đừng chém tui mà tội.


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

vo.mvac said:


> Chắc là hắn lên fb, trúng lúc O nớ sô hàng nên mới chộ, mà chộ dung nhan còn đở đở, đằng ni chắc chộ luôn cả Mông thị Huệ nên mới mê mẫn đến chừ luôn tề. :nuts::lol::lol::lol:
> :nuts::nuts::nuts: O Huệ đừng chém tui mà tội.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## huevietnam

Không chộ Mông mới lạ, đờn bà con gái ra đường chừ trùm mặt kín mít như Ninja, mún nhận ra ai là người quen chỉ có thể nhìn cái...mông mà đoán thui à. ^^


----------



## haikiller11

chu choa ơi làm mô mà ghê rựa! toàn là chộ mông không hà :nuts: chộ trước mông đi chự chộ mông làm chi


----------



## phugiay

KoolKool said:


> sắp off đi ôn thi đại học rùi,lên SG thi,bác nào dám bao chỗ ở cho kool nào!?:lol:


Giỏi quá. KôolKool lên SG thì thiếu gì các anh chị SG cho ở nhờ. Thi đại học lần thứ mấy rồi?


----------



## KoolKool

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> kool thi trường gì?


trưởng tôn đức thắng,ngành công nghệ thông tin,khối D^^



phugiay said:


> Giỏi quá. KôolKool lên SG thì thiếu gì các anh chị SG cho ở nhờ. *Thi đại học lần thứ mấy rồi*?


kool nói rùi,vẫn ko hỉu cho,khi nào phugiay gặp kool thì sẽ biết :bash::bash::bash:!


----------



## going-higher

Co ai wa room tui Phi chua? co thang song o hanoi Vietnam ghet Vietnam hay sao do.. thay Vietnam minh xep hang cao hon Phi trong cai poll lam no tuc haha


----------



## KoolKool

going-higher said:


> Co ai wa room tui Phi chua? co thang song o hanoi Vietnam ghet Vietnam hay sao do.. thay Vietnam minh xep hang cao hon Phi trong cai poll lam no tuc haha


hơ hơ! nó có gốc Phi thì phải!


----------



## Lovetubehouse

KoolKool said:


> sắp off đi ôn thi đại học rùi,lên SG thi,bác nào dám bao chỗ ở cho kool nào!?:lol:


Nhà chim mi pha đó kun...rộng rãi lém, bao en lun.


----------



## haikiller11

going-higher said:


> Co ai wa room tui Phi chua? co thang song o hanoi Vietnam ghet Vietnam hay sao do.. thay Vietnam minh xep hang cao hon Phi trong cai poll lam no tuc haha


đâu đâu đâu :naughty:


----------



## going-higher

haikiller11 said:


> đâu đâu đâu :naughty:


Wa do dzo economy thread cua no.. roi vao dong nam A regional news trang thu 9 roi doc post cua thang co 3 chu x o dau roi phia sau haha thang do hinh nhu dang o ha loi


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

going-higher said:


> Wa do dzo economy thread cua no.. roi vao dong nam A regional news trang thu 9 roi doc post cua thang co 3 chu x o dau roi phia sau haha thang do hinh nhu dang o ha loi


nó là filipine đang dạy tiếng anh ỡ HN , ta cũng vô thread đó lâu rồi , thấy nó suốt ngày nói xấu VN, tính qua chữi lại mà sợ bị tụi nó hội đồng thôi :lol:


----------



## going-higher

VietnamEagle2010 said:


> nó là filipine đang dạy tiếng anh ỡ HN , ta cũng vô thread đó lâu rồi , thấy nó suốt ngày nói xấu VN, tính qua chữi lại mà sợ bị tụi nó hội đồng thôi :lol:


Thay Vietnam HN phat trien wa no ghanh ti. haha ma wa lam chi minh biet ta biet la duoc roi


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

Đưa cái link, mình qua xem thử :lol:


----------



## going-higher

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Đưa cái link, mình qua xem thử :lol:


link gi 3..lauxanh ha? :lol:


----------



## happyhouse311

My name's Chinh.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Đưa cái link, mình qua xem thử :lol:


Moi coi cai do o Phi's Forum roi , thay no dau co comment gi dau ? no chi quote cai bai Inetrview cua nguoi khac ve Tourism VN thoi ...ma cai Interview do dung day chu , through the eyes of the World cai gi dung dep thi nguoi ta noi den , khen , con xau , te , khong biet cach lam thi nguoi ta phan tich che de ma co gang correct de tot hon , VN should listen , learn and improve instead of getting mad and too conservative to get out of the tiny well !


----------



## somrach1

Feww lucky that i'm not 18 yet 




going-higher said:


> Man some hackers hacked into Sony last week now all the psn is gone i can't even play game online..argggggg! whoever use credit card is in trouble lol


----------



## going-higher

somrach1 said:


> Feww lucky that i'm not 18 yet


lucky that i don't used credit card or debit card on psn.


----------



## pttd

:nuts:










Alaudin Khan / AP
Source: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42942968/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/

See if you can count?

:lol:


----------



## coolink

pttd said:


> :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaudin Khan / AP
> Source: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42942968/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/
> 
> See if you can count?
> 
> :lol:


 how can you be so mean? have you no heart?

My papa used to ride me like that infront of his bicycle. they ^^ had the motor machine gas running part.......my papa rode the bicycle.....

so I think that ^^ is pretty glamorous


----------



## White Bear

Dạo này đang có trò spam chửi nhau rồi tự banned gây hiểu lầm cho MOD... và ko trả tiền phát minh cho White Bear... Đề nghị xì tốp, hoặc trả tiền bản quyền hno:


----------



## vanboy2

White Bear said:


> Dạo này đang có trò spam chửi nhau rồi tự banned gây hiểu lầm cho MOD... và ko trả tiền phát minh cho White Bear... Đề nghị xì tốp, hoặc trả tiền bản quyền hno:


who did that?


----------



## nguyend

White Bear said:


> Dạo này đang có trò spam *chửi nhau rồi tự banned gây hiểu lầm cho MOD*... và ko trả tiền phát minh cho White Bear... Đề nghị xì tốp, hoặc trả tiền bản quyền hno:


mod cũng bị lừa ư ?


----------



## popcorn69

coolink said:


> lúc trước đề phòng nhiều người như bạn.......ta cung ngồi xóa posts cũ......nhưng giờ nhiều qúa không có thời giờ xóa posts cũ...:lol:
> vì sao ta xóa posts cũ? ....bởi vì........


...Rảnh quá


----------



## marknguyen

Chào cả nhà, I'm Marky


----------



## KoolKool

thêm 1 con ông cháu cha nữa nè mọi người! Hello marknguyen!


----------



## somrach1

đẹp trai + khoai to = The Man 



marknguyen said:


> Chào cả nhà, I'm Marky


----------



## marknguyen

Thế bác có thích ăn khoai to không nào?


----------



## going-higher

marknguyen said:


> Thế bác có thích ăn khoai to không nào?


Somrach no thich an khoai to lam :lol:


----------



## somrach1

xí đâu ra x( 

ta kô như tên Haikiller xuôt ngày chỉ biêt BJ kiêm' tiền :lol:



going-higher said:


> Somrach no thich an khoai to lam :lol:


----------



## haikiller11

;| thằng nhóc láo xược


----------



## White Bear

marknguyen said:


> Thế bác có thích ăn khoai to không nào?


tại sao xưng "tui" trong sig mà lại nói "bác"... chỉ có jimmyfa mới chế ra những cái quái thai này :lol:


----------



## marknguyen

White Bear said:


> tại sao xưng "tui" trong sig mà lại nói "bác"... chỉ có jimmyfa mới chế ra những cái quái thai này :lol:


Gia đình là Bắc 75 nên tùy hứng thôi à bác.


----------



## KoolKool

chấm thi tốt nghiệp năm nay
VT chấm cho SG,Bến Tre chấm VT
thôi rồi,Bến Tre bọn nó ghét VT lém đây!


----------



## FRESH AIR

vanboy2 said:


> thì phải hiểu theo nghĩa như vầy "ta là thành viên lâu năm đó mờ,thấy mấy mem cãi lộn trong skybar dui wé mà hổng lẻ nhẩy dô cãi thì mất mẹc wé,thôi thì lập nick mới dô cãi cho dui,mà có lở bị ban cũng hẻm seo.'' đó mà.


Hả, mod cũng học luôn ngôn ngữ xì tin sao:lol:


----------



## vanboy2

FRESH AIR said:


> Hả, mod cũng học luôn ngôn ngữ xì tin sao:lol:


vô đây không muốn bị xì tin thời gian cũng thành xì dách ... í quên xì tin (bệnh lan truyền )


----------



## thanhdl

*chào ACE .

tại hạ vô tình lạc vào đây. thật bất ngờ thú vị là ở forum skyscrapercity.com này có 1 cộng đồng member vietnamese rất lớn và rất sôi nổi 

mong có ngày được giao lưu cafe cùng ACE
*


----------



## saigonlove




----------



## FRESH AIR

thanhdl said:


> *chào ACE .
> 
> tại hạ vô tình lạc vào đây. thật bất ngờ thú vị là ở forum skyscrapercity.com này có 1 cộng đồng member vietnamese rất lớn và rất sôi nổi
> 
> mong có ngày được giao lưu cafe cùng ACE
> *


đừng nói lạc từ lauxanh wa


----------



## HarryPham

vanboy2 said:


> vô đây không muốn bị xì tin thời gian cũng thành xì dách ... í quên xì tin (bệnh lan truyền )


cái đó gọi là sự phát triển tất yếu của tiếng việt :lol: là một phần quan trọng trong sự phát triển chung của các ngôn ngữ trên TG :nuts:


----------



## chinatown

cho hỏi cái từ "xì tin" xuất phát từ đâu ra vậy?


----------



## KoolKool

chinatown said:


> cho hỏi cái từ "xì tin" xuất phát từ đâu ra vậy?


sờ tai đọc lái ra í mà!:banana:


----------



## NT_inmyheart

KoolKool said:


> sờ tai đọc lái ra í mà!:banana:


Sắp thi tốt nghiệp rồi, chúc KoolKool thi tốt nha! Và đậu vào trường ĐH ưng ý nữa


----------



## FRESH AIR

saigonlove said:


> Hình này chắc chụp hồi 90s. Giờ chắc râu ria tóc bạc tùm lum rồi :lol:.


hàng họ rơi rụng từa lưa rồi


----------



## nguyend

saigonlove said:


> Hình này chắc chụp hồi 90s. Giờ chắc râu ria tóc bạc tùm lum rồi :lol:.


Chu.p nam 99 moi 12 nam dau co' lau dau ba'c :lol:


----------



## saigonlove

nguyend said:


> Chu.p nam 99 moi 12 nam dau co' lau dau ba'c :lol:


 Ôi đáng tuổi cha chú mình rồi.


----------



## nguyend

nnn


----------



## chinatown

sau 12 năm thì bụng phình ra gấp đôi hả? :lol:


----------



## saigonlove

:lol:


----------



## huevietnam

nguyend said:


>


còn phong độ chán :cheers::lol:


----------



## nguyend

Mo*. kie^'p ca'i na*'ng VN dde^'n ma` pha't khie^'p ^^ lol


----------



## nguyend

chinatown said:


> sau 12 năm thì bụng phình ra gấp đôi hả? :lol:


ca'i na`y la` ha^.u qua? cua? gio*'i va*n pho`ng ddoa' ba'c :lol: co^.ng the^m ve^` VN xo*i qua' no' phe^. the^m mo^.t pha^n lol


----------



## i_love_u_baby

nhìn nguyend nghĩ đến..... " phản động " 

thôy còn ai nữa show hàng típ đi nào ^_^


----------



## White Bear

nguyend said:


>


:lol::lol::lol: hình như đi gánh phân nhiều quá nên ko cao nổi :lol:


----------



## nguyend

la^`m chi't ru`i ca^.u , so* so* 5 feet 8 hay la` 1 m 75 doa' ca^.u, chu.p tu*` tre^n cao xuo^'ng tro^ng no' va^.y doa' .


----------



## nguyend

huevietnam said:


> còn phong độ chán :cheers::lol:


Thanks for your flatter words, friends


----------



## Saigoneseguy

i_love_u_baby said:


> nhìn nguyend nghĩ đến..... " phản động "
> 
> thôy còn ai nữa show hàng típ đi nào ^_^


+1, một tay Việt Kiều fản động, điển hình. Nhìn tướng là biết kẻ thù nd (nhân dân).


----------



## nguyend

Ta là phản động chống tham nhũng chứ không chống phá đất nước , đảng có ghét ta thì VN mỗi năm mất đi vài ngàn đô ta gởi về chứ ích lợi gì .


----------



## chinatown

nhìn cái tướng bụng phệ giống mấy thằng lãnh đạo tham nhũng ở VN á. :lol:


----------



## going-higher

chinatown said:


> nhìn cái tướng bụng phệ giống mấy thằng lãnh đạo tham nhũng ở VN á. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## KoolKool

chinatown thì phát phì như con heo!


----------



## nguyend

KoolKool said:


> chinatown thì phát phì như con heo!


:lol:
Chinatown la` anh hu`ng nu'p ma`, su*'c ma^'y da'm post hi`nh le^n dda^y :lol:

P.S. A` ma` que^n , anh hu`ng nu'p bo'ng dda`n ba` mo*'i ghe^ chu*' :lol:


----------



## chinatown

no no no
bởi vì tớ rất đệp chai, cho nên 2 năm trước sau khi up hình đã liên tục bị tấn công bằng tin nhắn gợi tình vào lúc nửa đêm...thế là kể từ đó tớ quyết định khiêm tốn LOL


----------



## nguyend

O the a` PM cho to*' xem sao? sao ca^.u bi. go.i heo phi` va^.y ? co' be'o nhu* heo kho^ng? :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

tri nho tre con ko toi dau! co lan anh chinatown da show hinh minh rui!


----------



## White Bear

Tình hình là WB đang thực hiện chuyến xuyên Việt hè này... vì là việt kiều yêu nước nên mù thông tin quá... ta mới bị mấy mợ hàng xóm của thằng Hairy Spam đại gian ác bán xoài gì mà ăn xơ xơ quá... Mem nào có nhã ý muốn làm tour-guide nếu ko phiền có thể liên lạc với WB để hướng dẫn một số thứ dc ko??

P/s: Hairy Spam gian ác hôm nay nhân dịp Festival đã nâng giá phòng... cho nên ngày mai ta sẽ rời NT... đi hỏi dzợ là cô bé dỗi hờn ở đà nẵng... mem nào có nhã ý mình xinh trâng trọng...


----------



## [email protected]

White Bear said:


> Tình hình là WB đang thực hiện chuyến xuyên Việt hè này... vì là việt kiều yêu nước nên mù thông tin quá... ta mới bị mấy mợ hàng xóm của thằng Hairy Spam đại gian ác bán xoài gì mà ăn xơ xơ quá... Mem nào có nhã ý muốn làm tour-guide nếu ko phiền có thể liên lạc với WB để hướng dẫn một số thứ dc ko??
> 
> P/s: Hairy Spam gian ác hôm nay nhân dịp Festival đã nâng giá phòng... cho nên ngày mai ta sẽ rời NT... đi hỏi dzợ là cô bé dỗi hờn ở đà nẵng... mem nào có nhã ý mình xinh trâng trọng...


Ra HN ko pác vú ?


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> This is me, Coolink.
> 
> Các bạn thấy nhà ống nước người ta chưa nè .


đâu đâu

post lại được không? không thấy gì hết



nguyend said:


> Originally Posted by nguyend
> image hosted on flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> còn phong độ chán :cheers::lol:


Wow so handsome, nhìn như gấu trúc......panda bear

nhìn hình này nhớ tới câu thơ:

trúc xinh trúc đứng đầu đình
anh xinh anh đứng chình ình cũng xinh


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> Chu.p nam 99 moi 12 nam dau co' lau dau ba'c :lol:


em post hình em ở SSC toàn là hình mới nhất chụp ở webcam, sao anh post toàn hình từ 10, 20, 30 năm trước? sao anh Ngô Đình Diệm thế?



nguyend said:


> Mo*. kie^'p ca'i na*'ng VN dde^'n ma` pha't khie^'p ^^ lol


anh ơi

cái nắng Việt Nam không làm cho anh mập



nguyend said:


> ca'i na`y la` ha^.u qua? cua? gio*'i va*n pho`ng ddoa' ba'c :lol: co^.ng the^m ve^` VN xo*i qua' no' phe^. the^m mo^.t pha^n lol


và anh ơi

văn phòng cũng không làm anh mập



nguyend said:


> la^`m chi't ru`i ca^.u , so* so* 5 feet 8 hay la` 1 m 75 doa' ca^.u, chu.p tu*` tre^n cao xuo^'ng tro^ng no' va^.y doa' .


em cũng không nghĩ chụp trên cao làm cho anh mập, mà anh mập là tại anh mập



nguyend said:


> Ta là phản động chống tham nhũng chứ không chống phá đất nước , đảng có ghét ta thì VN mỗi năm mất đi vài ngàn đô ta gởi về chứ ích lợi gì .


sao anh gởi hàng ngàn đô về Vn làm gì zậy?


----------



## going-higher

coolink said:


> sao anh gởi hàng ngàn đô về Vn làm gì zậy?


Nuoi vo be :lol:


----------



## i_love_u_baby

coolink said:


> em post hình em ở SSC toàn là hình mới nhất chụp ở webcam, sao anh post toàn hình từ 10, 20, 30 năm trước? sao anh Ngô Đình Diệm thế?
> 
> 
> 
> anh ơi
> 
> cái nắng Việt Nam không làm cho anh mập
> 
> 
> 
> và anh ơi
> 
> văn phòng cũng không làm anh mập
> 
> 
> 
> em cũng không nghĩ chụp trên cao làm cho anh mập, mà anh mập là tại anh mập


nguyend bị dìm hàng này


----------



## nguyend

going-higher said:


> Nuoi vo be :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## coolink

i_love_u_baby said:


> nguyend bị dìm hàng này


no no

nguyend là 1 trong số những người anh cả của SSC này mà ta rất qúi

cùng là dân bắc kỳ sống ở Ngã Ba Ông Tạ, cà 2 cùng bị brigged và bị banned 
.........có chắp cánh cùng nhau thì mới hiểu nhau, phải không anh? 

và sau đây là 1 số hình ta mới vẽ, để lần sau bạn nguyend mà post thì phải ngụy trang để công an khỏi phát hiện

Panda bear









Goldilocks 









rất thích Superman nhưng đó là trademark của coolink

nên đành phải vẽ 1 superhero khác..


----------



## nguyend

dap chet Coolink bay gio ...


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> dap chet Coolink bay gio ...


the pictures are so cute


----------



## chinatown

để ta phụ họa.

Nhị Sư Huynh:


----------



## saigonlove

:lol: tru bat gioi la hop voi' bac nguyen ddddd nhut :">.


----------



## huevietnam

Buồn cười quá, hahaha


----------



## going-higher

:hilarious


----------



## vttnguyen

Sorry nguyend, I have to do it :lol:


----------



## HarryPham

vttnguyen said:


> Sorry nguyend, I have to do it :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nguyend

Stop it ass wholes ^^^

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nguyend

TRo*`i tru dat die^.t the ass wholes edited my pictures ^^^ :lol:


----------



## vttnguyen

nguyend said:


> TRo*`i tru dat die^.t the ass wholes edited my pictures ^^^ :lol:


I'm sorry nguyend, this was too good to pass up!!!!! Look on the bright side, I gave you a few extra inches on the legs, bling bling on the neck and buff. Who's the man? You're the man!
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nguyend

All of yo are ass wholes begin with the d*ck head Coolink :lol:


----------



## nguyend

second is the sh*t head , Chinatown


----------



## nguyend

and lastly the shrimp head , vttnguyen :lol:


----------



## chinatown

don't u think you're sexier after being edited, nguyend? We do. :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

vttnguyen said:


> Sorry nguyend, I have to do it :lol:


Witch witch....nguyend is witch!:banana:


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> All of yo are ass wholes begin with the d*ck head Coolink :lol:


hhmmm

hôm nay có người dám xúc phạm mình nữa ta

mình mến bạn mà sao bạn xúc phạm mình?...... sao bạn mập mà bạn dữ thế?

mỗi khi ta bị xúc phạm thì ta thường hay vẽ.........và đây là hình mới nhất ta vẽ

ta đặt tên là "con thiên nga của ba mẹ"


----------



## coolink

vttnguyen said:


> Sorry nguyend, I have to do it :lol:


why did you give an obese person a bathrobe in the middle of summer? have you no heart?



coolink said:


> nên đành phải vẽ 1 superhero khác..


look how good my drawing is.......notice the bulge ^^ in the speedo? you sexaaa thaaaaang......work it baby...work it


----------



## nguyend

D*ck head Coolink, don't u give up ?:lol:


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> D*ck head Coolink, don't u give up ?:lol:


no sweetheart

ta còn vẽ rất nhiều hình về bạn nữa nếu bạn thích :lol::lol:

hình đẹp chứ đâu có xấu đâu mà sợ......mà ta cũng đâu có chê bạn đâu.........hồi nhỏ ta cũng là 1 em bé rất mập :lol:........ai cũng muốn bồng bế ta....cho tới khi 12-13 tuổi ta thấy cousins ta bên Mỹ qua đây chơi............nhìn cousins ta ai cũng so so hot, nên từ lúc đó ta mới diet để giống họ

cho nên mới nói............có chắp cánh cùng nhau mới hiểu nhao :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vanboy2

You guys are crazy!:lol: anyway thanks for the song Coolink!Very touching indeed ut abit sad though.:yes:


----------



## chinatown

vanboy2 said:


> You guys are crazy!:lol: anyway thanks for the song Coolink!Very touching indeed ut abit sad though.:yes:


What song? Song about mother?


----------



## vanboy2

chinatown said:


> What song? Song about mother?


the song he posted in nhac vang thread.


----------



## nguyend

He posted many songs. Which song are u talking about?


----------



## coolink

chinatown said:


> What song? Song about mother?


sau khi tìm bài "Đèn Khuya" thì nhớ lại cái show "Thay Lời Muốn Nói" này ở VN
mấy năm trước về VN có coi chương trình này, không ngờ càng ngày nó càng phát triển mạnh và đông khán giả

truyện này buồn thiệt, người chị bỏ nhà đi qua Pháp và không trở lại
mong là người chị bên Pháp coi được cái này mà trở về thăm gia đình








nguyend said:


> He posted many songs. Which song are u talking about?


còn bài này cho bạn................yêu ai nguời ta cũng đi tu
1 là bạn vô duyên, 2 là người ta lãng xẹt :lol::lol:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

^
^ May MC noi nhieu qua len chuong trinh Truyen hinh truc tiep ma dai dong qua se la mat thoi gian khan gia , khong soi dong , noi nhieu nhu the o ngoai quoc nguoi ta chi ap dung cho Radio thoi !


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> This is me, Coolink.
> 
> Các bạn thấy nhà ống nước người ta chưa nè .





nguyend said:


> nnn


ta đã xóa hết hình vẽ rồi đó...bây giờ post lại 2 hình này ^^ được không? ...làm ơn

giờ ta bận không muốn vào SSC, nhưng ta lại sợ bạn hứng lên bạn post hình lạ mà ta không được thấy.............ai cũng thấy 2 tấm hình kia.....còn friend coolink sao không được thấy?.....tại seo?


----------



## nguyend

Coolink, you di.......ggggg^^:lol: You didn't see my pictures ???


----------



## coolink

I didn't see anything......that;s why I want to see the tubehouse you posted


----------



## nguyend

bây giờ ta lười mai mốt vui ta post, ta post nhi`u hi`nh dep .


----------



## nguyend

nơi mình làm việc này Coolink này



















bàn mình làm việc


----------



## HarryPham

góp ý chúc nha  sao cái PROJECT LIST Saigoneseguy lập ra mà ko cập nhập dzị  nếu ko cập nhập nổi thì mình nghĩ bạn bạn nên lựa ra một thời điểm, roài lựa ra một vài ng tình nguyện tham gia cập nhập sau đó khóa lại  lần sau mỗi lần lập mới thread thì thông báo ở phần và bạn cập nhập vào : +++ REPORT STATUS CHANGES HERE +++ ‎

P.S một góp ý khác là sao ko sticky cái trang Vietnamese food and something else


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> nơi mình làm việc này Coolink này


cậu trêu tớ à?

hình mờ mờ ảo ảo thế này làm seo tớ vẽ mặt được?

hình nhìn y như mấy cái hình đồi trụy trên báo mà nhân vật chính bị che mắt


----------



## KoolKool

vẫn nhìn thấy đc! lần sau nên dùng ô màu đen che!


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> nơi mình làm việc này Coolink này


phải đây là Silicone Valley nơi sản xuất Silicone không? sáng tới đấy làm có bị công ty bắt cậu tập thể dục thế này không? 











nguyend said:


> bàn mình làm việc


thì ra đây là nơi mà cậu phản động và đồi trụy everyday 

mấy ngày nay tớ nhức đầu trái kinh khủng.......xem hình cậu xong đầu phải đau nốt......cám ơn cậu...........tớ cám ơn cậu


----------



## Lovetubehouse

coolink;80313686
[IMG said:


> http://www.cute-factor.com/images/smilies/heyheypig_black/P2006123111484853.gif[/IMG]


:lol::lol::lol: Coolink xì tin giống koolkool ghê.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KoolKool

bác coolink phải là heo trắng,kool xí heo đen rùi nha! =)


----------



## blueronin44

Hi All,

I'm Vietnamese, originally from Hai Duong, moved to California when I was 7. Studying Physiology. Thank you all for giving me a glimpse of developments back home.


----------



## KoolKool

blueronin44 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Vietnamese, originally from Hai Duong, moved to California when I was 7. Studying Physiology. Thank you all for giving me a glimpse of developments back home.


welcome!


----------



## nguyend

KoolKool said:


> bác coolink phải là heo trắng,kool xí heo đen rùi nha! =)


sao Kool lại chọn làm heo Mỹ đen, để coolink làm heo Mỹ đen còn koollkool làm heo mỹ trắng sướng hơn không ? Kool có thấy heo mỹ trắng luôn luôn bắt nạt heo mỹ đen không mà Kool chọn làm heo mỹ đen.:lol:


----------



## KoolKool

nguyend said:


> sao Kool lại chọn làm heo Mỹ đen, để coolink làm heo Mỹ đen còn koollkool làm heo mỹ trắng sướng hơn không ? Kool có thấy heo mỹ trắng luôn luôn bắt nạt heo mỹ đen không mà Kool chọn làm heo mỹ đen.:lol:


heo trắng là heo cái,heo đen là đực! chọn con cái đc à!:lol:


----------



## nguyend

Coolink , mi sao ^^ co' dieu` gi` ca^`n pha?n cu?a. em Kool na`y khong? hay im lang la` cha^'p nha^.n do' nhe .


----------



## coolink

KoolKool said:


> heo trắng là heo cái,heo đen là đực! chọn con cái đc à!:lol:


post hình của cháu lên đây, ta sẽ vẽ mặt cho 




nguyend said:


> Coolink , mi sao ^^ co' dieu` gi` ca^`n pha?n cu?a. em Kool na`y khong? hay im lang la` cha^'p nha^.n do' nhe .


cậu có muốn tớ lấy hình cậu tớ vẽ nữa không?


----------



## going-higher

Opportunity 

I wonder if anyone here using Nuskin products? ok right now i'm Nuskin (Forbe top 5 company and leading anti-aging company) independent distributor. If anyone here want to buy great quality products like acne system, anti-plague toothbrush, ageLOC vitality, or Ga^c superfruit juice blend..it just a few products i mention here send me a message. You can become distributor too


----------



## doehomey

going-higher said:


> Opportunity
> 
> I wonder if anyone here using Nuskin products? ok right now i'm Nuskin (Forbe top 5 company and leading anti-aging company) independent distributor. If anyone here want to buy great quality products like acne system, anti-plague toothbrush, ageLOC vitality, or Ga^c superfruit juice blend..it just a few products i mention here send me a message. You can become distributor too


Opportunity? Does this Nuskin also let you play in the playground 24 hours straight? Taking Sua Ong Chua will let you do that along with curing diabetes, heart disease, and also stupidity. Multi-level marketing = ponzi scheme. Those who come in late make those who come early rich. Opportunity is when you create another Sua Ong Doehomey and convince some suckers to buy it and sell it to their friends and family.


----------



## coolink

doehomey said:


> Opportunity? Does this Nuskin also let you play in the playground 24 hours straight? Taking Sua Ong Chua will let you do that along with curing diabetes, heart disease, and also stupidity. Multi-level marketing = ponzi scheme. Those who come in late make those who come early rich. Opportunity is when you create another Sua Ong Doehomey and convince some suckers to buy it and sell it to their friends and family.


Yayyyy
we got the first investor ......when you make it big can you give me a call? Thanks


----------



## HarryPham

chà chà Huevietnam đã có 22,187 posts trong khi coolink chỉ có 21,761 posts thôi :nuts: một cuộc đảo chính đã diễn ra một cách âm thầm lặng lẽ đến mức chúng ta ko hề hay bik :nuts:


----------



## Lovetubehouse

HarryPham said:


> chà chà Huevietnam đã có 22,187 posts trong khi coolink chỉ có 21,761 posts thôi :nuts: một cuộc đảo chính đã diễn ra một cách âm thầm lặng lẽ đến mức chúng ta ko hề hay bik :nuts:


Harry Spam cố gắng lên ! cũng hơn 15k rồi còn gì,đăng ký nick 03.2010 mà được zị là quá ngon rồi.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HarryPham

mình bik mình yếu ko dám cạnh tranh với các đại ca đâu :lol:


----------



## nguyend

^^ nho?' lu'c cau moi va`o SSC cau cha't chi't vo'i VinaHue hang dem trong thread Hue, Nha Trang gi` doa' , du'ng khong? Post cau tang nhanh den do White Bear tang cho cau biet hieu Hairy Si` Pam gi` doa' , du'ng khong?


----------



## coolink

Happy Canada Day to you.......ya weirdo

I like your style.......lol


----------



## huevietnam

*Canada day* là ngày gì vậy ta, có phải ngày quốc khánh không?


----------



## Cosaonoivay

coolink said:


> Happy Canada Day to you.......ya weirdo
> 
> I like your style.......lol


Happy canada day to you too on Vietnam SSC Coolink :cheers::cheers::cheers: 

Yes , Huevn It's Canadaday today (Quoc khanh)


----------



## vanboy2

vanboy2 said:


>


yeah HAPPY CANADA DAY!


----------



## vttnguyen

Cosaonoivay said:


> ^^ That's nice , I love it when ppl show their love to each other without being shy , not thing wrong with that


This isn't the 60s boys, you guys are making me nervous here :lol: 
Totally groovy dude!!!


----------



## coolink

vttnguyen said:


> This isn't the 60s boys, you guys are making me nervous here :lol:
> Totally groovy dude!!!


u don't know? cosaonoivay is a girl from Canada
and nobody loves her here, because she's a girl that chống cộng :lol::lol:


----------



## vanboy2

Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadian Coolink , Cosaonoivay and somrach1.Do you guys have fireworks this year?


----------



## Cosaonoivay

vanboy2 said:


> Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadian Coolink , Cosaonoivay and somrach1.Do you guys have fireworks this year?


Cheers Vanboy2:cheers::cheers::cheers:

Yes , we do have fireworks tonight , it's a tradition , rain or shine it's gonna be on :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## coolink

Happy Canada Day to everyone

I don't do anything.....my room is facing a big park. so people do all those things, I just sit in my bed and watch.


----------



## Barian_Boy

Looks like you guys are really excited abt this day


----------



## vanboy2

Cosaonoivay said:


> Cheers Vanboy2:cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> Yes , we do have fireworks tonight , it's a tradition , rain or shine it's gonna be on :banana::banana::banana:


Vive le Canada, le plus grand pays du monde...terre de nos aieux, et nouveaux arrivants, comme moi:banana:

Happy 140th birthday to Canada.


----------



## coolink

vanboy2 said:


> Vive le Canada, le plus grand pays du monde...terre de nos aieux, et nouveaux arrivants, comme moi:banana:
> 
> Happy 140th birthday to Canada.


so you're fresh off from the boat eh? Welcome to Canada, welcome


----------



## vanboy2

Barian_Boy said:


> Looks like you guys are really excited abt this day


Yes in Canada July 1st is the biggest day of the year,we Canadian always proud to celebrate it to the max.


----------



## vanboy2

coolink said:


> so you're fresh off from the boat eh? Welcome to Canada, welcome


well as long as we weren't born here we all are newcomers here to Canada.Only the aboriginal are allows to call this is their ''Home Land''


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Barian_Boy said:


> Looks like you guys are really excited abt this day


You have to live in Canada to appreciate the Greatness of this Country , words can't describe it ...come on over , have a nice day my friend :cheers:


----------



## vanboy2

coolink said:


> u don't know? cosaonoivay is a girl from Canada
> and nobody loves her here, because she's a girl that chống cộng :lol::lol:


Here for you coolink!Canadian Eh?:lol:


----------



## going-higher

^^ me like :naughty:


----------



## vttnguyen

Cosaonoivay said:


> No way ! I am the third one from the left of the last pic ...think I'll do that for ya Coolink ? :lol:





vanboy2 said:


>


I must admit Cosaonoivay, the boots do look very good on you :cheers:


----------



## somrach1

^^ Snsd lol 

YEsterday i'm just sit at home relax........ too much mosquito out there at the Fire work place . :\


----------



## vttnguyen

somrach1 said:


> ^^ Snsd lol
> 
> YEsterday i'm just sit at home relax........ too much mosquito out there at the Fire work place . :\


Do the Snsd sing in English or Korean?


----------



## vttnguyen

somrach1 said:


> ^^ Snsd lol
> 
> YEsterday i'm just sit at home relax........ too much mosquito out there at the Fire work place . :\


This Teenie poppy music got to stop, it SUCKS.


----------



## haikiller11

Today is American's Independence day :lol: :cheers:










Ten days from now, we will be celebrating the Bastile day :lol:


----------



## vanboy2

Happy Independence Day to my fellows American friends on SSC,hope you guys have a good one!


----------



## vttnguyen

Happy 4th of July to all American friends on SSC :cheers:


----------



## going-higher

^^:cheers:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

^^ Have a Good one you guys 

:dance:


----------



## going-higher

^^ thanks. Bay gio minh di nhau


----------



## vanboy2

going-higher said:


> ^^ thanks. Bay gio minh di nhau


just don't drink and drive cause uncle Sam watching ya.:lol:


----------



## horizoncp01

vanboy2 said:


> Here for you coolink!Canadian Eh?:lol:


E yeu , jo e dang o phuong troi nao, e co song hanh phuc ko. Anh quang dau khi nho e. A se luon mai nho ve e suot doi.


----------



## 0918181818

that's generation band of korea? contain 9 girls.


----------



## kt

Nhìn mấy em SNSD giống thủy thủ mặt trăng quá,mặt cũng ko đẹp nhưng nhìn dáng ngon + sexy


----------



## going-higher

vanboy2 said:


> just don't drink and drive cause uncle Sam watching ya.:lol:


my brother in law house is next to my house so no driving just walking :lol:


----------



## nguyend

Does nuskin sell house? Your house must be bought from nuskin. ^^


----------



## going-higher

nguyend said:


> Does nuskin sell house? Your house must be bought from nuskin. ^^


Nuskin don't sell house :lol: they sell products for skin to prevent aging and vitamins prevent cancer and more


----------



## nguyend

OH :lol:^^ I thought you bought your house from nuskin. If did, I buy one too lol.


----------



## nguyend

This is the vinicity of mon Universitaire










This is the library that I love like my own house










This is the engineering/computer science department with full of memory









va` day con duong xua em di


----------



## going-higher

nguyend said:


> OH :lol:^^ I thought you bought your house from nuskin. If did, I buy one too lol.


you can buy a house from Scotty Nguyen. Yall have the same last name i think he will give you some discount :lol: Scotty N is the beast baby


----------



## Stalinx

Người cũ,nick mới chào mọi người trong SSC VN :cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## vttnguyen

going-higher said:


> you can buy a house from Scotty Nguyen. Yall have the same last name i think he will give you some discount :lol: Scotty N is the beast baby


Scotty Nguyen cracks me up :lol:. He's one heck of a poker player, I love watching him play.


----------



## White Bear

@ MOD: nhờ MOD để ý thread Bình Dương, dạo này đang có chiến sự ác liệt ^^


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> thế bạn ấy có đốp chát chính trị dữ dằn giống bạn không hay chỉ chuyên lo Kiến trúc, và bạn ấy phe đỏ hay vàng ?


ay da

trở lại mau đi.....bạn đã có 1 fan rồi đây.....fan nguyend này rất tò mò về bạn :lol::lol:


----------



## nguyend

bạn úp úp mở mớ tớ biết đếch ai là ai mà fan với chẳng quạt


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> bạn úp úp mở mớ tớ biết đếch ai là ai mà fan với chẳng quạt


ok air conditioner.........wait


----------



## chinatown

mình nghĩ đó là nguyendditthui...đây là fan cuồng của nguyend, và đã lâu ko thấy xuất hiện...


----------



## chinatown

CapSaint_Jacques said:


> ^^ ấp ủ ý định đổi nick mới từ lâu rồi nhưng bữa nay mới quyết định thay đổi ku ah


người ta phải để Cap Saint Jacques hoặc là Cap SaintJacques, để cái kiểu CapSaint Jacques đọc lên đúng là gượng gạo và kì cục, ai ko biết cứ tưởng Capsaint là 1 cái tên.


----------



## nguyend

dit thui la` chuyen thuong ti`nh, co' ai di't thom khong ?


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> dit thui la` chuyen thuong ti`nh, co' ai di't thom khong ?


vậy là bạn không học môn biology ở highschool rồi

thế giới này muôn màu vạn vật.....con người có mấy loại máu, máu A, máu B, máu O, máu Y, hay Z.......vv

có những người làm sấm nổ to, nhưng hoàn toàn không có chất nổ...........cũng có những kẻ âm thầm không 1 tiếng sấm, nhưng chao ôi khủng bố bà con thiên hạ...............rồi thiên hạ phải nhìn nhau nghi ngờ vì chẳng biết ai với ai......


----------



## HarryPham

:lol: lý thuyết nè :lol:


----------



## 0918181818

coolink said:


> vậy là bạn không học môn biology ở highschool rồi
> 
> thế giới này muôn màu vạn vật.....con người có mấy loại máu, máu A, máu B, máu O, máu Y, hay Z.......vv
> 
> có những người làm sấm nổ to, nhưng hoàn toàn không có chất nổ...........cũng có những kẻ âm thầm không 1 tiếng sấm, nhưng chao ôi khủng bố bà con thiên hạ...............rồi thiên hạ phải nhìn nhau nghi ngờ vì chẳng biết ai với ai......


cái này ở việt nam đc gọi với 1 cái tên thân thiện là"oánh rắm"bác ợ:lol::lol:thế bác colink là gì trong 2 trường hợp bác vừa kể:lol:


----------



## nguyend

HarryPham said:


> :lol: lý thuyết nè :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Di't to di.t to :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Di't be' di.t xi` :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Di.t to khong thu'i :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Di.t thu'i khong to :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CapSaint_Jacques

chinatown said:


> người ta phải để Cap Saint Jacques hoặc là Cap SaintJacques, để cái kiểu CapSaint Jacques đọc lên đúng là gượng gạo và kì cục, ai ko biết cứ tưởng Capsaint là 1 cái tên.


^^ thấy chữ Saint tao đã cố tình viết hoa rồi ko thằng kia :bash:


----------



## White Bear

CapSaint_Jacques said:


> ^^ thấy chữ Saint tao đã cố tình viết hoa rồi ko thằng kia :bash:


đúng là non sông khó đổi bản chất khó dời mà... sông có khúc, người có lúc, thým Hà nhìn là muốn đúc (đục) :lol:


----------



## coolink

chòy oy

ta trưng bông hoa để mời cố nhân dzìa....mấy bạn lại nói chuyện đánh zắm...........làm sao cố nhân dám dzìa........sao mấy bạn bất lịch sự thế



0918181818 said:


> cái này ở việt nam đc gọi với 1 cái tên thân thiện là"oánh rắm"bác ợ:lol::lol:thế bác colink là gì trong 2 trường hợp bác vừa kể:lol:


từ lúc sinh ra tới giờ, ta chưa bao giờ làm cái chuyện xấu xa ấy


----------



## HarryPham

coolink said:


> *từ lúc sinh ra tới giờ, ta chưa bao giờ làm cái chuyện xấu xa ấy*


:nuts: ko ổn :lol: vô cùng ko ổn :lol:


----------



## somrach1

CÁi thread này Thúi wăc'


----------



## CapSaint_Jacques

White Bear said:


> đúng là non sông khó đổi bản chất khó dời mà... sông có khúc, người có lúc, thým Hà nhìn là muốn đúc (đục) :lol:


^^ còn ku Tủn suốt ngày chạy theo cắn đổng mà mãi chẳng mỏi miệng :banana:


----------



## coolink

vào thread Bình Dương thấy Daotham posted hình mình.......nhìn cũng đẹp trai thiệt



daotham said:


> show hình cho xem vãi đái lun:lol::lol::lol:


nhưng có người khác lại bảo đây mới là Daotham............giơ chẳng biết ai là daotham



vtphu.DN said:


> *Xin giới thiệu hình dưới là bác đào:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Brookers

*Hello All*

I living in Hau Giang Province in TP Vi Thanh its in the South. I am Foreigner and can speak some Words Vietnamese.


----------



## vanboy2

Brookers said:


> I living in Hau Giang Province in TP Vi Thanh its in the South. I am Foreigner and can speak some Words Vietnamese.


Welcome to Vietnam!


----------



## White Bear

chú ý... jimmyfa sau khi bị phát hiện là hay lập nick ko viết hoa đã đổi phương pháp,... nhưng mà vải thưa sao che đc mắt thánh )

Thu Phương
Hải Nam
Trang Châu
quocteIII :lol:


----------



## huevietnam

Forum *Projects and Construction* có thể lập các Sub-forum sau:

*Supertall projects (200m and higher)*

*Hotels & Resorts projects*

*Infrastructures projects *(bridges, superhighways, tunnels, railway...)


----------



## coolink

tuandkc said:


> có lẽ tuandkc này là mẫu hình của cách nói này đấy


ở đây chia ra 5 loại người: sĩ, nông, công, thương, binh

sĩ là Việt Kiều, nông là Việt lai, công là Việt Cộng, thương là Việt Minh, binh là Việt gian

bạn, không thuộc thành phần nào........vì bạn là xướng ca vô loại,
vào skybar nghe bạn ca, mà ta phát sốt



CapSaint_Jacques said:


> Lời nói chẳng mất tiền mua
> Lựa lời mà chửi cho chừa mặt nhau
> Đã chửi, phải chửi thật đau
> Chửi mà hiền quá còn lâu nó chừa
> Chửi thì phải đúng, không thừa
> Từ trên xuống dưới, không chừa một ai
> Đã chửi, phải lớn mới oai
> Chửi hay là phải chửi dài chửi lâu
> Chửi đi chửi lại mới ngầu
> Chửi nhiều cho nó nhức đầu, váng tai
> Chửi xong nhớ nói bai bai
> Phóng nhanh kẻo lại ăn chai vào mồm
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::cheers::cheers::cheers:


phải bạn là người đánh vỡ chén lưu li của thầy u mua ở siêu thị Maximart, nên thầy u đày bạn ra khơi để khoan dầu và tắm cho cá heo? Phải hả? ....Ok


----------



## HarryPham

huevietnam said:


> Forum *Projects and Construction* có thể lập các Sub-forum sau:
> 
> *Supertall projects (200m and higher)*
> 
> *Hotels & Resorts projects*
> 
> *Infrastructures projects *(bridges, superhighways, tunnels, railway...)


mình nghĩ cái đầu nên hạ xuống còn 100m (Skyscraper) hoặc từ 35-40 tầng trở lên nếu ko bik chiều cao vì cả nước chắc chỉ có 4-5 cái như dzị thôi :nuts: hỏng lẻ lập 1 subforum chỉ cho 4,5 cái

cái thứ 2 ko nên tồn tại, vì quá nhiều :nuts: nước VN này có thể nói tỉnh nào cũng có resort, hotel thậm chí 90% các huyện đều có chắc tệ tệ cũng đến hơn cả ngàn dự án với lại trọng tâm của 4rum này là cao ốc vì vậy mình nghĩ ko cần thiết phải lập 1 trang về thể loại đó, có thể cập nhập và giới thiệu tại các trang địa phương cũng đc hoặc lập 1 thread chung cho toàn bộ các dự án resort đáng quan tâm (trừ trường hợp các resort hay hotel đạt chuẩn Skyscraper


----------



## huevietnam

CL mà xuất hiện là cười bò lăn bò càng rùi ^^


----------



## huevietnam

HarryPham said:


> mình nghĩ cái đầu nên hạ xuống còn 100m (Skyscraper) hoặc từ 35-40 tầng trở lên nếu ko bik chiều cao vì cả nước chắc chỉ có 4-5 cái như dzị thôi :nuts: hỏng lẻ lập 1 subforum chỉ cho 4,5 cái
> 
> cái thứ 2 ko nên tồn tại, vì quá nhiều :nuts: nước VN này có thể nói tỉnh nào cũng có resort, hotel chắc tệ tệ cũng đến hơn cả ngàn dự án* với lại trọng tâm của 4rum này là cao ốc* vì vậy mình nghĩ ko cần thiết phải lập 1 trang về thể loại đó, có thể cập nhập và giới thiệu tại các trang địa phương cũng đc hoặc lập 1 thread chung cho toàn bộ các dự án resort đáng quan tâm (trừ trường hợp các resort hay hotel đạt chuẩn Skyscraper


Xem Forum các nước khác thì ngoài việc giới thiệu cao ốc người ta còn tranh thủ quảng bá nhìu thứ nữa, từ Kiến trúc tuyền thống (có Forum or Sub-forum riêng), Du lịch, Các đô thị nhỏ... Ai quan tâm đến cao ốc sẽ vô Sub-forum cao ốc, xem cao ốc ngán rùi họ mún xem cái khác thì sẵn nhà sẵn cửa rõ ràng mời người ta vào, có sao đâu 

Nếu nói cái thứ 2 quá nhiều thì phải xem là dự án nào, dự án vẽ thì nhìu chứ thực xây không mấy. Nếu quy định chỉ post các dự án tầm 3 sao trở lên, có quy mô ra sao đó thì các dự án ks hay resort be bé xinh xinh hết có cửa vào rùi. :lol:


----------



## HarryPham

huevietnam said:


> Xem Forum các nước khác thì ngoài việc giới thiệu cao ốc người ta còn tranh thủ quảng bá nhìu thứ nữa, từ Kiến trúc tuyền thống (có Forum or Sub-forum riêng), Du lịch, Các đô thị nhỏ... Ai quan tâm đến cao ốc sẽ vô Sub-forum cao ốc, xem cao ốc ngán rùi họ mún xem cái khác thì sẵn nhà sẵn cửa rõ ràng mời người ta vào, có sao đâu
> 
> Nếu nói cái thứ 2 quá nhiều thì phải xem là dự án nào, dự án vẽ thì nhìu chứ thực xây không mấy. Nếu quy định chỉ post các dự án tầm 3 sao trở lên, có quy mô ra sao đó thì các dự án ks hay resort be bé xinh xinh hết có cửa vào rùi. :lol:


gộp chung 1 trang là đc roài, cần thì cho lun mấy trang như 3*, 1*, 5*, resort biển, resort núi, resort và sân golf :lol:


----------



## tuaran

kt said:


> P/S: Mình nghĩ mục *Archives* hiện nay không thật cần thiết,vì đã bỏ đi thì không cần lưu lại nữa
> 
> .


mình nghĩ vẫn nên giữ lại mục Archive,vì có nó lưu lại các part Construction&Projects cũ,vậy mới thấy được tiến trình phát triển của mỗi địa phương


----------



## HarryPham

nhưng mà làm ơn khóa đi, có khóa sub 4rum đc ko, thấy dzạo này nhiều người cứ thích vào thùng rác lập thread


----------



## coolink

HarryPham said:


> nhưng mà làm ơn khóa đi, có khóa sub 4rum đc ko, thấy dzạo này nhiều người cứ thích vào thùng rác lập thread


:lol::lol::lol:

mấy người trong đó là công nhân vệ sinh, mua bán ve chai.....vào đó moi rác


----------



## be_be_bang_bong

chào các bạn ^_^


----------



## Lovetubehouse

be_be_bang_bong said:


> chào các bạn ^_^


chào rangkhua :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

be_be_bang_bong said:


> chào các bạn ^_^


Bạn đã thay IP chưa???


----------



## be_be_bang_bong

KoolKool said:


> Bạn đã thay IP chưa???



thay ip làm gì vậy bạn ?


----------



## somrach1

chao be Jimmyfa  

theo nhu loi White bear noi Jimmyfa ko bao gio viet hoa nick cua han' . nhin cai status cua han di mau dao la biet ten Jimmyfa roi



be_be_bang_bong said:


> chào các bạn ^_^


----------



## 0918181818

jimifa hay shb hoặc rangkhua.....các bạn chọn phương án nào??????


----------



## be_be_bang_bong

cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm để í . cứ gọi mình là bé bông ^~^


----------



## huevietnam

be_be_bang_bong said:


> cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm để í . cứ gọi mình là bé bông ^~^


chứ không phải bé...bóng à? :nuts:


----------



## White Bear

HarryPham said:


> mình nghĩ cái đầu nên hạ xuống còn 100m (Skyscraper) hoặc từ 35-40 tầng trở lên nếu ko bik chiều cao vì cả nước chắc chỉ có 4-5 cái như dzị thôi :nuts: hỏng lẻ lập 1 subforum chỉ cho 4,5 cái
> 
> cái thứ 2 ko nên tồn tại, vì quá nhiều :nuts: nước VN này có thể nói tỉnh nào cũng có resort, hotel thậm chí 90% các huyện đều có chắc tệ tệ cũng đến hơn cả ngàn dự án với lại trọng tâm của 4rum này là cao ốc vì vậy mình nghĩ ko cần thiết phải lập 1 trang về thể loại đó, có thể cập nhập và giới thiệu tại các trang địa phương cũng đc hoặc lập 1 thread chung cho toàn bộ các dự án resort đáng quan tâm (trừ trường hợp các resort hay hotel đạt chuẩn Skyscraper


ai còn lạ gì mi nữa thằng Hairy Spam... miệng thì nói vậy chứ hở ra một tí là mặt la mày lét, vồ lấy, lập thread lung tung...


----------



## kt

Cái trò nói cạnh khóe,châm chọc thật bỉ ổi và đàn bà,nam nhi thích thì chửi thẳng mặt,ko phải nói kiểu đó,con nít lắm


----------



## White Bear

kt said:


> Cái trò nói cạnh khóe,châm chọc thật bỉ ổi và đàn bà,nam nhi thích thì chửi thẳng mặt,ko phải nói kiểu đó,con nít lắm


có người nhột hả? ta đang nói hairy spam... ko ngờ cái đầu mi nghĩ ra nhiều chuyện hay ho thật đó hno:

vào hỏi nguyenthanhtung, mông huệ, đào thread, coolink... xem trong số những người đó có ai là ta chưa ý kiến về vụ lập thread tào lao? thread nào tào lao, ta chỉ thẳng mặt mà chửi chứ ko có ấp úng... tự nhiên vào đây nhận làm gì? Cái tật của mi là hay thề thốt linh tinh rồi đâu lại vào đấy, ta có nói rồi đúng ko? Ta gốc Bắc nhưng sống ở đây lâu rùi, ko có đủ trình độ để đá xoáy, đá đểu.. nên bạn yên tâm là có gì mình sẽ nói thẳng. Sao cứ thích gây chuyện vậy hả? Lục lại mấy cái thread của nguyenthanhtung xem ta có nói ko? thread của Hp, daotham.. của KT.. có ko? :bash:

p/s: Mod nhân dịp này xóa hết mấy cái TAG bẩn ở mấy thread ninh bình, thái bình, thanh hóa, đà nẵng, bình dương... hno:


----------



## rongxanh2020

haikiller11 said:


> hè hè ta mở hàng đó :hahaha:


Ngươi làm bậy nó quậy là phải. Nhưng kohler mà cũng bị nó xàm sở nữa thì thiệt là hết biết hno:hno:hno:


----------



## FRESH AIR

rongxanh2020 said:


> Ngươi làm bậy nó quậy là phải. Nhưng kohler mà cũng bị nó xàm sở nữa thì thiệt là hết biết hno:hno:hno:


Post bẩn ko khi nào là phải cả, nó đã bị xử rồi, đã đi vào dĩ vãng, đừng nhắc nữa làm gì


----------



## haikiller11

globalvision said:


> i'm Vi, I come from HCMC, VietNam, i love science and technology


Are you a chick?


----------



## vanboy2

haikiller11 said:


> Are you a chick?


Drop your slang language please,very tacky.


----------



## 0918181818

haikiller11 said:


> hè hè ta mở hàng đó :hahaha:


:lol::lol:2 ổng shb và hải lác chửi om củ tỏi lên tới chục page.đủ mọi thứ tinh hoa của ngôn ngữ học,việt nam học đc tung ra bởi 2 ổng:lol:cuối cùng SHB là người ra đi:lol::lol:


----------



## rongxanh2020

Đến nay đã tầm 2 tháng kể từ ngày coolink rời bỏ SSC. Người gì như ma, biến đi mà k thấy tâm hơi đâu cả hno:hno:hno:


----------



## KoolKool

rongxanh2020 said:


> Đến nay đã tầm 2 tháng kể từ ngày coolink rời bỏ SSC. Người gì như ma, biến đi mà k thấy tâm hơi đâu cả hno:hno:hno:


online đều đều trên phết bút chứ đâu


----------



## thantoanthang

rongxanh2020 said:


> Đến nay đã tầm 2 tháng kể từ ngày coolink rời bỏ SSC. Người gì như ma, biến đi mà k thấy tâm hơi đâu cả hno:hno:hno:


Haizzz ổng chán SSC roài hno:
Buồn ger, SSC thiếu ổng chán hẳn ^^


----------



## globalvision

My name's Xuyen. I'm from Ho Chi Minh city. Hello everybody. I like flower, read and cook


----------



## thantoanthang

globalvision said:


> My name's Xuyen. I'm from Ho Chi Minh city. Hello everybody. I like flower, read and cook


What's your purpose here? For advertisement?


----------



## rongxanh2020

KoolKool said:


> online đều đều trên phết bút chứ đâu





thantoanthang said:


> Haizzz ổng chán SSC roài hno:
> Buồn ger, SSC thiếu ổng chán hẳn ^^


Sao ta nghi hắn chính là bio_calgetri wé. Chỉ có hắn mới có thể tìm được nhiều hình SG xưa thôi. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## saigonlove

Siu nhưn đang rãi thãm ầm ầm bên FB kìa, Bio hem phải Coolink đâu rõngxanh.


----------



## galakha

Facebook của coolink là gì vậy ai biết messages cho tớ nào ^^


----------



## rongxanh2020

saigonlove said:


> Siu nhưn đang rãi thãm ầm ầm bên FB kìa, Bio hem phải Coolink đâu rõngxanh.


Vậy ah, vậy thì SSC có nhiều siu nhưn qué :lol::lol:


----------



## bio_calgetri

Dạo này mấy mem SSC mình ít post ảnh SG xưa quá, mọi người tập trung post ảnh SG mới không thôi, thread thành ra ế ẩm


----------



## thantoanthang

bio_calgetri said:


> Dạo này mấy mem SSC mình ít post ảnh SG xưa quá, mọi người tập trung post ảnh SG mới không thôi, thread thành ra ế ẩm


Bio vực dậy đi, không thì quote lại ảnh cũ rùi giải thích thêm :lol::lol::lol:
Hận con gấu trắng :bash::bash::bash: Tui théc méc cuộc sống SG hùi xưa nên hỏi dzị mà cứ bị chọc ngoáy hoài :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## going-higher

Thang matshumari gi do post hinh sh*t nua kia mods oi. Somrach no da biet truoc.


----------



## vanboy2

going-higher said:


> Thang matshumari gi do post hinh sh*t nua kia mods oi. Somrach no da biet truoc.


where?show me URL link please.


----------



## KoolKool

vanboy2 said:


> where?show me URL link please.


anh boy,ở đây vẫn còn tàn dư của tourane nàyhno:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459012&page=5


----------



## going-higher

vanboy2 said:


> where?show me URL link please.


Here, Matsumari is the collaborator you should ban him 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1235953&page=14


----------



## KoolKool

lại nữa,lại xuất hiện nữa: _lenhtrungphat_


----------



## vanboy2

KoolKool said:


> lại nữa,lại xuất hiện nữa: _lenhtrungphat_


Thanks KoolKool.Next time please attach the URL link to that thread please.


----------



## HarryPham

hix trong cáic Profile của tớ cả đóng nà 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=584047


----------



## anhvuvina

harry nên tắt tin profile đi,vào option ,chỉ còn cách này thôi,giờ ai pm thì vào tin nhắn thôi


----------



## HarryPham

nhưng tui thích để profile , để profile mọi người dễ trao đổi hơn, sao phải vì 1 kẻ khùng như thế mà tui phải tự giảm bớt khả năng giao tiếp của mình chứ hno: hắn đâu có đáng đc như vậy đâu


----------



## coolink

anhvuvina said:


> harry nên tắt tin profile đi,vào option ,chỉ còn cách này thôi,giờ ai pm thì vào tin nhắn thôi


Làm người vùng nào đi xa quê, luôn nhớ 1 điều cho ta..........làm rạng danh quê hương xứ sở mình, đừng để người ta chê, chửi, ghét

ta sống ở đây luôn luôn làm đẹp mặt người Việt Nam, để không ai chê trách, ghét Việt Nam

em vào đây chỉ vài tháng mà cái điạ danh Đà Nẵng bây giờ nó qúa hôi thối, dơ bẩn đối với nhiều người.......có 1 người có ăn có học nào, có cha mẹ gia đình đầy đủ mà đi chụp hình những cục phân mình thải ra rồi in lên hình cho người ta xem?

người ta nói "ngậm máu phun người bẩn miệng mình".......trước khi phun người ta thì miệng mình đã bẩn trước rôì

ném phân vào profile của ta rồi chửi xẩm này xẩm kia.......thấy vui không?
Ta sau khi gâp em ta đã loại Đà Nẵng ra khỏi danh sách quảng cáo cho khách ngoại quốc đến VN........gặp người xa lạ nào từ phi công đến khách hàng, đến những VIPS, ta đều kêu người ta tới Saìgon, Huế, Hànội, Nha trNg mà tuyệt đới không nhắc tới Đà Nẵng, vì bây giờ nhờ công lao của em Đà Năng đã trở thành qúa bẩn thỉu, thối tha

và em di dân vào sài Gòn........khuyên em 1 điều nếu muốn sống bình yên ở Saì Gòn........Sài Gòn là thủ đô của VNCH.......em chửi VNCH làm sao thì tối hãy coi cửa nẻo cẩn thận, và ra đường phải nhìn trước nhìn sau........VNCH đầy hết khắp góc cạnh, ngõ ngách Sài Gòn..........nhạc vàng, gia đình người thân Việt Kiều khắp nẻo ở Sài gÒn............

lạ nước lạ cái tới 1 nơi xa lạ mà đừng có bố láo........vi khi bố láo người chết đầu tiên là em.............sau khi nhà em được posted lên,. thì ta đã biết nhà em ở ngay nhà 1 người quen của ta......

ta là dân Sài Gòn, người quen nhiều lắm. nhưng nêú thích post shit vào profile ta thì cứ tiếp tục...........thank you

làm đàn ông thì nên đi thẳng đứng thẳng, đừng có đi cửa sau, cửa hậu.......làm chuyên ruồi bu, mai này có vơ có con, rồi nhục lắm, không biết con cái mình chơi với ai, rồi cha mẹ người ta có thể là những người mà ngày nay em đang post kít cho coi........lúc đó nhục lắm.........biết không?


----------



## coolink

đem chuyện khủng bố phá hoại vào bàn tính thế này, chỉ cần ta viết mail cho mấy thân chủ quảng cáo là forum đóng cửa mấy em hết lên đó xàm........chứ đừng nói là thằng coolink nyà thằng coolink nọ

http://lichsuvn.info/forum/showthread.php?t=21160

thằng coolink không đi cầu rồi lấy máy chụp hình giống cac em........
coolink không có tốt nghiệp trường làng Hồ Chí minh như các em.....
coolink có nhà, bàn chuyên nhà, không đi phá nhà người khác như các em.......

coolink không làm xấu mặt cha mẹ như các em bằng cách đi tìm cách phá đám người khác, hại người này hai người kia........làm những con chuột nhách đi ngửi đít người khác rồi , tụm năm tụm ba như những bé gái nhiều chuyện như các em 

coolink có bạn bè trên khắp thế giới và các ngõ ngách Sài gòn, khác với các em bần nông cây đa cổng làng giếng nước giàn ướp hồ cá ruộng cày trâu điên

coolink nói chuyện đối đáp đàng hoàng chứ không có chỉ biết a bờ cờ dờ lờ tờ mờ như các em......nên muốn nói gì thì hãy liên lạc thẳng coolink, không cần núp sau lưng quần của mẹ để mấy bé gái nhắc đến tên coolink.....làm như vậy tư nhiên 1 người rât bình thuườg là coolink trở nên qúa đặc biêt..........và 1 người đâc biêt sẽ làm những chuy6ện đâc biệt......đó là làm cho cái forum ăn xin cua các em đóng cửa luôn nếu mà nhắc đến tên ta


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

^^ coolink đã quay trở lại và lợi hại gấp trăm lần hno:


----------



## thantoanthang

coolink said:


> đem chuyện khủng bố phá hoại vào bàn tính thế này, chỉ cần ta viết mail cho mấy thân chủ quảng cáo là forum đóng cửa mấy em hết lên đó xàm........chứ đừng nói là thằng coolink nyà thằng coolink nọ
> 
> http://lichsuvn.info/forum/showthread.php?t=21160
> 
> thằng coolink không đi cầu rồi lấy máy chụp hình giống cac em........
> coolink không có tốt nghiệp trường làng Hồ Chí minh như các em.....
> coolink có nhà, bàn chuyên nhà, không đi phá nhà người khác như các em.......
> 
> coolink không làm xấu mặt cha mẹ như các em bằng cách đi tìm cách phá đám người khác, hại người này hai người kia........làm những con chuột nhách đi ngửi đít người khác rồi , tụm năm tụm ba như những bé gái nhiều chuyện như các em
> 
> coolink có bạn bè trên khắp thế giới và các ngõ ngách Sài gòn, khác với các em bần nông cây đa cổng làng giếng nước giàn ướp hồ cá ruộng cày trâu điên
> 
> coolink nói chuyện đối đáp đàng hoàng chứ không có chỉ biết a bờ cờ dờ lờ tờ mờ như các em......nên muốn nói gì thì hãy liên lạc thẳng coolink, không cần núp sau lưng quần của mẹ để mấy bé gái nhắc đến tên coolink.....làm như vậy tư nhiên 1 người rât bình thuườg là coolink trở nên qúa đặc biêt..........và 1 người đâc biêt sẽ làm những chuy6ện đâc biệt......đ*ó là làm cho cái forum ăn xin cua các em đóng cửa luôn nếu mà nhắc đến tên ta*


Lạy ngài cho con chơi forum được bình yên :bow: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## huevietnam

lợi hại quá, xem mèo nào cắn mỉu nào...


----------



## coolink

các bạn có thấy mấy em ném bánh kem, ném giầy váo mặt Nữ HoàngAnh và tổng thống Mỹ, nhưng nữ hoàng và tổng thống vẫn cười không?, vì đã có người quay phim, ghi hình, và theo dõi kẻ đó hết rồi.......ta dám chắc tương lai mấy em này đi xin việc làm sẽ thắc mắc sao chẳng nơi nào nhận mình???????????????
lạ qúa tè?........sao vậy tè????????????

ở đây ngày xưa đọc mục gỡ rối tơ lòng trên báo Việt Nam......ta ấn tượng với 2 câu chuyện:

thứ nhất 

"1 người thanh niên viết..........cháu là 1 manager của 1 hãng may, 1 lần tuyển công nhân có 1 phụ nữ trung niên và 1 cô gái trẻ.........mặc dù người phụ nữ trung niên tay nghề rất giỏi, nhưng cháu đã loại và mướn cô gái trẻ, đơn giản vì cô ấy xinh đẹp..........mặc cho người đàn bà trung niên kia khóc lóc van xin, mới ở Vn qua gia đình cần công việc làm, 
Thời gian gần đây, cháu quen với 1 cô gái rất diu dàng dễ thương, hìền lành, và rất đẹp.....sau một thời gian quen nhau, cô ta dẫn cháu về nhà thăm cha mẹ, nhưng hỡi ôi, mẹ cô ta là người phụ nữ trung niên mà đã khóc lóc hôm nào sau khi thử tay nghề bị loại"

thứ Hai

"Cháu là 1 cô gái bây giờ gần 30, ngày xưa ra trường có quen với 1 người đàn ông trung niên người Vn bên Úc, qua Canada mở công ty, và vì người ta là ông chủ và xa nhà, xa vợ con, còn cháu cần công việc làm nên chuyện gì tới đã tới, cháu và ông chu đã có những đêm ân ái với nhau......sau này ông chủ bị bệnh và vợ đã qua đóng công ty, rồi không gặp lại nữa.
sau này lên Facebook cháu quen với 1 thanh niên du học sinh học ngành kiến trúc sư người Vn rất đẹp trai, tài giỏi, và 2 cháu đã yêu nhau,.........khi anh ấy lấy hình và giới thiệu gia đình bên Úc, cháu giựt mình vì cha anh ấy chính là ông chủ ngày xưa"

ai không tin có thể lên thoibao canada đọc

2 chuyện này dạy cho mình chỉ 1 điều, đừng gây thù hận với ai mình chua quen biết, vì không biết mai này mình sẽ quen ngừời quen nào của người ấy trong gia đình người ấy, hay đám ban của người ấy

nhất là SSC này có đủ thành phần..........ta biết có những người làm trong các công ty lớn nhỏ, làm CEOs, làm trong Human Resource .......gây thù oán với nhau ở trên đây mai này xin việc làm lại gặp nhau trong văn phòng rồi sẽ thắc mắc sao mình không có việc làm

SSC không phải là forum tào lao như các forums khác, mà là forum offlines Hanoi, Saigon, Vũng tàu, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Vinh,.........ai vào đây cũng có 1 thiện chí là làm bạn.......không vào đây để gây thù chuốc oán nhân danh Đảng và bác hồ


----------



## KoolKool

dài quá bác à!......tóm tắt đi! :|


----------



## White Bear

VietnamEagle2010 said:


> ^^ coolink đã quay trở lại và lợi hại gấp trăm lần hno:


chú đồi trụy đã trở lại và đồi trụy gấp vạn lần :lol:


----------



## coolink

White Bear said:


> chú đồi trụy đã trở lại và đồi trụy gấp vạn lần :lol:


cuối năm thôi.....qua tết bái bai.......vĩnh viễn......SSC và Facebook......và Yahuuuuuuuu.........và tất cả.........để đi về một miền xa thật xa


----------



## huevietnam

coolink said:


> cuối năm thôi.....qua tết bái bai.......vĩnh viễn......SSC và Facebook......và Yahuuuuuuuu.........và tất cả.........để đi về một miền xa thật xa


Trời đã sinh ra ôn để làm người ngang tàng...điểm mặt trần gian... Ôn có mún bỏ cũng không được...


----------



## thantoanthang

coolink said:


> cuối năm thôi.....qua tết bái bai.......vĩnh viễn......SSC và Facebook......và Yahuuuuuuuu.........và tất cả.........để đi về một miền xa thật xa


Siu nhân tính chuyển nhà sang G+ ah :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## coolink

no chuyển qua ...... renren.com



huevietnam said:


> Trời đã sinh ra ôn để làm người ngang tàng...điểm mặt trần gian... Ôn có mún bỏ cũng không được...


tại mấy bạn.......suốt ngày cứ nhắc tới SSC trên FB......hôm nay SSC có cục này màu vàng....hôm nay SSC có cục này màu nâu........hôm nay SSC có chim trong tổ.......

chẳng muốn lên cũng phải lên......nhức hết cả nách


----------



## huevietnam

coolink said:


> no chuyển qua ...... renren.com
> chẳng muốn lên cũng phải lên......nhức hết cả nách


Ghê hèo, ôn CL có chơi fb của khựa nữa hở :nuts:


----------



## thantoanthang

coolink said:


> no chuyển qua ...... renren.com
> 
> 
> 
> tại mấy bạn.......suốt ngày cứ nhắc tới SSC trên FB......hôm nay SSC có cục này màu vàng....hôm nay SSC có cục này màu nâu........hôm nay SSC có chim trong tổ.......
> 
> chẳng muốn lên cũng phải lên......nhức hết cả nách


Dzậy thì chấp nhận đi, facebook cũng như SSC, ngày chẵn facebook, ngày lẻ SSC, chủ nhật luyện youtube :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Devilivedevil

coolink said:


> cuối năm thôi.....qua tết bái bai.......vĩnh viễn......SSC và Facebook......và Yahuuuuuuuu.........và tất cả.........để đi về một miền xa thật xa



SSC bỏ thì còn đc, tại sao bỏ luôn fb và yahoo


----------



## coolink

kinh tế khó khăn, tớ đang túng thiếu...........nghe ai nói nơi nào có vàng là tớ nhảy vào lụm.......mang túi tới lụm vàng,,,,,,,,,,còn nếu không có vàng thì cái gì nâu nâu chắc cũng là sôcôla........mang rổ tới hốt sôcôla.........

rồi mùa xuân sắp tới,,......ai bảo chỗ nào có chim có bướm là tớ tới để bắt chim bắt bướm về đón xuân

nhưng hỡi ôi.........vào chẳng thấy vàng, chẳng thấy sôcôla
mùa xuân cũng mất, vì bướm không ra buớm, chim chẳng ra chim

leave me alone....leave me alone


----------



## thantoanthang

coolink said:


> kinh tế khó khăn, tớ đang túng thiếu...........nghe ai nói nơi nào có vàng là tớ nhảy vào lụm.......mang túi tới lụm vàng,,,,,,,,,,còn nếu không có vàng thì cái gì nâu nâu chắc cũng là sôcôla........mang rổ tới hốt sôcôla.........
> 
> rồi mùa xuân sắp tới,,......ai bảo chỗ nào có chim có bướm là tớ tới để bắt chim bắt bướm về đón xuân
> 
> nhưng hỡi ôi.........vào chẳng thấy vàng, chẳng thấy sôcôla
> mùa xuân cũng mất, vì bướm không ra buớm, chim chẳng ra chim
> 
> leave me alone....leave me alone


Lạy ngày :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## somrach1

go away coolink i know you are in financial crisis :hahaha:


----------



## coolink

somrach1 said:


> go away coolink i know you are in financial crisis :hahaha:


I don't remember telling anyone I'm in financial crisis, except those who asked me for support and money

Last year there were two of them from SSC, were you one of them somrach? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## coolink

somrach1 said:


> go away coolink i know you are in financial crisis :hahaha:


actually true, I'm broke man,,,,,,,I'm so broke I'm a broker

cám ơn Somrach đã nói dùm
tiện đây cũng xin confess......coolink rất nghèo....đang phá sản......bị đuổi khỏi nhà phải ngủ ở shelter........cho nên 2 tháng qua không có internet lên đây...

thành ra các bạn mà có khó khăn gì thì đừng hỏi coolink......muốn giúp các bạn, nhưng lực bất tòng tâm....

tuy nhiên

somrach lại là đại gia.........somrach 16 tuổi.....có nghĩa là hằng tháng vẫn lãnh tiền sữa mấy trăm đồng, từ đây tới 18 tuổi
SOmrach không trả tiền nhà, không trả tiền ăn...........chưa có người yêu, chưa lái xe..........nên chẳng tốn tiền gì cả......bao nhiêu tiền sữa là somrach dùng đê ăn chơi hết

đó là lý do vì sao chúng ta thấy trên FB somrach mới mua cả chục cây kiếm....đủ thứ màu.....kiếm, đao, cung, côn......mỗi cây môt kiểu..cây nào cũng $100-200............thì thử hỏi.....Somrach có giàu không?

cho nên nếu các bạn ở đây thấy khó khăn gì thì đừng trêu người nghèo như coolink,......vì thật sự tôi đang phá sản.........hãy tới hỏi somrach.....bạn ấy rắt giàu,.............ngoài tiền xữa ra chưa tính tiền lì xì tết, tiền Noel.......tiền sinh nhật.......rồi tiền học sinh dở cua lớp, trường, ....của năm vv

tiền somrach dùng đâu cho hết.......các bạn thấy có đúng không?


----------



## coolink

cái lý do ta không khóa profile là để ta nhữ cái mặt mẹt Đà nẵng...........bây giờ mọi người có thể thấy những gì ta nói trên Facebook, đúng cỡ nào...........đừng tin Việt Công....đừng tin những giọt nước mắt cá sấu của Viêt Cơng

chơi với Việt Công không biết cái ngày bị nó đánh lúc nào.........khóc lóc, van xin lỗi....nhưng tới tận ngày này vẫn post shit vào forum......và vào profile của ta......phải nói đừng gọi ta là xẩm vì ta có trăm ngàn tiếng gọi cái gốc Đà Nẵng em...........và lúc ta nói chỉ sợ em mất ăn mất ngũ............và mất luôn cái nick duy nhất đưôc mọi người bố thí cho để vào đây bợ đít

chưa thấy người đàn ông con trai nào người ta đuổi mà đi van xin khóc lóc đòi theo để bợ dít.........nên ngay từ lúc đầu ta đã không có cảm tình
cin nít ngu si......con nít dốt.....con nít mất dạy........

gia đình vô giáo dục........nên ta cầu mong đầu năm cho gia đình em sẽ nhận được những gì em tặng ta......vì đó là phong tục Tết......cho gì nhận cái đó


----------



## coolink

đây lá cái nick bố thí........bố thí bẩn nhất của lich sử SSC việtnam


anhvuvina said:


> ok cảm ơn tamcao nhé


1 người đàn ông con trai làm chuyện ruồi bu....... đã dùng nick bố thí mà chưa biết thân biết phận và còn đi phá hoại thì ta nghĩ cái nick này không xứng đáng ở lại đây 

vì em nghĩ forum này muốn phá làm sao thì phá.?............trên đời này không có chuyện đó........gia có gia pháp......quốc có quốc uy

em muốn post shit thì lôi gia đình vào toilet để họ ngắm lúc em khóc Bác Hồ

ta không trả lời message của em không phải ta ghét.......mà đơn giản là chẳng có cảm giác gì, và không muốn dây dưa, chẳng bất lỗi cũng chẳng muốn kì kèo......chuyên gì qua rồi xong.........chấm hết

chứ không phải không trả lời message rồi vào đây post shit để vinh danh Đà Nẵng và bác hồ của em

ở đây chỉ có em là chuyên đi post shit vào profile của ta và các threads BìnhDương

sao lòng em nhiều thù hận vậy? sao em chỉ làm việc oshin cho nhà nước và Bác Hồ? lo chuyện bao đồng mà không lo chuyện nhà?


----------



## KoolKool

vậy là bác coolink đang bị financial crisis,vậy thì bác có lỳ xỳ đc cho cháu ko? Bởi vì năm nay dù nhớn..cháu vẫn đc xiền lỳ xỳ!


----------



## coolink

KoolKool said:


> vậy là bác coolink đang bị financial crisis,vậy thì bác có lỳ xỳ đc cho cháu ko? Bởi vì năm nay dù nhớn..cháu vẫn đc xiền lỳ xỳ!


trong profile của bác có lì xì......cháu vào đó nhận


----------



## KoolKool

coolink said:


> trong profile của bác có lì xì......cháu vào đó nhận


X_X
cháu vừa mới phải nhắm mắt nhận nó là quẳng nó xuống thùng rác!


----------



## vttnguyen

coolink said:


> actually true, I'm broke man,,,,,,,I'm so broke I'm a broker


Did someone once said, you're poor as well as uneducated? :lol:


----------



## going-higher

^^ CL tro lai Vttnguyen cung tro lai.. hinh nhu 2 nguoi nay di co cap :lol: Chu Y: cac boan dung nen vao thread BD neu cac boan ko muon thay sh*t.


----------



## coolink

vttnguyen said:


> Did someone once said, you're poor as well as uneducated? :lol:


you got it wrong it's ....low income...

uneducated is still too classy........I was born without a brain,....my brain is made from tofu.......therefore if you want me to cry for uncle Ho....I'll do it


----------



## White Bear

các mem Khánh Hòa nhờ White Bear chuyển lời dùm MOD đổi tên thread KHánh Hòa Skybar thành Khánh Hòa skyspam... please... thank u


----------



## thantoanthang

White Bear said:


> các mem Khánh Hòa nhờ White Bear chuyển lời dùm MOD đổi tên thread KHánh Hòa Skybar thành Khánh Hòa skyspam... please... thank u


Tám tùm lum thì la, h hết 8 tùm lum mà thu lại một mối, cũng la 
Cái thớt đâu có đi trật chủ đề đâu, lập ra để 8 mà :lol::lol::lol:

P.S: Thiệt là khó tin là WB cũng mò dzô cái ổ đấy :hahaha:


----------



## coolink

đây là thông điệp đầu năm

ai mà nhận được shit trong profile............thì càng nên dùng nó đề bón hoa........bón hoa dân chủ......bón hoa hòa bình.......bón hoa tự do

càng nhận shit càng phải lên tiếng.........để Việt Công biết, phân nở ra cái gì 

phân Việt Cộng tặng mà........ý là chúng tôi những anh chàng Hai Lúa......ít chữ, chỉ có phân.......chỉ biết ruộng......chúng tôi gởi các bạn phân, để các bạn bón hoa cho chúng tôi.....đâc biêt là hoa lài

xe phải có xăng mới chạy được............người phải có thức ăn mới sống

còn forum này.......phân, phẩn.......là tượng trưng cho bác Hồ.......tượng trưng cho phân bón........càng nhận càng nhiều phân. chúng ta càng thành công vì Việt Cộng đang theo dõi các threads mà chúng ta cần bọn chúng đọc


----------



## huevietnam

SSC đầu năm có nhìu cuộc chiến ở các thớt ĐN, Vinh...


----------



## thantoanthang

Cái avatar shock quá bác CL ơi :nuts:


----------



## coolink

giời sanh có mận có đào
có Bác, có ả, có vào có ra

ai nói khác đều là bố láo


----------



## White Bear

thantoanthang said:


> Tám tùm lum thì la, h hết 8 tùm lum mà thu lại một mối, cũng la
> Cái thớt đâu có đi trật chủ đề đâu, lập ra để 8 mà :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> P.S: Thiệt là khó tin là WB cũng mò dzô cái ổ đấy :hahaha:


à quên


xinh lỗi MOD... mình nói nhầm. Xinh MOD chuyển thành thread:

KHÁNH HÒA - SPAMBAR

:lol:


----------



## White Bear

huevietnam said:


> SSC đầu năm có nhìu cuộc chiến ở các thớt ĐN, Vinh...


thì làm sao :lol:

SSC này ngoài mùng 1 ra tất cả các ngày còn lại đều dành cho cãi nhau. Mà vì sao mùng 1 thì các mem ko cãi nhau? Vì ngta bận ngủ, chưa dậy :lol:


----------



## huevietnam

Trời đánh tránh mồng 1, mem SSC VN toàn mem trời đánh nên chả tránh mồng nào, hehe


----------



## Tiến sĩ giấy

Hồi xưa chưa có nhiều đồ chơi nên mấy bậc phụ huynh thường mua ông tiến sĩ giấy cho con mình chơi để mai mốt sau này đổ tiến sĩ đó mà. Mấy đứa đi thi thì mua tiến sĩ đem vô chùa đốt cầu cho thi đậu. Bây giờ hiếm thấy chỗ nào còn bán tiến sĩ giấy nữa.


----------



## Tiến sĩ giấy

Mua cái ông này chơi lắc lắc y như rối, nhìn cũng thấy vui vui.


----------



## coolink

dân hải phòng dữ......còn bạn điên........nên bạn mạo danh Hải phòng không được

coi chừng họ hội đồng thì tàn đời cô lựu


----------



## somrach1

Cái thread này hình như thành 1 muc tám như mục linh tinh bên skybar rồi... introduce mịe gì nưã


----------



## KoolKool

trong SCC không có luật sign nơ trờ sao!?


----------



## somrach1

kô... nêu' co thì người ta cũng disable rồi


----------



## vanboy2

somrach1,please remove your youtube signature.


----------



## thantoanthang

vanboy2 said:


> somrach1,please remove your youtube signature.


Sao dzậy mod :?:?:?


----------



## Devilivedevil

thantoanthang said:


> Sao dzậy mod :?:?:?


Thế mi ko có cảm giác bực mình khi thấy cái sign của nó hả? :bash::bash:


----------



## thantoanthang

Devilivedevil said:


> Thế mi ko có cảm giác bực mình khi thấy cái sign của nó hả? :bash::bash:


Nhưng có mún delete cũng phải có luật chớ  Đâu phải mod mún xóa thì xóa  Mặc dù nhìn cái đó gai mắt thiệt :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## HarryPham

có đạo luật nào cấm cái signature của tên somrach ko, nếu có thì vanboy làm ơn làm phước chiều theo cái luật đó mà tiện tay ban lun thằng somrach cho tớ  cảm ơn rất rất nhiều


----------



## vanboy2

thantoanthang said:


> Nhưng có mún delete cũng phải có luật chớ  Đâu phải mod mún xóa thì xóa  Mặc dù nhìn cái đó gai mắt thiệt :bash::bash::bash:


no youtube signature.


----------



## thantoanthang

HarryPham said:


> có đạo luật nào cấm cái signature của tên somrach ko, nếu có thì vanboy làm ơn làm phước chiều theo cái luật đó mà tiện tay* ban lun thằng somrach *cho tớ  cảm ơn rất rất nhiều


Đồng ý :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## KoolKool

á ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha hah ah ah a :|


----------



## huevietnam

thằng điên nào vào spam quảng cáo kỷ lục, nhìn phản cảm hết mún mua bán gì lun.


----------



## thantoanthang

huevietnam said:


> thằng điên nào vào spam quảng cáo kỷ lục, nhìn phản cảm hết mún mua bán gì lun.


Mới vào SSC VN mà mất cả hồn :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash: Có sdt đó gọi chửi thẳng mặt bả lun đê :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## saigonlove

:lol: :lol: làm trc đi 3T


----------



## thantoanthang

saigonlove said:


> :lol: :lol: làm trc đi 3T


Không có khiếu chửi lộn :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KoolKool

thesincerity1 said:


> Hi i'm 16 years old, born in saigon and is studying in san francisco. I started loving politics, skyscrapers, infrastructure, investment news, etc. at around 10 and have been following the vietnam forum for half a year, i don't plagiarize stuffs from here because i have no purpose to do so cuz i'm still at school, and it's only for my passion tho. I hope all you seniors can help me cuz i'm still a newbie, thanks.


OMG! you love politics!!! this forum is a big yard for you,and you should know coolink,minhchau,sister hai,trai nờ trao......and this person is the same age as you,he love sword,knife,he is somrach (Call him rách)
:lol::lol:


----------



## 0918181818

thesincerity1 said:


> Hi i'm 16 years old, born in saigon and is studying in san francisco. I started loving politics, skyscrapers, infrastructure, investment news, etc. at around 10 and have been following the vietnam forum for half a year, i don't plagiarize stuffs from here because i have no purpose to do so cuz i'm still at school, and it's only for my passion tho. I hope all you seniors can help me cuz i'm still a newbie, thanks.


x-cafe or vietlandnew.org.there are webs discussion politics:lol::lol::lol:
this is forum architechtrue and project vv..vv


----------



## somrach1

WA SUP ? MA HOMIE ? SINCE U ARE A NEWBIE + NOOB so I Introduced you this thread there's BUNCH OF FUNNY RETARDED Guy in there and they live around in KHANH HOA - NHA TRANG  so ATTEND THERE AND SPAM EVERYDAY OK ? 


I suggest U GO HERE >>

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440605&page=256

WE WILL SHOW YOU HOW 1 POST BECOME 100.000 IN JUST A YEARS 

BUT DO YOU SPEAK VIETNAMESE WELL ? 
BUT IT'S OK DOES'NT MATTER WELL OR NIET WELL "NOT" :x WE WILL TEACH YOU FROM *A to Y*




thesincerity1 said:


> Hi i'm 16 years old, born in saigon and is studying in san francisco. I started loving politics, skyscrapers, infrastructure, investment news, etc. at around 10 and have been following the vietnam forum for half a year, i don't plagiarize stuffs from here because i have no purpose to do so cuz i'm still at school, and it's only for my passion tho. I hope all you seniors can help me cuz i'm still a newbie, thanks.


----------



## thantoanthang

somrach1 said:


> WA SUP ? MA HOMIE ? SINCE U ARE A NEWBIE + NOOB so I Introduced you this thread there's BUNCH OF FUNNY RETARDED Guy in there and they live around in KHANH HOA - NHA TRANG  so ATTEND THERE AND SPAM EVERYDAY OK ?
> 
> 
> I suggest U GO HERE >>
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440605&page=256
> 
> WE WILL SHOW YOU HOW 1 POST BECOME 100.000 IN JUST A YEARS
> 
> BUT DO YOU SPEAK VIETNAMESE WELL ?
> BUT IT'S OK DOES'NT MATTER WELL OR NIET WELL "NOT" :x WE WILL TEACH YOU FROM *A to Y*


Shut up :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash: You can not advert our thread as a spam place like this :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## going-higher

thesincerity1 said:


> Hi i'm 16 years old, born in saigon and is studying in san francisco. I started loving politics, skyscrapers, infrastructure, investment news, etc. at around 10 and have been following the vietnam forum for half a year, i don't plagiarize stuffs from here because i have no purpose to do so cuz i'm still at school, and it's only for my passion tho. I hope all you seniors can help me cuz i'm still a newbie, thanks.


Another phan dong!! :lol: jk Welcome man..CL gonna show you around and probably will invite you to his group.


----------



## White Bear

chỉ cần MOD dẹp cái view post đi giống các diễn đàn otofun, otosaigon là hết spam ngay ^^


----------



## KoolKool

đây là real face của bác coolink à mọi người?????????????????


----------



## thesincerity1

oh no no, skyscraper and architect are the main reasons why i join this forum, politic is just extra info and i'm not really into "phản động" even though part of my family is kind of like that and because my parents taught me to "chừa đường về quê hương". I really love looking at those beautiful renders and buildings in this forum and also the pictures/skylines, etc.


----------



## going-higher

KoolKool said:


> đây là real face của bác coolink à mọi người?????????????????


Nhin mat CL giong Ly Tong :lol:


----------



## huevietnam

KoolKool said:


> đây là real face của bác coolink à mọi người?????????????????


7 năm trước.


----------



## coolink

huevietnam said:


> 7 năm trước.


bạn có muốn ta lên FB của bạn và ì xèo với bạn của bạn giống ngày xưa thấn ái? 
nhớ tới lúc ấy, bạn thấy ta cãi nhao mấy chục hiệp không phân thắng bại trên fb của bạn với bạn của bạn có cute không? ta thấy ta so cute


----------



## huevietnam

coolink said:


> bạn có muốn ta lên FB của bạn và ì xèo với bạn của bạn giống ngày xưa thấn ái?
> nhớ tới lúc ấy, bạn thấy ta cãi nhao mấy chục hiệp không phân thắng bại trên fb của bạn với bạn của bạn có cute không? ta thấy ta so cute


cãi nhau cu tè lém, giờ không có ai vô cãi nhau chán thí mồ :lol:


----------



## be_be_bang_bong

Vì sao NTA82 vẫn chưa bị ban nhờ )


----------



## White Bear

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89165699#post89165699

ta thiệt tình là thua mấy mem Khánh Hòa lun r... có cần thiết phải tăng post bằng cách đó k vậy? Nếu thích thì có thể nói MOD Vietnam edit lại cái "post" lên bao nhiu cũng đc đâu cần tự mình nc vs mình như thế )


----------



## thantoanthang

White Bear said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89165699#post89165699
> 
> ta thiệt tình là thua mấy mem Khánh Hòa lun r... có cần thiết phải tăng post bằng cách đó k vậy? Nếu thích thì có thể nói MOD Vietnam edit lại cái "post" lên bao nhiu cũng đc đâu cần tự mình nc vs mình như thế )


Có cần phải đưa lên đây hok? Nếu thích thì có thể để trong signature mà :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thantoanthang

thantoanthang said:


> Có cần phải đưa lên đây hok? Nếu thích thì có thể để trong signature mà :lol::lol::lol:


Giống như thế này nè:

*SIÊU SPAMYA - TTT *

Quote lại rùi copy dzô signature, giống hồi làm dzới HR đó :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tu Do

> http://i903.photobucket.com/albums/...102729846841_1203303177_32596061_679450_n.jpg


----------



## thantoanthang

Tu Do said:


>


Cũng đúng mà :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KoolKool

post cái này ở đây làm cái gì? =.=


----------



## Cosaonoivay

^^ It's hilarious ,not every one comes here to introduce oneself , i have seen nonsense way too many times now ,so take it babe !


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> Non, c'est ne pas Chinois, c'est Vietnamiene and Anglais.


lệy, coỏng mếy yệ la?
phân cao la


----------



## Danieldong

coolink said:


> lệy, coỏng mếy yệ la?
> phân cao la


Coolink cũng biết tiếng Quảng à? :lol:


----------



## nguyend

Danieldong said:


> Coolink cũng biết tiếng Quảng à? :lol:


O^' De`, tiếng Quảng Tri, Quảng Bi`nh, Quảng Nom, Quảng Nghe, Quảng Ninh Coolink deu bi't tat, khong thieu Quảng nao ca .


----------



## huevietnam

nguyend said:


> O^' De`, tiếng Quảng Tri, Quảng Bi`nh, Quảng Nom, Quảng Nghe, Quảng Ninh Coolink deu bi't tat, khong thieu Quảng nao ca .


sao nghe như Quảng...cáo dzị :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## phugiay

nguyend said:


> O^' De`, tiếng Quảng Tri, Quảng Bi`nh, Quảng Nom, Quảng Nghe, Quảng Ninh Coolink deu bi't tat, khong thieu Quảng nao ca .


Hi nguyend, 
Do you live in Virginia, Maryland or Washington DC?


----------



## nguyend

phugiay said:


> Hi nguyend,
> Do you live in Virginia, Maryland or Washington DC?


I am living in Virginia, in a county that is very close to Dulles International airport where the space shuttle Discovery landed yesterday, and also the AIR SPACE Museum in Chantilly, Virginia is only minutes away from my home. In a near future when Discovery is displaced in the AIR SPACE museum, I will be able to come to see it with my own eyes and if you want to see it, I welcome you and will guide you to this museum to see it. Ring me when you come. Thanks for asking.


----------



## somrach1

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:




coolink said:


> bonjour monsieur
> 
> excusez-moi je suis une personne française, et je ne comprends pas ce que vous dites en chinois. Pouvez-vous s'il vous plaît traduire cette version en français afin que je puisse comprendre? hoy hoy
> 
> Merci beaucoup





coolink said:


> lệy, coỏng mếy yệ la?
> phân cao la


----------



## somrach1

he live in ****** cave 




phugiay said:


> Hi nguyend,
> Do you live in Virginia, Maryland or Washington DC?


----------



## White Bear

Xinh hỏi bạn MOD là post hình trên forum ghi source như thế nào cho đúng nếu ko phải từ flickr? Hình từ các forum khác thì có cần copy and paste nguyên cái link đến forum đó ko hay chỉ cần post hình và ghi tên tác giả phía dưới là được?

Hình từ Jetphotos, Airliners.net trên đã có ghi rất rõ ràng tên tác giả thì có cần copy lại link o?


----------



## vanboy2

White Bear said:


> Xinh hỏi bạn MOD là post hình trên forum ghi source như thế nào cho đúng nếu ko phải từ flickr? Hình từ các forum khác thì có cần copy and paste nguyên cái link đến forum đó ko hay chỉ cần post hình và ghi tên tác giả phía dưới là được?
> 
> Hình từ Jetphotos, Airliners.net trên đã có ghi rất rõ ràng tên tác giả thì có cần copy lại link o?


yes!the direct link to that web site always a good thing.


----------



## saigon2030

Em xin chào cả nhà SSG , em là mem mới gia nhập SSG , em đang sinh sống tại Sài Gòn , bình long quận tân phú ( gần Celadon City ) , em học về CNTT , không liên quan gì đến kiến trúc hết hno:, nhưng em rất yêu thích các cao ốc và nhà chọc trời( thích lắm luôn ak) :banana::banana:,và vì kiến thức về kiến trúc có hạn , nên nhiều lúc comment có sai sót , mong cac cao thủ và các mem gạo cội bỏ qua cho em nhé ! một lần nửa cho em xin chào cả nhà ạ .:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Danieldong

saigon2030 said:


> Em xin chào cả nhà SSG , em là mem mới gia nhập SSG , em đang sinh sống tại Sài Gòn , bình long quận tân phú ( gần Celadon City ) , em học về CNTT , không liên quan gì đến kiến trúc hết hno:, nhưng em rất yêu thích các cao ốc và nhà chọc trời( thích lắm luôn ak) :banana::banana:,và vì kiến thức về kiến trúc có hạn , nên nhiều lúc comment có sai sót , mong cac cao thủ và các mem gạo cội bỏ qua cho em nhé ! một lần nửa cho em xin chào cả nhà ạ .:nuts::nuts::nuts:


Em mới biết trang này hay là "theo dõi đã lâu nhưng nay mới lập nick"?


----------



## saigon2030

Danieldong said:


> Em mới biết trang này hay là "theo dõi đã lâu nhưng nay mới lập nick"?


Em theo dõi đã lâu lắm rồi nhưng không có máy ảnh để update như mọi người , nên chủ yếu là vào xem ảnh thôi ! Nếu mọi người không chê , thì sau này em có thể đi update miệng ak , hihi :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## White Bear

saigon2030 said:


> Em theo dõi đã lâu lắm rồi nhưng không có máy ảnh để update như mọi người , nên chủ yếu là vào xem ảnh thôi ! Nếu mọi người không chê , thì sau này em có thể đi update miệng ak , hihi :cheers::cheers::cheers:


em thích ai nhất trong này :lol:


----------



## saigon2030

White Bear said:


> em thích ai nhất trong này :lol:


ai em cũng thích hết ak :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vanboy2

saigon2030 said:


> Em xin chào cả nhà SSG , em là mem mới gia nhập SSG , em đang sinh sống tại Sài Gòn , bình long quận tân phú ( gần Celadon City ) , em học về CNTT , không liên quan gì đến kiến trúc hết hno:, nhưng em rất yêu thích các cao ốc và nhà chọc trời( thích lắm luôn ak) :banana::banana:,và vì kiến thức về kiến trúc có hạn , nên nhiều lúc comment có sai sót , mong cac cao thủ và các  mem gạo cội bỏ qua cho em nhé ! một lần nửa cho em xin chào cả nhà ạ .:nuts::nuts::nuts:





DaiTengu said:


> saigon2030 seems to have multiple personalities using  hcmcity and  saigon2030 sharing the same computer.


bạn tưởng bạn có thể qua mặt tôi dễ dàng vậy hả hcmct?childish!hno:I not banning you yet till you answer my question.


----------



## vanboy2

chuẩn bị đi FRESH AIR sắp tới gỏ cửa nhà bạn đó hcmct.:hammer:nên bỏ ý nghĩ tham gia SSC đi là vừa,chỉ có hại chớ không có lợi cho bạn đâu.


----------



## rokku_san

Mọi người biểu quyết để mod ban saigon 2030 đi, với những câu comment mất dạy bằng nick hcm city trong The One Tower thì đủ biết rồi.Nói chuyện mất dạy như vậy có ngày cũng bị đập cho vỡ mặt đó em ah.

ps:Chắc em còn nhớ em SHB chứ, hồi xưa một thời cũng lếu láo trên SSC này rồi còn chọc giận chị Kohler nữa.Kết quả là bọn anh nhờ người quen bên CA truy IP tìm đến tận nhà hỏi thăm sức khỏe đó em ah


----------



## White Bear

lại là thiếu nhi khăn quàng đỏ... vậy còn em saigon2000 ko biết có họ hàng gì với hcmcity k?


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

Ban đi!!!!! Mới coi mấy cái cmt của chú nhỏ 30... toàn nói nhảm câu post chắc muốn vào skybar sớm nè...


----------



## FRESH AIR

vanboy2 said:


> chuẩn bị đi FRESH AIR sắp tới gỏ cửa nhà bạn đó hcmct.:hammer:nên bỏ ý nghĩ tham gia SSC đi là vừa,chỉ có hại chớ không có lợi cho bạn đâu.


Ah, thằng mất dạy này bữa trc nó bảo cái Bến thành rách rưới nè, ko khoan dung với loại này, có thể mâu thuẫn cá nhân nhưng phỉ báng cái biểu tượng của cả một nửa đất nc thì thật là vô lại.

Tao đang muốn chém mày đấy hcm cty, đừng có mò vào đây nịnh nọt như con điếm nữa, lảng vảng chướng con mắt ông bụp cho húp cháo bây giờ.


----------



## saigon2030

AN NOI CHO DOANG HOANG VAO , LON HET ROI , MOD COI LAI CAI IP DUM CAI , NEU TRUNG IP MINH SE DELETE ID VA BACKLIST CAI SSG , AK
AE LEN FORUM TRAO DOI , CO J NC VOI NHAU , DUNG CO HU NHAU ! E SO


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

saigon2030 said:


> AN NOI CHO DOANG HOANG VAO , LON HET ROI , MOD COI LAI CAI IP DUM CAI , NEU TRUNG IP MINH SE DELETE ID VA BACKLIST CAI SSG , AK
> AE LEN FORUM TRAO DOI , CO J NC VOI NHAU , DUNG CO HU NHAU ! E SO


:lol::lol::lol:, nói năng kiểu này chả khác lạy ông tôi ở bụi này, lộ rồi em ạ, ban đi mod ơi!!!!!


----------



## FRESH AIR

saigon2030 said:


> AN NOI CHO DOANG HOANG VAO , LON HET ROI , MOD COI LAI CAI IP DUM CAI , NEU TRUNG IP MINH SE DELETE ID VA BACKLIST CAI SSG , AK
> AE LEN FORUM TRAO DOI , CO J NC VOI NHAU , DUNG CO HU NHAU ! E SO


Có những thằng con hoang mất dạy vào nên bọn ta phải xử, nói chuyện đàng hoàng chỉ với ng đàng hoàng, loại vô lại thì ko cần nhiều lời.

Mày ra lệnh cho ai đấy hả, nếu nghĩ bọn ta hù dọa thì cứ việc, cảm thấy tối ko bao giờ ra khỏi nhà thì cứ tha hồ...


----------



## 0918181818

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Ban đi!!!!! Mới coi mấy cái cmt của chú nhỏ 30... toàn nói nhảm câu post chắc muốn vào skybar sớm nè...


bao nhiêu post là thấy đc skybar hả bác MC.?


----------



## somrach1

Đệch mợ..... Rap time Yo yo yo Ma name is à Rác


----------



## somrach1

hm....so after all of this .. i see.. Ai lập nick đặt tên after SAigon2020 đều bị Ban tất... bằng chưn'g là Hanoi2020 và Saigon2030 :hahaha: ..... còn Saigon2000 thì trươc' 20 rồi chă'c kô sao .


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

0918181818 said:


> bao nhiêu post là thấy đc skybar hả bác MC.?


Hình như 20 post thì phải...

P/s: WB, jimmyfa có nick mới là Mr Ninh Mr Nang, liền anh quan họ đóa...


----------



## vanboy2

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Hình như 20 post thì phải...
> 
> P/s: WB, jimmyfa có nick mới là Mr Ninh Mr Nang, liền anh quan họ đóa...


mấy mems Saigon đi offline ráng cố gắng mời Jimmy đi cùng để mọi người được chiêm ngưởng huyền thoại của SSC- Vietnam.I am serious.:yes:


----------



## FRESH AIR

vanboy2 said:


> mấy mems Saigon đi offline ráng cố gắng mời Jimmy đi cùng để mọi người được chiêm ngưởng huyền thoại của SSC- Vietnam.I am serious.:yes:


có hình hok, cho mềnh xin cái đê, tò mò qué ^_^


----------



## vanboy2

FRESH AIR said:


> có hình hok, cho mềnh xin cái đê, tò mò qué ^_^





> Comanche2
> datphuongnam
> janice.pham
> jimmyfa
> justdoifucan
> KhanhNhat
> KristineN
> loonbabari
> lovesaigon
> lythailong
> minhhy
> myan ]
> nhonbk97
> peterhamburg
> skyfire_vn
> susu
> tamthuy1723 203.162.3.148 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> violentstorm


đây là những cái nick jimmyfa sài khi mới vô SSC ,tôi đố bạn jimmyfa là trai hay gái.


----------



## pttd

*lovesaigon*?

What a surprise!


----------



## KoolKool

vanboy2 said:


> đây là những cái nick jimmyfa sài khi mới vô SSC ,tôi đố bạn jimmyfa là trai hay gái.


gay!:banana:


----------



## vanboy2

pttd said:


> *lovesaigon*?
> 
> What a surprise!


lots of thing you don't know about this forum until you are behind the scene.

so how is pttd so far,come here more often my friend,we missed you here.


----------



## FRESH AIR

vanboy2 said:


> đây là những cái nick jimmyfa sài khi mới vô SSC ,tôi đố bạn jimmyfa là trai hay gái.


Có cái nick Lovesaigon kìa :nuts:, giống nick của ông B quá:lol:

Hem chắc chắn lắm nhưng thấy sở thích đặt tên có chiều hướng thiên về nữ tính, phải zị hok anh :nuts:


----------



## coolink

violentstorm hình như là nick của bluemilky xài một thời gian
chẳng lẽ hắn là tên điên?


----------



## HarryPham

vanboy2 said:


> đây là những cái nick jimmyfa sài khi mới vô SSC ,tôi đố bạn jimmyfa là trai hay gái.


phamhuonghoi có phải Jim hem mod :lol:


----------



## pttd

vanboy2 said:


> lots of thing you don't know about this forum until you are behind the scene.
> 
> so how is pttd so far,come here more often my friend,we missed you here.



I've always thought that lovesaigon is one of the good ones. I even mentioned him/her in couple of my posts in Saigon thread. And nobody bothers to correct my naivety, haha.

And thanks for asking. I'm still following what's happening, not as often as I've used to. More importantly, I'm still overly jealous over your cooking skill. 

Best regards.


----------



## coolink

pttd said:


> I've always thought that lovesaigon is one of the good ones. I even mentioned him/her in couple of my posts in Saigon thread. And nobody bothers to correct my naivety, haha.
> 
> And thanks for asking. I'm still following what's happening, not as often as I've used to. More importantly, I'm still overly jealous over your cooking skill.
> 
> Best regards.


I think lovesaigon uses the capital L.........Lovesaigon


----------



## vanboy2

coolink said:


> violentstorm hình như là nick của bluemilky xài một thời gian
> chẳng lẽ hắn là tên điên?


những cái nicks đó được cùng đăng ký tại một quán internet ở Saigon.Chưa hẳn là một người.


----------



## huevietnam

CL tâm sự chân tình ghê, làm Mod không phải chuyện đơn giản.


----------



## kt

Tương lai có thêm Mod mới,xin lưu ý nhắc nhở 2 mem sau
1.Tu Do: mem này chắc vào diễn đàn không phải vì cao ốc,building
2.Daotham: lập rất nhiều thread chủ đề về Bình Dương,cho nên 1 là xóa hai là gộp tất cả lại cho gọn


----------



## coolink

.........................


----------



## coolink

.......................


----------



## going-higher

Chung ta can reform! Chung ta can cai cach lai forum! va chung ta can remodel lai cai forum nay. Nhieu khi ta cung chan.. nhin vao forum thay toan la spam, cai lon, chinh chi. chinh em. Gap ta ma lam mod half of members tren day se bi ban hoac cho vao brig haha


----------



## huevietnam

Nhưng forum cũng cần số lượng posts, threads, và members lớn mạnh để được ra riêng, để so sánh với các nước khác...


----------



## going-higher

huevietnam said:


> Nhưng forum cũng cần số lượng posts, threads, và members lớn mạnh để được ra riêng, để so sánh với các nước khác...


Dung! Nhung chung ta can so luong quality posts chu khong can quantity posts. Quality posts co nghia la gi? quality posts co nghia la posts dong gop cho forum cang phat trien di len, tao forum tat ca moi nguoi co the enjoy. Quantity posts la gi? quantity posts toan la spam, van tuc chui the, posts khong co dinh dang gi toi cai topic vv.Chung ta can members co the dong gop chu khong can members hay di spam, di gay lon vv.


----------



## KoolKool

spam vui mà 
ko có spam nhỉ nhảnh thì chán chết


----------



## Phan Van Thao

coolink said:


> tất cả chỉ cần một niềm đam mê
> 
> Hôm qua nằm suy nghĩ, mình hết lòng với forum này rồi đuợc cái gì?
> tính trung bình mỗi ngày mình bỏ ra khoảng 3-5 tiếng, từ hơn 7 năm qua.........thời gian đó có thể đủ để học 2 ngôn ngữ
> 
> Thôi muộn còn hơn không........bắt đầu bây giờ sẽ dùng nhiều thời giờ để học hành, thay vì lên đây nhiều...........hy vọng tới 40 tuổi sẽ biết ít nhất 8 ngôn ngữ :lol:
> 
> hy vọng các chú bé chuyên gia spam sáng trưa chiều tối ở skybar mới có 19-20.......học kinh nghiệm của coolink mà dùng thời giờ wisely. Tuổi trẻ qua nhanh lắm, đừng phung phí nó.


mấy hôm nay một phần công việc lu bu, một phần SSC giờ không được như trước nên ít vào. Đọc tâm sự của CL^^ chắc tranh thủ học thêm nhiếp ảnh để chụp thật nhiều hình hôm nào SSC được hệ thống lại thì post hình lên


----------



## FRESH AIR

Phan Van Thao said:


> mấy hôm nay một phần công việc lu bu, một phần SSC giờ không được như trước nên ít vào. Đọc tâm sự của CL^^ chắc tranh thủ học thêm nhiếp ảnh để chụp thật nhiều hình hôm nào SSC được hệ thống lại thì post hình lên


A Thảo tự học hay đăng k ý ở đâu, bữa giờ e cũng thấy nản, log in vào thấy một loạt thread nhảm bừa bộn, chụp mớ hình update mà ko còn hứng thú up lên nữa

Khi nào vào mà chỉ thấy project, project và project thì cảm hứng trở lại, giờ chỉ toàn thread khoe đói nghèo, khoe cái ngu dốt...


----------



## coolink

..............................


----------



## KoolKool

@[email protected]


----------



## coolink

........................


----------



## coolink

..............................


----------



## Phan Van Thao

FRESH AIR said:


> A Thảo tự học hay đăng k ý ở đâu, bữa giờ e cũng thấy nản, log in vào thấy một loạt thread nhảm bừa bộn, chụp mớ hình update mà ko còn hứng thú up lên nữa
> 
> Khi nào vào mà chỉ thấy project, project và project thì cảm hứng trở lại, giờ chỉ toàn thread khoe đói nghèo, khoe cái ngu dốt...


Cũng muốn tham gia một lớp nhưng không sắp xếp được nên tự học thôi 
hôm nào thứ 7 ae mình off trao đổi thêm kinh nghiệm nhe.



coolink said:


> Nếu suy nghĩ lại, thời gian bỏ ra ở SSC này cũng có một điều tốt ......đó là quen đươc với những người bạn tốt mà cùng chung suy nghĩ và niềm đam mê cao ốc, xây dựng , kiến trúc với mình.
> ngoài ra còn đức tính tốt của họ nữa..........quen ngoài đường chưa chắc gặp đươc những người bạn này...........nhất là ở VN, thượng vàng hạ cám đầy rẫy ngoài đường.
> 
> bây giờ mở FB và YM ra, nhìn cái list tên của những người bạn trên SSC này, thì cũng thấy qúi họ rất nhiều. Lâu rồi không online nói chuyện với ai, nhưng không bao giờ quên những người bạn đó. Posts của những đó ở đây, cái nào coolink cũng đọc không bỏ qua cái nào.


đồng ý với CL khi tham gia SSC này mình có thêm những người bạn tốt có cùng đam mê và sở thích...:cheers:


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

Đồng ý là có lẽ phải đóng luôn skybar để forum Việt Nam khỏi loãng, đóng skybar thì hết lý do để spam, vì chỉ còn lại các thread hình và project... Đóng skybar thì khỏi có chuyện "anh nói chuyện chính sự nhưng đó không phải chủ đề chính của forum này nên anh đang spam, vì thế tôi nói tào lao thì kệ tôi, vì về bản chất anh cũng như tôi, đang spam thoai" của một số nhi đồng trong này, mới lớn mà tinh tướng cãi bướng...^^


----------



## somrach1

nếu như như y' cuả COOLINK thì AE KHÁnh Hoà sẽ ḅị tiêu diệt


----------



## kt

*Góp ý*

deleted


----------



## coolink

..............................


----------



## kt

coolink said:


> ta nghĩ bạn nên đi cưới vợ hay đi ngủ đi
> 
> người ta góp ý là để forum gọn gàng, dễ hiểu và tiết kiêm thời giờ của nhau..............chứ không phải là rỗi hơi lôi chuyện ra để hát chèo từ thời Hùng Vương tới Thiên Niên Kỷ mới thế này
> 
> động não một tí đi


Đấy là mới chỉ góp ý về nội quy chứ chưa góp ý về nội dung diễn đàn ^^
P/S: coolink cũng nên khiên tốn một chút,thấy coolink rất hay "đứng trên người khác" để phán


----------



## coolink

chuyện tạp nham cần dẹp chưa dẹp xong, mà còn ngồi bày ra trò nữa

một con người mà mở mồm ra chỉ biết ban ban ban người khác thì vất thùng rác rồi
chưa làm chủ ai, chưa cai quản cái gì mà mở miệng ra là phải phạt, phải ban người khác..........thì hết xài

forum cần qui củ rõ ràng, dễ tìm, dễ kiếm thông tin............không phaỉ mắc công bơi để tìm thread xem và update........và giới hạn mở threads trùng cũng như qúa lố spam thôi

chứ không phải là ra xiềng xích, gông cùm để trói nguời ta lại.
mình muốn sống thì cũng phải để cho nguời ta sống, chứ không phải đàn áp người ta

còn muốn trèo lên đầu Mod để phạt luôn cả mod thì phải nói qúa là tào lao
trong khi nhà nước tham nhũng, các quan lớn tham nhũng thì ngồi rung đùi cười hề hề
phải nói là hết thuốc chữa


----------



## coolink

kt said:


> Đấy là mới chỉ góp ý về nội quy chứ chưa góp ý về nội dung diễn đàn ^^
> P/S: coolink cũng nên khiên tốn một chút,thấy coolink rất hay "đứng trên người khác" để phán


ta đứng trên đầu ai? ta có trèo lên đầu Mod để có ý phạt luôn mod luônn không?
ta có ý trèo lên đầu Admin và luật có từ lâu của forum để ra luật riêng cho forum không?
và ban người này người kia chưa?

nên đọc lại kỹ.....ta chỉ góp ý để don dẹp rác trong forum......chứ không có ra luật hay bắt phạt ai, ban ai........nên nhớ như thế

khiêm tốn? bây giờ dạy ta phải kiêm tốn? ta làm sao mà không khiêm tốn?
phải giả dối cười trước mặt kẻ khác, rồi đâm sau liưng họ?
ta khác với bạn ở điểm đó..........ta có thể đối xử ác với bạn truớc mặt, nhưng khi cần ta vẫn có thể âm thầm giúp sau lưng, và người ta không biết

chứ ta khi6ng có chơi trò đánh lén nên đừng dạy ta phải giả dối giống bạn......ta không quen


----------



## coolink

kt said:


> Đấy là mới chỉ góp ý về nội quy chứ chưa góp ý về nội dung diễn đàn ^^
> P/S: coolink cũng nên khiên tốn một chút,thấy coolink rất hay "đứng trên người khác" để phán


có biết vì sao ta quote lại 1 bài dài thoòng loòng không?
để cho em hết sửa chữa bài

để nói hươu nói vượn gì thì người ta cũng có bài để đọc và so sánh coi cái góp ý của ta là thật lòng cho forum và mọi người hay là cái góp ý tào lao, chỉ nghĩ cho riêng mình...........và tìm cách đạp đổ bắt cứ ai không cùng suy nghĩ với mình

ta không lên tiếng ban ai, hay phạt ai
ta chỉ lên tiếng dọn forum lại cho gọn gàng, dễ moderating
bạn lên tiếng để ra luật phạt người này phạt người kia

cho nên người mà cần khiêm tốn là bạn............đừng có lùn mà cứ muốn trèo lên đầu người khác đứng.......thank you


----------



## kt

coolink said:


> chuyện tạp nham cần dẹp chưa dẹp xong, mà còn ngồi bày ra trò nữa
> 
> một con người mà mở mồm ra chỉ biết ban ban ban người khác thì vất thùng rác rồi
> chưa làm chủ ai, chưa cai quản cái gì mà mở miệng ra là phải phạt, phải ban người khác..........thì hết xài
> 
> forum cần qui củ rõ ràng, dễ tìm, dễ kiếm thông tin............không phaỉ mắc công bơi để tìm thread xem và update........và giới hạn mở threads trùng cũng như qúa lố spam thôi
> 
> chứ không phải là ra xiềng xích, gông cùm để trói nguời ta lại.
> mình muốn sống thì cũng phải để cho nguời ta sống, chứ không phải đàn áp người ta
> 
> còn muốn trèo lên đầu Mod để phạt luôn cả mod thì phải nói qúa là tào lao
> *trong khi nhà nước tham nhũng, các quan lớn tham nhũng thì ngồi rung đùi cười hề hề*
> phải nói là hết thuốc chữa


Thành viên vi phạm nhắc nhở lần 1,2,3...nếu vẫn tiếp tục thì phải làm sao?
@coolink: Góp ý nên hiểu đơn giản là đóng góp thôi,chứ còn có coi trọng ý kiến đóng góp đó hay không lại là chuyện khác,chưa gì coolink đã "mổ xẻ" ý kiến của người khác như thế,ai mà dám góp ý nữa ^^


----------



## kt

deleted


----------



## coolink

kt said:


> @coolink: Góp ý nên hiểu đơn giản là đóng góp thôi,chứ còn có coi trọng ý kiến đóng góp đó hay không lại là chuyện khác,chưa gì coolink đã "mổ xẻ" ý kiến của người khác như thế,ai mà dám góp ý nữa ^^


vậy ý là những gì bạn góp ý là "đùa cho vui"
bạn ngưòi này, phạt người kia......là "đùa cho vui"??????????

những gì bạn nói ở trên phạt người này, ban người kia......là "đóng góp ý kiến"? 
giác quan thứ 6 của ta không cho ta tin đó là thật..

nếu đóng góp ý kiến thì là đóng góp ý kiền..........chứ không có tìm cách sa thải người này.....hạ mod này, hạ mod kia......ban nguời này, ban người kia......

ta không ưa cái chuyện ban hay phạt.........cái đó là tận cùng của tận cùng mới dùng tới
cái quan trọng là forum gọn gàng, dễ moderating, thì sẽ ít người vi phạm.
chứ không phải là luật mới là phải phạt người này, phạt người kia



kt said:


> Xin góp ý về nội dung của forum
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Trong *Sub-Forums : Vietnam Forum*thiết lập các topic sau:
> 
> -Architecture,Infrastructure News
> -Projects & Construction Update
> -Cityscapes & Photography
> -Skybar
> -Archives
> 
> Trong phần *Threads in Forum : Vietnam Forum*
> 
> -Northern (Miền Bắc)
> -Central (Miền Trung)
> -Southern (Miền Nam)


bạn có biết "sub-forum" là gì không?


----------



## giangpro

:lol: :hahaha:


----------



## Minhchauphuongdong

Bác coolink ơi, sang post hình bên Hà Nội xưa với Sài Gòn xưa hay hơn đó bác, đừng cãi nhau với những người không đáng cãi... Còn ai muốn góp ý gì thì mặc xác người ta, quan trọng là ở admin, chắc chắn admin sẽ không biến cái diễn đàn này thành một xã hội VN thứ 2, bị kìm hãm, mất tự do, đến nói đùa cũng bị cảnh cáo....

Thế nà thế nào ấy nhở? (nói kiểu này chắc sẽ bị cảnh cáo vì bóp méo tiếng Việt... nhưng mà hỡi ơi tiếng Việt chuẩn là tiếng Việt như thế lào? Cóa ai giải thích giùm mềnh được hem? :lol


----------



## kt

deleted


----------



## coolink

kt said:


> deleted


đừng buồn bực và khó chịu

ta đang giúp bạn chứ không có hại bạn, nên bạn phải cám ơn 

cái luật ban đưa ra là luật của Từ Hy Thái Hậu
luật thắt cổ buộc họng, nếu mà đem ra áp dụng thì các members sẽ biến mất hết không cần ban......và forum sẽ chết.....và người đầu tiên đi là bạn......vì bạn cũng thuộc dạng cây mít sai qủa

bạn nên cám ơn Vanboy
Vanboy điều hành forum này rât là rộng rãi cho mọi ngươi quyền tự do tranh luận và chần chừ rất lâu để ban một ngiười

đó là cách điều hành rât đàng hoàng, mà rất hiếm forum nào của VN có
nếu có thì bạn đã đi forum khác chứ đâu còn ở đây, đúng không?

vì đừng quên sau mỗi các nick là 1 con người, nên ban ai hay không phải xét lâu, chứ không phải thích là ban

vào forum này chỉ có 2 loại người vào đây:
1- kẻ vào đây đam mê và muốn làm quen tìm hiểu với forum lâu dài
2- kẻ tò mò vào đây tranh giải thưởng HCM.......nên không cần biết đến ai phát ngôn chửi bới

nên đơn giản là theo cách nói chuyện của các members mới và thiện chí của họ ở đây thôi.............chứ không phải đem luật Từ Hy ra để giết chết forum bằng bàn tay sắt


----------



## pttd

coolink said:


> ......vì bạn cũng thuộc dạng cây mít sai qủa....


:lol: :lol: :lol:

You're too kind coolink. 
As I told, I believe this guy has narcissistic personality disorder.


----------



## titanic98

Has anyone looked at how the other forums organize their contents?

To keep it simple, try these three basic threads for all cities

-Supertall Construction

-Highrise Construction

-Highrise & Supertall Proposals


----------



## going-higher

May be we should divide it in 3-4 regions

*Northern Vietnam
_ Projects
_ Projects & construction
_ Infrastructure 

*Central Vietnam 
_ Projects
_ Projects & construction
_ Infrastructure 

*Southern Vietnam 
_ Projects
_ Projects & construction
_ Infrastructure

optional 
*Southwestern Vietnam

What you think of my idea Tit?


----------



## going-higher

The rule should be simple:
_ No Spamming
_ No profanity
_ No personal attack
_ No trolling 

after third warnings if members still behave badly..they should be banned foreverrrrrr..


----------



## vanboy2

I am completely open with any suggestions of remodeling the Vietnam forum,so far I had quite a few good suggestion and please keep it coming.What do you guys think about the lay out of India forum?


----------



## going-higher

vanboy2 said:


> I am completely open with any suggestions of remodeling the Vietnam forum,so far I had quite a few good suggestion and please keep it coming.What do you guys think about the lay out of India forum?


India layout is not bad. From what i see they have more members than us. We have at least 100 or more members but our members who are active and contributing is not that many. First i think we need to separated the project and projects&construction thread into region or cities for better moderating. Or you can go with CL suggestion I think he have very good layout for the forum.


----------



## netzen

*vào đây đọc Coolink thuyết giảng mà buồn cười quá :lol::lol::lol::hahaha::hahaha:*


----------



## coolink

nói nhiều bệnh hết cả người.......có muốn nói đâu
nhưng toàn là con cóc nó nhảy con cua nó bò


----------



## thantoanthang

netzen said:


> *vào đây đọc Coolink thuyết giảng mà buồn cười quá :lol::lol::lol::hahaha::hahaha:*


Buồn cười chỗ nào?


----------



## thantoanthang

Minhchauphuongdong said:


> Đồng ý là có lẽ phải đóng luôn skybar để forum Việt Nam khỏi loãng, đóng skybar thì hết lý do để spam, vì chỉ còn lại các thread hình và project... Đóng skybar thì khỏi có chuyện "anh nói chuyện chính sự nhưng đó không phải chủ đề chính của forum này nên anh đang spam, vì thế tôi nói tào lao thì kệ tôi, vì về bản chất anh cũng như tôi, đang spam thoai" của một số nhi đồng trong này, mới lớn mà tinh tướng cãi bướng...^^


Đồng ý là phải cơ cấu lại 4rum cho hợp lý, nhưng chuyện đóng luôn skybar thì không nên. Trên đây những người có kiến thức về những lĩnh vực khác (không thuộc kiến trúc) rất nhiều. Không nên chỉ vì những thread spam hay những cuộc cãi vã mà loại bỏ skybar :cheers:


----------



## thantoanthang

Có lẽ Mod hơi bận nên việc sắp xếp lại 4rum cần 1 thời gian, nhưng mong rằng những mems kỳ cựu sẽ không vì những thiếu sót này mà bỏ 4rum :cheers::cheers::cheers: Mấy ngày nay cũng hơi buồn buồn vì có cảm giác 4rum thiếu nhiệt, nhưng đọc những cmt của Coolink lại thấy vui. SSC vẫn chưa mất đi những con người nhiệt huyết :cheers:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

đã đến lúc cần phải dọn dẹp lại forum rồi, nhưng trước hết nhờ Mod delete hết những thread quảng cảo bên trang Projects dùm. Và mình có 1 suggestion là nên xóa hết mấy thread spam ở trang Front Page, thay vào đó chỉ nên giữ lại thread Introduce Yourself, Forum Rules và General Chat in English để các mem nước ngoài có thể vào và giao lưu cùng mem VN và post tin tức. Bây giờ nhìn trang front page của VN toàn ba cái tạp nham , mấy thread PR vớ vẫn của khangmai và đàothắm , rồi TTTW blah blah... nhìn rất phản cảm huống gì vô đọc. Nếu làm đc giống cách của Coolink thì rất tốt, nên chia ra Regional - North, Central, South thì dễ quản lý và theo dõi hơn.


----------



## NoPS

Cá nhân mình muốn giữ thread "Miền Nam vĩ tuyến 17 trước 1975" ở Front Page, xin hết ạ!


----------



## White Bear

VietnamEagle2010 said:


> đã đến lúc cần phải dọn dẹp lại forum rồi, nhưng trước hết nhờ Mod delete hết những thread quảng cảo bên trang Projects dùm. Và mình có 1 suggestion là nên xóa hết mấy thread spam ở trang Front Page, thay vào đó chỉ nên giữ lại thread Introduce Yourself, Forum Rules và General Chat in English để các mem nước ngoài có thể vào và giao lưu cùng mem VN và post tin tức. Bây giờ nhìn trang front page của VN toàn ba cái tạp nham , mấy thread PR vớ vẫn của khangmai và đàothắm , rồi TTTW blah blah... nhìn rất phản cảm huống gì vô đọc. Nếu làm đc giống cách của Coolink thì rất tốt, nên chia ra Regional - North, Central, South thì dễ quản lý và theo dõi hơn.


Theo WB nên giữ lại Main Page các thread sau:
- SG Pano
- Hanoi Pano
- SG xưa
- HN xưa
- PMH
- Hot Boys and girls
- 1 thread landscaping dùng chung cho NT, VT, PT, HL, ĐN...
:cheers:


----------



## coolink

có rất nhiều trang hình xưa.....hanoi, saigon, vungtau, nhatrang, hue, mien nam mien bac, danang, haiphong

cho nên ta mới muốn làm theo trang Philippines là để riêng nó ra phần "historical Vietnam" nhưng dưới landscape and photography
để nó không chen vơi các hình thời nay

chưa kể ta mới lập trang Cholon thật là huy hoàng lộng lẫy

"historical Vn" có thể nhét hết các trang xưa, công với nhà thờ, chùa, kiến trúc cổ
và người ta muốn xem lich sử kiến trúc Vn thì vào đó


----------



## Tu Do

kt said:


> Tương lai có thêm Mod mới,xin lưu ý nhắc nhở 2 mem sau
> 1.Tu Do: mem này ...


Làm đàn ông mà nói không lại phụ nữ thì nên học thêm, chư´ lý luận không lại thì đi kêu Mod à ?

Tôi có ra thread nói về kiến trúc nè đồng chí .

Các công trình kiến trúc, các sân bay trên thế giới :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1254575&highlight=

và có khen các toà nhà của Đảng cộng sản VN thật là sang, đẹp và hoành tráng, đủ chưa .

Các toà nhà của Đảng, công an,... :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1349245&highlight=

nghĩa là bổ sung đề tài còn thiêú trong diễn đàn, ngoài ra không đưa bài lộn chỗ, không vào thread khác để quâý phá hay chửi bậy .


----------



## huevietnam

coolink said:


> có rất nhiều trang hình xưa.....hanoi, saigon, vungtau, nhatrang, hue, mien nam mien bac, danang, haiphong
> 
> cho nên ta mới muốn làm theo trang Philippines là để riêng nó ra phần* "historical Vietnam" nhưng dưới landscape and photography*
> để nó không chen vơi các hình thời nay
> 
> chưa kể ta mới lập trang Cholon thật là huy hoàng lộng lẫy
> 
> "historical Vn" có thể nhét hết các trang xưa, công với nhà thờ, chùa, kiến trúc cổ
> và người ta muốn xem lich sử kiến trúc Vn thì vào đó


Hoàn toàn đồng ý với đề xuất của CL.


----------



## going-higher

Minh thay nen dong luon cai thread introduce myself luon cho roi..dau co thay ai vao introduce nua. Nen lap ra cai thread Introduce/Complain/Question cho members co y kien y co'


----------



## huevietnam

Cần thiết thì đổi tên chứ đóng lun làm gì.


----------



## going-higher

huevietnam said:


> Cần thiết thì đổi tên chứ đóng lun làm gì.


Thi la doi ten thread do ban


----------



## coolink

.........................


----------



## coolink

thêm về tên duykhang trong trang Sài Gòn Xưa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86289586&highlight=#post86289586


----------



## chinatown

coolink said:


> thêm về tên duykhang trong trang Sài Gòn Xưa
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86289586&highlight=#post86289586


chơi méc hả :bash:


----------



## coolink

thank you Van


----------



## somrach1

:bash::bash: where is Skybar 




going-higher said:


> May be we should divide it in 3-4 regions
> 
> *Northern Vietnam
> _ Projects
> _ Projects & construction
> _ Infrastructure
> 
> *Central Vietnam
> _ Projects
> _ Projects & construction
> _ Infrastructure
> 
> *Southern Vietnam
> _ Projects
> _ Projects & construction
> _ Infrastructure
> 
> optional
> *Southwestern Vietnam
> 
> What you think of my idea Tit?


----------



## somrach1

Vanboi co' thay gi thi` thay .......... dung co 'xo'a KH skybar cua AE kh la dc oai` ^.^


----------



## coolink

không biết em này phải duykhang đầu thai không

post hình vô tội vạ, không môt tiêu đề nào, tân cổ, nhỏ to........và không cần source

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407405&page=93



chinatown said:


> chơi méc hả :bash:


lúc trươc thấy whitebear đi bắt trẻ em mới vào, những em post hình cũ, hay spam bài, mình thấy cũng hơi qúa, vì người ta mới vào, mấy chuyên đó nhỏ mình có thể cho qua

nhưng bây giờ thấy im lăng thì mấy thiếu nhi đó sẽ làm tơí và không phải 1 lần, mà nhiều lần..... nên ai nói gì thì mặc cứ tiếp tục, và lấn tới, vì trước giờ chẳng ai nhắc nhở. Nên members mới vào chắc mình phải dạy luật cho họ hết


----------



## coolink

forum VNn được bình yên một thời gian........bây giờ có mod mới, thì hình như có người đang thử tải, thử sức
con người này làm mọi người bẽ bàng qúa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510846&page=31


----------



## be_be_bang_bong

coolink said:


> forum VNn được bình yên một thời gian........bây giờ có mod mới, thì hình như có người đang thử tải, thử sức
> con người này làm mọi người bẽ bàng qúa
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510846&page=31


ngta pót hình thì kệ ngta pót sao tự dưng phải chạy vào gây chiện. mấy bác này ko thể chấp nhận đc.


----------



## littleboyvn

My name is Dat , i am vietnamese and born in Quang Ngai city - a little city in Viet nam , i want design skyscraper in the future . But my best hobbies is shooting a panorama skyline


----------



## kt

Deleted


----------



## KoolKool

hôm nay 22/7 rồi! có thấy gì đâu :-|


----------



## coolink

cái này không biết là cái gì?

http://server14.kproxy.com/servlet/...sfo/suvw/p1/showthread.php?t=1440605&page=786



White Bear said:


> Đây mới là người làm loãng thread:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93476094&postcount=4325
> 
> mấy cái tin như thế này thì nhiều vô số kể, trong khi người ta đang nói về trung quốc thì lại post rác thải ở vịnh hạ long.
> 
> Mỗi lần thấy cái nick này post bài là biết có chuyện


tin đó là posted trong trường hợp khẩn cấp
trước đó là comment cho chuyên nhà thờ bị Việt Cộng tấn công, nhưng sau khi tớ comment thì đổi lại
chứ tớ đâu có vô duyên nói chuyện 1 mình........2 cái posts liên tục



Cosaonoivay said:


> What's this ? Witnesses Fest ? :lol: (JK) , yeah..yeah.. Ban them all !


and you're not joinning us? what's wrong with you?


----------



## online50xu

*Welcome to SSC Vietnam & Introduce Yourself*

Hello everyone! Iam a Vietnamese!

I am so happy your sharing to Vietnam
Many thanks!
Visit http://ilove-vietnam.blogspot.com/ for more information about Vietnam. http://ilove-vietnam.blogspot.com


----------



## somrach1

WB cho ten Myson vo danh sach jimmy chua ?


----------



## thantoanthang

somrach1 said:


> WB cho ten Myson vo danh sach jimmy chua ?


Chắc được rồi ak', lúc đầu tưởng dân Chăm, càng về sau càng thấy rất......Jym :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## quanhtele

Ban thằng Nimda đi mod ơi, ăn nói nghe phản cảm và mất dạy quá hno:


----------



## KoolKool

jimmifa "bức xúc" kìa 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1327281&page=158


----------



## thantoanthang

Chắc cũng đã ban gần chục lần rồi đấy ợ, nick đó là hồn ma thứ mấy rồi :lol:


----------



## FRESH AIR

Mod sao để thứ bẩn thỉu này tồn tại lâu thế, 4rum thành bãi rác rồi nhỉ 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1202701&page=641


----------



## going-higher

FRESH AIR said:


> Mod sao để thứ bẩn thỉu này tồn tại lâu thế, *4rum thành bãi rác rồi nhỉ *
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1202701&page=641


Moi biet ha? :lol: 4rum bien thanh bai rac tu nam 2011 toi gio


----------



## FRESH AIR

going-higher said:


> Moi biet ha? :lol: 4rum bien thanh bai rac tu nam 2011 toi gio


Thỉnh thoảng vào skybar nhưng toàn thấy rác, giống mấy 4rum rẻ tiền của VN dành cho bọn teen trẻ trâu. Đúng là loại phế thải xh, sản phẩm của cái ngu dân để trị, một đám phế vật sống ko biết ngày mai, ko cội nguồn, sống chỉ để làm những điều nhơ nhuốc, để cái đất Việt mang nỗi nhục với tổ tiên...


----------



## KoolKool

FRESH AIR said:


> Thỉnh thoảng vào skybar nhưng toàn thấy rác, giống mấy 4rum rẻ tiền của VN dành cho bọn teen trẻ trâu. Đúng là loại phế thải xh, sản phẩm của cái ngu dân để trị, một đám phế vật sống ko biết ngày mai, ko cội nguồn, sống chỉ để làm những điều nhơ nhuốc, để cái đất Việt mang nỗi nhục với tổ tiên...


anh air có vẻ rất căm thù trẻ trâu nhỉ!


----------



## FRESH AIR

KoolKool said:


> anh air có vẻ rất căm thù trẻ trâu nhỉ!


Tra từ điển từ căm thù nghĩa là gì


----------



## KoolKool

FRESH AIR said:


> Tra từ điển từ căm thù nghĩa là gì


là "hatred" ạ! ^^


----------



## Tu Do

Sau thread Quản lý an toàn thực phẩm thì cháu ngoan XHCN của Bác lại che dâú thread Chính phủ tăng giá của tôi trong Skybar đâu mât´ tiêu . 


Làm như thể là trùm mềnh che lên thì vân´ đề sẽ không có. Không ngạc nhiên sao mà càng che thì CHXHCNVN ngày càng nhiêù vân´đề hơn.


Các quôc´gia tiên tiến luôn thẳng thăn´vơí các vân´đề của họ.


----------



## FRESH AIR

KoolKool said:


> là "hatred" ạ! ^^


9x có sự suy nghĩ độc lập về đất nc, cỡ như Kool tìm cũng khó rồi :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

FRESH AIR said:


> 9x có sự suy nghĩ độc lập về đất nc, cỡ như Kool tìm cũng khó rồi :lol:


yay!:troll:


----------



## thantoanthang

Tu Do said:


> Sau thread Quản lý an toàn thực phẩm thì cháu ngoan XHCN của Bác lại che dâú thread Chính phủ tăng giá của tôi trong Skybar đâu mât´ tiêu .
> 
> 
> Làm như thể là trùm mềnh che lên thì vân´ đề sẽ không có. Không ngạc nhiên sao mà càng che thì CHXHCNVN ngày càng nhiêù vân´đề hơn.
> 
> 
> Các quôc´gia tiên tiến luôn thẳng thăn´vơí các vân´đề của họ.


Chửi chính phủ Mod còn để đó thì mấy thread an toàn với tăng giá thì mắc gì Mod xóa để làm gì? Có khi merge vô đâu thôi.


----------



## Tu Do

Chửi chính phủ thì không nhằm nhò gì. Bao tử và ví tiền đôí vơí ngươì Việt mơí là quan trọng.

Nêú để riêng một thread toàn các bài liên quan chính phủ tăng giá, không khác gì là nhăc´ cho dân Việt nhơ´ là chính phủ XHCNVN moi ví của họ bao nhiêu, mà cơ quan chính phủ làm việc quản lý an toàn thực phẩm cho nhân dân thì quá bê bôí .


----------



## FRESH AIR

Tu Do said:


> Chửi chính phủ thì không nhằm nhò gì. Bao tử và ví tiền đôí vơí ngươì Việt mơí là quan trọng.
> 
> Nêú để riêng một thread toàn các bài liên quan chính phủ tăng giá, không khác gì là nhăc´ cho dân Việt nhơ´ là chính phủ XHCNVN moi ví của họ bao nhiêu, mà cơ quan chính phủ làm việc quản lý an toàn thực phẩm cho nhân dân thì quá bê bôí .


Ông tham gia nhầm 4rum rồi, tốt nhất qua mấy trang chính trị mà nói. Chúng tôi ở VN, những cái bất công, đói khổ của dân chúng tôi rõ gấp ngàn ngàn lần so với các ông - những ng chỉ nhìn qua hình ảnh và những dòng chữ. Các ông không cần phải cho chúng tôi biết cái gì nó đang xảy ra. Tốt nhất nếu muốn thì các ông hãy làm gì đó đi chứ đừng mãi là những dòng copy paste. Các ông định dạy cho chúng tôi biết về cái mà chúng tôi phải chịu đựng nó ư, thế hóa ra các ông cũng chỉ là những kẻ giáo điều lý thuyết suông.

Chúng tôi nhận thức được những sự bất công giả dối cũng có nghĩa là chúng tôi ko cần những luận điệu vô hồn.


----------



## yeuvungtau

FRESH AIR said:


> Ông tham gia nhầm 4rum rồi, tốt nhất qua mấy trang chính trị mà nói. Chúng tôi ở VN, những cái bất công, đói khổ của dân chúng tôi rõ gấp ngàn ngàn lần so với các ông - những ng chỉ nhìn qua hình ảnh và những dòng chữ. Các ông không cần phải cho chúng tôi biết cái gì nó đang xảy ra. Tốt nhất nếu muốn thì các ông hãy làm gì đó đi chứ đừng mãi là những dòng copy paste. Các ông định dạy cho chúng tôi biết về cái mà chúng tôi phải chịu đựng nó ư, thế hóa ra các ông cũng chỉ là những kẻ giáo điều lý thuyết suông.
> 
> Chúng tôi nhận thức được những sự bất công giả dối cũng có nghĩa là chúng tôi ko cần những luận điệu vô hồn.


Đúng đó FA , :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## KoolKool

chuẩn cmnr!


----------



## going-higher

FRESH AIR said:


> Ông tham gia nhầm 4rum rồi, tốt nhất qua mấy trang chính trị mà nói. Chúng tôi ở VN, những cái bất công, đói khổ của dân chúng tôi rõ gấp ngàn ngàn lần so với các ông - những ng chỉ nhìn qua hình ảnh và những dòng chữ. Các ông không cần phải cho chúng tôi biết cái gì nó đang xảy ra. Tốt nhất nếu muốn thì các ông hãy làm gì đó đi chứ đừng mãi là những dòng copy paste. Các ông định dạy cho chúng tôi biết về cái mà chúng tôi phải chịu đựng nó ư, thế hóa ra các ông cũng chỉ là những kẻ giáo điều lý thuyết suông.
> 
> Chúng tôi nhận thức được những sự bất công giả dối cũng có nghĩa là chúng tôi ko cần những luận điệu vô hồn.


Cuoi cung co 1 member chiu khong noi phai len tieng. Hoan ho FA! FA muon nam! :banana: :lol:


----------



## chinatown

FRESH AIR said:


> Ông tham gia nhầm 4rum rồi, tốt nhất qua mấy trang chính trị mà nói. Chúng tôi ở VN, những cái bất công, đói khổ của dân chúng tôi rõ gấp ngàn ngàn lần so với các ông - những ng chỉ nhìn qua hình ảnh và những dòng chữ. Các ông không cần phải cho chúng tôi biết cái gì nó đang xảy ra. Tốt nhất nếu muốn thì các ông hãy làm gì đó đi chứ đừng mãi là những dòng copy paste. Các ông định dạy cho chúng tôi biết về cái mà chúng tôi phải chịu đựng nó ư, thế hóa ra các ông cũng chỉ là những kẻ giáo điều lý thuyết suông.
> 
> Chúng tôi nhận thức được những sự bất công giả dối cũng có nghĩa là chúng tôi ko cần những luận điệu vô hồn.


Tu Do đã nhận là phụ nữ mà :lol:


----------



## FRESH AIR

going-higher said:


> Cuoi cung co 1 member chiu khong noi phai len tieng. Hoan ho FA! FA muon nam! :banana: :lol:


Ak ak:bash::bash:

Tính em thẳng, cù nhây hoài ko hay :nuts:


----------



## KoolKool

FRESH AIR said:


> Ak ak:bash::bash:
> 
> Tính em thẳng, cù nhây hoài ko hay :nuts:


hú hồn! cứ tưởng anh air copy and paste ở đâu!^^


----------



## FRESH AIR

KoolKool said:


> hú hồn! cứ tưởng anh air copy and paste ở đâu!^^


Ta ko thiếu chữ đến nỗi vài dòng viết ko dc.


----------



## Tu Do

going-higher said:


> Cuoi cung co 1 member chiu khong noi phai len tieng. Hoan ho FA! FA muon nam! :banana: :lol:


Nói như Fresh air là không đúng.* Tôi để trong Skybar , không để bậy bạ sai chỗ .

Chuyện không liên quan gì Fresh air, đừng có xen vào .
*
Xem ai hoan hô Fresh air : going-higher con cháu cán bộ Đảng có tiền du học bên Mỹ .


----------



## kt

Có lẽ nên dành riêng một thread cho Tu Do,thread đó thích nói gì,copy & pase gì theo ý của bác (chị) ấy thì post,còn các thread khác thì có vẻ anh em không welcome cho lắm


----------



## Tu Do

Đồng chí kt lại xuyên tạc nữa rôì.


Cái mà tôi thăc´ măc´ là thread Chính phủ tăng giá trong Skybar bị cháu ngoan của Bác dơì đâu và che bơt´ đi , trong khi các threads dù là lá cải không trí não ví dụ hot girls hot boys thì để lại .


----------



## thantoanthang

Hết hồn. Tưởng bị banned rồi chứ. Tự nhiên mở cái hotspot shield lên thì bị ngay cái thông báo Admin ban IP rồi. Hic. Mod cho em hỏi sao tự nhiên em bị như dzậy?


----------



## jojo_80

thantoanthang said:


> Hết hồn. Tưởng bị banned rồi chứ. Tự nhiên mở cái hotspot shield lên thì bị ngay cái thông báo Admin ban IP rồi. Hic. Mod cho em hỏi sao tự nhiên em bị như dzậy?


 Không làm gì mờ ám thì sợ cái chi chi. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KoolKool

ôi,giá như bác Tu Do mà dễ thương như chị kohler thì hay bik mấy


----------



## Tu Do

Có dễ thương đây nữa mà KoolKool rủ thì mâý ai mà dám chơi vơí KoolKool chư´.  KoolKool cũng có khi dễ thương, tuy nhiên xem ra ngươì ta vẫn ngại .

Ở mâý nươc´dân chủ, chơi vơí con cảnh sát thì không sao, tuy nhiên ở CHXHCNVN, mà nghe công an là thiên hạ nghĩ tơí guồng máy áp đặt quyền tự do ngôn luận và nhà tù, nêú anh nói ra trươc´ công chúng những điêù bình thường mà dân nhiêù nươc´ khác có thể nói .


----------



## KoolKool

Tu Do said:


> Có dễ thương đây nữa mà KoolKool rủ thì mâý ai mà dám chơi vơí KoolKool chư´.  KoolKool cũng có khi dễ thương, tuy nhiên xem ra ngươì ta vẫn ngại .
> 
> Ở mâý nươc´dân chủ, chơi vơí con cảnh sát thì không sao, tuy nhiên ở CHXHCNVN, mà nghe công an là thiên hạ nghĩ tơí guồng máy áp đặt quyền tự do ngôn luận và nhà tù, nêú anh nói ra trươc´ công chúng những điêù bình thường mà dân nhiêù nươc´ khác có thể nói .


hô wow! cmt của bác tu do dễ thương ghê ^^


----------



## FRESH AIR

Tu Do said:


> Nói như Fresh air là không đúng. Tôi để trong Skybar , không để bậy bạ sai chỗ .
> 
> Các tập đoàn Nhà nươc´ lên giá nhiêù rôì xuông´ giá một chút, rôì lâý đà lên giá nhiêù. Nêú không ghi lại thì ngươì ta dễ dàng quên điêù đó.
> Hỏi ngươì Việt thì họ chỉ cho là khi đi chợ thì vật giá lên, chư´không để ý là các tập đoàn Nhà nươc´ và cơ quan chính phủ tăng nhiêù giá và lệ phí, làm cho các thư´khác tăng theo.
> 
> Bởi vì các tập đoàn Nhà nươc´ dùng mánh lên giá rôì xuông´giá, khi xuông´ thì thiên hạ mừng quá trơì. Cái trò mập mờ đánh lận con đen, cho nên thiên hạ còn niềm tin vào đảng và tương lai XHCN.
> 
> Nhưng mà tổng kêt´ về lâu dài thì thâý là chê´độ này moi bao nhiêu là tiền của dân.
> 
> *Fresh air chỉ ráng im mà chịu,* tuy nhiên Fresh air không làm cho ngươì khác thâý là chịu vì ai, vì cái gì . Trong khi đảng dùng mánh thì Freshair làm gì để làm rõ mánh khóe kia ?
> 
> 
> Xem ai hoan hô Fresh air : going-higher con cháu cán bộ Đảng có tiền du học bên Mỹ .
> 
> 
> Sẳn mục này là mục giơí thiệu thì nhận xét vê` avatar .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nhìn avatar thì thâý tính cách chưa thật sự trưởng thành* .


Nếu TD là ng đã đủ lớn và có đọc sách thì ko phát ngôn như thế, đúng là ở xứ văn minh ko phải ai cũng có đủ sự hiểu biết.

Tôi là ai, tính cách tôi như thế nào thì có nhiều bạn bè trên SSC *đang sống tại VN* hiểu, tôi ko cần những kẻ ở tít đâu hiểu dùm, và những kẽ đánh giá ng khác qua 1 cái ảnh vô thưởng vô phạt thì não của họ tư duy đến cỡ nào cũng dễ thấy được

Xin thưa với TD rằng tôi ở VN, tôi ko chấp nhận với hiện tại đất nc, tôi có những phản ứng của mình - lẽ tất nhiên tôi ko phải đem khoe với TD tôi đã làm những gì, bởi TD chả là cái đinh gì cả.

Nếu Coolink thể hiện tình yêu da diết quê hương của mình qua những bình luận về hình ảnh nơi dứt áo ra đi thì TD thể hiện bằng những loại tuyên truyền vô nghĩa. Những cái tuyên truyền của TD chả khác nào lũ mọi đã từng làm với miền Nam, nếu tiến bộ hơn vui lòng đừng đi theo chúng.
Tôi coi thường những kẽ sống bên ngoài ra rả cái mồm các anh phải thế này thế kia. 

*Nếu muốn tuyên truyền giáo huấn hãy đi sang 4rum khác, vì nơi đây chúng tôi- những người đủ am hiểu, đủ trải nghiệm để ko cần những ng chả có một giây thực tế nói suông, nhạt nhẽo lắm.*


----------



## Tu Do

Làm thanh niên có ngon thì ra nói ngươì Trung Quốc kià.


Chư´ gây vơí đàn bà thì không oai hùng chút nào . 










Đài truyền hình Trung Quốc chiêú cảnh ngư dân CHXHCN Việt Nam vái lạy Trung Quốc, khi tàu Hải quân Trung Quốc đuổi bắt ngư dân Việt Nam. Trung Quốc không dám làm như vậy vơí ngư dân các quôc´gia Đông Á khác


----------



## thantoanthang

jojo_80 said:


> Không làm gì mờ ám thì sợ cái chi chi. :lol::lol::lol:


Không làm gì xấu, nhưng sợ Admin nhậu về say say bấm lộn nút :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tu Do

*Tham nhũng là lợi dụng công quyền cho lợi ích riêng tư (Corruption is the abuse of public power for private gains).

Có thể nói ở đâu có công quyền ở đó đều có nguy cơ cướp bóc và tham nhũng. Công quyền tuyệt đối thì đẻ ra cướp bóc. Công quyền tương đối thì dẫn đến tham nhũng*...

http://www.voanews.com/vietnamese/news/tham-nhung-nguyen-nhan-giai-quyet-06-07-2010-95792214.html
*
Một mạng lươí đặc quyền và giàu có kêt´ nôí vơí nhau trong xư´ xã hội chủ nghĩa này ... Nhiều doanh nghiệp vẫn là một trong các doanh nghiệp Nhà nước trước đây hay là còn có một số quyền sở hữu Nhà nước, và nhất là vẫn còn được điều hành bởi các đảng viên.Nhiêù ngôi vị điều khiển và chủ đạo của khu vực tư nhân được bổ nhiệm bên gia đình bà con, hoặc bạn bè của họ.

An influx of wealth and privilege is shaking up this socialist country....Many "private" businesses are either former state-owned enterprises (SOEs) or still have some state ownership, and most are still run by party members.Most of the controllers of the commanding heights of the private sector are party appointees, their family, or their friends.The Communist Party elite are turning Vietnamese capitalism into a family business.
*
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/01/21/vietnams_new_money

*
Dàn siêu xe trên đường phố Hà Nội*


















Ferrari 









Rolls-Royce Phantom độc nhất Việt Nam với hai màu vàng-trắng.​
http://vnexpress.net/gl/oto-xe-may/2011/10/dan-sieu-xe-tren-duong-pho-ha-noi/

*'Xuất gạo chỉ đủ nhập xe'*​
Báo điện tử Chính phủ mô tả “nhập siêu được kiểm soát có hiệu quả thông qua các chính sách, giải pháp do Chính phủ và các Bộ ngành ban hành, trong đó, riêng việc ban hành và triển khai hiệu quả các biện pháp kiểm soát nhập khẩu đối với nhóm hàng cần hạn chế nhập khẩu”.

Tuy nhiên báo Lao Động cảnh báo thực trạng không thể kiềm chế được “chứng” nhập siêu hàng xa xỉ.

“Cụ thể là nhập khẩu ôtô dưới 9 chỗ nguyên chiếc đạt con số tới hơn 32.000 xe, tăng khoảng 8% so với cùng kỳ; trong khi mặt hàng điện thoại di động và linh kiện tăng tới 74% so với cùng kỳ”. Báo này nói *tính toán đến khoảng tháng 11 năm 2011, Việt Nam xuất khoảng hơn 6 triệu tấn gạo *và đạt gần 4 tỉ USD.

“Theo các chuyên gia thì đây đúng là sự trả giá”.

“*Bởi hàng chục triệu nông dân trên toàn Việt Nam làm lụng vất vả để xuất khẩu được lượng gạo và lượng tiền chỉ bằng đúng số tiền nhập ôtô và điện thoại di động*”.

Điểm đáng chú ý là “nếu so sánh với số tiền *khoảng 10 tỉ USD nhập khẩu hàng xa xỉ trong năm 2010 thì số tiền gần 14 tỉ nhập khẩu hàng xa xỉ năm 2011* vẫn thực sự là điều đáng cảnh báo”, báo Lao Động bình luận.

Bộ trưởng Bộ Công Thương Vũ Huy Hoàng được truyền thông Việt Nam trích dẫn nói cảnh báo thâm hụt thương mại vẫn có thể lên đến 13 tỷ USD vào năm 2012.

Theo AFP, Việt Nam là một trong những nước hiện chịu mức lạm phát cao nhất thế giới - đạt 18,13% vào tháng 12 tính theo năm - và chính phủ của Thủ tướng Nguyễn Tấn Dũng coi chống lạm phát là ưu tiên cao nhất trong kế hoạch phát triển kinh tế - xã hội của đất nước cho năm 2012. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/vietnamese/business/2011/12/111228_vn_trade_deficit.shtml


*Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long xuất khẩu 6,1 triệu tấn gạo 
*

http://www.kinhte24h.com/?a=TW&tw=VIEW&view=NEWS&category_id=13&new_id=83419










Thu hoạch cá tra ở ĐBSCL.

*Năm 2011, Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long xuất khẩu trên 600.000 tấn cá tra*

4/1/2012 8:27:23 AM

Theo ngành thương mại các tỉnh Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long (ĐBSCL), các tỉnh nuôi nhiều cá tra trong vùng vừa xuất khẩu 53.000 tấn, nâng tổng lượng cá tra xuất trong năm 2011 lên 607.000 tấn. Tổng giá trị đạt trên 1,67 tỉ USD, vượt chỉ tiêu đề ra trên 50 triệu USD và cao hơn năm 2010 hơn 200 triệu USD.

http://www.pnn.vn/NewsDetails.aspx?ID=12633&GroupID=51


----------



## FRESH AIR

Tu Do said:


> Thì ra FRESH AIR là ngươì Băc´, hèn chi.
> 
> Báo chí Tây Phương cũng nhận định vê` ngươì Băc´ và chê´độ cộng sản.
> 
> Có gì đây nữa, dù phàn nàn thì họ vẫn muôn´giữ nó .
> 
> Ngay ông Coolink cũng vậy. Phàn nàn thì phàn nàn, tuy nhiên ông ta không muôn´ làm cách mạng lật đổ chê´độ cộng sản. :


Sao càng nói lại càng thấy TD là ng thiếu hiểu biết thế nhỉ, ở đâu ra tôi là người Bắc thế nhỉ, ko lẽ ở xứ văn minh TD lại đi làm nghề thầy bói ah. Đi hỏi khắp cái 4rum này tôi là ng miền nào nhé, có kẻ ko gặp một lần, ko wen biết, ko chút manh mối mà chụp mũ phán bừa.

Người có tri thức ng ta đánh giá vấn đề trên sự tư duy logic chứ ko phải cảm quan, vài đối thoại ngắn tôi đủ hiểu TD là ng có tư duy như thế nào rồi...


----------



## FRESH AIR

Chụp mũ, phán bừa, nói suông... phong cách của TD ko hơn gì đám quan vô lại hiện nay cả. Nếu muốn phủ định một sự vật hiện tượng thì cái phủ định phải hội đủ những yếu tố đối lập mang tính tiến bộ, ko ai cần một sự thay thế mang tính đồng dạng.


----------



## Tu Do

> *Giàu lên ở một xã hội 'bất bình thường'
> 
> ... Vậy mà ở đây, một căn nhà tính ra thì có khi năm, bảy đến gần chục triệu đôla. Dân Hà Nội vào mua rất nhiều.* *Trong khi Hà Nội không phải là một trong vùng phát triển kinh tế, khiến tôi suy nghĩ tại sao dân Hà Nội nhiều tiền đến như thế.*
> 
> Điều đó không bình thường trong xã hội của mình, chứng tỏ rằng đồng tiền luân chuyển, sinh ra trong xã hội ở Việt Nam hiện nay có điều gì không bình thường. Người ta làm giàu bằng những con đường không minh bạch, không rõ ràng...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/vietnamese/vietnam/2012/03/120309_nguyenngoc_nouveauriche.shtml


Thuê đoàn vũ công Opera de Paris Theatre tập cả tháng cho một show cho hợp sở thích và đề tài riêng cho ngươì Việt và vé máy bay, khách sạn cho họ qua Hà Nội biểu diễn vậy thì cũng phải ít ra là 100.000 đô la ... 

*Các ngôi sao vũ công Pháp trình diễn ở Hà Nội

French ballet stars to perform in Hanoi
*

Ballet dancers Dorothee Gilbert and Stephane Bullion from the Opera de Paris Theatre will join artists from the Viet Nam Opera and Ballet Theatre in one performance only next Monday....

The full programme was choreographed by Jean-Paul Gravier and Bertrand d'At, Director of the France National du Rhin Theatre during one month of intense work. The performance will take place at 8pm, next Monday at the Ha Noi Opera House.


http://www.daylife.com/article/0d1f87v0mf7TD?q=Entertainment

http://news.asiaone.com/News/Latest+News/Showbiz/Story/A1Story20111006-303555.html
*
Giá vé có thể lên trên một trăm mâý chục đô la 1 vé, vậy mà họ thường xuyên xài mát tay ghê . *

*
Hà Nội : Đường dây gái gọi 500 USD

Giá đi tour thường ở mức 500 USD mỗi ngày, khách bao ăn ở. Đặc biệt, một số cán bộ biến chất mỗi khi đi nước ngoài cũng liên lạc với Hà Vi nhờ cô này sắp xếp cho "hàng xách tay" đem theo.*

http://us.24h.com.vn/news/detail/51...-500-USD-Nam-duoc-danh-tinh-nhieu-dai-gia.24h

Chỉ chọn khách “trí thức, thành đạt”

...*Trong đó, không ít người là cán bộ công chức cũng là khách hàng của đường dây này*.

http://phunudep.com.vn/NewsDetail.aspx?itemId=7778&116$CatId=2&122$CatId=2


..no-one said anything about *other pastimes popular with male government officials, such as drinking, visiting karaoke parlours and brothels and tennis*....

Financial Times

http://blogs.ft.com/beyond-brics/2011/10/19/vietnam-comrades-face-golf-ban/#axzz1bRae9qzo


*Dàn siêu xe Hà Nội*










Trong dàn siêu xe tham gia buổi trình diễn tại Hà Nội, còn thiếu khá nhiều "gương mặt". Tuy nhiên, vẫn có đủ những cái tên đình đám trong làng siêu xe như *Ferrari 458 Italia, Ferrari California, Ferrari F430 và Lamborghini LP560. Ngoài ra, còn phải kể đến Aston Martin DB9, Aston Martin Rapide, Bently GT Continental và Rolls-Royce Phantom.*











http://www.tin247.com/dot_mat_voi_hang_chuc_sieu_xe_dieu_hanh_tai_ha_noi-14-21782980.html










*Audi R8 biển tứ quý 5 bất ngờ gặp trục trặc, bốc khói nghi ngút trên đường Nguyễn Du, Hà Nội*

*Đoàn Hà Nội gồm các chiếc Rolls-Royce Phantom* 










*Ferrari *458 đỏ nổi bật giữa dàn xe "khủng".










*5 chiếc Bentley* đủ các màu sắc từ đỏ, xám, đen…










*Bentley* vàng.










Đoàn dừng lại tại hầm chui đại lộ Thăng Long.










*Bentley đen dẫn đầu đoàn tiến quân vào Đà Nẵng.*

http://www.tin247.com/ngam_dan_sieu_xe_ha_noi_nhap_hanh_trinh_car_passion-14-21819335.html










*Tập hợp và phô trương sự hùng hậu. 

Ferrari, Lamborghini, Mercedes, Audi, BMW, Aston Martin, Bentley, Rolls-Royce Phantom* ...

http://www.tin247.com/dan_sieu_xe_viet_khoe_ve_dep_tren_dinh_deo_ngang-14-21819547.html

http://vn.news.yahoo.com/dàn-siêu-xe-trên-đường-phố-hà-nội-041900464.html


----------



## FRESH AIR

Tu Do said:


> Đọc từ ngữ mà ai dùng là rõ ngươì đó từ đâu.
> 
> 
> Quan sát thì thâý trong 10 ngươì Băc´ thì 7 - 8 là muôn´giữ chê´độ, cho dù hài lòng hay không. 1 - 2 thì không có ý kiên´ và 0 - 1 thì không thể châp´ nhận tình trạng.
> 
> Nghĩa là trong 100 ngươì Băc´thì dươí 10 ngươì là không thể châp´ nhận, còn mâý ngươì kia thì là muôn´giữ chê´độ (cho dù hài lòng hay không), và một ít không có ý kiên´.


Tôi thì chỉ thấy cái văn phong của TD nó không dc rõ ràng. TD quan sát ở đâu, nếu kết luận của TD dc lấy từ một hàm thì mẫu lựa chọn là tập hợp những cá nhân mang những đặc tính cần xem xét. TD nghiên cứu cái này ở đâu, quan sát ai, số mẫu lựa chọn như thế nào. Nếu một ng tiến bộ và theo trường phái cấp tiến - có học thức đủ thì đừng dùng những cái áp đặt rẻ tiền.

Chính những ng thiếu hiểu biết như TD nên những kẻ đó lại quay ngược co6g kích, để thấy rằng những đối tượng như TD cũng chẳng tốt đẹp gì

Và xin nhắc lại từ ông bà cho tới họ hàng nhà tôi chẳng có ai dính dáng gì tới miền Bắc. Tôi rất ghét những thằng thầy bói xem voi, ngôn từ nói thế nào là quyền của họ, lại đến lượt cấm vận sử dụng từ ngữ à.

Đừng có giờ cái thói áp đặt nhé, khi nói một vấn đề phải có bằng chứng. Nếu chứng minh dc tôi là ng Bắc tôi sẽ xin lỗi và tôn TD là thánh. Ngược lại ko chứng minh dc, nói nhảm hoài thì TD chỉ là mụ đàn bà bán cá và biến ra khỏi cái 4rum này đi nhé.

Những kẻ mở mồm tiến bộ mà cứ tư tưởng đặc vùng miền thế thì chỉ là dạng vứt đi.


----------



## Tu Do

Tu Do said:


> *Tham nhũng là lợi dụng công quyền cho lợi ích riêng tư (Corruption is the abuse of public power for private gains).
> 
> Có thể nói ở đâu có công quyền ở đó đều có nguy cơ cướp bóc và tham nhũng. Công quyền tuyệt đối thì đẻ ra cướp bóc. Công quyền tương đối thì dẫn đến tham nhũng*...
> 
> http://www.voanews.com/vietnamese/news/tham-nhung-nguyen-nhan-giai-quyet-06-07-2010-95792214.html


*Ai đang "gom" biệt thự tại Đà Nẵng? *


> *Cao ốc, khu biệt thự đang mọc lên như nấm, nhưng người Đà Nẵng ít dám bén mảng, vì giá quá cao, nó chỉ đáp ứng nhu cầu tìm kiếm “thiên đường” của các đại gia từ Hà Nội *và TP HCM.
> 
> Bởi thế, nhiều khu biệt thự chưa khởi công đã có đến 80% mặt bằng được khách hàng từ hai địa phương này đăng ký.
> 
> Ông Hồ Quang Dũng - TGĐ Cty Indochina Riverside Towers về thị trường BĐS Đà Nẵng cho biết: c*hỉ có khoảng 20% người Đà Nẵng có đủ điều kiện mua căn hộ tại các dự án đã được xây dựng tại Đà Nẵng.* Ngay cả mặt bằng xây trụ sở cho thuê với các DN tại Đà Nẵng rất khó tiếp cận, chỉ có tại TP HCM và Hà Nội đủ điều kiện. Đơn cử, giá thuê văn phòng tại Vĩnh Trung Plaza và Indochina Riverside Towers chỉ dao động từ 15 đến 21 USD/m2/tháng, bằng 1/2 so với Hà Nội và TP HCM. *Căn hộ đắt, văn phòng đắt chưa mua nổi, thì DN và người dân Đà Nẵng khó mà mua nổi biệt thự.*
> *
> 
> Xây nhà”cho người khác ở
> *
> Hiện Đà Nẵng có trên 10 dự án biệt thự và khu nghỉ dưỡng đang được thi công, chủ yếu nằm trên trên tuyến biển Sơn Trà – Điện Ngọc và vịnh Liên Chiểu. Lớn nhất là dự án Khu đô thị Quốc tế Đa Phước do Daewon Cantavil đầu tư với 40 ha. Giá thấp nhất cho một biệt thự lên tới 4 tỉ và giá cao nhất lên tới 1,5 triệu USD...
> 
> Sự kiện cuối tháng 8 Cty VinaCapital Real Estate chính thức tổ chức khai trương 3 căn biệt thự mẫu và chính thức công bố kết quả bán hàng dự án The Ocean Villas tại Đà Nẵng cho thấy, mặc dù giá biệt thự tại The Ocean Villas cao ngất ngưởng từ 350.000 USD đến trên 800.000 USD... thế nhưng nhà đầu tư công bố đã có gần 80% ngôi biệt thự của giai đoạn 1 đã được khách hàng đăng ký để giữ chỗ. *Trong số biệt thự đã có chủ, thì có tới 80% là đại gia từ Hà Nội*, 10% đại gia TP HCM, 10% là Việt kiều. Tương tự, ông Hồ Quang Dũng cho biết, có *80% khách hàng mua căn hộ Idochina Riverside Tower là người Hà Nội *và TP HCM hoặc người nước ngoài.
> 
> Ông Bùi Thiện Cảnh - Trưởng đại diện FPT tại Đà Nẵng, một doanh nhân từ Hà Nội, chuyển gia đình vào Đà Nẵng sinh sống đã phân tích rất rõ rằng: Đà Nẵng là mảnh đất có đủ các yếu tố “thiên thời, địa lợi, nhân hòa” cho các đại gia đến “trú chân”. *Các nhà đầu tư nhắm vào Đà Nẵng không phải để phục vụ người Đà Nẵng mà phục vụ những người có nhu cầu* từ hai đầu đất nước ...



http://landtoday.net/vn/doanhnghiep/19472/index.aspx
http://tintuc.xalo.vn/00-2124754591...gQFjAE&usg=AFQjCNG5EP0afP_5LAJ4AyHluRKy5zYM6A


*Người Hà Nội đứng đầu sở hữu biệt thự tại Đà Nẵng *



> ,
> *Những người Việt Nam giàu có là đối tượng khách hàng chính của các dự án biệt thự và căn hộ tại Đà Nẵng. Lượng khách mua từ Hà Nội chiếm tỷ trọng cao nhất, tới gần 80%*, còn khách mua từ TP. H CM chiếm khoảng 13%...
> 
> Thông tin trên vừa được Savills Việt Nam công bố trong bản tổng kết thị trường bất động sản Đà Nẵng tính đến tháng 8/2010.
> 
> Trong đó, ghi nhận từ những dự án biệt thự và căn hộ do phòng kinh doanh của Savills tại Đà Nẵng cung cấp cũng cho thấy phần lớn khách mua ưu tiên sở hữu một căn *biệt thự trước biển. Lựa chọn tiếp theo của họ là biệt thự gần biển *mặc dù có thể không có hướng nhìn ra biển.
> 
> Chính tâm lý, đặc điểm tiêu dùng này đã khiến cho giá mỗi căn biệt thự tại Đà Nẵng – khác với các thị trường khác, là không phụ thuộc quá nhiều vào diện tích nền mà chủ yếu dựa vào vị trí và hướng nhìn.
> 
> Điều này lý giải tại sao với giá bán sơ cấp trung bình của các dự án biệt thự (được chủ đầu tư đưa ra) dao động từ 800-3.900 USD/m2, 8 dự án biệt thự với tổng số hơn 600 căn tại Đà Nẵng tính đến quý II/2010 – tất cả đều nằm dọc bãi biển Đà Nẵng (quận Ngũ Hành Sơn).
> 
> Mảng căn hộ cũng hút khách không kém khi hai dự án là Indochina Tower và Đà Nẵng Plaza trong số 11 dự án (tổng cung khoảng 2.300 căn hộ) của thị trường hiện đã bán hết hoàn toàn. Giá bán sơ cấp trung bình trên thị trường được ghi nhận dao động từ 750-3.000 USD/m2.


http://www.tinmoi.vn/Nguoi-Ha-Noi-dung-dau-so-huu-biet-thu-tai-Da-Nang-08189290.html


----------



## Tu Do

*Nơi mà tiền thu thuê´và lệ phí cả nươc´ gởi về, tiền vay nợ nươc´ ngoài vào ngân sách trung ương, cũng là nơi có thể tham nhũng bòn rút nhiêù nhât´, nơi mà xài sang nhât´ .*


> Ngày cập nhật 31/05/2012
> *
> Dân Hà thành tậu cún ngoại ngàn USD: Chơi không tiếc tiền!*
> 
> *Để sở hữu một chú chó becgie thuần chủng Đức (GSD) với các chỉ số sinh học đẹp, sở hữu những tính cách đặc trưng của loài, có người chơi sẵn lòng chi tới gần 7.500 USD, tương đương gần 160 triệu đồng.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Cún ngoại bay vé VIP ngàn đô
> *
> GSD được nuôi và huấn luyện ở trong hơn 700 trại nuôi chuyên nghiệp trên khắp nước Đức. Phổ biến ở Đức như vậy, nhưng để đưa được một GSD và "chất lượng cao" về đến Việt Nam, lòng đam mê là điều không thể thiếu, nhưng tiền là thứ không được... tiếc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiền vận chuyển một con GSD từ Đức về Việt Nam ngang ngửa vé máy bay hạng economy.
> 
> Bên cạnh đó, tiền vận chuyển một GSD từ Đức về Việt Nam trung bình dao động từ 1.000-1.500 EU (1.900 USD) tương đương gần 40 triệu VNĐ.
> 
> Như vậy, chỉ tính sơ bộ, để sở hữu một chú GSD với các chỉ số sinh học đẹp, và được đào tạo cơ bản để sở hữu những tính cách đặc trưng của loài, anh HS đã *chi tới gần 6.000 EU (7.500 USD)*, tương đương gần 160 triệu đồng. Giá trị của mỗi GSD sau khi về Việt Nam còn tiếp tục tăng theo chất lượng GSD khi trưởng thành cũng như quá trình huấn luyện.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chủ nhân chú GSD mang tên Timo này đã bỏ ra xấp xỉ 7.500 USD (160 triệu đồng) để đưa Timo về đến Việt Nam.


http://m.soha.vn/kinh-doanh/dan-ha-...usd-choi-khong-tiec-tien-2012053108293987.htm
http://f.tin247.com/21966452/Dân+Hà+thành+tậu+cún+ngoại+ngàn+USD:+Chơi+không+tiếc+tiền!.html

Ngày cập nhật 30/03/2012 
*
Hà Nội: Chi 100 triệu đồng cho chó mèo nghỉ “khách sạn”*
*
Một chú chó, mèo "nghỉ đêm" tại phòng VIP khách sạn, chủ nhân của nó sẽ phải trả 1 triệu đồng, một mức giá không hề rẻ song nhiều khách hàng sẵn sàng chi tới 100 triệu đồng để gửi chó lâu dài tại “khách sạn” đặc biệt.

Chi 100 triệu đồng gửi cún cưng
* 
Tìm đến "khách sạn" tọa lạc trên khu đất 2.000m2 cho động vật của ông Nguyễn Bảo Sinh (Hà Nội), chúng tôi không khỏi ngỡ ngàng vì những dịch vụ cung cấp cho những chú chó, mèo không khác gì một khách sạn "đạt chuẩn" thông thường. 

"Khách sạn" cũng được phân hạng với những phòng, khu tùy theo mức giá, từ 150.000 đồng/đêm đến 1 triệu đồng/đêm.









Bên trong phòng có giá 400.000 đồng/đêm









Một góc siêu thị bán trang phục dành cho cho chó, mèo









Một vị khách đưa chú chó cưng đến truyền thuốc​
http://soha.vn/kinh-doanh/ha-noi-chi-100-trieu-dong-cho-cho-meo-nghi-khach-san-20120329083145724.htm


*Người Thủ đô chi 8 triệu đồng/chôn cất chó, mèo*

30/03/2012
*
Với chi phí chôn cất 7,5 – 8 triệu đồng, chủ nhân các chú chó, mèo hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm, khi các con vật cưng được an nghỉ mà không phải bận tâm đến chuyện hương khói. *

Chi phí hỏa táng chó, mèo ở mức 3 triệu đồng, còn chi phí chôn cất ở mức 7,5 triệu đồng – 8 triệu đồng. Chủ nhân của chó, mèo chỉ trả chi phí này một lần duy nhất, ngoài ra không phải bận tâm chuyện hương khói, lễ vật vào ngày Rằm, giỗ…tất cả do trung tâm của ông Sinh lo liệu

http://vn.news.yahoo.com/ng-th-chi-...JjYWE2BHBzdGNhdAMxcGhvdG8EcHQDMXBob3Rv;_ylv=3[/QUOTE]

Các tập đoàn Nhà nươc´ và các cơ quan chính phủ CHXHCNVN tăng nhiêù giá và lệ phí, thì họ lâý đâu ra tiền mà chi nhiêù thật .

Xót xa cho những ngươì dân khác không tiền chửa bệnh khi viện phí tăng nhiêù .


----------



## FRESH AIR

Tu Do said:


> Ngươi Nam và Trung không bao giờ dùng từ mồm mà là "miệng".
> 
> Thay vì mở mồm thì là mở miệng .
> 
> Tại sao FRESH AIR lại phủ nhận mình từ đâu ?


Thế thì cứ một người nói tiếng Anh nhất định ng đó ko phải là dân VN ah. TÔi hỏi ko phải chứ TD có học toán ko, có biết một mệnh đề nó phải có điều kie5n cần và đủ ko.

Tôi phủ nhận ư:lol:, buồn cười quá, càng nói càng thể hiện sự thiếu hiểu biết, thế TD muốn tôi phủ nhận cái nơi tôi sinh ra và lớn lên và nhân nơi nào đó mà TD gán cho tôi để nhận làm quê hương ah lol, tôi muốn hỏi xem cái kẻ đang chụp mũ tôi có gì chứng minh, tôi muốn biết cái kẻ tự xưng đi "Dạy bảo" ng khác ấy sự hiểu biết thế nào, hóa ra cũng như mấy em trẻ trâu trường làng ở cái đất nc này.

Đừng đánh trống lảng nữa, chứng minh đi chứ, ko lẽ giờ tôi dùng một từ dân tộc lại nói tôi dân Campuchia ah, đừng có để ng ta thấy cái bán cầu não trái của mình nó thiếu nếp nhăn như vậy chứ.

Mod Vanboy có đầy đủ infor của ta đấy, vào FB, blog, mail... của ta xem, xem xog rồi biến đi cho dỡ xấu hổ với những ng ở đây.


Buồn cười, một kẻ tri thức chẳng tới đâu lại đi chỉ dạy cho ng khác :lol:


----------



## FRESH AIR

Tu Do said:


> Ngoài ra chuyện dơì thread là chuyện giửa tôi và một ngươì khác.
> 
> Không liên quan gì FRESH AIR, đúng ra thì FRESH AIR không nen xen vào, nêú phụ nữ không yêu câù.


Ủa, nếu TD là xứ văn minh thì phải hiểu cái "Tự do ngôn luận" theo đúng chủ đề chứ, lại giở cái thói phát xít áp đặt rồi chăng.


----------



## Tu Do

> *Sinh hoạt xa hoa lên ngôi: phòng ngủ dát vàng ở Hà Nội*
> 
> Mấy hôm rồi lình sình chuyện hoa hậu, người mẫu bán dâm giữa lúc nền kinh thế suy thoái, lạm phát cao, doanh nghiệp nhà nước chết ngắc ngoải, đời sống khốn khó, nhất là với người nghèo.
> 
> Cùng lúc cũng đầy chuyện quan chức ăn cướp tiền thuế của dân, bị lộ thì đi trốn, dự án dùng tiền tài trợ của nước ngoài thâm hụt mà theo giải thích của lãnh đạo Việt Nam là “do hiểu lầm về cách chi tiêu” khác nhau.
> 
> Giữa lúc an ninh đất nước bị coi thường luôn đặt dưới tiêu chí kiếm tiền bằng mọi cách: bán mặt biển Cam Ranh, Vũng Rô cho người Trung Quốc vào khai thác. Ngoài biển ngư dân bị Trung Quốc cướp tàu, cướp hải sản và thả về trắng tay mà các báo chỉ lên tiếng yếu ớt...
> 
> *Nếu xếp thang bậc cho cơn thèm khát tiền thì quan chức đứng số Một. Họ bất chấp tất cả để lao vào kiếm tiền, các nhiệm kỳ chưa đủ còn bố trí cả vợ, con cùng tham gia. Hầu như không có quan chức nghèo, chỉ chưa là tất cả các quan chức đều có thể gọi là tỷ phú đô la mà thôi.
> 
> Hiếm có vợ con quan chức nào nghèo và không được học hành đây đó ở các nước phát triển. Thói xa hoa đã trở thành thương hiệu, đẳng cấp cho những người có tiền*...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/vietnamese/forum/2012/06/120607_thuylinh_comment.shtml


----------



## Tu Do

FRESH AIR said:


> Ủa, nếu TD là xứ văn minh thì phải hiểu cái "Tự do ngôn luận" theo đúng chủ đề chứ, lại giở cái thói phát xít áp đặt rồi chăng.


Không đúng. Khi ngươì ta không nói vơí mình thì đừng có chen vào.

Hay là vì tôi kêu cháu ngoan của Bác bên VN khi hỏi về thread của tôi thì có ngươì cảm thâý mình là cháu ngoan của Bác cho nên lên tiếng giùm .


Giờ này là 2 giờ sáng bên VN .


----------



## FRESH AIR

Tu Do said:


> Như vậy mà còn ráng phủ nhận . Ngoài ra lại kêu một ngươì sinh ra từ nhỏ bên Canada thì làm sao mà rõ từ ngữ nào từ vùng nào .
> 
> Là ngươì Bắc cũng có cái hay . Tuy nhiên nêú không nhận mình là ngươì Bắc thì thôi.
> 
> Tơí hôì sinh hoạt hội họp SSC ngoài đơì và quen bà con thân nhân thì cũng rõ thôi.





Tu Do said:


> Không đúng. Khi ngươì ta không nói vơí mình thì đừng có chen vào.
> 
> Hay là vì tôi kêu cháu ngoan của Bác bên VN khi hỏi về thread của tôi thì có ngươì cảm thâý mình là cháu ngoan của Bác cho nên lên tiếng giùm .
> 
> 
> Giờ này là 2 giờ sáng bên VN .


Ủa, đây là đối thoại mở, đâu phải cuuộc tiêp chuyện 2 ng trong một ngữ cảnh riêng tư ngoài đợi thực. Khi một vấn đề mở tức là một vấn đề - một câu chuyện - một tình huống đặt ra bởi chủ thể nào đó thì mọi ng ai cũng có thể bàn luận. Khi nào trong Private message mà tôi xen vào thì tất nhiên là ko dc phép.

Tôi thường thức khuya để đọc sách và học tập nên tôi cũng có chút tri thức sống, ko phải những con sâu chỉ biết vạch lá.

Tôi thây lạ tại sao một kẻ tự nhận là văn minh tự do lại giáo điều hơn cả lũ VC. 
Một kẻ vớ vẩn áp đặt tôi rắng:"Mày là người miền này, mày ko dc cãi", ơ hay, TD nghĩ mình là cái gì thế nhỉ :lol:

Nếu là ng VN thì TD nên biết câu này "Nói có sách, mách có chứng", chẳng phải khi trích một vấn đề ng ta phải dẫn link kèm theo hay sao. 

Tôi thấy buồn cười, chính xác là cười khinh bỉ vì trên 4rum này cả cái SSC saigon bao nhiêu mem, bao nhiêu lần gặp mặt, kể cả các mem những nơi khác cũng đã vài lần gặp nhau bên ngoài, đấy mới là những ng biết tôi từ đâu, vùng miền nào.

Nói thế đâu có nghĩa tôi kỳ thị ng miền Bắc nhỉ, tôi chỉ kỳ thị những kẻ thiển cận thiếu hiểu biết như TD vậy đó.

Và cũng nhắc lại lần nữa điều đã nói: Hãy chứng mình điều TD đã áp đặt cho tôi, nếu ko thì cũng chỉ là phường trẻ trâu xứ người thôi.

Tôi tôn trọng Coolink vì anh ta dù nói nhiều nhưng cái nỗi nhớ quê hương mãnh liệt nó thể hiện qua những bức ảnh, những hoài niệm và sự tìm hiểu về cái thực tại phát triển.

*Khi tình yêu quê hương đủ lớn, họ sẽ có những ng bạn. Khi đội lốt những độg cơ khác, họ mãi chỉ lạc lõng một mình. Tất nhiên trên cái 4rum này ko ai coi TD là bạn, dù họ phe nào, vùng miền nào. Dơn giản vì TD ko có tình yêu về cái nơi mình đang "Dạy dỗ", những dòng copy vô hồn ng ta chỉ kéo nhanh con chuột để khỏi lag cái computer. *


----------



## Tu Do

Tu Do said:


> *
> Một mạng lươí đặc quyền và giàu có kêt´ nôí vơí nhau trong xư´ xã hội chủ nghĩa này ... Nhiều doanh nghiệp vẫn là một trong các doanh nghiệp Nhà nước trước đây hay là còn có một số quyền sở hữu Nhà nước, và nhất là vẫn còn được điều hành bởi các đảng viên.Nhiêù ngôi vị điều khiển và chủ đạo của khu vực tư nhân được bổ nhiệm bên gia đình bà con, hoặc bạn bè của họ.
> 
> An influx of wealth and privilege is shaking up this socialist country....Many "private" businesses are either former state-owned enterprises (SOEs) or still have some state ownership, and most are still run by party members.Most of the controllers of the commanding heights of the private sector are party appointees, their family, or their friends.The Communist Party elite are turning Vietnamese capitalism into a family business.
> *
> http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/01/21/vietnams_new_money


 Hà Nội :
*Đại gia Việt uống rượu pha vàng lá

Từ uống rượu... dát vàng*


> Anh Nguyễn Hoàng Anh (chủ một công ty cổ phần ở Mỹ Đình, Hà Nội) hào hứng kể: Dịp Tết vừa rồi, anh đặt mua vài thùng rượu dát vàng để đi tặng khách hàng VIP. Ngoài tặng khách hàng, anh Tuấn còn để lại hai thùng (12 chai) để dành Tết đãi bạn bè.
> 
> "Rượu dát vàng không phải là rượu ngoại mạnh nhưng ngày Tết ngồi nhâm nhi với bạn bè ly rượu có những lá vàng nổi lên thì ai cũng thích. Lá vàng còn tượng trưng cho sự may mắn, sang năm mới nhiều tài, lộc. Vị rượu dễ uống, phụ nữ cũng dùng được. Khi uống rượu thả thêm mấy viên đá thì nhìn ly rượu không ai cưỡng nổi", anh Anh chia sẻ.
> 
> Hiện giá mỗi chai rượu dát vàng tùy từng loại. Loại rượu dát vàng được nhiều người ưa chuộng nhất được nhập khẩu từ Đức, có giá bán từ 1,3 - 1,5 triệu đồng một chai tùy cửa hàng.
> 
> Anh Đức, chủ một shop rượu ngoại online cho biết: Từ 1,2 năm nay, giới thượng lưu rất ưa chuộng loại rượu dát vàng này. Ngoài ra, loại rượu với độ cồn 43,5%, thể tích 750ml, xuất xứ từ Ý cũng được nhiều đấng mày râu lựa chọn vì nhiều quý ông cho rằng có thẻ giúp cường dương, bổ thận. Giá nhiều chai rượu dát vàng lên tới 7 triệu đồng...
> 
> *.... đến làm đẹp bằng vàng*
> 
> *Ngoài ăn uống, trào lưu làm đẹp bằng... vàng cũng đàn nở rộ trong giới nhà giàu Việt. Hiện, một số thẩm mỹ viện lớn ở Hà Nội đã "cập nhật" dịch vụ đắp mặt nạ bằng vàng lá 24 cara. Giá mỗi lần đắp lên tới vài triệu đồng* tùy từng thương hiệu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tại thẩm mỹ viện Việt Mỹ (Hà Nội), một lần đắp mặt nạ dưỡng da bằng vàng có giá 1,8 triệu đồng... Hiện tại chỉ có một vài spa ở Hà Nội có thứ mỹ phẩm xa xỉ này ...
> 
> Chị Thu (Mỗ Lao, Hà Đông, Hà Nội) không ngần ngại chi 30 triệu đồng để tút lại làn da vào dịp cuối năm. ..
> 
> Ở Hà Nội hiện chỉ có một vài thẩm mỹ viện, spa có dịch vụ đắp mặt nạ bằng vàng tuy nhiên việc tò mò về loại mỹ phẩm này khiến nhiều người không ngần ngại bỏ tiền ra thử để thỏa mãn đẳng cấp mong muốn.



http://vn.news.yahoo.com/đại-gia-vi...VmNTU2BHBzdGNhdAMxcGhvdG8EcHQDMXBob3Rv;_ylv=3


----------



## FRESH AIR

Tu Do said:


> Có trích trên kia rôì , mà ông vì sao không thâý thôi .


Trích cái gì nhỉ :lol:, Tôi ko thấy dòng nào nó nói rằng :"Tôi, FA dc xác định là dân Bắc cả" lol . Tôi lại nghi ngờ khả năng đọc hiểu của TD rồi. thế hóa ra police hay các nhà ngôn ngữ học, nhân khẩu học khi nghiên cứu về thành dần dân cư họ dùng cách đấy hả:lol:, càng nói càng thấy thiếu hiểu biết

Và xin thưa, cái từ "Miệng" và "Mồm" ở VN nó không phải là từ chỉ sự khác biệt vùng miền. Từ cực Tây Nam Bộ tới tận biên giớ> Nó ko khác biệt vd như "Bắp" với "Ngô"... Vài cái tiếng Viêt ngày nay nó khác vì hiệu ứng sự di dân. Nói phải có cơ sở khoa học và thực tiễn, hãy dùng cái đầu thay vì 3hi dùng con mắt vài bàn tay để đọc và copy.
Một kẻ nơi xứ người, dùng những bài báo "Ai cũng biết" để giáo huấn ư, quá tởm. Chỉ dùng cái mồm thôi cũng chỉ trích những công dân chính nơi này, TD lấy tư cách gì nhỉ, đã làm dc gì nhỉ.

Nếu TD xem việc copy những bài báo đó là sự thức tỉnh chúng tôi thì chúng tôi ko cân, những ng có tri thức như chúng tôi ko cần những kẻ kém nhận thức hơn mình đi chỉ bảo. 

Nếu có mất mát, nếu có gian khó, nếu có gì đột phá... thì chính chúng tôi- ko ai khác sẽ là những ng chịu cho chính việc đó.
Cái việc TD làm ko khác cái radio của MB ngày xưa tuyên truyền, sau mấy chục năm một kẻ tự xưng tiến bộ lại đi theo phương cách của chính cái mà TD cần phủ định.

Dúng chính cái cần phủ định để phủ định chính nó, một mệnh đề chỉ dành cho những kẻ thiếu nhận thức thực hiện.

Và, hãy chứng minh tôi là dân Bắc đi, chứng minh như cách một police làm với đầy đủ chứng cớ, như thế mới là ng tiến bộ, đừng có cù nhay như một con đàn bà bán cá nữa nhé, đáng khinh lắm.


----------



## bio_calgetri

Tu Do said:


> Thì ra FRESH AIR là ngươì Băc´, hèn chi.
> 
> Báo chí Tây Phương cũng nhận định vê` ngươì Băc´ và chê´độ cộng sản.
> 
> Có gì đây nữa, dù phàn nàn thì họ vẫn muôn´giữ nó .
> 
> Ngay ông Coolink cũng vậy. Phàn nàn thì phàn nàn, tuy nhiên ông ta không muôn´ làm cách mạng lật đổ chê´độ cộng sản. :





Tu Do said:


> Ngươi Nam và Trung không bao giờ dùng từ mồm mà là "miệng".
> 
> Thay vì mở mồm thì là mở miệng .
> 
> Tại sao FRESH AIR lại phủ nhận mình từ đâu ?


Suy luận như vầy là hỏng bét rồi bạn ơi. Đúng là trong miền Nam ít dùng từ "mồm" nhưng nói "không bao giờ" là không đúng, thỉnh thoảng nói cũng đâu có sao.

Đôi lúc dùng 1 từ phổ biến ở 1 nơi nào khác mà suy ra người nói là ở địa phương đó thì quá bậy bạ phi logic.

Phong cách của bạn mang tính áp đặt chụp mũ và cãi cùn nặng quá y như đám trẻ trâu bây giờ vậy, không hợp với cách tranh luận lịch sự đâu.

Muốn "khai sáng" cho mọi người ở VN thì bạn phải chứng tỏ mình hơn họ chứ không thôi sẽ phản tác dụng đó.

Dù sao mình vẫn nghĩ bạn không nên sinh hoạt trong forum này mà nên qua các forum nhiều cháu ngoan hơn post tin tức, ở đây nhiều người gốc gác chế độ cũ lắm nên nói nhiều với họ cũng như không, có khi họ biết nhiều hơn bạn rất nhiều nhưng không nói thôi ^^


----------



## Tu Do

*Nơi mà Trung ương Đảng, nhiêù cán bộ Đảng và gia đình bà con của họ ở thì được đặc biệt đâù tư quá nhiêù .*


> *Đầu tư 190 tỷ USD xây dựng Hà Nội giàu đẹp, hiện đại*
> 
> Theo Quy hoạch tổng thể phát triển KT - XH Hà Nội đến năm 2020, định hướng đến năm 2030 vừa được Thủ tướng Chính phủ phê duyệt, để đạt được những mục tiêu lớn đặt ra, dự kiến nguồn vốn đầu tư toàn xã hội là khoảng 180 - 190 tỷ USD .
> 
> Theo bản quy hoạch Thủ tướng Chính phủ vừa phê duyệt ngày 6/7, tổng nhu cầu vốn đầu tư toàn xã hội thời kỳ 2011 - 2015 dự kiến 1.400 - 1.500 nghìn tỷ đồng (tương đương khoảng 69 - 70 tỷ USD), thời kỳ 2016 - 2020 khoảng 2.500 - 2.600 nghìn tỷ đồng (tương đương khoảng 110 - 120 tỷ USD).
> 
> http://www.baomoi.com/Dau-tu-190-ty-USD-xay-dung-Ha-Noi-giau-dep-hien-dai/148/6584658.epi
> http://www.tin247.com/dau_tu_190_ty_usd_xay_dung_ha_noi_giau_dep,_hien_dai-1-21792100.html


*Xót lòng nhìn những đứa trẻ lượm ăn trái cây thối*


> trái thôí mốc đen vỏ


http://tin180.com/xahoi/phong-su-an...nhin-nhung-dua-tre-luom-an-trai-cay-thoi.html


----------



## vanboy2

Stop right here ''Dude'' Tudo!You already passed your curfew perhaps?:yes:you nick will be in ''banned'' section despite I love the word ''tudo''


----------



## vttnguyen

Tu Do said:


> Làm thanh niên có ngon thì ra nói ngươì Trung Quốc kià.
> 
> 
> Chư´ gây vơí đàn bà thì không oai hùng chút nào .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Đài truyền hình Trung Quốc chiêú cảnh ngư dân CHXHCN Việt Nam vái lạy Trung Quốc, khi tàu Hải quân Trung Quốc đuổi bắt ngư dân Việt Nam. Trung Quốc không dám làm như vậy vơí ngư dân các quôc´gia Đông Á và khác


The ****** came into your land (your house) fucked your people over and you didn't do a god damn thing about it. That's pisses me off. This is another reason why I hated them fucking commies, they just don't give a shit about anybody but themselves.


----------



## vttnguyen

These children obviously are starving and the government donating tons and tons of rice to North Korea and Cuba... That's absolutely brilliant. The commies simply don't give a damn about their own people but their commies buddies.


----------



## coolink

em này ....... 

$Millionaire$
Join Date 
July 28th, 2012 
Total Posts 

mới gởi 1 message "Du. me. may thang chau Bac Ho^`."


----------



## KoolKool

coolink said:


> em này .......
> 
> $Millionaire$
> Join Date
> July 28th, 2012
> Total Posts
> 
> mới gởi 1 message "Du. me. may thang chau Bac Ho^`."



ơ,sao lại gửi bác coolink :>


----------



## Cosaonoivay

I'm not one bit excited and I'm sure I'm not alone , never been , never have anything to do with and never want to associate with ... because every time I see , or hear about this City'name I always see destruction it caused for Saigon and Southern Vietnamese ...just another City banner .


----------



## nguyend

Cosaonoivay said:


> I'm not one bit excited and I'm sure I'm not alone , never been , never have anything to do with and never want to associate with ... because every time I see , or hear about this City'name I always see destruction it caused for Saigon and Southern Vietnamese ...just another City banner .


Yeah, you can fart it up...fart it...fart it...fart it again :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

Cosaonoivay said:


> I'm not one bit excited and I'm sure I'm not alone , never been , never have anything to do with and never want to associate with ... because every time I see , or hear about this City'name I always see destruction it caused for Saigon and Southern Vietnamese ...just another City banner .


cool yourself down,switch your body and mind into other things. play some hard rock music:lol:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

nguyend said:


> Yeah, you can fart it up...fart it...fart it...fart it again :lol:


Yeah why don't you do it you wouldn't be in the US if that wasn't for the Commies , right :lol:


KoolKool said:


> cool yourself down,switch your body and mind into other things. play some hard rock music:lol:


No , nothing like that effect me anymore I'm very alright where I am now :cheers:


----------



## nguyend

KoolKool said:


> cool yourself down,switch your body and mind into other things. play some hard rock music:lol:


Hard Rock is no longer his style. His style is Gangnam Style ...

Ộp ... ộp... ộp... tổ mẻ...tổ mẻ...tổ mẻ...GangNam Style... ộp...ộp...ộp...:lol:


----------



## rokku_san

nguyend said:


> Hard Rock is no longer his style. His style is Gangnam Style ...
> 
> Ộp ... ộp... ộp... tổ mẻ...tổ mẻ...tổ mẻ...GangNam Style... ộp...ộp...ộp...:lol:


Op..Op..Op..Open condom store .... :banana:


----------



## coolink

mấy cái nicks mới trong 2 threads này không biết thuộc loại hiền hay ác?

cứ người mới vào nói chuyên với người mới. chẳng ra làm sao cả
nói chuyện trời ơi đất hỡi..........nghe mà rợn hết cả người

thu rồi mà hoa cứ mọc,,,,,,ấy là bất bình thường
thanks

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632567&page=61

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553595


----------



## coolink

không hiểu vì sao đi xả rác đầy hết forum cả chục lần thế này mà vẫn đưọc sống trong forum? sống cả chục lần?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1141547&page=281

đá đểu bên này đá đểu bên kia........bảo đảm nhóc con này còn gây ra nhiều trò ở đây nữa


----------



## rokku_san

Kệ nó đi bác ơi, nó mới học cấp 2 ah, chấp nó làm gì.Với lại mod cũng ban chán chế nó gần 10 lần rồi


----------



## coolink

cái dân văng tục là ta không ưa, chưa kể còn con nít 
mà 14-15 làn rồi vẫn chưa hối lỗi........chưa hối lỗi vẫn tiếp tục xàm thì không có gì để bàn

post toàn những cái post vô bổ, chẳng có liên quan cái gì với cái gì.......liên tù tì spam 3-4 posts ....con nít mà chẳng biết trên dưới....nói chuyện như là bạn bè cùng lứa

không phải chấp mà ai vào forum này cũng muốn bình yên để đọc bài chứ không phải chứng kiến rác xả đầy hết các thread


----------



## popcorn69

Since Viet Forum has filled with a lot of new members which most of them live in Vietnam ,i rarely see people here speak English . Some international members hardly understand what are all the threads about . We have to do something about it


----------



## coolink

popcorn69 said:


> Since Viet Forum has filled with a lot of new members which most of them live in Vietnam ,i rarely see people here speak English . Some international members hardly understand what are all the threads about . We have to do something about it


This forum is catering for people who are here everyday.......those who pick up their cameras and update the projects...........I dont think we have to service international members who drop in here once or twice a year.....and dissapear forever.

That's the thing

shall they have questions.....they just ask, and we're happy to answer




redcode said:


> ờ há, vb2 chỉ xóa post của người mà nó ko ưa thôi. còn lvt thì rất nghiêm khắc, hễ xả rác là bị phạt


qúa mất dạy ^^
trong thread Nha Trang


----------



## Phan Van Thao

Mods đâu rồi, mạnh tay lên tí đi.
Thà ít mem mà forum "sạch" và chất lượng ^^


----------



## jojo_80

http://vnexpress.net/gl/the-gioi/nguoi-viet-5-chau/2012/11/kieu-nu-au-da-tai-hang-pho-xe-lua/
NHÀ BAC CL CÓ GÂNF QUAN PHO NAY KO. BEN NC NGOAI CAÍ TÊN PHỞ XE LƯẢ CÓ VẺ NHIÊÙ NG DUNG BAC NHỈ. Ở MỸ CUNG CÓ VAÌ QUAN TÊN NHƯ NAỲ


----------



## vanboy2

Phan Van Thao said:


> Mods đâu rồi, mạnh tay lên tí đi.
> Thà ít mem mà forum "sạch" và chất lượng ^^


I will watch this forum as a hawk from now on.


----------



## thantoanthang

vanboy2 said:


> I will watch this forum as a hawk from now on.


Làm mod khổ thật  Không biết có khi nào mod cảm thấy mệt mỏi chưa


----------



## giangpro

thantoanthang said:


> Làm mod khổ thật  Không biết có khi nào mod cảm thấy mệt mỏi chưa


Tôi không làm mod mà đôi khi còn thấy mệt với forum này ấy chứ =))


----------



## jojo_80

Mod khi nao met moi thi pm cho tui nhe. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## giangpro

jojo_80 said:


> Mod khi nao met moi thi pm cho tui nhe. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


pm để tâm sự ah lol


----------



## viethaihp291

jojo_80 said:


> Mod khi nao met moi thi pm cho tui nhe. :cheers::cheers::cheers:



Gay detected :uh: 


(Just kidding :lol


----------



## lovevungtau

Danieldong said:


> In the brig là thế nào vậy?


có muốn thử không? :nuts: :lol:


----------



## coolink

camo_nguyen said:


> hihi em thì không có àh nha


vào đây, nhất là người mới........vào ăn nói đàng hoàng lich sự với mọi người
chuưng tỏ 1 điều....."_tôi muốn ở đây chơi lâu dài.......tôi muốn không khí dễ thở và ai cũng đón tiếp tôi, và mọi người đều vui vẻ, tôi muốn làm quen với mọi người"_

mới vào đây mà đá đểu người này người kia......chứng tỏ......."_tôi không muốn và không có thiện chí ở đây lâu dài..........tôi không ngại không khí ngột ngạt giữa members với members vì tôi không ở đây lâu nên tôi chẳng sợ, tôi cứ kiếm chuyện với người này, kiếm chuyện với người kia vô cớ để cãi nhau chơi"_



Danieldong said:


> In the brig là thế nào vậy?


brig là 1 loại tù trên các tàu chiến hạm, tàu thủy...........coi như nó cũng là nhà tù, nhưng tù không phải trên đất liền......chẳng biết trên máy bay thì nhà tù gọi là gì........chắc là "toilet"



netzen said:


> Thiếu chị tudo thấy nhớ quá, mong mod sớm bỏ brig chị ý


xin đừng nói câu này nữa.

lần trước ả đã đi rồi.........và các bạn đã ngồi ca những câu này......cho dù có chọc nhưng ả 1 là khoái chí tưởng thiệt, 2 là mặt dày, mượn những câu đó để nói "vì mọi người cần nên tôi trở lại"........
nổi hết cả da gà


----------



## redcode

Danieldong said:


> In the brig là thế nào vậy?


nghĩa thật thì ko biết, nhưng mà hình như là bị cấm post bài hay sao đó :nuts:


----------



## netzen

coolink said:


> xin đừng nói câu này nữa.
> 
> lần trước ả đã đi rồi.........và các bạn đã ngồi ca những câu này......cho dù có chọc nhưng ả 1 là khoái chí tưởng thiệt, 2 là mặt dày, mượn những câu đó để nói "vì mọi người cần nên tôi trở lại"........
> nổi hết cả da gà


Thì kiểu gì hết Brig chị ý cũng quay lại mà bác :lol::nuts:


----------



## camo_nguyen

coolink said:


> vào đây, nhất là người mới........vào ăn nói đàng hoàng lich sự với mọi người
> chuưng tỏ 1 điều....."_tôi muốn ở đây chơi lâu dài.......tôi muốn không khí dễ thở và ai cũng đón tiếp tôi, và mọi người đều vui vẻ, tôi muốn làm quen với mọi người"_
> 
> mới vào đây mà đá đểu người này người kia......chứng tỏ......."_tôi không muốn và không có thiện chí ở đây lâu dài..........tôi không ngại không khí ngột ngạt giữa members với members vì tôi không ở đây lâu nên tôi chẳng sợ, tôi cứ kiếm chuyện với người này, kiếm chuyện với người kia vô cớ để cãi nhau chơi"_
> Đồng ý với anh.


----------



## KoolKool

hno::nuts::nuts::nuts:^^:lol:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1562587


----------



## vo.mvac

KoolKool said:


> hno::nuts::nuts::nuts:^^:lol:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1562587


:lol::lol::lol: Cười chịu ko nổi. Quảng cáo ko dấu nữa mới ghê, mình đọc còn ko hiểu. hno:


----------



## redcode

KoolKool said:


> hno::nuts::nuts::nuts:^^:lol:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1562587


vl, quảng cáo cho dân nam mĩ coi mới kính chứ :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fin_NT

có nhiều người biết chuyện hiểu chuyện thì nói.. còn không biết thì đừng có xía vào.. hoạnh họe nói này nói nọ.. mình nói đc còn người khác thì ko có quyền chắc.. nghĩ mình kì cựu nên muốn phán ai là phán sao.. 
rồi còn không biết rõ đầu đuôi thế nào.. mà cứ phán cứ như rõ mọi chuyện.. ta đây thông suốt từ đầu đến đến cuối.. nói nghe buồn cười.. 

nói chuyện cứ giống như mình là thánh.. nếu tôi mà làm mod thì sẽ thế này thế nọ..
ôi thôi.. đừng có nói nếu như.. nếu như tôi không bất cẩn thì tôi đã được ở sài gòn rồi..
nếu như vậy thì ai cũng giàu có hết rồi.. làm đc thì làm.. ko thì ngồi im lặng ko ai đụng chạm ai cũng chẳng tổn thọ đâu.. có khi đi nói qua nói lại tăng sông đứt mạch máu não đột quỵ lúc nào không hay..
nói tuổi trẻ nông nổi bồng bột ko sai.. thế lớn rồi phải đi chấp nhặt chuyện cỏn con rồi đem xào tới xào lui.. thêm gia vị cho nó thêm sinh động mặc dù chưa biết món ăn này chế biến theo kiểu nào.. khiến cho nhiều người thưởng thức cảm thấy chán ngán.. ôi thôi rồi.. 

Mod có làm gì thì để mod làm.. hay có chuyện gì giữa mod và mem nào đó hay vùng đó.. thì để yên cho họ tự giải quyết.. 
mình thì kêu người khác rảnh rỗi này nọ.. vậy sao ko xem lại mình.. rảnh rỗi lo chuyện bao đồng.. chen chân vào chốn thị phi làm gì.. khác nào đem lửa đổ dầu..
bạn không phải mod.. lời nói của bạn đối vs mod ra sao thì tôi ko biết.. chứ vs bọn tôi nó ko có giá trị đâu...

những người như bạn.. nghe theo 1 số mem khác của SSC VN mình thì nên cho vô Ignore List.. đỡ nhức đầu.. mắc công thêm tức ..


----------



## coolink

Fin_NT said:


> có nhiều người biết chuyện hiểu chuyện thì nói.. còn không biết thì đừng có xía vào.. hoạnh họe nói này nói nọ.. mình nói đc còn người khác thì ko có quyền chắc.. nghĩ mình kì cựu nên muốn phán ai là phán sao..
> rồi còn không biết rõ đầu đuôi thế nào.. mà cứ phán cứ như rõ mọi chuyện.. ta đây thông suốt từ đầu đến đến cuối.. nói nghe buồn cười..
> 
> nói chuyện cứ giống như mình là thánh.. nếu tôi mà làm mod thì sẽ thế này thế nọ..
> ôi thôi.. đừng có nói nếu như.. nếu như tôi không bất cẩn thì tôi đã được ở sài gòn rồi..
> nếu như vậy thì ai cũng giàu có hết rồi.. làm đc thì làm.. ko thì ngồi im lặng ko ai đụng chạm ai cũng chẳng tổn thọ đâu.. có khi đi nói qua nói lại tăng sông đứt mạch máu não đột quỵ lúc nào không hay..
> nói tuổi trẻ nông nổi bồng bột ko sai.. thế lớn rồi phải đi chấp nhặt chuyện cỏn con rồi đem xào tới xào lui.. thêm gia vị cho nó thêm sinh động mặc dù chưa biết món ăn này chế biến theo kiểu nào.. khiến cho nhiều người thưởng thức cảm thấy chán ngán.. ôi thôi rồi..
> 
> Mod có làm gì thì để mod làm.. hay có chuyện gì giữa mod và mem nào đó hay vùng đó.. thì để yên cho họ tự giải quyết..
> mình thì kêu người khác rảnh rỗi này nọ.. vậy sao ko xem lại mình.. rảnh rỗi lo chuyện bao đồng.. chen chân vào chốn thị phi làm gì.. khác nào đem lửa đổ dầu..
> bạn không phải mod.. lời nói của bạn đối vs mod ra sao thì tôi ko biết.. chứ vs bọn tôi nó ko có giá trị đâu...
> 
> những người như bạn.. nghe theo 1 số mem khác của SSC VN mình thì nên cho vô Ignore List.. đỡ nhức đầu.. mắc công thêm tức ..


ở đây nói chuyện với ai thì cho tên cho tuổi đàng hoàng đừng chửi đổng
đàn ông nói thẳng, chỉ thẳng đừng có nói mây nói gió.......

đây không phải là thread chửi đổng


----------



## coolink

vẫn có thiếu nhi vẫn rất dại khi nói chuyện và suy nghĩ ^^

vẫn còn hằn học chuyện thread cao ốc bị tách ra nhập vào mà không hiểu biết sâu xa

nhiều người ở đây người ta không cùng vùng nào đó, người ta muốn tìm hiểu thì người ta không có thời giờ nhiều để kiếm tìm từng thread cao ốc của vùng đó...........nên các tỉnh nhỏ mà gom hết lại các công trình xây dựng thì, người ta còn dễ kiếm và tìm hiểu hơn vì chỉ coi từ đâu đến cuối 1 thread........còn các công trình của thành phố nhỏ mà lập thread riêng thì lâu ngày nó hoàn thành thì tin tức nó cũng hết và thread chìm, chẳng còn ai màng tới và chẳng còn biết nó trôi đi đâu

rất đơn giản......v6ậy mà cũng không hiểu và vẫn kỳ kèo hậm hực kiểu con nít

moi lại cái thread cao ốc 20 tầng do KT lập ra lúc nósắp hoàn thành coi
bị các members Saigon ném đá cho...sắp xong rồi lập thread làm chi?

người ta chỉ nghĩa rất thiên kinh địa nghĩa là giữ forum sạch sẽ ....chứ không hề có kỳ thị vùng miền hay là chấp nhất gì.........

nhưng mà con nít vẫn không hiểu ^^.........không iểu và vẫn còn thích xàm/
mà xàm không cho tên cho tuổi cái này là ngồi chửi gió ????????? ^^

ở forum này biết ai là ngjười hay người giỏi không? 
đó là người giữ cho forum đưộc bình yên sạch sẽ để cho các em thiếu nhi vào đây chơi hằng ngày.......
thiếu nhi nào mà làm được chuyện này ^^. không để cho troll vào đây phá các thread....không cho quảng cáo tràn lan......thì thiếu nhi đó mới tài mới giỏi............đó là xét theo ngườin tài giỏi cua riêng forum này

còn thiếu nhi nào mà cũng chỉ lên đây xả rác thì hãy tự nhìn lại mình........nhìn cách đọc và hiểu tiếng Viet của mình.......và cách xử thế trong forum rồi chúng ta bàn tiếp


----------



## coolink

trươc khi muốn xàm thì hãy nhớ threade của ai ở đây nhận SSSS hằng ngày bởi trolls.,,,,và nhơ ai để threads của các em được bình yên.........giữa giờ trưa ăn cơm,,,,,,,vào thread thấy sss....

đừng ăn cháo đá bát

bảo ai chen chân vào chốn thị phi, lo chuyên bao đồng, hãy nhìn lại mình coi mình đã làm gì trong forum.xả rác bao nhiêi trong forum với những cái post vô bổ để tăng posts

thích cho ai vô ignore thì cứ cho đừng lên đây ca cải lương

vào coi thread cao ốc Sài Gòn này.......http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554820.
kt lập thread cho cao ốc Sài Gòn, mà members Sài Gòn còn không muốn.........vì nó sắp xong rồi......rất đơn giản ngắn gọn......

đừng ấm ức.......và đừng ngại cho ai vào ignore list, khi trước giờ chúng ta chưa hề nói chuyện. muốn thế thì cứ thế..........
không ngại làm mất lòng người lớn thì ta cũng đếch ngai nói những gì cần nói


----------



## redcode

vẫn có người vẫn rất dại khi nói chuyện và suy nghĩ. vẫn còn nói người ta hằn học mà không hiểu biết sâu xa.cứ thích là so sánh mà không thấy rằng nó rất khập khiễng


----------



## Fin_NT

làm như xưa h mình chạy theo ai đó bu đít ngửa tay xin ăn mà kêu ai ăn.. đúng là cái thứ ăn ko nói có.. 
xem lại thử 5000 post của tui.. bao nhiu post là ngoài thớt nha trang hả???

đừng có so sánh ĐÔ THỊ LỚN NHẤT VN vs 1 đô thị nhỏ bé của miền trung..

xoắn quá


----------



## netzen

Cãi nhau làm chi mấy bạn, anh em vui vẻ đi :cheers:


----------



## nguyend

coolink said:


> ở đây nói chuyện với ai thì cho tên cho tuổi đàng hoàng đừng chửi đổng
> đàn ông nói thẳng, chỉ thẳng đừng có nói mây nói gió.......
> 
> đây không phải là thread chửi đổng


có thể đoán bạn ấy đang đổng ai nếu bạn biết bạn í theo phe nào, nếu là phe cháo ngon Bác Hề thì là đang đổng bạn, còn theo phe phản động thì đang đổng Jimmyfa.


----------



## coolink

redcode said:


> vẫn có người vẫn rất dại khi nói chuyện và suy nghĩ. vẫn còn nói người ta hằn học mà không hiểu biết sâu xa.cứ thích là so sánh mà không thấy rằng nó rất khập khiễng





Fin_NT said:


> ko thì ngồi im lặng ko ai đụng chạm ai cũng chẳng tổn thọ đâu.. có khi đi nói qua nói lại tăng sông đứt mạch máu não đột quỵ lúc nào không hay..
> nói tuổi trẻ nông nổi bồng bột ko sai.. thế lớn rồi phải đi chấp nhặt chuyện cỏn con rồi đem xào tới xào lui.. thêm gia vị cho nó thêm sinh động mặc dù chưa biết món ăn này chế biến theo kiểu nào.. khiến cho nhiều người thưởng thức cảm thấy chán ngán.. ôi thôi rồi..
> 
> ..


cái này có phải thằng nhóc Nha Trang chửi thằng nhóc Đà Nẵng? ^^


----------



## coolink

redcode said:


> vẫn có người vẫn rất dại khi nói chuyện và suy nghĩ. vẫn còn nói người ta hằn học mà không hiểu biết sâu xa.cứ thích là so sánh mà không thấy rằng nó rất khập khiễng


ở đây có những người dại.........đó là những người biến da mình thành da trâu da bò........vào đây đá đểu bên này, đá đểu bên kia, kêu gọi chiến tranh vùng miền

đừng nghĩ ta không lên tiếng trong thread qui hoạch có nghĩa là ta không có đọc bài trong đó......nên nhớ như thế



Fin_NT said:


> làm như xưa h mình chạy theo ai đó bu đít ngửa tay xin ăn mà kêu ai ăn.. đúng là cái thứ ăn ko nói có..
> xem lại thử 5000 post của tui.. bao nhiu post là ngoài thớt nha trang hả???
> 
> đừng có so sánh ĐÔ THỊ LỚN NHẤT VN vs 1 đô thị nhỏ bé của miền trung..
> 
> xoắn quá


đừng có mất dạy........mà bảo thứ nào ăn không nói có

ta nói chuyện không có trên trời dưới đất đâu.......ở đây ai cũng có lthể lần ra các posts của nhóc........đặc biệt là các số post đầu tiên khi nhóc vào đây

đừng so sánh với đô thị lớn nhất nghia là sao? ý là công nhận mình chẳng bằng ai nên công trình bé như lỗ mũi cũng phải khoe ra cho bằng chị bằng em, vì chẳng còn cái gì njữa để khoe?


----------



## coolink

netzen said:


> Cãi nhau làm chi mấy bạn, anh em vui vẻ đi :cheers:


không cãi nhau.........mà mấy thiếu nhi kia ăn chưa no lo chưa tới nên rất ngu
nghe cách nói chuyện chúng ta thấy rất ngu

coolink nói rất nhiều........nhưng nếu ai ở đây lớn tuổi hiểu chuyện sẽ biết

coolink nhiều chuyện vì sự bình yên của forum......nơi nào có phá hoại, bất cứ thread nào, vùng miền nào........là coolink bất bình lên tiếng. .
luôn luôn công bằng và tìm cách giữ bình yên cho forum....cho dù mới tranh cãi trong thread Hải Phòng, vẫn kêu mod xóa mấy cái tags bẩn trong thread Haiphong.........chứ không hề ngồi rung đùi cười......cho mày chết

có nghĩa là mình vào forum, mình vì cái chung......cái bình yên của số đông, 
chứ không phải vào đây và chỉ co threads của quê hương mình, cái chung, cái đam đông thì ai chết mặc ai.

cho nên thiếu nhi Fint kia đem cái cá nhân ra để nói này nọ, tgì ta thấy qúa đáng....


----------



## Fin_NT

coolink said:


> đừng có mất dạy........mà bảo thứ nào ăn không nói có
> 
> ta nói chuyện không có trên trời dưới đất đâu.......ở đây ai cũng có lthể lần ra các posts của nhóc........đặc biệt là các số post đầu tiên khi nhóc vào đây
> 
> đừng so sánh với đô thị lớn nhất nghia là sao? ý là công nhận mình chẳng bằng ai nên công trình bé như lỗ mũi cũng phải khoe ra cho bằng chị bằng em, vì chẳng còn cái gì njữa để khoe?


lần đi ... tui cá vs ngài những post đầu tiên tôi.. chỉ quanh quẩn nha trang.. ko ra ngoài.. vì chẳng biết gì về thế giới rộng lớn này cả..

còn có dạy hay ko.. ko đến lượt ngài phán xét.. khi nói chuyện vs nhau.. là 2 người chính diện.. đừng có lấy tuổi tác ra so găng.. cứ như tao lớn tao có quyền.. còn mày bé thì nên im lặng.. ko có đâu.. bây giờ là thời đại nào rồi..

công trình là phải phù hợp vs từng nơi.. đừng có mà so sánh.. còn mấy người an phận đi..


----------



## Fin_NT

coolink said:


> không cãi nhau.........mà mấy thiếu nhi kia ăn chưa no lo chưa tới nên rất ngu
> nghe cách nói chuyện chúng ta thấy rất ngu
> 
> coolink nói rất nhiều........nhưng nếu ai ở đây lớn tuổi hiểu chuyện sẽ biết
> 
> coolink nhiều chuyện vì sự bình yên của forum......nơi nào có phá hoại, bất cứ thread nào, vùng miền nào........là coolink bất bình lên tiếng. .
> luôn luôn công bằng và tìm cách giữ bình yên cho forum....cho dù mới tranh cãi trong thread Hải Phòng, vẫn kêu mod xóa mấy cái tags bẩn trong thread Haiphong.........chứ không hề ngồi rung đùi cười......cho mày chết
> 
> có nghĩa là mình vào forum, mình vì cái chung......cái bình yên của số đông,
> chứ không phải vào đây và chỉ co threads của quê hương mình, cái chung, cái đam đông thì ai chết mặc ai.
> 
> cho nên thiếu nhi Fint kia đem cái cá nhân ra để nói này nọ, tgì ta thấy qúa đáng....


còn cái cách nc của ngài.. tôi thấy chán..


----------



## coolink

Fin_NT said:


> lần đi ... tui cá vs ngài những post đầu tiên tôi.. chỉ quanh quẩn nha trang.. ko ra ngoài.. vì chẳng biết gì về thế giới rộng lớn này cả..
> 
> còn có dạy hay ko.. ko đến lượt ngài phán xét.. khi nói chuyện vs nhau.. là 2 người chính diện.. đừng có lấy tuổi tác ra so găng.. cứ như tao lớn tao có quyền.. còn mày bé thì nên im lặng.. ko có đâu.. bây giờ là thời đại nào rồi..
> 
> công trình là phải phù hợp vs từng nơi.. đừng có mà so sánh.. còn mấy người an phận đi..


mất dạy qúa di chứ

hôm trước ta nói cái gì sai và cái gì qúa đáng mà để bây giờ em lên đây chửi đổng là thế này thế nọ?

hôm truoốc thấy cãi nhau nhiều, ta chỉ nói đơn giản là, LVT làm việc đúng theo luật của forum, đó là công trình xong rồi, mà còn lâp thread thì là thừa thãi........chỉ có thế mà bây giờ em lên đây chửi đổng rồi bảo không mất dạy?

không lấy tuổi tác, có nghĩa là ở nhà em cũng bố láo thế với gia đình, vì thồi này là thời mới?

quanh quẩn ở NHa Trang, mà posted cái gì? hay là posted rác? ta có vào các threads Nha Trang....ta có thấy những gì em posts.........và ta không lên tiếng, nhưng tiện đây nói luôn.........đó là posted rác...posted spam,để tăng posts

thì em càng tranh cãi từng nơi này nọ, có nghĩa là em công nhận Nha Trang nhỏ bé chẳng bằng ai.......thì kho chi6u với ai?
ta so sánh Nha Trang với Sài Gòn có nghĩa là cho nó bằng với Sài Gòn.....thì em thấy khó chịu?

an phận?......được........

Lovevungtau, nghe nhóc này nói chuyện và nhớ
lần sau các threads Nha Trang mà có troll vào post rác, quảng cáo, phá hoại
cứ im lâng, viì bạn làm gì thì cũng sẽ bị thiếu nhu Fint này chửi cho là nhiều chuyện, .


----------



## coolink

Fin_NT said:


> còn cái cách nc của ngài.. tôi thấy chán..


ta thấy cách nói chuyện của em mới làm mọi người chán.........vì cách nói chuyên chửi đổng, không có nam nhi chỉ rõ nói rõ

cách sống theo kiểu chỉ biết ta, ai chết mặc ai.........và ai mà ra đường thấy chuyên bất bình ra tay tưong trợ thì với đầu óc con nít của em là "|nhiều chuyên" 
xã hội có những ngưìoi nhu ta , ta nghĩ nó tốt hơn, vì tha nhân có chuyện ngoài đường là ta nhảy ra giúp.......còn xã hội mà có những người như em. có chuyện gì thì cứ bước đi.

cho nên nghe em nói chuyên người ta thấy ngoài mất dạy ra còn có ích kỷ......chỉ biết mình, 

Mod nói hay nói phải, đáng lẽ em phải hiểu, nhưng không
phang ngay một câu "chẳng hiểu nói gì"
nhỏ mà qúa mất dạy


----------



## Fin_NT

coolink said:


> mất dạy qúa di chứ
> 
> hôm trước ta nói cái gì sai và cái gì qúa đáng mà để bây giờ em lên đây chửi đổng là thế này thế nọ?
> 
> hôm truoốc thấy cãi nhau nhiều, ta chỉ nói đơn giản là, LVT làm việc đúng theo luật của forum, đó là công trình xong rồi, mà còn lâp thread thì là thừa thãi........chỉ có thế mà bây giờ em lên đây chửi đổng rồi bảo không mất dạy?
> 
> không lấy tuổi tác, có nghĩa là ở nhà em cũng bố láo thế với gia đình, vì thồi này là thời mới?
> 
> quanh quẩn ở NHa Trang, mà posted cái gì? hay là posted rác? ta có vào các threads Nha Trang....ta có thấy những gì em posts.........và ta không lên tiếng, nhưng tiện đây nói luôn.........đó là posted rác...posted spam,để tăng posts
> 
> thì em càng tranh cãi từng nơi này nọ, có nghĩa là em công nhận Nha Trang nhỏ bé chẳng bằng ai.......thì kho chi6u với ai?
> ta so sánh Nha Trang với Sài Gòn có nghĩa là cho nó bằng với Sài Gòn.....thì em thấy khó chịu?
> 
> an phận?......được........
> 
> Lovevungtau, nghe nhóc này nói chuyện và nhớ
> lần sau các threads Nha Trang mà có troll vào post rác, quảng cáo, phá hoại
> cứ im lâng, viì bạn làm gì thì cũng sẽ bị thiếu nhu Fint này chửi cho là nhiều chuyện, .


tranh luận.. thì cho dù ba mẹ.. cũng phải bình đẳng.. ko có nghĩa lớn là lấy quyền cấm.. vô lý..!!!!
ở đâu cũng thế thôi.. trên lớp cũng vậy.. sinh viên tranh luận vs giảng viên.. chẳng lẽ ko cho..!!!
và rõ ràng ko hề chửi.. vì chửi thì nó đã mang những từ ngữ khác.. 
đây là nói.. 
và tôi thớt NT có vấn đề.. tôi ko cần ngài giải quyết.. bọn tôi sẽ nói vs mod và chẳng cần liên wan đến ngài..
tôi cũng chẳng phải thiếu nhi.. tôi cũng 20 tuổi rồi..


----------



## coolink

Fin_NT said:


> tranh luận.. thì cho dù ba mẹ.. cũng phải bình đẳng.. ko có nghĩa lớn là lấy quyền cấm.. vô lý..!!!!
> ở đâu cũng thế thôi.. trên lớp cũng vậy.. sinh viên tranh luận vs giảng viên.. chẳng lẽ ko cho..!!!
> và rõ ràng ko hề chửi.. vì chửi thì nó đã mang những từ ngữ khác..
> đây là nói..
> và tôi thớt NT có vấn đề.. tôi ko cần ngài giải quyết.. bọn tôi sẽ nói vs mod và chẳng cần liên wan đến ngài..
> tôi cũng chẳng phải thiếu nhi.. tôi cũng 20 tuổi rồi..


ủa mới nói không nên so sánh Sài Gòn Nha trang bây giờ đòi bình đẳng?

ta so sánh 2 thành phố có nghĩa là coi 2 thành phố ngang ngữa nhau, cho dù 1 cái lớn 1 cái nhỏ, nhưng giá trị thì nó bằng nhau nên phải chấp hành luật như nhau......còn em không muốn thế .....bây giờ nói chuyện bình đẳng?

ta lấy quyền gì cấm cái gì? hay là em vào dây hậm hực kiểu con nít vì thread bị khóa nên chửi mod không được đi chửi ta?
ta nói rất rõ ràng......công trình sắp xong thì mod close, không có lý do gì lập thread để bàn thêm về 1 công trình sắp xong.........bây giờ em ăn không nói có bảo ta lấy quyền này nọ?

20 tuổi không phải thiếu nhi? :lol:
nói với Mod thì cứ tiếp tục nói với mod sao còn vào đây chửi đổng? chửi đổng thì ta sẽ lên tiếng, vì ta thấy cách nói chuyên này nó không có đàn ông, ....và bậy giờ thì nó miên man qúa thù văt

không cần ta giải quyế?........có chắc không?
lần sau mà threads của em nhận sssssssssss............lúc đó đừng khóc. và hãy nhớ câu này ^^, vì lúc đó ta sẽ im lặng, cho sống thì sống, chết thì chết

ta không cần biết em là cái quái gì.......ta ở đây với 1 ước mong là giữ bình yên cho forum...và ở đây các members đóng góp ý kiến là để giữ forum bình yên, sạch sẽ.......đừng có má mẹ mù mờ


----------



## Fin_NT

đàn ông hay ko có liên wan ko.. tôi đâu phải đàn ông.. còn người nói chuyên vs tôi thì quá sức đàn bà.. thôi thì làm chị em đi.. ko làm cô cháu cũng đc.


----------



## coolink

redcode said:


> vẫn có người vẫn rất dại khi nói chuyện và suy nghĩ. vẫn còn nói người ta hằn học mà không hiểu biết sâu xa.cứ thích là so sánh mà không thấy rằng nó rất khập khiễng


ta nghĩ mods nên vào các thread Nha Trang, dể coi nhóc này xả rác trong đó

qúa chừng rác

người ta vào thread Nha Trang để coi công trình xây duựng này kia.....nhưng không. chỉ thấy nhóc Đà Nẵng này vào đó xả rác, với những bài post vô bổ thuộc loại mẫu giáo........hay là chatroom.


----------



## Fin_NT

del .. thành thật xin lỗi.. nhầm


----------



## coolink

Fin_NT said:


> đàn ông hay ko có liên wan ko.. tôi đâu phải đàn ông.. còn người nói chuyên vs tôi thì quá sức đàn bà.. thôi thì làm chị em đi.. ko làm cô cháu cũng đc.


vì 1 cái thread có 1 công trình sắp hòan thành, Mod khóa lại

mà bây giờ khóc lóc đau khổ thế này sao? ^^

từ những ngày đầu không lo quan tâm tới công trình kiến trúc......ch3i lo xàm, xàm những chuyện tào lao, vô bổ.....rồi cuói cùng muốn tăng posts nên lập nên thread......nhưng cái ước vọng tăng post không thành, bây giờ ngồi mếu?


----------



## Fin_NT

coolink said:


> vì 1 cái thread có 1 công trình sắp hòan thành, Mod khóa lại
> 
> mà bây giờ khóc lóc đau khổ thế này sao? ^^
> 
> từ những ngày đầu không lo quan tâm tới công trình kiến trúc......ch3i lo xàm, xàm những chuyện tào lao, vô bổ.....rồi cuói cùng muốn tăng posts nên lập nên thread......nhưng cái ước vọng tăng post không thành, bây giờ ngồi mếu?


em này lên từ tháng 5/2011
đến tháng 8/2012 mới có thông tin về nó..
thôi ko nói nữa.. mỗi người 1 quan điểm.. ai thì giữ quan điểm của người ấy..
riêng tôi vẫn vậy


----------



## coolink

Fin_NT said:


> em này lên từ tháng 5/2011
> đến tháng 8/2012 mới có thông tin về nó..
> thôi ko nói nữa.. mỗi người 1 quan điểm.. ai thì giữ quan điểm của người ấy..
> riêng tôi vẫn vậy


ta nói rất đàng hoàng không nhớ sao?

lấy đây làm bài học.......lần sau có công trình gì thì lo lập thread cho nó, post bài cho nó.....

ta đâu có cấm lập thread cho công trình, hay nhuc mạ kiếm chuyên với Nha Trang.......mà phải lên đây đông tây nam bắc với ta?

nếu biết giữ quan điểm thì từ đầu đừng lên chửi đổng, thì chẳng có chuyên gì

nhất là chửi Mods......

hãy mở cái đầu ra suy nghĩ.......họ làm việc không công, 
đừng có dùng từ ngữ vô văn hóa để nói chuyện, nó rất bạc bẽo

ta nghĩ từ lúc đầu thay vì vào thread VUngtau để chửi LVT.....thì có thi có thể gởi 1 message nói chuyện đàng hoàng , thì bảo đảm ta chắc LVT sẽ có thể mở lại thread cho

đằng này, kéo hết cả xóm vào chửi người ta trong thread VUngtau......


----------



## nguyend

coolink said:


> vì 1 cái thread có 1 công trình sắp hòan thành, Mod khóa lại
> 
> mà bây giờ khóc lóc đau khổ thế này sao? ^^
> 
> từ những ngày đầu không lo quan tâm tới công trình kiến trúc......ch3i lo xàm, xàm những chuyện tào lao, vô bổ.....rồi cuói cùng muốn tăng posts nên lập nên thread......nhưng cái ước vọng tăng post không thành, bây giờ ngồi mếu?


đèoooooooooooo... có gì mà đau khổ, ngày xưa thread Vietnam's Bridges của ta đang tăng posts ầm ầm thì bị vanboy2 gộp lại với thread ba nhảm cống rảnh gì đó của bạn ta còn chẳng phiền hà nói chi cái thread cao ốc Nha Trang vớ vẩn gì của ai đó.


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> đèoooooooooooo... có gì mà đau khổ, ngày xưa thread Vietnam's Bridges của ta đang tăng posts ầm ầm thì bị vanboy2 gộp lại với thread ba nhảm cống rảnh gì đó của bạn ta còn chẳng phiền hà nói chi cái thread cao ốc Nha Trang vớ vẩn gì của ai đó.


bây giồ muốn lâp thread cầu không?

gởi qua cho vanboy 1 món qùa.......qùa Noel
và 1 thiệp Noel....trong đó viết...........Mod Vanboy đẹp trai.......cho mình lập thread cầu lại được không? tắc ùm tắc?

bảo đảm vanboy sẽ cảm động và cho mở lại thread cầu


----------



## going-higher

^^ Hey CL i have a nick name for you..Chun Lee. what you think my good friend? :lol:


----------



## coolink

chị Tudo xinh đẹp không biết chừng nào ra khỏi khám Chí Hòa

địch thì chị ấy không đánh, chị ấy toàn dùng phe ta đánh phe mình

chán chết đi được


----------



## KoolKool

coolink said:


> chị Tudo xinh đẹp không biết chừng nào ra khỏi khám Chí Hòa
> 
> địch thì chị ấy không đánh, chị ấy toàn dùng phe ta đánh phe mình
> 
> chán chết đi được


ờ..:lol::lol:


----------



## thantoanthang

Haizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........................


----------



## redcode

khi chị tudo được thả, chúng ta sẽ đốt pháo bông, mở tiệc chào mừng chỉ :lol:


----------



## vanboy2

coolink said:


> bây giồ muốn lâp thread cầu không?
> 
> gởi qua cho vanboy 1 món qùa.......qùa Noel
> và 1 thiệp Noel....trong đó viết...........Mod Vanboy đẹp trai.......cho mình lập thread cầu lại được không? tắc ùm tắc?
> 
> bảo đảm vanboy sẽ cảm động và cho mở lại thread cầu


:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Fin_NT

Tu Do said:


> Tôi vơí ông không cùng phe. Quan điểm của ông là sẳn sàng hợp tác vơí cộng sản như ông Nguyễn Cao Kỳ , còn tôi thì không.
> 
> Ông Nguyễn Cao Kỳ hoài niệm đơì xưa, tuy nhiên sẳn sàng hợp tác vơí cộng sản.


ủa.. tu do là girl hả... hno:hno:hno:


----------



## going-higher

redcode said:


> kì ghê ta


Em redcode nay qua forum nguoi ta viet wtf. Khong ton trong nguoi ta, moa no ban mot cai o do ma wtf :lol:


----------



## quanhtele2

thằng redcode xóa chữ "wtf" đi, hình đẹp, quảng bá ra nước ngoài mà xen 1 từ ko thể chấp nhận dc. 1 người Việt Nam yêu nước mà làm như thế này sao?


----------



## coolink

Tu Do said:


> Nêú ngươi ta không nói vơí ông thì đừng xen vô. Thậm chí bịa đặt nói thêm để a dua nịnh bợ Mod.
> 
> Không ngạc nhiên sao mà gần 40 tuổi rôì mà ê´ , không cô nào thèm lâý.


nên nhớ như thế lần sau ta làm gì ở đây đừng vác mặt đi theo.....theo dai như đỉa.......chỉ posted đơn giản tin tức về canada mà em bám theo cả tuần ấy :lol:

nịnh? lại khoe cho mọi người biết thêm về em nữa....vì những cái đó em đem ra nói hoài........ngưòi ta nói thầy toán chỉ bàn về số, thầy văn chỉ bàn về chữ.........em bàn cái gì......ta tin em là cái đó.......và theo ta thì em 40 tuổi, thường xuyên bịa đặt....nịnh bợ và ế



Tu Do said:


> Có lần có ngươì quen bên Canada kể chuyện cho tôi nghe là có mâý bà bên đó ghét cộng sản dễ sợ. Hèn chi mà có ông ê´ cũng phải. Thân cộng, nịnh cộng, a dua xu nịnh những ngươì có khuynh hương´ thiên cộng thi ngươì ta không thích.


lại thêm người quen nữa :lol:

ta có người quen bên Đức.......chị ấy nói.......thất bại là mẹ của thành công, quấn xà rông thì không được chạy......
nhất là chạy rông trên forum này, trong tất cả các threads
ủa sao tít bên Đức mà biết ta ế? :lol: có khi nào nghĩ ta treo cao giá ngọc? 

ở đây người ta không thích dân post tin tức rác và không có suy nghĩ riêng, ngoại trừ kiến thức xó bếp


----------



## netzen

nguyend said:


> cậu thích mở thread nhỉ , không thấy thread Hướng đến AFF Cúp mở cách nay 2 tuần rùi à!


kay:kay:kay:

Bóng đá nam VN giờ ta kô còn đam mê như trước nữa kô lại ngã đau tại ĐNA buồn lắm, seagame vừa rồi thua malaysia như trò đùa.....


----------



## coolink

Tu Do said:


> Có lần có ngươì quen bên Canada kể chuyện cho tôi nghe là có mâý bà bên đó ghét cộng sản dễ sợ. Hèn chi mà có ông ê´ cũng phải. Thân cộng, nịnh cộng, a dua xu nịnh những ngươì có khuynh hương´ thiên cộng thi ngươì ta không thích.


đọc signature của ta nhá nhá
ta không hề ế.......mà quê hương đang sôi sục, nên ta phải dẹp chuyện riêng tư đi, để lo chuyện quốc gia đại sự, khác với ai kia bên Đức 1 tay thì copy and paste tin tức chống cộng, 1 tay thì đi ôm ấp nọ kia, .....
nàng là người bóp cá 2 tay....quê hương không thể dựa vào nàng được..


----------



## mimimati

quanhtele2 said:


> thằng redcode xóa chữ "wtf" đi, hình đẹp, quảng bá ra nước ngoài mà xen 1 từ ko thể chấp nhận dc. 1 người Việt Nam yêu nước mà làm như thế này sao?


Ủa mà có ai hiểu tiếng Nga khg,dịch giùm coi họ nói gì về Vn nhỉ?Thấy cứ đưa mấy cái ảnh cô gái HN đẹp quá xá rùi bàn ra bàn vô đa đa niet niet hoài nhỉ?:lol:


----------



## nguyend

coolink said:


> đọc signature của ta nhá nhá
> ta không hề ế.......mà quê hương đang sôi sục, nên ta phải dẹp chuyện riêng tư đi, để lo chuyện quốc gia đại sự, khác với ai kia bên Đức 1 tay thì copy and paste tin tức chống cộng, 1 tay thì đi ôm ấp nọ kia, .....
> nàng là người bóp cá 2 tay....quê hương không thể dựa vào nàng được..


cậu yếu tâm lí phụ nữ thế...TuDo là phụ nữ chưa trồng còn zin...phụ nữ mà trêu cậu ế...có nghĩa là TuDo có ý gì với cậu đóa mà cậu không hay biết...thôi để ta giảng hòa hai bên... và có thể làm trung gian giữa cậu và nàng TuDo...vậy có được không nào


----------



## ntha8282

nguyend said:


> cậu yếu tâm lí phụ nữ thế...TuDo là phụ nữ chưa trồng còn zin...phụ nữ mà trêu cậu ế...có nghĩa là TuDo có ý gì với cậu đóa mà cậu không hay biết...thôi để ta giảng hòa hai bên... và có thể làm trung gian giữa cậu và nàng TuDo...vậy có được không nào


Ai mà làm chồng của tự do thì cuộc sống chẳng khác gì địa ngục.


----------



## somrach1

Chuyện j̀ chuyện j̀ mà cãi nhau om xòm thê' ?


----------



## KoolKool

somrach1 said:


> Chuyện j̀ chuyện j̀ mà cãi nhau om xòm thê' ?


 
ôi trời,rách bị un thư nên bị rụn hết tóc à!^^


----------



## redcode

nguyend said:


> cậu yếu tâm lí phụ nữ thế...TuDo là phụ nữ chưa trồng còn zin...phụ nữ mà trêu cậu ế...có nghĩa là TuDo có ý gì với cậu đóa mà cậu không hay biết...thôi để ta giảng hòa hai bên... và có thể làm trung gian giữa cậu và nàng TuDo...vậy có được không nào


tình yêu của 2 người Việt xa quê ở 2 lục địa :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## nguyend

ntha8282 said:


> Ai mà làm chồng của tự do thì cuộc sống chẳng khác gì địa ngục.


không địa ngục đâu mà là địa đạo Củ Chi...không thỏa mãn TuDo thì sẽ bị đày xuống địa đạo Củ Chi...hoặc bị TuDo mỗi ngày bắt search 10 bài phản động...không search đủ sẽ thành đảng viên ngay.


----------



## HarryPham

mimimati said:


> Ủa mà có ai hiểu tiếng Nga khg,dịch giùm coi họ nói gì về Vn nhỉ?Thấy cứ đưa mấy cái ảnh cô gái HN đẹp quá xá rùi bàn ra bàn vô đa đa niet niet hoài nhỉ?:lol:


chẳng hay mimi cô nương có từng nghe qua cái gọi là Gút-gồ traen-sờ-lây chưa đó mà :lol:


----------



## redcode

HarryPham said:


> chẳng hay mimi cô nương có từng nghe qua cái gọi là Gút-gồ traen-sờ-lây chưa đó mà :lol:


cái đó dịch bậy thấy bà. chẳng thà tiếng anh, mình hiểu biết 1 chút thì còn tự sửa lại được. chứ còn tiếng nga thì thôi luôn, nó dịch sao thì đành hay vậy


----------



## Big_Man

....................


----------



## HarryPham

Mình góp ý chút là SSC nên cho thêm cái nút post video từ youtube, mỗi lần post video đánh code mệt quá hno:


----------



## redcode

HarryPham said:


> Mình góp ý chút là SSC nên cho thêm cái nút post video từ youtube, mỗi lần post video đánh code mệt quá hno:


ukm, forum này thiếu thốn nhiều thứ thiệt. nút thank không có, chèn ảnh từ máy cũng không, nút embed youtube cũng không nốt hno:


----------



## somrach1

chă'c để tranh' bị spam video 




HarryPham said:


> Mình góp ý chút là SSC nên cho thêm cái nút post video từ youtube, mỗi lần post video đánh code mệt quá hno:


----------



## [email protected]

«золотая рыбка )» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## be_be_bang_bong

các bác Mod cho em hỏi là vì sao thớt nhà hàng của em lại bị xóa vậy =.="


----------



## thantoanthang

Không biết forums có cách nào thêm dòng lệnh gì đó để cấm members tạo quá 1 thread/1 ngày được không, hoặc phải có bao nhiêu posts mới được lập thread. Chứ tình hình là spam thread quảng cáo quá nhiều hno:


----------



## Danieldong

Có tên nào đó tạo thread Fifa spam quá nhiều, nhờ Mod mau chóng xóa giùm, tks.


----------



## yeuvungtau

*happy new year 2013​*
:cheers::cheers::cheers:​


----------



## huevietnam

*Chúc cả nhà năm mới nhiều thành công!*


----------



## lovevungtau

Hello, 2013!

Chúc các bạn SSC Vietnam có một năm mới 2013 thành công hơn mong đợi, mong sao các bạn luôn mạnh khoẻ, hạnh phúc, bình an. Chúng ta cùng chúc cho kinh tế VN thuận lợi hơn so với năm 2012, tạo đà cho SSC Vietnam ngày càng phát triển hơn nữa. 

Nhìn lại năm qua, trong quá trình quản lý diễn đàn, nếu có gì chưa phải mong các bạn thông cảm và bỏ qua nhé. 

Happy new year! Happy new you!​


----------



## camo_nguyen

hum qua xem bắn pháo bông trên tivi mà cứ toàn nhìn em timesquare ko, chói loà lấn át em BFT


----------



## redcode

lại thêm 1 bom tấn miền bắc nữa hno:


16R5XXXX said:


> cái *thằng ĐN này đàn bà* thật, sao bảo kêu so sánh cảng miền trung với cảng miền bắc, so chung cư và văn phòng ở HP và ĐN, so cả lượt khách du lịch nữa mà khi *tao* post bài thì *mày biến* đâu hả?





16R5XXXX said:


> Em đâu có ghét ĐN, em ghét là ghét *cái thằng đàn bà* redcode thôi, dự đoán là khi em nói mấy cái so sánh như trên là nó lại biến như lần trước :lol::lol::lol:





16R5XXXX said:


> thì *anh mày *nói sai à?





16R5XXXX said:


> hộ cái nhé, *thằng ngu*. số liệu thằng gì đó quê *mày* đưa là 9 tháng ở ĐN, và so sánh lại thua 7 tháng ở HP, hiểu chưa





16R5XXXX said:


> thế *thằng* nào đòi so cảng miền bắc và miền trung ấy nhỉ?





16R5XXXX said:


> *Mày đúng là con đàn bà ngu đần, tao post lại cho mày xem nhé
> *
> Lĩnh vực Du lịch:
> Kết quả hoạt động kinh doanh: Trong* 9 tháng đầu năm 2012*, Du lịch Hải Phòng ước đón và phục vụ* 3.620.652 lượt khách du lịch *(tăng 7,61% so với cùng kỳ năm 2011 và đạt 80,46% kế hoạch năm), trong đó khách quốc tế là 419.988 lượt (tăng 0,01% so với cùng kỳ năm 2011); doanh thu ước đạt 1.390,073 tỷ đồng (tăng 5,39% so với cùng kỳ năm 2011 và đạt 73,16% kế hoạch năm).
> http://www.cinet.gov.vn/ArticleDetail.aspx?articleid=68430&sitepageid=31
> 
> Sở VH-TT-DL TP Đà Nẵng cho biết, trong *9 tháng đầu năm 2012*, lượng du khách đến Đà Nẵng ước đạt* 2,1 triệu lượt người*, tăng 10%; tổng doanh thu trên 1.200 tỷ đồng, tăng 18,1% so với cùng kỳ năm 2011.
> http://baodientu.chinhphu.vn/Home/Da-Nang-don-tren-2-trieu-luot-khach-du-lich/201210/150942.vgp





16R5XXXX said:


> nhục rồi thì đúng hơn, *mày* có giỏi thì cãi lại cái số liệu trên đi, đô thị du lịch gì mà có 2,1 triệu khách, quê nhà *tao *cái Đồ Sơn nước bẩn như thế, không so sánh được với biển Mỹ Khê nhà *mày* mà lượt khách cũng 3,6 triệu, gấp rưỡi nhé. *Ngu!!!!* :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## redcode

đây nữa


16R5XXXX said:


> Đà Nẵng nhà em nên im mồm thì hơn, *anh thách thằng nào ở Đà Nẵng chọi lại cái số liệu khách du lịch ở trên nhé
> *


----------



## redcode

thêm nữa này. được nước rồi làm tới hno:


16R5XXXX said:


> mày mới nên im mồm đi, giỏi thì chọi lại cái số liệu khách du lịch đi nào :lol::lol::lol::lol:. *Nhục, bách nhục*





16R5XXXX said:


> edit nhanh vậy, đang định bảo là lượm vỏ đạn thì lượm luôn xác thằng redcode không nó rữa ra thì ô nhiễm lắm


----------



## camo_nguyen

dạo này nhiều member thích nổi loạn thế nhỉ??


----------



## redcode

clgtn? ngay trong thread Thực trạng và quy hoạch các đô thị Việt Nam mới đau chứ. mod ơi!!!!


16R5XXXX said:


> Công nhận Đà Nẵng giỏi thật, nuôi được lắm cave thế, chắc là dịch vụ gái gú phát triển nên mấy cái làng ven biển mọc lắm nhà nghỉ nên mới thành phường





16R5XXXX said:


> Mà công nhận giờ ngành công nghiệp "không váy" của Đà Nẵng cũng phát triển thật, tuyển luôn dân lao động địa phương hành nghề luôn


----------



## yeuvungtau

Kẻ 5 lạng người nửa cân


----------



## jojo_80

yeuvungtau said:


> Kẻ 5 lạng người nửa cân


bác dnay chế cả thành ngữ à:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jojo_80

yeuvungtau said:


> Kẻ 5 lạng người nửa cân


bác dnay chế cả thành ngữ à:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## anhcanem8897

8 lạng và nửa cân là tương đương với nhau mà. Ở đây là cân ta chứ ko phải cân Tây. Còn ý của Yeuvungtau chắc là chuyển sang dùng cân tây (5 lạng = 5g = 1/2 kg)


----------



## yeuvungtau

anhcanem8897 said:


> 8 lạng và nửa cân là tương đương với nhau mà. Ở đây là cân ta chứ ko phải cân Tây. Còn ý của Yeuvungtau chắc là chuyển sang dùng cân tây (5 lạng = 5g = 1/2 kg)


:lol::lol::lol: ôi vậy hả ..... chết .... mình không biết :lol::lol:


----------



## redcode

yeuvungtau said:


> Kẻ 5 lạng người nửa cân


bác đi coi hết các thread mà nó chửi em và đà nẵng đi. chưa bao giờ em gây sự trước vs nó. chỉ có 1 lần duy nhất khi đang nói chuyện về các cảng biển ở miền trung thì nó nhảy vô nói cảng hải phòng vô địch thiên hạ, khác nào nó tạt gáo nước lạnh vào mem nha trang vs đà nẵng nên em mới phản ứng. còn những trường hợp khác thì nó tự biên tự diễn
// 8 lạng chứ nhỉ, bác dùng đơn vị cân của tây hả? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## coolink

redcode said:


> bác đi coi hết các thread mà nó chửi em và đà nẵng đi. chưa bao giờ em gây sự trước vs nó. chỉ có 1 lần duy nhất khi đang nói chuyện về các cảng biển ở miền trung thì nó nhảy vô nói cảng hải phòng vô địch thiên hạ, khác nào nó tạt gáo nước lạnh vào mem nha trang vs đà nẵng nên em mới phản ứng. còn những trường hợp khác thì nó tự biên tự diễn
> // 8 lạng chứ nhỉ, bác dùng đơn vị cân của tây hả? :lol::lol::lol:


bây giờ ngẫm lại coi lúc mới vào đây chửi thằng già này thằng già nọ,.....không những 1 nơi mà đi hết forum rao truyền thằng già này nọ

thì lúc đó làm sao?


----------



## netzen

coolink said:


> bây giờ ngẫm lại coi lúc mới vào đây chửi thằng già này thằng già nọ,.....không những 1 nơi mà đi hết forum rao truyền thằng già này nọ
> 
> thì lúc đó làm sao?


Mà bác coolink bao tuổi rồi :lol::lol::colgate:


----------



## yeuvungtau

netzen said:


> Mà bác coolink bao tuổi rồi :lol::lol::colgate:


thế hệ 10 X :nuts::lol:


----------



## be_be_bang_bong

yeuvungtau said:


> thế hệ 10 X :nuts::lol:


bác ấy cũng có tuổi rồi


----------



## L.Q.T

del


----------



## yeuvungtau

be_be_bang_bong said:


> bác ấy cũng có tuổi rồi


Mình đùa chút ấy mà bác


----------



## kid2107

*Gửi mod*: Mem Redcode dạo thời gian gần đây có những biểu hiện quá khích, thường xuyên spam 1 mình trong thread " Kauthara club " của Khánh Hòa. Mong mod có những biện pháp nhằm hạn chế tình trạng này :bash:


----------



## L.Q.T

thì thớt đó sinh ra để dành mục đích đó mà còn xoắn gì


----------



## kid2107

^^ Mục đích j` cũng kệ bọn này :lol:


----------



## nguyend

be_be_bang_bong said:


> bác ấy cũng có tuổi rồi


tuổi tác chẳng là cái đếch gì cả, chỉ là con số thôi mà ...


----------



## be_be_bang_bong

nguyend said:


> tuổi tác chẳng là cái đếch gì cả, chỉ là con số thôi mà ...


thì có tuổi đồng nghĩa với gân cốt ko còn dẻo dai nữa, khuôn mặt nhiều nếp nhăn hơn, não ít nơ ron thần kinh hơn, tâm hồn già cỗi hơn .... hihi


----------



## bio_calgetri

Thím Tự Do vô phá thread Sài Gòn xưa. Mod vô dọn dẹp giúp mình với, nên ban nick mem này vì nhiều người than phiền lắm rồi nhưng vẫn chứng nào tật nấy.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488700&page=366


----------



## quanhtele2

del


----------



## KoolKool

bio_calgetri said:


> Thím Tự Do vô phá thread Sài Gòn xưa. Mod vô dọn dẹp giúp mình với, nên ban nick mem này vì nhiều người than phiền lắm rồi nhưng vẫn chứng nào tật nấy.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488700&page=366


ai mún thím tudo đc ban,giở tay lên nào:cheers:


----------



## quanhtele2

*Tống cổ tên TuDo này ra khỏi diễn đàn chúng ta đi anh em. *


----------



## redcode

KoolKool said:


> ai mún thím tudo đc ban,giở tay lên nào:cheers:


tớ giơ ngón tay cái nhé kay:


----------



## coolink

yêu cầu nhỏ Tudo không được gởi cái gì cho ta trong Message box

làm con gái phải biết giữ thân và liêm sĩ



Tu Do said:


> Khi nào họ qua rôì thì Coolink liên lạc và khuyên´khích họ đi học y tá, hay là nghề chăm sóc ngươì già,... theo ý ông lâu nay :
> 
> http://vietbao.com/D_1-2_2-104_4-202475_15-2/


----------



## coolink

Tu Do said:


> Tôi đưa bài liên quan dân biểu Sài Gòn và lịch sử VNCH trong thread Sài Gòn xưa.
> 
> Nêú ngươì Nam không phàn nàn thì măc´ mơ´ chi mà mâý ông Băc´ vào Nam sau này lại phàn nàn là sao ?
> 
> Không phải là chủ nhân miền Nam thì vui lòng đừng xen vào, trừ phi mâý ông coi mình là chủ nhân.


bắc cái đầu cha nhà em
người ta bao nhiêu năm miệt mài bỏ công ra để posted bài, hình ảnh
chưa có lời cám ơn vào đó phá đám, bây giờ còn nói chuyện mất dạy và ăn cháo đá bát

cái ngữ nhà em ViệtCộng hay Chống Cộng đều muốn đập em dẹp lép như con tép........vì lải nhải, nhiều chuyện, vô duyên

không phải chủ nhân miền nam là em......vì em đang sống ở Đức, nô lệ bên Đức.....cái quân ăn cháo đá bát, ngu, 
chẳng biết ăn cái gì mà qúa ngu, ngu không còn gì ngu hơn trong lich sử cua ngu

người ta sống làm viêc và bàn chuyện miền nam, đi vinh danh nó
cái mả bố nhà em chẳng làm đuợc gì ngoài chuyện xả rác đầy hết forum với rác
bây giờ còn bố lếu bố láo?



Tu Do said:


> Nêú ai khác mà đưa bài về ca sĩ Thái Thanh thì không không xoá, nhưng đưa bài về liệt sĩ VNCH là dân biểu miền Nam Trần Văn Văn và con ông là cựu giảng viên đại học Trần Văn Bá trong thread Sài Gòn xưa, thì Freshair, minhchauphuongdong, Biocalgetri nổi giận đùng đùng và đòi xoá :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488700&page=367
> 
> Thật là vô lý và quá lộ liễu .
> .
> .


lộ liễu cái vại nhà em

thread Sài Gòn Xưa là của đàn ông con trai người ta bàn chuyện SÀi Gòn xưa, hình ảnh, nhạc, văn hóa Sài Gòn xưa 5-6 năm qua..........bao lâu nay nó đều thế

chỉ có cái tên con gái tào lao ngu nhà em không vào đó thường xuyên nên chẳng biết gì và gì.........đem quăng báo vá tin tức vào đó
mà tệ hơn là quăng cáo phó cho người chết

posted 1 cái thấy không ai nói gì posted tiếp liên tục 3-4 bài.........

em có phải là con người không hay là cục đất sét?


----------



## FRESH AIR

coolink said:


> bắc cái đầu cha nhà em
> người ta bao nhiêu năm miệt mài bỏ công ra để posted bài, hình ảnh
> chưa có lời cám ơn vào đó phá đám, bây giờ còn nói chuyện mất dạy và ăn cháo đá bát
> 
> cái ngữ nhà em ViệtCộng hay Chống Cộng đều muốn đập em dẹp lép như con tép........vì lải nhải, nhiều chuyện, vô duyên
> 
> không phải chủ nhân miền nam là em......vì em đang sống ở Đức, nô lệ bên Đức.....cái quân ăn cháo đá bát, ngu,
> chẳng biết ăn cái gì mà qúa ngu, ngu không còn gì ngu hơn trong lich sử cua ngu
> 
> người ta sống làm viêc và bàn chuyện miền nam, đi vinh danh nó
> cái mả bố nhà em chẳng làm đuợc gì ngoài chuyện xả rác đầy hết forum với rác
> bây giờ còn bố lếu bố láo?
> 
> 
> 
> lộ liễu cái vại nhà em
> 
> thread Sài Gòn Xưa là của đàn ông con trai người ta bàn chuyện SÀi Gòn xưa, hình ảnh, nhạc, văn hóa Sài Gòn xưa 5-6 năm qua..........bao lâu nay nó đều thế
> 
> chỉ có cái tên con gái tào lao ngu nhà em không vào đó thường xuyên nên chẳng biết gì và gì.........đem quăng báo vá tin tức vào đó
> mà tệ hơn là quăng cáo phó cho người chết
> 
> posted 1 cái thấy không ai nói gì posted tiếp liên tục 3-4 bài.........
> 
> em có phải là con người không hay là cục đất sét?


Thị là hiện thân của mọi thứ kinh tởm nhất. Chẳng hạn như ở VN, bà mẹ nói với con rằng: "Mày lo học đi, ko thì đi đứng đường như thằng bồ câu kia kìa" thì khi có gì kinh tởm để so sánh, cái tên công dân đức cống TD sẽ dc vang danh


----------



## coolink

Tu Do said:


> Tôi đáng tuổi chị hai của ông. Thâý ông ê´ mà trong khi đọc báo thâý mâý gia đình mơí qua cho nên có lòng tôt´ giơí thiệu cho ông tơí tìm làm quen. Khỏi phải ngôì hoài trong này.


chị đi hốt rác

ế cái mả bố nhà em......nếu ta nói ta có vợ con thì cái mả bố nhà em trả lời sao?
lên forum dể tìm đời tư của con trai? sao gái hư gái thúi vậy? gaí mất nết

gia đình mả bố em mới ở VN qua nên mới ngu dốt chứ ai mà mới ở VN mới qua?

người ta vào đây vì niềm đam mê kiến trúc.......em vác cái tổ sư bố nhà em vào đây để làm gì? 

trang kiến trúc, xây dung mà vào dây toàn là post những posts xàm
ta nghĩ công an Viêt Cộng nó đang theo dõi em......tin ta đi


----------



## thantoanthang

Tối nay vào mà choáng váng..........chiến tranh trên toàn mặt trận :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## coolink

chỉ có 2 tên mà thôi, Tudo và cái tên nhãi ranh Hải Phòng 15RXXXX

nhốt 2 ten này là forum lập lại hòa bình...........1 tên mất day và 1 tên bị té giếng. 2 tên cộng lại như 2 hung thần của forum.......cứ theo 2 tên này dọn dẹp thì còn mệt dài dài


----------



## coolink

16R5XXXX said:


> ....


thread Qui Hoạch ^^
chẳng lẽ ngày nay thread là để cho em này vào chửi bậy hằng ngày?


----------



## coolink

Tu Do said:


> Tôi không xen vào chuyện của mâý ông và tôi cũng không phá quâý trong các threads trong này.
> 
> Mâý ông nên làm gương cho thanh thiêú niên đi.
> 
> Thử nghĩ xem nêú thanh thiêú niên Việt Nam thay vì góp ý trình bày, ăn nói đàng hoàng, thì học theo thói chửi hỗn, như chợ bán cá, ỷ ta đây bè phái hung dữ hơn rôì chèn ép kẻ yêú, thì xã hội ra thê´nào.
> 
> Ngoài ra nêú biêt´ thông tin liên quan vận mệnh đât´nươc´ và dân tộc thì nên chia sẻ, thay vì che dâú đi .


bây giờ có nút like thì mình đổi giọng.......

Bạn Tự DO thân mến

bạn không hiểu, để mình nói cho bạn nghe, forum là để mọi người post bài cao ốc, kiến ttúc, có lẽ bạn mới vào nên bạn không hiểu
lần sau để ý bạn nhé?

chúc bạn ở forum chơi vui vẻ, và luôn luôn may mắn thành công 

thân mến, 
mình thơm thơm bạn

coolink


----------



## thantoanthang

L.Q.T said:


> Thực ra cái nút like cũng sẽ làm cho mọi người post bài cẩn thận hơn, chất lượng hơn, có lẽ đây là mục đích chính khi đưa nó vào.


Không biết ở SSC có xảy ra tình trạng này không, nhưng ở một số diễn đàn công nghệ đã xảy ra rồi. Một số posts hay thì quá nhiều người like, danh sách like dài tới gần nửa trang, phân tâm người đọc quá trời hno:hno:hno:


----------



## L.Q.T

thantoanthang said:


> Không biết ở SSC có xảy ra tình trạng này không, nhưng ở một số diễn đàn công nghệ đã xảy ra rồi. Một số posts hay thì quá nhiều người like, danh sách like dài tới gần nửa trang, phân tâm người đọc quá trời hno:hno:hno:


chắc ko đến nổi vậy đâu, trường hợp đó chỉ thường xảy ra với các post chia sẽ download:lol:


----------



## nguyend

ủa sao ta không có nút like nhỉ?


----------



## quanhtele2

Tu Do said:


> Ông đưa bài liên quan Thái Thanh trong thread Sài Gòn xưa thì sao ? Bà Thái Thanh có liên quan chi kiến trúc Sài Gòn ?
> 
> Còn tôi đưa bài liên quan miền Nam trong thread Sài Gòn xưa thì ông kêu Mod xoá .
> 
> Ngoài ra trong diễn đàn chính thì tôi cũng chỉ chia sẻ thông tin liên quan kiến trúc trong các thread khác, ví dụ như các toà nhà của Đảng, các dự án liên quan TQ, các cây câù.
> 
> (Mod xoá bừa bãi, xoá luôn mô hình mâý cây câù dễ xây và nên xây ở vùng Nam Bộ)
> 
> Các thông tin khác thì tôi post trong Skybar.
> 
> *Nhưng thôi không muôn´tranh luận nữa. Tuần tơí lại bận đi làm , kể từ tuần tơí không còn post thông tin trong này * .


*Biến luôn đi !!! Ở forum này ko ai ưa mày đâu. Người gì đâu mà nhây! Có tự trọng 1 chút đi !!!*


----------



## coolink

Tu Do said:


> Ông đưa bài liên quan Thái Thanh trong thread Sài Gòn xưa thì sao ? Bà Thái Thanh có liên quan chi kiến trúc Sài Gòn ? .


câu hỏi này ^^ chứng tỏ em không thường xuyên vào thread SàiGòn Xưa
thứ 2 nó chứng tỏ em là 2 người không thông minh........ngu cùng cực

trang Sài Gòn xưa là post phim ảnh, văn hóa Sài Gòn xưa
không chỉ cho người Sài Gòn chia sẽ, mà còn cho dân ở nơi khác chưa đến Sài Gòn nhìn hết những văn hóa của Sài Gòn

văn nghệ âm nhạc là trong số đó.....nếu không có Sài Gòn thì đã không có Thái Thanh, không có Phạm Duy, không có bao nhiêu ca sĩ, nghệ sĩ tài danh của miền bắc, trung , nam

Sài Gòn là cái nôi đã nuôi dưỡng tài năng của họ. nếu họ không vào Sài Gòn thì những bài hát của Phạm Duy đã không ra đời, vì Phạm Duy bận ra đồng cuốc xẻng......lich sử VN đã không có giọng ca Thái Thanh, vì Thái Thanh nếu ở miền bắc đã đi làm ruộng

biết chưa?.......

mà người ta post phim ảnh, nhạc bao nhiêu lâu rồi, em là dân Đà Nẵng biết gì mà tra hỏi về Sài Gòn xưa? sao không thấy mặt em trong các thead Đà Nẵng? 



Tu Do said:


> Còn tôi đưa bài liên quan miền Nam trong thread Sài Gòn xưa thì ông kêu Mod xoá ..


em đưa bài gì? tin tức? 
ai vào trong thread Sàin Gòn xưa để coi tin tức?

tin tức gì? do ai post? 1 con robot chỉ quăng báo đầy hết trong thread?
"liên quan đến miền nam" chứ có liên quan đến Sài Gòn không?

bây giờ em đem tin tức "miền trung" em quăng vào thread Huế, Nha Trang, Đaà Nẵng coi họ có chửi em không?



Tu Do said:


> Ngoài ra trong diễn đàn chính thì tôi cũng chỉ chia sẻ thông tin liên quan kiến trúc trong các thread khác, ví dụ như các toà nhà của Đảng, các dự án liên quan TQ, các cây câù..


em chia sẻ hay em post báo?
đầu óc em trống rỗng thì chia se cái gì? ngoại trừ chụp mũ? và vu khống? ăn không nói có? ăn thêm nói bớt cho người ta chửi?

các tòa nhà của đảng ai quan tâm? dự án liên quan đến TQ ai quan tâm? các cây cầu ai quan tâm? em nghĩ người ta không đọc báo sao mà lên đây mới đôc? em chỉ giỏi post báo chứ em chia sẻ cá gì? tranh luận của em nhạt như nước ốc



Tu Do said:


> (Mod xoá bừa bãi, xoá luôn mô hình mâý cây câù dễ xây và nên xây ở vùng Nam Bộ)
> 
> mấy cái cầu của em có quan trọng gì?
> 
> hỏi dùm Mods cho ta sao thread Sài Gòn xưa vừa bị mất mấy posts và ta bị mất mấy post
> 
> 
> 
> Tu Do said:
> 
> 
> 
> Các thông tin khác thì tôi post trong Skybar..
> 
> 
> 
> em làm gì đâu có liêb quan đến ta? ta chỉ không ưa dân vô công rỗi nghề vào đây phá đám.......không có một đam mê gì, chỉ vào đây phá đám
> 
> 
> 
> Tu Do said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nhưng thôi không muôn´tranh luận nữa. Tuần tơí lại bận đi làm , kể từ tuần tơí không còn post thông tin trong này .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> có nghĩa là tuần này em thất nghiệp?
Click to expand...


----------



## FRESH AIR

coolink said:


> có nghĩa là tuần này em thất nghiệp?


Tuần này trời lạnh quá, khách thưa hẳn :lol:
Tuần tới lại phải đi tới "Cơ quan Đầu não cách mạng" nhận tin bài để đi rải, ngồi sưởi lò và quăng rác mạng.


----------



## FRESH AIR

Tu Do said:


> Ông đưa bài liên quan Thái Thanh trong thread Sài Gòn xưa thì sao ? Bà Thái Thanh có liên quan chi kiến trúc Sài Gòn ?
> 
> Còn tôi đưa bài liên quan miền Nam trong thread Sài Gòn xưa thì ông kêu Mod xoá .
> 
> Ngoài ra trong diễn đàn chính thì tôi cũng chỉ chia sẻ thông tin liên quan kiến trúc trong các thread khác, ví dụ như các toà nhà của Đảng, các dự án liên quan TQ, các cây câù.
> 
> (Mod xoá bừa bãi, xoá luôn mô hình mâý cây câù dễ xây và nên xây ở vùng Nam Bộ)
> 
> Các thông tin khác thì tôi post trong Skybar.
> 
> Nhưng thôi không muôn´tranh luận nữa. Tuần tơí lại bận đi làm , kể từ tuần tơí không còn post thông tin trong này .


Câu này quen lắm, nói chung hạng người nào dù danh dự có thấp cách mấy thì khi bị cồng động khinh bỉ họ cũng thấy tổn thương, rút lui thời gian rồi sau đó quay lại, người ta gọi là "Ngựa quen đường cũ"

Ở VN có mấy em làm đĩ, khi bị bắt mấy ẻm cũng nói: Em hứa, em thề từ nay em ko làm nữa, tuy nhiên sau khi ra mấy ẻm vẫn về lại gốc cây xưa đứng đợi.
Đôi khi cái nghề post thuê nó cũng có sức lôi cuốn mãnh liệt khiến ng ta khó lòng từ bỏ nó


----------



## going-higher

Co nut Likes tai sao lai khong co nut dislikes


----------



## redcode

thantoanthang said:


> Diễn đàn mới có thêm mục *Post Thanks / Like* ở dưới avatar mà sao không thấy nút thanks ở đâu vậy mod :?:?:?


từ từ đã, phải update từ từ
thì ra đây là cool things mà admin đã hứa hẹn :nuts:


----------



## redcode

thantoanthang said:


> Không biết ở SSC có xảy ra tình trạng này không, nhưng ở một số diễn đàn công nghệ đã xảy ra rồi. Một số posts hay thì quá nhiều người like, danh sách like dài tới gần nửa trang, phân tâm người đọc quá trời hno:hno:hno:


cùng lắm thì thêm nút ẩn/hiện vô. sao phải xoắn


----------



## thantoanthang

Nút like xuất hiện vào ngày NT lên banner


----------



## redcode

2 chuyện nớ có liên quan chi tới nhau không?


----------



## Phan Van Thao

Sao không thấy nút tự like nhỉ


----------



## FRESH AIR

Tu Do said:


> Ông mơí là ngươì không tự trọng.
> 
> Bộ ông là chủ hay sao mà ngang nhiên nói cái giọng như thể bọn tao là chủ đât´này ?
> Diễn đàn này không là của riêng các ông .
> 
> Diễn đàn này liên quan bât´động sản và đât´ đai, đương nhiên tập trung những kẻ muôn´bâú víu vào một hệ thông´ tham nhũng bòn rút, hôí lộ, làm ăn bât´chính, tha hồ ăn cươp´ cưỡng chê´ lâý đât´ của dân oan.
> 
> Coi thì thâý ông liên quan vào chuyện cưỡng chê´ lâý đât´ của dân Việt ở Bình Dương để xây khu Đông Đô Đại Phô´ dành riêng cho ngươì Trung Quôc´ .
> 
> Làm ăn mà liên quan những chuyện ác đưc´ thì rôì cũng sẽ lộ tẩy .
> 
> Tôi chẳng hơi đâu ngôì đây ´để cản trở quý ông cưỡng chê´ lâý đât´ của dân oan và bán nươc´. Mà ráng bán nươc´ e là chưa chăc´ mâý ai thèm mua.
> 
> Bong bóng bât´động sản vỡ là do quá tham lam, ích kỹ, bê bôí, quy hoạch một chiêù,...
> 
> 
> Ngoài ra mâý bà bạn bên này mơí kể : Ngươì thì phàn nàn về những vân´đề khi đi du lịch ở VN, không muôn´ trở lại. Mâý ngươì khác thì tỉnh mộng khi làm giâý tờ thị thực ở các toà lãnh sự và bị cán bộ quan liêu, nêú không giở thói điêu ngoa gian trá, thì hách dịch, tham ô và bày ra đủ mánh để moi tiền quá đáng,...
> 
> Muôn´che dâú ư ? Ríêt´ rôì ngươì ta cũng biêt´.


Chết nhé các bác, giờ thì KTS, kỹ sư... đều là bán nc cả nhé. Đấy, tôi nói rồi, cuối cùng chỉ có móc túi, rải đinh... mới là thành phần "Đàng hoàng" thôi, ai mà có học hành, có chiếc xe, có đủ tiền để "Uống lon Red bull" đều là thành phần thân cộng cả :lol:

Cơ mà có kẻ lê lết khắp nơi, la liếm từng người, đọc từng bài, luồn lách chui rúc khắp 4rum để kiếm tra "Lý lịch" từng đối tượng :lol:

Một là bọn an ninh cài vào, 2 là tay sai Tàu khựa :lol:


----------



## coolink

Tu Do said:


> Ông mơí là ngươì không tự trọng.
> 
> Bộ ông là chủ hay sao mà ngang nhiên nói cái giọng như thể bọn tao là chủ đât´này ?
> Diễn đàn này không là của riêng các ông .´.


diễn đàn này là của riêng những người đam mê kiến trúc, xây dựng
họ bỏ công và thời giờ cho sự đam mê đó

diễn đàn này không phải của những kẻ vào đây với mục đích xả rác tin tức copy and paste từ các website báo



Tu Do said:


> Diễn đàn này liên quan bât´động sản và đât´ đai, đương nhiên tập trung những kẻ muôn´bâú víu vào một hệ thông´ tham nhũng bòn rút, hôí lộ, làm ăn bât´chính, tha hồ ăn cươp´ cưỡng chê´ lâý đât´ của dân oan.´.


ở đây có trên dưới 300-400 members, và có rất nhiều những nhà kiến trúc sư, kỹ sư xây dựng cung như chuyên gia trong ngành

em nghĩ khi phát biểu câu đó ^^ em không cảm thấy xấu hổ???



Tu Do said:


> Coi thì thâý ông liên quan vào chuyện cưỡng chê´ lâý đât´ của dân Việt ở Bình Dương để xây khu Đông Đô Đại Phô´ dành riêng cho ngươì Trung Quôc´ .´.


vậy theo em mấy trăm members lên đây chỉ bàn về Bình Dương?

có óc thì phải nghĩ to ra, chứ ai lại chui vô cái rọ?



Tu Do said:


> Làm ăn mà liên quan những chuyện ác đưc´ thì rôì cũng sẽ lộ tẩy .´.


vào đây làm mất thời giờ của nhiều người cũng là ác đức, và cái nghiệp của em rất nặng
chưa kể vào đây xạo xạo.......tôi quen anh này, tôi quen chị kia, họ nói thé này thế nọ................

thoáng qua thôi ai cũnng biết em xạo xạo.
thành ra chẳng biết em tôn giáo gì, thì cái xạo xạo này cũng là cái rất ác đức



Tu Do said:


> Tôi chẳng hơi đâu ngôì đây ´để cản trở quý ông cưỡng chê´ lâý đât´ của dân oan và bán nươc´. Mà ráng bán nươc´ e là chưa chăc´ mâý ai thèm mua.´.


em có rất rất nhiều hơi.....
không được điêu.......không được giả bộ mình là người bận rộn
vì hằng ngày em đều bỏ rất nhiều thời giờ vào đấy để làm mất nhiều thời giờ của người khác..........đặc biệt là con trai........



Tu Do said:


> Bong bóng bât´động sản vỡ là do quá tham lam, ích kỹ, bê bôí, quy hoạch một chiêù,...´.


em có rất nhiều hơi để thổi bong bóng
ai có liên hoan, tiệc cưới, sinh nhật mà cần bong bóng để trang trí mà không có bơm, thì có thể mời em tới để thổi bong bóng cho họ



Tu Do said:


> Ngoài ra mâý bà bạn bên này mơí kể : Ngươì thì phàn nàn về những vân´đề khi đi du lịch ở VN, không muôn´ trở lại. Mâý ngươì khác thì tỉnh mộng khi làm giâý tờ thị thực ở các toà lãnh sự và bị cán bộ quan liêu, nêú không giở thói điêu ngoa gian trá, thì hách dịch, tham ô và bày ra đủ mánh để moi tiền quá đáng,...´.


mấy bà bạn em bà nào cũng thất nghiệp, nhưng họ không có nhiều hơi thổi bong bóng như em, em nó nói chuyện qua telephone



Tu Do said:


> Muôn´che dâú ư ? Ríêt´ rôì ngươì ta cũng biêt´.


chứ còn gì nữa........em về VN thường xuyên, em muốn che giấu ư? công an ở VN rồi sẽ biết

ps, công an nhá.........tớ thấy tin tức gì không tốt ở VN thì tớ cỡn lên nói này nói nọ thôi............còn nhỏ TUdo này ^^ hắn muốn "lật đổ" chính quyền. (đá lông nheo, đé lông nheo)


----------



## thantoanthang

redcode said:


> 2 chuyện nớ có liên quan chi tới nhau không?


Trùng hợp thâu :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FRESH AIR

Tu Do said:


> Đât´ đai VN ngày nay đa sô´ trong tay bà con cán bộ đảng cộng sản .
> 
> Ngươì bình thường đâu ai mà dựa hơi nói như thể bọn tao là chủ đât´ này.


A, các bác nông dân, các bác là "Bà con cán bộ Đảng" rồi nhé, 60% dân số VN là nông dân, vỗi người vài ba sào đất. Ơ hóa ra nông dân là "Bà con cs"

Thôi rồi, có chiếc xe, có cái máy tính, uống lon bò húc là "Bà con cán bộ", nay làm nông dân cũng là "Bà con cán bộ", thôi thì 90tr dân VN đều là "Bà con cb", à ko, ngoại trừ bọn rải đinh và tay bị tay gậy - thành phần no62g cốt cuộc cm của TD:lol:


----------



## coolink

Tu Do said:


> Ai vào các khu ăn chơi nghĩ dưỡng sang trọng 5 sao ở miền Nam, cũng thâý bà con cán bộ Đảng cộng sản từ vùng ngoài kia vào ngôì trên , trong khi nhân viên hâù hạ phục vụ service là dân miên` Nam. Có khi chậm chân còn bị quát tháo chửi cho một trận. 37 năm "giải phóng" mà bên "giải phóng" thành chủ nhân, còn bên "được giải phóng" thành nhân viên phục vụ.
> 
> Nêú không có kiêù hôí gởi về thì cảnh tượng đó còn lộ liễu hơn nữa
> 
> Bởi vậy việc ông Huy Đưc´ra sách nói về chuyện giải phóng miền Nam thì cũng chỉ là những chuyện mà thiên hạ đã thâý.


đã bảo nhỏ này hắn nhiều hơi thổi bong bóng mà ^^

cứ giả bộ ta đây bận rộn......bận rộn mà toàn đi nói chuyện với chị này, anh kia, chú nọ....

ta mới là bận rộn đây.....Thứ Bảy ta thức sớm online, rồi ta tắt máy đi ngủ tiếp


----------



## FRESH AIR

Tu Do said:


> Ai vào các khu ăn chơi nghĩ dưỡng sang trọng 5 sao ở miền Nam, cũng thâý cảnh ngươì Nam làm nhân viên phục vụ service hâù hạ bà con cán bộ Đảng cộng sản từ vùng ngoài kia vào . Có khi chậm chân còn bị quát tháo chửi cho một trận.
> 
> 37 năm "giải phóng" mà bên "giải phóng" thành chủ nhân, còn bên "được giải phóng" thành nhân viên hâù hạ phục vụ.
> 
> Nêú không có kiêù hôí gởi về lâu nay thì cảnh tượng đó còn lộ liễu hơn nữa .
> 
> Bởi vậy việc ông Huy Đưc´ra sách nói về chuyện giải phóng miền Nam thì cũng chỉ là những chuyện mà thiên hạ đã thâý.


tội nghiệp, nói một lát lại nói cùn giống mấy bà tám bán dạo ngoài đường. "Ai vào", "Ai thấy" là sao cơ, đại từ nhân xưng gì phức tạp quá, mông lung quá,mơ hồ quá, ai là ai và ai thấy ai :lol:
Thế Tudo có gời tiền về ko, hay là các ông chú ông bác ăn phân của dân gửi qua cho ăn chung đấy :lol:


----------



## thantoanthang

Tu Do said:


> Ông mơí là ngươì không tự trọng.
> 
> Bộ ông là chủ hay sao mà ngang nhiên nói cái giọng như thể bọn tao là chủ đât´này ?
> Diễn đàn này không là của riêng các ông .
> 
> *Diễn đàn này liên quan bât´động sản và đât´ đai, đương nhiên tập trung những kẻ muôn´bâú víu vào một hệ thông´ tham nhũng bòn rút, hôí lộ, làm ăn bât´chính, tha hồ ăn cươp´ cưỡng chê´ lâý đât´ của dân oan.
> *
> Coi thì thâý ông liên quan vào chuyện cưỡng chê´ lâý đât´ của dân Việt ở Bình Dương để xây khu Đông Đô Đại Phô´ dành riêng cho ngươì Trung Quôc´ .
> 
> Làm ăn mà liên quan những chuyện ác đưc´ thì rôì cũng sẽ lộ tẩy .
> 
> Tôi chẳng hơi đâu ngôì đây ´để cản trở quý ông cưỡng chê´ lâý đât´ của dân oan và bán nươc´. Mà ráng bán nươc´ e là chưa chăc´ mâý ai thèm mua.
> 
> Bong bóng bât´động sản vỡ là do quá tham lam, ích kỹ, bê bôí, quy hoạch một chiêù,...
> 
> 
> Ngoài ra mâý bà bạn bên này mơí kể : Ngươì thì phàn nàn về những vân´đề khi đi du lịch ở VN, không muôn´ trở lại. Mâý ngươì khác thì tỉnh mộng khi làm giâý tờ thị thực ở các toà lãnh sự và bị cán bộ quan liêu, nêú không giở thói điêu ngoa gian trá, thì hách dịch, tham ô và bày ra đủ mánh để moi tiền quá đáng,...
> 
> Muôn´che dâú ư ? Ríêt´ rôì ngươì ta cũng biêt´.


Người làm ăn đích thực thì người ta chả mấy thời gian mà lên diễn đàn này đâu hno:hno:hno: Giờ thím lại còn chụp mũ cho những người tham gia diễn đàn này cơ đấy hno:hno:hno: Thôi, vì đây là diễn đàn của Cộng sản, diễn đàn của bọn cướp đất, và thím có một đầu óc thông tuệ tuyệt vời không ai sánh kịp, những người ở diễn đàn này đều là loại IQ thấp, không ai hiểu nổi thím hết. Vậy nên mong thím rời khỏi đây càng sớm càng tốt, vì thím annoy mọi người quá rồi :cheers:. Thím không rời khỏi đây thì mọi người bị làm phiền, thím bị nghe chửi; thím mà rời khỏi đây, thím được sung sướng với những tin tức của thím ở diễn đàn khác, còn mọi người thì được hưởng yên bình. Hòa bình nhân loại :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jojo_80

Tu Do said:


> thantoanthang
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2010
> *
> Posts: 16,277 *
> 
> Tu Do
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2010
> *Posts: 3,445*
> 
> 
> Tôi học xon ra trường rôì rôì mơí tham gia post bài, mà cũng chỉ copy & paste các bài báo cho đỡ mât´thơì gian.
> 
> Vậy mà sô´ post cũng chỉ có thể bằng ~ 1/5 của cậu này ở CHXHCNVN.
> 
> Trong khi các tập đoàn Nhà nươc´ và cơ quan chính phủ CHXHCNVN tăng nhiêù giá và lệ phí, những sinh viên khác có khi khóc vi vé xe bus tăng, vậy mà thâý cậu lê la trên mạng và xen vào chuyện ngươì khác.
> 
> Dư tiền và thơì gian à, sao không làm từ thiện hay công tác xã hội đi.
> 
> Cháu ngoan Bác Hồ từ Thanh Hoá vào hưởng giàu sang, ngôì trên đât´miên` Nam. Tuy nhiên lúc mà NT_inmyheart nói chuyện ngươì nghèo, thì thâý ý cậu muôn´ tránh né.


Bản chất vẫn là bản chất. Ko bjo thay đổi được. HỌ KHỈ VẪN MÃI LÀ HỌ KHỈ KO BJO TIẾN HÓA ĐC.:lol::lol::lol:
(xin lỗi tudo mượn gió bẻ măng non tí)


----------



## netzen

Chị Tu Do có người yêu chưa em giới thiệu cho 1 người ở diễn đàn này:nuts:


----------



## thantoanthang

jojo_80 said:


> Bản chất vẫn là bản chất. Ko bjo thay đổi được. HỌ KHỈ VẪN MÃI LÀ HỌ KHỈ KO BJO TIẾN HÓA ĐC.:lol::lol::lol:
> (xin lỗi tudo mượn gió bẻ măng non tí)


Đấy, tao nói loại mày nhục nhã có sai đâu, lúc nào cũng đợi thời cơ rồi nhào ra cắn lén :lol::lol::lol: Thôi biến đi chỗ khác mà vo ve đi.


----------



## thantoanthang

Tu Do said:


> thantoanthang
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2010
> *
> Posts: 16,277 *
> 
> Tu Do
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2010
> *Posts: 3,445*
> 
> 
> Tôi học xong ra trường rôì rôì mơí tham gia post bài, mà cũng chỉ copy & paste các bài báo cho đỡ mât´thơì gian.
> 
> Vậy mà sô´ post cũng chỉ có thể bằng ~ 1/5 của cậu này ở CHXHCNVN.
> 
> *Trong khi các tập đoàn Nhà nươc´ và cơ quan chính phủ CHXHCNVN tăng nhiêù giá và lệ phí, những sinh viên khác có khi khóc vi vé xe bus tăng, vậy mà thâý cậu lê la trên mạng và xen vào chuyện ngươì khác.*
> 
> Dư tiền và thơì gian à, sao không làm từ thiện hay công tác xã hội đi.
> 
> Cháu ngoan Bác Hồ  từ Thanh Hoá vào hưởng giàu sang, ngôì trên đât´miên` Nam. *Tuy nhiên lúc mà NT_inmyheart nói chuyện ngươì nghèo, thì thâý ý cậu muôn´ tránh né*.


Thôi đi chị hai à. Chị theo dõi được bao nhiêu posts của tôi mà nói tôi không than thở giá cả, không nói chuyện người nghèo :nuts::nuts::nuts: Tôi có nói đó, nhưng tôi không phải loại bò ăn cỏ nhai đi nhai lại một giọng điệu nên chị không nghe được đó thôi. Không phải ai cũng là loại người thích nhai như chị đâu chị Tự Do à. Tôi dư tiền và thời gian thì đó là việc của tôi, làm việc xã hội hay không đó là quyền của tôi, chị làm quái gì có cái quyền nói tôi làm thế này làm thế kia??? Điều quan trọng là tôi không có làm phiền ai. Còn chị? Nhìn lại bản thân đi. Nói ra câu nào là câu đó bị chửi cho té tát mà vẫn khoái nói. Tôi không nói chị sai hay đúng, nhưng ở một môi trường mà người ta không chấp nhận mình, thì hoặc là nên bỏ mà đi, hoặc là nên học cách hòa nhập để sống chung với nó. Trên internet thì có thiếu gì 4rum? Ở cái SSC này không ai chấp nhận chị thì chị cứ phải cắm đầu vào đây làm gì? Người ta thì bị làm phiền, chị thì bị nghe chửi, còn tôi thì đau con mắt vì mấy người cứ chửi qua chửi lại.

Còn cái câu bôi đen: Tôi thấy chị như đang muốn chọc cho tôi phải chửi rủa chị như FA đúng không? Vậy thể hiện cái tính mất dạy của chị chưa? Chị không cần phải mở miệng ra chửi nhưng lại có cách làm cho người ta phải chửi, rồi sau đó lên lớp người ta về vấn đề văn hóa. Loại người vừa dai vừa dại đủ để có thể nói lên những câu tôi bôi đen thì một là người điên, hai là người có mưu đồ. Chị tự hào ở 1 nước văn minh, ở 1 thành phố văn minh mà sao những câu nhưng từ chị nói ra làm cho tôi đều cảm thấy như chị sống ở nơi mọi rợ nào đó vậy? Thiếu sự tinh tế và đầy chất tâm thần hno:hno:hno: Xin lỗi phải làm chị thất vọng, nhưng nói thật nếu tôi nóng tính như FA thì khi nghe những câu chụp mũ vô căn cứ này của chị thì tôi cũng sẽ mạt sát và chửi chị không tiếc lời rồi. Chị đừng nghĩ chị không chửi là không mất dạy. Cách chị chụp mũ như 1 kẻ điên còn mất dạy hơn chị văng tục nhiều. 
Nhưng dù gì thì đây cũng chỉ là chuyện chị chụp mũ tôi chứ cũng chả ảnh hưởng gì đến cái chung, nên tôi cũng chả hơi đâu mà cứ theo dõi post của chị mà đấu khẩu. Điều cuối cùng tôi muốn nói với chị là đừng có phá cái 4rum này nữa. Những diễn đàn khác sẽ hợp với chị hơn. Đừng cứ nằm lì ở đây để rồi gây mệt mỏi cho cả 2 bên.


----------



## thantoanthang

Tu Do said:


> Cho dù rơì khỏi đây cũng bị tay chân của cộng sản VN theo thi hành nghị quyêt´ 36 đi xin tiền đàn bà nươc´ ngoài .
> 
> CHXHCNVN có những công tử nhà giàu lêu lổng, xem ra không biêt´ làm gì, chuyện không nên xen vào thì xen vào, còn chuyện đáng xen vào, đáng làm thì không làm .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.x-cafevn.org/forum/showthread.php?t=22043&page=6


Chuyện tôi thấy tôi nên làm là tách bạch những thành phần cực đoan như chị ra để mọi người không đánh giá đây là diễn đàn của những kẻ điên, và những người muốn tìm hiểu về sự thật lịch sử sẽ không bị những người như chị làm cho phải quay đầu về với CS :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nguyend

nguyend said:


> ủa sao ta không có nút like nhỉ?


ta vưỡn chưa thấy cúc like trong thread của ta để ta "self like" :lol:. Tại sao?


----------



## redcode

Tu Do said:


> gâu gâu gâu gâu gâu gâu
> thantoanthang
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2010
> 
> Posts: 16,277
> 
> Kêt´bè phái lêu lổng , hỗn và lươì làm việc. Cháu quê bác Tô Huy Rưá .
> 
> 
> Tương lai nươc´ Việt chẳng thể nhờ vào mâý công tử lêu lổng, hỗn hào, ích kỹ, lươì làm việc,... mà phải là những thanh niên có tư cách và rèn luyện bản thân, biêt´quan tâm cho đồng bào, những ngươì đàn ông thật sự trưởng thành và có trách nhiệm.
> .


nhưng chắc cũng ko thể nhờ mấy mụ đàn bà thúi, suốt ngày đi nhét chữ vào mồm người khác, ba hoa khoác lác


----------



## FRESH AIR

thantoanthang said:


> Thôi đi chị hai à. Chị theo dõi được bao nhiêu posts của tôi mà nói tôi không than thở giá cả, không nói chuyện người nghèo :nuts::nuts::nuts: Tôi có nói đó, nhưng tôi không phải loại bò ăn cỏ nhai đi nhai lại một giọng điệu nên chị không nghe được đó thôi. Không phải ai cũng là loại người thích nhai như chị đâu chị Tự Do à. Tôi dư tiền và thời gian thì đó là việc của tôi, làm việc xã hội hay không đó là quyền của tôi, chị làm quái gì có cái quyền nói tôi làm thế này làm thế kia??? Điều quan trọng là tôi không có làm phiền ai. Còn chị? Nhìn lại bản thân đi. Nói ra câu nào là câu đó bị chửi cho té tát mà vẫn khoái nói. Tôi không nói chị sai hay đúng, nhưng ở một môi trường mà người ta không chấp nhận mình, thì hoặc là nên bỏ mà đi, hoặc là nên học cách hòa nhập để sống chung với nó. Trên internet thì có thiếu gì 4rum? Ở cái SSC này không ai chấp nhận chị thì chị cứ phải cắm đầu vào đây làm gì? Người ta thì bị làm phiền, chị thì bị nghe chửi, còn tôi thì đau con mắt vì mấy người cứ chửi qua chửi lại.
> 
> Còn cái câu bôi đen: Tôi thấy chị như đang muốn chọc cho tôi phải chửi rủa chị như FA đúng không? Vậy thể hiện cái tính mất dạy của chị chưa? Chị không cần phải mở miệng ra chửi nhưng lại có cách làm cho người ta phải chửi, rồi sau đó lên lớp người ta về vấn đề văn hóa. Loại người vừa dai vừa dại đủ để có thể nói lên những câu tôi bôi đen thì một là người điên, hai là người có mưu đồ. Chị tự hào ở 1 nước văn minh, ở 1 thành phố văn minh mà sao những câu nhưng từ chị nói ra làm cho tôi đều cảm thấy như chị sống ở nơi mọi rợ nào đó vậy? Thiếu sự tinh tế và đầy chất tâm thần hno:hno:hno: Xin lỗi phải làm chị thất vọng, nhưng nói thật nếu tôi nóng tính như FA thì khi nghe những câu chụp mũ vô căn cứ này của chị thì tôi cũng sẽ mạt sát và chửi chị không tiếc lời rồi. Chị đừng nghĩ chị không chửi là không mất dạy. Cách chị chụp mũ như 1 kẻ điên còn mất dạy hơn chị văng tục nhiều.
> Nhưng dù gì thì đây cũng chỉ là chuyện chị chụp mũ tôi chứ cũng chả ảnh hưởng gì đến cái chung, nên tôi cũng chả hơi đâu mà cứ theo dõi post của chị mà đấu khẩu. Điều cuối cùng tôi muốn nói với chị là đừng có phá cái 4rum này nữa. Những diễn đàn khác sẽ hợp với chị hơn. Đừng cứ nằm lì ở đây để rồi gây mệt mỏi cho cả 2 bên.


Rời khỏi đây rồi sao nhận tiền post thuê :lol:. Để ta giới thiệu cho mấy 4rum thiếu nhi nhi đồng cấp 1 để Td wa chơi, chứ ở đây có một khoảng cách hơi bị xa về nhận thức giữa 2 bên :lol:


----------



## FRESH AIR

Mà cái loại người ngay cả cái danh cũng ko dám xưng, cái mặt ko dám ló ra, cái nghề nghiệp không có và có cả một hệ thống chú - bác - cô - dì là cái đám ăn phân của dân thì chống ai, chỉ là tay châ mật thám lên đây theo dõi thôi.

Mà mấy cái loại này thì danh dự ko có, nhân tính ko còn, sống bằng cơm gạo của dân nhưng luôn nhe răng sẵ sàng để cắn. Cho hỏi thăm chứ mấy ông chú ông bác đó một năm cho bao nhiêu tiền để năm ngửa chửi quê nhà vậy TD.


----------



## thantoanthang

redcode said:


> nhưng chắc cũng ko thể nhờ mấy mụ đàn bà thúi, suốt ngày đi nhét chữ vào mồm người khác, ba hoa khoác lác


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

P.S: Thâu, rút, sợ quá :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## FRESH AIR

thantoanthang said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> P.S: Thâu, rút, sợ quá :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


Tính giải trí cao mà, cuối tuần khỏi vào thảo cầm viên lol


----------



## redcode

đà nẵng cũng không có sở thú nên đành ở đây chơi thôi :lol:


----------



## netzen

Tu Do said:


> Các tập đoàn Nhà nươc´ và cơ quan chính phủ CHXHCNVN đã, đang và sẽ tăng nhiêù giá và lệ phí trong những năm tơí để lâý tiền nhân dân và trả món nợ khổng lồ .
> 
> Ngươì Việt có muôn´thay đổi chê´độ hay không là tùy theo ví tiền của họ còn bao nhiêu và họ còn có thể gánh vác bao nhiêu .
> 
> Không vì ai viết sách nói chuyện đơì xưa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thantoanthang
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2010
> 
> Posts: 16,277
> 
> Kêt´bè phái lêu lổng , hỗn và lươì làm việc. _*Cháu quê bác Tô Huy Rưá .*_
> 
> 
> Tương lai nươc´ Việt chẳng thể nhờ vào mâý công tử lêu lổng, hỗn hào, ích kỹ, lươì làm việc,... mà phải là những thanh niên có tư cách và rèn luyện bản thân, biêt´quan tâm cho đồng bào, những ngươì đàn ông thật sự trưởng thành và có trách nhiệm.
> .


Thantoanthang có phải là cháu bác rứa kô mà giờ chị tudo còn lôi ra kìa:lol:


----------



## thantoanthang

netzen said:


> Thantoanthang có phải là cháu bác rứa kô mà giờ chị tudo còn lôi ra kìa:lol:


Ái chà, nếu mình là cháu bác Rứa thì giờ đang vi vu chốn thiên đường nào đó, đâu có rãnh đâu mà lên đây cù nhây :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thantoanthang

Mà không biết mạng nhà mình lâu chưa đóng tiền hay do 4rum mới có thêm nút like mà dạo này thấy vô trang SSC không được ổn định cho lắm, load rất chậm và đôi khi unavailable :?:?:?


----------



## redcode

thantoanthang said:


> Mà không biết mạng nhà mình lâu chưa đóng tiền hay do 4rum mới có thêm nút like mà dạo này thấy vô trang SSC không được ổn định cho lắm, load rất chậm và đôi khi unavailable :?:?:?


do forum do. ta cung bi rua ma


----------



## kid2107

^^ Ta ko sao hết :hahaha: Do mạng 2 đứa mi cùi đó hno:


----------



## redcode

đề nghị mod có hình thức xử lí mem nguoibinhlong. mem này nhiều lần vào thread Đà Nẵng Project để phá, đặc biệt là trong mấy ngày gần đây, hắn liên tục vào thread Đà Nẵng để spam. Mặc dù đã bị mem Đà Nẵng phản ứng dữ dội, thậm chí là đuổi thẳng cổ nhưng mem này vẫn trơ trơ ra đó, tiếp tục quậy phá và xúc phạm mem Đà Nẵng hno:hno:


----------



## KoolKool

redcode said:


> đề nghị mod có hình thức xử lí mem nguoibinhlong. mem này nhiều lần vào thread Đà Nẵng Project để phá, đặc biệt là trong mấy ngày gần đây, hắn liên tục vào thread Đà Nẵng để spam. Mặc dù đã bị mem Đà Nẵng phản ứng dữ dội, thậm chí là đuổi thẳng cổ nhưng mem này vẫn trơ trơ ra đó, tiếp tục quậy phá và xúc phạm mem Đà Nẵng hno:hno:


Đào hâm đầu năm lên cơn hâm^^


----------



## redcode

Fin_NT said:


> cám ơn Mod
> *tặng mod quà Vanlentine nè :hug: :kiss:*


ta biết kiểu chi rồi mi cũng làm như ri mà :bash:


----------



## anhcanem8897

Trong cái thread chung này, ko chỉ có redcore, mà còn có mấy tên Jagger Hoang vs We belong gì đó.Đọc qua mà muốn thủng não. Nếu đã trị thì trị cho hết chứ treo nick làm chi khi treo có 1 người.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1293175&page=730


----------



## coolink

phải nói là mấy em H3i Phòng trong thread qui hoạch qúa mất dạy và bố láo

từ cái lúc em XXX tới giờ

ta lên tiếng cũng chỉ vì những từ ngữ bố láo mất dạy đó...........chỉ tiếc là người bị trách phá thread là ta
còn lúc mấy em Hải Phòng sổ nho ra thì chúng ta cho qua?


----------



## lovevungtau

anhcanem8897 said:


> Trong cái thread chung này, ko chỉ có redcore, mà còn có mấy tên Jagger Hoang vs We belong gì đó.Đọc qua mà muốn thủng não. Nếu đã trị thì trị cho hết chứ treo nick làm chi khi treo có 1 người.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1293175&page=730


Redcode vẫn không chừa tật spam, chứ không liên quan gì đến HP-ĐN, cho qua 3 ngày tết hôm nay mới brig, có cả hungbmt nữa. 

Còn 2 thành viên Hải Phòng thì mình biết lâu rồi, có điều chưa vội hành động để xem các bạn ấy thế nào


----------



## coolink

.............


----------



## jojo_80

coolink said:


> .............


????????????


----------



## coolink

ta chỉ thắc mắc vì sao tất cả các posts bẩn bị xóa
ngay cả cái ta nói rất đàng hoàng về cách post bài torng rrang qui hoạch

còn 2 cái posts bẩn cuối này được giữ lại gần 12 tiếng, sang nay thức dậy vẫn còn thấy



We belong to the sea said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:*
> Chuẩn bị tấu bẩn đây, cái này người ta gọi là thái giám sàm tấu đấy, hay cool là thái giám vậy *lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





Jagger Hoàng said:


> Thế mới gọi là tiểu nhân bác ạ, cool cũng là con gà


----------



## jojo_80

coolink said:


> ta chỉ thắc mắc vì sao tất cả các posts bẩn bị xóa
> ngay cả cái ta nói rất đàng hoàng về cách post bài torng rrang qui hoạch
> 
> còn 2 cái posts bẩn cuối này được giữ lại gần 12 tiếng, sang nay thức dậy vẫn còn thấy


----------



## redcode

lovevungtau said:


> Redcode vẫn không chừa tật spam, chứ không liên quan gì đến HP-ĐN, cho qua 3 ngày tết hôm nay mới brig, có cả hungbmt nữa.
> 
> Còn 2 thành viên Hải Phòng thì mình biết lâu rồi, có điều chưa vội hành động để xem các bạn ấy thế nào


mod đã hành động, và đây là kết quả



Jagger Hoàng said:


> Sau vụ bị brig vừa rồi thì em đã biết trong forum này có thành phần coolink là tay to rồi. Hôn trước nói "cool cubgx là con gà" mà bị brig vì lí do "wrong attitude" thì thua. Nói chung cái forum này toàn của mấy ông Nam Kỳ thôi. Thôi từ giờ cứ để dân trong đó tự sướng, mình khỏi so sánh làm gì. Phải không các bác?


----------



## coolink

ngày xưa Mods rất quan tâm đến forum

xuất hiện đúng lúc để cảnh báo........cảnh báo để ai phạm lỗi gì biết liền mình phạm lỗi gì
ngày nay không còn cảnh báo, và chỉ có phạt........nên nhiều nghĩ forum này là tự do chửi nhau, và bị phát không phải vì mình phá forum mà vì đụng chạm đến ai đó

Mod xuất hiện cảnh báo thì không những kẻ phạm lỗi biết lỗi mà răn đe luôn đám đông........tất cả những người khác đều nhìn mà học và hiểu và không tái phạm
bây giờ chỉ phạt từng cá nhân, thì chỉ cá nhân đó biết.......đám đông không biết luật là gì, 

chúng ta ở đây lâu thì quan luật, nhưng em mới vào không hiểu luật, không quen luật, chẳng biết mình bị phạt vì tội gì...........cái nội qui ta nói bao nhiêu lần phải có tiếng Việt
nhưng chẳng biết bây giờ bao nhiêu members Việt nam đọc được cái nội qui tiếng Anh


----------



## coolink

ta góp ý rất chân thành, không chê bao hay khích bác Mods

chúng ta ở đây lâu, quen với luật, các members quen tính của nhau, có thể đọc tính của nhau.....mà quên đi những người mới vào
những người mới váo chưa đọc luật, chưa chứng kiến Mod ra thông cáo, cảnh báo...chưa hiểu cách nói chuyện trên forum nó tự do kiểu nào

bây giờ em Hải Phòng kia trở lại và xàm tiếp trong thread qui hoạch, ...........và không biết mình bị phạt vì tội gì


----------



## ln030921

Hello, I am a long time forum observer, rarely ever post. After 11 years, I'm once again in Saigon. I want to goto Quan 1 to take pictures of various locations.

Please help me find a bus route from duong Truong Chinh (f.13) Quan Tan Binh to anywhere in Quan 1. 

My Vietnamese is not great so I'll keep it short and simple
Xin giúp em tìm một tuyến xe buýt từ đường Trường Chinh, quận Tân Bình f.13 tới quận 1.


Thank you and cám ơn.


----------



## Phan Van Thao

ln030921 said:


> Hello, I am a long time forum observer, rarely ever post. After 11 years, I'm once again in Saigon. I want to goto Quan 1 to take pictures of various locations.
> 
> Please help me find a bus route from duong Truong Chinh (f.13) Quan Tan Binh to anywhere in Quan 1.
> 
> My Vietnamese is not great so I'll keep it short and simple
> Xin giúp em tìm một tuyến xe buýt từ đường Trường Chinh, quận Tân Bình f.13 tới quận 1.
> 
> 
> Thank you and cám ơn.


Can you read Vietnamese language?
Please refer as follows:

Mã số tuyến (route No.): 13
Tên tuyến (name of route): Bến Thành - Bến xe Củ Chi
Lượt đi (depart): Bãi xe (bus station) *Phạm Ngũ Lão - Phạm Ngũ Lão - Công trường Quách Thị Trang - Lê Lai - Phạm Hồng Thái - Cách Mạng Tháng Tám - Hoàng Văn Thụ - Xuân Diệu - Xuân Hồng - Trường Chinh -* Quốc lộ 22 - Bến xe Củ Chi.
Lượt về (return): Bến xe (bus station) Củ Chi - Quốc lộ 22 *- Trường Chinh - Cách Mạng Tháng Tám - Phạm Hồng Thái - Lê Lai - Công trường Quách Thị Trang - Phạm Ngũ Lão - Bãi xe Phạm Ngũ Lão*.

Cự ly (distance): 35,65km
Số chuyến (number of route/day): 146 chuyến/ngày
Thời gian chuyến (time of route): 75'
10 - 20' /route
Thời gian hoạt động (time operation): 
Bến Thành: 04h30 - 20h30 
BX Củ Chi: 03h30 - 19h30
ĐT: 38.100.647 
http://www.buyttphcm.com.vn/Detail_TTLT.aspx?sl=13


----------



## Danieldong

Route 65: Ben Thanh - An Suong


----------



## coolink

Duykhang này 1 năm trước đã bị xóa rất nhiều posts vì không ghi source.
1 thời gian không ai nói gì trở lại post tiếp hình không ghi source

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1030701&page=541

không phải chỉ riêng trang nhà thờ mà Nha Trang, Sài Gòn....Religious buildings gì đó.......Duykhang này cũng quăng hình không hề ghi source mà sao không bị cảnh cáo hay ban

như là robot, ai trong forum nói gì cũng chẳng nghe và chẳng trả lời, chỉ quăng hình cũ lên không ghi source

check properties thì hình đến từ rất nhiều nguồn khác nhau.


----------



## coolink

Duykhang posted hình Tết SàiGòn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1116965&page=374

Duykhang posted hình Religious building

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=768132&page=7

nhiều threads nữa, nhưng không có thời giờ tìm

hình trong trang Nha Trang đã được xóa khá nhiều.......nhưng cái tính không chừa
xóa hình đi.......một thời gian trở lại post tiếp


----------



## coolink

nick "lão hạc" trong thread HảiPhòng, nhờ Mods theo dõi và nếu được dẹp luôn

ghét vô cùng mấy cái nicks quanh năm không thấy mặt, có chuyện thì nhảy ra để đổ dầu vào lửa
mấy cái nicks mới mà vào đây không có luận bàn cao ốc, chỉ có mục đích chiến tranh...thì thiết nghĩ không cần giữ lại lâu......

giữ thêm 1 ngày, là có chiến tranh 1 ngày

bây giờ nhiều em tào lao vẫn nghĩ Lão Hạc là coolink
coolink có rất nhiều thời giờ để đi làm chuyện ruồi bu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577570&page=24


----------



## thantoanthang

coolink said:


> Duykhang posted hình Tết SàiGòn
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1116965&page=374
> 
> Duykhang posted hình Religious building
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=768132&page=7
> 
> nhiều threads nữa, nhưng không có thời giờ tìm
> 
> hình trong trang Nha Trang đã được xóa khá nhiều.......nhưng cái tính không chừa
> xóa hình đi.......một thời gian trở lại post tiếp


Lúc đầu thì cũng lơ qua vì hình ảnh cũng khá đẹp, nhưng càng về sau càng thấy hình tào lao nhiều, lại thêm hình cũ nữa, mà nói ghi source hoài không thấy reply. Ít khi post, nhưng mỗi lần hứng lên post thì cho nguyên 1 tràng dài 1-2 trang, y như B52 thả bom trải thảm :nuts::nuts::nuts::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## coolink

Duykhang là Jimmyfa thầm lặng
Jimmyfa thât là Jimmyfa nói chuyện

bên cạnh đó có Jimmyfa chínht trị (Tự Do)
rời Jimmifa so sánh và chửi không khí (Các nicks mới)

mấy Jimmyfa này lúc ẩn lúc hiện.....mỗi lần thấy là mình tóat mồ hôi
vì chẳng biết chuyện gì sẽ xảy ra......

chẳng biết người hay là ma........ma internet


----------



## KoolKool

Jimmifa everywhere!:lol:


----------



## Fin_NT

bò mà vẫn hiểu tiếng của nhau :lol:


----------



## yeuvungtau

vungtauismyheart said:


> ...


Việc chính trị , không nên tham gia em ạ, người như anh em mình vào đó, không vỡ đầu cũng hỏng tai,


----------



## netzen

_*Câu đầu của thănglongcity nó chỉ có thế này mà tôi thấy cái nick theboyfromyesterday cũng chả vừa khi đi đâm bị thóc chọc bị gạo thậm tệ người khác, câu này cậu ta kô ám chỉ 1 ai mà chỉ viết chung chung
*_



ThangLongCity said:


> Đã xung trận là phải quyết tử. Yếu thì đừng ra gió:lol::lol::lol:
> Mày sống thì tao chết và ngược lại. Chiến tranh nó khác với một trận bóng đá là ở chỗ này. Không có kết quả hòa:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## netzen

_*Và đây đem Mẹ người ta ra xúc phạm thì thử hỏi ai chẳng có thái độ kô thể bằng lòng, nếu đã ban Thănglongcity thì tôi đề nghị mod xem xét ban cả Theboyfromyesterday*_



ThangLongCity said:


> Đừng cố lái câu chuyện qua hướng khác. Ở đây tôi chỉ muốn nói đến Fighting Spirit thôi nhé. Chuyện khác tôi đeck care...





theboyfromyesterday said:


> vâng, deck care. ở thế kỉ 21 mà còn những đứa có cái đầu nhưng không biết suy nghĩ như thế này thì hỏi làm sao đạo đức, văn hoá, giáo dục VN nó tiến ?!
> 
> Cái lũ mở mồm ra chỉ biết đánh đánh, chém giết... mà lại còn vỗ ngực là Thăng Long, thì đủ hiểu vì sao Hà Nội ngày nay nhiều lũ mất dạy, vô học, đánh lộn chém giết vô cớ nhất VN hiện nay. :cheers:
> 
> Vì sao ? vì chúng nó chỉ biết "fighting spirit", chuyện khác deck care. :lol:
> 
> _*Ok, anh kêu chú về táng chết bà già chú, vì anh nghi bà già chú theo tư bản... chú về đánh chết mẹ bà ý đi, khỏi cần suy nghĩ xem có đúng hay sai nhé... nhé ? nhé ?*_
> 
> :lol:


----------



## redcode

lại khủng long, lại port hero hno: được 7 post mà đã hết 4 posts là đi gây chuyện rồi hno:


----------



## coolink

Thanglong là có thâm niên rất rất nhiều lần văng tục....
lâu lâu vô cớ cũng bung ra, không ai tấn công cũng lâu lâu sổ ra....sh....c......

và thread kia có qúa nhiều anh hùng sổ cùng lúc........nên ta mới viết gọn gàng thế này........mong là khóa thread hay cảnh cáo chung



coolink said:


> ngôn ngữ trong thread này bẩn qúa......
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1345427&page=201


còn em nào mà có đầu óc, phé phái, vùng miền vào đây kiếm chuyện thì miễn tiếp chuyện


----------



## jojo_80

yeuvungtau said:


> Việc chính trị , không nên tham gia em ạ, người như anh em mình vào đó, không vỡ đầu cũng hỏng tai,


Chinh tri co gi ma to tat. Ko nen tho o voi van menh cua dat nc bac a. NV la co toi voj the he mai sau day. Bac nen suy nghi lai nhe. Ko it thi nhieu cung nen dong chan dong tay ti. De cho nhung ng truc tiep chien dau con cam thay vung tin vi co su hau thuan cua moi ng sau lung.


----------



## happiness123

Port Hero said:


> Ta có nhiều post lắm, nhưng bị xóa hết. Có cái thread villa biệt thự ta lập ở mục cities cũng bị xóa cơ mà. Dù chẳng thấy bóng dáng cái thread biệt thự nào. Ta lập là có ý đóng góp, nhưng lại xóa đi nên ta phải vào hỏi cho rõ thôi. CÒn việc ta gây sự hay không? Thì vào hỏi Mod về cái gọi là công bằng trong Forum này ấy


Muốn biệt thự thì vô đây nè : Nice residental zone in VN (Lưu ý cấm nhà ống dưới mọi hình thức)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211175&page=9


----------



## happiness123

Port Hero said:


> Residental zone là khu dân cư, không phải chỉ có biệt thự mà nhà ống vẫn có thể được phép, thậm chí là Nice, có nhiều khu dân cư toàn nhà ống nhưng rất đẹp


Cái khu dân cư toàn nhà ống đó có đẹp cỡ nào cũng chẳng quan tâm, suốt ngày phải nhìn nhà ống chán rồi, ý chủ thớt muốn mọi người post hình ảnh thông tin về những khu dân cư có hạ tầng tốt, kiến trúc đẹp, không có nhà ống với lại ý bạn cũng muốn lập thớt biệt thự mà, bây giờ thớt đó có sẵn rồi thì tung hoành đi sao lại lôi chuyện nhà ống đẹp hay xấu vô đây?


----------



## jojo_80

netzen said:


> Và đây đem Mẹ người ta ra xúc phạm thì thử hỏi ai chẳng có thái độ kô thể bằng lòng, nếu đã ban Thănglongcity thì tôi đề nghị mod xem xét ban cả Theboyfromyesterday


Ban thanglongcity thi toi ko co y kien. Nhung theboy noi cau nhu vay thi ko the chap nhan dc. Qua dang qua. Mod ko nen dung tung cho nhung cau noi nhu the nay. Rat gay phan cam cho nguoi doc. Phat ngon dc cau nay ra thi toi thuc su thay kinh tom day. It nhat mod cung nen len tieng chu ko nen im lang.


----------



## yeuvungtau

jojo_80 said:


> Chinh tri co gi ma to tat. Ko nen tho o voi van menh cua dat nc bac a. NV la co toi voj the he mai sau day. Bac nen suy nghi lai nhe. Ko it thi nhieu cung nen dong chan dong tay ti. De cho nhung ng truc tiep chien dau con cam thay vung tin vi co su hau thuan cua moi ng sau lung.


Thanks bạn đã khuyên mình !

Mình tìm đến cái room này vì mình thích nhà cao tầng, thich ngắm những thành phố , thich tìm hiểu cảnh quan của các vùng miền, ......

Vận mệnh đất nước mà không to tát hả bạn? nó quá tó ấy chứ... những người như mình đây lo cho vợ con còn khó ... 

Nếu bạn muốn làm cái điều mà bạn cho là không to tát gì đó, hay là sợ hổ thẹn với con cháu bạn gì đó, thì bạn cứ làm .... mìn tin cũng rất nhiều người hậu thuẩn cho bạn , 

Còn việc mình nói với vungtauismy .... chỉ là việc riêng giữa anh em mình .....


----------



## netzen

*Jojo_80*: Thôi tập trung vào thớt Thái Bình thôi em......................... hno:


----------



## NKT_Biên Hòa

*Tại sao MOD lại đóng theard Đô Thị Part2? Những người nào cố tình khiêu khích gây sự thì MOD có thể ban hoặc treo những người đó, tại sao mấy người đó không bị ban mà lại đóng theard ? Cách giải quyết như vậy chỉ giải quyết được phần ngọn mà thôi, còn phần gốc thì vẫn như vậy ???*


----------



## going-higher

Got nothing to say


----------



## thantoanthang

NKT_Biên Hòa said:


> *Tại sao MOD lại đóng theard Đô Thị Part2? Những người nào cố tình khiêu khích gây sự thì MOD có thể ban hoặc treo những người đó, tại sao mấy người đó không bị ban mà lại đóng theard ? Cách giải quyết như vậy chỉ giải quyết được phần ngọn mà thôi, còn phần gốc thì vẫn như vậy ???*


Mình cũng nghĩ đóng thread không phải là cách  Cứ cắt một lúc vài pages tranh cãi là OK thôi mà.


----------



## lovevungtau

thantoanthang said:


> Mình cũng nghĩ đóng thread không phải là cách  Cứ cắt một lúc vài pages tranh cãi là OK thôi mà.


Đóng thread chỉ là cách thể hiện thái độ không hài lòng của Mod, còn cách tốt nhất cũng không phải là cắt đi vài pages, các bạn spam linh tinh rồi bắt Mod dọn coi sao được, cách tốt nhất là treo/ban các bạn, đó là diệt tận gốc nhưng mình chưa làm thì các bạn cũng phải biết đó là nhân nhượng, đóng là để nhắc nhở chứ đừng để đến lúc ra đi 1 loạt thì lúc đấy loại than.

Nhân tiện nhắc luôn từ ngày 1.4 Skybar sẽ được dọn dẹp một số thread.


----------



## thantoanthang

lovevungtau said:


> Đóng thread chỉ là cách thể hiện thái độ không hài lòng của Mod, còn cách tốt nhất cũng không phải là cắt đi vài pages, các bạn spam linh tinh rồi bắt Mod dọn coi sao được, cách tốt nhất là treo/ban các bạn, đó là diệt tận gốc nhưng mình chưa làm thì các bạn cũng phải biết đó là nhân nhượng, đóng là để nhắc nhở chứ đừng để đến lúc ra đi 1 loạt thì lúc đấy loại than.
> 
> Nhân tiện nhắc luôn từ ngày 1.4 Skybar sẽ được dọn dẹp một số thread.


Nặng thì ban, nhẹ thì treo, còn cắt 1 loạt pages đi thì em nghĩ nó cũng không lâu hơn việc xóa 1 thread. Mod close thread cũng không phải là cách vì mở 1 thread rất đơn giản, và thread Thực trạng cũng không phải là thread chung duy nhất. Nếu đã thích cãi nhau thì bất kỳ thread nào cũng có thể thành bãi chiến trường. Em nghĩ ban, brig và xóa pages là đủ răn đe và làm sạch forum rồi, chứ thread Thực trạng là 1 thread hay, chưa đụng hàng với thread nào khác và các mems cũng dồn nhiều tâm sức cho nó, nếu xóa nó thì lại sinh ra Thực trạng 2, Thực trạng 3,.... như vậy cũng mất công xóa thread, đâu kém gì việc cắt 1 loạt pages?
Thread cũng chỉ là cái vỏ thôi, tên gì cũng được, quan trọng là nó chứa đựng nhiều nội dung mang tâm huyết của mọi người, nếu xóa nó đi thì những người hay gây gổ sẽ tìm chỗ khác để posts, còn những mems đóng góp vào đó thì sẽ tiếc những gì mà họ đã posts. Như vậy đâu giải quyết được vấn đề gì đâu?
Một số ý kiến với mod.


----------



## NKT_Biên Hòa

thantoanthang said:


> Nặng thì ban, nhẹ thì treo, còn cắt 1 loạt pages đi thì em nghĩ nó cũng không lâu hơn việc xóa 1 thread. Mod close thread cũng không phải là cách vì mở 1 thread rất đơn giản, và thread Thực trạng cũng không phải là thread chung duy nhất. Nếu đã thích cãi nhau thì bất kỳ thread nào cũng có thể thành bãi chiến trường. Em nghĩ ban, brig và xóa pages là đủ răn đe và làm sạch forum rồi, chứ thread Thực trạng là 1 thread hay, chưa đụng hàng với thread nào khác và các mems cũng dồn nhiều tâm sức cho nó, nếu xóa nó thì lại sinh ra Thực trạng 2, Thực trạng 3,.... như vậy cũng mất công xóa thread, đâu kém gì việc cắt 1 loạt pages?
> Thread cũng chỉ là cái vỏ thôi, tên gì cũng được, quan trọng là nó chứa đựng nhiều nội dung mang tâm huyết của mọi người, nếu xóa nó đi thì những người hay gây gổ sẽ tìm chỗ khác để posts, còn những mems đóng góp vào đó thì sẽ tiếc những gì mà họ đã posts. Như vậy đâu giải quyết được vấn đề gì đâu?
> Một số ý kiến với mod.


*
Trị bệnh phải trị dứt điểm, trị nửa vời mai mốt bệnh nó sẽ tái phát bất cứ lúc nào khi có cơ hội.*


----------



## lovevungtau

thantoanthang said:


> Nặng thì ban, nhẹ thì treo, còn cắt 1 loạt pages đi thì em nghĩ nó cũng không lâu hơn việc xóa 1 thread. Mod close thread cũng không phải là cách vì mở 1 thread rất đơn giản, và thread Thực trạng cũng không phải là thread chung duy nhất. Nếu đã thích cãi nhau thì bất kỳ thread nào cũng có thể thành bãi chiến trường. Em nghĩ ban, brig và xóa pages là đủ răn đe và làm sạch forum rồi, chứ thread Thực trạng là 1 thread hay, chưa đụng hàng với thread nào khác và các mems cũng dồn nhiều tâm sức cho nó, nếu xóa nó thì lại sinh ra Thực trạng 2, Thực trạng 3,.... như vậy cũng mất công xóa thread, đâu kém gì việc cắt 1 loạt pages?
> Thread cũng chỉ là cái vỏ thôi, tên gì cũng được, quan trọng là nó chứa đựng nhiều nội dung mang tâm huyết của mọi người, nếu xóa nó đi thì những người hay gây gổ sẽ tìm chỗ khác để posts, còn những mems đóng góp vào đó thì sẽ tiếc những gì mà họ đã posts. Như vậy đâu giải quyết được vấn đề gì đâu?
> Một số ý kiến với mod.


Thank you 3T đã góp ý 

- Đóng thread sẽ sinh ra thread mới vậy cắt vài pages thì có ngăn được việc phát triển thêm page mới hem? 

- "Quan trọng là nó chứa đựng nhiều nội dung mang tâm huyết của mọi người, ...sẽ tiếc những gì mà họ đã posts" --> Tâm huyết chủ yếu dành cho các thread địa phương hết rồi, trong đây cũng có nhiều thành viên tâm huyết post bài nghiêm túc nhưng cũng có nhiều thành viên tâm huyết spam, nếu 3T là mem tâm huyết vậy 3T có muốn thread này bị spam không? đó là chưa nói đến việc thread này suy cho cùng là để thể hiện sự khoe khoang địa phương mình mà thôi, kéo theo đó là sự hơn thua, tị nạnh lẫn nhau. 

- "Còn những mems đóng góp vào đó thì sẽ tiếc những gì mà họ đã posts" --> Có ai xoá post của họ đâu, người khác vẫn đọc được mà 

- "Em nghĩ ban, brig và xóa pages là đủ răn đe và làm sạch forum rồi" -- Vậy bây giờ giữa việc brig những bạn spam hôm qua như Fin, Kid, Horizoncp01, AC, yeuvt...và đóng thread thì 3T chọn cái nào? 

Dừng ở đây nhé, ai về nhà nấy lo phát triển thread địa phương mình cho tốt hơn là cứ ghanh tị nhau.


----------



## kid2107

^^ Hôm qua tui với Fin có spam hả ta :? Suốt 1 tràn mấy pages, tui chỉ post đúng 2 post: 1 là hỏi vì sao đại ka bênh TH, 2 là sau khi tất cả đã xong; Còn thằng Fin ko có mặt lúc đó lấy gì nó spam :? :?


----------



## Fin_NT

3 ông spam ở đây hả =)) coi chừng bị brig nha =))


----------



## kid2107

yeuvungtau said:


> làm gì mà thanh mình thế, thì Mod thấy ai có mặt trong lúc ấy thì là spam hết, thời gian đâu mà đọc tất cả các bài cùa từng mem 1 .... rút kinh nghiệm nhé em, thấy có biến thì rút đi nhé :lol::lol::lol:


Thì em cũng zô khuyên đk HRZ ko cãi mà hno:hno:


----------



## vo.mvac

Del.
Đã check, đúng là đang quảng cáo vô tội vạ. hno:


----------



## L.Q.T

mấy cái nick quẳng cáo đó thì ban ngay và luôn chứ xem xét gì nữa.


----------



## horizoncp01

cảm giác rất khó chịu, họ cố ý phá diễn đàn đúng hơn.


----------



## HarryPham

mình nghi cái này chắc dùng phần mềm tự động post quá


----------



## vo.mvac

L.Q.T said:


> mấy cái nick quẳng cáo đó thì ban ngay và luôn chứ xem xét gì nữa.





horizoncp01 said:


> cảm giác rất khó chịu, họ cố ý phá diễn đàn đúng hơn.





HarryPham said:


> mình nghi cái này chắc dùng phần mềm tự động post quá


Ban đầu cũng nghĩ mục đích của họ có phải quảng cáo hay là phá SSC mình. Nhưng khi thử search gg thì thấy có nhiều 4rum cũng bị spam quảng cáo như rứa. :nuts:hno:


----------



## redcode

forum mình còn đỡ đó, chứ bên forum mysamsung kìa, 1 thread có 10 trang mà nick ảo vô quảng cáo đến 6, 7 trang :nuts:. nhưng lạ là tại sao forum mình chỉ có vài trăm người, đâu có nhiều đâu mà sao toàn nick tiếng Việt vào quảng cáo là sao ta? :?


----------



## HarryPham

vo.mvac said:


> Ban đầu cũng nghĩ mục đích của họ có phải quảng cáo hay là phá SSC mình. Nhưng khi thử search gg thì thấy có nhiều 4rum cũng bị spam quảng cáo như rứa. :nuts:hno:


dzậy là chắc dùng chương trình tự động post roài đó :lol:


----------



## White Bear

cái nick này: Mill.DN toàn vào thread SG nói nhảm 2 3 chữ để PR cái chữ ký ..


----------



## yeuvungtau

.........


----------



## Fin_NT

các động spam đã bị phá :lol:, các con yêu qái động spam đã bị mất thớt tập trung, nay lại bị mất nhà riêng :hahaha: ko bít sắp tới điều j` sẽ xảy ra :lol:


----------



## kid2107

Cho mình hỏi sao Kauthara club bị khóa zậy :?


----------



## Fin_NT

vì Mod ko thích! zị cũng hỏi


----------



## kid2107

Nhưng mà theo mình biết thì forum này là dân chủ, hoạt động theo luật đàng hoàng mà :? Skybar ko dùng để nói dóc chơi thì dùng để làm gì nhỉ :?


----------



## HarryPham

kid2107 said:


> Nhưng mà theo mình biết thì *forum này là dân chủ*, hoạt động theo luật đàng hoàng mà :? Skybar ko dùng để nói dóc chơi thì dùng để làm gì nhỉ :?


:nuts: ai nói với u là forum này dân chủ dzị :?


----------



## kid2107

Ủa, chứ sao :? Tui nghĩ dân chủ chứ chẳng lẽ cũng như ... :nuts: Zậy thì thôi ... hno:


----------



## Fin_NT

dân chủ nên mới khóa 1 lần khóa hết tất cả skybar =))


----------



## coolink

có lẽ dân quảng cáo hại các bạn.......
bọn hắn vào đây thấy forum này đông vui qúa, nên bọn chúng cứ vô tư ném quảng cáo 
hòng mong các bạn mua đồ.....nhưng hỡi ôi.....

cả 2 ôm nhau chìm xuống sông......hic


----------



## thantoanthang

hno:hno:hno:


----------



## redcode

Fin_NT said:


> dân chủ nên mới khóa 1 lần khóa hết tất cả skybar =))


muốn bàn chuyện ngoài lề thì đã có các thread kiểu như tin tức và bình luận... .
còn skybar các tỉnh thì có tác dụng gì ngoài để nói nhảm? :lol:


----------



## kid2107

del


----------



## giangpro

Tất cả các thread kiểu Skybar , trà đá club.. đều bị khóa trong ngày :nuts: :lol:


----------



## HKG

Where is Saigoneseguy?


----------



## redcode

bớ Saigoneseguy ơi!!! :madwife: về đây với HKG nào :lol::lol: sao lại để cô gái Trung Hoa phải chờ thế này :lol:


----------



## redcode

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101889091&postcount=5989

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101889171&postcount=5990

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101889307&postcount=5991

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101889593&postcount=5992

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101889723&postcount=5993

Cái nick tranductu này^^, tham gia từ tháng 8 năm 2011 nhưng hình như không biết luật. tự dưng ở đâu xuất hiện, bợ cả mớ hình cũ, hình photoshop(photoshop quá lố, vẽ thêm cả đồng building), hình các cây cầu... quăng vào thread Southeast Asia - Skylines & Cityscapes - Friendly Sharing. kinh khủng hơn là post hình mà không thấy bất cứ 1 cái nguồn nào cả! :nuts:

nhờ mod dẹp giùm. tôi không muốn làm xấu hình ảnh của Đà Nẵng trong thread quốc tế hno:.

p.s: mod giải quyết nhanh giùm, kẻo có nhiều mem nước khác thấy mấy cái ảnh chết tiệt đó :wallbash:


----------



## lovevungtau

redcode said:


> Cái nick tranductu này^^, tham gi...liên hệ Mod của forum đó mới có thể dọn được.


----------



## redcode

lovevungtau said:


> Ở forum quốc tế thì phải liên hệ Mod của forum đó mới có thể dọn được.


nó là mem VN mà, chính xác là mem ĐN 

không thì mod nhờ ukiyo dẹp giùm cũng được. chứ em dốt tiếng Anh lắm, không nói được


----------



## thantoanthang

Mệt mấy ba quảng cáo quá hno:hno:hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1215993&page=422


----------



## redcode

cái post này có được xem là spam không?


Fin_NT said:


> Sao hôm nay pạn Đào rảnh mà tập nói cho đv j? nó kêu j cũng đâu ai thèm hiểu đâu, ghi lại để Fin nge bùn cười wá


nó có liên quan gì đến chủ đề của thread "Tin tức đô thị Việt Nam"?



nếu không phải là spam thì tôi vào thread đó nói


> trong này có tiếng ch* sủa


có được không?


----------



## redcode

^^ không trả lời là sao vậy? hay là mod thấy nó edit lại rồi nên thôi? vậy giờ tôi vô đó chửi cho đã rồi lấy báo che lại thì có được không? cứ muốn để cho nó thóa mạ người khác như vậy hả?


----------



## horizoncp01

...


----------



## Fin_NT

Đại ca đừng nói zị, mem này ra sao thì là do sự dạy dỗ chỉ bảo của bố mẹ là chính, chứ họ có liên quan j` đâu mà nhắc! Con sâu làm rầu nồi canh!!


----------



## jojo_80

horizoncp01 said:


> miệng còn hồi sữa mà đã bố láo thế rồi, đủ hiểu là lớn lên mặc định như thế nào rồi, văn hóa và giáo dục nơi đó chỉ đến thế thôi sao, chẳng khác dân đầu đường xó chợ, ông Thanh dạy công dân mình văn minh đến thế thôi sao, mà nhìn ổng bặm trợn cũng đâu thua gì mấy bạn thiếu nhi này.


Vì 1 mem mà bạn nói vậy là ko nên đâu. Nó xúc phạm đến cả cộng đồng ĐN đó. Mà trong SSC này m thấy các mem ĐN (trừ redcode) là có văn hóa và giáo dục hơn cả đấy. Nên xóa cm này đi thì hay hơn đó.


----------



## csec_NL

Các bạn nên cư xử như người có học đi. Làm page loãng quá rồi.


----------



## redcode

bặm trợn mà làm nên việc là được rồi. còn mấy ông kia không biết có bặm trợn không mà làm ăn kiểu gì để cho dân mình đi chửi tp của người ta miết hno:


----------



## kizipro57

^^ Hi, i'm 25, and i'm a IT . Now i'm living in Hanoi. I had to go to work and I wish to be acquainted with all of you .


----------



## trinhanh080290

Xin gửi lời chào mọi người.
Hôm nay mình mới biết diễn đàn và ngạc nhiên là có hẳn một khu vực riêng cho Việt Nam.
Cheer.
Btw, mình đang sống tại Hải Phòng và làm việc ở Vietinbank. Hy vọng được giao lưu với các anh em.


----------



## L.Q.T

Bạn biết thì cũng đã muộn rồi


----------



## NKT_Biên Hòa

*MOD có thể xóa dùm iem mấy tag bẩn bên theard Biên Hòa - Đồng Nai và có thể nêu tên ai đã tag vào được hem ?*

Iem cũng có nghi ngờ một số người rồi nhưng không có chứng cứ...Sao nhìn thấy bẩn thiểu ghê.


----------



## HarryPham

Mình nghĩ cách hay nhất vẫn là nên lập ra 1 quy định thành văn về vấn đề thread dự án để sau này khỏi xảy ra tranh cãi hno: cái gì rõ ràng cũng tốt hơn là để nó mập mờ như hiện nay. Bên trên ko có quy định rõ ràng thì bên dưới biết phải tuân thủ ntn


----------



## kid2107

vanboy2 said:


> :nono:


Chứ h sao đây Van hno: Thread muốn đóng là đóng, muốn đổi tên là đổi tên, không cho lập là xóa ... mà không có 1 lời nói nào, kiểu như khinh thường các mems vậy hno:hno: Có lẽ, nên làm những j` mà HR đã nói ở trên, chứ cái kiểu tùy tiện này (có thể hơi quá nhưng hết từ xài roài hno thì nhiều mem sẽ ức chế và không phục đâu hno:hno:


----------



## thantoanthang

HarryPham said:


> Cá nhân mình thấy là việc mở 1 thread như vậy ko có vi phạm luật định gì để bị khóa cả  thiết nghĩ mod nên mở lại cho bạn ấy
> 
> Mà sao mod khắc khe quá vậy  dự án mới khởi công thì bạn nói chưa đủ đk lập thread đợi khi nào tiến triển tốt thì lập *"cũng chưa muộn"* còn cái Vĩnh Hòa Complex sau khi nó tiến triển tốt thì bạn lại nói là gần xong rồi thì lập thread chi nữa vì đã *"quá muộn rồi"* :? vậy thì thần dân của SSC bik phải lập thread lúc nào để vừa ý mod đây :?
> 
> Thiết nghĩ để tránh tranh cãi ko đáng có mình "kính mong" 2 mod mở lòng từ bi để dành chúc thời gian *thảo luận* và biểu quyết cùng các mem khác của SSC để đưa ra 1 quy định *rõ ràng và "thành văn" *về vấn đề tiêu chuẩn 1 dự án phải như thế nào để được có thể được lập thread và nên lập khi nào  Mình nghĩ sự rõ ràng trong quy định sẽ tốt hơn là tình trạng mập mờ không chắc chắn như hiện nay





HarryPham said:


> Mình nghĩ cách hay nhất vẫn là nên lập ra 1 quy định thành văn về vấn đề thread dự án để sau này khỏi xảy ra tranh cãi hno: cái gì rõ ràng cũng tốt hơn là để nó mập mờ như hiện nay. Bên trên ko có quy định rõ ràng thì bên dưới biết phải tuân thủ ntn


Mình cũng nghĩ nên có 1 quy định chuẩn về chuyện lập thread để tránh ức chế cho người lập thread khi thread mình bị close không lý do, cũng như đỡ mất công mod phải trả lời những câu hỏi về chuyện close thread (nếu mem nào lập thread không đúng thì quăng luôn cái quy định vào, không cần phải giải thích dài dòng) :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## kid2107

Thiết tha dân chủ có j` là sai hả Van hno: Việc trưng cầu dân ý về các quy định thành văn của SSC Việt Nam nên được tiến hành đi Van hno: Có thế mới thu phục được lòng dân hno:


----------



## vanboy2

kid2107 said:


> Thiết tha dân chủ có j` là sai hả Van hno: Việc trưng cầu dân ý về các quy định thành văn của SSC Việt Nam nên được tiến hành đi Van hno: Có thế mới thu phục được lòng dân hno:


ok cái gì cũng phải từ từ suy nghĩ lại,có thể mod Lovevungtau cần phải dọn dẹp forum cho thông thoáng,nếu có thắc mắc thì cứ pm cho mod lovevungtau thì sẻ rỏ hơn phải không?


----------



## WALKING DEAD

E cảm ơn các bác Nha Trang- Khánh Hòa đã nói lý cho e, thôi thì mod ko mở thì cũng đành chịu vậy, mà mod bảo post vào quy hoạch, nhỡ post cập nhật tiến độ nhiều quá thì mod lại bảo là Spam rồi lại brig thì sao, thôi tốt nhất " Im lặng là vàng" cho khỏe. Nản toàn tập. Chắc tại ông nhà báo " Nổ " ác quá, nói là lớn nhất VN nên mod close cũng nên :lol:


----------



## WALKING DEAD

Mà cũng đâu phải lỗi mấy ông nhà báo mà là Thủ Tướng "Nổ" đó chứ :lol:. Dám cá, nếu nói khởi công cảng CM-TV lớn nhất VN thì chắc chắn ko bị close đâu :nuts:


----------



## redcode

WALKING DEAD said:


> Mà cũng đâu phải lỗi mấy ông nhà báo mà là Thủ Tướng "Nổ" đó chứ :lol:. Dám cá, nếu nói khởi công cảng CM-TV lớn nhất VN thì chắc chắn ko bị close đâu :nuts:


suy bụng ta ra bụng người hả bạn?


----------



## vanboy2

Bono Vox U2 said:


> Mình nghĩ nếu dọn dẹp để forum thông thoáng thì có nhiều thread không liên quan gì đến Dự án hay chủ đề đô thị gì đó phù hợp cả. Đại loại như music, food, rồi mấy cái kênh giải trí của các bạn Thái Bình, hay mấy cái " tên tỉnh thành" News cũng phải dọn dẹp. Và bắt các bạn ấy về thớt nhà mình để đăng bài. Hay những cái như music, food, quân sự,... thì cho nó gộp vào 1 cái thread kiểu như " tạp pí lù" thì mới đúng.
> Chứ nếu bây giờ close thread " Cảng Lạch Huyện" mà không lý do thì không ai phục đâu.


who are you?


----------



## Fin_NT

Bono Vox U2 said:


> Đúng rồi đó. Nên có quy định rõ ràng về việc lập thread như thế nào. Vốn dĩ nội quy của diễn đàn chỉ quy định hành vi của từng cá nhân thôi, chứ chưa có việc lập thread ra sao. Nên mới có tình trạng lập thread tràn lan, những thread không liên quan đến " project, plan, construction,..." mà những thread đúng chủ đề thì bị close


bạn nên nói vs anh LVT chứ anh Van sẽ ko can thiệp đâu


----------



## yeuvungtau

Sáng tới giờ thấy toàn đả đảo Lovevt, giờ mới biết nguyên nhân, bạn gì ấy ơi, bạn mở Thread cảng biển trong này nè, đây mới là là khu vực của giao thông , cảng biển 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3260


----------



## WALKING DEAD

yeuvungtau said:


> Sáng tới giờ thấy toàn đả đảo Lovevt, giờ mới biết nguyên nhân, bạn gì ấy ơi, bạn mở Thread cảng biển trong này nè, đây mới là là khu vực của giao thông , cảng biển
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3260


thôi ko bàn cãi nữa, đằng nào cũng close rồi, nản chả thèm nói


----------



## Fin_NT

coolink said:


> uhm........
> 
> các bạn nha trang mà có lại thread tán dóc trong skybar là coi như bạn tiêu......tiêu như không còn gì tiêu trong lich sử của tiêu


:bash::nuts::lol:


----------



## WALKING DEAD

mà cũng phải công nhận độ nóng của thớt cảng LH, mặc dù bị close từ sáng sớm nhưng đến thời điểm 10h tối mà số lượt view vẫn cứ tăng ầm ầm :lol:, dc hơn 200 view, chứng tỏ mọi người rất quan tâm nhưng lại bị close 1 cách vô tội vạ. Thật là pó tay


----------



## jojo_80

vutruonghainam said:


> mình vẫn chưa hiểu câu nói của coolink cho lắm


Mình cũng ko hiểu cái đầu của bạn ko biết chứa gì trong ấy : Sand, soil or shit!!!!


----------



## vutruonghainam

jojo_80 said:


> Mình cũng ko hiểu cái đầu của bạn ko biết chứa gì trong ấy : Sand, soil or shit!!!!


nè bạn, mình rất tôn trọng bạn, mình không có đụng chạm gì bạn, tại sao bạn lại ăn nói vô văn hóa như vậy??


----------



## jojo_80

.....


----------



## jojo_80

vutruonghainam said:


> nè bạn, mình rất tôn trọng bạn, mình không có đụng chạm gì bạn, tại sao bạn lại ăn nói vô văn hóa như vậy??


Bạn có văn hóa nhưng quá độc ác và nham.hiểm. Bạn có.biết tiền mà bạn nhận đc để làm cái cv DLV nó lấy từ đâu ra ko. Và bjo họ đang vắt kiệt sức ng lao động để đóng cho những người ăn xong ngồi lập forum để tuyên truyền tranh luận như bạn đấy. 
Bạn có biết trong mắt ng nc ngoài communist nó như thế nào ko. Nếu chưa biêt thì nên đi học tập thêm đi rồi hãy lên đây tranh luận nhé. Dân mình khổ thế là quá đủ rồi bạn ạ.
Bạn có biết chuyện gì đang xảy ra trong XH VN ko. Những ng như bạn như tôi chưa làm gì được cho tổ quốc, cho nhân dân thì ít nhất trong tư tưởng nên chọn cho mình con đường phù hợp với xu thế thời đại. Đừng có ôm mớ bảo thủ ấy mãi trong người.


----------



## Fin_NT

chiến tranh lan rộng :lol: vũ trường đi zìa :lol:


----------



## jojo_80

Bạn HaiNam đọc cái này đi
http://t.baomoi.com/#article?articleId=10812321&listType=zone&listId=84


----------



## redcode

WALKING DEAD said:


> mà cũng phải công nhận độ nóng của thớt cảng LH, mặc dù bị close từ sáng sớm nhưng đến thời điểm 10h tối mà số lượt view vẫn cứ tăng ầm ầm :lol:, dc hơn 200 view, chứng tỏ mọi người rất quan tâm nhưng lại bị close 1 cách vô tội vạ. Thật là pó tay


chừng đó mà nhiều nhặn gì hả bạn :| cái thread Danang panorama/skyline photos - part II của mình lập trước bạn có 3 tiếng mà được hơn 300 view rồi :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WALKING DEAD

redcode said:


> chừng đó mà nhiều nhặn gì hả bạn :| cái thread Danang panorama/skyline photos - part II của mình lập trước bạn có 3 tiếng mà được hơn 300 like rồi :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


bạn này có vẻ thích hay so sánh nhỉ, mà so sánh 1 cách ấu trĩ và hoang tưởng. tôi nói cho bạn 2 cái sai lầm ngớ ngẩn khi bạn so sánh
-Thứ 1: thớt của bạn lập trước 3 tiếng, trong 3 tiếng đó thì sẽ có rất nhiều view (*sai khi so sánh chênh lệch về thời gian*)
-Thứ 2: thớt của bạn là thớt mở, nên khi người ta view và comment thì họ sẽ view lần nữa để xem có ai phản hồi comment của họ ko, đó mới chỉ là 2 lần, chưa kể n lần họ view, nếu họ comment nhiều. Còn thớt của tôi là thớt đóng, họ chỉ có thể view mà ko comment dc, nên họ chỉ view 1 lần. ( *cái này là sai về trạng thái, đóng và mở*)

Đã thế lại còn ko phân biệt dc đâu là Like, đâu là View. Hay cố tình, ra vẻ mọi người like, thay cho việc view. Bạn thật nguy hiểm :lol:


----------



## WALKING DEAD

Đến thời điểm này(9h30 a.m) thớt đóng của tôi dc 230 view, còn thớt mở của bạn dc 304 view và 29 replies. Thử hỏi, thớt tôi mở như bạn, hoặc thớt bạn đóng như tôi thì xem cái nào hơn, chắc chắn cái LH hơn là cái đứt đuôi, vì nó là dự án kinh tế, chứ mấy cái ảnh của bạn chắc ngồi đấy nhìn mà no cả ngày nhỉ :lol:


----------



## Fin_NT

bạn ơi, sao bạn rảnh zị? zô đây mà đôi co vs nó!


----------



## coolink

giái tán, giái tán.......

giãn tuồng.......đào kép ai về nhà nấy


----------



## redcode

mấy post này có liên quan gì đến chủ đề của thread Cảng biển không?



Bono Vox U2 said:


> Bình Dương lên thành phố khi nào ?





Bono Vox U2 said:


> Cho hỏi trong thớt cảng biển này có khiêu vũ sex như ai đó nói không nhỉ?





Bono Vox U2 said:


> Đâu bác, tính lũy kế thì kém Hải Dương nữa





Bono Vox U2 said:


> Vậy à? bạn đưa hộ cái văn bản ra cái, chứ nói mồm kiểu thiên hạ nói rồi mình nghĩ là thế thì. Hoàng Sa nó vốn là Hoàng Sa nhưng sang Tàu nhiều thì ta nghĩ nó là thành phố Tam Sa vì ai cũng nói thế đó


----------



## redcode

mức độ văn hóa của một số người thật là hno:hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=redcode+c&#7855;n+l&#7891;n


----------



## Fin_NT

Mod xóa giùm em Tag bẩn trong thớt Nha Trang News nhé http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=recode+&#259;n+c&#7913;t+nha+trang


----------



## redcode

lại nữa.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=redcode+th%26%237893%3Bi+k%E8n+b%E1+thanh

không biết mod có truy tìm ra được người nào gắn tag không?


----------



## redcode

và đây nữa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=redcode+%26%23273%3B%FAt+%26%23273%3B%EDt+b%E1+thanh

cái này không chỉ là rảnh rỗi làm chơi mà là phá hoại thật sự ^^


----------



## Fin_NT

âu cũng là do ăn ở :lol:


----------



## redcode

^^ sao vậy nè? sao cứ bu bám theo ta hoài vậy nè? sao hồi nào nói Ignore ta mà :| sao lời nói nó khác với hành động quá vậy???



Fin_NT said:


> Ignore làm quái gì cho mệt :lol: chó cắn thì ko thể xem như không đc :lol:


con ch* nào vào thread Đà Nẵng News cắn người vậy? :| tự nhận mình làm ch* đó hả? vậy thì phải sửa lại là "Ignore làm gì cho mệt, đã lỡ cắn người thì phải cắn cho trót" :rofl:


----------



## Fin_NT

Ignore làm quái gì cho mệt :lol: chó cắn thì ko thể xem như không đc :lol:


----------



## redcode

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags....6%237861%3Bng+c%26%237855%3Bn+l%26%237891%3Bn

dựa theo cách dùng từ thì tui đoán chắc cái tag này không phải xuất phát từ miền trung hay miền Nam ^^


----------



## redcode

ôi văn hóa hno:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=redcode+m%FAt+bu%26%237891%3Bi+l%E3o+gi%E0


----------



## vo.mvac

Ôi trời. Lạy tụi bây luôn đó, chơi với nhau, chọc nhau cho đã xong lại gây gổ nhau rồi tag mí cái tởm kinh dị. hno::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## redcode

vo.mvac said:


> Ôi trời. Lạy tụi bây luôn đó, chơi với nhau, chọc nhau cho đã xong lại gây gổ nhau rồi tag mí cái tởm kinh dị. hno::bash::bash::bash:


:bash::bash::bash: không phải nó, cũng không phải em :nuts: 90% em đoán vụ này là do mí bạn "


Spoiler



đất cảng


" làm


----------



## Fin_NT

vo.mvac said:


> Ôi trời. Lạy tụi bây luôn đó, chơi với nhau, chọc nhau cho đã xong lại gây gổ nhau rồi tag mí cái tởm kinh dị. hno::bash::bash::bash:


:bash: vu oan giá họa :bash: tru di cửu tộc ôn Võ đê :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vo.mvac

redcode said:


> :bash::bash::bash: không phải nó, cũng không phải em :nuts: 90% em đoán vụ này là do mí bạn "
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> đất cảng
> 
> 
> " làm





Fin_NT said:


> :bash: vu oan giá họa :bash: tru di cửu tộc ôn Võ đê :lol::lol::lol:


Ủa vậy à. Vậy mà ta tưởng 2 đứa mi với cái đứa nớ chơi chung với nhau chứ. :lol:


----------



## redcode

vo.mvac said:


> Ủa vậy à. Vậy mà ta tưởng 2 đứa mi với cái đứa nớ chơi chung với nhau chứ. :lol:


nghĩ sao dzị? :bash::bash::bash: :lol::lol:


----------



## redcode

kutitol said:


> 1 thời oanh liệt, nay còn gì đâu. Thành phố đáng sống nhất đang chuẩn bị giãy chết vì đất đai ế ẩm, chả ma nào mua :lol:* Mai mốt các bạn đầu cơ tiếp bất động sản cho người chết để lây luôn cái danh thành phố đáng chết nhất luôn đi*:lol:


viết chữ sai chính tả, nói chuyện vô văn hóa, lại còn thích đi chọc ngoáy. nhờ mod giải quyết giùm ^^


----------



## horizoncp01

một dấu chấm hỏi ?????


----------



## HarryPham

netzen said:


> Đâm chọt gì kô có thì nói kô có chứ đâm chọt gì, NT toàn con nít kô à, đầu toàn cát kô à :lol::lol::lol:





netzen said:


> Giờ vẫn xanh kiểu lúa đấy ku, NT có gì mà khoe ngoài nhà cao tầng và xxxx:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## netzen

Harry hãy xem lại comment của bạn rồi hãy đi bêu xấu người khác, đừng nghĩ mình đi bóng gió là yên ổn đâu..................


----------



## HarryPham

mình có nói gì xúc phạm cá nhân bạn đâu nhỉ :?


----------



## netzen

HarryPham said:


> mình có nói gì xúc phạm cá nhân bạn đâu nhỉ :?


Đừng nghĩ bạn kô nói thẳng mà tôi kô hiểu................



HarryPham said:


> :lol: Bởi dzậy mấy kđt loại bình thường như dzậy ở Nha Trang, mình đâu có đem đi khoe tùm lum rồi hô hào điểm nhấn kđt xanh hay là xu thế của tk mới chi đâu :lol: có khoe cũng kiếm cái nào đáng để khoe chứ  *Thiếu gì hàng mà phải đi khoe "hàng loại thường" như vậy *


----------



## HarryPham

đứng cưỡng từ đoạt ý như vậy chớ :lol: ở đây chỉ có bạn cố tính nghĩ đen thôi àh :lol: hàng hóa là 1 từ bình thường trong mua bán chứ có gì sai đâu :? và ở đây rõ ràng trong ngữ cảnh là nói về "khu đô thị" như 1 loại hàng hóa


----------



## netzen

Ta comment câu cuối bạn động chạm đến quê hương tôi như 1 loại hàng hóa, liệu có ổn kô???với tôi quê hương là cái gì đó rất thiêng liêng nên đừng có ý xúc phạm............


----------



## HarryPham

ở đây là kđt như 1 loại hàng hóa chứ ko ai nói quê bạn là 1 loại hàng hóa cả, thực tế bđs cũng là 1 loại hàng hóa mà :? cưỡng từ đoạt ý nữa rồi


----------



## U222

Yêu cầu mod tìm hiểu xem Dragonball75 là ai mà vào thread HP và TN chửi bới nhé!


----------



## Denjiro

I'm back on track, Jan fixed it.


----------



## anhcanem8897

Coolink đi bán bánh Pía, bánh phồng, dầu dừa?



> ai mua..... bánh Pía Sóc Trăng
> Dầu dừa Sa Giang ...bánh phồng Sa Đéc


----------



## vanboy2

Denjiro said:


> I'm back on track, Jan fixed it.


 wow 2617 posts and 1001 likes..... that is impressive I must say....


----------



## KoolKool

vanboy2 said:


> wow 2617 posts and 1001 likes..... that is impressive I must say....


oh...the youth..always super active..unlike us:lol:


----------



## Denjiro

^^ How old are you? ;p


----------



## KoolKool

Denjiro said:


> ^^ How old are you? ;p


more than enough to watch 18+ content


----------



## redcode

Denjiro said:


> ^^ How old are you? ;p


20


----------



## coolink

anhcanem8897 said:


> Coolink đi bán bánh Pía, bánh phồng, dầu dừa?


có người mới cho cái điã cải lương 
nghe xong thấy bán đủ thứ, lồng đèn, bánh bông lan, sầu riêng bánh phồng tôm

nghe riết bây giờ ta đang học ca cải lương......đã thuôc được bài bánh Phồng Tôm và Bánh Bông Lan

ps. Denjiro không được cười


----------



## Denjiro

:hahaha: :lol:  :laugh:


----------



## redcode

đi report mem TB mà rút cuộc mem tỉnh mình cũng chẳng quý gì hơn :lol:



horizoncp01 said:


> No comment. Nhưng loại như mày đọc hiểu có vấn đề, cái bệnh viện đó nên mở thêm khoa thần kinh để đưa loại như em vào đó.Toàn lấy bụng mình suy ra bụng người. hno:


trước giờ tôi có chửi thì cũng chửi trong thread riêng chứ chưa bao giờ chửi đến mức này ở trong thread chung.


----------



## horizoncp01

cái loại bại não như em, thiếu iot trầm trọng không phân biệt được thị phi như em mà cũng đòi bày đặt lên tiếng ah, người chứ súc vật đâu mà nói không hiểu, nếu như không hiểu ý ta nói gì thì hỏi tamcaomoi cho rõ là ta đang nói gì, chứ đâu như loại suốt ngày nói "Gato", mà ta rất dị ứng với chữ đó, trong khi đầu em lúc nào cũng nghĩ tới ganh ghét tỉnh này tỉnh nọ, kể cả lúc sáng , lúc chiều, cả trong lúc ngủ em cũng chẳng nghĩ được gì cho ra hồn, toàn là phun ra những thứ cặn bã khi ta nhiều lần nói những việc chẳng liên quan gì. Loại như em là thành phần hủ bại đáng xấu hổ của ĐN.


----------



## redcode

^^ cần gì phải hỏi tcm vì tôi đủ biết ông đang nghĩ gì. mà có hỏi thì tcm cũng không biết vì tcm có thèm ngó ngàng gì đến mem NT đâu, kể cả khi mem NT vào thread Đà Nẵng :lol:

// không biết tui bại não, thiếu iot hay là do tui nói trúng tim đen của ông rồi nên ông mới phải làm như vậy?


----------



## Fin_NT

đại ca hơi đâu để ý con nít ranh làm gì  về nhà nghỉ ngơi cho khỏe.. chắc hôm qua 1/6 bị giựt kẹo nên hôm nay ẻm nổi khùng khùng á mà  đka phải hiểu tâm lý trẻ con chứ


----------



## chipheob3

xùy xùy.. đi chỗ khác..... Hôm nay ko phải quốc tế thiếu nhi...... Recode. Hôm qua nhận được nhiều kẹo ko?


----------



## Fin_NT

bị giựt kẹo :lol:


----------



## redcode

chipheob3 said:


> xùy xùy.. đi chỗ khác..... Hôm nay ko phải quốc tế thiếu nhi...... Recode. Hôm qua nhận được nhiều kẹo ko?


nô :no: rex già rồi không nhận kẹo nữa :lol::lol: chỉ nhận voucher thôi


----------



## Denjiro

_*Children's Day 2013 - Vietnam*_

*Pleiku - Gia Lai*

Children's Day by Quang Vũ Photography (Chụp ảnh Gia Lai), on Flickr

Children Tower (HDR) by Quang Vũ Photography (Chụp ảnh Gia Lai), on Flickr

*Nha Trang - Khanh Hoa*

Quốc Tế Thiếu Nhi by ElDiPi, on Flickr

*Sai Gon - HCMC*

_HYP5325 by ® Hoang Yen Photography ♥, on Flickr


----------



## Fin_NT

câu kẹo hả Denjiro


----------



## Denjiro

Lol, no I prefer a new iTunes Card for my iPhone much more. Sweets are bad for your teeth.


----------



## vanboy2

cái forum này ngộ lắm,chỉ cần một thời gian ngắn là biết ai là phật hay ai là ma. thật đúng như câu ''Giang sơn dị cải, bản tính nan di''


----------



## ap0ll2009

hi everybody. im newcommer . nice to know all of u 
my mail : [email protected]


----------



## Denjiro

Welcome to our forums! Nice to meet you!


----------



## redcode

hung007008 said:


> Đồ thiểu năng mất não!
> 
> Thứ nhất là tao không nhờ mày. OK?
> 
> Thứ hai: Kg phải ai cũng ngu như mày đâu, ignore mà phải vào lâu mới biết à.
> 
> Ngu bẩm sinh hay qua tập luyện vậy???


không biết đào đâu ra cái nick từ 2011, rồi vào thread ĐN giả bộ kêu oan, mục đích chính là để phá thread và dìm hàng Đà Nẵng. sau khi bị mem Đà Nẵng vạch mặt thì chửi tục luôn. nhờ mod xử lý nhanh giùm, để không rồi lại có vài người lấy cớ đó để xỏ xiên thì mệt...


----------



## redcode

đây nữa



hung007008 said:


> Mày nghĩ mày là ai? :bash:, đồ ngu, tao nhờ vả gì mày mà mày sủa?
> 
> Kg cần mày sủa mới biết mày là c hó đâu!, ngon Inbox tao cái info tao vã cho rớt răng
> 
> Thằng nào ignore mà nói chơi lâu mới biết mới là thứ vô học con c hó ạ!


----------



## nguyend

ap0ll2009 said:


> hi everybody. im newcommer . nice to know all of u
> my mail : [email protected]


Hi and Welcome. Are u JimmyFa?
:lol:


----------



## somrach1

*VIỆT NAM FORUM CO' 1 -2 THREAD CHO HÌNH HOT GIRL AND BOY ĐO' . NHỜ MOD VANBOY HAY LOVEVUNGTAU XOÁ NGAY VÀ LUÔN. ---- mấy cai' này giờ bị triệt oài :"<*


----------



## redcode

somrach1 said:


> *VIỆT NAM FORUM CO' 1 -2 THREAD CHO HÌNH HOT GIRL AND BOY ĐO' . NHỜ MOD VANBOY HAY LOVEVUNGTAU XOÁ NGAY VÀ LUÔN. ---- mấy cai' này giờ bị triệt oài :"<*


xóa lâu rồi mà


----------



## kid2107

Chân dung có xóa ko ta


----------



## thantoanthang

kid2107 said:


> Chân dung có xóa ko ta


Chân dung thì hở phần nào cắt phần đó


----------



## kid2107

netzen said:


> Lúc nào cũng coi mình là nhất, so với mấy mem Nha Trang khác mày với thằng horizoncp01 là 2 thằng bố láo nhất :bash:


Mod xử lí dùm mình


----------



## WALKING DEAD

đề nghị mod có hình thức BAN hungbmt, mem này có thái độ phân biệt vùng miền rất nhiều, những thành phần này ko nên tồn tại trong cộng đồng SSC VN, chuyên kích động NAM BẮC


----------



## HarryPham

del


----------



## redcode

nhờ mod vô thread này mà xem: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624502&page=25

lại trò đùa mới của anh hùng đất cảng. tiện thể nhớ vanboy2 tra địa chỉ IP xem dragolball75 và cả gê ta phê là ai nhé! 
cách đây vài ngày có mem HP vào thread ĐN phá, mình đã không chấp rồi, giờ lại đến chuyện này nữa. dù mình là người có văn hóa nhưng già néo đứt dây, nếu thread ĐN còn hứng thêm bất kỳ đợt shit nào nữa thì thread HP cứ coi chừng đi!

Nhắc cho tất cả mọi người biết: redcode tôi chưa bao giờ chơi cái trò nhục nhã là đi clone nick để phá hoại thread khác nhé!

mem HP đã không muốn mem ĐN vào thread HP phá thì cũng đừng tự clone rồi tự chửi trong thread HP rồi lại sang thread ĐN phá nhé


----------



## Betonamu Jin

Sir Vanboy, please have a look at *WALKING DEAD*'s POST: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1639066&page=16
to see how rude he was.

And *ldung*:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1639066&page=19

quote:


> Tóm lại là cùn nó vẫn hoàn cùn.hết lý này ra lý khác.
> Khen lấy khen để thành thích xuất khẩu.Nhưng khi đưa ví dụ bn ra thì lại cùn.
> SG thu nội địa thấp hơn HN thì nhận *mẹ* nó đi lại còn lắm lý.
> Biết vì sao không?
> HN là nơi có các tập đoàn kinh tế,tổng công ty cả nhà nước lẫn tư nhân mạnh đều có đóng góp lớn như viêttel,vnpt,fpt,...
> SG mạnh hơn về kinh tế tư nhân,nhưng nếun mà bỏ thằng dầu thô,...sẵn mang đi xk thì cũng có cáin con khỉ ấy.ngồi đấy mà tự hào.


This guy has written much more rude comments, most members in this Vietnamese forum know that. You can ask haikiller or hungbmt for more information. In addition, he usually insults people in his comments. You should consider to ban this guy.


----------



## WALKING DEAD

trước khi tố cáo người khác thì hãy đọc comment đi, chứ đừng vải thưa che mắt thánh beto ủn ỉn à, chú tưởng chú là con chiên ngoan đạo lắm hả, hay không biết đọc.
Sao mày ko bảo mod hỏi những mem khác mà lại bảo mod hỏi 2 thằng mất dạy chuyên phân biệt vùng miền kia,.
Mod xem kĩ đi nhé


----------



## Fin_NT

bạn hơi đâu cãi những người ko biết đâu là chân lý ^^ .. dù sao thì mặt trời vẫn mọc hướng đông.. và SG vẫn là TTKT lớn nhất VN


----------



## Betonamu Jin

WALKING DEAD said:


> trước khi tố cáo người khác thì hãy đọc comment đi, chứ đừng vải thưa che mắt thánh beto ủn ỉn à, chú tưởng chú là con chiên ngoan đạo lắm hả, hay không biết đọc.
> Sao mày ko bảo mod hỏi những mem khác mà lại bảo mod hỏi 2 thằng mất dạy chuyên phân biệt vùng miền kia,.
> Mod xem kĩ đi nhé


Clearly, so rude, lots of swear words im your comments.


----------



## WALKING DEAD

oh, you are hypocritical guys, betonamu Jin


----------



## WALKING DEAD

mod, you should watch carefully the words of the distinguished regions hooligans, do not respect others, do not tell them to respect themselves


----------



## Betonamu Jin

Very sorry vanboy, but here is more evidence for his rudeness(walking dead): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104574667#post104574667

I didnt even insult him anything before or distinguish regions...


----------



## WALKING DEAD

N.H.G said:


> thằng chó bắc kỳ nòi:bash::bash::bash:


You can see evidence of this, why do they insult


----------



## WALKING DEAD

> Originally Posted by hungbmt View Post
> Chính phủ cho thì nhận có sao đâuMà cũng tại dân di cư bắc vào nhiều nên phải cứu thôi





changthethieuem said:


> im đi, dân ở đâu có đến đấy thì họ cũng thành dân Đắk Lắk rồi, cứ hay cạnh khóe, ai chẳng biết bạn hay phân biệt Bắc Nam, đôi khi ... lại đòi chia đôi nước bên nào hơn, xem nói chuyện cứ hơi tý lại bắc Nam, lý sự thì cùn, Cũng chẳng thấy bạn tranh luận được câu nào ra hồn cả, chỉ làm loãng thêm ra thôi, không biết thì im, không ai bảo bạn không biết gõ


And Here


----------



## WALKING DEAD

N.H.G said:


> nói chuyện với bọn mày phí nước bọt quá
> 
> ỉa chưa kịp dọn mà bọn nó đã bươi rồi


 you can see


----------



## WALKING DEAD

Betonamu Jin said:


> del


 you scold others were quickly deleted it up, you still can not deny anymore


----------



## Betonamu Jin

WALKING DEAD said:


> you scold others were quickly deleted it up, you still can not deny anymore


What re you talking about? I had to delete some of my comments because I gave wrong analysis for the country's economy during the discussion. And now you condemn me with your unrealistic reason? Or now you want to make a story about me? Come on man, be honest and dont mess everything up again.

You lied to the moderator plus you have no evidence! I can report that.

I know you just try to condemn me for me to get banned, it does not work, dude. Trust me!

I never insult a person, anyway you have made a cool story about me, but then it is you to be embarrassed, not me! Also, if you condemn me, you have no clear evidence, where is the picture or any word? 
Listen to me, if you are a man, face the truth, and dont devalue yourself, dude.

No more arguments now! Wait for Vanboy.


----------



## WALKING DEAD

I did not lie, but liars is you. post you deleted, you should stop denying more


----------



## vanboy2

well....whats up guys?


----------



## Betonamu Jin

WALKING DEAD said:


> I did not lie, but liars is you. post you deleted, you should stop denying more


The first thing the police always do is: "WHERE IS EVIDENCE??"

You just keep devalue yourself now, the thing is, you never know what I have written and I deleted, you dont know a thing, cuz if I made something bad or scolded anyone, you would quote that and response immediately. 

Oh God, did you mom educate you not to lie someone else?


----------



## Betonamu Jin

vanboy2 said:


> well....whats up guys?


Please read from the previous page.



MOD IS HERE. FINALLY, FOR JUSTICE!


----------



## WALKING DEAD

mod let's see what they have written, I have evidence of regional discrimination and insult people before, at the top of the page


----------



## HarryPham

hình như mod post bị lộn chuồng


----------



## coolink

haikiller11 said:


> @Coolink Are you serious about what you are talking about? Or *you are just a fucking coward* who talk of other things just to avoid admitting that you made a mistake?


đây không phải là ngôn ngữ dùng khi cãi cùn, cãi bậy, không còn lý thuyết nữa, nhảy ra chửi thề văng tục ^^
người ta vẫn là tranh luận về vấn đề không hề có personal attack, nhưng em nhóc này đã 2 lần attacked ta với những ngôn ngữ tục tĩu này ^^

vì "quảng trường"


----------



## KoolKool

coolink said:


> đây không phải là ngôn ngữ dùng khi cãi cùn, cãi bậy, không còn lý thuyết nữa, nhảy ra chửi thề văng tục ^^
> người ta vẫn là tranh luận về vấn đề không hề có personal attack, nhưng em nhóc này đã 2 lần attacked ta với những ngôn ngữ tục tĩu này ^^
> 
> vì "quảng trường"


siêu nhân sợ gì,hắn mà attack lần nữa,đấm phát chết luôn!:banana:


----------



## cocko911

del


----------



## horizoncp01

Hôm qua giờ không vô được SSC bằng máy tính với mạng VNPT mà chỉ vô bằng đt, hic,


----------



## kid2107

Nó bị j` ấy hno: Malware hno


----------



## redcode

chrome cảnh báo có phần mềm độc hại hno: rút cuộc phải vô phần cài đặt bỏ cái tự động ngăn chặn đi thì mới vô ssc đc hno:


----------



## thantoanthang

redcode said:


> chrome cảnh báo có phần mềm độc hại hno: rút cuộc phải vô phần cài đặt bỏ cái tự động ngăn chặn đi thì mới vô ssc đc hno:


Đơn giản hơn là vào = IE hoặc FF  Chớ lỡ tắt cái đó đi rùi vào mấy trang web độc hại thiệt thì sao hno:hno:hno:


----------



## HarryPham

uhm tui cũng bị báo cáo dzậy nè :?


----------



## kid2107

Làm mún zô SSC là phải bấm " Proceed Anyway " hno:


----------



## redcode

thantoanthang said:


> Đơn giản hơn là vào = IE hoặc FF  Chớ lỡ tắt cái đó đi rùi vào mấy trang web độc hại thiệt thì sao hno:hno:hno:


máy ta yếu lắm, vô bằng IE với FF là đứng máy luôn á


----------



## vanboy2

redcode said:


> chrome cảnh báo có phần mềm độc hại hno: rút cuộc phải vô phần cài đặt bỏ cái tự động ngăn chặn đi thì mới vô ssc đc hno:













its ok guys!


----------



## netzen

Kô biết thằng cha nào hack trang web này hay sao mà cảnh báo lung tung beng cả, mình cứ bỏ quá cảnh báo vào, hic mong là đừng bị virus tấn công


----------



## horizoncp01

Hồi sáng cái IE,FF,GGC bị dính bên máy dùng w7, giờ dùng wxp cũng bị nữa, đành zô điện thoại, chứ cảnh báo tùm lum hết.


----------



## bebe_yeudau

horizoncp01 said:


> Hồi sáng cái IE,FF,GGC bị dính bên máy dùng w7, giờ dùng wxp cũng bị nữa, đành zô điện thoại, chứ cảnh báo tùm lum hết.


trên MAC-OS, Ubuntu cũng bị mà


----------



## HarryPham

tình hình có vẻ nghiêm trọng quá dzị ta :lol:


----------



## kid2107

Hình như bình thường rồi hay sao đó


----------



## vanboy2

everything is ok now guys!


----------



## thantoanthang

horizoncp01 said:


> Hồi sáng cái IE,FF,GGC bị dính bên máy dùng* w7*, giờ dùng* wxp* cũng bị nữa, đành zô điện thoại, chứ cảnh báo tùm lum hết.





bebe_yeudau said:


> trên *MAC-OS*,* Ubuntu* cũng bị mà


Tình cảm nồng nàn quá, vô SSC bằng 4 hệ điều hành lun :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## cocko911

Em biết anh Coolink từ đó giờ rồi. 

Luật là luật. Nếu em vi phạm, Mod cứ ban em thoải mái. Ai vi phạm, phải ra tay trừng trị. Đơn giản vậy thôi. 

*Không nói nhiều!*


----------



## netzen

Có những bài phân tích của coolink khá hay và xúc tích đó cocko911, em kô làm được như thế thì nên học hỏi chứ đừng chê người ta viết dài nói nhiều, em thử viết 1 bài phân tích dài xem em làm được mấy điểm


----------



## redcode

nguoibinhlong said:


> *Nghệ An* ăn thịt chó cũng nhiều(Rẽ), bắt chó cũng nhiều(*Lưu manh*). Giết người cũng nhiều(*Man rợ*). Người dân những nơi khác *không thể sống nổi *nơi đây.


hno:


----------



## coolink

Mods làm ơn brig mình 1 tuần

mình tự xét mình cũng có tội những ngày qua........
tuần ni, mình đi làm chuyện khác.....

thank you....

ps. brig luôn những em spam......


----------



## coolink

nhờ Mods xử lý dùm nick troll này
thank you

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1030701&page=607


----------



## U222

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1221625&page=169
Mod xử lý hộ nick lycu giùm mình. Ghi location HP mà toàn đi khiêu khích khắp nơi, ăn nói lăng mạ người khác


----------



## thantoanthang

Mod ơi, sao trang Nha Trang Photo & Video lại nằm ở Skybar :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## vanboy2

thantoanthang said:


> Mod ơi, sao trang Nha Trang Photo & Video lại nằm ở Skybar :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


Jan did moved to skybar because something to do with Google


----------



## redcode

thantoanthang said:


> Mod ơi, sao trang Nha Trang Photo & Video lại nằm ở Skybar :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


chắc do bọn bay spam quá hoặc đăng mấy ảnh "nhạy cảm" đó :nuts:


----------



## thantoanthang

vanboy2 said:


> Jan did moved to skybar because something to do with Google


Là sao vậy mod? Giải thích kỹ dùm em được không? Tự nhiên thread hình mà chui dzô Skybar thì kỳ cục quá. Mà em nhớ là hình "mát mẻ" hạn chế lắm rồi mà :?:?:?


----------



## redcode

người này có vẻ thích đâm thọt



hungbmt said:


> có gì mà ko đc nó có liên quan hết ácòn nếu recode ko hợp thì corede úp hình đà nẵng sáng nhịp sống





hungbmt said:


> :nuts:vậy huế trung tâm miền trung thì đà nẵng là tiểu trung tâm hả:nuts:


----------



## netzen

thantoanthang said:


> Là sao vậy mod? Giải thích kỹ dùm em được không? Tự nhiên thread hình mà chui dzô Skybar thì kỳ cục quá. Mà em nhớ là hình "mát mẻ" hạn chế lắm rồi mà :?:?:?


Ai cũng nhân nhượng thì kô có quy tắc gì hết, hạn chế xin xỏ thôi làm được thì chịu được


----------



## Betonamu Jin

Mem này chửi bới, văng tục

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106006866#post106006866



VantriFC said:


> Sao mà gét mấy cái thằng rởm đời thế không biết. Cả họ sống trên đất HN nhưng cứ chửi HN xơi xơi ý. Không biết đầu óc cái giống này nó chứa cái shit gì bên trong thế không biết?





VantriFC said:


> Tốt nhất là mày ngậm cái miệng thối lại. Không ai là em của cái thứ rác rưởi như mõ làng nhà mày ý. Chỗ nào có shit là tao thấy mày la liếm. Chỉ có giống chó mới có cái tính như mày thôi. Hiểu chưa?


----------



## thantoanthang

netzen said:


> Ai cũng nhân nhượng thì kô có quy tắc gì hết, hạn chế xin xỏ thôi làm được thì chịu được


Thứ nhất, bạn nhìu chiện quá, về lo cho quê nhà bạn đi, đừng có xen dzô cái chuyện của tụi tui.

Thứ 2, vô duyên vừa thôi, ai xin xỏ ở đây? Thread này là thread Complaint và tui đang complaint với mod chứ không phải xin xỏ. Làm ơn uốn lưỡi 7 lần trước khi nói. 

Thứ 3, quy tắc gì khi đưa thread hình vào Skybar? 

Thứ 4, tui đang đợi câu trả lời và sự giải quyết của mod chứ không phải chờ đợi 1 câu nói vu vơ thiếu suy nghĩ.


----------



## Betonamu Jin

Chưa hết chửi bên kia, vô PM chửi tục nữa.



> *Today, 08:24 AM
> VantriFC*
> 
> Yes
> Đúng đấy. Bọn tao kỳ thị tụi mọi chúng mày. Mấy thằng nam kỳ bẩn thỉu ngu sy như tụi mày đừng có la liếm nữa. Tao thấy tụi mày thật đang khinh, vì tụi mày quá bẩn và ngu!


----------



## happiness123

Betonamu Jin said:


> Chưa hết chửi bên kia, vô PM chửi tục nữa.


Nick VantriFC này lần trước bị ban một lần rồi lần này mà bị ban thì cũng sẽ tạo nick mới vô để chửi tiếp thôi. Ngựa quen đường cũ mà :cheers:
P/S Chửi rất chua ngoa, có cá tính đấy.


----------



## redcode

những cái này thì liên quan gì đến quy hoạch và kiến trúc đô thị?



THDL said:


> *CON ĐƯỜNG XƯA EM ĐI*





hungbmt said:


> Đi ún cafe thôi.^^
> [URL="[/URL]
> Facebook


----------



## vanboy2

coolink said:


> đây là 1 trong số những members Hanôi mà ta rất qúi ^^
> ta qúi những người có cái đầu óc suy nghĩ.........nên đọc cái post này của Ha , ta không vui.........
> 
> bây giờ nhóc hoành hành forum khắp nơi......các nhóc dùng "ngôn ngữ" của "nhóc"
> .chỉ riêng cái trang này 231, đã có bao nhiêu nhóc đã bị banned nicks và bây giờ trở lại phá forum tiếp
> coolink không phải là Mod cũng biết từng em một ngày xưa dùng nicks gì
> 
> thì chắc Mods phải rõ hơn nữa những em này ngày xưa dùng nicks gì và ai dã từng bị banned
> forum mà chỉ toàn là copy and paste, và toàn là văng tục chửi thề....cãi nhau kiểu con nít, thì còn cái gì nữa đâu
> 
> thank you


cái gì thì cuối cùng cũng theo định luật đào thải chung,tôi đã theo diễn đàn này từ 2006 tới 2008 thì mới chính thức tham gia,từ những ngày đầu chiến tranh máu lửa triền miên trên mạng nên muốn làm người hòa giải đứng giữa để khỏi phải diễn lại cảnh 1975 trên SSC,nhưng đến bây giờ tôi mới hiểu câu nói Mẹ tôi thường nói ''mỡ thì ra mỡ mà nạc thì cho ra nạc ,đừng có làm thịt ba rọi thì mọi người đều chê!''.Tôi đã bao nhiêu lần bày tỏ quan điểm riêng của mình thì ai trên đây cũng biết tôi là nạc hay mỡ,chứng kiến kẻ đến,người đi ,những hằng học giữa các vùng miền ngay trên chính nước Vietnam thì tôi mới nghiệm ra một điều là .......không phải đảng phái chính trị chia rẻ đất nước Vietnam, mà chính cái tính háo thắng của con người Vietnam mà trong giai đoạn chiến tranh đã làm thế giới chú ý và nể phục ,cho đến bây giờ khi Vietnam liền một giải thì cái tính háo thắng đó lại là con dao hai lưỡi quay lại để hại chính íác bạn đang sống trên nước Vietnam.Vài dòng tâm sự!


----------



## coolink

Betonamu Jin said:


> Mem này chửi bới, văng tục
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106006866#post106006866


coolink không cho ai hạ nhục Sài Gòn
nhưng những em nhóc mang danh Sài Gòn, mới vào forum.........ba lần bốn lượt nhảy vào các threads Hanoi để gây sự thì là qúa đáng

đọc những dòng cũa những em nhóc "Sàigon" trong threads Hanoi cũng làm người ta nóng mặt....vì qúa xấc xược ^^
ai cũng có quyền phát biểu ở bất cứ nơi đâu......nhưng những threads mà mình không đóng góp nhiều năm tháng, mà lâu lâu nhảy vào để gây hấn, thì không tôn trọng những người lâu năm bỏ công sức ra posted bài

và cái này không phải "người Việt Nam"
vì các members Saigon, Hanoi đã trải qua các cuộc chiến tranh và rất tôn trọng nhau
bây giờ chỉ có những chú nhóc mới lập nicks, vào đây vinh danh 2 miền để gây sự và lôi kéo mọi người vào gây chiến với mình

cho nên không phải người VN, mà lá các chú nhóc mới lập nicks vào gây sự ^^
mấy chú nhóc này phá rất nhiều lần....,vinh danh Sài Gòn Hanoi


----------



## lovevungtau

Bây giờ trên diễn đàn có 1 bộ phận giới trẻ có văn hoá rất kém, luôn thích ồn ào, gây sự chú ý. Ví dụ điển hình là lên facebook của mấy anh chàng đẹp trai bị trúc xuất ở Ảrập viết tiếng Việt nhăng nhít, treo avatar đỏ rực cho đến chuyện kéo nhau lên facebook của CLB bóng đá Sapporo phát ngôn bừa bãi. 

Và bây giờ trên SSC Việt Nam, những chuyện tranh cãi, văn tục, hiếu thắng, bất đồng cá nhân...cũng phần lớn đều từ những thành viên trẻ, thời gian tham gia chưa lâu.... dùng từ chính xác để chỉ 1 bộ phận này phải là từ trẻ trâu, xin lỗi nếu nó làm một số bạn ko vui nhưng ko có từ nào hay hơn để nói về các bạn trẻ này.

SSC VN nhiều thread, tôi cũng ko thể nào vào hết các thread để xem trong đó có gì được. Nhiều bạn trẻ vì mâu thuẫn cá nhân cũng hay mang vấn đề ra thread này để trình bày. Các bạn viết ra cái gì thì phải chịu trách nhiệm về cái đó, cãi nhau rồi dùng lời lẽ xúc phạm nhau rồi lại mang ra đây méc, không hay chút nào, tốt hơn hết tự giải quyết. Mod ko phải là người cứ phải đi dọn những thứ các bạn bày ra. Cho nên tạm thời một số bạn bày linh tinh ra thì tôi dọn các bạn trước: Betonamu Jin, VantriFC.

Một số bạn trong blacklist: redcode, hungbmt, U222, ldung, walkingdead..... (hiếu thắng, post hình thiếu nguồn, không đúng chủ đề...)

SSC VN thế hệ sau nối tiếp thế hệ trước, giai đoạn nào cũng có những thành phần này kia , giống như 1 xã hội thu nhỏ, đa dạng, phong phú và cũng lắm tạp nham, đó là 1 thực tế mà ta nên chấp nhận. Thay đổi tính cách 1 con người không phải là điều đơn giản trong thực tế huống hồ là trong xã hội ảo, cho nên một số thành viên kì cựu đừng vì diễn đàn không theo ý mình và vội kết luận SSC VN xuống cấp. Bất kỳ ai cũng có thread để đóng góp dù là âm thầm lặng lẽ, còn khi bạn rời bỏ nó theo lẽ tự nhiên thì có nghĩa là không điều gì là mãi mãi, đam mê của bạn dành cho SSC VN cũng đã hết.


----------



## L.Q.T

redcode said:


> những cái này thì liên quan gì đến quy hoạch và kiến trúc đô thị?


Theo bạn thì quy hoạch, kiến trúc đô thị là gì?
Là cao ốc, skyline, panorama hoành tráng à?
Còn 1 vài đường phố, 1 công trình nhỏ nhoi thì ko phải là kiến trúc?


----------



## netzen

Đúng đó đừng vì 1 chút xích mích hiểu lầm trên đây hay vì gặp những members thiếu xây dựng mà rời bỏ SSC, như vậy bạn chỉ có 1 chút đam mê về kiến trúc và bạn sẽ từ bỏ bất cứ lúc nào


----------



## doquangsang

Two Side - Quan điểm mới về Vũ Trụ - Tôn Giáo - Con Người 

Cần chia sẻ và rất mong nhận được những góp ý chân thành từ mọi người.

Xin chân thành cảm ơn!

P/s: Xin lỗi cả nhà vì đưa lệch nội dung. Nhưng đây là tâm huyết từ rất lâu, rất mong tìm được những góp ý tích cực.


----------



## rongxanh2020

Hình như forum có vấn đề. Nhiều chỗ post reply mà hem được hno:hno:


----------



## netzen

Sao mod cho thread ThaiBinh news của tôi vào Archives, vì 1 số lý do tôi chưa poss bài được, mà tôi có phạm luật diễn đàn đâu?


----------



## redcode

sao thread Đà Nẵng xấu xí lại chui vào trong archive???


----------



## WALKING DEAD

dragonball75 said:


> CÁI ÔNG NÀY PHỨC TẠP QUÁ.
> NGÀY XƯA THÌ LẤY TÊN WE BELONG TO THE SHITNGÀY NAY LẠI GOẮC KINH ĐÍT
> BỘ ÔNG ƯA CÁI VẦN ÍT NÀY LẮM SAO
> HAY CHUYỂN SANG VẦN "ỊT" THỬ COI
> CHẲNG HẠN NHƯ WALKING ĐỊT COI.
> ĐỀ NGHỊ ÔNG KO SANG THỚT QUY HOẠCH ĂN NÓI NHỐ NHĂNG LÀM MẤT BẢN SẮC VĂN HÓA NGƯỜI VIỆT NAM NHÉ


Tùy MOD xử, thế này là thế nào nhé. Và đây là con người bỉ ổi phải đi clone nick ko biết bao nhiêu lần rồi nhé. Để xem MOD phân biệt phải trái ra sao. Tôi chấp nhận bị BAN


----------



## U222

Cho hỏi dragonball75 là ai mà vào thread HP quậy phá mấy tháng rồi chưa bị xử lý?


----------



## redcode

ai bỉ ổi rõ rồi nhé. không biết nhục! đã đi phá thread người khác rồi còn chửi họ


----------



## redcode

GoQuaoQueNgoai said:


> Cái thằng máu kinh kia, không phải mày đang tự sướng với cái comment này sao, du lịc thì thua Nha Trang nói gì, công nghiệp thì Biên Hoà, Bình Duơng bỏ xa.


nhờ mod xử lý giùm


----------



## redcode

mr... said:


> Thành phố nào đó chơi nguyên mấy cái phường chỉ có núi, không có dân ở hoặc ở lưa thưa rồi lập thành vài cái quận lèo tèo có 3-4 phường. Dân miền núi cũng tính là dân đô thị nên nó mới nhiều.





mr... said:


> Đà Nẵng ngoài du lịch ra thì công nghiệp èo uột, công nghệ cao càng không có gì( ngoại trừ vài cái đang nuôi bò). Cao ốc quanh thành phố là mấy cái khách sạn chứ có gì khác. Thành phố du lịch nào chẳng có khách sạn. Nha Trang tớ thấy đầy.





mr... said:


> http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liên_Chiểu
> Về đơn vị hành chính, quận Liên Chiểu có 5 phường:
> Tên Phường	Diện tích
> (km2)	Dân số
> (người)	Mật độ dân số
> (người/km2)
> Hòa Minh	7,92	25,964	3,279
> Hòa Khánh Nam	9,77	14,918	1,572
> Hòa Khánh Bắc	9,97	29,921	3,000
> Hòa Hiệp Nam	7,88	16,201	2,055
> Hòa Hiệp Bắc	43,59	13,047	*299*
> 
> Nhìn cái phường Hòa Hiệp Bắc tội nghiệp





mr... said:


> Từ năm 97 mới lên phố, Đà Nẵng đã cho luôn 5 quận, hồi đó Hà Nội mới có 7 quận, Hải Phòng 4 quận. Khiếp thật. Lập mấy cái quận có 4 phường với 5 phường kinh thật. Trước kia mỗi quận thường có từ 10 phường trở lên. Nhưng từ khi Đà Nẵng lập quận thì cái chữ "quân" nó không còn mang nghĩa đô thị như trước. Hệ quả là sau này mấy thành phố khác đều chơi các quận mới toàn "ruộng"





mr... said:


> Đến giờ, gọi là có dáng đô thị thì chỉ có 2 quận Thanh Khê và Hải Châu,. Sơn Trà thì toàn đất phân lô bán nền trống hoắc. Ngũ Hành Sơn thì được 1 vài chỗ có dân ở, còn lại nhìn như thành phố Điện Biên hay Lào Cai trên miền núi. Liên CHiểu thì được tí khu công nghiệp bé xíu, còn lại cũng như cái thị trấn ở miền núi. Cẩm Lệ thì thôi khỏi nói...
> 
> Hà Nội có 7 quận đã mang dáng dấp đô thị, chỉ trừ có 1 phần nhỏ quận Long Biên và Hoàng Mai chưa đô thị hóa; Hà Đông nữa thì còn hơi nhiều.
> 
> Hải Phòng có 5 quận đã hoàn chỉnh, trừ Dương Kinh còn 1 phần lúa và Đồ Sơn phần nhập thêm mấy xã của huyện bên cạnh
> 
> Sài Gòn thì có 13 quận đã hoàn chỉnh, Thủ Đức thì cơ bản đô thị hóa nhưng có vài khu vực vẫn dáng dấp nông thôn. Quận 7 còn vài cái đầm lầy hay gì đó chưa có người ở. Quận 2,9 thì khỏi nói, vẫn còn nhiều khu vực quê mùa. Quận 12 thì còn đến 1 nửa vẫn là ruộng lúa, trang trại nông nghiệp. Bình Tân thì nửa quê nửa tỉnh.


mod đang làm gì với những nick kiểu này để cho nó đi gây sự khắp nơi và khi mọi thứ trở nên căng thẳng thì mod lại ban nick và đe dọa mọi người?


----------



## redcode

sonthhnt said:


> xem thread đã lâu nhưng ko cmt, nhưng ĐN có những thể loại như redcode thì thật xấu mặt, toàn đi GATO, chọc ngoáy nơi khác. Nếu bình thường thì có ai rỗi hơi đi chê bai ĐN này nọ đâu ^^^





bebihoba said:


> Nói thật, Đà Nẵng còn có những mem như redcode thì Đà Nẵng còn bị ném đá nhiều.
> p/s: redcode nên ứng xử người lớn một chút dù nó hơi quá so tuổi của chú.



cái thread Quy hoạch kinh tế chẳng khác nào bãi rác với đủ loại từ nick quảng cáo đến những kẻ chuyên đi đâm thọt


----------



## netzen

Người ta đưa ra phê bình thì bạn nên phản biện lại lời nói người ta và chứng minh nó là sai, văn hóa ở Việt Nam chưa chịu nhận cái sai lầm yếu kém mà chỉ thích được tâng bốc thôi à, nếu vậy thì muôn đời các TP ở VN chỉ được cái vỏ còn nội lực kô có, mod chỉ xử lý những người nói tục chửi bậy chứ những ý kiến cá nhân như thế theo tui mod kô nên can thiệp


----------



## KoolKool

đề nghị mod xử lí ngay con hội này,đã clone bao nhiêu nick rồi,dạo này lại hay nói nhảm,kích động gây war:bash::bash:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1464932


----------



## no_way

times_city said:


> chỉ có những thằng ngu mới đi cãi nhau với thằng ngu, thằng nào không hiểu đc câu này thì double ngu.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1639066&page=65



phamhuonghoi said:


> Giả sử mỗi cái nộn nó nời 2000 thì cần bán 8.000.000.000*21000/2000=88 tỷ cái hột vịt lộn. Mỗi ngày nó bán 1000 cái thì cần 88 triệu ngày, tức là hơn 241 ngàn năm. Lịch sử VN mới có 4000 năm à.
> Mia, bà cha ông cố nội nó bán mấy đời hột vịt nộn không xây nổi 1/100 cái sân bay Nong Thành.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=108112816


Mod xử lý 2 mem này gấp, kẻo xảy ra war.


----------



## Betonamu Jin

no_way said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1639066&page=65
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=108112816
> 
> 
> Mod xử lý 2 mem này gấp, kẻo xảy ra war.


Times_city nên bị ban ngay lập tức, rất nhiều lời nói thô tục trong diễn đàn.


----------



## no_way

king_of_voz_1 said:


> khủng quá, từ năm 1992 VĐL đã 12 ngàn tỉ, đến giờ chắc vân vậy thì trùm BĐS rồi còn gì ^^, Bitexco với Vin chắc nằm mơ cũng chưa đc mức VĐL như vậy^^. Vừa rồi bỏ ra gần 10 ngàn tỉ mua cục nợ eden của Vin thì cũng dạng khủng rồi ^^





king_of_voz_1 said:


> tưởng vào có update gì mới hóa ra mấy em đang tranh nhau khúc xương ta vứt ra hôm qua àh ^^





king_of_voz_1 said:


> hễ cứ đông tới sg là chú mày lại nhảy vào, mũi thính phải biết ^^ . uhm, hơn, cả khu PMH cũng hơn mẹ cả HN rồi ^^





king_of_voz_1 said:


> hết lí thì cãi làm sao đc ,mà ta chưa thèm phân biệt nhà em thì thôi, sợ mở mồm phân biệt là mấy em khùng lên thì mệt ^^





king_of_voz_1 said:


> nói nhảm gì thế em, chắc uống nhầm thuốc ^^





king_of_voz_1 said:


> loại vô học, cả giận mất khôn hno:



king_of_voz_1 = voz12345 = chienbinh1234 


Chắc mod ko lạ gì vs mem này, chuyên gia kích động chiến tranh vùng miền, hạ nhục đá đểu nơi khác. Còn nó ngày nào là forum ko yên ngày đó, ngay cả mấy mem ngoài Bắc mà cũng ko ưa nổi nó hno:

Nó mà lập nick thì mod cứ ban tới tấp. Mỗi lần lập nick đâu có dễ, muốn lập nick thì phải lập mail mới, khá là phiền phức. 

Mong Mod ra tay để giữ bình yên cho cái forum này!


----------



## KoolKool

đề nghị mod chú ý đến cái nick XacKhoBaDinh
sợ mấy ông chí phèo clone nick quá!


----------



## somrach1

vao forum nay bao nhieu nam roi ma ko hieu cach' dat ten cua moi ca' nhan ? 

dat theo kieu phan dong la chi co' Long xuyen boy ... ko tin cu vao cac' nick xackhobadinh01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 di cai' acc nao ta cung chao` LOngxuyenboy het :hahaha:



KoolKool said:


> đề nghị mod chú ý đến cái nick XacKhoBaDinh
> sợ mấy ông chí phèo clone nick quá!


----------



## redcode

^^ thêm một đặc điểm nhận dạng nữa của longxuyenboy đó là đã đi phá hoại rồi còn ko biết dị, khoe luôn quê của mình ra, thấy ai nhận xét ko hay về miền Tây là nổi đóa liền hno: như bữa đó nó với Taki Tahima vô chửi nhau trong thread Đà Nẵng đó :lol:


----------



## somrach1

longxuyenboy đặt clone nick cũng kha' lâu đời rồi đa sô' post Shịt vào thread Hà nội ............. hình như tổng số clone nick cuả LXB chỉ đứng sau Jimmyfa


----------



## jojo_80

lovevungtau said:


> Cảm ơn các bạn. Có bạn nào tự ứng cử không? Cứ mạnh dạn lên  Mình và Vanboy sẽ cân nhắc đề xuất lên trên.


Tôi đề cử bác coolink.


----------



## BD_TOWN

1 vote cho nguoibinhlong hehe


----------



## redcode

nên giao cho người nào cứng rắn một chút, mệ Huệ yếu mềm quá, uni thì non quá, bác fu thì hiền quá :lol: hay kêu gọi ông komasu quay lại forum để làm mod đi  hồi trước ổng chán nản vì thread HN bị quậy nên bỏ đi, giờ cho ổng nắm quyền sinh sát luôn


----------



## xetailanh2014

Thank you !


----------



## coolink

Bích Xê said:


> Linh mục chửi bậy mà sao ko ai ban?


lập ra níck để ném đá giấu tay
cái trò này là hèn nhất của 1 người đàn ông

dư thời giờ, không có việc gì làm
thấy ở đâu có chuyện , chẳng phải của mình, nhảy ra

có 3 cái posts và dành hết cho coolink
thì em đã bám đít ta bao nhiêu lâu nói cho mọi người nghe

đừng nghĩ ta không biết em là ai
ta biết cách lấy chữ nào em viết đểv so với 1 người quen ở đây lâu năm


----------



## univer

HarryPham said:


> tui thấy bác uni cũng đc đó :lol: bác này có vẻ chuyên tâm về vấn đề cao ốc hơn :lol: đây là trang cao ốc thì nên để 1 người rành nhất về vụ cao ốc quản


Mình không làm được đâu,mới vào đây hơn 1 năm...vẫn còn nhiều điều chưa biết.



Định đề cử bác Coolink và bác Fu nhưng hai bác ấy đã nói vậy thì đành thôi vậy. 

Nhưng vẫn còn nhiều người khác, chẳng hạn như bác going-higher.



going-higher said:


> Ta hy sinh lam mod.


----------



## TheFuturistic

^^ cứ mạnh dạn lên univer mới còn bỡ ngỡ thì các mod đàn anh sẽ kèm cặp dần; ban đầu thì cứ thấy rác là delete thôi; hãy coi như là làm mod ssc là một sự đóng góp cho công đồng


----------



## TheFuturistic

thanks coolink for the trust but i cant spend more times for sscing 

univer goinghigher huevina ... all good names


----------



## VantriFC

Bác Futu đừng phụ lòng anh em. Bác nên nhận nhiệm vụ đi mặc dù nó rất khó khăn.


----------



## TheFuturistic

Mình buộc phải phụ lòng và cáo lỗi anh em về vụ này.


----------



## Denjiro

*Please ban him.*

Please ban this guy, it's LongXuyenBoy again. He's so annoying. Lots of spam, all the time. -_-''



DitVaoBaDinh1 said:


> *Nên đề nghị với chính quyền Hà Nội chuyển mục đích sử dụng cái hầm này để bơm nước vào và làm cầu cá vệ sinh xung quanh hồ vừa giải quyết được chổ đi ỉa cho bà con nhân dân vừa tô lên vẻ đẹp của Thủ Đô.​*


----------



## Denjiro

Bloody hell, that troll gave me a like.


----------



## TheFuturistic

mình tiếp tục đề nghị thêm univer và going higher làm mod để quét dọn forum ko thì gay go với ku lxb (người ngoài ko biết lại tưởng anh em ssc vn oánh nhau vùng miền  )


----------



## Fin_NT

happiness123 said:


> mình thấy bác huevietnam cũng dc đó chứ


mình đề cử Harry Pham , mem lâu năm, hiểu biết nhiều, ít gây thù hằn vs các mem khác


----------



## Fin_NT

lập poll đi


----------



## KoolKool

cuối năm lxb attack ghê quá! cứ nhằm vào mấy thớt HN! vkl!


----------



## huevietnam

Ủa, phải bầu thêm Mod à? Thanks CL đã đề cử nhé, nhưng dạo này công việc bù đầu quá, không vô SSC thường xuyên như trước kia được.


----------



## univer

TheFuturistic said:


> mình tiếp tục đề nghị thêm univer và going higher làm mod để quét dọn forum ko thì gay go với ku lxb (người ngoài ko biết lại tưởng anh em ssc vn oánh nhau vùng miền  )


Thanks bác đã đề cử, nhưng ngoài việc mới vào đây không lâu,nhiều mem còn chưa biết ; thì nhiều lúc em cũng bận lắm. Đôi khi cả tuần không hề lên forum ấy chứ.

Có lẽ nên đề cử những mem kì cựu, đã tham gia lâu năm như Titanic98,nguyend,hay HarryPham cũng được.


----------



## jojo_80

univer said:


> Thanks bác đã đề cử, nhưng ngoài việc mới vào đây không lâu,nhiều mem còn chưa biết ; thì nhiều lúc em cũng bận lắm. Đôi khi cả tuần không hề lên forum ấy chứ.
> 
> Có lẽ nên đề cử những mem kì cựu, đã tham gia lâu năm như Titanic98,nguyend,hay HarryPham cũng được.


Sao lại đề cử spammer lên làm mod thế.


----------



## Fin_NT

có 1 mem onl thường xuyên, nhưng ít khi Cmt, mà đã cmt là rất là chất :lol:
NhaTranginmyheart  đề cử trùm cuối


----------



## redcode

nực cười chi rứa Fin  HarryPham lên làm mod cũng là lúc forum này bùng nổ spam, doanh thu quảng cáo tăng vùn vụt, quyền lực của box VN sẽ tăng lên.. :nuts::lol:


----------



## Fin_NT

mi xem thử những post gần đây hắn có spam ko


----------



## NKT_Biên Hòa

*Bác nào muốn làm MOD thì tự ứng cử luôn đi.*


----------



## huevietnam

Ủng hộ coolink làm Mod.


----------



## Denjiro

huevietnam said:


> Ủng hộ coolink làm Mod.


kay: +1.

I would totally suggest coolink as a Moderator!


----------



## redcode

ĐÔ THÀNH;110045749 said:


> Oái HN 17 huyện 1 thị xã . Ko giống ai :lol:


người này bị ngứa tay ngứa miệng kinh niên, mới vào forum đã đem hình London post ở thread thành phố VN, sau đó vài tháng lại so sánh Sài Gòn với Manila trong thread Sài Gòn, tiếp nữa lại so sánh Việt Nam với Songdo, rồi giờ lại ra thread chung chọc mem Hà Nội hno: cũng may là chưa bị ldung phát hiện :lol:


----------



## Big_Man

redcode said:


> người này bị ngứa tay ngứa miệng kinh niên, mới vào forum đã đem hình London post ở thread thành phố VN, sau đó vài tháng lại so sánh Sài Gòn với Manila trong thread Sài Gòn, tiếp nữa lại so sánh Việt Nam với Songdo, rồi giờ lại ra thread chung chọc mem Hà Nội hno: cũng may là chưa bị ldung phát hiện :lol:


Từ khi nào code gia nhập đội ngũ Chim lợn SSC !:lol::lol:


----------



## redcode

Big_Man said:


> Từ khi nào code gia nhập đội ngũ Chim lợn SSC !:lol::lol:


Đã từ rất lâu rồi... :lol::lol:


----------



## Big_Man

redcode said:


> Đã từ rất lâu rồi... :lol::lol:


Người ta gọi thế là người đàn ông có đức tính đàn bà đấy !:lol:

Tự dưng nhìn cmt của bé code lại nhớ tới bài hát Thu Eó của Toàn Shinoda!:lol:


----------



## redcode

Big_Man said:


> Người ta gọi thế là người đàn ông có đức tính đàn bà đấy !:lol:
> 
> Tự dưng nhìn cmt của bé code lại nhớ tới bài hát Thu Eó của Toàn Shinoda!:lol:


chẳng pải nhiều chuyện gì, mà do ngứa mắt thôi, vì những thằng dở hơi như vậy mà không biết bao nhiêu trận chiến SG-HN đã xảy ra và không biết bao nhiêu mem lâu năm đã bỏ đi hno: với lại nhiều lần Đà Nẵng bị lôi vào cuộc rồi nên em phải đề phòng trước :lol:


----------



## thanhsctn

Mọi người ơi, tx Sông Công có lên tp dc ko???


----------



## thainguyencity_1962

thanhsctn said:


> Mọi người ơi, tx Sông Công có lên tp dc ko???


Trời ơi sao lại vào thread này mà hỏi hả e? Về thread TN mình mà hỏi chứ :lol:


----------



## Denjiro

Look what this guy posted in the Asian forums. -_-''



besdongKK said:


> yep so beautiful and strong developing city! HCMC!! (we used to call it just simple Prey-nokor or Fey~nokor as Phnom Penh accent)


Stop it, Cambodia DIDN'T build the modern, vibrant city of Saigon/HCMC. 

The first settlement of New York was called ''New Amsterdam'' by the Dutch.
But nowadays, in the Netherlands, nobody calls NYC --> New Amsterdam? That's just insane. So he mustn't call HCMC Prey Nokor. arghh..


----------



## thanhsctn

thainguyencity_1962 said:


> Trời ơi sao lại vào thread này mà hỏi hả e? Về thread TN mình mà hỏi chứ :lol:


Uầy, bây giờ mới vô lại thread, sao ko hỏi dc hả anh


----------



## redcode

Denjiro said:


> Look what this guy posted in the Asian forums. -_-''
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it, Cambodia DIDN'T build the modern, vibrant city of Saigon/HCMC.
> 
> The first settlement of New York was called ''New Amsterdam'' by the Dutch.
> But nowadays, in the Netherlands, nobody calls NYC --> New Amsterdam? That's just insane. So he mustn't call HCMC Prey Nokor. arghh..


kệ nó đi, bản chất của tụi nó là mặt dày và to mồm mà :lol: bữa trước nó cũng vô thread Hà Nội quậy kìa, bị somrach chửi quá trời luôn


----------



## HarryPham

mà thật ra thì Prey-nokor có chính xác là Sài Gòn ko ha :? vụ này hình như còn mập mờ


----------



## Denjiro

OMG, look what *besdongKK* said to me in a visitor message:



> What's wrong when I call Prey nokor is Prey Nokor? Or Saigon, but we are Khmer, we call it in Khmer name, it is used to be our land so what's wrong huh? So I bet you stop call Prey Nokor is Saigon, new name is Hochiminh city? Ok? So dont try to be a professor. Stop it.


I can't stand him. :bash:


----------



## redcode

ai đề cử cái banner chi ác vậy, ảnh mờ câm, có thấy cái vẹo gì đâu, kiểu này chắc không qua khỏi 3.5 sao hno:


----------



## Big_Man

*HÔM NAY BANNER CỦA SÀI GÒN LÊN SÓNG SSC ! CONGRATULATION!:cheers::cheers:*


----------



## no_way

Ảnh chụp từ góc quá xa trung tâm, chắc ở Q5, trên nóc AIA


----------



## no_way

ủa? nút like đâu mất rồi ta?


----------



## desi1




----------



## KoolKool

tên longxuyenboy quá đáng lắm rồi! mới đầu năm mà đã éo để cho người ta yênhno::bash:


----------



## redcode

thread Vùng thủ đô đó không khác gì thread Đồng bằng sông Hồng ver.2 :lol: chỉ khác ver. 2 này có thêm sự tham gia của mem Thái Nguyên :lol:


----------



## vanboy2

I have never seen or heard of a person call themselves a Vietnamese but brought a shame to the country of his origin like longxuyenboy.I never wish death on anyone in my life but this person I wish he never even born to this world!


----------



## somrach1

got your back these day "Vanman" . i have been spotted more than 5 account of LXB and luckly i've yellowfever Ban him and whipe out his post 

:lol: 

Also those advertiser account on archive thread they are all gone nao 

Sorta give u a hand. , since im up here everyday . 

and im giving coolink a vote to become moderator !




vanboy2 said:


> I have never seen or heard of a person call themselves a Vietnamese but brought a shame to the country of his origin like longxuyenboy.I never wish death on anyone in my life but this person I wish he never even born to this world!




Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


----------



## somrach1

bye bye LXb 1-2 tiên'g nưa thôi enjoy


----------



## Denjiro

Happy Lunar New Year! by -clicking-, on Flickr


----------



## somrach1

@longxuyenboy .. Yellow fever is watching u

Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


----------



## somrach1

4 năm ở trong forum nay chưa từng bỏ ai vô ignorelist và không hề ngĩ về cái đó nhưng hôm nay năm mới ... Như mọi ngày lên lướt Forum mà chướng mắt 1 điều đã nói denjiro mấy cái project finished lâu rồi đừng post vô nữa ... Mấy cái chưa bắt đầu thì cũng đừng nen post .. Nói denjiro nói wài cả tháng trời .... Riết tới hôm nay nhìn cãnh 1hình trong 10 thread + update dự án cả năm không động đậy ( bidv ) .. Wá nãn. .. Denjiro never listen. thôi coi nhu ta bỏ em vô ignore list . để khỏi phai thay nhưng cái thừa thải cua e nữa


----------



## Denjiro

This is what *emhamvui* sent to me..



emhamvui said:


> Did you listen to other people complaining about you? Otherwise I will ask mod to ban your nick.


I'm so sorry, why do you want me to leave SSC? What did I do wrong? I'm a kid, I'm not perfect. I really try to do everything the best I can. Why do people always show so much hate towards me?


----------



## univer

Denjiro said:


> This is what *emhamvui* sent to me..
> 
> I'm so sorry, why do you want me to leave SSC? What did I do wrong? I'm a kid, I'm not perfect. I really try to do everything the best I can. Why do people always show so much hate towards me?


...


----------



## somrach1

Mà sao coolink biết lxb ở minesota +moi ra trừơng / và ko có gấu ?

Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


----------



## coolink

ai bảo nó không có gấu ,,, 

phòng nó có cả chục con gấu nhồi bông, mỗi đêm nó ôm 1 con ngủ
mà chắc gấu nó làm từ Trung Cuốc, nên có tẩm thuốc điên

thôi năm mới đừng nhắc tên nó nữa, nghe thộn cả ruột

gut nai and happy niu dia


----------



## somrach1

no


----------



## somrach1

Đầu năm rồi lo phấn đấu đi kiếm gấu + việc làm đi



longxuyenboy2 said:


> báo cáo đi chú rác, comment chi cho mỏi tay chú vậy




Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


----------



## somrach1

Vậy mi đang sống nhờ vào chính fủ à hno: .... Còn gấu thì sao chính fủ đâu có khoản lo gấu ?



longxuyenboy2 said:


> có chính phủ lo gì rác




Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


----------



## KoolKool

longxuyenboy2 said:


> cai thằng già , lâu rồi không co nói gì tới mày thì đừng đụng chạm tới tao, comment cho đã rồi xoá, người đi ngay đứng thẵng mà sợ gì. lo mà post về mấy cái nhà thờ của mày, đạo gì sướng ghê, đầu tuần phạm tội, cuối tuần đi rửa tội là xong.


nhà mi còn tệ gấp ngàn lần so với SHBhno:


----------



## somrach1

đi rồi.. ngồi coi coolink edit post thây tội.....mem mới vào sẽ nói là cha này spam ....


----------



## vanboy2

speaking of welfare people suffering mental illness .....hno:


http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/97.92.79.8




> 97.92.79.8 : 97-92-79-8.dhcp.stcd.mn.charter.com
> Post IP Addresses
> 
> BoTruongBoAnCuop 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> CuLinkThongMinhGhe 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> 
> DangCongSanAnCuc 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> DangCuopSach 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> DiDucCoolink 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> DitVaoBaDinh1 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> GiaCoolinkLuLang 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> GoQuaoQueNgoai 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> goquaoquenha 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> IaVaoBaDinh00 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> IaVaoBaDinhOK 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> longxuyenboy2 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> longxuyenquehuong 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> LXB 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> LXB01 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> lxb02 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> lxb07 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> lxb09 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> LXB1 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> lxb10 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> lxb12 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> LXB16 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> LXB4 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> lxb8 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> NhaIaBaDinh 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> NhaVeSinhBaDinh 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> NhaVeSinhBaDinh1 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> NhaXiBaDinh7 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> ReGoQuao 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> StopBannLXB 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> ThuDoNhaXi 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> VaoBaDinhIa 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> VuaLuaMienTay 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> VungThuDoAnCuop 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> VungThuDoHaNoiAnCuop 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> WhyBannLXB 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> XacKhoBaDinh 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> XacKhoBaDinh01 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> XacKhoBaDinh02 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> XacKhoBaDinh03 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> XacKhoBaDinh04 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> XacKhoBaDinh06 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> XacKhoBaDinh07 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> XacKhoBaDinh08 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> YTaDzung 97.92.79.8 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]


----------



## somrach1

thanks for the List there .................. it would be nice if you can give me a list of Jimmyfa troll account too


----------



## vanboy2

somrach1 said:


> thanks for the List there .................. it would be nice if you can give me a list of Jimmyfa troll account too


I think he is either dead or holding up in psychiatric wards some where.But at least with Jimmy he did something good for this forum though.He made people laugh:lol:


----------



## KoolKool

vanboy2 said:


> I think he is either dead or holding up in psychiatric wards some where.But at least with Jimmy he did something good for this forum though.He made people laugh:lol:


yes,i love jimifa!:cheers:


----------



## somrach1

Totally agree :lol:

Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


----------



## Yellow Fever

You guys should rename this thread to random chat.


----------



## somrach1

People came here to complain .... Eventually they start to say random things like uncle coolink 


Yellow Fever said:


> You guys should rename this thread to random chat.




Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


----------



## coolink

Yellow Fever said:


> You guys should rename this thread to random chat.


somrach told me this is the community centre


----------



## Yellow Fever

somrach1 said:


> People came here to complain .... Eventually they start to say random things like *uncle coolink*


he does has been around here for a long time.  joined the SSC in 2005 and has over 37,000 post counts.


----------



## somrach1

Well.. He love church you can see most of his post is about church thats took 70% and 20% for converting bad member to good member and yes 10% is for his happy time.

Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


----------



## coolink

somrach1 said:


> Well.. He love church you can see most of his post is about church thats took 70% and 20% for converting bad member to good member and yes 10% is for his happy time.
> 
> Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


OMG what is 10% happy time


----------



## Yellow Fever

I love church too even I'm a baaaad christian.


----------



## somrach1

Haha i bet you guy dont go to church on most sunday :lol:

Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


----------



## Yellow Fever

If you have a very strong belief, you actually don't have to go to the church every Sunday. Many church goers are there for socializing and looking for chicks Imo.


----------



## vanboy2

Yellow Fever said:


> If you have a very strong belief, you actually don't have to go to the church every Sunday. Many church goers are there for socializing and looking for chicks Imo.


:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Denjiro

Yellow Fever said:


> If you have a very strong belief, you actually don't have to go to the church every Sunday. Many church goers are there for socializing and looking for chicks Imo.


You mean looking for cougars, meeeow. :naughty:


----------



## somrach1

Woah devil 

Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


----------



## somrach1

Tuy không biết mem này là ai nhưng từ những ngày đầu theo dõi forum thì member này có cái câu status dứới tên khá ấn tượng *"got phở"* ?

Rất vietmamese :lol:



versalvin said:


> Well some of you probably have known me already...but
> 
> I was born in Saigon and moved to the US in 1994.....currently a student studying architecture in New York City.....my permanent home is in Boston though..
> 
> 
> CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERS FOR A VIETNAMESE FORUM..... :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## coolink

muốn nghe về versalvin này không ta kể cho nghe

một bung chuyện


----------



## somrach1

Yes please 



coolink said:


> muốn nghe về versalvin này không ta kể cho nghe
> 
> một bung chuyện




Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


----------



## Betonamu Jin 3

^^ Mấy người như LXB sao rảnh thế nhỉ? Ăn không ngồi rồi chi tối ngày đi rủa Việt Nam, ta đoán hắn đang thất nghiệp đây, nghề ngổng không có không lo học hành, rồi suốt ngày lướt mạng xem từa lưa thứ rồi sau đó cái tư tưởng cũng lạc lối luôn, thật tội nghiệp.


----------



## anhcanem8897

Khác nhau ở chuyện đạo đức xã hội.

Biết bao nhiêu người ko hợp ý, nhưng chẳng ai đụng đến họ, mà ngược lại, tiếp chuyện đàng hoàng, từ tốn, ra đời là bạn thân. Vì họ ăn nói đúng mực đúng chừng. Mặc dù biết là ko cùng ý kiến nhưng ai cũng biết nói ra chỉ mang tính trao đổi.

CÒn những em vắt mũi chưa sạch. Nói câu nào ra là ác mồm ác miệng câu đó. Chửi đổng. Ko chỉ chửi 1 cá nhân, mà chửi rủa nhiều người. Cái đó mới đáng tội. Chứng tỏ ko đc giáo dục tốt. Những em này nên ở nhà tu tâm dưỡng tánh cho hiền lại. Rồi hãy đi lên diễn đàn nói chuyện, ít nhất là SSC này. Đừng tưởng vào đây tung hê Đảng, Bác, luôn mồm luôn miệng "phản động" là đc hoan hô.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Anhcanem Tieng Anh cua ban nhu the nao ? neu ban co kha nang giao tiep voi Admin hay Super Mod , thi nen lien lac voi Vanboy de lam Moderator , dang kiem nguoi do , toi thay ban co ve nghiem tuc hon nhieu nguoi o day !


----------



## HoàngThân

Ủng hộ 1 mem miền trung làm mod


----------



## KoolKool

hay là 1 mem miền bắc làm mod!


----------



## somrach1

Coolink ?

Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


----------



## heal_the_world

Mod lovevungtau xem xét mem S.W.A.T nhe, mem nay chửi rất tục tĩu trong thread Diện tích đô thị, trang 8 và 9.

Mong Mod ra tay xử lý. Xin cám ơn!


----------



## heal_the_world

S.W.A.T said:


> Ồ zê, sao bọn nam kì hay thích mách nẻo như đàn bà vậy,có khi bị thiến mẹ hết rồi OMG


Chúc bạn may mắn lần sau!


----------



## b23nguyen

heal_the_world said:


> Mod lovevungtau xem xét mem S.W.A.T nhe, mem nay chửi rất tục tĩu trong thread Diện tích đô thị, trang 8 và 9.
> 
> Mong Mod ra tay xử lý. Xin cám ơn!


Cái thằng này ăn nói bậy bạ lắm, vào statistic của nó không có nổi lấy 1 câu đống góp toàn là post đi rình người khác cắn, ăn nói tục tĩu. Tốt nhất là lờ nó đi như thằng cặn bã thôi. Ai không tin thì kiểm chứng.


----------



## somrach1

có nên Ban kô ? để ta còn đi bao' cao' vơi' Mod khac .

bạn SWAT post nào mình đê y 'cung thấy văng tục - kỳ thị - chữi - đe doạ kô vậy ?


----------



## heal_the_world

somrach1 said:


> có nên Ban kô ? để ta còn đi bao' cao' vơi' Mod khac .
> 
> bạn SWAT post nào mình đê y 'cung thấy văng tục - kỳ thị - chữi - đe doạ kô vậy ?


Thằng này Mod đã ban nhiều lần lắm rồi, chuyên gia chửi tục tĩu chửi thề mem miên Nam

Sẵn tiện Mod nên ban nick Tracdonglai luôn, cũng cùng 1 thằng, chuyên kích động chiến tranh trong các thread Saigon.

Bọn phá hoại này somrach nên báo lên Mod nước ngoài, ban luôn IP nó cho hết tạo nick gây chiến phá hoại.

Thank somrach !


----------



## b23nguyen

heal_the_world said:


> Thằng này Mod đã ban nhiều lần lắm rồi, chuyên gia chửi tục tĩu chửi thề mem miên Nam
> 
> Sẵn tiện Mod nên ban nick Tracdonglai luôn, cũng cùng 1 thằng, chuyên kích động chiến tranh trong các thread Saigon.
> 
> Bọn phá hoại này somrach nên báo lên Mod nước ngoài, ban luôn IP nó cho hết tạo nick gây chiến phá hoại.
> 
> Thank somrach !


Không chỉ miền nam đâu, cứ vùng nào nó ghét là nó văng tục ra ngay


----------



## lovevungtau

Thanks các bạn đã báo. Done!


----------



## hoangthinhf90

i cant create a new threat,help me!


----------



## lovevungtau

hoangthinhf90 said:


> i cant create a new threat,help me!


Bạn vẫn tạo được tread, chỉ có điều tạo xong thì mình xóa vì nó mang nội dung quảng cáo.


----------



## jojo_80

lovevungtau said:


> Bạn vẫn tạo được tread, chỉ có điều tạo xong thì mình xóa vì nó mang nội dung quảng cáo.


Tread là gì vậy Mod. Hướng dẫn mọi ng biết coi. Keke


----------



## Cosaonoivay

jojo_80 said:


> Tread là gì vậy Mod. Hướng dẫn mọi ng biết coi. Keke


Consider it As typo or misspell , we all do :cheers:


----------



## somrach1

Threat , tread tread ... Từ "thread" đi đâu rồi  ?

Gữi từ đt nhà Rác


----------



## popcorn69

so coolink has left ? what a shame ! It's a big lost of the Vietnam forum , he had contributed so much


----------



## VantriFC

I miss Cooklink too,


----------



## redcode

ra thread chung kiểu này đây hno:




Fin_NT said:


> đã thấy rõ núi sông bờ cõi đã chia.. phong tục bắc nam đã khác .. kid lát lên rước nha ))) thích cf ở sheraton qá =))


----------



## somrach1

Coolink đi rồi để lai cosaonoivay cứ tỏ ra bossy


----------



## huevietnam

chipheob3 said:


> Coolink bị banned roài mờ! :lol::lol:


Ủa, sao lại bị ban? Ban vĩnh viễn lun hả? :nuts:


----------



## b23nguyen

ZONE 9 said:


> Cú đợi đấy, bố mày lập nick mới tiếp tục Địt vào mồm mẹ mày, cho mày thèm giỏ dãi nhá con chó b23 nguyen
> 
> Cú đợi đấy, bố mày lập nick mới tiếp tục Địt vào mồm mẹ mày, cho mày thèm giỏ dãi nhá con chó





ZONE 9 said:


> Đúng là chó b23 phiên âm theo loài chó nhà nó sủa. Con đĩ mẹ mày bị chó nó địt cho toét lồn à quên bị chó nó hiếp, nên mày phát âm nick tao vậy à. Khổ thân cho con chó con b23, cái địt mả tổ nahf mày, bố mày nhét cứt vào mồm thằng tổ mày. Bố mày bị ban thì bố mày lập nick mới để tiếp tục nhét cứt vào mồm thằng tổ mày ko biết dạy mày. Cái loại chó như mày thì phải dùng ngôn từ như vậy thôi, như vậy quá sang cho tổ chó nhà mày rồi đấy.





ZONE 9 said:


> Tao mà gặp ngoài đường, tao bắt dẫn về xẻo bướm con mẹ, con chị, con em, con gái, cháu gái nó cho chó nó ăn. Lũ súc vật cặn bã của xã hội, con cho' b23 nguyen





ZONE 9 said:


> Tốt cái mả mẹ nhà chúng nó, tốt mà đi cắn trộm à, đúng lũ chó hoang.


*Should I gloat right here* ^^
:hahaha::hahaha::hahaha:


----------



## ZONE 9

b23nguyen said:


> *Ngoài lề: *
> Có ai biết cái thằng ZONE 9 là thằng nào đầu thai không? Có phải cái thằng Mr (dân Hải Phòng) không? Cái thằng Mr thì cũng không đến nỗi ăn nói bậy bạ tục tĩu đến thế, nhưng mà hay nói đểu Thanh Hóa chỉ có nó thôi, ở đâu có Thanh Hóa là thấy có mặt nó. Tốt nhất là đừng chấp cái thằng thiểu năng đó làm gì nhé các bác, nếu nó mà ăn nói láo toét trong page này thì bảo mod ban nó, còn nó sủa ở các page ngoài thì cứ lờ đi, không hơi đâu mà nhặt đá ném chó mãi được.


Đây là nó chửi tôi trước nên tôi chửi lại, giờ còn đi thưa kiện


----------



## ZONE 9

b23nguyen said:


> del


Post này chửi rất tục tĩu, nên xoá đi để ko có bằng chứng, chính vì chửi cực kỳ tục tĩu nên tôi mới chửi tục lại.


----------



## ZONE 9

Nó nói lý do nó xoá là " người cần đọc thì đọc được rồi ", đấy post đó nó chửi quá tục nên nhanh tay phải xoá đi ngay. Vậy đạo đức nó chả khác gì cặn bã, chửi trước rồi xoá đi, giờ còn thưa kiện, cái loại cặn bã dơ dáy. Như vậy tôi chửi lại thì chả có gì là sai.


----------



## ZONE 9

Mineral Water said:


> *100% thằng mặt lồn Aocathan và ZONE9 chính là thằng trieutritamdaovp
> 
> Bác Hacthanh có nhớ câu nói bất hủ bác dành cho quê nó không " thành phố là thị trấn "*


Đây văn hoá mất dạy của xứ thanh đây, bằng chứng dành dành nhé, chửi bậy tục tĩu rồi đi thưa kiện đây, thử hỏi mem thanh hoá toàn lũ cặn bã ko, cả lũ nhảy vào chửi bậy bắt nạt mình tôi, giờ còn gái đĩ già mồm. thật xấu hổ


----------



## b23nguyen

Văn hóa của "giôn chín" thế nào cứ truy vào User statistic là rõ. Còn cái câu bị del kia vì mục đích gì thì Mod cứ xem origninal post là biết.
Đẳng cấp về cư xử văn hóa đạo đức ở chỗ đó đấy "giôn" ơi :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

*Các Mod cho hỏi thể loại này là ntn vậy, em chỉ dùng 1 nick duy nhất.*


Mineral Water said:


> *100% thằng mặt lồn Aocathan và ZONE9 chính là thằng trieutritamdaovp
> 
> Bác Hacthanh có nhớ câu nói bất hủ bác dành cho quê nó không " thành phố là thị trấn "*


*Chính nó là đứa dùng nhiều nick, đầu thai hết lần này đến lần khác mà còn già mồm. Ăn nói mất dạy, làm ảnh hưởng đến uy tín của người khác.
Đề nghị Mod ban ID này, rất mong mod lưu tâm đến. Thanks.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725418&page=163*


----------



## somrach1

Trật tự ! Trật tự lào


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

somrach1 said:


> Trật tự ! Trật tự lào


 Rách cứ như cô bảo mẫu ấy nhỉ ?! :lol: :nuts:


----------



## HarryPham

del


----------



## pampoo

Thank bac harry :lol:


----------



## L.Q.T

SSC đổi font chữ hay sao ấy nhỉ, hay là máy mình bị gì.


----------



## redcode

L.Q.T said:


> SSC đổi font chữ hay sao ấy nhỉ, hay là máy mình bị gì.


đổi font chữ bác ạ, em cũng thấy khác :lol:


----------



## redcode

mod để ý thread Landmark 81 có người bị hoang tưởng đang quậy phá trong đó kìa 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1740847&page=41


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Mod nào đã khóa thread ''kính tế các địa phương ở VN '' thật là hoan nghinh vô cùng , coi thread đó thật là mệt óc và nhức mắt vô cùng , toàn là gì đâu ...Thanks either one of you !


----------



## lovevungtau

Thỉnh thoảng vẫn phải nóng mặt khi gặp những thành viên như thế này, mãi không chịu lớn. Post để các bạn biết vì sao Beto bị ban.



Betonamu Jin said:


> Mod ơi hãy tỏ ra trách nhiệm một chút nha Mod, đã được mọi người gọi là Moderator mà lại không có tí tôn trọng người trong cuộc. Mình đã nói về member VantriFC tối ngày đi nói chuyện khiêu khích thì sao Mod không làm gì răn đe cảnh cáo? Mod đã lớn rồi mà, thế nhưng tại sao lại không hiểu yêu cầu của mình?
> 
> Yellow Fever là mod nước ngoài thường xử lý rất tốt những việc phá rối thế này, mod ấy luôn trả lời khi có yêu cầu và đáp ứng yêu cầu nếu phù hợp. Tại sao mod Vietnam không có trách nhiệm như vậy, hay là không bao giờ quan tâm? Mong bạn/anh có những xử lý một cách thích hợp để làm yên ổn SSC nhé.
> 
> Cám ơn rất nhiều.





Betonamu Jin said:


> Đúng là vô trách nhiệm, coi post rõ ràng đi thì biết, đừng có nói rồi nói tôi phân biệt này nọ


----------



## KoolKool

RIP beto 5s


----------



## redcode

ông nội Beto này đúng kiểu vừa ăn cướp vừa la làng :lol:


----------



## HarryPham

tình hình là Nghệ An và Thanh Hóa đang chém nhau rất ác liệt trong thread....Thái Nguyên :nuts:


----------



## redcode

NBK82 said:


> Theo cá nhân tôi, nhìn tổng thể các khu chung cư, khu đô thị của SG hiện nay chưa phát triển bằng HN. VG cũng chọn HN làm trước rồi mới đến SG.
> 
> Do đó, SG nên học tập HN ở điểm này. Làm sau có thể rút kinh nghiệm những cái làm trước để làm tốt hơn.
> 
> Tuy nhiên, dù sao thì vẫn phải thừa nhận, cái gì cũng thế. Cái đầu tiên, phát đầu tiên luôn luôn có dấu ấn và đẳng cấp riêng.





NBK82 said:


> :bash::bash::bash::bash:
> Ô không đủ kiến thức và bản lĩnh để nói chuyện.





NBK82 said:


> Đây là cái diễn đàn, không phải nhà riêng của ai. Do đó, thông tin phải đa chiều chứ không phải là 1 phường hát đồng ca.
> 
> Tôi k thích chọc ngoáy cái gì cả. Chỉ thấy bẽ bàng cho những mem SSC chân chính. Cứ thử vào Thread Trạng thái thì rõ có ai đề nghị cái này là U/C không?? Nếu mà là tôi thì chắc chắn tôi sẽ vào đó đề nghị Mod sửa lại.
> Dối trá từ cái tiêu đề. Còn nhiều mem thì vì cái danh hão, sĩ hão nên cứ lờ đi, cứ tán tụng!





NBK82 said:


> Mà thôi, tùy các bác suy nghĩ.





NBK82 said:


> Vậy là đã rõ, tui đã biết là - Những người tức tối thì chắc chắn là người dối trá hoặc thích dối trá! :lol::lol::lol:





NBK82 said:


> Lại còn đề nghị với Mod là tòa này 88f.
> Không hiểu nổi.





NBK82 said:


> Ngượng với đời!





NBK82 said:


> :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





NBK82 said:


> Thôi, em không nói nữa đâu, các bác chửi bới ghê quá (à không, xin lỗi các bác - chỉ có 1-2 mem thôi).
> 
> E thi thoảng đọc tin các nơi, thấy chướng quá nên nói đôi câu. Có gì các bác bỏ qua. Chào các bác!


cái thể loại u nhọt thối tha, bẩn thỉu, tởm lợm, hạ cấp này sao vẫn còn tồn tại trên forum được nhỉ? không biết đây là nick thứ mấy của nó rồi? và đây là lần thứ bao nhiêu nó đi kích động phân biệt vùng miền, bị mem khác chửi và trơ trơ cái mặt dày như đít trâu ra. không dẹp tận gốc những thằng như thế này sớm thì box VN rồi cũng sẽ tiêu tùng thôi!


----------



## Intothenature

Acc này cuả rách . nhưng để post khi onl = phone


----------



## KoolKool

Intothenature said:


> Acc này cuả rách . nhưng để post khi onl = phone


mod ơi! ban ngay và luôn tên clone này đê!:banana::cheers:^^:bash::banana:


----------



## HarryPham

Intothenature said:


> Acc này cuả rách . nhưng để post khi onl = phone


quote lại để giữ làm chứng cứ :banana:

P.S ta chụp màn hình luôn rồi :lol: đừng edit, vô ích thôi


----------



## Intothenature

Are you guy crazy ?

Mà wái lạ phết sài tapatalk nên la tự nhien no cho minh cai account này để post khỏi fai register .

Acc kia lấy làm moderator.. Acc này thì làm mem thường.

from somrach smartphone


----------



## Intothenature

Del

from somrach smartphone


----------



## redcode

hẳn là lấy acc kia làm mod :lol: mơ hả rách


----------



## somrach1

redcode said:


> hẳn là lấy acc kia làm mod :lol: mơ hả rách


Đã cho vào danh sách ban . để sau này nhan chức roi tien hanh


----------



## HarryPham

tình hình là trang đô thị loại 1 đang bị các nhóm ko liên quan lợi dụng làm nơi cãi lộn hno:


----------



## VantriFC

Sao ban nhaquemecaooc vậy mod?


----------



## ldung

VantriFC said:


> Sao ban nhaquemecaooc vậy mod?


Bác ấy lỡ lời


----------



## suphunghiathai

redcode said:


> hẳn là lấy acc kia làm mod :lol: mơ hả rách


Mình có vẻ quý bạn Rach này.


----------



## redcode

haytheus said:


> Tôi yêu Bắc Ninh, i love you Bac Ninh


có quảng cáo thì cũng phải biết nhìn trước nhìn sau chứ :bash: ai đời chui vào thread Đà Nẵng để nói câu này :nuts: nhờ mod xóa nhanh để tránh làm bẩn thread Đà Nẵng News


----------



## redcode

del


----------



## maiyeuem

Chúc mừng forum SSC có thêm Mod mới: cosaonoivay


----------



## bebe_yeudau

Xin chúc mừng bác Cosaonoivay


----------



## KoolKool

thôi xong các mem bắc! =)

nên bổ nhiệm mod nào trung lập chứ!


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Hi friends , Xin chào mọi người , vì lý cá nhân nên Vanboy2 từ nay sẽ bớt vào Forum VN cho nên mình sẽ cùng với Lovevungtau quản lý Diễn đàn SSC Việt Nam , hy vọng mọi người sẽ họp tác với mình giữ cho Forum thông suốt bằng cách chuyển link cho mình những thành phần không cần thiết như quảng cáo hay những xung đột bàn cãi để mình hoặc Lovevungtau giải quyết giống như các bạn đã và đang làm từ trước đến giờ , chào thân mến, happy posting everyone !


----------



## Cosaonoivay

maiyeuem said:


> Chúc mừng forum SSC có thêm Mod mới: cosaonoivay





bebe_yeudau said:


> Xin chúc mừng bác Cosaonoivay


Cám ơn maiyeuem và bebe-yeudau,dù biết rằng một ngày như mọi ngày tuy nhien hôm nay chúc hai bạn một ngày tươi đẹp hơn .


----------



## lovevungtau

Welcome bạn Cosaonoivay Hi vọng mọi người ủng hộ bạn cosaonoivay nhé.:cheers:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Cám ơn Lovevungtau , kool kool đang lo ngại ...nhưng không sao Lovevungtau vẫn còn đó , mình không thể độc tài được looking forward to work with you Lovevungtau , have a good day or evening right now in VN :cheers:


----------



## horizoncp01

Dù quan điểm mỗi người khác nhau, nhưng khi đã nhận nhiệm vụ mới thì đều có trách nhiệm hết, đó mới là chững chạc, đừng hoài nghi, cứ cố gắng hết sức thì biết mình làm việc tới đâu


----------



## jojo_80

CHÚC MỪNG BÁC CÓ GÌ NÓI ĐẤY KO CẦN NGHĨ NHÉ :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## yuishun

del


----------



## VantriFC

Ngày trước mình hay cãi nhau với ông cosaonoivay. Không biết khi có quyền trong tay rồi ông ý có thù vặt không nhỉ? Ông ý mà lục các bài cũ của mình chắc mình tiêu mất. Hic:lol::lol:


----------



## dothanhrealestate

Thread này là thread về cái gì vậy các bạn?  

Mình mới vào diễn đàn cách đây không lâu, xin nhờ mọi người giúp đỡ


----------



## Cosaonoivay

VantriFC said:


> Ngày trước mình hay cãi nhau với ông cosaonoivay. Không biết khi có quyền trong tay rồi ông ý có thù vặt không nhỉ? Ông ý mà lục các bài cũ của mình chắc mình tiêu mất. Hic:lol::lol:


Cải nhau nhưng không dùng từ chửi thề bậy bạ thì không sao , ngày mới chuyện mới , vì còn nhiều chuyện khác thú vi hơn .


----------



## VantriFC

dothanhrealestate said:


> Thread này là thread về cái gì vậy các bạn?
> 
> Mình mới vào diễn đàn cách đây không lâu, xin nhờ mọi người giúp đỡ


Thread này là nơi bạn thắc mắc, kiện cáo về tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến nội dung các bài viết, tư cách các thành viên.....Giản dị vậy thôi.


----------



## Fin_NT

chúc mừng Cosaonoivay nha :lol:
mà cho hỏi cái, bác là ai vậy :lol: thấy join date từ 2010, thỉnh thoảng cũng có thấy mà ko có ấn tượng j` hết :nuts:


----------



## redcode

mừng Vietnam forum có thêm mod mới :cheers: 
không liên quan lắm nhưng sởmrách đâu rồi nhỉ :lol:


----------



## suphunghiathai

Hức hức, bạn Sổm Rách hụt hơi rồi


----------



## KoolKool

rách bị nở hoa rồi! haizz!


----------



## L.Q.T

Cosaonoivay lên chức ròi kìa, chúc mừng :cheers:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Thank you all for your enthusiasm !
Cám ơn tất cả các bạn đã quan tâm với những lời chúc mừng ...các bạn cứ thoải mái diễn đạt tâm tính của mình , có như thế tôi sẽ hiểu các bạn hơn ...không có các bạn thì cũng sẽ chẳng có SSC .
Chúc mọi người vui vẻ !


----------



## somrach1

Coolink mà còn ở đây thì thế vanboy dc rồi . anyway congrats ... 1 thời saigoneseguy & vanboy bi gio là cosaonoivay & lovevungtau


----------



## somrach1

Các đồng chí cứ yên tâm chuyện khai trừ redcode sau nay rách se tính tiếp... Vanboy đa ko chon ta . tiec thay ( redcode like this )
Và ban luôn mấy tên từ forum vozer wa đây.


----------



## somrach1

Fin_NT said:


> chúc mừng Cosaonoivay nha :lol:
> mà cho hỏi cái, bác là ai vậy :lol: thấy join date từ 2010, thỉnh thoảng cũng có thấy mà ko có ấn tượng j` hết :nuts:


... Đơn giản là coolink phiển bản 2


----------



## KoolKool

somrach1 said:


> Các đồng chí cứ yên tâm chuyện khai trừ redcode sau nay rách se tính tiếp... Vanboy đa ko chon ta . tiec thay ( redcode like this )
> Và ban luôn mấy tên từ forum vozer wa đây.


mod ơi nên ban tên rách này,hắn âm thầm clone biết bao nhiêu nick nè!:banana: ^^


----------



## somrach1

Phần tử Vôzer mới là những kẻ đáng bị BAN. :cheers:

với lại Ban ta rồi lây ai update cho mây thread bên canada ? 



KoolKool said:


> mod ơi nên ban tên rách này,hắn âm thầm clone biết bao nhiêu nick nè!:banana: ^^


----------



## Cosaonoivay

^^ Post spam ! from there we will trace it's user IP , sorry I can't type Viet on this PC .


----------



## chipheob3

Cosaonoivay said:


> Xin lưu ý , ae nào có ý tốt muốn chúng tôi (Mods) delete những mục quảng cáo (spam) nhanh hơn , đề nghị đưa link chứ không nên Quote vì như thế sẽ phải đi tìm làm mất thời gian hơn , cám ơn cho sự cộng tác của tất cả !





redcode said:


> link nào hả mod? link dẫn đến post spam hay link dẫn đến profile của user?





Cosaonoivay said:


> ^^ Post spam ! from there we will trace it's user IP , sorry I can't type Viet on this PC .


Thì trong cái quote có cả đường link rồi đó Mod!


----------



## Cosaonoivay

chipheob3 said:


> Thì trong cái quote có cả đường link rồi đó Mod!


 Đi ngược lại post 5001 thì sẽ thấy tại sao ta yêu cầu các ae ở đây cho link , Red code hắn toàn là Quote như thế , chỉ cho ta coi link ở đâu ?


----------



## redcode

Cosaonoivay said:


> Đi ngược lại post 5001 thì sẽ thấy tại sao ta yêu cầu các ae ở đây cho link , Red code hắn toàn là Quote như thế , chỉ cho ta coi link ở đâu ?


ở cái dấu mũi tên ngay bên cạnh tên người post nội dung được quote đó
ví dụ như bây giờ, tui quote post của ông nên bên cạnh tên ông sẽ có cái dấu mũi tên, bấm vô đó là nó sẽ load đến post của ông :cheers:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Cái đó củng được , nhưng cái tôi edit của anh là đã yêu cầu xoá post quản cáo rồi mà còn quote lại nguyên văn thì khi tôi xoá ở post spam nhưng nó sẽ còn nằm trong Quote của anh cũng như không , đúng không?


----------



## redcode

quote để tiện cho ông xem xét có cần phải xóa hay không thôi  người ta đã có ý tốt mà cứ bắt bẻ hoài :lol:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Hỏi tới thì ta giải thích cho nghe , chứ bắt bẻ gì ...nếu không thì dừng lại ở đây , ai tiếp tục công việc của người ấy ...have a nice day !


----------



## redcode

ủa sao nói cho đã rồi mod vẫn không delete post quảng cáo?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118966845&postcount=3411


----------



## cutoe

Muốn quote lại comment của ai đó từ thread này sang thread khác có được không? sao mò hòai làm ko được nhỉ ?


----------



## horizoncp01

cutoe said:


> Muốn quote lại comment của ai đó từ thread này sang thread khác có được không? sao mò hòai làm ko được nhỉ ?


mở thêm tap khác rồi quote lại


----------



## Fin_NT

ko làm thủ công bấm quote rồi Ctrl A Ctrl C Ctrl V :hahaha:


----------



## redcode

nhờ các mod để ý thread Đà Nẵng News giùm nha, chị Tu Do đã quay lại và đang spam trong thread đó. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1447207&page=172



Thi Nguyen said:


> *Ông Nguyễn Bá Thanh: 'Đà Nẵng cần xây nhiều sân golf'*
> 
> Thuyết phục người dân đồng thuận xây dựng sân golf ở xã Hòa Ninh (huyện Hòa Vang, TP Đà Nẵng), ông Thanh nói: "Người dân tin tôi đi. Đà Nẵng cần xây nhiều sân golf để phát triển du lịch và ngồi đó cũng có thể thu tiền".
> 
> Sáng 25/4, ông Nguyễn Bá Thanh, Trưởng đoàn Đại biểu Quốc hội TP Đà Nẵng, Trưởng ban Nội chính Trung ương đã lắng nghe ý kiến các cử tri huyện Hòa Vang liên quan đến những vấn đề "nóng" như giá giải tỏa đền bù đất, ô nhiễm môi trường, mở rộng đường tránh Hải Vân để giảm thiểu tai nạn, dự án sân golf...
> Trước thắc mắc của cử tri Võ Thị Thanh Mai về dự án sân golf ở xã Hòa Ninh ảnh hưởng đến nguồn đất nông nghiệp, trong khi dự án này đang bỏ hoang, người dân không có đất sản xuất nên rất bất bình ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ông Nguyễn Bá Thanh tiếp xúc với cử tri huyện Hòa Vang sáng 25/4.
> http://vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/thoi-su/ong-nguyen-ba-thanh-da-nang-can-xay-nhieu-san-golf-2663344.html
> 
> 
> Trơì đât´ ơi . Một lãnh đạo như ông Nguyễn Bá Thanh, ra đi để lại một núi nợ cho thành phô´, hô hào xây thêm cho nhiêù sân golf, vậy mà thành thần tượng, đủ thâý dân trí đồng bào ta đã tơí mưc´ độ nào rôì .
> 
> Tỷ lệ ngươì chơi golf thường xuyên trên thê´giơí rât´ ít, kể cả những nươc´ giàu . Ngoài ra, nươc´ nào cũng đã có sân golf rôì để đáp ưng´ nhu câù của họ . Cho nên khó mà thu thêm nhiêù khách hàng bên ngoài vì sân golf .
> 
> 
> Các vùng xây nhiêù sân golf ở CHXHCNVN lâu nay để lại nhiêù thât´ nghiệp, dân oan bị cưỡng chê´ , hoá chât´ thải ra môi trường chung quanh và vào giêng´ nươc´ của dân, gây nên những làng ung thư , ...





Thi Nguyen said:


> Trong khi xài tiền ngân sách một cách xa hoa phung phí để xây trụ sở Đảng hoành tráng cho con trai ông NB Thanh vào ngôì thì chính quyền Đà Nẵng lâu nay lạm dụng lòng yêu nươc´ của ngươì dân và dụ dỗ dân nhường đất mà không trích ngân sách bôì thường thỏa đáng cho họ .
> 
> Sau khi dân nhường đất và tái nghèo thì chính quyền Đà Nẵng tìm cách loại trừ họ thông qua biện pháp không gia hạn hộ khẩu , đẩy ngươì dân nghèo phải đi qua vùng khác :
> 
> 
> 
> *Đà Nẵng, nhường đất xong, dân 'mất' luôn hộ khẩu *
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> http://tinngan.vn/Da-Nang-nhuong-dat-xong-dan-mat-luon-ho-khau_1-16-420702.html
> 
> Bình Nhưỡng bên Triêù Tiên cũng không có ăn xin .
> 
> Đà Nẵng lâu nay không có ăn xin không phải vì xoá đói giảm nghèo thành công, mà là vì câm´ ăn xin và chính phủ Đà Nẵng tìm cách không gia hạn hộ khẩu, đẩy dân nghèo Đà Nẵng nêú không tự tử vì nghèo đói, cưa đạn cũ lâý thuôc´ súng bán và bị nổ chêt´ , thì phải qua các thành phô´ khác .
> 
> Nêú các thành phô´ CHXHCNVN khác cũng noi theo vậy thì đẩy dân VN nghèo ra nươc´ ngoài trộm căp´ .





Thi Nguyen said:


> Ông Nguyễn Bá Thanh ‘còn chữa bệnh ở Mỹ’
> 
> ... Trước đó, tại một buổi tiếp xúc cử tri Đà Nẵng trước kỳ họp đầu tháng 10, đoàn Đà Nẵng cũng thông báo ông Bá Thanh không thể về gặp cử tri ...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/vietnamese/vietnam/2014/10/141020_nguyen_ba_thanh_chua_benh_o_my
> 
> 
> Ông Nguyễn Bá Thanh giàu thật, có nhiêù tiền để đi chữa bệnh lâu như vậy bên Mỹ từ tháng 8 cho tơí tháng 11 . Xem ra ông đã tích tụ được nhiêù tài sản trong thơì gian ông lãnh lương công chức chính phủ CHXHCNVN .





Thi Nguyen said:


> Lãnh đạo tôt´ là lãnh đạo có thể làm cho đơì sông´ của dân địa phương mình trở nên khả quan mà không cần phải xin viện trợ hay kiêù hôí từ nươc´ ngoài, không phát triển trên ô nhiễm môi trường nặng nề.
> 
> Dươí thơì ông Nguyễn Bá Thanh, khu công nghệ Hoà Khánh và các khu nhà máy khác xả thãi nhiêù lần bưà bãi ra các đồng ruộng, nhiêù lần nhiêù cá chêt´ , ngươì ở cạnh thì bị ung thư . Nhân công thì ít lương .
> 
> Đà Nẵng có nhiêù bà con kiêù bào cho nên có nhiêù kiêù hôí đổ vào, chư´ không phải vì ông Nguyễn Bá Thanh tích cực xoá đói giảm nghèo cho dân trong vùng.
> 
> Đà Nẵng không có ăn xin không phải bởi vì lãnh đạo tôt´ , mà là vì câm´ ăn xin . Bình Nhưỡng ở Triêù Tiên cũng không có ăn xin .
> 
> Chính quyền Đà Nẵng tìm cách không gia hạn hộ khẩu cho dân nghèo và dân tái nghèo, đẩy dân nghèo Đà Nẵng qua vùng khác , đẩy cái vân´ đề của thành phô´ mình qua các thành phô´ khác . Nêú các thành phô´ CHXHCNVN khác cũng noi theo như vậy, thì đẩy dân nghèo VN qua nươc´ ngoài trộm căp´ , ...
> 
> 80 % các biệt thự ven biển Đà Nẵng trong tay bà con cán bộ Đảng từ Hà Nội . Ở Đà Nẵng , đa sô´ những ngươì dân địa phương lương ít hay là nghèo khổ nêú ai không có bà con ở nươc´ ngoài chu câp´.
> 
> Mâý chục năm sau chiên´ tranh, các thành phô´ Đưc´ không dụ dỗ dân mình tự nguyện hiên´ đât´ như kiểu lãnh đạo cộng sản VN , cho dù nươc´ Đưc´  cũng đã trải qua hai trận chiên´ tranh thê´ giơí World War I và II .
> 
> Các lãnh đạo cộng sản VN xa hoa phung phí, chi phí tôn´ kém, quyêt´ định xây trụ sở  cho hoành tráng ( con trai ông Nguyễn Bá Thanh cũng ngôì trong trụ sở này) , trong khi lạm dụng lòng yêu nươc´ của ngươì dân để dụ dỗ dân phải hiên´ đât´ của mình mà không bôì thường thoả đáng cho dân, như vậy là ích kỹ và điêu ngoa .
> 
> Thuê´ phí CHXHCNVN ngày càng nhiêù để trả nợ công, trong đó nợ mà các lãnh đạo cộng sản thành phô´ Đà Nẵng tạo ra dươí thơì ông Nguyễn Bá Thanh không ít . Tệ nạn xã hội ngày càng nhiêù, trộm cươp´ của nhau để ráng đóng góp phụng sự cho chê´ độ .
> 
> Ngươì Việt nên tìm hiểu nhiêù hơn, nhìn quanh trên thê´giơí, để không bị các lãnh đạo cộng sản VN dùng dư luận viên mị dân và ngu dân để trị .


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Chú post news nói về Huế với ĐN thì cũng để chờ người khác nói về ĐN chứ , ta rất công bằng , ai cũng có thể post , cũng toàn news cả thôi , hắn đâu có quãng cáo gì đâu ?


----------



## redcode

Cosaonoivay said:


> Chú post news nói về Huế với ĐN thì cũng để chờ người khác nói về ĐN chứ , ta rất công bằng , ai cũng có thể post , cũng toàn news cả thôi , hắn đâu có quãng cáo gì đâu ?


trước đây ông có theo dõi forum kĩ không vậy? Thi Nguyen chính là Tu Do, trước đây đã bị ban vì tội spam. cái kiểu spam nhét chữ vào miệng người khác như vậy mà ông cũng có thể xem là bình thường được ư? nếu việc đó là bình thường thì hẳn Tu Do đã không bị ban để phải lập nick mới rồi


----------



## chipheob3

mi ko thích đọc thì cho vào ignore list á! làm ràm mãi, đàn bà quá code à! :lol::lol:


----------



## redcode

^^ có cho vào ignore list thì mỗi post của chị ta vẫn ở đó, chỉ là bị ẩn đi một phần thôi, chướng mắt lắm :bash: mà đâu chỉ mình ta phàn nàn về Tu Do, trước đây Minhchauphuongdong và coolink đều đã chửi chị ta te tua rồi còn gì nữa :lol:


----------



## Fin_NT

del


----------



## redcode

nhờ các mod để ý thread Đà Nẵng News giùm nhe  thread ĐN mà có mem Huế trắng trợn vào post tin về Huế kìa, mem Đà Nẵng đã dùng hết các biện pháp từ khuyên giải đến đe dọa nhưng mem đó vẫn không chịu đi hno: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1447207&page=173


----------



## redcode

vẫn còn tiếp tục lì lợm, lần này là private message ^^


----------



## chipheob3

mi cũng đàn bà thiệt! đã là pm rồi còn mang ra đây làm gì!

tin nhắn rất bình thường, ko tục tĩu, ko chửi bới!


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Xong rồi ai về nhà nấy bà con - Good night !


----------



## redcode

chipheob3 said:


> mi cũng đàn bà thiệt! đã là pm rồi còn mang ra đây làm gì!
> 
> tin nhắn rất bình thường, ko tục tĩu, ko chửi bới!


hồi trước cũng có kẻ pm mi, mi cũng lôi ra đây còn gì hno: pm mà gọi người ta là thằng, gõ người ta chan chát vậy mà còn bình thường à hno:


----------



## chipheob3

Công nhận mi còn nhỏ mà đàn bà thiệt!


----------



## HarryPham

ái chà vụ cái mũi đất và cái đảo Sơn Chà có vẻ nóng nhỉ  lan vô trong này luôn :lol:

P.S cơ mà vụ này ngoai vấn đề kinh tế và quốc phòng chắc cũng còn 1 vđ nữa là đây là hải đảo duy nhất của Huế và nếu thuộc về Đà Nẵng thì cũng là đảo duy nhất ĐN kiểm soát luôn  trong cái thời buổi tất đảo tất vàng như hiện nay thì tranh chấp âu cũng là chuyện đưong nhiên nhiều nuớc có hàng ngàn đảo còn đi tranh chấp huốn chi là ko có đảo nào :lol: cũng hơi ngạc nhiên là 2 cho nay deu có đuờng bờ biển khá dài, núi đâm ra biển cũng nhiều nhưng ko hề có hai đảo nào....


----------



## nikkeichoo

redcode said:


> nhờ các mod để ý thread Đà Nẵng News giùm nhe  thread ĐN mà có mem Huế trắng trợn vào post tin về Huế kìa, mem Đà Nẵng đã dùng hết các biện pháp từ khuyên giải đến đe dọa nhưng mem đó vẫn không chịu đi hno:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1447207&page=173


Chính tôi là người vô post của Đà Nẵng. Ban đầu chỉ tình cờ vô xem thread Đà Nẵng. Nhưng có một số member có những thái độ, cách ăn nói thiếu sự, lời lẽ thô tục bôi nhọ. Buộc lòng tôi phải comment lại tại theard Đà Nẵng.

xin lỗi đây là tranh luận dựa vào bằng chứng, thực tế chứ không phải dạng ăn hô nói xàm, lý sự cùn đâu nhé.

Nếu muốn tôi không comment nữa, thì vui lòng ăn nói lịch sự có văn hóa nhé.


----------



## nikkeichoo

redcode said:


> hồi trước cũng có kẻ pm mi, mi cũng lôi ra đây còn gì hno: pm mà gọi người ta là thằng, gõ người ta chan chát vậy mà còn bình thường à hno:


Account của tôi được tạo từ năm 2010 hơn chú em đến 2 năm. Không hiểu chú comment kiểu gì lên đến 11000. Vậy tôi lớn tuổi hơn chú em. 

Xưng hô kiểu gì thì kệ tôi.


----------



## redcode

thread ĐN, mem ĐN có quyền, mem Huế không được phép ý kiến, đơn giản là vậy thôi! người Huế các người nói gì bên thread Huế mem ĐN có ý kiến không? sao mem ĐN bàn luận trong thread ĐN thì mem Huế các người lại nhảy vào chửi, dùng size chữ to, bôi đỏ bôi đen tè le cả trang thì hỏi sao không bị chửi!
đừng lấy join date ra mà khè nhau như con nít như vậy! số post của bạn còn thua xa số like của tôi, vậy là đủ thấy ai hơn ai rồi nhé :lol:


----------



## nikkeichoo

redcode said:


> thread ĐN, mem ĐN có quyền, mem Huế không được phép ý kiến, đơn giản là vậy thôi! người Huế các người nói gì bên thread Huế mem ĐN có ý kiến không? sao mem ĐN bàn luận trong thread ĐN thì mem Huế các người lại nhảy vào chửi, dùng size chữ to, bôi đỏ bôi đen tè le cả trang thì hỏi sao không bị chửi!
> đừng lấy join date ra mà khè nhau như con nít như vậy! số post của bạn còn thua xa số like của tôi, vậy là đủ thấy ai hơn ai rồi nhé :lol:


xin lỗi chú em nhé, Skyscrapercity này lập ra không phải của riêng ai hay của nhóm người nào. Đã là thành viên SSC thì tất các thành viên đều có quyền vào xem, comment, phát biểu ý kiến cá nhân, không có vùng cấm nào ở đây cả. Tất cả mọi thành viên đều có vai trò như nhau, không phân biệt thread của ông này, thread của bà kia, mà phải cấm bình luận. Chú em có trả tiền để mua thread hay quản lý thread hay không????

SSC lập ra topic và hộp text box có nhiều size chữ & ô màu, đính kèm hình ảnh,.... thì tôi chỉ chỉ dùng những gì mà SSC cho phép. Đây là những chức năng trong hộp thoại của SSC thì tôi có quyền dùng nó, không vi phạm điều gì.

Hơn nữa gõ chữ to để cho các bác 80 - 90 tuổi để dễ nhìn. Tô màu để nhấn mạnh các từ ngữ, câu văn muốn mọi người chú ý.

Tôi không spam thì lấy gì lượt comment bằng chú em được :lol:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

2 anh chị nầy sao cãi nhau mãi thế ? cãi từ thread nầy qua thread khác rồi quote đầy cả trang , nếu không chấm dứt ở đây cải 2 người sẽ được xả hơi 1 tuần , xin lưu ý !


----------



## Fin_NT

tội Mod quá


----------



## nikkeichoo

Cosaonoivay said:


> 2 anh chị nầy sao cãi nhau mãi thế ? cãi từ thread nầy qua thread khác rồi quote đầy cả trang , nếu không chấm dứt ở đây cải 2 người sẽ được xả hơi 1 tuần , xin lưu ý !



He he  Cám ơn bác đã nhắc nhở. Tôi thì xả hơi 1 tuần thì không sao, chủ yếu vô đọc báo thôi, chứ ít khi comment lắm. tính từ năm 2010 (57.5 tháng) đến giờ tôi chỉ post 0,787 bài/ ngày, nên không sao nhưng phải nói cho nó bớt sự hỗn láo.

Còn nó hay ăn dưa môn, post đến hơn 11000 bài. Nó mà bị penalty 1 tuần chắc cảm thấy khó chịu lắm đây. :banana::banana:

Nói vậy chứ, cám ơn bác đã nhắc nhở. Tôi sẽ kiềm chế lại, miễn là nó đừng có ăn nói hỗn láo là được.


----------



## somrach1

:hahaha:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Fin_NT said:


> tội Mod quá


Chẳng có gì tội cho ta cả , ta rất thích phạt những ai Naughty :lol:


----------



## redcode

ôi trời ơi, ở đâu ra cái kiểu vừa ăn cướp vừa la làng vậy hno: 
được thôi, sẵn có mod ở đây, tui cũng tuyên bố luôn, từ giờ tôi sẽ không lôi tên nikkeichoo này ra thread chung report nữa, nhưng với điều kiện hắn không được bén mảng vào thread Đà Nẵng. còn nếu hắn cứ cố tình vào thread Đà Nẵng quậy nữa thì tôi sẽ tự giải quyết ngay trong thread đó, không cần phải phiền đến mod nữa.
vậy đi cho lành :lol:


----------



## chipheob3

redcode said:


> ôi trời ơi, ở đâu ra cái kiểu vừa ăn cướp vừa la làng vậy hno:
> được thôi, sẵn có mod ở đây, tui cũng tuyên bố luôn, từ giờ tôi sẽ không lôi tên nikkeichoo này ra thread chung report nữa, nhưng với điều kiện hắn không được bén mảng vào thread Đà Nẵng. còn nếu hắn cứ cố tình vào thread Đà Nẵng quậy nữa thì tôi sẽ tự giải quyết ngay trong thread đó, không cần phải phiền đến mod nữa.
> vậy đi cho lành :lol:


Mi nói vô lí thật! Muốn không để người khác ghé vào thì tự tạo 4rum riêng đi chứ! Đây là SSC thì phải tuân theo quy định của SSC, không phải của riêng gì Đà Nẵng! Cho nên, nếu comment bình thường, không chửi tục nói thể, không spam quảng cáo... thì mi có quyền gì cấm người khác chứ! Nếu không thích ai thì mi cứ đưa vào ignore list, đó là quyền của mi, nhưng mi chẳng có quyền gì cấm người khác cả! Dù là trên mạng, nhưng mi cũng phải giữ lịch sự chút, mi chỉ mới có mười mấy tuổi, thuộc loại nhỏ nhất trên SSC mà ăn nói thiếu tôn trọng người khác quá! Đây là 4rum của quốc tế nên mỗi lời ăn tiếng nói phải suy nghĩ kĩ chút! Nikkeichoo gần bằng tuổi cha của mi, hiển nhiên phải suy nghĩ kĩ trước khi nói! Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà anh ấy vô thread ĐN để nói những điều đó, mi nên suy nghĩ lại những gì mi đã nói để người khác phải phản bác lại chứ! Ta thấy vừa rồi ở thread ĐN, như tamcaomoi nói ít mà họ phục hoặc chí ít là không gây ức chế cho người khác, tranh luận một cách văn minh, còn mi nói nhiều, phản bác nhiều mà chẳng có tí tẹo giá trị gì đọng lại ở người khác cả! ^^^^


----------



## HarryPham

cùng 1 chủ đề giống nhau tại sao loại 1 bị đóng mà loại 2 còn tồn tại  thiết nghĩ đã khóa loại 1 thì cũng nên.....


----------



## Fin_NT

HarryPham said:


> cùng 1 chủ đề giống nhau tại sao loại 1 bị đóng mà loại 2 còn tồn tại  thiết nghĩ đã khóa loại 1 thì cũng nên.....


trời :bash::bash: có vậy cũng hỏi, Mod ko thích thì mod xóa, mod có quyền mà!!! :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## L.Q.T

Nhiều lúc chặt quá cũng mất vui.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Ta ở bên Canada vào Forum Canada mấy năm nay , chưa bao giờ thấy người ta mắng nhau tục tiểu như ở forum VN , chỉ hơi chút xíu là Mods on đây người ta lên tiếng rồi và mỗi người đều biết và tự dừng lại và vẫn vui , mà còn vui nhộn hơn vì họ đều đùa nhau rất lành mạnh và thâm thuý , xã như thế nào mới vui ? Lôi cha , mắng mẹ , hoặc là cứ xài chữ Đ trong mỗi câu nói mới vui hả ? 
Còn xoá là ta toàn là nhận pm nhờ xoá những post chửi nhau của các thành viên với nhau , không thì họ report tới ban điều hành , người ta bảo mình check lại forum vì người ta không hiểu tiếng Việt , vì vậy tốt nhất là xoá , giam , cuối cùng là BAN để khỏi kéo dài vấn đề sớm muộn gì cũng phải giải quyết !


----------



## L.Q.T

1 forum về khía cạnh nào đó cũng nhứ 1 xã hội thu nhỏ, có kẻ này có người kia, có bọn trộm cướp đỉ điếm thì cũng có công an, chỉ nên ban thẳng tay những kẻ mất dạy vô văn hóa, ko nên vơ đủa cả nắm, vui ở đây ko có nghĩa là phải tục bậy, có nhiều mem nhiều lúc chém gió hơi quá 1 tí cũng là bình thường. forum để giải trí chứ ko phải là 1 nơi giáo dưỡng.


----------



## ln030921

I think it would be awesome if there was a Translation thread on this forum where people can request translations from one language to another. For example if someone who doesn't greatly understand Vietnamese (like myself) needs to say something in Vietnamese...or needs a Vietnamese post/page translated to English, they can ask for it to be translated by volunteers. 

It can also work the other way around where if a Vietnamese member needs the summary or translation of an English post or page, they can request a volunteer here to do so. Kind of like a language trade.

Is there already a thread for this?


----------



## Cosaonoivay

ln030921 said:


> I think it would be awesome if there was a Translation thread on this forum where people can request translations from one language to another. For example if someone who doesn't greatly understand Vietnamese (like myself) needs to say something in Vietnamese...or needs a Vietnamese post/page translated to English, they can ask for it to be translated by volunteers.
> 
> It can also work the other way around where if a Vietnamese member needs the summary or translation of an English post or page, they can request a volunteer here to do so. Kind of like a language trade.
> 
> Is there already a thread for this?


Feel free to open one in the Skybar, Redcode liked it ,maybe He will be the first to help you out ...if it works... people will follow suit .


----------



## redcode

Cosaonoivay said:


> Feel free to open one in the Skybar, Redcode liked it ,maybe He will be the first to help you out ...if it works... people will follow suit .


:nuts:


----------



## redcode

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1184677

^^ nick phá hoại, không biết có thật là người Đà Nẵng hay không nhưng đang cố tình gây mâu thuẫn giữa H và ĐN hno:


----------



## nikkeichoo

Dear Moderator,

The guy "thangtrung015" is disturbing our thread " hue tp truc thuoc trung uong", please warn & suspend him about his activity on this SSC forum.


----------



## redcode

lâu nay tôi vẫn dùng thread này để report mem phá hoại. còn bây giờ tôi dùng thread này để complaint MODERATOR! Tôi muốn người nhận report này và cho tôi câu trả lời là Chinatown hoặc lovevungtau, không phải Cosaonoivay



Cosaonoivay said:


> Ok kết luận là thế , nếu 2 Mod kia muốn sửa lại Status của nó thì họ sẽ làm , còn đây là nhận định của ta , còn mi thì không có cách nhìn sáng suốt của vấn đề qua những cái Like mà theo ta để ý rất là a dua , cho nên ta không bàn luận nhiều với ngươi , nếu tiếp hằn học trên nầy ta sẽ xoá post của ngươi .


tôi có 4 vấn đề cần thắc mắc!
-Thứ nhất: tại sao trong khi tôi đang nói chuyện đàng hoàng, lịch sự thì Cosaonoivay lại dùng cách nói chuyện chợ búa với tôi? Tôi không tin các đại từ ta - mi lại có trong từ điển của một người nói tiếng Việt không nên hình như anh ta!
-Thứ hai: đây là forum, là nơi mọi người tự do chia sẻ, bàn luận với nhau, miễn sao không vi phạm nội quy. vậy tại sao khi Cosaonoivay làm sai, tôi và một số member khác phàn nàn thì đều bị anh ta xóa post, chửi lại, thậm chí đe dọa? trong khi đó những post khơi mào tranh cãi của anh ta - thứ làm chúng tôi phải phản ứng - thì vẫn còn ở đó như một sự thách thức của anh ta với tất cả mọi người. (nếu không tin, mọi người có thể vào các thread T2 Nội Bài, The Landmark 81, The One HCMC để xem)
-Thứ ba: lại nói về vấn đề tự do. forum có tính năng like và theo như tôi biết thì forum không có luật nào cấm cản thành viên không được bấm like, vậy tại sao Cosaonoivay lại chỉ trích việc tôi bấm like cho post của người khác, trong khi từ trước đến giờ tôi chưa thấy ai làm như vậy về hành động bấm like của người khác? hay vì những cái bấm like đó làm anh ta nóng mặt?
-Thứ tư: Tôi không biết Cosaonoivay là ai, anh ta làm gì... nên tôi không ý kiến gì về hiểu biết hay cách nhìn của anh ta. nhưng anh ta thì liên tục chỉ trích cách nhìn, suy nghĩ của tôi. đó là hành động mà một người luôn thể hiện rằng mình cao đẹp hơn người khác, nhất là một modertator hay sao?

ps: nếu Cosaonoivay cố tình xóa post này đi, tôi không còn cách nào khác sẽ phải report với admin.!


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Những lời lẽ trên là những lời *Tự thú *khi biết mình đã làm gì , tại sao không hỏi thái độ của mình đã ra sao mà người ta đói với mình như thế , đây là lần thứ mấy ra đây complain rồi , hôm nay lại đến tôi nữa ah , thái độ ngang ngược coi tôi không ra giá tôi còn chưa báo cáo anh lên Admin chứ ở đó mà đòi báo cáo , sự ghen tỵ sẽ chẳng đưa mình lên cao hơn , 
Mi và Ta người Huế nói chuyện với nhau là vậy đó , ta thích nói giống như người Huế mi có vấn đề gì ?

Còn nhiệm vụ ta là ngăn lại những post có tính chất insult , escalate flame war nên các comment có mầm móng choảng nhau , ta sẽ dập nó không xót tay , ngươi không thích thì đi hỏi Admin đi , vì những người như ngươi cũng thường hay complain đến Admin lắm , họ sẽ giải thích cho ngươi , 

Nếu ta không là Mod thì sao cũng được , nhưng khi ta ở đây thì những tin tức không chỉnh xác , và ai hay thích flame war ta sẽ ngăn lại ngay


----------



## chinatown

Lạc Mất Quần đã lạc mất chúng ta vĩnh viễn.


----------



## somrach1

Dance puppet DAnCe !!! >


----------



## popcorn69

Cái thread "Hình ảnh HN xưa" đã bị nhiễm mã độc JAn đã xoá hết các post đi và closed lại http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1764847
Hôm trước có 1 thành viên dã tạo thread mới nhưng hình như lovevungtau ko biết thread cũ bị xoá nên tưởng trùng và đóng thread mới rồi ?


----------



## redcode

popcorn69 said:


> Cái thread "Hình ảnh HN xưa" đã bị nhiễm mã độc JAn đã xoá hết các post đi và closed lại http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1764847
> Hôm trước có 1 thành viên dã tạo thread mới nhưng hình như lovevungtau ko biết thread cũ bị xoá nên tưởng trùng và đóng thread mới rồi ?


thật ra thì Jan cũng đã tạo một thread mới ngay sau khi xóa thread cũ bác ạ 

đây là link đến thread đó
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1764847


----------



## nikkeichoo

redcode said:


> lâu nay tôi vẫn dùng thread này để report mem phá hoại. còn bây giờ tôi dùng thread này để complaint MODERATOR! Tôi muốn người nhận report này và cho tôi câu trả lời là Chinatown hoặc lovevungtau, không phải Cosaonoivay
> 
> 
> 
> tôi có 4 vấn đề cần thắc mắc!
> -Thứ nhất: tại sao trong khi tôi đang nói chuyện đàng hoàng, lịch sự thì Cosaonoivay lại dùng cách nói chuyện chợ búa với tôi? Tôi không tin các đại từ ta - mi lại có trong từ điển của một người nói tiếng Việt không nên hình như anh ta!
> -Thứ hai: đây là forum, là nơi mọi người tự do chia sẻ, bàn luận với nhau, miễn sao không vi phạm nội quy. vậy tại sao khi Cosaonoivay làm sai, tôi và một số member khác phàn nàn thì đều bị anh ta xóa post, chửi lại, thậm chí đe dọa? trong khi đó những post khơi mào tranh cãi của anh ta - thứ làm chúng tôi phải phản ứng - thì vẫn còn ở đó như một sự thách thức của anh ta với tất cả mọi người. (nếu không tin, mọi người có thể vào các thread T2 Nội Bài, The Landmark 81, The One HCMC để xem)
> -Thứ ba: lại nói về vấn đề tự do. forum có tính năng like và theo như tôi biết thì forum không có luật nào cấm cản thành viên không được bấm like, vậy tại sao Cosaonoivay lại chỉ trích việc tôi bấm like cho post của người khác, trong khi từ trước đến giờ tôi chưa thấy ai làm như vậy về hành động bấm like của người khác? hay vì những cái bấm like đó làm anh ta nóng mặt?
> -Thứ tư: Tôi không biết Cosaonoivay là ai, anh ta làm gì... nên tôi không ý kiến gì về hiểu biết hay cách nhìn của anh ta. nhưng anh ta thì liên tục chỉ trích cách nhìn, suy nghĩ của tôi. đó là hành động mà một người luôn thể hiện rằng mình cao đẹp hơn người khác, nhất là một modertator hay sao?
> 
> ps: nếu Cosaonoivay cố tình xóa post này đi, tôi không còn cách nào khác sẽ phải report với admin.!


@redcode: I advise you to calm down & keep silent. Do not use any word of menace to anyone. You do not any play important a role in this forum, you must know how to respect forum members. Absent you, this forum are also crowded.
Moderator is also as Referee, you should respect game rule. If you like, you can give up this one.

You are named "King of Complain"


----------



## redcode

^^ ủa có quen không vậy? :nuts: không quen thì thôi đi há, chuyện của người ta thì mình đừng có xía vô há. người gì đâu mà vô duyên vô văn hóa quá vậy hno:


----------



## somrach1

Nikkeichoo là người gì vậy ? Vn à ? ... Chịu thôi rách đoán kô đc . cái đoạn bạn ý viết ta đọc cũng hiểu đc 50%. Câu từ loạn xạ.. Hoi khó hiểu Redcode mà là menace vs everybody... Thì rách ta là king of terror to everybody :lol:

Ps. Nếu là vn thì post tiếng việt đi thằng code dốt english lắm. Nói cỡ nào thì cũng ngơ ra thôi.


----------



## redcode

somrach1 said:


> Nikkeichoo là người gì vậy ? Vn à ? ... Chịu thôi rách đoán kô đc . cái đoạn bạn ý viết ta đọc cũng hiểu đc 50%. Câu từ loạn xạ.. Hoi khó hiểu Redcode mà là menace vs everybody... Thì rách ta là king of terror to everybody :lol:
> 
> Ps. Nếu là vn thì post tiếng việt đi thằng code dốt english lắm. Nói cỡ nào thì cũng ngơ ra thôi.


Người Ziệt đó, người Huệ đó :lol: rứa mà tự nhiên đi viết tiếng Anh cho người Việt khác đọc làm chi rứa không biết nữa :lol: chắc là để thể hiện :lol:


----------



## Big_Man

somrach1 said:


> Nikkeichoo là người gì vậy ? Vn à ? ... Chịu thôi rách đoán kô đc . cái đoạn bạn ý viết ta đọc cũng hiểu đc 50%. Câu từ loạn xạ.. Hoi khó hiểu Redcode mà là menace vs everybody... Thì rách ta là king of terror to everybody :lol:
> 
> Ps. Nếu là vn thì post tiếng việt đi thằng code dốt english lắm. Nói cỡ nào thì cũng ngơ ra thôi.


Rách tranh cử làm mod đi ! Mập sẽ vote 1 phiếu cho rách !:lol:


----------



## nikkeichoo

somrach1 said:


> Nikkeichoo là người gì vậy ? Vn à ? ... Chịu thôi rách đoán kô đc . cái đoạn bạn ý viết ta đọc cũng hiểu đc 50%. Câu từ loạn xạ.. Hoi khó hiểu Redcode mà là menace vs everybody... Thì rách ta là king of terror to everybody :lol:
> 
> Ps. Nếu là vn thì post tiếng việt đi thằng code dốt english lắm. Nói cỡ nào thì cũng ngơ ra thôi.


dân ta phải biết sử ta, cái gì không biết thì tra google.

tiếng Anh yếu thì nói cái thằng réc cốt học thêm 1 khóa tiếng Anh rồi mới gởi yeu cầu đến admin than phiền về các mod nhé.


----------



## nikkeichoo

redcode said:


> ^^ ủa có quen không vậy? :nuts: không quen thì thôi đi há, chuyện của người ta thì mình đừng có xía vô há. người gì đâu mà vô duyên vô văn hóa quá vậy hno:





redcode said:


> -Thứ hai: đây là forum, là nơi mọi người tự do chia sẻ, bàn luận với nhau, miễn sao không vi phạm nội quy.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nikkeichoo

redcode said:


> Người Ziệt đó, người Huệ đó :lol: rứa mà tự nhiên đi viết tiếng Anh cho người Việt khác đọc làm chi rứa không biết nữa :lol: chắc là để thể hiện :lol:


Tui viết để không chỉ người Vietnam đọc mà để cho admin & foreigner members đọc nữa. :lol::lol:


----------



## redcode

đừng có thấy người ta không chấp mình rồi làm tới! thích thì vô profile của tui, find more posts và đọc xem ngoài bình luận trong box VN này, tui còn xuất hiện ở những nơi nào nữa, và ở những nơi đó tui dùng thứ tiếng gì để giao tiếp với mem quốc tế! đúng là loại ếch ngồi đáy giếng! thấy người ta kiên nhẫn nói tiếng Việt với mình, còn mình thì bặp bẹ được vài câu tiếng Anh sai ngữ pháp rồi bày đặt kêu người ta đi học thêm tiếng Anh :lol: xin lỗi, đây không tự nhận mình giỏi tiếng Anh, nhưng đây vẫn hơn khối người không biết chữ đui nào mà cứ thích thể hiện :rofl:

ps: nhiều người vẫn chẳng phân biệt được thế nào là tranh luận văn minh, thế nào là nhảy vào họng người khác nhỉ :|


----------



## coolink

giang.vimaru said:


> đầu tiên e xin cảm ơn bác *coolink* đã giải thích giùm thắc mắc.
> 
> Việc viết nhầm từ *thread* thành _threat_ do em viết post bằng đt gõ nhầm ấy mà
> 
> Bây h nếu em lập 1 thread mới với tiêu đề ngắn gọn như bác nói liệu có bị *Close* nữa không bác nhỉ


tớ không biết, hên xui 

hay bạn nên mua một quả dưa hấu và một phong pháo tặng cho Mods
treo pháo và quả dưa hấu lên cây nêu, dựng trước nhà họ

họ nhẩy lên lấy được thì là của họ, không thì hôm sau bạn mang về nhà dùng


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Giang.vimaru những posts của anh đã bị xoá vì đã không tôn trọng nội qui do đã dùng chữ ký để quảng cáo , đề nghị anh chấn chỉnh lại , đây là Warning !


----------



## giang.vimaru

Cosaonoivay said:


> Giang.vimaru những posts của anh đã bị xoá vì đã không tôn trọng nội qui vì đã dùng chữ ký để quảng cáo , đề nghị anh chấn chỉnh lại , đây là Warning !


T đã xóa chữ kí rồi đó mod.

Mod có thể cho tôi biết lí do close topic *Hải Phòng dự kiến sẽ là thành phố thứ 3 xếp loại đô thị đặc biệt vào trước năm 2020, muộn nhất là 2025
*

Và nếu tôi lập topic khác nội dung tương tự có bị close nữa k ?


----------



## Cosaonoivay

giang.vimaru said:


> T đã xóa chữ kí rồi đó mod.
> 
> Mod có thể cho tôi biết lí do close topic *Hải Phòng dự kiến sẽ là thành phố thứ 3 xếp loại đô thị đặc biệt vào trước năm 2020, muộn nhất là 2025
> *
> 
> Và nếu tôi lập topic khác nội dung tương tự có bị close nữa k ?


Có thể là anh lập thread trùng lập cho nên đã bị khóa , không nên mở thread lưng tung , nếu khu vực vùng anh đã có thì nên gộp chung vào , không nhất thiết phải chia ra !


----------



## giang.vimaru

Cosaonoivay said:


> Có thể là anh lập thread trùng lập cho nên đã bị khóa , không nên mở thread lưng tung , nếu khu vực vùng anh đã có thì nên gộp chung vào , không nhất thiết phải chia ra !


Huế , Bắc Ninh... đều có topic có nội dung tương tự tại sao Hải Phòng lại k đc lập topic ?

Mong mod giải thích giúp tôi.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

^^ Anh có thể PM cho 2 Mod kia , hy vọng anh sẽ có câu trả lời từ họ !


----------



## Chipkiz

Sao khóa thread "Vùng văn hóa KB" tôi vừa lập? Tôi sẽ bổ xung thông tin trong ngày hôm nay? Đã phạm nội quy nào? Trả lời giùm !


----------



## Chipkiz

Cosaonoivay said:


> ^^ Anh có thể PM cho 2 Mod kia , hy vọng anh sẽ có câu trả lời từ họ !


thế a kém họ hay sao mà k trả lời được? Làm gì cũng công bằng và nên trả lời thoả đáng !


----------



## lovevungtau

Chipkiz said:


> thế a kém họ hay sao mà k trả lời được? Làm gì cũng công bằng và nên trả lời thoả đáng !


Cosaonoivay không đóng nên không trả lời được. Tôi đóng. Các bạn đừng có bày bừa ra đây. SSC chuyên về cái gì thì các bạn phải biết rõ. Forum VN đã quá đủ thứ thập cẩm. Những gì trước đây đã lỡ lập thì tôi để yên, còn bây giờ thì chắc chắn không. Mods ko có trách nhiệm phải đi giải thích. Nếu cảm thấy không thích thì đi chỗ khác chơi.


----------



## Chipkiz

lovevungtau said:


> Cosaonoivay không đóng nên không trả lời được. Tôi đóng. Các bạn đừng có bày bừa ra đây. SSC chuyên về cái gì thì các bạn phải biết rõ. Forum VN đã quá đủ thứ thập cẩm. Những gì trước đây đã lỡ lập thì tôi để yên, còn bây giờ thì chắc chắn không. Mods ko có trách nhiệm phải đi giải thích. Nếu cảm thấy không thích thì đi chỗ khác chơi.


ừ. Không gt thì thôi. K hỏi nữa là xong!


----------



## SamwiseGamgee

Good day. Are there public buses in Vietnam on the day before Tet? For example, Tet starts on 18 Feb. Are there public buses on the 17th? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## HUE trungnien

SamwiseGamgee said:


> Good day. Are there public buses in Vietnam on the day before Tet? For example, Tet starts on 18 Feb. Are there public buses on the 17th? Thanks for your advice.


I think, Daily rant corner in skybar is right place for your question.


----------



## chinatown

*Từ nay mỗi tỉnh thành chỉ được phép có 1 thread cập nhật về tin tức thôi nhé. Những tỉnh thành nào đã lỡ tạo cả 2 thread (News & Projects) nhưng có nhiều dự án, tin tức cập nhật thường xuyên sẽ được giữ nguyên, hoặc sẽ được merge lại.
Và cũng chỉ được để là XXX City News/ News & Update, không được để theo cái kiếu tự sướng cục bộ ở thì tương lại "sẽ là TP TTTW...blah blah" hay đại loại vậy.*


----------



## giang.vimaru

chinatown said:


> *Từ nay mỗi tỉnh thành chỉ được phép có 1 thread cập nhật về tin tức thôi nhé. Những tỉnh thành nào đã lỡ tạo cả 2 thread (News & Projects) nhưng có nhiều dự án, tin tức cập nhật thường xuyên sẽ được giữ nguyên, hoặc sẽ được merge lại.
> Và cũng chỉ được để là XXX City News/ News & Update, không được để theo cái kiếu tự sướng cục bộ ở thì tương lại "sẽ là TP TTTW...blah blah" hay đại loại vậy.*


Cảm ơn câu trả lời của mod *chinatown* :cheers:


----------



## SamwiseGamgee

HUE trungnien said:


> I think, Daily rant corner in skybar is right place for your question.


Thanks for your help. You are very kind and helpful to expats here in Vietnam.


----------



## nguyend

giang.vimaru said:


> T đã xóa chữ kí rồi đó mod.
> 
> Mod có thể cho tôi biết lí do close topic *Hải Phòng dự kiến sẽ là thành phố thứ 3 xếp loại đô thị đặc biệt vào trước năm 2020, muộn nhất là 2025
> *
> 
> Và nếu tôi lập topic khác nội dung tương tự có bị close nữa k ?


thread với tựa đề như vậy thì thuộc dạng tin tức Việt Nam rồi vì không liên quan gì đến Sky Scrapercity. Thread với thể loại này thì post chừng hai ba tin là tắt đèn nên bạn có thể đăng vào thread Tin Tuc Viet Nam.


----------



## nguyend

Chipkiz said:


> Sao khóa thread "Vùng văn hóa KB" tôi vừa lập? Tôi sẽ bổ xung thông tin trong ngày hôm nay? Đã phạm nội quy nào? Trả lời giùm !


tôi có thể trả lời thắc mắc cho bạn khỏi cần mod làm gì. Trước tiên KB là gi? bạn viết tắt một tựa đề thì khó hiểu cho người đọc và vì thế khó chấp nhận cho một thread riêng được. "Vùng văn hóa KB" ý của thread này là để đăng tin tức của vùng văn hóa KB hay kiến trúc của vùng văn hóa KB. Nếu chỉ là tin tức thì vài posts là tắt đèn rồi nên bạn có thể post vào thread Tin Tức VN, còn như là kiến trúc KB thì bạn nên viết nguyên chữ KB thì mới đúng nội quỵ KB có phải chữ viết tắt của Kinh Bắc không bạn?


----------



## anhcanem8897

Nguyên Dê đã viết có dấu đc rồi và giờ nhận xét là không nên viết tắt :lol:

CHúc mừng năm mới. !!!


----------



## yuishun

nguyend said:


> tôi có thể trả lời thắc mắc cho bạn khỏi cần mod làm gì. Trước tiên KB là gi? bạn viết tắt một tựa đề thì khó hiểu cho người đọc và vì thế khó chấp nhận cho một thread riêng được. "Vùng văn hóa KB" ý của thread này là để đăng tin tức của vùng văn hóa KB hay kiến trúc của vùng văn hóa KB. Nếu chỉ là tin tức thì vài posts là tắt đèn rồi nên bạn có thể post vào thread Tin Tức VN, còn như là kiến trúc KB thì bạn nên viết nguyên chữ KB thì mới đúng nội quỵ KB có phải chữ viết tắt của Kinh Bắc không bạn?


vốn tên đầy đủ là Vùng Văn Hóa Kinh Bắc bác ơi 
Chipkiz hỏi mod nên viết tắt cho nhanh thôi.Vì hắn mới chỉ lập cái thread đó nên chắc các mod đều hiểu
Còn như câu trả lời của các bạn mod thì không được lập thread như vầy rồi mà


----------



## nguyend

anhcanem8897 said:


> Nguyên Dê đã viết có dấu đc rồi và giờ nhận xét là không nên viết tắt :lol:
> 
> CHúc mừng năm mới. !!!


đã về quê ăn Tết chưa cậu? đón xe có khó khăn không? về quê nhớ làm mớ chuột đồng thui thơm ngát cùng bát bún mắm cá tra thả ao nha cậu :lol:

Xuân Ất Mùi tràn đầy niềm vui.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Chúc mừng năm mới , xuân Ất mùi 2015 :cheers:


----------



## changthethieuem

Mod sao lại lock thread Bắc Ninh vậy ạ, có thể mở lại, chuyển vào skybar cũng được mà,


----------



## Nguoicongly

Mod cho tôi hỏi, tôi là 1 người hết sức đàng hoàng xây dựng diễn đàn, từ lời ăn đến tiếng nói đều luôn cư xử văn hóa và chuẩn mực đạo đức.

Sao Mod lại tự nhiên Banned nick tôi? Nếu tôi có phạm lỗi gì xin cho tôi được biết để rút kinh nghiệm? Nếu tôi có lỗi gì mong Mod hãy chỉ ra và hãy cư xử công bằng.

Tôi đảm bảo và chắc chắn 100% rằng tôi luôn tuân thủ đúng mọi nguyên tắc của diễn đàn, không đi Spam, ăn nói vô văn hóa, khiêu khích 1 lần nào bao giờ, Thậm chí tôi còn đóng góp rất nhiều cho diễn đàn này, thường xuyên cập nhật tin tức, đóng góp vì lợi ích chung của diễn đàn và chưa bao giờ tranh luận với bất cứ 1 ai để luôn tạo 1 hình ảnh đẹp cho diễn đàn ssc Việt Nam này.

Trước giờ tôi chỉ thường xuyên vào 3 thread để đóng góp, update tin tức cho diễn đàn ngày 1 phát triển hơn, mọi người nắm bắt thông tin được nhanh hơn, đó là 3 thread bình dương, Vinhome central park và sau cùng là Thủ Thiêm. Không tin Mod có thể vào 3 thread đó để kiểm tra lại xem tôi có lỗi gì chăng?

Tôi không đồng tình với cách làm việc của Mod. Tôi cần 1 lời giải thích rõ ràng của Mod, đừng có tưởng mình là Mod rồi thích làm gì thì làm, phải tuân thủ đúng theo quy luật của diễn đàn, nếu tôi không có gì sai phạm sao lại đi banned nick tôi. 

Hãy công khai minh bạch, dân chủ, văn minh và công bằng. Tôi cần 1 lời giải thích rõ ràng.

Tôi tin rằng các Mod ở đây đều là những người có đạo đức tốt và chuẩn mực, công bằng, Mong các Mod không xóa bài của tôi để thể hiện tính công khai, minh bạch, dân chủ và công bằng và cho tôi lý do tại sao lại khóa nick tôi? 

Có thể đây là 1 sự nhầm lẫn hay thiếu xót nào chăng, mong các Mod kiểm tra lại và cho tôi câu trả lời sớm. Cám ơn các Mod trước. Nick tôi là Saigonbinhduong.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

^^ Saigonbinhduong và Nuhoangcaooc là một cho nên đã bị hệ thống nhận dạng Multiple register net trình báo lên danh sách '' No soup for you and you ...'', cho nên rút kinh nghiệm không nên tiếp tục lập 2 nick trong tương lai ! Nội qui diễn đàn đã nói rõ , mỗi người chỉ được một nick mà thôi !



DaiTengu said:


> Multiple login detected from saigonbinhduong.
> 
> Other recognized logins for this user are:
> 
> 
> Nuhoangcaooc
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [ :: Verbose Information :: ]
> 
> [ Cookie Information ]
> 
> Cookie Used: IDstack
> Raw Data: ,1163745,
> Clean Data: 1163745
> 
> [ Capture Information ]
> 
> Caught by: Cookie
> 
> [ Verbose Messages ]
> 
> [ Dev Information ]
> 
> Verbose Message Bitfields: 0


----------



## Nguoicongly

Cosaonoivay said:


> ^^ Saigonbinhduong và Nuhoangcaooc là một cho nên đã bị hệ thống nhận dạng Multiple register net trình báo lên danh sách '' No soup for you and you ...'', cho nên rút kinh nghiệm không nên tiếp tục lập 2 nick trong tương lai ! Nội qui diễn đàn đã nói rõ , mỗi người chỉ được một nick mà thôi !


Mod lấy gì dám khẳng định vậy? giờ tôi đã hiểu mọi chuyện, nhưng không lẽ cứ 2 người xài chung 1 máy gia đình là bị banned hết như vậy?

Tôi đã phát hiện ra ai, thật sự sơ xuất tôi không hề biết rằng nuhoangcaooc đó là nick của cháu của tôi. Tôi đã vừa nói chuyện, nhưng tôi không công tâm Mod tự ý làm như vậy mà không hỏi tôi 1 câu?


----------



## Nguoicongly

Tôi cam kết sẽ không để nó làm vậy, thật ra là 1 trò nghịch ngợm của cháu nhưng tôi lại không ngờ rằng... Chứ tôi hỏi thật nếu tôi biết tôi có để nó làm như vậy làm gì? Thậm chí nó còn nhắn tin với tôi? Đúng là cái mạng xã hội này không biết đâu thật đâu giả? Nhưng Mod tự ý hành động như vậy thì làm tôi quá buồn, đáng ra có dấu hiệu khả nghi thì nên báo tôi 1 tiếng, chứ tôi giờ đã 50 tới nơi thì làm cái việc cỏn con này để làm cái gì? Tôi cũng đâu có rảnh, tôi không thích cách làm việc âm thầm của Mod mà không hề có 1 câu nhắc nhở, thật sự đến giờ tôi rất bất ngờ và vẫn còn sốc.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Giờ thì mọi sự trắng đen đã rõ , anh cũng đã lập Nick mới mà không bị banned IP vì không là thành phần lập nick phá hoại, nếu máy detects nick thứ 2 , nick đó sẽ bị banned !


----------



## Nguoicongly

Tôi hỏi Mod đáng ra cậu phải cho tôi biết sớm vấn đề này? Rõ ràng là cậu âm thầm giấu tôi? Cậu làm Mod hãy trung thực, kiểu làm việc mờ ám thế này tôi quá thất vọng. Khi biết chính xác mọi việc thế nào rồi hãy hành động chứ đừng tự ý thích làm theo những điều của mình như vậy, người ta gọi là lộng quyền.


----------



## Nguoicongly

Cậu vẫn cố chấp. Tôi hỏi cậu, tôi lớn đến tận tuổi này tôi phải làm ba cái trò mèo mỡ đấy để làm cái gì? Tôi đâu có dư hơi?

Đáng ra cậu là Mod, cậu phải phát hiện ra điều này sớm và báo tôi để tôi điều tra và trừng trị nó, còn cách làm của cậu mang tính âm thầm kiểu này thì quá buồn, cậu là Mod mà, cần phải xử lý công khai chứ?


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Nguoicongly said:


> Tôi hỏi Mod đáng ra cậu phải cho tôi biết sớm vấn đề này? Rõ ràng là cậu âm thầm giấu tôi? Cậu làm Mod hãy trung thực, kiểu làm việc mờ ám thế này tôi quá thất vọng. Khi biết chính xác mọi việc thế nào rồi hãy hành động chứ đừng tự ý thích làm theo những điều của mình như vậy, người ta gọi là lộng quyền.


Kiểu cách nói chuyện của anh không được lịch sự cho lắm , khi anh lập nick mới hỏi về nick cũ , tôi đã dẫn chứng cho anh nguyên nhân , anh bảo tôi là cố chấp, lộng quyền , âm thầm mờ ám .v.v..., toàn là những lời buộc tội thì ai mà giúp cho , cái gì cũng có thể giải quyết , nhưng cách nói chuyện của anh không làm cho tôi cảm thấy tôi nên đi xa hơn nửa !


----------



## Nguoicongly

Cosaonoivay said:


> Kiểu cách nói chuyện của anh không được lịch sự cho lắm , khi anh lập nick mới hỏi về nick cũ , tôi đã dẫn chứng cho anh nguyên nhân , anh bảo tôi là cố chấp, lộng quyền , âm thầm mờ ám .v.v..., toàn là những lời buộc tội thì ai mà giúp cho , cái gì cũng có thể giải quyết , nhưng cách nói chuyện của anh không làm cho tôi cảm thấy tôi nên đi xa hơn nửa !


Cậu thử đặt trường hợp cậu là tôi đi, 1 người đã ngoài 50 tuổi mà bị vu làm cái việc này nó nhục lắm cậu à, tại sao cậu không thông báo tôi 1 tiếng để tôi biết mà lại hành xử âm thầm kiểu như vậy? Đã vậy còn không lấy được 1 lời xin lỗi. Tôi muốn dù là Mod hay thành viên đều phải có sự công bằng, công khai, minh bạch. Tôi đã nói cậu nhưng cậu vẫn cố chấp, vu tôi như vậy không lẽ bắt tôi cười vui vẻ lại với cậu? 1 người lớn tuổi rơi vào trường hợp này không lẽ bắt tôi đi xin lỗi cậu vì đã nói gì đụng chạm tới cậu à? Cậu hành động như thế nào thì mọi người đều thấy hết.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Ai đã vu khống cho anh điều gì ? Hệ thống Multireg đã detect ra thì người ta báo , tôi cũng đã trả lời cho anh như vậy chứ có vu khống anh là phá hoại hay gì đâu mà nói xa nói gần lắm thế , anh không cần phải đi lanh quanh , chỉ trình bày vấn đề , vì không kiểm soát nội bộ gia đình nên có người lập thêm nick , bây giờ anh muốn giữ lại nick cũ (1 trong 3 nick ) thì tôi sẽ giúp anh lấy lại nó , chứ cần gì phải dây dưa thế nầy ?


----------



## Nguoicongly

vậy cũng được. Trả tôi lại nick cũ


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Nguoicongly said:


> vậy cũng được. Trả tôi lại nick cũ


Saigonbinhduong hay Nuhoangcaooc ?


----------



## Nguoicongly

Saigonbinhduong. Tất nhiên tôi chỉ lấy lại nick tôi thôi.


----------



## Nguoicongly

Còn trường hợp cháu tôi, nó không làm gì ảnh hưởng xấu đến diễn đàn hoặc có hành động tiêu cực vậy có thể cho cháu được ở diễn đàn này lại nữa không? Thật sự không nói ai cũng biết nó là cháu tôi rồi, nếu nó có hành động gì phạm quy diễn đàn Mod có thể banned nó ngay lập tức, nếu Mod cho nó được cơ hội ở diễn đàn này tôi sẽ cam đoan chỉ cho cháu vào theo dõi các dự án thôi thôi và ăn nói đàng hoàng lịch sự với các chú, các anh, vì thật sự cháu vẫn còn đam mê diễn đàn này lắm và rất buồn khi đã bị chú Mod Banned nick rồi.

Tôi thấy nếu tuổi trẻ có đam mê thì người lớn chúng ta nên ủng hộ chứ đừng cấm cản. Trường hợp 1 người 2 nick thì banned ngay lập tức, tôi ủng hộ vì đúng luật, nhưng giờ mọi người đã biết là ông cháu khác nhau, không vi phạm diễn đàn, bây giờ đã công khai mọi người biết hết rồi, tôi cũng mong Mod thông cảm với cháu vì tuổi trẻ lỡ dại và cũng có sơ suất từ tôi, mong Mod cho cháu được ở lại với diễn đàn, thật sự đến giờ tôi cũng không ngờ cháu mình lại đam mê ssc này đến như vậy, với lại đây cũng chỉ là 1 trường hợp hy hữu. Thôi thì mọi người hãy bắt tay cùng nhau xây dựng diễn đàn và bỏ qua cho nhau, cùng hướng đến 1 tinh thần cao đẹp.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Nguoicongly said:


> Saigonbinhduong. Tất nhiên tôi chỉ lấy lại nick tôi thôi.


Ok , Tôi sẽ nhờ Admin mở Ban cho Saigonbinhduong !

Còn Nuhoangcaooc this tôi không chắc vì Admin không cho phép 2 nick cũng một ip , cô ta phải đăng ký vào máy khác nhưng tôi sẽ hỏi info !


----------



## Nguoicongly

Vậy Mong Mod hỏi giùm giúp với nhé, vì nick cháu tôi không phải là nick phá hoại, nó rất ngoan ngoãn, không tin Mod có thể kiểm chứng lại các Post của cháu. Cháu nó đang hy vọng chú Mod tha cho cháu nó lần này và sẽ hứa ngoan khi tham gia diễn đàn, chỉ theo dõi và thưa dạ lễ phép với các chú các anh thôi. Đứa cháu nó cũng xin lỗi và gửi lời cám ơn đến với Mod trước.

Tại vì cái này cũng đã công khai minh bạch cho tất cả mọi người biết hết nó là đứa cháu rồi, nên mọi người cứ yên tâm, hoàn toàn không hề có chuyện mờ ám hay phá hoại ở đây.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Không có vấn đề gì cả , tôi cũng chưa khi nào thấy 2 người làm gì sai trái ở đây , nhưng vì system là như thế , cho nên còn người phải chấn chỉnh lại thôi ! 
Request Reverse Ban , tôi đã Submit rồi cứ chờ thì sẽ có Nick cũ trở lại !


----------



## Cosaonoivay

2 nick Saigonbinhduong và Nuhoangcaooc đã được unbanned !


----------



## saigonbinhduong

Cosaonoivay said:


> 2 nick Saigonbinhduong và Nuhoangcaooc đã được unbanned !


Cám ơn Mod, hiện tại đứa cháu cũng đang rất vui vì được cậu tạo điều kiện cho ở lại diễn đàn cùng với mọi người và tiếp tục với niềm đam mê cao ốc, cháu nó cũng hứa và cam kết với Mod sẽ ngoan ngoãn khi tham gia diễn đàn cùng với người lớn, chỉ theo dõi dự án và thưa dạ lễ phép với các chú các anh thôi. Cháu nó cũng hứa sẽ không đẽ phụ lòng chú Mod cũng như các anh, các chú khác trong diễn đàn.

Về phần tôi, mọi hiểu lầm là điều đáng tiếc, thôi thì hãy cùng bỏ qua và trao nhau những cái bắt tay xóa tan mọi hiểu lầm. Cám ơn cậu, chúc cậu 1 năm mới nhiều sức khỏe, niềm vui và gặt hái được những thành công mong đợi. Và sau cùng, chúng ta sẽ cùng chung tay xây dựng diễn đàn SSC VN ngày càng lớn mạnh, để lại 1 hình ảnh đẹp, những ấn tượng tốt trong mắt bạn bè quốc tế. 

Tôi tuy đã lớn tuổi, nhưng niềm đam mê thì vẫn còn cháy bỏng, vẫn sẽ cống hiến cùng mọi người và cùng các Mod đưa diễn đàn cùng đi lên.


----------



## nguyend

cậu cũng đừng quên có chút cái gọi là bôi trơn mod để sau này còn nhờ va mod nhé.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

nguyend said:


> cậu cũng đừng quên có chút cái gọi là bôi trơn mod để sau này còn nhờ va mod nhé.


People don't need to do much to be treated ''special'' 
You just have to be courteous ,humble , humorous and showing good vibe to me then you will get a very good respond from me
No thủ tục ''đầu tiên '' accepted here :lol:


----------



## chinatown

Make clear cho mọi người luôn: 

Việc ban những nick trùng IP là do admin quốc tế hoặc do system tự detect ra và ban, chứ mod ko có thẩm quyền làm việc này.


----------



## somrach1

Sao 2 nguoi k sai chung 1 account cho tien ?....


----------



## Fin_NT

Mod China Town cho mình hỏi tại sao Thread Nha Trang photos & videos bị khóa vậy! Nó và Thread Skylines là khác nhau mà? Mình thấy còn nhiều tỉnh thành khác vẫn tách biệt riêng mà!?


----------



## chinatown

Fin_NT said:


> Mod China Town cho mình hỏi tại sao Thread Nha Trang photos & videos bị khóa vậy! Nó và Thread Skylines là khác nhau mà? Mình thấy còn nhiều tỉnh thành khác vẫn tách biệt riêng mà!?


Lý do là nội dung ko khác gì mấy thread pano, họa chăng 1 cái nhiều clip hơn 1 cái nhiều hình hơn, và tần suất post content rất thấp, cho nên giờ post 1 chỗ thôi.

Mấy tỉnh thành nào khác chưa hội đủ mấy lý do trên thì chưa close.


----------



## Tú Tâm

chinatown said:


> Lý do là nội dung ko khác gì mấy thread pano, họa chăng 1 cái nhiều clip hơn 1 cái nhiều hình hơn, và tần suất post content rất thấp, cho nên giờ post 1 chỗ thôi.
> 
> Mấy tỉnh thành nào khác chưa hội đủ mấy lý do trên thì chưa close.


Sao ko gộp 2 thread với nhau mà lại khóa vậy chinatown?


----------



## chinatown

Tú Tâm said:


> Sao ko gộp 2 thread với nhau mà lại khóa vậy chinatown?


Đã hơn 300 post, và số lượng ảnh trùng cũng nhiều, gộp không phải là ý tưởng hay. Start anew.


----------



## Fin_NT

chắc trùng :lol: haha


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Dear Members !
Xin thông báo với các thành viên trong SSC của VN , các bạn vừa mới có thêm Coolink là Moderator thứ tư của diễn đàn VN .
Là một thành viên gần như là kỳ cựu từ lúc SSC vừa thành lập tới giờ Coolink luôn là một thành viên rất có nhiều đóng góp '' buồn , vui , thông tin mới cũ ''đó là một thành tích đáng kể của một con người đầy đam mê về SSC , anh ta sẽ giúp các bạn trong những thắc mắc và khó khăn trong diễn đàn như những Mods khác 
Xin các bạn hãy chào đón Coolink trong trách nhiệm làm Mod mới , và đừng ngần ngại khi có vấn đề cần giải quyết trong diễn đàn SSC của VN 
Cảm ơn sự chú ý của mọi người !


----------



## kid2107

Lắm quan quá


----------



## Yellow Fever

Congrats and welcome aboard the mods ship, Coolink! :cheers:


----------



## VantriFC

Big news for SSC VN. Congrat.............


----------



## Chipkiz

Like bác coolink này


----------



## yeuvungtau

:nuts::lol: quan nhiều gần bằng dân


----------



## Yellow Fever

now you guys need to learn to show respect to the elders.


----------



## coolink

Thank you everyone, 
Will give my best, my all to the forum


----------



## coolink

Cosaonoivay said:


> Dear Members !
> Coolink là Moderator thứ tư của diễn đàn VN .
> Là một thành viên gần như là kỳ cựu từ lúc SSC vừa thành lập tới giờ !


 hôm nay về mệt nên chỉ muốn lăn ra ngủ

nhưng bạn nói thế thì cũng phải nói thêm, vì nó có liên quan đến Forum
cũng nói đôi ba lần rồi, nhưng gần tới ngày nên nhắc lại

ta nhớ mình vào đây cuối tháng 4 năm 2005
lúc đó Việt Nam mình không có forum, mà chỉ có 1 thread Sài Gòn ở trang quốc tế

và khoảng đầu tháng 5 năm 2005, 
tức 1 tuần hay 1 tháng sau khi coolink vào thì Việt Nam có forum Việt Nam
vì lúc đó đã đủ trên 10 members

nhớ mang máng các members đầu tiên có:

1 Jaroslaw (1 giáo sư Mỹ người Ba Lan)
2 Versalin ( 1 sinh viên kiến trúc Viêt Nam ở Boston Mỹ)
3 Saigon Moonsooner (Saigonese sau này, lúc đó 16 tuổi)
4 Saigonese (1 member Việt Nam ở Úc)
5 Tq (1 member Đức gốc Hà Nội, lúc đó 14 tuổi, và bây giờ hình như là kiến trúc sư)
6 Titanic98 (vị này ở New York, vào đây đầu tiên năm 2002)
7 Lovesaigon (1 người em Sài Gòn vào đây cũng rất trẻ)
8 Khicantoiseyeu (1 member Hanoi)
9 SQD (1 bông hồng Hà Nội)

đây là những members mà lúc ta vào forum thì đã có họ trước^^
phần lớn họ vào đây năm 2004, nên lúc ta vào thì forum vượt lên 10 members, thì lúc đó mới được lập forum
=======================================

không nói về coolink, mà chúng ta nói về forum

tính từ thời điểm tháng 5, năm 2005 forum Việt Nam ra đời
thì bây giờ sắp tới tháng 5, năm 2015 này là forum Việt nam đã có tuổi đời 10 năm

nhắc lại cho các bạn mới vào forum biết forum Việt Nam ra đời năm nào


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

coolink said:


> hôm nay về mệt nên chỉ muốn lăn ra ngủ
> 
> nhưng bạn nói thế thì cũng phải nói thêm, vì nó có liên quan đến Forum
> cũng nói đôi ba lần rồi, nhưng gần tới ngày nên nhắc lại
> 
> ta nhớ mình vào đây cuối tháng 4 năm 2005
> lúc đó Việt Nam mình không có forum, mà chỉ có 1 thread Sài Gòn ở trang quốc tế
> 
> và khoảng đầu tháng 5 năm 2005,
> tức 1 tuần hay 1 tháng sau khi coolink vào thì Việt Nam có forum Việt Nam
> vì lúc đó đã đủ trên 10 members
> 
> nhớ mang máng các members đầu tiên có:
> 
> 1 Jaroslaw (1 giáo sư Mỹ người Ba Lan)
> 2 Versalin ( 1 sinh viên kiến trúc Viêt Nam ở Boston Mỹ)
> 3 Saigon Moonsooner (Saigonese sau này, lúc đó 16 tuổi)
> 4 Saigonese (1 member Việt Nam ở Úc)
> 5 Tq (1 member Đức gốc Hà Nội, lúc đó 14 tuổi, và bây giờ hình như là kiến trúc sư)
> 6 Titanic98 (vị này ở New York, vào đây đầu tiên năm 2002)
> 7 Lovesaigon (1 người em Sài Gòn vào đây cũng rất trẻ)
> 8 Khicantoiseyeu (1 member Hanoi)
> 9 SQD (1 bông hồng Hà Nội)
> 
> đây là những members mà lúc ta vào forum thì đã có họ trước^^
> phần lớn họ vào đây năm 2004, nên lúc ta vào thì forum vượt lên 10 members, thì lúc đó mới được lập forum
> =======================================
> 
> không nói về coolink, mà chúng ta nói về forum
> 
> tính từ thời điểm tháng 5, năm 2005 forum Việt Nam ra đời
> thì bây giờ sắp tới tháng 5, năm 2015 này là forum Việt nam đã có tuổi đời 10 năm
> 
> nhắc lại cho các bạn mới vào forum biết forum Việt Nam ra đời năm nào


Bác cho viết và xuất bản cuốn sách *Lịch sử Forum SSC Vietnam* đi, ae mua ủng hộ. :lol:


----------



## nikkeichoo

Cosaonoivay said:


> Dear Members !
> Xin thông báo với các thành viên trong SSC của VN , các bạn vừa mới có thêm Coolink là Moderator thứ tư của diễn đàn VN .
> Là một thành viên gần như là kỳ cựu từ lúc SSC vừa thành lập tới giờ Coolink luôn là một thành viên rất có nhiều đóng góp '' buồn , vui , thông tin mới cũ ''đó là một thành tích đáng kể của một con người đầy đam mê về SSC , anh ta sẽ giúp các bạn trong những thắc mắc và khó khăn trong diễn đàn như những Mods khác
> Xin các bạn hãy chào đón Coolink trong trách nhiệm làm Mod mới , và đừng ngần ngại khi có vấn đề cần giải quyết trong diễn đàn SSC của VN
> Cảm ơn sự chú ý của mọi người !


GOOD NEWS FOR SSC VIETNAM. CONGRATULATIONS TO COOLINK. WISH YOU A SUCCESSFUL TENURE OF MODARATE.


----------



## redcode

modarate =))))))))))


----------



## nikkeichoo

coolink said:


> Thank you everyone,
> Will give my best, my all to the forum


Chào đón bác với vai trò mới. Có bác những bọn trước đây ngông cuồng sẽ có phần e dè bớt. Trên hết là sự làm việc công tâm & xử lý tình huống hợp lý.


----------



## chinatown

Để đánh dấu ngày làm lãnh tụ, Coolink sắp ra mắt các sách:

"Lịch sử Đảng SSC"
"Vừa spamming vừa kể chuyện"
"Lũ Troll ác ghê"
"Nhật kí trong khi bị ban"
.....


----------



## Big_Man

Nhớ ngày xưa ms vào 4rum ghét sếp Coolink dã man ! ghét cay ghét đắng ! Nhưng theo dõi sếp dần ! Thấy sếp nói lan man lại đâm ra mê rồi dần phê !Phê như phê thuốc Lào !:nuts::lol: 

Chúc sếp Coolink làm sếp mới ,nhớ giữ gìn sức khỏe để tiếp tục đi bắt ma !:cheers::cheers:


----------



## KoolKool

oh my chuối! :v sự kiệt cực hot!


----------



## coolink

bận bịu mùa March Break
thành ra bây giờ mới có thời giờ trả lời quý vị

mong là đọc xong thì quý vị có thể ngủ ngon mà không mộng mị trầm tư



yeuvungtau said:


> :nuts::lol: quan nhiều gần bằng dân


quan không nhiều bạn ạ, 
khi mẹ mìn và ông kẹ ở ngoài kia vô biên
vì thế cho nên:

Cuba ngủ thì Việt Nam thức
Cuba thức thì Việt Nam ngủ, 
để chúng ta thay nhau giữ hòa bình cho thế giới



trieutritamdaovp said:


> Bác cho viết và xuất bản cuốn sách *Lịch sử Forum SSC Vietnam* đi, ae mua ủng hộ. :lol:


uhm
có rất nhiều điều để viết, 

ngoài dùng đọc để ứng nhân xử thế, sách đó còn có các công dụng 

1-phụ huynh dùng để táng mấy đứa con hư hỏng
2-mấy em người mẫu mua về để lên đầu tập đi thăng bằng
3-những bà bán bánh mì mua về gói bánh mì



nikkeichoo said:


> Chào đón bác với vai trò mới. Có bác những bọn trước đây ngông cuồng sẽ có phần e dè bớt. Trên hết là sự làm việc công tâm & xử lý tình huống hợp lý.


bạn yên tâm, 
ta có rất nhiều hệ để làm cho bàng hoàng hoa kít lợn

nam hư thì cho ăn đòn
để bánh da lợn chỉ còn da heo

bắc hỏng thì phạt đói meo
để dăm ba bữa thồn keo bánh giày

trung hỗn thì thưởng roi mây
việt kiều no good thì đày lãnh cung



chinatown said:


> Để đánh dấu ngày làm lãnh tụ, Coolink sắp ra mắt các sách:
> 
> "Lịch sử Đảng SSC"
> "Vừa spamming vừa kể chuyện"
> "Lũ Troll ác ghê"
> "Nhật kí trong khi bị ban"
> .....


với phạm nhân chỉ xóa post và brig thì quá nhẹ
ta không xóa, chẳng phạt,.......... chỉ giảng....

giảng cho gió tát mưa giông
giảng cho bánh tét chưa hồng đã teo



Big_Man said:


> Nhớ ngày xưa ms vào 4rum ghét sếp Coolink dã man ! ghét cay ghét đắng ! Nhưng theo dõi sếp dần ! Thấy sếp nói lan man lại đâm ra mê rồi dần phê !Phê như phê thuốc Lào !:nuts::lol:
> 
> Chúc sếp Coolink làm sếp mới ,nhớ giữ gìn sức khỏe để tiếp tục đi bắt ma !:cheers::cheers:


bạn đi nhà thờ thì không được ghét ai, phải yêu thương tất cả
bạn chỉ được quyền mê và phê......
nhưng tránh thuốc lào, vì thuốc lào rất có hại cho sức khỏe
tốt nhất nên dùng thuốc phiện


----------



## chipheob3

Một thời gian không vào ssc mà bác Coolink lên làm quan roài! hehe! :lol::lol:


----------



## Tú Tâm

forum ta nên chia việc cho các mod theo các mảng ví dụ coolink nhiều lời thì nên quản lý mục skybar chẳng hạn


----------



## somrach1

Nice . and congratulations man . btw Coolink is super super strict. so be careful 




coolink said:


> hôm nay về mệt nên chỉ muốn lăn ra ngủ
> 
> nhưng bạn nói thế thì cũng phải nói thêm, vì nó có liên quan đến Forum
> cũng nói đôi ba lần rồi, nhưng gần tới ngày nên nhắc lại
> 
> ta nhớ mình vào đây cuối tháng 4 năm 2005
> lúc đó Việt Nam mình không có forum, mà chỉ có 1 thread Sài Gòn ở trang quốc tế
> 
> và khoảng đầu tháng 5 năm 2005,
> tức 1 tuần hay 1 tháng sau khi coolink vào thì Việt Nam có forum Việt Nam
> vì lúc đó đã đủ trên 10 members
> 
> nhớ mang máng các members đầu tiên có:
> 
> 1 Jaroslaw (1 giáo sư Mỹ người Ba Lan)
> 2 Versalin ( 1 sinh viên kiến trúc Viêt Nam ở Boston Mỹ)
> 3 Saigon Moonsooner (Saigonese sau này, lúc đó 16 tuổi)
> 4 Saigonese (1 member Việt Nam ở Úc)
> 5 Tq (1 member Đức gốc Hà Nội, lúc đó 14 tuổi, và bây giờ hình như là kiến trúc sư)
> 6 Titanic98 (vị này ở New York, vào đây đầu tiên năm 2002)
> 7 Lovesaigon (1 người em Sài Gòn vào đây cũng rất trẻ)
> 8 Khicantoiseyeu (1 member Hanoi)
> 9 SQD (1 bông hồng Hà Nội)
> 
> đây là những members mà lúc ta vào forum thì đã có họ trước^^
> phần lớn họ vào đây năm 2004, nên lúc ta vào thì forum vượt lên 10 members, thì lúc đó mới được lập forum
> =======================================
> 
> không nói về coolink, mà chúng ta nói về forum
> 
> tính từ thời điểm tháng 5, năm 2005 forum Việt Nam ra đời
> thì bây giờ sắp tới tháng 5, năm 2015 này là forum Việt nam đã có tuổi đời 10 năm
> 
> nhắc lại cho các bạn mới vào forum biết forum Việt Nam ra đời năm nào


----------



## coolink

ta không can thiệp nhiều vào forum, yên tâm đi
lớn lên ở xứ tự do, ta yêu chuộng tự do ngôn luận

vào đây những ngày đầu, có khi cả tuần,
cả tháng chẳng có ai post, vắng như chùa bà đanh, 
nên ta không thích lấy quyền gì để đè đầu cỡi cổ ai....

vô tư, thoải mái post bài, tranh luận

Mods ở đây nhiều, ta chỉ bất đắc dĩ ra mặt khi có những em lỳ lợm, 
nhắc năm lần bảy lượt vẫn không thay đổi
mất dạy, gây sự, vùng miền nam bắc, tôn giáo, cá nhân, văng tục chửi thề làm bẩn forum

lúc đó ta ra tay, 
cha mẹ không dạy, lên đây ta dạy giùm

Mod không phải là người đi hốt rác, 
mà cứ bắt người ta đi theo mình hốt rác hoài và suốt


----------



## VantriFC

Từ ngày Anh Cool lên chức bọn đầu xanh, đầu đỏ, trẻ trâu, ma cô...ít quậy phá hẳn đi:lol:


----------



## CapSaint_Jacques

Thôi xong...coolink làm mod thì mình đi luôn đây...


----------



## Cosaonoivay

CapSaint_Jacques said:


> Thôi xong...coolink làm mod thì mình đi luôn đây...


Chúc CapSaint_Jacques lên đường thượng lộ bình an , có cần khóa tài  khoảng không tôi giúp cho ?


----------



## chinatown

CapSaint_Jacques said:


> Thôi xong...coolink làm mod thì mình đi luôn đây...


Zuy, mình nhìn nhau lần cuối đi em.


----------



## Phan Van Thao

mấy em bình tỉnh đừng manh động


----------



## coolink

CapSaint_Jacques said:


> Thôi xong...coolink làm mod thì mình đi luôn đây...


ủa Mai An Tiêm đây mà

tưởng bạn bị vua cha đày ra khơi Vũng Tàu để trồng dưa hấu rồi
không lo trồng dưa hấu còn đi đâu?


----------



## VienNgocMinhChau

coolink said:


> ủa Mai An Tiêm đây mà
> 
> tưởng bạn bị vua cha đày ra khơi Vũng Tàu để trồng dưa hấu rồi
> không lo trồng dưa hấu còn đi đâu?


ủa A Lĩn đây mà !

Bao năm ko gặp giờ A Lĩn làm quan rồi sao! Có vinh quy bái tổ ko !

A Lĩn còn nhớ chuyện tình đôi ta ở chốn năm xưa , ở Skybar Lâu, Việt SSC trấn ko!


----------



## coolink

VienNgocMinhChau said:


> ủa A Lĩn đây mà !
> 
> Bao năm ko gặp giờ A Lĩn làm quan rồi sao! Có vinh quy bái tổ ko !
> 
> A Lĩn còn nhớ chuyện tình đôi ta ở chốn năm xưa , ở Skybar Lâu, Việt SSC trấn ko!


hi A Lài cố, nị hủ

bạn bè nhớ hơi hơi, kẻ thù nhớ thiên thu

đáng lẽ làm quan năm ngoái, nhưng lúc đó từ chối admin vì bận qua Hong Kong biểu tình với Joshua Wong


----------



## anhmaiyeu195

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1810255
Mod cho em hỏi sao Thread Bn lại bị khóa vậy?
Cái trước bị khóa giờ lại đến cái này.


----------



## yuishun

Chipkiz said:


> Hồi xưa cái những cái nick ảo nó toàn vào các thread MB phá hoại bằng ngôn từ vô học, mất vệ sinh...LXB, nhaxibadinh...nhưng hồi đó mod cũng có làm gì ngay đâu? Thường thì phải 1 ngày sau mới xóa, có cãi nhau thì thường những thằng MB bị đạn, còn MN thì k sao cả. Nhiều khi thấy chướng tai, gai mắt thật đấy nhưng cũng không thèm quan tâm hay đáp trả gì cả vì chỉ càng thêm ức chế lại thêm mệt vào thân.


thread Bắc Ninh TTTW thì close thread Lâm Đồng TTTW thì còn...Hải Phòng vs...và nhiều cái nữa....nói chung là ng dễ thì kêu họ bận họ làm ko công...bala...ng khó thì sẽ kêu thiên vị.ảo mà.ai biết dc 



Chipkiz said:


> Nhiều khi nghĩ cái 4room này giống như 1 xứ xở của sự bài bắc, bài cộng. Mem MB nào mới vào thì cũng rất bình thường, k có tư tưởng vùng miền và cũng vào giao lưu với những thr của MN, nhưng sau thời gian họ sẽ nhận ra 1 điều. Mem MN đa số là những phần tử cực đoan, mang đậm cái chất bài cộng, bài bắc và nó ngấm trong máu từ lúc trong bụng rồi


thanh niên cứng nhé :lol: vì là frum quốc tế mà.nên cộng sản là xấu xa là thô thiển là nhồi sọ....chỉ có....là văn minh là đẹp đẽ là tài giỏi...ai theo...là thông minh hơn người khác.miền bắc là nghèo khổ là ăn bám....thế nên cái hay cái đẹp cái giỏi đó phải được trưng ra trên diễn đàn này.1 diễn đàn quốc tế  t nhớ để chế nhạo trào lưu lên TTTW còn có cả thread ĐBP lên TTTW với sự khoái trá của rất nhiều người mà.Mới có chuyện cùng mang " văn minh" tiền bạc đến nhưng ng dân tộc thà theo Tung làm gián điệp,thua thì chạy sang vân nam,bằng tường... chứ nó theo VN làm quái gì.nên cái gì nghèo khổ,kém phát triển... là xấu thì ko nên dc phát triển ở trên các diễn đàn quốc tế thế giới như này.không có chủ nghĩa dân tộc chỉ có cái hay cái đẹp cái văn minh...thôi nên quen đi


----------



## chinatown

yuishun said:


> thread Bắc Ninh TTTW thì close thread Lâm Đồng TTTW thì còn...Hải Phòng vs...và nhiều cái nữa....nói chung là ng dễ thì kêu họ bận họ làm ko công...bala...ng khó thì sẽ kêu thiên vị.ảo mà.ai biết dc
> 
> 
> 
> thanh niên cứng nhé :lol: vì là frum quốc tế mà.nên cộng sản là xấu xa là thô thiển là nhồi sọ....chỉ có....là văn minh là đẹp đẽ là tài giỏi...ai theo...là thông minh hơn người khác.miền bắc là nghèo khổ là ăn bám....thế nên cái hay cái đẹp cái giỏi đó phải được trưng ra trên diễn đàn này.1 diễn đàn quốc tế  t nhớ để chế nhạo trào lưu lên TTTW còn có cả thread ĐBP lên TTTW với sự khoái trá của rất nhiều người mà.Mới có chuyện cùng mang " văn minh" tiền bạc đến nhưng ng dân tộc thà theo Tung làm gián điệp,thua thì chạy sang vân nam,bằng tường... chứ nó theo VN làm quái gì.nên cái gì nghèo khổ,kém phát triển... là xấu thì ko nên dc phát triển ở trên các diễn đàn quốc tế thế giới như này.không có chủ nghĩa dân tộc chỉ có cái hay cái đẹp cái văn minh...thôi nên quen đi


Bắc Ninh close vì đã có thread rồi. Hải Phòng thì chỉ đổi lại tên, OK?

Hình như nhiều cháu vẫn chưa thấu vào đầu. Đây là forum của quốc tế, của tư bản, không phải của đảng và nhà nước. Trong đội ngũ admin và member quốc tế và nhất là trong forum VN có nhiều người là nạn nhân hoặc có gia đình là nạn nhân của cộng sản, và đối với quốc tế thì CS và khủng bố được đặt ngoài vòng pháp luật, cho nên những cuyên truyền thân CS và khủng bố sẽ bị xử lý mà không cần phải tranh cãi. Ai thích tuyên truyền thì vào voz, ok.

Nói lý lẽ công bằng với CS là 1 điều ngu xuẩn.


----------



## anhmaiyeu195

Cái thread BN có vài cái nhưng đã bỏ lâu rồi.Từ mấy năm nay mọi người chỉ sinh hoạt ở thread TTTW 
lại bị đóng.


----------



## chinatown

anhmaiyeu195 said:


> Cái thread BN có vài cái nhưng đã bỏ lâu rồi.Từ mấy năm nay mọi người chỉ sinh hoạt ở thread TTTW
> lại bị đóng.


Thread này vẫn thấy có hoạt động?
Những nơi ít có update thì sẽ được gộp chung làm một chứ ko phân ra như các Tp lớn khác.



chinatown said:


> Cái thread này để làm gì vậy?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289101


----------



## anhmaiyeu195

chinatown said:


> Thread này vẫn thấy có hoạt động?
> Những nơi ít có update thì sẽ được gộp chung làm một chứ ko phân ra như các Tp lớn khác.


Đó là sau khi thread kia bị xóa thì ae mời phải vào bên này.Mà có cái gì dc cập nhật đâu.Lâu nay mọi người mấy ai biết thread cũ kia để vào.


----------



## chinatown

anhmaiyeu195 said:


> Đó là sau khi thread kia bị xóa thì ae mời phải vào bên này.Mà có cái gì dc cập nhật đâu.Lâu nay mọi người mấy ai biết thread cũ kia để vào.


Giờ move ra trang đầu cho dễ thấy nhé, hay vẫn để trong Projects?


----------



## yuishun

chinatown said:


> Bắc Ninh close vì đã có thread rồi. Hải Phòng thì chỉ đổi lại tên, OK?
> 
> Hình như nhiều cháu vẫn chưa thấu vào đầu. Đây là forum của quốc tế, của tư bản, không phải của đảng và nhà nước. Trong đội ngũ admin và member quốc tế và nhất là trong forum VN có nhiều người là nạn nhân hoặc có gia đình là nạn nhân của cộng sản, và đối với quốc tế thì CS và khủng bố được đặt ngoài vòng pháp luật, cho nên những cuyên truyền thân CS và khủng bố sẽ bị xử lý mà không cần phải tranh cãi. Ai thích tuyên truyền thì vào voz, ok.
> 
> Nói lý lẽ công bằng với CS là 1 điều ngu xuẩn.


câu chuyện của tôi là: thread Bắc Ninh TTTW thì close thread Lâm Đồng TTTW thì còn.tôi ko phàn nàn chuyện thread BNTTTW bị close.ok.chuyện HP là chuyện sticky trong Projects and Construction.Cái đó là ví dụ cho cái các mem đó nói. Mà thôi.Nói ra bảo gato.vì thực sự mình cũng chả gato gì với nơi nào,nơi nào có,hay,đẹp thì biết để đó thôi,còn nói ra chỉ ví dụ về 1 cách làm của mod thôi.các bạn là mod làm sao cũng được ko ai có quyền nói.chỉ là mem sẽ bàn tán vs nhau mà thôi
còn vế sau tôi quote cho mem chipkiz đâu khác ý bạn.Tức là diễn đàn này ko chứa cộng sản?có gì sai sao?


----------



## chinatown

yuishun said:


> câu chuyện của tôi là: thread Bắc Ninh TTTW thì close thread Lâm Đồng TTTW thì còn.tôi ko phàn nàn chuyện thread BNTTTW bị close.ok.chuyện HP là chuyện sticky trong Projects and Construction.Cái đó là ví dụ cho cái các mem đó nói. Mà thôi.Nói ra bảo gato.vì thực sự mình cũng chả gato gì với nơi nào,nơi nào có,hay,đẹp thì biết để đó thôi,còn nói ra chỉ ví dụ về 1 cách làm của mod thôi.các bạn là mod làm sao cũng được ko ai có quyền nói.chỉ là mem sẽ bàn tán vs nhau mà thôi
> còn vế sau tôi quote cho mem chipkiz đâu khác ý bạn.Tức là diễn đàn này ko chứa cộng sản?có gì sai sao?


Chưa hiểu lắm chú đang phàn nàn về chuyện gì? BN close bớt vì nhiều thread, còn Lâm Đồng thì không. Hải Phòng thì vẫn sticky.

Vế sau thì nhắc chung cho mấy chú.


----------



## yuishun

^^LĐ có đó.có cái HarryPham lập lâu rồi mà LĐ k có mem nó bị trôi mất.HP lần đó mấy mem bị ban trong quá trình bị gỡ và đòi sticky....tóm lại là chuyện cũng qua rồi.giờ ai nói sao cũng dc.chỉ là đó là 2 trong vô vàn chuyện dẫn đến mấy post ầm ĩ tối qua


----------



## huymoc412

Hả,thằng cu thánh sờ cờ tờ nờ ngoan hiền cu te làm gì mà để bị ban vậy,cả thanh niên chuẩn chip kít nữa.


----------



## lovevungtau

Tôi không can thiệp chuyện Chipiz hay thanhsonsctn bị ban, Chinatown ban thì cậu ấy sẽ có lí do của mình. Tôi chỉ nêu quan điểm chung của các Mod là SSC là Skyscrapercity, diễn đàn này (của VN) cần tập trung vào đó. Trước đây có nhiều thread đã được lập với rất nhiều chủ đề, bây giờ nó bị trôi đi nên các Mod cũng ko dành thời gian để xóa đi làm gì, mất công, đó là lý do thread Lâm Đồng lên TTTW gì đó còn. Còn chuyện HP thì các bạn HP sẽ có ý kiến, tôi sẽ giải thích, các bạn khác thắc mắc, tôi không giải thích.

Các bạn chịu khó đi ra các thread quốc tế xem người ta nói gì, bàn gì rồi hãy về forum VN xem nó như thế nào. Tôi nói thẳng luôn là các thành viên phía Bắc rất thích bày, thích thể hiện và lộn xộn. Từ bây giờ có thread mới mà không liên quan gì đến SSC thì tôi xóa luôn. Diễn đàn là nơi tự do nhưng tự do trong khuôn khổ, không phải thích lập gì thì lập. Nếu các bạn cảm thấy không thích, không thoải mái, tự do khi tham gia SSC thì không ai giữ lại đâu, hãy bay nhảy đến các diễn đàn khác, đó là lựa chọn của các bạn.


----------



## yuishun

LVT: t không kêu ca hộ ai hay bất mãn gì với diễn đàn này.Vì kêu ca cũng chả được gì,bản thân mem nơi đó kêu ca còn chả ăn thua chứ nói gì t và t lên đây với mục đích của mình thì chỉ hạn chế 1 số vấn đề là đủ,các cái khác không quan tâm.t nói ra vì có câu hỏi của 1 số mem và t trả lời họ.Chinatown hỏi thì t trả lời rõ các ví dụ để mod chinatown thấy mem miền Bắc vì sao nói có sự phân biệt đối xử,cái họ cho là bị phân biệt đối xử là như thế nào thôi.Tóm lại việc cũng qua rồi.Mod nói sao thì là vậy thôi
ps:thread LĐ trôi nhưng thời điểm xóa thread BN nó lại nổi.và hiện tại nó cũng vẫn nổi đó


----------



## chinatown

trieutritamdaovp said:


> Đề nghị Chinatown vào thread m.Bắc giải thích về việc làm của mình...nếu đúng mọi người phục, còn không nếu sai mà vẫn im lặng thì trò này quả rất bẩn.


I'm not obliged to answer to you guys and I don't care if you phục or not.


----------



## chinatown

Mem Lâm Đồng/ Đà Lạt vô confirm cái thread này còn active ko nhe, không thì đóng.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1405838


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Tôi nghĩ là đến lúc anh nên dừng lại rồi đó trieutritamdaovp , không nên làm phiền Mod bất cứ lúc nào anh muốn , tôi đã để cho anh la lối cũng nhiều rồi thì anh nên tự biết mà dừng lại , chúng tôi không có nhiệm vụ giải quyết những bức xúc cá nhân ở đây , nếu không chấm dứt thái độ coi thường Mod , tôi sẽ có biện pháp với những Spam của anh !


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

Cosaonoivay said:


> Tôi nghĩ là đến lúc anh nên dừng lại rồi đó trieutritamdaovp , không nên làm phiền Mod bất cứ lúc nào anh muốn , tôi đã để cho anh la lối cũng nhiều rồi thì anh nên tự biết mà dừng lại , chúng tôi không có nhiệm vụ giải quyết những bức xúc cá nhân ở đây , nếu không chấm dứt thái độ coi thường Mod , tôi sẽ có biện pháp với những Spam của anh !


Tôi công nhận là tôi có nói quá nhiều từ hôm qua đến giờ nhưng tại sao người làm điều mập mờ đó (chinatown) không thể giải thích rõ ràng. Tại sao không ai nói, vì họ sợ lại bị ban, những người bị ban rồi, họ ấm ức mà không biết nói với ai. Đây không phải bức xúc cá nhân, mà của rất nhiều mem m.Bắc. Bạn là người công tâm bạn sẽ hiểu điều đó chứ. Một lần nữa tôi cũng xin lỗi và cảm ơn sự giúp đỡ của bạn htrc. :cheers: Tôi mong bạn sẽ lấy lại công bằng co mọi người bằng cách mở các nick *nhaquemecaooc*, *thanhsctn* và* chipkiz* để họ tiếp tục tham gia diễn đàn.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

trieutritamdaovp said:


> Tôi công nhận là tôi có nói quá nhiều từ hôm qua đến giờ nhưng tại sao người làm điều mập mờ đó (chinatown) không thể giải thích rõ ràng. Tại sao không ai nói, vì họ sợ lại bị ban, những người bị ban rồi, họ ấm ức mà không biết nói với ai. Đây không phải bức xúc cá nhân, mà của rất nhiều mem m.Bắc. Bạn là người công tâm bạn sẽ hiểu điều đó chứ. Một lần nữa tôi cũng xin lỗi và cảm ơn sự giúp đỡ của bạn htrc. :cheers: Tôi mong bạn sẽ lấy lại công bằng co mọi người bằng cách mở các nick *nhaquemecaooc*, *thanhsctn* và* chipkiz* để họ tiếp tục tham gia diễn đàn.


Chinatown không làm gì mập mờ cả , anh ta có quyền ban những ai cố tình châm chọt , móc méo , hay gây tranh cải với khuynh hướng không muốn chấm dứt , ai cũng có quyền bọc lộ sự bất bình của mình về mọi mặt , nhưng không vì thế mà chiếm hết không gian của người khác, cho nên cá nhân nào quyết tâm làm điều đó , người ấy sẽ bị ban (Không nên có thái độ khinh thường Mod vì họ có quyền ban những ai xúc pham mình )


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

Thế mod có quyền làm bậy ư ????
Tại sao nhiều người tranh cãi vế chính trị mà không bị ban. Chipkiz, thanhsctn chẳng có gì xúc phạm mod nào cả.


----------



## chinatown

trieutritamdaovp said:


> Thế mod có quyền làm bậy ư ????
> Tại sao nhiều người tranh cãi vế chính trị mà không bị ban. Chipkiz, thanhsctn chẳng có gì xúc phạm mod nào cả.


thanhsctn: clone nick vào với mục đích chửi rủa mod. Server tự động detect.
Chipkiz: chịu khó đọc lại post history xem.


----------



## scorpio1211

Cosaonoivay said:


> (Không nên có thái độ khinh thường Mod vì họ có quyền ban những ai xúc pham mình )


Thôi anh trieutritamdaovp, đọc câu này rồi thì nguôi đi, còn được ở lại chơi với mọi người :banana::banana::banana:
Qua Skybar chung cũng vui lắm, hehe.


----------



## coolink

bận một chút công việc nên để hình Lý Tiểu Long để trấn áp trong lúc không có mặt ở đây

xem ra hình Lý Tiểu Long không có work
điên nó cứ ồ ạt lên mọi nơi mọi lúc

lần sau ta bận không có mặt ở forum ta để hình bác Hồ


----------



## Archangel_VN

Đã lâu lắm mình không vào đây rồi nhỉ? Keangnam 72 đã xây xong, Bitexco Financial Tower 68 cũng đã xây xong. Lotte cũng xây xong roài. Nhớ mọi người nhiều. Nhớ bác coolink comment tếu tếu )


----------



## somrach1

mấy cai đo xong lâu lăm rồi. chăc kô vô forum tầm 3 năm rồi nhỉ . coolink is now the king 



Archangel_VN said:


> Đã lâu lắm mình không vào đây rồi nhỉ? Keangnam 72 đã xây xong, Bitexco Financial Tower 68 cũng đã xây xong. Lotte cũng xây xong roài. Nhớ mọi người nhiều. Nhớ bác coolink comment tếu tếu )


----------



## coolink

ôi các em thiếu nhi xí xố

để ta kể cho các em 1 câu chuyện

ngày xưa ta long lanh, lấp lánh
ngày nay ta là chột trong đám mù

ngày xưa ta là Thiên Bồng NGuyên Soái
vì lỡ đánh nhau với Hằng Nga, nên bị đày xuống đây làm Mod để hốt rác


----------



## cutoe

coolink said:


> ôi các em thiếu nhi xí xố
> 
> để ta kể cho các em 1 câu chuyện
> 
> ngày xưa ta long lanh, lấp lánh
> ngày nay ta là chột trong đám mù
> 
> ngày xưa ta là Thiên Bồng NGuyên Soái
> vì lỡ đánh nhau với Hằng Nga, nên bị đày xuống đây làm Mod để hốt rác


Vì dê Hằng Nga, mà tới 4 ông lận.


----------



## ktmydeal

ssc vietnamese, big event


----------



## Cosaonoivay

cooku said:


> Đề nghị mod xử lý tên này, chuyên đâm bị thóc chọc bị gạo, mod Cosaonoivay đã từng cảnh cáo nhưng giờ tái diễn càng nghiêm trọng, trong các thớt thanh hoá, Thái Bình, Nam Định liên tục gây sự kích động giữa các tỉnh thành.


Hai em , không em nào vừa cả toàn khieu khích chửi nhau bậy bạ cả , hôm nay thì trừ điểm chứ lần nữa sẽ không cho vào đây nữa nhé !


----------



## hoangkha231

...


----------



## Cosaonoivay

^^ OK banned hắn rồi , tên nầy núp bóng với cả chục nicks , cho nên các bạn mà phát hiện ra y, thì cứ báo lên đây tôi giải quyết , cám ơn mọi người !


----------



## hoangkha231

Cosaonoivay said:


> ^^ OK banned hắn rồi , tên nầy núp bóng với cả chục nicks , cho nên các bạn mà phát hiện ra y, thì cứ báo lên đây tôi giải quyết , cám ơn mọi người !



Xin cám ơn Mod nhiều :cheers:


----------



## hoangkha231

pi31 said:


> *Thu can ba cua xa hoi *nay sao con ton tai duoc nhi . It nhat loai cho no con thuong dong loai hon lu cong san nay .*May khong dang so voi suc vat* nua hoangkha231. *May cut xuong dia nguc *voi mao, ho , le ,mac cua may di



Mod xem lại lời lẽ của mem này dùm mình nhé.

Tranh luận rất bình thường trong SkyBar, chưa đụng gì đến hắn mà hắn chửi loạn lên hno:


----------



## redcode

không thèm xài nút report nữa, đem qua đây luôn để khỏi bị nói là ném đá giấu tay



thành.hạc;124599534 said:


> Giống giống quận ngũ hành sơn đà nẵng.


má hạc thành này đóng góp thì ít mà đâm bị thóc chọc bị gạo thì nhiều. hết dìm hàng rồi đến kích động hno: mấy mod làm ơn xử lí giùm hno: còn muốn biết tội lỗi cụ thể của nó là gì thì vui lòng liên hệ mem Hải Phòng để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết


----------



## coolink

coolink said:


> hôm nay về mệt nên chỉ muốn lăn ra ngủ
> 
> nhưng bạn nói thế thì cũng phải nói thêm, vì nó có liên quan đến Forum
> cũng nói đôi ba lần rồi, nhưng gần tới ngày nên nhắc lại
> 
> ta nhớ mình vào đây cuối tháng 4 năm 2005
> lúc đó Việt Nam mình không có forum, mà chỉ có 1 thread Sài Gòn ở trang quốc tế
> 
> và khoảng đầu tháng 5 năm 2005,
> tức 1 tuần hay 1 tháng sau khi coolink vào thì Việt Nam có forum Việt Nam
> vì lúc đó đã đủ trên 10 members
> 
> nhớ mang máng các members đầu tiên có:
> 
> 1 Jaroslaw (1 giáo sư Mỹ người Ba Lan)
> 2 Versalin ( 1 sinh viên kiến trúc Viêt Nam ở Boston Mỹ)
> 3 Saigon Moonsooner (Saigonese sau này, lúc đó 16 tuổi)
> 4 Saigonese (1 member Việt Nam ở Úc)
> 5 Tq (1 member Đức gốc Hà Nội, lúc đó 14 tuổi, và bây giờ hình như là kiến trúc sư)
> 6 Titanic98 (vị này ở New York, vào đây đầu tiên năm 2002)
> 7 Lovesaigon (1 người em Sài Gòn vào đây cũng rất trẻ)
> 8 Khicantoiseyeu (1 member Hanoi)
> 9 SQD (1 bông hồng Hà Nội)
> 
> đây là những members mà lúc ta vào forum thì đã có họ trước^^
> phần lớn họ vào đây năm 2004, nên lúc ta vào thì forum vượt lên 10 members, thì lúc đó mới được lập forum
> =======================================
> 
> không nói về coolink, mà chúng ta nói về forum
> 
> tính từ thời điểm tháng 5, năm 2005 forum Việt Nam ra đời
> thì bây giờ sắp tới tháng 5, năm 2015 này là forum Việt nam đã có tuổi đời 10 năm
> 
> nhắc lại cho các bạn mới vào forum biết forum Việt Nam ra đời năm nào


nói cái này đâu phải nói chơi ^^

nói để xem coi ai còn nhớ đến forum 
và lý do chính chúng ta có mặt ở forum

và ta thầm lặng chờ đến thời điểm tháng 5 coi nó ra sao
nhưng tháng 5 trôi qua thầm lặng

ở đây lâu, ta vẫn thường thấy các quốc gia họ làm banner quốc gia
"hello from ......."......"greeting from......"
và họ để hình ảnh quốc gia, và các members của họ vào banners, 
thay vì để hình ảnh thành phố này kia của họ
==========================================

thời điểm tháng 5 cũng trôi qua
đánh dấu cái mốc 10 năm forum VN ra đời tháng 5, 2005-2015

vậy mà chẳng ai quan tâm 10 năm kỷ niệm thành lập forum
===========================================

ở đây tinh thần VN chẳng thấy
tinh thần vùng miền thì đếm mấy cũng không xong

la liệt tinh thần vùng miền, chiến đấu vùng miền
lên banner thì phải là Sài Gòn, Hà Nội, Nha Trang, Đà Nẵng
chưa 1 lần nào là Việt Nam

chiến đấu tranh giành, mỉa mai, ganh ghét, hiềm tị, bới móc vùng miền

==========================================

ta tự nghĩ vòng tay các bạn chỉ đủ để ôm ấp vùng miền các bạn thôi ư?

vòng tay các bạn không đủ lớn để ôm hết Việt Nam vào lòng sao?


----------



## Rakshasa

coolink said:


> nói cái này đâu phải nói chơi ^^
> 
> nói để xem coi ai còn nhớ đến forum
> và lý do chính chúng ta có mặt ở forum
> 
> và ta thầm lặng chờ đến thời điểm tháng 5 coi nó ra sao
> nhưng tháng 5 trôi qua thầm lặng
> 
> ở đây lâu, ta vẫn thường thấy các quốc gia họ làm banner quốc gia
> "hello from ......."......"greeting from......"
> và họ để hình ảnh quốc gia, và các members của họ vào banners,
> thay vì để hình ảnh thành phố này kia của họ
> ==========================================
> 
> thời điểm tháng 5 cũng trôi qua
> đánh dấu cái mốc 10 năm forum VN ra đời tháng 5, 2005-2015
> 
> vậy mà chẳng ai quan tâm 10 năm kỷ niệm thành lập forum
> ===========================================
> 
> ở đây tinh thần VN chẳng thấy
> tinh thần vùng miền thì đếm mấy cũng không xong
> 
> la liệt tinh thần vùng miền, chiến đấu vùng miền
> lên banner thì phải là Sài Gòn, Hà Nội, Nha Trang, Đà Nẵng
> chưa 1 lần nào là Việt Nam
> 
> chiến đấu tranh giành, mỉa mai, ganh ghét, hiềm tị, bới móc vùng miền
> 
> ==========================================
> 
> ta tự nghĩ vòng tay các bạn chỉ đủ để ôm ấp vùng miền các bạn thôi ư?
> 
> vòng tay các bạn không đủ lớn để ôm hết Việt Nam vào lòng sao?


chỉ biết nói 1 câu thượng bất chính hạ tắc loạn.hy vọng bác mạnh tay với các thàng phần như vậy để SSC Việt Nam hoạt động theo đúng ý nghĩa của nó


----------



## coolink

Rakshasa said:


> chỉ biết nói 1 câu *thượng bất chính* hạ tắc loạn.hy vọng bác mạnh tay với các thàng phần như vậy để SSC Việt Nam hoạt động theo đúng ý nghĩa của nó


bạn không cần phải dạy người vào đây lâu năm
ở đây ai nói gì, làm gì, nhắm mắt ta cũng biết

đừng dùng chữ nếu chưa hiểu chữ 

vì câu bạn nói ta hiểu là 
"làm theo ý bạn thì là chân chính, không theo ý bạn thì là "bất chính"


----------



## Rakshasa

coolink said:


> bạn không cần phải dạy người vào đây lâu năm
> ở đây ai nói gì, làm gì, nhắm mắt ta cũng biết
> 
> đừng dùng chữ nếu chưa hiểu chữ
> 
> vì câu bạn nói ta hiểu là
> "làm theo ý bạn thì là chân chính, không theo ý bạn thì là "bất chính"


Trước hết là tui không có ý dạy người nào ở đây hết
Thứ 2 nếu trong lời nói của tui có ý dạy người thỳ thành thật xin lỗi Mod 
Thứ 3 là Mod không thể hiểu hoàn toàn ý của người khác đâu nên đừng đoán mò vô ích.
Tôi thấy Mod cmt than phiền về sự phân biệt tỉnh nọ tỉnh kia vùng này vùng khác nên chỉ góp ý nên mạnh tay với các thành phần đó thoy.Xin hết


----------



## coolink

Rakshasa said:


> Trước hết là tui không có ý dạy người nào ở đây hết
> Thứ 2 nếu trong lời nói của tui có ý dạy người thỳ thành thật xin lỗi Mod
> Thứ 3 là Mod không thể hiểu hoàn toàn ý của người khác đâu nên đừng đoán mò vô ích.
> Tôi thấy Mod cmt than phiền về sự phân biệt tỉnh nọ tỉnh kia vùng này vùng khác nên chỉ góp ý nên mạnh tay với các thành phần đó thoy.Xin hết


thứ 1

bạn mới vào forum, 

ta góp ý với bạn là nên tránh chuyện đôi co với các members
nếu ai gây sự thì report ở đây, Mods sẽ giải quyết

ở đây lâu năm ta dị ứng nhất là mấy cái nicks mới vào đây để bàn chuyện chú thím, phe phái, vùng miền, gây sự, gây hấn, đổ dầu vào lửa

bởi lẽ bạn mới vào bạn chưa biết ai, và cũng chẳng ai biết bạn


===========================================

thứ 2

ai lập nick vào đây cũng vì cao ốc, kiến trúc, xây dựng 

nên cố gắng cho mọi người thấy mình vào forum vì chủ đề
chứ không phải vào forum để gây chiến, và lo chuyện bao đồng, chuyện ông nọ bà kia
=============================================

thứ 3

có rất nhiều members vào đây chỉ lo chuyện chủ đề và phớt lờ các chuyện tào lao khác

như thế chẳng cần nói và giải thích ai cũng hiểu họ vào đây vì lý do gì
nên không có chuyện hiểu lầm ở đây
=============================================

ta không than phiền......
xóa 1 cái nick, ban 1 cai nick dễ vô cùng

nhưng vì ta còn muốn cho các bạn 1 cơ hội để suy ngẫm lại
tự thay đổi bản thân, tự suy nghĩ, và bớt tào lao, 
rồi còn ở lại đây chơi vui vẻ lâu ngày

mong các bạn đừng lợi dụng lòng tốt 
và sự bao dung khoan hồng bác ái mà cứ thế lấn tới

đến lúc các cơ hội không còn có nữa, 
thì mỗi khi các bạn lập nick mới thì các bạn sẽ bị ban liền lập tức

có nghĩa là muôn đời vĩnh viễn không trở lại đây được nữa
====================================

ai than phiền chứ ta không than phiền đâu

chúng ta kết thúc ở đây


----------



## Rakshasa

coolink said:


> thứ 1
> 
> bạn mới vào forum,
> 
> ta góp ý với bạn là nên tránh chuyện đôi co với các members
> nếu ai gây sự thì report ở đây, Mods sẽ giải quyết
> 
> ở đây lâu năm ta dị ứng nhất là mấy cái nicks mới vào đây để bàn chuyện chú thím, phe phái, vùng miền, gây sự, gây hấn, đổ dầu vào lửa
> 
> bởi lẽ bạn mới vào bạn chưa biết ai, và cũng chẳng ai biết bạn
> 
> 
> ===========================================
> 
> thứ 2
> 
> ai lập nick vào đây cũng vì cao ốc, kiến trúc, xây dựng
> 
> nên cố gắng cho mọi người thấy mình vào forum vì chủ đề
> chứ không phải vào forum để gây chiến, và lo chuyện bao đồng, chuyện ông nọ bà kia
> =============================================
> 
> thứ 3
> 
> có rất nhiều members vào đây chỉ lo chuyện chủ đề và phớt lờ các chuyện tào lao khác
> 
> như thế chẳng cần nói và giải thích ai cũng hiểu họ vào đây vì lý do gì
> nên không có chuyện hiểu lầm ở đây
> =============================================
> 
> ta không than phiền......
> xóa 1 cái nick, ban 1 cai nick dễ vô cùng
> 
> nhưng vì ta còn muốn cho các bạn 1 cơ hội để suy ngẫm lại
> tự thay đổi bản thân, tự suy nghĩ, và bớt tào lao,
> rồi còn ở lại đây chơi vui vẻ lâu ngày
> 
> mong các bạn đừng lợi dụng lòng tốt
> và sự bao dung khoan hồng bác ái mà cứ thế lấn tới
> 
> đến lúc các cơ hội không còn có nữa,
> thì mỗi khi các bạn lập nick mới thì các bạn sẽ bị ban liền lập tức
> 
> có nghĩa là muôn đời vĩnh viễn không trở lại đây được nữa
> ====================================
> 
> ai than phiền chứ ta không than phiền đâu
> 
> chúng ta kết thúc ở đây


Thật sự thỳ tôi vào đây từ cuối năm 2013 lúc đầu chỉ muốn xem thông tin về sự phát triển của quê huong thôi nhưng rùi càng ngày càng bị xoáy vô những vấn đề vô bổ khác.
Oke kết thúc thôi vì cang nói chúng ta càng không hiểu nhau
Chúc Mod mạnh khỏe và tiếp tục nhiện huyết với ForumVietNam


----------



## somrach1

Lau qua khong vo thread này. How's everybody doing ???


----------



## ritche

Ritche here from Dumaguete, Philippines. 

Will be in Hanoi before the end of this month. Guys, hope you understand me ...Would like to ask some questions.


----------



## lovevungtau

Bạn cooku cho tớ cái link của hacthanh post những dòng bên trên nhé, kể cả việc đã chỉnh sửa.


----------



## cooku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1789871&page=199

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1789871&page=200


----------



## cooku

Gửi mod link mà hac thanh đã xoá thành ...
Và hiện tại đang phá thớt HP
Mod xem thế nào chứ xứ để con cẩu này nó chạy khắp nơi phá làng phá xóm mất dạy với sếp.


----------



## redcode

lovevungtau said:


> Bạn cooku cho tớ cái link của hacthanh post những dòng bên trên nhé, kể cả việc đã chỉnh sửa.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125689298&postcount=3983

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125689224&postcount=3976

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125689074&postcount=6342

3 links ở trên đều có lịch sử chỉnh sửa, anh là mod chắc có thể xem được :lol: để xem ai nói thật ai nói dối


----------



## cooku

Văn hoá mem xứ Thanh đây , cãi nữa đi



brieng said:


> Tao đ*t con mẹ thằng Ha8x, tổ sư bố thằng Khongbocphet, con đĩ l*n mẹ thằng cooku.
> Chúng mày về phá con mẹ mộ tổ chúng mày đi. Tao tởm lợm chúng mày. Rác rưởi. Cứt chó.
> Xl các mem!


Link đây 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125702479#post125702479


----------



## coolink

xừ từng em thì mắc công lắm
những em chuyên gia đổ dầu vào lửa, chúng ta tiễn lên đường luôn

ta không ủng hộ ban những members nhanh quá
nhưng ta cực kỳ ghét những em đổ dầu vào lửa

lúc 2 người tranh cãi, bớt 1 cái mỏ thì là người hiểu biết
2 người tranh cãi, mà kẻ thứ 3, thứ 4 cứ nhảy vào

thì tất cả đều có tội như nhau

cái thứ 2 ta cực kỳ ghét 10 năm ở đây
đó là mấy cái nicks mới, mới lập nick những đã vào đây năm cha ba mẹ
những em này không bao giờ có chủ ý tốt


----------



## lovevungtau

Trưa hôm qua tớ biết rồi, tớ hỏi bạn cooku xin link để cho bạn suy nghĩ thôi. Thực tế nó như thế này:




























Hacthanh từ trước tới giờ hiếm khi văng tục, nhưng lại chuyên đi kích động, đã nhắc rồi, ban nick rồi nhưng vẫn thế. -->BAN

Cooku thì để các thành viên trong diễn đàn đánh giá, tớ chỉ làm mỗi việc Ban. Nhân tiện nhắc luôn các mem HP khác, các bạn rất có truyền thống, quá khứ là 16R..., Walkingdead, Mr.... 

Brieng vì quá bức xúc nên có văng một số bộ phận nhưng vẫn dùng dấu * --> cảnh cáo 3 ngày.

Ngoài ra một số thành viên như khongbocphet, seduxen trong tầm ngắm.


----------



## lovevungtau

coolink said:


> cái thứ 2 ta cực kỳ ghét 10 năm ở đây
> đó là mấy cái nicks mới, mới lập nick những đã vào đây năm cha ba mẹ
> những em này không bao giờ có chủ ý tốt



Có một thực tế là hầu hết những thành viên hay văng tục trong SSC là ngoài Bắc, không riêng gì Hà Nội.

*Báo động nạn “mất dạy” ở Hà Nội*


----------



## New Betonamu

^^ Không biết ngoài bắc văng tục đến nỗi mà bộ nhà nước phải ra tay trị nạn chửi tục chửi thề ở ngoài đấy, báo động quá rồi, chắc đa số có học. :lol:


----------



## coolink

ở đây không ai bị nghe văng tục chửi thề nhiều bằng ta đâu
cho nên ta luôn giành quán quân của tất cả các hội


----------



## coolink

New Betonamu said:


> ^^ Không biết ngoài bắc văng tục đến nỗi mà bộ nhà nước phải ra tay trị nạn chửi tục chửi thề ở ngoài đấy, báo động quá rồi, chắc đa số có học. :lol:


 cái quan trọng là khi bạn nghe văng tục chửi thề bạn có lên tiếng không
hay là phớt lơ, làm ngơ, hay ngồi cười hề hề cổ võ 

ngạn ngữ nước ngoài có câu "it takes a village to raise a child"
cần 1 ngôi làng để dạy 1 đứa bé

kẻ nói mà không ai lên tiếng, thì sẽ không bao giờ biết để ngừng

mà theo ta văng tục chửi thề, 
văn hóa người nghe và người nói không khác nhau 
người nói không biết bẩn mồm, và người nghe không biết bẩn tai
đối với forum này, thì là bẩn mắt

thành ra xét về trình độ "có học" không chỉ người nói, 
mà cả người banh tai ra nghe, banh mắt ra nhìn


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Bây giờ là mùa Hè ở Canada , ai cũng tranh thủ tận hưởng những ngày nắng đẹp và nóng bỏng, những thứ mà Canada rất quí , Ta cũng thế , cho nên không vào Forum một ngày là có chuyện không hay đã xảy ra , cũng may các Mods đã ra tay dàn xếp mọi chuyện ... Thanks Coolink và Lovevungtau for your time to put things in order for now !


----------



## giang.vimaru

lovevungtau said:


> Nhân tiện nhắc luôn các mem HP khác, các bạn rất có truyền thống, quá khứ là 16R..., Walkingdead, Mr....
> 
> Brieng vì quá bức xúc nên có văng một số bộ phận nhưng vẫn dùng dấu * --> cảnh cáo 3 ngày.
> 
> Ngoài ra một số thành viên như khongbocphet, seduxen trong tầm ngắm.


Ông bạn là mod nhưng cũng nên chú ý lời nói.

Ông đừng tưởng ông là bố thiên hạ nhé.

Cái j mà truyền thống , ông kể hộ tôi các mem HP đc mấy ng như ông nói mà ô bảo là truyền thống.

2 cái tên ông kể trên chỉ là 2 người và họ làm gì trên cái forum này chúng tôi quyết định đc à.

Nếu ng ta làm sai thì ông cứ xử lí theo nội quy, còn đem cái tình cảm cá nhân vào mà nói cả 1 cộng đồng thì hơi quá rồi đấy.

Thân gửi lovevungtau đôi lời .


----------



## New Betonamu

coolink said:


> cái quan trọng là khi bạn nghe văng tục chửi thề bạn có lên tiếng không
> hay là phớt lơ, làm ngơ, hay ngồi cười hề hề cổ võ


Nói thật là chuyện ngoài Bắc thì mình không quan tâm chi bác ạ, họ văng tục sao kệ họ, biết đâu đó là văn hóa ngàn năm... mình sống cho mình bác ơi, quan tâm giúp đỡ người khác cũng sẽ giúp nhưng tùy người, cái type người mà nói mãi không nghe suốt ngày văng tục thì mình cũng phớt lờ à bác coolink ơi, vì họ có thấu hiểu gì đâu, xã hội Việt Nam thời nay là vậy, bác cũng hiểu mà...


----------



## coolink

giang.vimaru said:


> Ông bạn là mod nhưng cũng nên chú ý lời nói.
> 
> Ông đừng tưởng ông là bố thiên hạ nhé.
> 
> Cái j mà truyền thống , ông kể hộ tôi các mem HP đc mấy ng như ông nói mà ô bảo là truyền thống.
> 
> 2 cái tên ông kể trên chỉ là 2 người và họ làm gì trên cái forum này chúng tôi quyết định đc à.
> 
> Nếu ng ta làm sai thì ông cứ xử lí theo nội quy, còn đem cái tình cảm cá nhân vào mà nói cả 1 cộng đồng thì hơi quá rồi đấy.
> 
> Thân gửi lovevungtau đôi lời .


bạn vào forum năm 2013
hãy vào archive tìm đọc lại các thread Hải Phòng cũ 

ối giồi ôi, giang hồ tứ chiếng , 
hảo hớn một phương.......anh tài một cõi

ta biết vì ta có tham gia trong đó vài lần , 
nhiều nhiều nhiều năm về trước

có 1 người em trai Hải Phòng mà ta rất quý, đó là babymilo
đây là 1 trong số ít các members mà lâu lâu vẫn viết pm hỏi thăm, xưng anh em đàng hoàng rất lịch sự

=========================================

thành ra trong forum VN này, 
thì Hải Phòng, Thanh Hóa, Vinh, là 3 bộ Phước Lộc Thọ 

nhưng phải nói là trong 1 năm trở lại đây 
thì thread Hải Phòng khá bình yên, 

duy chỉ còn 2 chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh kia thì tới giờ vẫn còn lắm tiên nhiều hạc


----------



## giang.vimaru

coolink said:


> nhưng phải nói là trong 1 năm trở lại đây
> thì thread Hải Phòng khá bình yên
> 
> duy chỉ còn 2 chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh kia thì tới giờ vẫn còn lắm tiên nhiều hạc


Khá bình yên và muốn tiếp tục bình yên thì hãy biết tôn trọng nhau.

Mọi cuộc war đều bắt đầu từ những lời nói k biết điểm dừng.

Lời nói k mất tiền mua lựa lời mà nói cho vừa lòng nhau mod à.


----------



## coolink

giang.vimaru said:


> Khá bình yên và muốn tiếp tục bình yên thì hãy biết tôn trọng nhau.
> 
> Mọi cuộc war đều bắt đầu từ những lời nói k biết điểm dừng.
> 
> Lời nói k mất tiền mua lựa lời mà nói cho vừa lòng nhau mod à.


bạn phải biết rằng chiến tranh của những anh hùng kia 
không chỉ trong thread Hải Phòng
mà các anh hùng kia vinh danh Hải Phòng đi khắp forum để gây sự
ấy mới có chuyện để nói

và bạn cũng phải biết rằng
rác của các anh hùng ấy ở các threads ngoài Hải Phòng đã được dọn

và 
Mods có thể tra ip và biết các bạn đang ở đâu trên bản đồ

từ đây chúng ta mới hiểu nhau nhiều, có phải không?


----------



## lovevungtau

giang.vimaru said:


> Khá bình yên và muốn tiếp tục bình yên thì hãy biết tôn trọng nhau.
> 
> Mọi cuộc war đều bắt đầu từ những lời nói k biết điểm dừng.
> 
> Lời nói k mất tiền mua lựa lời mà nói cho vừa lòng nhau mod à.


Bạn nắm rất rõ lý thuyết, những lời trên đều đúng nhưng không cần phải nói với Mods làm gì mà hãy nói với một số anh hùng Hải Phòng, thành ra mới có chuyện như bây giờ.


----------



## giang.vimaru

Những ai vi phạm hoặc cố tình vi phạm thì mời mod trừng phạt họ.

Nhưng k phải vì 1 hay 2 người gây rối mà nói cả 1 cộng đồng như vậy đc .

Hi vọng mod hiểu ý mình .


----------



## lovevungtau

giang.vimaru said:


> Những ai vi phạm hoặc cố tình vi phạm thì mời mod trừng phạt họ.
> 
> Nhưng k phải vì 1 hay 2 người gây rối mà nói cả 1 cộng đồng như vậy đc .
> 
> Hi vọng mod hiểu ý mình .


Đừng nặng nề câu chữ làm gì, người nước ngoài bảo người Việt Nam mến khách, thân thiện đâu có nghĩa là hơn 90 triệu người được như thế.


----------



## suphunghiathai

untitled by tungtranhai500, trên Flickr
Hic, tởm lợm không kém Longxuyen boy ngày trước. Ở tên mấy cái acc nhấn Like ấy mod ạ.
Tiếp diễn tại http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725418&page=784


----------



## Cosaonoivay

They are all from b23nguyen , I will ban them all including him !


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

Rất cảm ơn mod đã cho bàn dân thiên hạ biết bộ mặt thật của cậu ta. Tưởng lịch sự đến mức nào ? Hóa ra chơi trò ném đá giấu tay. )))
Cậu *b23nguyen* này trước mặt mn tỏ vẻ ra rất lịch sự...ai ngờ.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Hắn sẽ không dừng lại làm nick tục mới , cho nên nếu tôi không lên mạng các anh cứ report ở đây các Mods khác sẽ xử lý !


----------



## THbigCity

Đề nghị mod ban nick trieutritamdaovp và nhaqueMCO vì chỉ có vào thread Thanh Hóa phá và phá, phá hết ngày này sang ngày khác khiến chúng tôi rất bức xúc


trieutritamdaovp said:


> Thành phố như này chứ gì....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725418&page=813



trieutritamdaovp said:


> Thi thoảng vào chọc tức hacthanh tý cho vui mà. Lão này bị hâm hâm trêu tý cho vui chứ mệt mỏi gì đâu. Tức lão hạc có mà cả năm k hết.


mục đích vào SSC chỉ có vậy mod ạ
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725418&page=812



trieutritamdaovp said:


> Vào để đóng góp cho thr nhà tao thì tao mới ham. Chứ vào để phá để chửi như thr TH nhà mày thì VP bọn tao đuổi xong thì quét hót đổ ra ngoài chứ ham gì. Chỉ thằng dở như mày mới tự hào về điều đó.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725418&page=811



trieutritamdaovp said:


> Tôi chẳng phá phách gì thr nhà cậu. Tôi cũng chẳng phỉ báng gì quê hương cậu. Tôi chỉ chửi thằng điên kia.





trieutritamdaovp said:


> trước khi nói tôi thì hãy xem hacthanh ấy... tại sao cậu bắt tôi phải bỏ qua cho hacthanh, bắt tôi coi như không có gì khi mà nó coi người khác, đp khác không ra gì. Nếu bắt tôi bỏ qua hacthanh thì lão hay coi như k có tôi trong thr này đi. Sao bắt tôi rộng lượng mà lão k rộng lượng trước đi. :nuts:


đây, thù hằn cá nhân với mem hacthanh, rồi cả ngày vào thread Thanh Hóa comment đểu, xả rác
......
Các mods nghiêm trị những phần tử này để giữ kỉ luật cho SSC
Chúc mods sức khỏe!


----------



## THbigCity

và đây nữa mod


Pucao said:


> Ngày trước có thằng b23nguyen tưởng tốt đẹp lắm, suốt ngày chui đít mod để cắn dái mem khác. Không ngờ lập nick mất dạy đi like bẩn bên TB , đúng là loại chó , ko bằng súc vật.





Pucao said:


> Ban cái Địt Mẹ mày đấy con chó thiến


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725418&page=814


----------



## huymoc412

Không ngờ bác THbigCity (not hacthanh) mà cũng có ngày vào đây báo cáo với mod về vấn đề này.


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

Ôi trời...ăn cắp lại còn la làng....hacthanh đã bị lộ thông tin trên fb lại còn k dám nhận.
Lão hạc chửi tôi miệt thị tôi.


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

Nó coi mn là gì đây ạ ?


THbigCity said:


> Ở bên dưới lại có thằng nuingocth
> thằng này khốn nạn ở chỗ cứ thấy mình bất chấp đúng hay sai nó đều phán bừa theo bản năng.
> Mất công cung cấp thông tin, bài ảnh cho mọi người, lại gặp đúng thằng điên
> PS: TRước khi chửi tao, mày nên đọc cho cẩn thận nuingocth ạ!
> Tao dặn lại, mày nên đọc cho cẩn thận!
> mày xem tự nhiên ba cái con ruồi ở đâu chui vào, mày mua vỉ ruồi đập bỏ mẹ nó đi, không đập, mày lại chuẩn bị chửi tao!


Nó miệt thi vùng miền đây


THbigCity said:


> Ôi cao nguyên, cao nguyên:banana::banana::banana:


Đây nữa ạ


THbigCity said:


> Ruồi muỗi đồng bằng cánh yếu, sức đề kháng kém, chúng nó nhanh chết
> Nhưng ruồi muỗi trên cao nguyên, do từ bé đã được ở nơi rừng thiêng nước độc, chúng có sức sống rất tốt, thuốc độc với một số loài côn trùng từ cao nguyên đặc biệt có khi vô tác dụng.
> Đối với loại con trùng này phải làm sao hả ductaik47?


post này n đã edit


THbigCity said:


> .....


nó và hacthanh chính là một, nhưng vẫn một mực chối cãi...


THbigCity said:


> trieutritamdaovp,nhaquemco,yuisun...do quá bị ám ảnh bởi bác hacthanh nên vào đây thù ghét thread TH để thỏa mãn niềm vui
> Với những con người sống trên cao nguyên hoang dại, làm bạn với sói rừng, hổ báo, cáo, chồn, trâu ngựa... thì cần lắm những sẻ chia.
> Có thể họ không cần vật chất, nhưng họ cần cái sẻ chia về tinh thần, để bồi đắp cho những hụt hẫng nơi núi rừng hoang dại!
> Đắng lòng!


Đây mod....ID này bựa ntn trên SSC ntn thì cả SSC đều biết...thậm chí tôi còn có nick fb của nó. Hacthanh đã khóa FB rồi. ID này đã kịp edit đi một số post, nếu không nhầm thì mods có thể xem lại được lịch sử chỉnh sửa. Mods có thể xem nó chửi tôi và mọi người ntn. Tôi đã truy tìm được FB của n chỉ muốn đăng lên để cho mn biết bản mặt của con người này ntn thôi.
Thằng này rất già mồm. Nhưng mình biết mods rất công minh và thông minh chứ không như hacthanh, bạn cứ giả vờ khóc đi.


----------



## chinatown

Mấy thread Bắc vui thật.


----------



## giang.vimaru

Thanh Hóa tưởng ở miền Trung ? Mới xác nhập với miền bắc à


----------



## lovevungtau

giang.vimaru said:


> Thanh Hóa tưởng ở miền Trung ? Mới xác nhập với miền bắc à


Không ai nói Thanh Hóa thuộc miền Bắc đâu, chỉ đơn giản là Thread Bắc vui quá. Ý Chinatown là miền bắc có nhiều thành phần vui tính, đến từ Hải Phòng, Vĩnh Phúc, Thái Bình...nhà mình không lo cứ thích tràn sang nhà người khác tranh luận, làm cho nhà họ trở nên nhộn nhịp, người ta gọi là nhiều chuyện, vô duyên, mất lịch sự, không mời mà cứ sang.


----------



## giang.vimaru

Mấy Thread Bắc ở đây chắc là nói thread nào đấy :lol:

Còn mem nào miền nào vùng nào vi phạm thì cứ xử lí thôi sao phải ám chỉ vùng miền :lol:

Chung quy là cũng văn vở kiếm cớ mà nói nhau , khác j mấy mem cãi lộn đâu :lol:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Cái thread này cũng vui nữa , lâu lâu nhộn nhịp như tòa án nào là bị can và kẻ tố cáo , không biết ai là nạn nhân ai là người căn phạm , vì xét ra thì chẳng ai innocent cả , ta thấy rất là buồn cười vì ta đã giải quyết rất nhiều trường hợp như thế này và kết quả là những kẻ cao tội người khác cũng thường bị banned vì tội tự đánh trống rồi la làng làm cho cả làng nhao nháo cả lên ai cũng tham gia cuộc chiến nên cuối cũng đều bị banned hết , ta tuy không giải quyết sự việc trên , nhưng những Mods kia đã giải quyết y như chang như thế !


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Tăng các anh em nào mà trái tim không ngủ yên :lol:


----------



## yuishun

lovevungtau said:


> Không ai nói Thanh Hóa thuộc miền Bắc đâu, chỉ đơn giản là Thread Bắc vui quá. Ý Chinatown là miền bắc có nhiều thành phần vui tính, đến từ Hải Phòng, Vĩnh Phúc, Thái Bình...nhà mình không lo cứ thích tràn sang nhà người khác tranh luận, làm cho nhà họ trở nên nhộn nhịp, người ta gọi là nhiều chuyện, vô duyên, mất lịch sự, không mời mà cứ sang.


có cả mem nhận là ng Vũng Tàu đó thôi.post bài trong thread TH còn hăng hơn cả TB,VP...vậy cũng nói là "người đến từ Vũng Tàu,người miền nam nhà mình không lo cứ thích tràn sang nhà người khác tranh luận, làm cho nhà họ trở nên nhộn nhịp, người ta gọi là nhiều chuyện, vô duyên, mất lịch sự, không mời mà cứ sang." hay sao?còn bao nhiêu mem Vũng Tàu,Miền Nam khác đọc thấy mình cũng bị gộp vào đó thì sẽ nghĩ như thế nào?mod nói kiểu miền này miền khác rất mất quan điểm.Đâu chả có người này người khác.Mod có thể chỉ thẳng họ gọi thẳng tên ra chứ đừng nói kiểu miền này có người thích gây sự tỉnh kia có người mất lịch sự.Như thể lỗi là do ở miền đó,do ở tỉnh đó vậy


----------



## redcode

là nó tự claim nó là mem VT chứ có ai công nhận hay biết chắc nó là mem VT đâu. mem miền trong không bao giờ có chuyện thread nhà mình không lo, đi chạy sang thread nhà người khác "giao lưu" hết, giao lưu kiểu gì mà một hồi nói chuyện không vừa lòng nhau là quay sang chửi nhau, lôi hết cả dòng họ của nhau lên mà chửi, thậm chí còn đưa cả bộ phận sinh dục lên miệng để mà thóa mạ nhau nữa. kiểu đó thường thấy ở rất nhiều thread miền Bắc. người ta ở forum này lâu, người ta còn làm mod phải quản lí cả subforum nên người ta biết, còn bạn vào đây mới được hơn 1 năm thì bạn biết những gì?


----------



## yuishun

mới là lấy ví dụ của 1 ng nhận là mem VT,mem M Nam thôi đấy.Mình còn chưa nói mem VT hay người M Nam như thế.Cũng đã thấy Redcode(hơi hơi liên quan) nói giọng bức xúc rồi.Redcode cũng hiểu trường hợp của người khác rồi đó...mình không bao che hay biện hộ cho những hành động nói tục,bậy trên này nên đừng kể ra để lái vấn đề sang giao lưu hay không giao lưu làm gì.Mình nói vấn đề là mod có thể chỉ thẳng họ gọi thẳng tên mem nào vớ vẩn,bậy bạ,phá hoại...chứ đừng nói kiểu mem ở chỗ này mem nơi đó chuyên có kiểu phá hoại,bậy bạ...Mình góp ý vậy thôi.Trang này đâu cấm.Mod hay Red nghe vào thì nghe không thì thôi coi như để nó trôi đi cũng ai bảo sao....


----------



## redcode

mô phật :nuts: tui bức xúc hồi nào vậy trời hno:


----------



## yuishun

vậy còn giải thích vụ mem VT hay không(t cx nói là mem tự nhận mem VT) r kể ra mấy cái hành động "giao lưu" với cả mem vào sau không biết gì đừng nói làm gì?  nghe nó không thân thiện với mình lắm nên mình nghĩ vậy


----------



## netzen

Thôi thôi mem tỉnh nào về tỉnh đấy đi, các mod cũng bận rộn rảnh đâu cứ đi giải quyết mấy chuyện ko đâu......
Redcode đó hả lâu ko giao lưu rồi giờ gặp lại vẫn nhớ lắm, dạo này redcode khỏe không


----------



## chinatown

yuishun said:


> mới là lấy ví dụ của 1 ng nhận là mem VT,mem M Nam thôi đấy.Mình còn chưa nói mem VT hay người M Nam như thế.Cũng đã thấy Redcode(hơi hơi liên quan) nói giọng bức xúc rồi.Redcode cũng hiểu trường hợp của người khác rồi đó...mình không bao che hay biện hộ cho những hành động nói tục,bậy trên này nên đừng kể ra để lái vấn đề sang giao lưu hay không giao lưu làm gì.Mình nói vấn đề là mod có thể chỉ thẳng họ gọi thẳng tên mem nào vớ vẩn,bậy bạ,phá hoại...chứ đừng nói kiểu mem ở chỗ này mem nơi đó chuyên có kiểu phá hoại,bậy bạ...Mình góp ý vậy thôi.Trang này đâu cấm.Mod hay Red nghe vào thì nghe không thì thôi coi như để nó trôi đi cũng ai bảo sao....


Tra IP là biết ở đâu thôi mà.
Mod vừa phải xử lý 1 chú HP gây rối bên thread Retail nữa đấy. Nhìn chung trước giờ trong forum này thành phần gây rối xuất phát từ trên vĩ tuyến 17 khá nhiều so với dưới VT 17, tỉ lệ chắc 80% - 20%.
Sự thật là vậy, ai mất lòng thì chịu thôi.


----------



## giang.vimaru

Bao h thống kê được số người gây rối (not nick ảo ) của cái gọi là " trước vỹ tuyến 17 " và " vỹ tuyến 17 " thì hãy nói nhé .

Có những câu nói chỉ có thể xuất phát được từ những thành phần ng ta gọi là " lưu vong " , " mang tư tưởng thù hằn dân tộc " mà thôi :lol:

Thôi đây cũng thông cảm mà , không cần phải lúc nào cũng thể hiện đâu :lol:

Mod *coolink* rất công bằng , mong Mod sẽ luôn như thế .Từ ngày lên Mod e thấy Forum này tốt đẹp hơn rất nhiều rồi


----------



## chinatown

giang.vimaru said:


> Bao h thống kê được số người gây rối (not nick ảo ) của cái gọi là " trước vỹ tuyến 17 " và " vỹ tuyến 17 " thì hãy nói nhé .
> 
> Có những câu nói chỉ có thể xuất phát được từ những thành phần ng ta gọi là " lưu vong " , " mang tư tưởng thù hằn dân tộc " mà thôi :lol:
> 
> Thôi đây cũng thông cảm mà , không cần phải lúc nào cũng thể hiện đâu :lol:
> 
> Mod *coolink* rất công bằng , mong Mod sẽ luôn như thế .Từ ngày lên Mod e thấy Forum này tốt đẹp hơn rất nhiều rồi



Ai ở đây lâu đủ thấy rồi, chả cần phải chứng minh với chú em làm gì, và cũng khỏi cần bợ đít coolink vì coolink đã gắn bó với cái forum này 10 năm. :lol:


----------



## giang.vimaru

A cười chú e thôi :lol:

Sao a không bợ chú mà lại bợ bác "coolink" nhỉ 

Thôi a đây cũng thông cảm cho chú mà , cứ phải thế làm gì :lol:

Thế nhé, a xin phép cười vào mặt chú mấy cái nữa r a cũng lượn đây :lol:


----------



## coolink

nếu các bạn có bợ đích, thì xin bợ cho chót
đừng bợ nửa chừng, đau xót lắm thay

như người ta nói, thỉnh Phật thì phải thỉnh tới Tây Thiên
đừng thỉnh đến Trung Quốc rồi quăng Phật ở đó với bọn Trung Cộng

10 năm ở đây, có lắm em bợ đích ta
nhưng tay phải thì bợ, còn tay trái thì tát chát chát 
làm bầm, làm tím hết cả đích
bên phải đang đê mê, 
bên trái thì đau điếng đến giựt thót cả cả thiên thu
======================================

đó là chuyện ta và cái đích của ta^^
bây giờ chuyện của các bạn, 
để ta kể cho các bạn chuyện bó đũa
========================================

thời xửa thời xưa, có 1 ông bố nọ đem ra 1 bó đũa
ông ta bắt các con bẻ đi, và chẳng đứa nào bẻ được
thế là ông tháo bó đũa ra và bẻ từng cây từng cây đũa

bà mẹ về nhà nấu cơm, thì chẳng thấy đũa đâu nữa để mà ăn
lúc này thì chưa có muỗng thìa nĩa gì cả
thế là cả nhà hết ăn cơm, vì chẳng có đũa để mà ăn
sau khi ông bố đã bẻ gãy hết bó đũa

ngụ ngôn của câu chuyện là 
trước khi chúng ta bẻ bó đũa
chúng ta phải mua bó đũa khác để sơ-cua


----------



## New Betonamu

Bác coolink nhà ta nói thâm quá


----------



## coolink

không phải thâm, 
mà 10 năm ở đây chính các bạn đã dạy ta
phải luôn luôn mặc áo giáp cho cặp mông

không những tát có những em còn cầm kim chích, lấy lửa hơ, lấy bơ trét
chẳng những sau lưng mà trước mặt

nên người ta nói đúng, 
lửa thử người, gian nan thử sức, thời gian thử con người
nhìn người ta nhìn tháng, nhìn năm, không nhìn vài giây,


----------



## chinatown

Mình là Epzoll dân Hải Phòng, xin chào các bạn :lol:



Epzoll said:


> Chú ấy trẻ người non dạ mặc dù đã tham gia đã lâu nhưng kinh nghiệm chưa tích dc nhiều nên ko tránh khỏi là lẽ thường tình. Âu cũng là vì nhiệt huyết nhưng đặt ko đúng chỗ bị kẻ gian hãm hại.
> Xin lỗi bác và ae HP
> Địt mẹ bọn chó Nam kỳ và bọn tị nạn sống chui rúc ko bằng chó rồi quay về cắn dân Việt.


----------



## giαng.vimαru

Cứ đúng luật mà làm thôi . Sao phải khoe nhỉ :lol:

Mang tiếng lâu năm mà k biết đâu là member mới đâu là member cũ reg nick mới nhỉ :lol:

Thất vọng quá :lol:


----------



## coolink

các bạn sống ở Việt Nam, 
mà ta dùng tiếng Việt các bạn cũng không hiểu
=====================================

đây là lý do bao nhiêu năm nay 
ông chú ruột kêu ta về Việt Nam làm cho ổng
nhưng đắn đo hoài ta không về

vì cái nhân phẩm con người ở VN thấp
thiên hạ xem nhau như cỏ rác
đối xử, hành xử với nhau như bọt bèo


----------



## redcode

giαng.vimaru;126914391 said:


> Cái bọn " lưu vong " chuyên đi cắn càn ấy mà bác :lol:
> 
> Nó ban em thì em lập nick thôi.
> 
> *Cảm thấy thích thì em troll nát cái forum VN này ngay.*


đã vậy thì đừng trách sao người ta vơ đũa cả nắm nhé hno:


----------



## giαng.vimaru

redcode said:


> đã vậy thì đừng trách sao người ta vơ đũa cả nắm nhé hno:


Tôi không muốn cãi nhau với ô ở đây .Oke ?

Và tôi cũng nói luôn . Không có lửa thì chẳng có khói .

Người không phạm ta thì ta không phạm người .

Ông hiểu sao thì hiểu .Thân ái .


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

Em recode thích đi tố cáo nhỉ ? Có những thứ em không tố cáo mod cũng biết. Em vào đây bao lâu không lớn được chút nào hay sao ? Tính cách không hề thay đổi. Em có ảnh/tin thì vào thr nhà ngta mà post chứ không ai hoan nghênh việc em vào thr nhà ngta để xem hóng chuyện để rồi tố cáo đâu. tất nhiên không ai cấm được em, nhưng hành động đó không hề đẹp.


----------



## giang.vimaru.

Đồng chí nào ban nick tôi hơi nhiều rồi đấy .

Nên nhớ là thời gian reg 1 acc của cái SSC này cũng ~ 1 lần click thôi .

Nếu còn tiếp tục ban bừa bãi thì đừng trách tôi ko nể mặt .


----------



## giang.vimaru.

New Betonamu said:


> chó má nhể :lol:


đang tự nói mình hả bạn


----------



## New Betonamu

*Hải Phòng đó hiên ngang chỉ biết ngẩng đầu*

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## redcode

trieutritamdaovp said:


> Em recode thích đi tố cáo nhỉ ? Có những thứ em không tố cáo mod cũng biết. Em vào đây bao lâu không lớn được chút nào hay sao ? Tính cách không hề thay đổi. Em có ảnh/tin thì vào thr nhà ngta mà post chứ không ai hoan nghênh việc em vào thr nhà ngta để xem hóng chuyện để rồi tố cáo đâu. tất nhiên không ai cấm được em, nhưng hành động đó không hề đẹp.


nàng quote bài ta làm ta giật thót cả mình. ta và nàng hình như chưa hề quen biết nhau nên xin nàng vui lòng không gọi ta là em, và nói luôn, nàng không phải taste của ta. ta định lơ nàng luôn, mà thôi kệ, reply một lần để nàng khỏi trông đợi nữa. ta không rảnh như nàng đi hóng chuyện rồi tranh thủ chọt một phát để bị ban vài ngày đâu. ta xem thread HP và nhiều thread khác hàng ngày (not including thread của nàng), chuyện gì xảy ra trong các thread đó ta đều biết, nhưng ta đều im lặng, vì chuyện xảy ra trong các thread đó không phải phận sự của ta. nhưng cái post mà ta quote lại đó thì rõ là có vấn đề: nó đe dọa đến forum này, nơi mà ta đã bỏ nhiều công sức để đóng góp, và cũng là nơi cho ta rất nhiều thứ, và ta cảm thấy mình cần có trách nhiệm với forum này. ta không giống nàng, chuyện nhà thì nhác chuyện bác thì siêng, chạy lăng xăng khắp nơi giao lưu các kiểu rồi đến lúc không vừa lòng nhau lại quay sang chửi nhau như kẻ thù; ta cũng không phải đứa mới vào forum được hơn 1 năm, có được hơn 1000 likes đã đi biểu tình đòi dân chủ, công bằng cho forum, đòi mod phải từ chức trong khi chính mình đang phân biệt vùng miền và tự hạ thấp bản thân (nhìn xem số post của nàng bằng một phần mấy số likes của ta? và ta có bao giờ đòi đưa mem miền Trung lên làm mod như các bạn suốt ngày đòi miền Bắc có mod đại diện không?) ta cũng chưa một lần đòi bỏ forum này, lúc nào ta chán thì ta off vài ngày, hết chán thì ta lại online và đóng góp. còn nàng? ta nhớ hình như nàng đã từng tuyên bố sẽ bỏ forum này vì nó thiếu dân chủ mà? cớ sao nàng còn ở lại rồi đi chọc phá hacthanh để rồi bị ban nick? 
vậy đó, ta với nàng không liên quan gì đến nhau, nhưng những gì nàng làm ta đều biết, còn ta làm những gì thì nàng chẳng biết hết đâu, ta dám cá là nàng còn chẳng biết lịch sử của forum này trước thời điểm bạn reg nick. vậy nên khi ta đã không đụng chạm đến nàng thì đừng có dại mà dây vào ta. rõ chưa? 
2 năm qua ta tu không có nghĩa là ta hiền!


----------



## thanhsctn

mấy ngày theo dõi mà thấy cãi nhau vs lí do chẳng đâu vào đâu -_- thôi, người nào nhà nào về nhà đấy đi. đừng cãi nhau vs mod làm gì cho mệt. Em ở ẩn tiếp đây


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

thanhsctn said:


> mấy ngày theo dõi mà thấy cãi nhau vs lí do chẳng đâu vào đâu -_- thôi, người nào nhà nào về nhà đấy đi. đừng vào mấy nhà chủ yếu có mấy người ở ngoài cả vĩ tuyến trên + dưới 17 làm gì cho mệt. Em ở ẩn tiếp đây


Chú có biết gì không mà phán xanh dờn thế hả thằng này. Chú im đi. 
Lên mặt với ai thế. Chú bị ban xem có xửng cồ lên không ?


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

redcode said:


> nàng quote bài ta làm ta giật thót cả mình. ta và nàng hình như chưa hề quen biết nhau nên xin nàng vui lòng không gọi ta là em, và nói luôn, nàng không phải taste của ta. ta định lơ nàng luôn, mà thôi kệ, reply một lần để nàng khỏi trông đợi nữa. ta không rảnh như nàng đi hóng chuyện rồi tranh thủ chọt một phát để bị ban vài ngày đâu. ta xem thread HP và nhiều thread khác hàng ngày (not including thread của nàng), chuyện gì xảy ra trong các thread đó ta đều biết, nhưng ta đều im lặng, vì chuyện xảy ra trong các thread đó không phải phận sự của ta. nhưng cái post mà ta quote lại đó thì rõ là có vấn đề: nó đe dọa đến forum này, nơi mà ta đã bỏ nhiều công sức để đóng góp, và cũng là nơi cho ta rất nhiều thứ, và ta cảm thấy mình cần có trách nhiệm với forum này. ta không giống nàng, chuyện nhà thì nhác chuyện bác thì siêng, chạy lăng xăng khắp nơi giao lưu các kiểu rồi đến lúc không vừa lòng nhau lại quay sang chửi nhau như kẻ thù; ta cũng không phải đứa mới vào forum được hơn 1 năm, có được hơn 1000 likes đã đi biểu tình đòi dân chủ, công bằng cho forum, đòi mod phải từ chức trong khi chính mình đang phân biệt vùng miền và tự hạ thấp bản thân (nhìn xem số post của nàng bằng một phần mấy số likes của ta? và ta có bao giờ đòi đưa mem miền Trung lên làm mod như các bạn suốt ngày đòi miền Bắc có mod đại diện không?) ta cũng chưa một lần đòi bỏ forum này, lúc nào ta chán thì ta off vài ngày, hết chán thì ta lại online và đóng góp. còn nàng? ta nhớ hình như nàng đã từng tuyên bố sẽ bỏ forum này vì nó thiếu dân chủ mà? cớ sao nàng còn ở lại rồi đi chọc phá hacthanh để rồi bị ban nick?
> vậy đó, ta với nàng không liên quan gì đến nhau, nhưng những gì nàng làm ta đều biết, còn ta làm những gì thì nàng chẳng biết hết đâu, ta dám cá là nàng còn chẳng biết lịch sử của forum này trước thời điểm bạn reg nick. vậy nên khi ta đã không đụng chạm đến nàng thì đừng có dại mà dây vào ta. rõ chưa?
> 2 năm qua ta tu không có nghĩa là ta hiền!


Ok. Ngoài việc chú em hay đi thưa chuyện với mod và già miệng thì chú em còn gì nữa không. Chú cãi nhau thì giỏi nhất SSC này rồi. Ta không rảnh tiếp chú. :lol: Ngoài này có thằng *thanhsctn* bằng tuổi chú ngoài việc onl ssc n cũng là một học sinh rất ưu tú về mọi mặt không biết thành tích của chú thế nào nhỉ ? :nuts:


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

Chú em định mang cả số post với số likes để đánh giá 1 ID nữa cơ à. Thế hóa ra coolink, cosaonoivay, ....nhân cách đều thua chú cả nhỉ. Sao họ được lên làm mod còn chú vẫn mãi là thằng đi thưa mod. :nuts:
Ta góp ý rất chân thành chú không tiếp thu cũng đừng xửng cồ lên như thế.


----------



## Rakshasa

hóng team TH truyện kiều Hà Lan.......


----------



## anhduy

hehe


----------



## chinatown

Now everyone knows the true face of this ape :lol:

Such a disgrace to Hai Phong people.


----------



## Rakshasa

chinatown said:


> Now everyone knows the true face of this ape :lol:
> 
> Such a disgrace to Hai Phong people.


sự việc làm ảnh hưởng đến cả forum nguyên nhân 1 phần cũng bởi anh mà anh vẫn cười được ah.
Còn nữa chỉ 1 cá nhân sao các anh hay thích kéo cả địa phương và vùng miền vào vậy hno:


----------



## New Betonamu

^^ Thì tại vì nó vậy mà :lol:


----------



## Rakshasa

New Betonamu said:


> ^^ Thì tại vì nó vậy mà :lol:


vậy ah.thế còn nhớ id skysaigon không


----------



## saigonbinhduong

Rakshasa said:


> vậy ah.thế còn nhớ id skysaigon không


Skysaigon giờ cậu ta sao rồi? Đã quay trở lại với diễn đàn rồi chứ.


----------



## huymoc412

Thôi mọi người ko nên tranh luận cãi nhau nữa,Redcode nói phải đấy,cậu em ấy tuy ít tuổi (còn học cấp 3) nhưng đóng góp rất nhiều cho Forum này thread nào có cậu ta là nơi đấy tràn ngập post và bài,và trong thread này cũng ko là ngoại lệ.


----------



## Rakshasa

saigonbinhduong said:


> Skysaigon giờ cậu ta sao rồi? Đã quay trở lại với diễn đàn rồi chứ.


Cậu ta ra sao thỳ làm sao em biết được.


----------



## netzen

Thôi việc ai người đó làm đi, đang có vụ hot trên facebook anh em ko hóng à


----------



## Melbourne89

chinatown said:


> Now everyone knows the true face of this ape :lol:
> 
> Such a disgrace to Hai Phong people.


wat did you say?


----------



## chinatown

Melbourne89 said:


> wat did you say?


I said that ape is a disgrace to Hai Phong people. Capiche?


----------



## New Betonamu

mấy cái reg nick, chú rảnh nhế, khi không lập mấy cái nick mail ảo chi :lol: không biết ăn học thế nào để những người Hải Phòng khác bị vạ lây. :lol: Tỉnh phía Bắc ta ác cảm mỗi tụi Hải Phòng :lol: Cả dân Bắc còn ghét dân Hải Phòng mà. :lol:


----------



## redcode

lộ rõ bản chất rồi hé. chắc nó tưởng mod chỉ đơn giản là cái nick được bôi đậm và có quyền ban nick, xóa post mà không biết là mod còn có thể truy ra IP nhà nó nữa :lol: sáng nay đích thân coolink vào thread HP kêu tụi nó dừng, mà giờ tụi nó vẫn làm vậy thì rõ là muốn đẩy nhau đến đường cùng rồi


----------



## Melbourne89

chinatown said:


> I said that ape is a disgrace to Hai Phong people. Capiche?


Which ape? 
I still don't freaking understand why people still wannabe keyboard warrior In this century @[email protected] 

Ok you r living outside of VN so why r you guys still so vnmese ? Still arguing about some sht that doesn't even worth to talk about)) just like u never would grow up)

Hay có bài báo tại sao người Việt chưa ra vượt ra khỏi cánh đồng 

Tôi là người Hải Phòng đây  đừng vơ đũa cả nắm  mình muốn mọi người dừng lại đc rồi
Thanks


----------



## chinatown

Melbourne89 said:


> Which ape?
> I still don't freaking understand why people still wannabe keyboard warrior In this century @[email protected]
> 
> Ok you r living outside of VN so why r you guys still so vnmese ? Still arguing about some sht that doesn't even worth to talk about)) just like u never would grow up)
> 
> Hay có bài báo tại sao người Việt chưa ra vượt ra khỏi cánh đồng
> 
> Tôi là người Hải Phòng đây  đừng vơ đũa cả nắm  mình muốn mọi người dừng lại đc rồi
> Thanks


you've got problem understanding english dear? And you're living Melbourne?


----------



## chinatown

^^ Như vậy có không muốn phân biệt vùng miền cũng không được :lol:


----------



## zsingapore

Mấy trang bên tiếng anh hay fb nếu có discussion hay tranh cãi hay bất đồng chính kiến thấy đọc nó cũng bình thường, lâu lâu f*k hay sh*t nó cũng nhẹ nhàng. Hơi chán là khi VN lúc đọc tranh luận rồi thành chửi nó cứ chát chát thế nào ấy hài-z hno:

1 người từ SG construction update lên tiếng


----------



## Melbourne89

chinatown said:


> you've got problem understanding english dear? And you're living Melbourne?


I got wat u say.
Wat im trying to say is about everyone in this thread ok? And what is happening out there  now you have got problem of reading English?


----------



## yuishun

Yêu nhau thì nói quá ưa
Ghét nhau nói thiếu nói thừa như không 
Khác nào quạ muợn lông công 
Ngoại hình xinh đẹp trong lòng xấu xa


----------



## zsingapore

yuishun said:


> Yêu nhau thì nói quá ưa
> Ghét nhau nói thiếu nói thừa như không
> Khác nào quạ muợn lông công
> Ngoại hình xinh đẹp trong lòng xấu xa


có vẻ đúng, cái này là preconception rồi, chầu chực nó sẽ nổ ngay hno:


----------



## chinatown

Melbourne89 said:


> I got wat u say.
> Wat im trying to say is about everyone in this thread ok? And what is happening out there  now you have got problem of reading English?


Well u said you got what I said but what you said showed otherwise, lol.

And which ape you asked? You're either blind or ignorance perhaps, unless you're trying to defend your own kin.


----------



## vo.mvac

Cái thể loại gì nữa đây? Chinatown có phải là thần thánh lãnh đạo đâu mà đả với đảo rồi spam khắp nơi? Dị ứng với cái từ "đả đảo" ghê luôn, thiệt đó.


----------



## chinatown

vo.mvac said:


> Cái thể loại gì nữa đây? Chinatown có phải là thần thánh lãnh đạo đâu mà đả với đảo rồi spam khắp nơi? Dị ứng với cái từ "đả đảo" ghê luôn, thiệt đó.


Đơn giản là có người muốn chứng minh mem Hải Phòng tốt đẹp, đừng vơ đũa cả nắm đó mà. :lol:


----------



## royjonejr

chinatown said:


> Đơn giản là có người muốn chứng minh mem Hải Phòng tốt đẹp, đừng vơ đũa cả nắm đó mà. :lol:


 :lol::lol: ông xem lại ông đi , mở mồm ra là vĩ tuyến 17 :lol::lol: đây là 4rum vùng miền chứ không phải là 4rum bình thường việc phân biệt vùng miền nó tế nhị thế nào ông không đủ khả năng hiểu à , nick ông lại còn là nick mod ông làm thế ông không thấy tự phản cảm à :lol::lol: xin lỗi chứ ông chỉ có duy nhất nhiệm vụ là xóa spam và ban nick vi phạm , ông thích cãi nhau cái gì thì cứ việc lập nick mới của riêng member mà cãi nhau :lol::lol: ông lôi chuyện cá nhân vào tập thể mà ông không biết nhục à ? ông cãi nhau với ai thì đi xử lý người đấy , đừng cậy nick mod mà move bài spam vào thớt Hải Phòng :lol::lol: nhiệm vụ của ông là xóa chứ không phải tức thằng này tức thằng kia xong đổ vào thớt chung :lol::lol: tôi nói thật như thế ông vớ vẩn lắm ,ông sai lòi ra đấy :lol::lol:


----------



## lovevungtau

Tôi move vào đấy. Sinh ra từ đâu thì trả về chỗ đó. Không nên bắt các địa phương khác phải chịu.


----------



## royjonejr

lovevungtau said:


> Tôi move vào đấy. Sinh ra từ đâu thì trả về chỗ đó. Không nên bắt các địa phương khác phải chịu.


 Quyền của ông được move vào à ? trước ai trao cho ông quyền mod không chỉ cho ông công việc của mod là gì à ? ở đâu ra cái luật người spam ở đâu thì move bài spam vào thớt đấy thế ? Thế bây giờ vào vũng tàu tôi spam như thế xong ông move hết vào nhà vũng tàu của ông hộ tôi nhé ?


----------



## New Betonamu

royjonejr said:


> Quyền của ông được move vào à ? trước ai trao cho ông quyền mod không chỉ cho ông công việc của mod là gì à ? ở đâu ra cái luật người spam ở đâu thì move bài spam vào thớt đấy thế ? Thế bây giờ vào *vũng tàu tôi spam như thế xong ông move hết vào nhà vũng tàu của ông hộ tôi nhé ?*


Cách lý giải của chú có vấn đề:lol::lol: Vấn đề ở đây là chú là dân Hải Phòng đi spam thread ngừoi ta thì move về thread HP của chú, chứ chú lý giải kiểu gì thế?


----------



## royjonejr

New Betonamu said:


> Cách lý giải của chú có vấn đề:lol::lol: Vấn đề ở đây là chú là dân Hải Phòng đi spam thread ngừoi ta thì move về thread HP của chú, chứ chú lý giải kiểu gì thế?


 Thế đấy là vấn đề của member riêng và mod , thế 1 mình nó là cả cái Hải Phòng này à ? thế bây giờ tôi ngồi IP sài gòn , lập nick yêu Sài Gòn , tôi tự nhận là người Sài Gòn , tôi đi spam như thế thì sao ? move hết vào thớt Sài Gòn đúng không ? :lol::lol: theo lý giải của ông là chuyện riêng cá nhân là chuyện chung của cả Thành Phố mà .


----------



## New Betonamu

royjonejr said:


> Thế đấy là vấn đề của member riêng và mod , thế 1 mình nó là cả cái Hải Phòng này à ? thế bây giờ tôi ngồi IP sài gòn , lập nick yêu Sài Gòn , tôi tự nhận là người Sài Gòn , tôi đi spam như thế thì sao ? move hết vào thớt Sài Gòn đúng không ? :lol::lol: theo lý giải của ông là chuyện riêng cá nhân là chuyện chung của cả Thành Phố mà .


nhưng tra IP thì ra ngay chỗ của chú thì mấy ông mod move về đó:lol: Ai cần biết ông lập nick Saigon, Thái Nguyên, Hà Nội, v.v


----------



## McGnoudkey

Chỉ là thế giới ảo thôi mà, các thím bớt nóng


----------



## royjonejr

New Betonamu said:


> nhưng tra IP thì ra ngay chỗ của chú thì mấy ông mod move về đó:lol: Ai cần biết ông lập nick Saigon, Thái Nguyên, Hà Nội, v.v


 :lol::lol::lol: à nghĩa là cứ IP ở đâu , là chuyển hết vào move vào box nơi đấy đúng không :lol::lol: ông bị điên à :lol::lol: thế tôi IP sài gòn tôi spam như thế thì có move về box Sài gòn không ? :lol::lol: mà ông có phải mod đ đâu , có cái tiếng nói gì mà trả lời vấn đề này nhỉ :lol::lol:


----------



## yuishun

^^ royjonejr đã hiểu cách để làm các thread trong ssc bẩn chưa?muốn phá ssc thì cứ làm như New Betonamu nói ấy
PS:Nhưng mong là mọi người đừng làm như vậy hno: kéo mỏi tay lắm 


McGnoudkey said:


> Chỉ là thế giới ảo thôi mà, các thím bớt nóng


:banana::banana::banana: Thế giới ảo mới tạo ra nhiều nhiễu nhương như vậy hno: thật thật ảo ảo nó cứ lẫn lộn cả vào nhau.... >>>


----------



## New Betonamu

thì cái ý chung là thế, sao bọn Hải Phòng các chú thích ăn nói tục thế, hèn gì người đời khinh các chú Hải Phòng. Toàn mấy đứa anh hùng. :lol:


----------



## New Betonamu

Yuishun riết cũng lộ mặt thật, làm như ta đây đứng trung gian hay đứng ra can ngăn nhưng rốt cuộc cũng phải lót dép cho mấy tụi cô hồn Hải Phòng. :lol:


----------



## New Betonamu

Forum này có mấy đứa cô hồn Hải Phòng cũng vui, kệ lâu lâu cho tụi nó chiến thế giới ảo tí cho khuây khoả đầu ocs sau việc học mệt nhọc trong trường. :lol:


----------



## royjonejr

New Betonamu said:


> thì cái ý chung là thế, sao bọn Hải Phòng các chú thích ăn nói tục thế, hèn gì người đời khinh các chú Hải Phòng. Toàn mấy đứa anh hùng. :lol:


 Ừ :lol::lol: sinh ra nó thế đấy , nói tục nhưng mà , chơi tốt sòng phằng , cần cái gì nói cái đấy , chứ không phải là mấy cái loại thảo mai , ngọt sớt anh hai anh ba là được . :lol::lol: ở ngoài này mà cứ anh hai anh ba , nâng bi các kiểu thì chỉ có ăn chốt vào mồm thôi :lol: :lol:


----------



## light_pham

del


----------



## yuishun

chinatown said:


> Dài dòng quá, chỉ cần yuishun trả lời 1 câu trọng tâm: Mod nói mem Bắc hay gây rối là đúng hay sai?


Sai.
Nếu muốn nghe ngắn gọn.Các mod nói những câu dài dòng nhưng đừng làm những việc lòng vòng.


----------



## huymoc412

chinatown said:


> Dài dòng quá, chỉ cần yuishun trả lời 1 câu trọng tâm: Mod nói mem Bắc hay gây rối là đúng hay sai?


Thế em hỏi mod,em nói mem miền Nam gây rối là đúng hay sai.Đâu cũng có thành phần này thành phần kia dù khác nhau về tỉ lệ cũng không thể mang cả vùng ra nói được,nhất lại là mod,người cầm cân nảy mực gìn giữ sự bình yên cho diễn đàn.Nếu cần mod cứ nêu đích danh member gây rối ấy.


----------



## yuishun

^^ huymoc412:thực ra chả mem miền nào hay gây rối cả.Tùy cảm nhận từng người thôi.Chứ sự thật mem gây rối là mem xấu của cả cái VNForum này.Ban đúng người đúng tội danh trong SSC Vietnam Forum Rules - Nội quy diễn đàn và đừng bỏ lọt là được


----------



## bebe_yeudau

Cho em xin vài câu
1. Thứ nhất các bác xem xét không thể đánh giá nguyên 1 vùng như vậy được.
2. Giống như ở bên Nhật em đang sống :"chỉ có 1 số người Việt có thói quen ăn cắp vặt, người ta gán cho nguyên cả nước Việt Nam >90 triệu người 1 câu : "Người Việt hay ăn cắp vặt, hãy chú ý tới họ". Mình cảm thấy mình không như vậy mà bị đánh giá => tự nhiên không làm mà lãnh tiếng thơm lây.
3. Khi tranh luận gì với người khác, hãy suy nghĩ xem mình làm gì mà để người ta nói như vậy ?
4. Dùng từ ngữ chuẩn vào để người ta đọc.
Có một vài câu trong tác phẩm Chí Phèo :
Hắn vừa đi vừa chửi. Bao giờ cũng thế, cứ rượu xong là hắn chửi. Bắt đầu hắn chửi trời. Có hề gì? Trời có của riêng nhà nào? Rồi hắn chửi đời. Thế cũng chẳng sao: đời là tất cả nhưng chẳng là ai. Tức mình, hắn chửi ngay tất cả làng Vũ Đại. Nhưng cả làng Vũ Đại ai cũng nhủ: “Chắc nó trừ mình ra!”.
5. Em có chơi nhiều với các bác ở Hà Nội, Hải Phòng , Thái Bình
em thấy như vậy, các bác ấy hay cọc tính, hay nóng lắm, và hay chửi thề (em dùng từ hay) nghĩa là không phải lúc nào cũng vậy. Ở bên đây cũng vậy , hay chửi lắm, xếp hàng thì hay chen hàng lắm. PS : ở bên đây du học sinh từ Hà Tĩnh trở ra khá nhiều.


----------



## ©giang.vimaru

Nói chung chỉ cần k phân biệt vùng miền, khích bác miền nam, miền bắc là mọi việc sẽ bình yên trở lại.

P/s: Tôi lập acc chẳng làm gì cũng bị ban nhé .Mọi người làm chứng


----------



## ©giang.vimaru

coolink said:


> muốn nói nhiều nhưng lại thôi, cô đọng lại thế này
> 
> ta chẳng theo ai, phe nào, bên nào
> ta là độc kiếm sầu, múa gươm 1 mình,
> ===============================
> 
> bắc nam là điều tế nhị
> làm Mods luôn phải giữ trung lập
> tránh ngả về phía bắc hay nam,
> để các members không cảm thấy bị xúc phạm, tổn thương
> ==========================================
> 
> members thường,
> các bạn chỉ có vũ khí duy nhất là phát biểu
> dùng chữ chọn chữ kỹ càng........
> đôi khi dùng chữ đúng ,,,sẽ giúp các bạn nhiều hơn
> 
> bây giờ bất cứ ai nói chuyện phân chia vùng miền
> thay vì phản bác, chửi bới, cãi nhau, các bạn nói câu này:
> 
> "anh ghét em vì em nói giọng miền......bắc/nam sao?"
> 
> ta nghĩ chĩ 1 câu ngắn đó đã đủ đâm vào tim người phân biệt vùng miền
> nếu người đó biết suy nghĩ
> ===========================================
> 
> gud nite and gud luck
> 
> trẫm đi ngủ ........các khanh hãy bình thân


Chúc bác ngủ ngon .:cheers:


----------



## netzen

chinatown said:


> Dài dòng quá, chỉ cần yuishun trả lời 1 câu trọng tâm: Mod nói mem Bắc hay gây rối là đúng hay sai?


Thừa nhận với mod là mem Bắc có hay đi gây rối thật :lol:, tuy nhiên nếu mem Nam là người đứng đắn họ sẽ ko văng tục chửi bây hay tranh luân lại, vì họ là người ít gây sự nên họ hiểu rằng ko nên tranh luận với bọn tục tĩu bảo thủ, tuy nhiên họ có làm được vậy đâu họ còn tham gia chiến trận ác liệt, mình đã từng đi nhặt vỏ đạn nhiều rồi nên mình biết...........
Thứ nữa mod là người miền Nam đương nhiên phải coi miền Nam hơn, và yêu quý miền Nam hơn........cũng như tôi là người Bắc và cụ thể là Thái Bình đương nhiên tôi thích phong tục tập quán cách sống của người Bắc hơn......

Tôi biết các bạn nhận làm mod cũng chả sướng gì vì ngoài việc học làm ra lại còn bận giải quyết những chuyện ko đâu, nhưng nếu mod đã làm thì nên giữ những điều bí mật trong lòng, khi hành xử ra bên ngoài thì luôn luôn tạo ra sự công bằng nhất cho các mem, ai sai đến đâu xử đến đó tùy mức độ nặng nhẹ......chứ mod chỉ xử 1 phía để cho 1 phía dung đùi lại còn quay ra nói bóng gió thì tội quá, đâm ra nhiều mem họ ko phục cách làm như vậy.......

Đôi lời hơi dài dòng nhưng theo tôi nghĩ đó mới là cách mà 1 người lãnh đạo họ hành xử, mod có thể nên cảm nhận từ từ ko cần 1 phát phải thay đổi ngay, sau lưng mod có thể coi thường người Bắc thế nào cũng đc nhưng những điều tế nhị đó chỉ giữ trong lòng.......mong mod ghi nhận đóng góp này và mod có thể suy nghĩ về những điều tôi nói!!!!!


----------



## saigonbinhduong

Các bạn, các em, các cháu thân mến.

Ta rất buồn. Buồn là vì cùng anh em với nhau thì tại sao chúng ta không dành những lời lẽ, đàng hoàng, vui vẻ, lịch sự đầy yêu mến cho nhau được sao?

Sao cứ phải làm khoảng cách để mọi thứ xa xôi ra, mà không thể hàn gắn xích lại gần nhau? cùng nhau giải quyết mọi thứ trên nền tảng tình yêu thương thì điều gì cũng sẽ được.

Ta chắc chắn mọi thứ sẽ trở nên êm đẹp nếu tất cả các bạn dùng cách cư xử hòa nhã, nhẹ nhàng, lời ăn tiếng nói tốt đẹp.

Chứ còn cứ cư xử đả kích nhau như hiện nay thì có đến ngày mai hoặc đến muôn đời cũng không bao giờ hết chuyện được.

Khoan hãy nói đúng sai ở đây, mà trước tiên chúng ta hãy học cách cư xử nhẹ nhàng, hòa nhã, lịch sự, vui vẻ và 1 cái tâm yêu mến.

Quan trọng là hãy cư xử bằng cái tâm, cái tâm yêu mến. Không có ai là người hoàn hảo cả.

Bởi thế nếu được thì mọi người hãy dùng từ cảm thông cho nhau.

Dù là Mem hay là Mod cũng là con người. Mà đã là con người thì luôn sẽ có những lúc thiếu xót, vì có phải là thần thánh đâu mà vẹn toàn được.

Ta nghĩ bất cứ cái gì cũng sẽ đều giải quyết được nếu đặt nền tảng trên tình yêu thương giữa tình người với nhau.

Giải quyết bằng tình cảm, sự yêu mến thì chuyện gì cũng dễ dàng cả.

Các Mem ở ta dùng chung, không có bắc nam trung gì cả. 

Các Mem khi muốn nói 1 điều gì với Mod thì đầu tiên nên phải tôn trọng và cứ chia sẻ ý kiến của mình 1 cách nhẹ nhàng, từ tốn, vui vẻ, hòa nhã.

Nếu dành cho nhau 1 sự tình cảm tốt đẹp, cảm hóa nhau bằng lòng chân thành, thì các bạn cũng sẽ nhận lại được những sự yêu thương thôi.

Hãy luôn thông cảm cho nhau và nhịn cái tôi của mỗi người lại, vì cái tôi to quá sẽ thành tối, tối quá thành cánh cư xử tồi và tồi rồi lại sẽ gây tội cho nhau.

Ta không đồng tình các Mem đả kích Mod 1 cách tiêu cực như vậy vì trông rất phản cảm và không hay. 

Ta ủng hộ các bạn hãy cứ nên chia sẻ 1 cách thoải mái, vui vẻ, giàu tình cảm yêu mến chân thành thì ta chắc chắn mọi chuyện sẽ được giải quyết êm đẹp.

Vì ta nhắc lại sau cùng, dù là Mod hay là Mem thì cũng đều là con người yếu đuối, cũng muốn được yêu thương, vui vẻ, cũng có lúc buồn, lúc áp lực,...

Vì Mod hay Mem cũng không phải là thần thánh gì mà lúc nào cũng vẹn toàn được đâu các bạn, đôi lúc cũng có thiếu xót.

Vì thế hãy luôn thông cảm cho nhau bằng cách cư xử góp ý nhẹ nhàng, chữ nghĩa hòa nhã, cái tâm đầy tình yêu mến, chất chứa tình người giành cho nhau.


----------



## chinatown

netzen said:


> Thừa nhận với mod là mem Bắc có hay đi gây rối thật :lol:, tuy nhiên nếu mem Nam là người đứng đắn họ sẽ ko văng tục chửi bây hay tranh luân lại, vì họ là người ít gây sự nên họ hiểu rằng ko nên tranh luận với bọn tục tĩu bảo thủ, tuy nhiên họ có làm được vậy đâu họ còn tham gia chiến trận ác liệt, mình đã từng đi nhặt vỏ đạn nhiều rồi nên mình biết...........
> Thứ nữa mod là người miền Nam đương nhiên phải coi miền Nam hơn, và yêu quý miền Nam hơn........cũng như tôi là người Bắc và cụ thể là Thái Bình đương nhiên tôi thích phong tục tập quán cách sống của người Bắc hơn......
> 
> Tôi biết các bạn nhận làm mod cũng chả sướng gì vì ngoài việc học làm ra lại còn bận giải quyết những chuyện ko đâu, nhưng nếu mod đã làm thì nên giữ những điều bí mật trong lòng, khi hành xử ra bên ngoài thì luôn luôn tạo ra sự công bằng nhất cho các mem, ai sai đến đâu xử đến đó tùy mức độ nặng nhẹ......chứ mod chỉ xử 1 phía để cho 1 phía dung đùi lại còn quay ra nói bóng gió thì tội quá, đâm ra nhiều mem họ ko phục cách làm như vậy.......
> 
> Đôi lời hơi dài dòng nhưng theo tôi nghĩ đó mới là cách mà 1 người lãnh đạo họ hành xử, mod có thể nên cảm nhận từ từ ko cần 1 phát phải thay đổi ngay, sau lưng mod có thể coi thường người Bắc thế nào cũng đc nhưng những điều tế nhị đó chỉ giữ trong lòng.......mong mod ghi nhận đóng góp này và mod có thể suy nghĩ về những điều tôi nói!!!!!



Tính mod thẳng, thấy gì nói đó mặc dù rõ ràng là cái sự thật đó nó gây nhột cho nhiều thành phần. Nhiều bạn nói mod phân biệt này nọ, trong khi chính bản thân các bạn lại có những hành động củng cố cho cái lập luận của mod. 

Ngay tại cộng đồng miền Bắc đấy cũng đâu có ưa nhau? Tỉnh này tỉnh nọ thù ghét nhau, ai cũng cho mình là nhất. Có ai dám phủ nhận không? Tại sao những bên liên quan không ai raise lên về việc phân biệt vùng miền? Hay chỉ khi nào có dính đến mem miền Nam thì mới quy về vấn đề này? Double standard.

Vì sao phải đóng thread Thanh Hóa, Miền Bắc?
Vì sao các mem HN kì cựu rời khỏi forum?
Vì chính các mem nội bộ đấy.

Trước giờ những đứa clone nick đi spam hình ảnh dơ bẩn tục tĩu khắp forum chỉ có 1 mình Longxuyenboy là không phải mem MB.

Cho nên Mod chỉ mong ngay chính trong các thread miền Bắc trước hết tự xem lại mình, bớt đi gây lộn đâm thọt lẫn nhau thì cái forum này nó bình yên hơn nhiều. Mod cũng chả cần động vào làm gì.


----------



## ©giang.vimaru

Mọi người chú ý nhé.

Mình lập lại 5 lần nick , không làm gì chỉ post bài trong Topic Hải Phòng vậy mà vẫn bị ban.

Mình có cảnh báo trước là nếu còn ban nick mình bừa bài nữa thì mình sẽ k ngồi yên.

Kết quả như thế nào thì các bác cũng thấy rồi đấy .

Hi vọng bài viết này k bị xóa .


----------



## New Betonamu

©giang.vimaru said:


> Mọi người chú ý nhé.
> 
> Mình lập lại 5 lần nick , không làm gì chỉ post bài trong Topic Hải Phòng vậy mà vẫn bị ban.
> 
> Mình có cảnh báo trước là nếu còn ban nick mình bừa bài nữa thì mình sẽ k ngồi yên.
> 
> Kết quả như thế nào thì các bác cũng thấy rồi đấy .
> 
> Hi vọng bài viết này k bị xóa .


Đọc nội quy forum đi, từ đầu năm đã có quy định mới về tái lập account liên tục sẽ bị ban mà.:tongue3::tongue3:


----------



## ©giang.vimaru

Thế thì phải hỏi sao cái nick cũ của tôi bị ban .

Nếu vì cãi nhau vs Mod , và sau khi bị ban cứ lập nick khác lại bị ban vì vấn đề cãi nhau vs Mod thì ...


----------



## MANHDUNG20

chinatown said:


> Tính mod thẳng, thấy gì nói đó mặc dù rõ ràng là cái sự thật đó nó gây nhột cho nhiều thành phần. Nhiều bạn nói mod phân biệt này nọ, trong khi chính bản thân các bạn lại có những hành động củng cố cho cái lập luận của mod.
> 
> Ngay tại cộng đồng miền Bắc đấy cũng đâu có ưa nhau? Tỉnh này tỉnh nọ thù ghét nhau, ai cũng cho mình là nhất. Có ai dám phủ nhận không? Tại sao những bên liên quan không ai raise lên về việc phân biệt vùng miền? Hay chỉ khi nào có dính đến mem miền Nam thì mới quy về vấn đề này? Double standard.
> 
> Vì sao phải đóng thread Thanh Hóa, Miền Bắc?
> Vì sao các mem HN kì cựu rời khỏi forum?
> Vì chính các mem nội bộ đấy.
> 
> Trước giờ những đứa clone nick đi spam hình ảnh dơ bẩn tục tĩu khắp forum chỉ có 1 mình Longxuyenboy là không phải mem MB.
> 
> Cho nên Mod chỉ mong ngay chính trong các thread miền Bắc trước hết tự xem lại mình, bớt đi gây lộn đâm thọt lẫn nhau thì cái forum này nó bình yên hơn nhiều. Mod cũng chả cần động vào làm gì.


Dear Mod China

Cám ơn Mod đã chỉ ra những " Vấn nan " trong box
Giá như những lời lẽ này của Mod được nói ra trước những sự việc vừa qua thì tốt
Bản thân Mod cũng cần nhìn lại những Comt đầy khiêu khích của bản thân khi comt tại các topic để tránh gây thêm hiềm khích với Mem
Anh em Hải Phòng sẽ cố gắng gây dựng khu vực của Hải Phòng

Xin trân trọng cám ơn !


----------



## hoang123

:lol: k diễn biến hòa bình, bạo loạn cướp chính quyền nữa à


----------



## chinatown

MANHDUNG20 said:


> Dear Mod China
> 
> Cám ơn Mod đã chỉ ra những " Vấn nan " trong box
> Giá như những lời lẽ này của Mod được nói ra trước những sự việc vừa qua thì tốt
> Bản thân Mod cũng cần nhìn lại những Comt đầy khiêu khích của bản thân khi comt tại các topic để tránh gây thêm hiềm khích với Mem
> Anh em Hải Phòng sẽ cố gắng gây dựng khu vực của Hải Phòng
> 
> Xin trân trọng cám ơn !



Mod nói rồi, Mod là người có A thì nói A, có B thì nói B. Những lời mod nói sẽ là sự thật hiển nhiên với 1 số người, và sẽ là yếu tố gây nhột cho 1 số khác. Quan trọng là bản chất ai thế nào sẽ lộ ra qua các phản ứng với mod và để cộng đồng tự đánh giá vậy, mod chả cần phải cố gắng làm hài lòng tất cả làm gì.


----------



## chinatown

©giang.vimaru said:


> Thế thì phải hỏi sao cái nick cũ của tôi bị ban .
> 
> Nếu vì cãi nhau vs Mod , và sau khi bị ban cứ lập nick khác lại bị ban vì vấn đề cãi nhau vs Mod thì ...


Chứ ko phải lập cả chục nick đi xả rác khắp forum đến nỗi làm chậm băng thông, cho nên bị đưa IP vô black list theo nội quy hả? :lol:



DaiTengu said:


> Multiple login detected from ©giang.vimaru.
> 
> Other recognized logins for this user are:
> 
> 
> giang.vimaru
> giαng.vimαru
> giαng.vimaru
> giang·vimaru
> giang.vimaru.
> [email protected]
> ☼giang.vimaru☼
> bto34287
> imr36934
> uwy78115
> ►giang.vimaru◄


----------



## redcode

với tội danh đó thì hình như hình phạt là bị cấm không được quay lại forum nữa phải không nhỉ? vậy mà vẫn có thể già hàm hỏi vì sao mình bị ban. Đây là Skyscrapercity forums, không phải VOZ forums!


----------



## ►giang.vimaru◄

chinatown said:


> Chứ ko phải lập cả chục nick đi xả rác khắp forum đến nỗi làm chậm băng thông, cho nên bị đưa IP vô black list theo nội quy hả? :lol:


Thứ 1 . 

Tất cả các nick trên đều theo cùng 1 IP , và những nick có tên giang.vimaru đều k xả rác . Xem kĩ thứ tự tên nick ,đây là thứ tự thời gian lập

Thứ 2.

Sau khi tất cả những nick giang.vimaru bị ban khi post bài trong thớt Hải Phòng mới xuất hiện nick ảo Spam diễn đàn như đã cảnh báo trước .

Thứ 3.

Như tôi đã nói từ trước, khi bị ban 1 nick lâu năm khi cãi nhau vs đồng chí, tôi lập nick khác và coi như chuyện cãi vã bay nick n ko tồn tại, và chỉ đóng góp tin bài trong thớt Hải Phòng và đều bị ban ?

Việc chặn IP hay cái gì đó tương tự thế với tôi là vô nghĩa .


----------



## chinatown

►giang.vimaru◄;126948565 said:


> Thứ 1 .
> 
> Tất cả các nick trên đều theo cùng 1 IP , và những nick có tên giang.vimaru đều k xả rác . Xem kĩ thứ tự tên nick ,đây là thứ tự thời gian lập
> 
> Thứ 2.
> 
> *Sau khi tất cả những nick giang.vimaru bị ban khi post bài trong thớt Hải Phòng mới xuất hiện nick ảo Spam diễn đàn như đã cảnh báo trước .*
> 
> Thứ 3.
> 
> Như tôi đã nói từ trước, khi bị ban 1 nick lâu năm khi cãi nhau vs đồng chí, tôi lập nick khác và coi như chuyện cãi vã bay nick n ko tồn tại, và chỉ đóng góp tin bài trong thớt Hải Phòng và đều bị ban ?
> 
> Việc chặn IP hay cái gì đó tương tự thế với tôi là vô nghĩa .


:lol:


----------



## Rakshasa

xem ra cái đầu ai cũng nóng.tôi đề nghị đóng của forum VN 1 thời gian để SSC yên bình


----------



## huevietnam

Done


----------



## coolink

Cosaonoivay said:


> Ả này lúc trước quãng cáo cho công ty ả làm , bị xóa post mấy lần cho nên không lồng tên công ty vào chữ ký nữa , giờ thì thấy hay vào Sky bar quốc tế tán gẫu !


hiểu rồi

vậy là vào đây dùng mỹ nhân kế để mê muội admin

thế thì ta sẽ dùng mỹ nam kế để xí muội ả


----------



## Cosaonoivay

I loved it how you said a bout Lion and Cougar Coolink ...:lol: , Men should put it in perspective , that was a thumb up !kay:


----------



## NKT_Biên Hòa

Một mem bình dương vào ssc BH kích động bằng những lời lẽ mang tính đố kị, thong tin ko đúng sự thật, mong mod xem xét

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127744389&postcount=6318


----------



## huevietnam

Done


----------



## scorpio1211

à, vụ cái chữ kí, mấy lần đâu nhỉ bác mod nhỉ, bác xoá 1 lần sạch bách, xong pm hỏi bác bác mới phục hồi lại. Chứ lấy đâu ra mà tận mấy lần?


----------



## scorpio1211

Còn Zaz lần theo post vào đây chơi thôi )


----------



## Akira147

Done


----------



## huymoc412

Mem BD cũng đâu phải vừa,chuyện chưa có gì thì ko nên báo mod,vẫn tự giải quyết được mà.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Mệt mỏi quá có tum húm chút xíu mà cũng nói qua nói lại, BD , MT đâu có cách nhau vạn lý trường thành đâu mà hơn thua dữ vậy ?


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

pishone said:


> So sánh làm gì cho mệt hơi với thằng oắt con Trí.
> 
> Nó để cái avatar cho oách vậy thôi chứ nó đang học chừng lớp 7, lớp 8 àh.
> 
> Mọi người đừng chấp thằng *oắt non* này.


Đề nghị mod xử lý dùm. Lăng mạ người khác.


----------



## redcode

chui vô thread nhà người ta ăn nói không đàng hoàng thì đừng trách sao mình bị chửi


----------



## Fin_NT

New mem này đi spam các thread NT!  Mod vui lòng kiểm tra giúp Fin nhé!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=22564320


----------



## redcode

thread này được lập bởi một account mới đăng kí được 19 ngày, hoàn toàn mang mục đích quảng cáo
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868412

trong khi đó đã có một thread tương tự từ trước bàn về cùng dự án. nhờ mod đóng thread mới lập đó lại cho đỡ loạn ^^


----------



## .giang.vimaru

Thread *[Hải Phòng] Projects & Developments - Part 6
* 

đã lên tới 611 trang. Không tiện theo dõi nữa.

Nhân dịp năm mới, Member Hải Phòng đã lập thread mới. Mong mod set sticky hộ bọn mình. Chân thành cảm ơn Mod.

Thread *[Hải Phòng] Projects & Developments - Part 7
*


----------



## Cosaonoivay

^^ Changed  
*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL :dance::dance:*


----------



## .giang.vimaru

Cosaonoivay said:


> ^^ Changed
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL *


Cảm ơn mod nhiều ^^

Năm mới sức khỏe, hạnh phúc và nhiều thành công nhé :dance:


----------



## vanboy2

Happy New Year to all Vietnamese members!Chuc Mung Nam Moi!:cheers:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

^^All the Best to you Vanboy2 for the new year of 2016 
Please visist SSC more often , We miss you ... lots of Love my friend :hug:


----------



## vanboy2

Hehehe Thanks Cosaonoivay wishing you all the best of 2016.Just so busy but I will try visit SSC more often in 2016.Cheers!:cheers:


----------



## coolink

nếu là ta 

cao ốc nào 25 tầng, ta cứ viết 30 tầng

Mod nào hỏi ta bảo 25 tầng cộng 2 tầng hầm, 1 tầng kỹ thuật 
cộng cái bồn nước 2 tầng trên nóc nửa là 30

hoan hô... hoan hô
==================================================

quan trọng nhất là cái phần cuối ^^
các bạn kết thúc các bạn phải nói "hoan hô, hoan hô"

như thế MOds mới tin các bạn, 
không thôi chúng tôi sẽ ngồi banh mắt ra để đếm từng tầng của renbers

sau đó sẽ khóa threads các bạn lại, và đay nghiến các bạn, 
cho các bạn nhớ đời nhớ kiếp lần sau không dám vậy nữa


----------



## emilytranhcm

I love VietNam foods, 
As my mind, Vietnam Foods are very good
Welcome all people coming in Viet Nam


----------



## cutoe

Vì trên forum có thông báo bị hack và đề nghị đổi password cho nên khi đổi cho khó hơn thì bây giờ tai hại là tôi bị quên mất password rồi, củng may là trên cái điện thoại duy nhất còn remember password cho nên tôi mới còn vào được, có ai trong các bạn biết cách renew password mà ko cần đòi nhập pass cũ lại không? Nếu ko khi tôi lỡ mất smart phone nữa thì coi như vĩnh biệt diễn đàn.


----------



## coolink

ai biểu các bạn rồng bay phượng múa quá để mà chi ?

passwords của ta tòan là lấy tên của kẻ thù
ta bảo đảm với các bạn ,,,,,,,,,không bao vờ quên

lần này ta còn làm passwords khó hơn nữa, bằng cách kết hợp 3 đứa kẻ thù vào với nhau
admins mà đọc được passwords của ta thì anh ấy hay chị ấy có mà nghẹn ngào nói không nên lời


----------



## cutoe

Túm lại bây giờ phải làm sao Mod Coolink, tớ hứa sẽ đổi pass thành Coolinkcosaonoivaychinatown, 3 người tớ ghét nhất.


----------



## kira2546

cutoe said:


> Vì trên forum có thông báo bị hack và đề nghị đổi password cho nên khi đổi cho khó hơn thì bây giờ tai hại là tôi bị quên mất password rồi, củng may là trên cái điện thoại duy nhất còn remember password cho nên tôi mới còn vào được, có ai trong các bạn biết cách renew password mà ko cần đòi nhập pass cũ lại không? Nếu ko khi tôi lỡ mất smart phone nữa thì coi như vĩnh biệt diễn đàn.


bác xài diện thoại gì. Nếu sử dụng hđh android thì xem thử có đăng nhập acc google không, có backup lên cloud chưa

Nếu đã xong hết rồi thì vào đây để xem, nhớ đăng nhập acc google y như trong điện thoại

https://passwords.google.com/settings/passwords


----------



## redcode

Ủa forum này ko có tính năng quên mật khẩu hả?


----------



## cutoe

Thanks các bạn , đã đổi pass ok


----------



## coolink

cutoe said:


> Túm lại bây giờ phải làm sao Mod Coolink, tớ hứa sẽ đổi pass thành Coolinkcosaonoivaychinatown, 3 người tớ ghét nhất.


nào nào

bạn đang hỏang hồn kinh vía, thần phách phiêu lạc vì bị mất password
nên bạn không biết đâu là phải và đâu là quấy

coolink với bạn là bạn thân đã cắt táo kết nghĩa ăn thề

kẻ thù của bạn là ở ngòai kia kìa

họ là những người làm cho bạn bị cutoe, 
họ là những kẻ hack vào hệ thống làm bạn quên pass,
họ là những em đã làm cho bạn phải bức xúc lên tiếng sau đó xóa đi comments vì sợ mod phạt


----------



## redcode

thread này giờ đang rất loạn. mods vào giải quyết giùm. Thanks

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692442&page=134


----------



## coolink

*Thông Báo

Những ngày tới tất cả threads ở trang mặt tiền sẽ được chỉnh lại và bỏ vào trang sub-forum
Bên cạnh đó những threads không liên quan đến xây dựng cao ốc sẽ bị xóa hay bỏ vào skybar. 

Đây là nhắc nhở của Jan,
vì có quá nhiều threads chẳng liên quan đến xây dựng, hay là chủ đề giống nhau nhản nhản xuất hiện khắp nơi. 

Đây cũng là điều ta muốn làm lâu rồi, bẵng đi quên, và hôm nay được nhắc ta mới nhớ
và thấy xấu hổ, vì forums người ta ai cũng sạch sẽ gọn gàng, còn forum này tè le táo tỏng, threads trên trời dưới đất được lập ra theo kiểu hàng xóm có, tôi cũng phải có
lập ra cho có chứ không màng về chất lượng của threads, hay tôi có thời gian nuôi threads.

Thank you.*


----------



## coolink

đây là góp ý của ta

làm ra Sub Forums 3 miền: Bắc , Trung, Nam

tất cả các tin tức của vùng miền nào sẽ về vùng miền đó, nó gọn gàng, dễ thâu tóm
bây giờ là rất bầy hầy, threads vùng miền bay tứ tung 

ai cập nhật cho các công trình Hà Nội, SÀi Gòn 
là cả chục threads Hà Nội, SÀi Gòn bay lên đầu, dìm hết các threads vùng khác xuống
chưa kể threads vùng miền nhiều quá, nên những dự án lâu ngày nó trôi dạt qua mấy trang rất khó tìm
từ đó người mới họ không màng tìm, họ cứ vào và lập nên thread mới, y chang thread cũ
rồi Mods cứ thế ngồi xóa và đóng thread giùm

======================================

trước giờ chúng ta cứ nghĩ vùng miền và tránh chia rẽ

nhưng phải nhìn theo cặp mắt của người ngọai quốc, khi họ vào đây tìm hiểu Viêt Nam
họ thích tìm hiểu theo vùng miền nào thì có thể vào forum vùng miền đó
nó rất rõ ràng, người ta không bị lạc vào mê hồn trận với tất cả vùng miền trộn chung lại với nhau

bây giờ các bạn vào các forum của Thái, Phi, sẽ thấy họ rất rõ ràng
chi tiết vùng miền, chủ đề ,,,,,,,,,,,còn forum Việt Nam giống như là bánh tráng trộn, hằm bà lằng

Mods mà muốn theo dõi cũng rất khó , vô cùng khó

Bây giờ không chỉ SÀi Gòn, Hà Nội, Huế, Nha TRang, Đà Nẵng
mà các tỉnh thành rất nhiều và rất nhiều, nó cuốn chung vào các đô thị lớn, thành ra một cuộn rối
=========================================

Ai có góp ý khác cho biết ta muốn góp ý của mọi người


----------



## redcode

coolink said:


> đây là góp ý của ta
> 
> làm ra Sub Forums 3 miền: Bắc , Trung, Nam
> 
> tất cả các tin tức của vùng miền nào sẽ về vùng miền đó, nó gọn gàng, dễ thâu tóm
> bây giờ là rất bầy hầy, threads vùng miền bay tứ tung
> 
> ai cập nhật cho các công trình Hà Nội, SÀi Gòn
> là cả chục threads Hà Nội, SÀi Gòn bay lên đầu, dìm hết các threads vùng khác xuống
> chưa kể threads vùng miền nhiều quá, nên những dự án lâu ngày nó trôi dạt qua mấy trang rất khó tìm
> từ đó người mới họ không màng tìm, họ cứ vào và lập nên thread mới, y chang thread cũ
> rồi Mods cứ thế ngồi xóa và đóng thread giùm
> 
> ======================================
> 
> trước giờ chúng ta cứ nghĩ vùng miền và tránh chia rẽ
> 
> nhưng phải nhìn theo cặp mắt của người ngọai quốc, khi họ vào đây tìm hiểu Viêt Nam
> họ thích tìm hiểu theo vùng miền nào thì có thể vào forum vùng miền đó
> nó rất rõ ràng, người ta không bị lạc vào mê hồn trận với tất cả vùng miền trộn chung lại với nhau
> 
> bây giờ các bạn vào các forum của Thái, Phi, sẽ thấy họ rất rõ ràng
> chi tiết vùng miền, chủ đề ,,,,,,,,,,,còn forum Việt Nam giống như là bánh tráng trộn, hằm bà lằng
> 
> Mods mà muốn theo dõi cũng rất khó , vô cùng khó
> 
> Bây giờ không chỉ SÀi Gòn, Hà Nội, Huế, Nha TRang, Đà Nẵng
> mà các tỉnh thành rất nhiều và rất nhiều, nó cuốn chung vào các đô thị lớn, thành ra một cuộn rối
> =========================================
> 
> Ai có góp ý khác cho biết ta muốn góp ý của mọi người


trước giờ forum Việt Nam đang có 5 sub-forums là Projects and Construction, Infrastructure, Projects, Cityscapes and Photography, Skybar. Giờ nếu chia 3 sub-forums cho 3 miền thì mấy sub forums cũ tính sao hả mod coolink? bị xóa hết hay chia về lại cho 3 miền? và nếu chia thì những sub forums nào sẽ được chia về 3 miền và những sub forum nào ở riêng (không bị chia)?

theo ý redcode thì mỗi sub-forum Bắc, Trung, Nam lại có 3 sub-forums nhỏ hơn là Projects & Construction, Projects, Cityscapes & Photography, còn Skybar thì vẫn để riêng, ngang hàng với 3 miền


----------



## coolink

không rắc rối như thế

*Projects and Construction* và *Projects* 2 trang sub này y chang nhau
nhưng lâu ngày chúng ta dùng quen nên không còn để ý, nó là những gì dang dở của Saigonnese chưa làm xong lúc trước.

đây là layout ta đang nghĩ
===========================================
*
Main Vietnam Cities*
Hanoi, Saigon
lưu lượng hình ảnh cập nhật của 2 vùng này nhiều nhất
tất cả tin tức (news) hay công trình (projects) của SÀi Gòn, Hà Nội đều vào đây

*Regional Projects and Construction*
North (Bắc) / Central (Trung)/ South (Nam)

*Regional News*
North (Bắc) / Central (Trung)/ South (Nam)
phần này sẽ có sticky cho trang Hạ Tầng Cơ Sở (infrastructures) cũng như (Airport) của từng vùng miền đó

*Cityscapes and Photography*
Same (như cũ)

*Skybar*
Miscelaneous (lẻ tẻ không thuộc về cao ốc)

*Front Page*
trang mặt tiền chỉ giữ lại 3 threads sticky vốn có
và cho 1-2 threads để giới thiệu chung về Việt Nam cũng như forum Việt Nam
=================================================

tất cả chỉ là dễ cho các bạn đọc bài và cập nhật bài, cũng như tìm threads
và cũng dễ cho Mods vào từng sub để theo dõi threads

thay vì bây giờ quá nhiều, 1 ngày cả chục threads nhảy lên và dìm rất nhiều threads khác qua trang
từ đó muốn theo dõi các nick lạ vào đây quảng cáo, phá rối rất khó


----------



## coolink

hãy vào các thread Á Châu khác, 
rồi sẽ hiểu vì sao Jan phải lên tiếng với cái rối lùng bùng của forum Việt Nam
người ta không hiểu tiếng Việt mà người ta biết có quá nhiều threads giống nhau
vì cái cách bài trí của forum này tạo cơ hội cho nhiều threads giống nhau

thay vì nhiều subs, nhưng mỗi sub có ít trang
thì người ta có thể moi 1-5 trang để tìm threads .......

chúng ta ít subs, nhưng lại nhiều trang, nên người ta rất lười mò 10-20 trang để tìm threads
nên thôi họ lập threads mới cho nó tiện, và từ đó thread cũ cứ được lập hòai hòai, 

đi vào các wbesites Việt Nam khác cũng thấy họ chia ra vùng miền để cho rõ ràng cho người đọc, và post bài
chứ đây không phải là chuyện chia rẽ


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Xin lưu ý với các thành viên trong SSC của Forum VN , trong khi chờ đợi Sub Forum mới của diễn đàn VN chúng tôi tạm thời đóng hết những mục tinh tức linh tinh trong trang đầu của VN Forum theo *yêu cầu * của Administration vì thế , xin mọi người vui lòng đừng mở thêm thread mới trong khi chờ đợi 

Khi nào Sub forum được mở ra chúng tôi sẽ dời những thread cần thiết liên quan đến Skyscrapercity, còn những thứ linh tinh thập vật khác nếu đúng qui định thì sẽ được chuyển qua hết bên skybar ở mục linh tinh _ xin cáo lỗi và cám ơn mọi người !


----------



## coolink

có ai có ý kiến gì nữa không ?
nếu không chúng ta đồng ý với format trên ^^
cuối tuần này sẽ xếp lại forum cho gọn gàng dễ mò

bây giờ mò khó quá,


----------



## coolink

các bạn lập threads cho vùng miền mình, để ý 1 điều này

đừng thấy thiên hạ có thread này thread kia, nên mình phải bắt chước có y chang như thế
càng ít người ta càng muốn đọc, càng nhiều thiên hạ càng chẳng muốn đọc

bản thân ta rất thích vào các vùng miền nhỏ để tìm hiểu
nhưng thời gian gần đây nó quá nhiều, không phải nhiều vùng miền

mà mỗi vùng miền có quá nhiều threads,
nên chẳng muốn vào vì nó mênh mông, bơi hòai không tới

chủ đề thì nhai đi nhai lại, và nhiều khi copy y chang nội dung để post qua cái thread kia, 
thậm chí thread kia, rồi thread kia, ......1 tấm hình post trong 12 threads

điên thì nó cũng vừa vừa thôi


----------



## lovevungtau

Chúng ta không cần phải nói nhiều đâu, forum này có cả trăm thành viên, suốt ngày đi giải thích mệt lắm, ai lập linh tinh vớ vẩn là Ban cho nhanh


----------



## chinatown

Cứ làm theo format vậy đi coolink, lấy ý kiến trong này vô ích khi tính vùng miền nó ăn sâu vào óc rồi.


----------



## coolink

phải hỏi trước giấy trắng mực đen rõ ràng
để sau này không em nào bám theo ta từng đàn như châu chấu, như thiêu thân

múa lân, múa rồng tập thể ..... để bám theo ta để ca những câu như:
"thread của chúng tôi đâu" ? " tại sao xóa thread của chúng tôi"? 
"Mod không xứng đáng", "Mod cần bị đóng đanh vào cây Thập Giá" 

ta rất hiền lành ....10 năm vào đây ta chưa bao giờ cãi nhau với ai
luôn luôn và luôn luôn nói chuyện nhỏ nhẹ , nhân từ và bác ái củng như độ lượng với mọi người

nên rất nhiều em thấy hiền như bụt nên bắt nạt, xỉ vả, nói nặng nói nhẹ
lôi hết cả làng cả xóm ra để dùi vập , vùi dập như ngọn đèn trước gió 
mặc dù gió của các bạn là gió hiu hiu, còn đèn của ta là đèn cao áp, đèn LED


----------



## trungnam34

Ủng hộ tái cơ cấu.


----------



## huevietnam

Các thread bên ngoài bị ẩn hết rùi hở Mod?


----------



## coolink

trong skybar, 
cuối tuần sẽ dọn lại forum


----------



## redcode

bây giờ là sáng chủ nhật theo giờ Việt Nam rồi. khi nào mới dọn nhà?


----------



## coolink

đừng nôn , dục tốc bất đạt

đôi khi đạt được rồi nó lại khờ hết cả người, không tìm ra được threads của mình ở đâu


----------



## Jan

Hi guys, as you have noticed we're restructuring a bit. We're still moving around things, if you have any remarks, please keep them till after it's done, thanks.


----------



## lovevungtau

Jan said:


> Hi guys, as you have noticed we're restructuring a bit. We're still moving around things, if you have any remarks, please keep them till after it's done, thanks.


Thanks Jan, next steps (moving threads) will be done by us.

Hi Coolink, Chinatown, Cosaonoivay: nhìn hàng loạt threads cũ hoa mắt quá, chúng ta có nên delete hết vì cũng lâu rồi mấy threads đó không cập nhật.


----------



## royjonejr

sao Thanh Hóa lại cho vào miền nam , Thanh Hóa ở miền trung cơ mà , Bắc TRung bộ đây .


----------



## redcode

ủa đổi xong chưa mấy mods? mà tái cơ cấu cho đã, cuối cùng sub Projects vẫn loạn với vô số dự án cao ốc từ nhiều tp trong khi sub SG và HN thì chỉ có vỏn vẹn vài thread là sao?


----------



## Cosaonoivay

*Dear Members. 

Forum vừa được tái cơ cấu, do đó sẽ có nhiều biến đổi hoặc thiếu sót, do đó nếu các bạn thấy có gì cần bổ xung hoặc bỏ đi cứ nêu ý kiến, nếu chính đáng, chúng tôi sẽ điều chỉnh. *

To *Mods* , please come by * Yin* for discussion with Jan in order to improve the the new Format of the VN's Forum _ Thanks Friends !


----------



## redcode

có sub forums riêng cho từng miền và HN, SG rồi, sao vẫn để các thread cao ốc trong sub forum Projects? mỗi dự án đều là của một thành phố, đâu có cao ốc nào chung của cả nước đâu mà không phân định được :? cao ốc của HN, SG thì đưa về HN, SG, của Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang thì đưa về Central, của Hạ Long thì đưa về North, của Vũng Tàu, Biên Hòa thì đưa về South. để sub forum Projects vậy đâu có tác dụng nữa, vẫn rối mắt như cũ, đưa cao ốc về từng vùng thì tốt hơn, các sub forums của các vùng bây giờ vắng hoe trong khi sub forum Projects thì quá trời dự án, một thành phố nổi lên là đè hết mấy tp khác xuống


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Cơ hội là Thread Project sẽ giữ nguyên không thay thay đổi, vì nó sẽ là những cao ốc lớn , Không những cho Members VN mà đôi khi còn cho quốc tế biết vì khi người ta ghé qua FR VN người ta biết ngay là VN đang xây gì, còn mấy cái vùng miền thì cho thành viên tự sướng với nhau với thập vật linh tinh từ xây nhỏ đến lớn ( ( nếu ưa ).
Còn vấn đề sợ những project vùng miền sợ bị chìm thì hãy nổ lực update mỗi ngày thì nó sẽ nổi thôi, vì bất cứ Project nào mà chìm thì chẳng qua là không ai update hay project bị delayed, nếu thế thì dù có sticky cũng vô dụng .


----------



## redcode

Cosaonoivay said:


> Cơ hội là Thread Project sẽ giữ nguyên không thay thay đổi, vì nó sẽ là những cao ốc lớn , Không những cho Members VN mà đôi khi còn cho quốc tế biết vì khi người ta ghé qua FR VN người ta biết ngay là VN đang xây gì, còn mấy cái vùng miền thì cho thành viên tự sướng với nhau với thập vật linh tinh từ xây nhỏ đến lớn ( ( nếu ưa ).
> Còn vấn đề sợ những project vùng miền sợ bị chìm thì hãy nổ lực update mỗi ngày thì nó sẽ nổi thôi, vì bất cứ Project nào mà chìm thì chẳng qua là không ai update hay project bị delayed, nếu thế thì dù có sticky cũng vô dụng .


chìm ở đây không có nghĩa là chìm nghỉm xuống trang 2 hay trang 3, mà chìm tức là không chường mặt lên được spotlight :lol: bây giờ nếu HN, SG, Central, South, North đều có các thread cao ốc thì sẽ có 5 cái vị trí spotlight, và cùng lúc sẽ có 5 dự án được hiện lên trang chính; còn giờ chỉ có 1 sub forum Projects duy nhất dành cho cả nước thì sẽ chỉ có 1 thread cao ốc được nhoi ra mặt tiền :lol: 4 thành phố đi giành nhau cái đó không thấy mệt sao :lol::lol:

không xóa sub Projects cũng được, nhưng phải đưa các threads cao ốc về từng khu vực, và sub Projects đó chỉ dành cho các cao ốc lớn trên 200m thôi. Đây là điểm mấu chốt trong ý kiến của bé  

mục đích chính khi tái cơ cấu box VN này, ngoài dẹp các thread nhảm ra thì còn phải phân lại vị trí cho các threads cho hợp lí, mà các threads trong Projects chính là chỗ loạn nhất. phân cho nhiều sub forums ra mà mấy threads cao ốc vẫn dồn một chỗ thì cũng như không.


----------



## Rakshasa

Theo mình thỳ nên xóa cái Projects and Construction đưa Vietnam | Retail Market ra bên ngoài 3 thớt kia.các thớt còn lại đa phần ít tim tức nên cho vào skybar khi nào hoạt động sôi nổi thỳ cho ra ngoài sau 
Infrastructure Cityscapes and Photography cũng nên xóa đi .thớt nào chuyển về vung đó còn cái nào chung cả nước thỳ đưa ra bên ngoài như Vietnam | Retail Market


----------



## somrach1

haha finally things are changing .


----------



## coolink

Cosaonoivay said:


> Cơ hội là Thread Project sẽ giữ nguyên không thay thay đổi, vì nó sẽ là những cao ốc lớn , Không những cho Members VN mà đôi khi còn cho quốc tế biết vì khi người ta ghé qua FR VN người ta biết ngay là VN đang xây gì, còn mấy cái vùng miền thì cho thành viên tự sướng với nhau với thập vật linh tinh từ xây nhỏ đến lớn ( ( nếu ưa ).
> Còn vấn đề sợ những project vùng miền sợ bị chìm thì hãy nổ lực update mỗi ngày thì nó sẽ nổi thôi, vì bất cứ Project nào mà chìm thì chẳng qua là không ai update hay project bị delayed, nếu thế thì dù có sticky cũng vô dụng .


không nên,
chúng ta đang muốn làm cho tất cả gọn gàng và cô đọng , tránh threads lập lại 2-3 lần
giữ Sub Project thì thiên hạ sẽ lập thêm thread thứ 2 cho những gì họ có trong vùng miền của họ
rồi sau đó là hình ảnh, tin tức , tất cả đều đuợc đăng lại 2 lần

người ngọai quốc bấm vào SÀi Gòn, Hà Nội 
và các vùng miền là có thể thấy các sticky của các projects lớn

bây giờ cái list đã rất dài, dọn dẹp xong phải bỏ đi Project với Project and Construction



lovevungtau said:


> Thanks Jan, next steps (moving threads) will be done by us.
> 
> Hi Coolink, Chinatown, Cosaonoivay: nhìn hàng loạt threads cũ hoa mắt quá, chúng ta có nên delete hết vì cũng lâu rồi mấy threads đó không cập nhật.


nên move trước các threads vào đúng vị trí, lúc đó sẽ thấy rõ các threads trùng lập, 
sau đó chúng ta có thể merge lại hay xóa


----------



## coolink

đã dọn được nửa tiếng,,,,,,,,,,,,,mai dọn tiếp

dọn rồi mới thấy số lượng threads của SÀi Gòn, Hà Nội rất nhiều

từ đây cũng dễ dàng , ngắn gọn cho SÀi Gòn, Hà Nội, 
là các bạn lập thread không phải ghi "SAigon" , "Hanoi" ở đầu threads nữa
như vậy cái tên projects chỉ còn tên và chiều cao , được rút gọn cho dễ đọc
==============================================

mê quá ta ngồi ta chuyển hết cho các vùng miền rồi

sau khi đọc lại các threads mới thấy, threads trùng lập rất nhiều và rất nhiều
ngòai Jimmifa nó rảnh rỗi, nó vừa dệt lụa quay tơ, vừa moi threads cũ từ năm 1920 lên

thì tất cả mọi người đều lười tìm kiếm, nên ai cũng tiện tay lập ra threads mới, 
những threads đã có rồi, có mấy lần rồi, nhưng vẫn lập ra
người đọc thì tiện threads nào là nhảy vào threads đó comments, thế là 1 chủ để có mấy threads


----------



## redcode

góp ý cái là các thread Project của HN và SG, nên thay thế chữ Hanoi, Saigon bằng tên quận của cao ốc đó, thay vì xóa hẳn tiếp đầu ngữ. 
Ví dụ: 
SAIGON |Bitexco Financial Tower | 68fl | 262.5m | Completed thì đổi thành* District 1|Bitexco Financial Tower | 68fl | 262.5m | Completed*
HANOI | Discovery Complex | 54fl | 195m | 43fl |180m| T/O thì đổi thành *Cau Giay | Discovery Complex | 54fl | 195m | 43fl |180m| T/O*


----------



## Danieldong

Sau khi sắp xếp lại, trên app SSC ko thấy được các mục mới, chỉ thấy dc: Projects and construction, Projects, Cityscapes..., Skybar, Archieves thôi.

Có cách nào thấy hết tất cả như trên vi tính ko?


----------



## lovevungtau

redcode said:


> thread Đà Nẵng News bị mất rồi. Mod khôi phục lại và đưa nó vào sub Đà Nẵng được không? Hay là để mem tự lập lại thread mới?
> 
> coolink vui lòng nhờ các mod khác tìm lại các threads Projects & Construction cũ của ĐN và chuyển nó vào sub Đà Nẵng. Có 6 threads hết thảy, đó là công sức, tâm huyết của rất nhiều members Đà Nẵng từ gần chục năm nay. các threads đó đánh số thứ tự, chứ không tính theo năm, nên nó rất có giá trị đối với mem Đà Nẵng, chứ không phải chạy đua năm nào cũng lập thread mới.


Thead BRVT news cũng vô tình bị xóa nhưng ko sao, nhiều quá loạn :lol:

Còn mấy part 1-2-3....anh tìm toét mắt rồi cũng chưa thấy, kể cả của BRVT. Thôi chia tay, lưu luyến chi cho mệt :lol:


----------



## redcode

lovevungtau said:


> Thead BRVT news cũng vô tình bị xóa nhưng ko sao, nhiều quá loạn :lol:
> 
> Còn mấy part 1-2-3....anh tìm toét mắt rồi cũng chưa thấy, kể cả của BRVT. Thôi chia tay, lưu luyến chi cho mệt :lol:


Nếu 1-2-3 mất rồi thì đành chịu thôi  nhưng 5-6 mới gần đây nên anh ráng tìm nha  em biết ơn anh nhiều lắm hị hị


----------



## royjonejr

coolink said:


> giống NHa TRang, lúc đầu ta cũng lưỡng lự chẳng biết cho Nha Trang vào đâu
> ta biết Nha TRang nằm đâu,
> chỉ là members NHa Trang lúc nhận mình miền nam, lúc nhận mình miền trung
> 
> có thể nói Thanh Hóa là cái đầu của miền trung, cái đuôi của miền bắc .........Trung Bắc
> còn Nha Trang là cái đầu của miên nam, cái đuôi của miền trung ..........Trung Nam
> 
> bởi lẽ ấy Thanh Hóa là miền Trắc, hay Bung
> còn NHa Trang là miền Tram, hay Nung


Cứ theo địa lý chính gốc mà làm , Thanh Hóa là Bắc Trung Bộ , nghĩa là phía bắc của Miền trung => miền trung 
Nha Trang ở duyên hải miền Nam Trung Bộ , nghĩa là phía Nam miền trung => Cho vào miền Trung .
Theo ý kiến của tôi , tốt nhất là chỉ cho SG ,HN là 2 topic main bên ngoài , vì thật sự chỉ 2 thành phố đấy là cách biệt hoàn toàn với các TP khác là 2 đầu tầu 2 miền . Mod cho cả Đà Nẵng , Nha Trang ra main tôi thấy không hợp lý lắm , tại vì Main Cities nó phải là bao gồm tốt cả mọi yếu tố từ kinh tế ,vị trí địa lý , dự án hạ tầng , dự án kinh tế ra sao , mức độ tác động của TP đó với đất nước , nếu như cho ra Main Cities riêng thì chắc phải cho hết cả Bình Dương , Đồng Nai , Vũng Tàu , Hải Phòng , Quảng Ninh , Cần Thơ ra , tại vì nếu xét về Năng Lực thì Đà Nẵng , với Nha Trang không thể tác động tới đất nước bằng những thành phố kia đc .
Theo tôi đơn giản chỉ cần để HCM ,HN là 2 main ở ngoài là ổn , còn đâu ai về nhà nấy Bắc ,Trung , Nam .


----------



## redcode

royjonejr said:


> Cứ theo địa lý chính gốc mà làm , Thanh Hóa là Bắc Trung Bộ , nghĩa là phía bắc của Miền trung => miền trung
> Nha Trang ở duyên hải miền Nam Trung Bộ , nghĩa là phía Nam miền trung => Cho vào miền Trung .
> Theo ý kiến của tôi , tốt nhất là chỉ cho SG ,HN là 2 topic main bên ngoài , vì thật sự chỉ 2 thành phố đấy là cách biệt hoàn toàn với các TP khác là 2 đầu tầu 2 miền . Mod cho cả Đà Nẵng , Nha Trang ra main tôi thấy không hợp lý lắm , tại vì Main Cities nó phải là bao gồm tốt cả mọi yếu tố từ kinh tế ,vị trí địa lý , dự án hạ tầng , dự án kinh tế ra sao , mức độ tác động của TP đó với đất nước , nếu như cho ra Main Cities riêng thì chắc phải cho hết cả Bình Dương , Đồng Nai , Vũng Tàu , Hải Phòng , Quảng Ninh , Cần Thơ ra , tại vì nếu xét về Năng Lực thì Đà Nẵng , với Nha Trang không thể tác động tới đất nước bằng những thành phố kia đc .
> Theo tôi đơn giản chỉ cần để HCM ,HN là 2 main ở ngoài là ổn , còn đâu ai về nhà nấy Bắc ,Trung , Nam .


main cities về đô thị thôi ông ơi :lol: ông chỉ giùm xem cả nước này được đô thị nào phát triển hơn 4 đô thị đó không? ĐN thì không nói rồi ha, Nha Trang chỉ có 5-600 ngàn dân nhưng mà hạ tầng người ta tốt, cao ốc người ta nhiều thì được ra riêng chứ sao :lol: Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Hải Phòng, Cần Thơ làm gì có cao ốc? forum này là forum về cao ốc, người ta vào xem Main cities mà không có cao ốc thì người ta xem cái gì?

nói Đà Nẵng không tác động nhiều bằng mấy tp kia đúng không? vậy thử để mất ĐN xem đất nước này còn lại gì nhé :|


----------



## royjonejr

redcode said:


> main cities về đô thị thôi ông ơi :lol: ông chỉ giùm xem cả nước này được đô thị nào phát triển hơn 4 đô thị đó không? ĐN thì không nói rồi ha, Nha Trang chỉ có 5-600 ngàn dân nhưng mà hạ tầng người ta tốt, cao ốc người ta nhiều thì được ra riêng chứ sao :lol: Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Hải Phòng, Cần Thơ làm gì có cao ốc? forum này là forum về cao ốc, người ta vào xem Main cities mà không có cao ốc thì người ta xem cái gì?
> 
> nói Đà Nẵng không tác động nhiều bằng mấy tp kia đúng không? vậy thử để mất ĐN xem đất nước này còn lại gì nhé :|


 : )) Cái vấn đề này ai muốn tìm hiểu thì tự rõ thôi , tôi cũng không muốn nói nhiều làm gì mất hay , còn người ta tìm hiểu về 1 Tp còn là tìm hiểu về các dự án cơ sở hạ tầng , dự án kinh tế , mức độ kinh tế có thể là để tìm cơ hội đầu tư ,còn ông nói những TP kia không có cao ốc thì ông hơi nhầm . Nói chung thế nào thì do mod thôi , cũng chẳng quan trọng : )) mod tìm hiểu kỹ thì tốt , không thì thôi .


----------



## royjonejr

Nếu mà chỉ tính về "Cao ốc" : )) thì cũng phải cho Nghệ An - Vinh vào nhé .


----------



## coolink

royjonejr said:


> Theo ý kiến của tôi , tốt nhất là chỉ cho SG ,HN là 2 topic main bên ngoài , vì thật sự chỉ 2 thành phố đấy là cách biệt hoàn toàn với các TP khác là 2 đầu tầu 2 miền . Mod cho cả Đà Nẵng , Nha Trang ra main tôi thấy không hợp lý lắm , tại vì Main Cities nó phải là bao gồm tốt cả mọi yếu tố từ kinh tế ,vị trí địa lý , dự án hạ tầng , dự án kinh tế ra sao , mức độ tác động của TP đó với đất nước , nếu như cho ra Main Cities riêng thì chắc phải cho hết cả Bình Dương , Đồng Nai , Vũng Tàu , Hải Phòng , Quảng Ninh , Cần Thơ ra , tại vì nếu xét về Năng Lực thì Đà Nẵng , với Nha Trang không thể tác động tới đất nước bằng những thành phố kia đc .
> Theo tôi đơn giản chỉ cần để HCM ,HN là 2 main ở ngoài là ổn , còn đâu ai về nhà nấy Bắc ,Trung , Nam .





royjonejr said:


> Nếu mà chỉ tính về "Cao ốc" : )) thì cũng phải cho Nghệ An - Vinh vào nhé .


bạn đang nói chuyện con gà tức nhau tiếng gáy, và khóc thuê dùm cho tha nhân

ta xếp forum theo cách để Mods có thể dễ dàng theo dõi 

bạn hiểu không? hiểu hả? ....Okay


----------



## huevietnam

Ngày xưa còn nằm chung 1 nhà còn vô coi nhà này nhà kia, giờ tách hộ ra riêng thế thì không có click vô nữa, ít coi hơn.


----------



## royjonejr

coolink said:


> bạn đang nói chuyện con gà tức nhau tiếng gáy, và khóc thuê dùm cho tha nhân
> 
> ta xếp forum theo cách để Mods có thể dễ dàng theo dõi
> 
> bạn hiểu không? hiểu hả? ....Okay


: )) Hiểu nhầm ý tôi rồi , không thấy tôi nói rõ là tuỳ mod thôi , không quan trọng à , có chia hay không chia với tôi không quan trọng . Kia là suy nghĩ của tôi , tôi có ý kiến riêng và tôi góp ý , không phải ý kiến của tôi cũng có lý sao : )) làm mod mà nhạy cảm nhỉ . : )))


----------



## coolink

royjonejr said:


> : )) Hiểu nhầm ý tôi rồi , không thấy tôi nói rõ là tuỳ mod thôi , không quan trọng à , có chia hay không chia với tôi không quan trọng . Kia là suy nghĩ của tôi , tôi có ý kiến riêng và tôi góp ý , không phải ý kiến của tôi cũng có lý sao : )) mod mà nhạy cảm nhỉ . : ))


cái gì không quan trọng chúng ta phớt tỉnh Ăng-lê


----------



## chinatown

huevietnam said:


> Thanks CL nhìu. Thread Hue news nắm giữ các kỷ lục của SSC VN. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


60-70% traffic với số post của các thread Hue chắc là từ mệ mà ra. :lol:


----------



## redcode

^^ bản thân mể cũng giữ kỉ lục người có nhiều posts nhất trong forum VN mà :lol:


----------



## huevietnam

redcode said:


> ^^ bản thân mể cũng giữ kỉ lục người có nhiều posts nhất trong forum VN mà :lol:





chinatown said:


> 60-70% traffic với số post của các thread Hue chắc là từ mệ mà ra. :lol:


Mí ae có vô coi mà nhác update, toàn update liên tùng tục trong group fb không à, rùi ủy quyền mệ up lên đây, khổ thân phận gái mười hai bến nước hno:^^hno:


----------



## White Bear

cái thread Huệ hê ri tẹt giờ nằm đâu ko thấy?


----------



## huevietnam

White Bear said:


> cái thread Huệ hê ri tẹt giờ nằm đâu ko thấy?


Vẫn nằm trong Citiscapes thui http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1156477&page=519


----------



## chipheob3

Mấy tháng rồi vào lại thấy chia chia tách tách gộp gộp thread vui ha!


----------



## White Bear

royjonejr said:


> Cứ theo địa lý chính gốc mà làm , Thanh Hóa là Bắc Trung Bộ , nghĩa là phía bắc của Miền trung => miền trung
> Nha Trang ở duyên hải miền Nam Trung Bộ , nghĩa là phía Nam miền trung => Cho vào miền Trung .
> Theo ý kiến của tôi , tốt nhất là chỉ cho SG ,HN là 2 topic main bên ngoài , vì thật sự chỉ 2 thành phố đấy là cách biệt hoàn toàn với các TP khác là 2 đầu tầu 2 miền . Mod cho cả Đà Nẵng , Nha Trang ra main tôi thấy không hợp lý lắm , tại vì Main Cities nó phải là bao gồm tốt cả mọi yếu tố từ kinh tế ,vị trí địa lý , dự án hạ tầng , dự án kinh tế ra sao , mức độ tác động của TP đó với đất nước , nếu như cho ra Main Cities riêng thì chắc phải cho hết cả Bình Dương , Đồng Nai , Vũng Tàu , Hải Phòng , Quảng Ninh , Cần Thơ ra , tại vì nếu xét về Năng Lực thì Đà Nẵng , với Nha Trang không thể tác động tới đất nước bằng những thành phố kia đc .
> Theo tôi đơn giản chỉ cần để HCM ,HN là 2 main ở ngoài là ổn , còn đâu ai về nhà nấy Bắc ,Trung , Nam .


Bạn nên nhớ đây là forum quốc tế chứ ko phải theo kiểu nghị quyết của đảng. Nếu đây là forum VN thì ngoài main page sẽ có thêm Hải Phòng và Cần Thơ và dẹp Nha Trang vào bên trong... nhưng đây là forum quốc tế.

Nha Trang và Đà Nẵng là 2 TP có ảnh hưởng du lịch nổi tiếng tại VN cũng như nhiều cao ốc nên để ở ngoài là đúng rồi... Nếu ta là MOD thì sẽ mang thêm Phú Quốc ra riêng luôn


----------



## Rakshasa

White Bear said:


> Bạn nên nhớ đây là forum quốc tế chứ ko phải theo kiểu nghị quyết của đảng. Nếu đây là forum VN thì ngoài main page sẽ có thêm Hải Phòng và Cần Thơ và dẹp Nha Trang vào bên trong... nhưng đây là forum quốc tế.
> 
> Nha Trang và Đà Nẵng là 2 TP có ảnh hưởng du lịch nổi tiếng tại VN cũng như nhiều cao ốc nên để ở ngoài là đúng rồi... Nếu ta là MOD thì sẽ mang thêm Phú Quốc ra riêng luôn


sợ lâu không có người để ý mà chuyện đã kết thúc rồi vào ngắm chán rồi hôm nay lại lôi lên vậy


----------



## Danieldong

coolink said:


> cái này là để cuối tuần sau mới trả lời được


Cái này có câu trả lời chưa bác?


----------



## emhamvui

chia thread như vầy làm sao e Nghệ An có thể vô khoe "các dự án 3x ở HN" nữa?


----------



## coolink

ai bị banned cũng đều có hiện tên của Mod đã ban mình
nếu không phải là Mods của forum Việt Nam thì là vấn đề của forum

ở Việt Nam có nhiều người sử dụng chung các ips do có thể dùng ở ngòai dịch vụ
hay có thể là dùng wifi ở ngòai đường vào lúc nào đó, mà nó liên quan đến những nicks phá họai

có thể vì lý do này mà bạn bị banned trong 2 ngày
2 ngày sau máy nó tỉnh rượu, nó mở cho bạn trở lại


----------



## KoolKool

WTF! tên somrách đc bổ nhiểm làm mod khi nào vậy @@


----------



## coolink

chắc cho forum Canada chứ không phải ở đây


----------



## coolink

đúng rồi, ta mới vào xem, bạn mình làm Mod cho vùng viễn tây heo hút 
nơi có dầu mỏ nhiều như Trung Đông nhưng lạnh hơn Trung Đông một chút

ta cũng bàng hòang như các bạn, 
nhưng các bạn yên tâm, Mod forum nào thì chỉ có điều hành forum đó


----------



## redcode

Nó khoe từ mấy bữa trước rồi :lol: mod sởmrách :lol:


----------



## KoolKool

redcode said:


> Nó khoe từ mấy bữa trước rồi :lol: mod sởmrách :lol:


xin hãy là rách của ngày hôm qua


----------



## Yellow Fever

Somrach becomes the mod because he has been working hard for us in Canada forum.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

How did you know they were talking about Somrach ? Your Vietnamese has improved over night Yellow Fever ? :wink2:


----------



## somrach1

thanks god you answered everything for me :lol: :cheers:


Yellow Fever said:


> Somrach becomes the mod because he has been working hard for us in Canada forum.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cosaonoivay said:


> How did you know they were talking about Somrach ? Your Vietnamese has improved over night Yellow Fever ? :wink2:


ms. cougar is Vietnamese.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Does she have an account in SSC ? I would love to see her opinions in SSC once in a while , especially in the Vietnamese Forum !


----------



## coolink

Yellow Fever said:


> ms. cougar is Vietnamese.


can you take off your sunglasses so we can see your beautiful eyes?

thanks


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ No, I can't cuz if I do, all the girls will drop dead.




Cosaonoivay said:


> Does she have an account in SSC ? I would love to see her opinions in SSC once in a while , especially in the Vietnamese Forum !


No, she doesn't care much about skyscrapers nor politics, she only enjoys cooking and traveling.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

I see , Thanks for the answer kay:


----------



## coolink

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ No, I can't cuz if I do, all the girls will drop dead.


sounds like Medusa :lol::lol:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

*Thông báo _ Vì lý do kỹ thuật chức năng " like " sẽ không hoạt động do đó các anh chị cứ " Save " những cái "likes " của mình khi nào hệ thống được điều hành trở lại quí vị cứ tha hồ mà bấm like như trước , Happy saving " likes" every one * :wink2:


----------



## coolink

1 ngày không có likes nó dài như vô tận

thật là đau khổ, chúng ta thật muốn về quê với ngọai 
sống mà không có likes thì chẳng còn ý nghĩa gì nữa cả


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

Nhờ mods vào xử lý ID Junhyo, ID mới vào chửi bậy, gây thù hằn địa phương.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1376557&page=483
Đây là những bài đăng của ID này.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=24814631
Cảm ơn Mods nhiều !


----------



## kira2546

theard Hải Phòng bắt đầu thành một chiến trường, chửi lộn loạn xạ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139950089#post139950089


----------



## coolink_oc_cho

Em xin lỗi anh Coolink, lần sau em không dám vậy nữa

em không dám ăn ốc ngoài chợ nữa


----------



## royjonejr

Topic spam của mấy bạn sale , mod xóa dùm .
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2045931
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2045824
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2045365
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2029484


----------



## trieutritamdaovp

coolink said:


> còn bạn ạ, ai vẫn còn ở đây tức là anh hùng
> ai không còn ở đây tức là đã bại trận ở ngoài chiến trường


các mod cho mình hỏi, tại sao id của mình không có cái khung để post bài vậy. mình chỉ có thể quote lại được thôi. bị vi phạm gì hay sao vậy ? cho mình biết lý do với. cảm ơn...!


----------



## coolink

có thể bạn posted bài lúc website nó đang updated sửa chữa
chờ vài tiếng sau thử lại có thể được


----------



## DAME 50

Merry Christmas and Happy New year to the Mods


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Happy New Year 2018 every one


----------



## ohyeah92

Chúc mừng năm mới, chúc tất cả một năm mới thành công, an khang, thịnh vượng

SSC Hải Phòng xin phép được dọn sang nhà mới và nhờ mod sticky thread này: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144271935#post144271935

và mong mod khoá lại thread cũ: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967883

Xin cảm ơn, năm mới an lành :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Cosaonoivay

^^ Done !


----------



## Jumanji.




----------



## ohyeah92

mong mod giải quyết giúp việc là: nick chuyên chửi bậy, gây war tại thread Hải Phòng (trước đây có tên là BigOne, Cukco...) đã bị ban vài lần giờ đã quay trở lại. 
nick này chắc có mod coolink là nắm rõ nhất

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144315438&postcount=40

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144318212&postcount=53


----------



## royjonejr

Lại một nhân vật cũ ( là ai chắc mod coolink cũng hiểu) lại tiếp tục quay trở lại phá thớt bằng những comment chọc ngoáy chửi bậy ,spam không đưa thông tin. Rất phiền mod nhưng mong mod giải quyết giùm . Cái mùi văn quá quen cách đặt tên bây bạ , ae ai cũng nhận ra vì nhiều lần quá rồi . Cám ơn các mod 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144692066&postcount=243


----------



## coolink

những cái nicks lạ ta đã bỏ vào list và theo dõi từ lâu

chỉ là Hải Phòng và Thanh Hóa là 2 vùng miền mà .....nói sao nhỉ?

làm ơn mắc oán

Mod vào can thiệp xong, sau đó lời cám ơn chưa có thì các members quay qua chửi Mod
xem như Mod là đầy tớ đi hốt rác giùm chúng tôi , 
sau nhiệm vụ thì mod không có quyền lên tiếng gì nữa, chúng tôi chửi mod cho ngóc đầu không lên

vì lẽ ấy, ta không can thiệp cho đến khi các bạn lên tiếng
để lúc ấy ta không phải trả lời ai, không phiền hà ai
và khi ai lớn tiếng thì ta có câu để mà móc.....và khi ta móc thì tất cả đều lăn đùng ra xỉu
xỉu như chưa từng xỉu trong lịch sử của xỉu


----------



## coolink

đã tính chay tịnh mấy ngày nay để lập đàn cúng tế cho đội bóng đá nhà
cầu cho U23 chiến thắng thành công rực rỡ và đánh cho cái quốc gia Tan Tan gì đó tan tành

nên ta không sát sanh, không cãi nhau, không làm ai tổn thương những ngày này
vậy mà cũng không được, phải vào đây sát sanh

vào đây thì ngỡ ngàng với những ngôn ngữ đầu đường xó chợ
không chỉ của kẻ phá hoại mà của cả những members lâu năm

thành ra đợt này cho qua, đợt sau ai mà văng tục chửi thề ta xử hàng loạt, members cũ cũng như mới 

và lúc đó đừng ai trách móc, vì ta đã nói cả ngàn lần rồi để kẻ phá hoại đó cho Mod xử
nếu các bạn quá giỏi thì các bạn tự xử đừng kêu Mods, 

sau đó Mods nhảy vào hốt hụi chót, xử tập thể ....xử cả 1 chung cư luôn


----------



## nguyend

Hello Coolink! Happy New Year Coolink!


----------



## coolink

Hello Nguyend Happy New Year, 
what happened to you, where have you been


----------



## nguyend

Long time I haven' been around. Were everyone well behaved? Have you married yet coolink?


----------



## coolink

of course , I married to Princess Jasmine . the wedding lasted 7 days and 7 nights, it was so grand and spectacular, 
I wanted to invite you, but you were nowhere to be found


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hello from Vancouver or Raincouver.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Hi there , Thanks for stopping buy to say Hello Yellow Fever


----------



## Yellow Fever

You might see me dropping by here more often now.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

You are most welcome since our Forum is lack of " Humor " except for Coolink with his hilarious personality posting in here once in a while .


----------



## redcode

thread này lại loạn rồi hno: 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1790429&page=496


----------



## Lohas

chửi người ta được thì người ta chửi lại cho cũng đáng thôi, cứ kệ cho lần sau rút kinh nghiệm


----------



## ohyeah92

a e Hải Phòng chuyển nhà, phiền mod close thread cũ và cho thread mới lên sticky 

Happy new year 2 everone :cheers: 

Thread cũ:https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2053142

Thread mới: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155365618#post155365618


----------



## Cosaonoivay

*Các bạn thân mến 
Sau một thời gian được Vanboy2 đề nghị mình làm Moderator trong Forum VN nầy để anh ta đi làm công việc khác 
Mình cũng đã cố gắng làm nhiệm vụ là vai trò Mod để cho diễn đàn được yên ổn , trải qua những vui buồn lên xuống và cuối cùng thì cũng đã đến lúc mình cũng như Vanboy2 phải move on để làm việc khác
Cho nên hôm nay mình xin nói lời tạm biệt của người Moderator với tất cả mọi người , mong các bạn luôn có nhiều nhiệt huyết để tiếp tục theo đuổi đam mê của mình về Skyscrapers 

Tiện đây mình cũng xin thông báo với các bạn nào có lý thú trong việc thay thế mình để trở thành Moderator cho diễn đàn VN này với 2 điều kiện sau đây 

1_ Phải có chút it hiểu và viết được Tiếng Anh

2_Phải có chút it thời gian rảnh mỗi ngày vào Forum để kiểm tra những gì cần phải giải quyết (Sửa đổi, loại trừ Spam hay những xung đột giữa các thành viên với nhau ) 

Nếu bạn nào thấy mình có thời gian và có đủ trình độ Anh ngữ thì xin liên lạc với mình gấp qua PM 
Chào thân mến ! *

*Dear friends 

After a few years being the Moderator of the VN's Forum , I have had good and bad time just like every other journey we take, it's all part of the experience ,now it's time for me to say Goodbye to you all in order for me to move on to do other things in life , but before I leave , In would like to ask if any one is interested in being a Mod to replace me with some requirements 
1_ Knowledge of English ( To communicate with the Administration )
2_ Devote your time checking in the forum to keep it running well ( Free from Spams , Conflict among members , Update Projects ...) 
So if you are interested and have what it takes to be a Mod please PM me as soon as possible 
Goodbye for now and be happy in SSC every one*


----------



## Xeom

Thật tiếc!
Mod ráng ở lại với forum cho vui, một diễn đàn mở cần những người quản trị trung lập, có hiểu biết kiến thức nhất định, có kinh nghiệm đủ lâu để điều hành.........


----------



## Cosaonoivay

^^ Cảm ơn bạn , cái gì cũng đến hồi kết thúc !


----------



## Cosaonoivay

*Chúc mừng redcode đã được bổ nhiệm làm Moderator trong VN Forum , nếu các bạn có những vấn đề giải quyết hoặc cập nhật cần sự giúp đỡ của redcode cứ mạnh dạng trao đổi với anh ta , hy vọng các bạn sẽ ủng hộ và chia sẽ để redcode hoàn thành tốt chức vụ mới của mình _ Chào thân ái ! *

*Congratulations to redcode who has been appointed to be the new Moderator of the VN Forum , from now on redcode will be there to help keep the Forum running well , if ever any one needs his help with the Forum , feel free to share it with him or other Mods to get the problem solved _ Best regard !*


----------



## Xeom

Cũng không ác cảm với người này mấy, nhưng nếu có thêm một Mod ở thớt Saigon thì hay hơn, emhamvui chẳng hạn......
Cảm nhận đa số các mem Sài Gòn khá chừng mực khiêm tốn và không hay áp đặt cảm hứng, động cơ cá nhân, không quá thua đủ........

Dù sao cũng Chúc mừng có Mod mới ở mục VN.
Bye @Cosaonoivay, một cái nick khá hay!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sorry to see Cosaonoivay goes but also glad to have redcode joining the mod team.


----------



## DEAM 29

Cosaonoivay said:


> ^^ Cảm ơn bạn , cái gì cũng đến hồi kết thúc !


có lẻ Mod đã chọn nhầm người rồi, cái kết thúc của bạn có vẽ lại bắt đầu cho một sự tồi tệ đến với Vietnam Forum !


----------



## KoolKool

bây giờ toàn lên facebook chém gió chứ forum chẳng ham nữa, vắng và tẻ nhạt chứ chả sôi nổi như hồi xưa nữa


----------



## werfeee

Xin chào mọi người, mình là mem mới mong được giúp đỡ ạ


----------



## NotInSGAnymore

Cosaonoivay said:


> ^^Not sure of the Video but most of the picture in that clip have already been posted either in SG panorama or My Saigon thread , thanks anyway Fuzzymemo !


OK, so I know this was a long time ago, but I just discovered the post when I was checking up on where the book Saigon Panorama is showing up.

I'm not sure if some of my photographs had been stolen and posted on the forum, but the images in the book are all mine, and until today I hadn't visited this forum. So if the images you saw are indeed the same, they have been somehow obtained and used without my permission. Be sure that I spent about five months personally taking every single photo in that book.

Adam Robert Young.


----------



## NotInSGAnymore

fuzzymemo said:


> Yes, I've noticed they're very familiar as well. Just haven't seen anyone trying to collect them together and make a photobook out of them, nor have I seen the credit given to respected photographer(s).:banana:


Hi, I've just seen this very old comment when I was searching for things about where Saigon Panorama is showing up these days.

As I mentioned in the reply to the post above yours here, I definitely created every single photo in the book. So if they are exactly the same as some photos that have been posted here, they have been used and posted without my permission, as I can attest to my ownership of every photo in that book (and the raw files and photos taken before and after each one). Just wanted to clarify that the book Saigon Panorama is made from original work and not simply a collation of other people's images.

Adam Robert Young


----------



## Cosaonoivay

NotInSGAnymore said:


> OK, so I know this was a long time ago, but I just discovered the post when I was checking up on where the book Saigon Panorama is showing up.
> 
> I'm not sure if some of my photographs had been stolen and posted on the forum, but the images in the book are all mine, and until today I hadn't visited this forum. So if the images you saw are indeed the same, they have been somehow obtained and used without my permission. Be sure that I spent about five months personally taking every single photo in that book.
> 
> Adam Robert Young.


Never mind how long it has been, it's always good to see good people come back to share their thoughts .

Yes , there is problem of people stealing other peoples work and post in the Forum is very apparent , that's why there are Mods to remind members to respect and to put link or source of photos they post ,or even deleted unsource photos , but that's only so much they can do 

So if you find any of your photos posted here without your permission, feel free to report to Mods they will be taken down 

I personally Thank you if some your photos were posted by whoever they are , they are absolutely beautiful _ You should be proud that they were shown in here for the World to see ( even though they were illegally posted in the Forum without your consent by some one _ I am sorry for that )

Please report them to the Mods ,I am sure they will be dealt with _ Best regard _Cosaonoivay _


----------



## nguyend

Hello All,

Is Coolink still around? I left Skyscrapercity 10 years ago...wonder who's left.


----------



## coolink

nguyend said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is Coolink still around? I left Skyscrapercity 10 years ago...wonder who's left.


you


----------



## nguyend

coolink said:


> you


What's new. Coolink? Happy New Year all of you


----------



## coolink

10 năm không gặp tưởng tình đã cũ, mây bay bao năm Happy New Year


----------



## coolink

thấy hay hay, post ở đây để chia sẻ với mọi người, 
15-16 năm ở forum này ta đã thấy rất nhiều rồi 

người trong cuộc thì nghĩ đâu ai biết, cứ vô tư thỏa thích chửi rủa, thóa mạ, văng tục chửi thề
người ngoài cuộc thì làm ngơ, vì nó đâu có liên quan đến mình, tệ hơn nữa hùa theo đi chửi nạn nhân

nhưng Microsoft và google nó biết..... và nó thống kê giùm cho các bạn



> *Việt Nam nằm trong top 5 quốc gia có mức độ văn minh thấp nhất trong không gian mạng | VTV24*


----------

